# DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams December Event Info  DISapalooza (continued)



## WebmasterJohn

Updates are in red.

(Link to original threads that are now locked - 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2201826 and
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2293787 and
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2308613)

As many of you know, last year was the first time the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams Unlimited Travel participated in Mousefest. We had such a great time that we immediately committed to participating in future Mousefest events.

Sadly the organizers of Mousefest have decided not to host their annual event this year. 

Since the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams already committed to participating and holding a party/event this year we are going forward with those plans for December 2009.

I know many of you have been waiting for details on our event/party in December. We still have many of the details to work out but we have identified the dates of 12/11, 12/12 and 12/13 for DIS related events.

Please understand that this is not a replacement for Mousefest. We look forward to the return of Mousefest in the future and working with the organizers when they decide to have it again. 

I understand many of you are already planning meets and events on your own for that weekend. I think that is awesome. Please know that we have no interest in organizing any of these individual events. I am really pleased to see these have taken on a ‘grass roots’ feel and that individuals have taken it upon themselves to organize these and work out the details.

We do plan on having a couple of DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams sponsored/organized events. Again, specifics are in the works but here is what we know so far:

*Main Party/Event – the evening of Saturday 12/12/2009*
Toy Story Mania Party - Disney Hollywood Studios - 9:30PM - Midnight**

UPDATED 10/29/2009 - **Slight change in event start time.  If this negatively affects you please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com

UPDATE 10/28/2009 - We are no longer taking registrations for this event.  We will begin registering people for the seminar (see below).  Once that is complete we will start to mail out credentials.  You will receive an email letting you know when your credentials have been mailed.






- We are not ready to take waitlist/sign-ups for our main event/party – so please don’t ask. Once we have some specifics worked out we will put up a sign-up form. Until then please be patient.
- We understand that many people will want to attend this year’s party so we are working to ensure we can accommodate as many people as possible so no one is left out.
- We will be charging a small fee to attend this event ($25 per person). This fee is to offset administrative costs and to help ensure everyone who signed up for the party attends. Last year we had some people sign-up who didn’t attend – and since Disney charges us ‘per head’ for these events we wound up wasting money and, worst yet, those were spaces others could have taken.
- We have not worked out the exact fee yet, but plan on keeping it as reasonable as possible so that as many folks who want to attend are able – more details to come.
- Folks who book 2 or more nights with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that weekend will get a priority space on the list for the party as well as have the fee waived.

UPDATE 10/21/2009
We will begin taking 'open registrations' for this event beginning 10/21/2009 at 9PM Eastern Time.  The link to the registration form is below.  For those of you who are impatient and tried the link you will find that form is not turned on yet - you must wait until 9PM Eastern Time on 10/21.

Kevin and John will be in chat that night beginning at 8:45PM to deal with any questions or issues that may come up during the process.

https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap1.cfm

UPDATE 10/14/2009 - Menu at the event:

Cooked to order Grilled Sausages and Peppers with Rolls
Mini Corn Dogs with Mustard
Tortilla Chips with Nacho Cheese and Jalapenos
Green Apple Slices with Caramel Dip
Sugar Dusted Funnel Cakes
Bags of Cotton Candy
Peanuts in the Shell
Buttered Popcorn

There will be a cash bar for beer, wine, soda and bottled water

*Friday 12/11/2009 – Seminar*


*UPDATE 11/01/2009 *- We are no longer accepting registrations for the seminar.

*UPDATE 10/28/2009 *- Event details:

December 11, 2009 at 9AM at the Walt Disney World Dolphin Hotel - Convention Center Conference Room Northern E.  Please arrive at least 30 minutes early to venue as we will not allow anyone to be seated once the seminar begins.  No park admission media is required to attend this event - just your seminar credentials.  If choose to drive to the hotel, regular parking fees will apply.

The cost for this event is $59 per person.

We anticipate the seminar lasting approximately 3 - 4 hours.

Anyone who indicated they may be interested in attending the seminar through the TSM party sign-up process will receive an email from us instructing you how to sign-up for the seminar.  You are under no obligation to have anyone in your party attend the seminar.  The forms are self explanatory and easy to use.

Registrations for the seminar will close at midnight 10/31/2009 to allow us time to have all credentials printed, processed and mailed.



Update 10/21/2009
If you have listened to this weeks podcast you will know that we have announced the speakers at our Seminar.  They will be:

*Lee Cockerell *-  Executive Vice President, Operations (Retired) Walt Disney World Resort 
*Topic*:  _You Can Create Magic Too!  Examples of how Disney Cast Members create magic for guests and for each other._

*Marty Sklar *- Executive Vice President and Walt Disney Imagineering Ambassador (Retired)
*Topic*:  _JUST DO SOMETHING PEOPLE WILL LIKE!  During 30 years as the creative leader of Walt Disney Imagineering, MARTY SKLAR was often asked, “What do you want me to do?” by the Imagineers. In response, he frequently remembered the answer Walt Disney gave when the great Disney artist, Herb Ryman (who drew the first overall illustration of Disneyland and the castles for Disneyland and the Magic Kingdom ) asked the question that brought forth Walt’s  classic response: “Just do something people will like!”  Easy to say, but as the Imagineers created nine of the eleven Disney parks around the world under Marty Sklar’s creative leadership, there were often no simple answers. Join us as the only Disney cast member who was “there” at the opening of all the Disney parks tells the stories – on stage and backstage – from those magic places in Anaheim, Orlando, Tokyo, Paris and Hong Kong._









We are very excited and honored to have both gentlemen come and speak with us.

There will be a separate enrollment and fee for this event.  Those details have not been finalized yet.  With the TSM event sign-up we are asking people to let us know if they are interested in the seminar.  We will be contacting those individuals separately to sign-up for the event and announce a price at that time.

As I said details have not been finalized but the seminar will most likely be in the morning of 12/11/2009 lasting about 4 hours and will take place at the WDW Swan or Dolphin convention center.

You MUST be signed up for the TSM Party to be able to attend this event on Friday.  There will be no way to sign-up for this event if you aren't already signed up for the party.

Update 10/14/09 - We are in the final discussions to put something together.  We are looking at a Friday mid-morning event that will last half a day (4 hours).  There will be a fee for this to cover the cost of the speaker(s) and the venue.  It will most likely be on Disney property at a hotel with convention space.  More details to come.

And we are very close to securing one speaker that has us all VERY EXCITED!!!!


Original ideas with Disney Institute Fell Through - We are working on alternate plans

- We are in talks with the Disney Institute folks to put together some kind of event this day. Most likely this will be some kind of lecture series with multiple speakers. This is all very preliminary but we have thrown out our ‘pie in the sky’ ideas to see what they come back with. I believe I actually heard their heads explode during the conference call when I told them what I wanted to do.
- There will be a charge for this event, however attendees of this event will get priority space on the list for 12/12 party as well as have the fee waived.
- Depending on what we do and the interest from you all this could be a half or full day event and could include meals.
- I am sorry to be so cryptic, but none of the details have been worked out yet.

*Sunday 12/13/2009 – Live Podcast Recording*

UPDATE 10/28/2009 - Event details:

December 13, 2009 at 2PM at the Walt Disney World Dolphin Resort - Convention Center Conference Southern IV and V.  Please arrive at least 30 minutes early to venue as we will not allow anyone to be seated once the recording begins.  No park admission media is required to attend this event - just your party credentials.  If choose to drive to the hotel, regular parking fees will apply.

There is no cost to attend this event.

You must be wearing your party credentials to attend the live taping.

We anticipate the podcast taping will last approximately 90 minutes.


Update 10/21/2009
Specifics have not been finalized but we are still looking at doing this at 2PM at either the Swan or Dolphin.  You will need your party credentials to attend this event.






Update 10/14 - this will most likely be held mid-afternoon (2PMish) at the Swan/Dolphin.  More details to follow. 

- Again, no details have been worked out but we are hoping to secure a venue large enough to have a live show this day. This would be a free event.
- More details to come as the time gets closer.

Again, I am sorry that I don’t have any details for you. I do know that many of you were looking to make your travel plans for this so I wanted to at least get the dates out there.

As I said, once we have more details I will be releasing them to everyone. Also, once we have some specifics worked out we will be putting up a sign-up form for all events.

My goal this year is to make sure everyone who wants to attend the party has the opportunity. I know some were disappointed last year because we had to cut-off the number of attendees to the party. Hopefully this year we will be able to host everyone who wants to attend.

Thanks
John

PS Anyone who writes, emails, PMs or calls about being put on the waitlist will be subject to public humiliation 

UPDATE 10/15/2009 - Dreams Unlimited Travel clients will be receiving an email somtime today/tomorrow with a link to sign-up for the event.  Please use the link provided in the email to sign-up and do not share the link with anyone else - not because we do not want anyone else to see it - but becuase each form is coded based on the type of reservation you booked.  The form you get will not work for everyone.

We will give DU clients a day or two to sign-up and then we are going to publish the sign-up form for the general public.  Based on interest in this event so far we do not anticipate turning anyone away, however if we underestimated the attendance we may have to turn off sign-ups at some point.

Everyone else will be allowed to sign-up afterwards.  We will link to the sign-up form from this page as well as announce it on the podcast AND have a page on the DIS linking to it. 

UPDATE 10/14/2009 - We are finalizing some of the plans and once we have that in place we will start to take sign-ups.  Dreams Unlimited Travel clients will get first priority and will be contacted by their agents on how to sign-up.

Everyone else will be allowed to sign-up afterwards.  We will link to the sign-up form from this page as well as announce it on the podcast AND have a page on the DIS linking to it.

UPDATE 10/09/2009 - Concerning D23 Event on Same Night as TSM Party

We had a conference call with the event services team helping us with the TSM party this past week and I am really surprised they didn't mention this to us.

We have received some questions if it will be possible to attend both the D23 event on the night of 12/12 at DHS as well as our event.

If you want to attend TSM you will need to be at the entrance to MGM prior to the party (9PM) and escorted back to the party. No one will be permitted into the TSM party from other areas of the park - only those escorted from the front of the park will be allowed in the party.

We will have some more details soon but you should know you won't have to have park admission for our party as it is after the park closes. We will be sending out credentials to the party. Please don't ask for details as I don't have them yet.


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor  499 
AnneR  465 
katscradle  393 
aspen37  217 
sshaw10060  176 
scarlett873  171 
kathrna  168 
DVCsince02  167 
Renysmom  149 
shellyminnie  129 
cocowum  113

I almost made the top 10. Just _sayin_...


Congrats Tonya on the last post!!! 


Woohoo First page!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

First page on the new thread and last post (except for the Genius posting the closing notice) on the old thread!!!


----------



## TXYankee

I am Third!


----------



## jeanigor

Fourth isn't too bad....

*Thank you for the update, John the Genius!!!!*

I sure as heck hope we don't need to close another thread to get more info....



*There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
•DVC Merry Mixer Meet on Thursday 12/10 @ 3pm-5pm. Cost: Membership in or Guest of a DVC owner.
•Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
•7th Annual Jellyroll Meet at Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk on Thursday 12/10 @ 8pm. Cost: $10 cover, plus your food and drink.
•Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
•Lunch @ Fulton's at Downtown Disney, Friday, 12/11 @ 2pm. Cost: Your food, drink and tip.
•Pre-DATW "Make sure they don't run out of Slushies!!!" Meet in France, Friday, 12/11 @ 4:45ish. Cost: Park Admission and slushie, if you choose.
•Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
•Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
•Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
•Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
•Tonga Toast Breakfast at Kona Café/Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 9am. Cost: Price of food and drink.
•Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
•Dole Whip for Bawb at Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 4pm (following the podcast taping). Cost: Price of Dole Whip.
•Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.

These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.

If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
*
Hope that helps!!*


----------



## kimisabella

I was posting on the last thread when it closed on me...


----------



## stichlover87

cocowum said:


> jeanigor  499
> AnneR  465
> katscradle  393
> aspen37  217
> sshaw10060  176
> scarlett873  171
> kathrna  168
> DVCsince02  167
> Renysmom  149
> shellyminnie  129
> cocowum  113



I'm not even close!  But I did find the new thread!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Theres that new thread smell again!


----------



## MenashaCorp

Whee!!


----------



## katscradle

Yay!!!!


----------



## HallsInTheKingdom




----------



## dpuck1998




----------



## cocowum

kimisabella said:


> I was posting on the last thread when it closed on me...



Me too!


----------



## Annette_VA

New thread time!  Woo hoo!

I think $59 is very reasonable for the lectures.  Can't wait to sign up!


----------



## scarlett873

Wooo!


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> I almost made the top 10. Just _sayin_...


 
Congrats on almost cracking the Top 10!!!




cocowum said:


> Congrats Tonya on the last post!!!


 
Who knew my comment on Don's stick would be so important!!!


----------



## ADP

I'm here.


----------



## krissy2803

Oh lookie..a new thread!


----------



## cocowum

cocowum  2 
WebmasterJohn  1 
3guysandagal  1 
MenashaCorp  1 
Tonya2426  1 
TXYankee  1 
kimisabella  1 
katscradle  1 
stichlover87  1 
Annette_VA  1 
HallsInTheKingdom  1 
dpuck1998  1 
jeanigor  1
The first and only time I'll be ahead of Todd!


----------



## TXYankee

I can do $59!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi!


----------



## Tonya2426

$59 works for me


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> New thread time!  Woo hoo!
> 
> I think $59 is very reasonable for the lectures.  Can't wait to sign up!



So do I we will be signing up the minute it sign-up comes out.
I'm am so excited!


----------



## kab407




----------



## Annette_VA

cocowum said:


> cocowum  2
> WebmasterJohn  1
> 3guysandagal  1
> MenashaCorp  1
> Tonya2426  1
> TXYankee  1
> kimisabella  1
> katscradle  1
> stichlover87  1
> Annette_VA  1
> HallsInTheKingdom  1
> dpuck1998  1
> jeanigor  1
> The first and only time I'll be ahead of Todd!



And probably the only time I'll be in top 10


----------



## TheBeadPirate

YEah!


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> cocowum  2
> WebmasterJohn  1
> 3guysandagal  1
> MenashaCorp  1
> Tonya2426  1
> TXYankee  1
> kimisabella  1
> katscradle  1
> stichlover87  1
> Annette_VA  1
> HallsInTheKingdom  1
> dpuck1998  1
> jeanigor  1
> The first and only time I'll be ahead of Todd!



Well now that the new thread is open I REALLY need to finish my work...I am going back to work now. I hope there aren't 50 pages by 4pm....


----------



## scarlett873

Yay for $59!!! I can actually afford it!!!


----------



## kimisabella

Annette_VA said:


> New thread time!  Woo hoo!
> 
> I think $59 is very reasonable for the lectures.  Can't wait to sign up!



Me too - thanks to the team for keeping a reasonable price!


----------



## cocowum

Woohoo for $59.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Well now that the new thread is open I REALLY need to finish my work...I am going back to work now. I hope there aren't 50 pages by 4pm....



If you're actually working, there probably won't be!    (Love ya, Todd!)


----------



## chirurgeon

Page 3, oh well.

Kim


----------



## WebmasterMike

I said $60.  I said $60!!

Pass the Kool-Aid


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> Well now that the new thread is open I REALLY need to finish my work...I am going back to work now. I hope there aren't 50 pages by 4pm....



Me too...


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> Woohoo for $59.


----------



## dpuck1998

Tonya2426 said:


> Congrats on almost cracking the Top 10!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew my comment on Don's stick would be so important!!!



First 5.99, now 59 bucks, this must be a consipracy.  Why not 49?  I think most seminars on iTunes are only 19, whats up with that?  Just because this one has Marty and Lee?  Disney has a seminar for 19 that lets you see photo of those guys on the internet.  

Sidenote, who wants to drive me to the swolphin?  How far is it from Pop if I jog?  Will anyone sit by me if I jog over?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

I am so happy you guys think the $59/person is reasonable.  I really struggled with that number.

If every one attends that signed up, and Swan/Dolphin charges what I think they will for the convention space we will break even.

If we lose some folks (let's say 20%) it will wind up costing us a couple thousand dollars but I can live with that.


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> Me too!



And it was a witty response to George finding his big log!!!!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> First 5.99, now 59 bucks, this must be a consipracy.  Why not 49?  I think most seminars on iTunes are only 19, whats up with that?  Just because this one has Marty and Lee?  Disney has a seminar for 19 that lets you see photo of those guys on the internet.
> 
> Sidenote, who wants to drive me to the swolphin?  How far is it from Pop if I jog?  Will anyone sit by me if I jog over?



Sorry...we'll be at SSR...can't take you...you could take a bus to a park and then hop the bus to the Dolphin...lol


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Well, Page 3 isn't so bad. Sounds like fun!


----------



## wildfan1473

A new thread!  Anne is going to be so happy when she logs back on today 

$59? Really?  Gosh, I was expecting at least double that.  That's awesome! Thanks John!


----------



## Tonya2426

dpuck1998 said:


> Sidenote, who wants to drive me to the swolphin? How far is it from Pop if I jog? Will anyone sit by me if I jog over?


 




 (Don after his jog to the seminar)


----------



## scarlett873

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am so happy you guys think the $59/person is reasonable.  I really struggled with that number.
> 
> If every one attends that signed up, and Swan/Dolphin charges what I think they will for the convention space we will break even.
> 
> If we lose some folks (let's say 20%) it will wind up costing us a couple thousand dollars but I can live with that.


I was terrified that the price would be close to or more than $100, so this makes me very happy! I couldn't have done it had it been much more than $59!


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> First 5.99, now 59 bucks, this must be a consipracy.  Why not 49?  I think most seminars on iTunes are only 19, whats up with that?  Just because this one has Marty and Lee?  Disney has a seminar for 19 that lets you see photo of those guys on the internet.
> 
> *Sidenote, who wants to drive me to the swolphin? * How far is it from Pop if I jog?  Will anyone sit by me if I jog over?



We'll pick you up. 

I do enjoy being surrounded by men...


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> (Don after his jog to the seminar)



  Don't know if he'll be that cute, though


----------



## WebmasterMike

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am so happy you guys think the $59/person is reasonable.  I really struggled with that number.
> 
> If every one attends that signed up, and Swan/Dolphin charges what I think they will for the convention space we will break even.
> 
> If we lose some folks (let's say 20%) it will wind up costing us a couple thousand dollars but I can live with that.



John, what is the ball-park head count for the DAP event?  Just curious.

More Kool-aid  (and cow bell)


----------



## Dodie

I was having so much fun on the Kelvin/troll thread that I missed this opening with the new info! Cool!


----------



## Tonya2426

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am so happy you guys think the $59/person is reasonable. I really struggled with that number.
> 
> If every one attends that signed up, and Swan/Dolphin charges what I think they will for the convention space we will break even.
> 
> If we lose some folks (let's say 20%) it will wind up costing us a couple thousand dollars but I can live with that.


----------



## TXYankee

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am so happy you guys think the $59/person is reasonable.  I really struggled with that number.
> 
> If every one attends that signed up, and Swan/Dolphin charges what I think they will for the convention space we will break even.
> 
> If we lose some folks (let's say 20%) it will wind up costing us a couple thousand dollars but I can live with that.



I throw in a couple more bucks if there is good coffee available!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Tonya2426 said:


> (Don after his jog to the seminar)



I keep picturing PePe Lepieux(sp?) and all his DIS wives as the poor kittie that gets all his attention


----------



## disneydreamgirl

The 9 a.m. seminar start time means adjusting Friday morning flight to Thursday and finding a room for Thursday night - staying at POP Fri/Sat/Sun, so that would be logical except they are booked!


----------



## Tonya2426

TheBeadPirate said:


> I keep picturing PePe Lepieux(sp?) and all his DIS wives as the poor kittie that gets all his attention


 




 You mean her?


----------



## cocowum

Just for the record I will be in line by 7am.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> And it was a witty response to George finding his big log!!!!!!!



 You got me on this one Andrea. I must be suffering from big time short term memory loss.  But it sounded funny. 

$59 is a very good price. Now Deb can come as well. 

Oh, and no "Where is my email?" PM's or emails to John or Kevin. You know who you are.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Tonya2426 said:


> You mean her?



Well, actually, more of the wriggling, squirming kittie with the "get the heck off me" look.....but, yeah.


----------



## Tonya2426

disneydreamgirl said:


> The 9 a.m. seminar start time means adjusting Friday morning flight to Thursday and finding a room for Thursday night - staying at POP Fri/Sat/Sun, so that would be logical except they are booked!


 

try using orbitz or hotels.com to add an extra night - they buy blocks of rooms and sometimes have rooms that disney doesn't show as available


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> First 5.99, now 59 bucks, this must be a consipracy. Why not 49? I think most seminars on iTunes are only 19, whats up with that? Just because this one has Marty and Lee? Disney has a seminar for 19 that lets you see photo of those guys on the internet.


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> Just for the record I will be in line by 7am.


 
You can save a spot for me and Annette then   


(just kidding - I wouldn't want to break the rules and save seats.)


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> You got me on this one Andrea. I must be suffering from big time short term memory loss.  But it sounded funny.
> 
> $59 is a very good price. Now Deb can come as well.
> 
> Oh, and no "Where is my email?" PM's or emails to John or Kevin. You know who you are.



Your last post on the closed thread said you couldn't find the "big log"....(I'm sure you meant logo)... and earlier we were joking w/Don and his stick to fend off the ladies....it was funny at the time


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> We'll pick you up.
> 
> I do enjoy being surrounded by men...





cocowum said:


> Just for the record I will be in line by 7am.





I really might jog over, I wonder how if I would be too stinky....off to check the distance....

Otherwise, I'll ride in the back seat with alicia and Paul can drive!


----------



## stichlover87

disneydreamgirl said:


> The 9 a.m. seminar start time means adjusting Friday morning flight to Thursday and finding a room for Thursday night - staying at POP Fri/Sat/Sun, so that would be logical except they are booked!



I just got a room for DAP at the Pop through expedia


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> You can save a spot for me and Annette then
> 
> 
> (just kidding - I wouldn't want to break the rules and save seats.)



Dang, I thought it was a good idea.  That way we could just mosey on down from our room about quarter till


----------



## dpuck1998

Also, I didn't get my email yet?  Where is it?  What if I forgot to check the box?  What if its in my spam?  what if it is sent at 2:30 am on Sunday morning?  What it the meaning of life?  What is the square root of Pi?


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> Just for the record I will be in line by 7am.



Nooooo...you and Paul need to come with Jen and I for breakfast and Grand Floridian scoping!


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Also, I didn't get my email yet?  Where is it?  What if I forgot to check the box?  What if its in my spam?  what if it is sent at 2:30 am on Sunday morning?  What it the meaning of life?  What is the square root of Pi?



Yes. No. To get to the other side. Uh, 1.77245...



Twilight reference!! Don did it!! We didn't!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Dang, I thought it was a good idea. That way we could just mosey on down from our room about quarter till


 
Well, I just posted the "just kidding" part so I wouldn't get the wrath of the rules followers on us - but we will secretly find a way still mosey at a quarter till.


----------



## aGoofyMom

wow DAP must be getting close with the threads flying...

and since I haven't mentioned it - I WISH I could be there - you guys are gonna have sooooo much fun!


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> 1.77245385
> 
> 
> Twilight reference!! Don did it!! We didn't!!!!


 
Don made a Twilight reference and didn't even know it!!!!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

stichlover87 said:


> I just got a room for DAP at the Pop through expedia



Thanks - I tried that, both .ca and .com and nothing is available for Thursday night!  Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> Don made a Twilight reference and didn't even know it!!!!



I fixed my original post...lol


----------



## dpuck1998

Tonya2426 said:


> Don made a Twilight reference and didn't even know it!!!!



EEEKKKK!!!  I will go punish myself!  Which one was a twilight reference?  Do they discuss the square root of Pi in twilight?


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> You can save a spot for me and Annette then
> 
> 
> (just kidding - I wouldn't want to break the rules and save seats.)


I'll be saving a seat for Paul and Probably Don...


dpuck1998 said:


> I really might jog over, I wonder how if I would be too stinky....off to check the distance....
> 
> Otherwise, I'll ride in the back seat with alicia and Paul can drive!



I'll be in line at the Dolphin. Paul's picking you up solo.


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> EEEKKKK!!!  I will go punish myself!  Which one was a twilight reference?  Do they discuss the square root of Pi in twilight?



Isabella Swan: Look, You gotta give me some answers.
Edward Cullen: Yes. No. To get to the other side. Uh, 1.77245...
Isabella Swan: I don't need to know what the square root of pi is.
Edward Cullen: You knew that?


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> I fixed my original post...lol


 
me thinks you have watched the movie a bit too much


----------



## DVCsince02

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am so happy you guys think the $59/person is reasonable.  I really struggled with that number.
> 
> If every one attends that signed up, and Swan/Dolphin charges what I think they will for the convention space we will break even.
> 
> If we lose some folks (let's say 20%) it will wind up costing us a couple thousand dollars but I can live with that.



Great price point!



scarlett873 said:


> Yes. No. To get to the other side. Uh, 1.77245...
> 
> Twilight reference!! Don did it!! We didn't!!!!







scarlett873 said:


> Isabella Swan: Look, You gotta give me some answers.
> Edward Cullen: Yes. No. To get to the other side. Uh, 1.77245...
> Isabella Swan: I don't need to know what the square root of pi is.
> Edward Cullen: You knew that?



:swoon:


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> Nooooo...you and Paul need to come with Jen and I for breakfast and Grand Floridian scoping!



You know how am I. Given the choice between being first or food, I'll always choose being first.


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> me thinks you have watched the movie a bit too much



Nah...IMDB is my friend...


----------



## WebmasterJohn

k5jmh said:


> John, what is the ball-park head count for the DAP event?  Just curious.



I just finished processing the last few registrations that came in this morning and we are at 690!!!

I think that once it all shakes out with people who we have asked to attend as our guests who have not answered us yet, and family members who are 'on the fence' about attending I think we will have 750 people total.

I originally estimated we would have 800 so I am happy with this number.

We have about 300 who said they were interested in either the podcast recording and the seminar (or both).


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Nah...IMDB is my friend...


 
You might have looked that up on IMDB but you have watched the movie a ton too    but then again, my name may be "Pot" and you may be "Kettle"


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> Also, I didn't get my email yet? Where is it? What if I forgot to check the box? What if its in my spam? what if it is sent at 2:30 am on Sunday morning? What it the meaning of life? What is the square root of Pi?


 

*42. *


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> You might have looked that up on IMDB but you have watched the movie a ton too    but then again, my name may be "Pot" and you may be "Kettle"



Nice to meet you, Pot...


Signed,
Kettle


----------



## cocowum

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just finished processing the last few registrations that came in this morning and we are at 690!!!
> 
> I think that once it all shakes out with people who we have asked to attend as our guests who have not answered us yet, and family members who are 'on the fence' about attending I think we will have 750 people total.
> 
> I originally estimated we would have 800 so I am happy with this number.
> 
> We have about 300 who said they were interested in either the podcast recording and the seminar (or both).



Maybe I should get there at 6am...


----------



## MenashaCorp

cocowum said:


> Maybe I should get there at 6am...


 

Ahhhh, but which DAY??


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> Maybe I should get there at 6am...


 
Just book a room at the Dolphin


----------



## Tonya2426

I've got to go take Brody Baby to the Vet - just his annual visit.  Y'all don't go crazy on me while I am gone.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Tonya2426 said:


> Just book a room at the Dolphin



And make it the Hospitality Suite!


----------



## scarlett873

TheBeadPirate said:


> And make it the Hospitality Suite!



If this is Lori...go check your FB inbox...


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> Just book a room at the Dolphin


We are at the BW.  Nice and close. I'm sure I'll be in line before Paul gets out of bed. 


Tonya2426 said:


> I've got to go take Brody Baby to the Vet - just his annual visit.  Y'all don't go crazy on me while I am gone.



Have fun at the Vet.


----------



## cm387

Well not only have I drunk the Kool-Aid, but I've bitten the bullet and I was one of the last few stragglers that John completed registration for.  Registered at about 11:45!  So looking forward to this!!!  I'm bringing Dh and all 4 kids.  Its an early birthday present to me.   What a minute it would be a present if I left them   I'm a big time lurker, but I'll try to change that!

Barb


----------



## cocowum

cm387 said:


> Well not only have I drunk the Kool-Aid, but I've bitten the bullet and I was one of the last few stragglers that John completed registration for.  Registered at about 11:45!  So looking forward to this!!!  I'm bringing Dh and all 4 kids.  Its an early birthday present to me.   What a minute it would be a present if I left them   I'm a big time lurker, but I'll try to change that!
> 
> Barb



Welcome Barb!!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Sorry to be missing in action for the past few days. Horrible cold and am on med's that aren't doing the trick. But they're leaving me that I can't concentrate for long. 

Been swamped at work too. The first part of the week has flown by.

Thanks for the update John. I'm so excited about the Friday and Saturday events.


----------



## Annette_VA

cm387 said:


> Well not only have I drunk the Kool-Aid, but I've bitten the bullet and I was one of the last few stragglers that John completed registration for.  Registered at about 11:45!  So looking forward to this!!!  I'm bringing Dh and all 4 kids.  Its an early birthday present to me.   What a minute it would be a present if I left them   I'm a big time lurker, but I'll try to change that!
> 
> Barb


----------



## TheBeadPirate

scarlett873 said:


> If this is Lori...go check your FB inbox...



Gotcha!


----------



## wildfan1473

cm387 said:


> Well not only have I drunk the Kool-Aid, but I've bitten the bullet and I was one of the last few stragglers that John completed registration for.  Registered at about 11:45!  So looking forward to this!!!  I'm bringing Dh and all 4 kids.  Its an early birthday present to me.   What a minute it would be a present if I left them   I'm a big time lurker, but I'll try to change that!
> 
> Barb


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> A new thread!  Anne is going to be so happy when she logs back on today
> 
> $59? Really?  Gosh, I was expecting at least double that.  That's awesome! Thanks John!



I'm here 

New Thread!!  I'm late and didn't make the first page but who cares!

$59 is wonderful - I was thinking that it would be much more.


----------



## mikelan6

Seven pages in an hour and a half!  This is nuts.

I am very happy with the information about the Friday presentation.  I will mean me leaving Miami aat an incredibly early time, but it will be worth it.  Thank you John for all the great work.


----------



## AnneR

WebmasterJohn said:


> I just finished processing the last few registrations that came in this morning and we are at 690!!!
> 
> I think that once it all shakes out with people who we have asked to attend as our guests who have not answered us yet, and family members who are 'on the fence' about attending I think we will have 750 people total.
> 
> I originally estimated we would have 800 so I am happy with this number.
> 
> We have about 300 who said they were interested in either the podcast recording and the seminar (or both).



So now I am sweating it out on the email part - I leave Friday morning.  Sure hoping I get the email today or tomorrow.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> I'm here
> 
> New Thread!!  I'm late and didn't make the first page but who cares!
> 
> $59 is wonderful - I was thinking that it would be much more.



I was thinking $75 to $100 but am relieved that it's $59.


----------



## LMO429

Thanks for the new info John!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Sorry to be missing in action for the past few days. Horrible cold and am on med's that aren't doing the trick. But they're leaving me that I can't concentrate for long.
> 
> Been swamped at work too. The first part of the week has flown by.
> 
> Thanks for the update John. I'm so excited about the Friday and Saturday events.



Good to see you Lorie,  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AnneR

mikelan6 said:


> Seven pages in an hour and a half!  This is nuts.
> 
> I am very happy with the information about the Friday presentation.  I will mean me leaving Miami aat an incredibly early time, but it will be worth it.  Thank you John for all the great work.



Mike you need to join us some evening - 7 and 1/2 pages is nothing when we get going on a topic.  

Last night the group did 30 pages between 10:30 and 12ish - not exactly sure what specific time.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Your last post on the closed thread said you couldn't find the "big log"....(*I'm sure you meant logo*)... and earlier we were joking w/Don and his stick to fend off the ladies....it was funny at the time



 Yup it was logo. Somehow I couldn't put log and logo together.

And I do have the logo now! 

Thanks Todd!


----------



## TXYankee

Minnie Lor said:


> Sorry to be missing in action for the past few days. Horrible cold and am on med's that aren't doing the trick. But they're leaving me that I can't concentrate for long.
> 
> Been swamped at work too. The first part of the week has flown by.
> 
> Thanks for the update John. I'm so excited about the Friday and Saturday events.



Feel better soon!!!


----------



## katscradle

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am so happy you guys think the $59/person is reasonable.  I really struggled with that number.
> 
> If every one attends that signed up, and Swan/Dolphin charges what I think they will for the convention space we will break even.
> 
> If we lose some folks (let's say 20%) it will wind up costing us a couple thousand dollars but I can live with that.



I am keeping my fingers crossed that you won't have any losses!
The $59. is very reasonable.
We were prepared to pay more.
Love Ya!


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Just for the record I will be in line by 7am.




Good we can chat while we are waiting.
I was planing on being there early myself.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Good we can chat while we are waiting.
> I was planing on being there early myself.



7am works for me - I will bring my diet coke to keep me going.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> I really might jog over, I wonder how if I would be too stinky....off to check the distance....
> 
> Otherwise, I'll ride in the back seat with alicia and Paul can drive!




Careful big boy, you are treading on thin ice with that comment.
Alicia is  Paul's #1 remember.


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> wow DAP must be getting close with the threads flying...
> 
> and since I haven't mentioned it - I WISH I could be there - you guys are gonna have sooooo much fun!



We wish you were going to be there too!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Isabella Swan: Look, You gotta give me some answers.
> Edward Cullen: Yes. No. To get to the other side. Uh, 1.77245...
> Isabella Swan: I don't need to know what the square root of pi is.
> Edward Cullen: You knew that?




Wow you sweet talker you!


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> You know how am I. Given the choice between being first or food, I'll always choose being first.




And I want to be right behind you 2nd!


----------



## Minnie Lor

So why are we getting there real early?  Yeah front or second row would be nice but I'm not holding my breath for that spot. So the other seats will be basically equal. I'm sure that they will have sound equipement and we can't take photos so....? What is drug induced brain missing?


----------



## hideeh

cm387 said:


> Well not only have I drunk the Kool-Aid, but I've bitten the bullet and I was one of the last few stragglers that John completed registration for.  Registered at about 11:45!  So looking forward to this!!!  I'm bringing Dh and all 4 kids.  Its an early birthday present to me.   What a minute it would be a present if I left them   I'm a big time lurker, but I'll try to change that!
> 
> Barb



From one lurker to another.... Welcome Barb!


----------



## katscradle

cm387 said:


> Well not only have I drunk the Kool-Aid, but I've bitten the bullet and I was one of the last few stragglers that John completed registration for.  Registered at about 11:45!  So looking forward to this!!!  I'm bringing Dh and all 4 kids.  Its an early birthday present to me.   What a minute it would be a present if I left them   I'm a big time lurker, but I'll try to change that!
> 
> Barb




Welcome to the madness Barb!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> So why are we getting there real early?  Yeah front or second row would be nice but I'm not holding my breath for that spot. So the other seats will be basically equal. I'm sure that they will have sound equipement and we can't take photos so....? What is drug induced brain missing?



Well staking at prime real estate even if its not front row is important to people who are vertically challenged 

But...

Cuzz we are just plain excited - too excited to sleep!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> 7am works for me - I will bring my diet coke to keep me going.




Are you calling 3rd in line?


----------



## hideeh

Hope you feel better soon Lorie!


----------



## wdwfreeksince88

So I am curious, I know pictures of the seminar are not allowed. But do you think Marty Sklar will stick around for photos with guests????


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> are you calling 3rd in line?



yes!!!


----------



## TXYankee

wdwfreeksince88 said:


> So I am curious, I know pictures of the seminar are not allowed. But do you think Marty Sklar will stick around for photos with guests????



I am not really into being photographed, but if Marty really wants one with me I guess he can have one!


----------



## WebmasterMike

So now that John has given us the info, WHERE IS THE PODCAST?  

Synopsis for this week

Pete will discuss the ins and outs of "Megonomics 101"

Kool-aid at DATW


----------



## chickie

Hi all,
I posted a new thread about this too, but Becky just texted me to tell me that they are taking Tyson to the ER. She said their dog bit him in the face. Hopefully, she'll be here later today to give us an update, or she'll keep me posted so I can let you all know how they are. So, please keep them in your thoughts today!


----------



## sshaw10060

I am bummed I missed page one. Oh well.

Don: I am still not sure about renting a car, but if we do you are welcome to come along. If we don't, we'll probably just take a cab to make things simple and maximize sleep.

Any thoughts on pushing back the Fultons ressies?


----------



## AnneR

chickie said:


> Hi all,
> I posted a new thread about this too, but Becky just texted me to tell me that they are taking Tyson to the ER. She said their dog bit him in the face. Hopefully, she'll be here later today to give us an update, or she'll keep me posted so I can let you all know how they are. So, please keep them in your thoughts today!



I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> I am bummed I missed page one. Oh well.
> 
> Don: I am still not sure about renting a car, but if we do you are welcome to come along. If we don't, we'll probably just take a cab to make things simple and maximize sleep.
> 
> Any thoughts on pushing back the Fultons ressies?


Actually...Jen and I are having this very conversation!  We need to check in at SSR so we thought that maybe we could push the ADR's back a bit...anyone else game?


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> You know how am I. Given the choice between being first or food, I'll always choose being first.



Cya later guys, I'll be gone with basketball/play practice for Trace/basketball until around 10.

Cya in chat


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> Actually...Jen and I are having this very conversation!  We need to check in at SSR so we thought that maybe we could push the ADR's back a bit...anyone else game?



I forgot - what day is Fulton's?


----------



## scarlett873

Annette_VA said:


> I forgot - what day is Fulton's?



Friday...originally planned at noon, but now talking about pushing back to 2...maybe...


----------



## spaddy

Good afternoon everyone.

I guess the $59 is the big news of the day.


----------



## Dodie

I had asked about this earlier, Brandie! I'd love a later lunch at Fulton's on Friday and hope that you will continue to include kab407 and I if you are able to get a later ADR.  Then we can head straight over to Epcot for DATW!!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Friday...originally planned at noon, but now talking about pushing back to 2...maybe...



Should I amend the activities list/grid?


----------



## sshaw10060

2pm sounds perfect for Fultons.  I'll try to change our reservation. Who wants to bet the system is down?


----------



## DVCsince02

Still discussing, but looks like 2pm on Friday is the new time.  Now to get through to make the ADR.....


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Should I amend the activities list/grid?



Yes please!


----------



## sshaw10060

DVCsince02 said:


> Still discussing, but looks like 2pm on Friday is the new time.  Now to get through to make the ADR.....



I was just able to make an ADR for 6 people online no problem. There are 2 of us, so there is extra space.


----------



## bannermouse

Thanks John for the low price.  Look forward to attending!

Fulton's at 2 looks like a great time.

Bannermouse


----------



## Tonya2426

Fultons at 2 should work for me - although that is cutting it sort of close if we want pre-DATW slushies.


----------



## scarlett873

Hey...Jen and I have decided to rent a car after all...I found a deal using a coupon from mousesavers and Jen's BJ's Wholesale Club membership program for a compact car. We're picking up at the airport and dropping off at the Dolphin right before the podcast taping. We'll both take ME back to the airport at different times on Monday...since we won't need the car on Sunday afternoon/night, it works perfectly! The estimated total with tax and everything is $85. That includes an extra driver and unlimited miles...

Just another alternative for everyone considering the car!


----------



## DVCsince02

Tonya2426 said:


> Fultons at 2 should work for me - although that is cutting it sort of close if we want pre-DATW slushies.



We'll eat fast.


----------



## Annette_VA

Please add/keep Tonya & me for the new Fulton's reservation.  Thanks, Brandie!


----------



## Renysmom

georgemoe said:


> Oh, and no "Where is my email?" PM's or emails to John or Kevin. You know who you are.



When are we getting those emais??



WebmasterJohn said:


> I just finished processing the last few registrations that came in this morning and we are at 690!!!
> 
> I think that once it all shakes out with people who we have asked to attend as our guests who have not answered us yet, and family members who are 'on the fence' about attending I think we will have 750 people total.
> 
> I originally estimated we would have 800 so I am happy with this number.
> 
> We have about 300 who said they were interested in either the podcast recording and the seminar (or both).



I thought it would be many more so I like our small intimate number of 800


----------



## Renysmom

BTW - Its official.....

I am on VACATION


----------



## LMO429

disregard this ..I was putting the info in the wrong place.


----------



## scarlett873

Ok...I've cancelled the old noon-ish ADRs for Fultons...I now have 2 ADRs for a total of 12 people, plus Scott's ADR for 6 for 2pm. That gives us 18 available seats for now. I can book more if need be...


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> We'll eat fast.


 

just as long as we don't look like little piggies


----------



## Tonya2426

This remind anyone of anything????


----------



## aspen37

WebmasterJohn said:


> I am so happy you guys think the $59/person is reasonable.  I really struggled with that number.
> 
> If every one attends that signed up, and Swan/Dolphin charges what I think they will for the convention space we will break even.
> 
> If we lose some folks (let's say 20%) it will wind up costing us a couple thousand dollars but I can live with that.





WebmasterJohn said:


> I just finished processing the last few registrations that came in this morning and we are at 690!!!
> 
> I think that once it all shakes out with people who we have asked to attend as our guests who have not answered us yet, and family members who are 'on the fence' about attending I think we will have 750 people total.
> 
> I originally estimated we would have 800 so I am happy with this number.
> 
> We have about 300 who said they were interested in either the podcast recording and the seminar (or both).




I agree with everyone that $59.00 is a great price! Thanks John!   




cocowum said:


> Maybe I should get there at 6am...





MenashaCorp said:


> Ahhhh, but which DAY??





Tonya2426 said:


> Just book a room at the Dolphin



   I won't be there at 6:00, not after being out late watching Yehaa Bob. 




cm387 said:


> Well not only have I drunk the Kool-Aid, but I've bitten the bullet and I was one of the last few stragglers that John completed registration for.  Registered at about 11:45!  So looking forward to this!!!  I'm bringing Dh and all 4 kids.  Its an early birthday present to me.   What a minute it would be a present if I left them   I'm a big time lurker, but I'll try to change that!
> 
> Barb


----------



## scarlett873

Here's the scoop for Fultons...





Between Scott and I, we have 24 seats reserved as of now for 2pm-ish. Here's the list of folks that have expressed interest in the new time:

23 out of 24 seats so far...
Brandie
Jen
Scott (2)
Annette
Tonya
Dodie
Kathy
Bannermouse
Nannyrose
Kelly
Lisa
Jackie 
Becky
George & Deb
Nicole & James
John & Christy
Jennifer (wildfan1473)
Kristin & Kim

If you wish to join us, please let me know so I can add you to the list and potentially make additional ADR's...Thanks!


----------



## Renysmom

Did you guys know that National Chocolate Day is October 28 (TODAY) and it's a perfect day to celebrate the many health benefits of chocolate. While chocolate is primarily eaten for pleasure, there are potential health benefits of eating chocolate.

Just my PSA for the week   Bring Chocolate to Chat


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> This remind anyone of anything????


Two hands...holding an apple...


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> Here's the scoop for Fultons...
> 
> Between Scott and I, we have 18 seats reserved as of now for 2pm-ish. Here's the list of folks that have expressed interest in the new time:
> 
> Brandie
> Jen
> Scott (2)
> Annette
> Tonya
> Dodie
> Kathy
> Bannermouse (2)
> 
> If you wish to join us, please let me know so I can add you to the list and potentially make additional ADR's...Thanks!



We are still in for 2


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Two hands...holding an apple...


 
after it bounces off his shoe, perhaps?


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Ok...I've cancelled the old noon-ish ADRs for Fultons...I now have 2 ADRs for a total of 12 people, plus Scott's ADR for 6 for 2pm. That gives us 18 available seats for now. I can book more if need be...



You have been changed on the grid.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Renysmom said:


> Did you guys know that National Chocolate Day is October 28 (TODAY) and it's a perfect day to celebrate the many health benefits of chocolate. While chocolate is primarily eaten for pleasure, there are potential health benefits of eating chocolate.
> 
> Just my PSA for the week   Bring Chocolate to Chat




White Chocolate OK ?


----------



## scarlett873

MerriePoppins said:


> White Chocolate OK ?



 Susan!


----------



## Tonya2426

MerriePoppins said:


> White Chocolate OK ?


 
Can't just eat regular choclate - always have to be alittle bit different, doncha??!?!?!


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Here's the scoop for Fultons...
> 
> Between Scott and I, we have 18 seats reserved as of now for 2pm-ish. Here's the list of folks that have expressed interest in the new time:
> 
> 12 out of 18 seats so far...
> Brandie
> Jen
> Scott (2)
> Annette
> Tonya
> Dodie
> Kathy
> Bannermouse
> Nannyrose
> Kelly
> Lisa
> 
> 
> If you wish to join us, please let me know so I can add you to the list and potentially make additional ADR's...Thanks!


 
The official mascot of the Fulton's Lunch Meet


----------



## tickledtink33

I'm here

Missed the beginning of a new thread again.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> The official mascot of the Fulton's Lunch Meet



He's a cutie.


----------



## Tonya2426

Look!!!  It's Super Todd!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> The official mascot of the Fulton's Lunch Meet



Added...lol


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Look!!!  It's Super Todd!!!



Put a tiara on his head and it'd be perfect


----------



## tickledtink33

Minnie Lor said:


> So why are we getting there real early?  Yeah front or second row would be nice but I'm not holding my breath for that spot. So the other seats will be basically equal. I'm sure that they will have sound equipement and we can't take photos so....? What is drug induced brain missing?





AnneR said:


> Well staking at prime real estate even if its not front row is important to people who are vertically challenged
> 
> But...
> 
> Cuzz we are just plain excited - too excited to sleep!



I am legally blind so hopefully I will get there early enough to get a seat somewhere toward the front.  I found a seat in the second row on the podcast cruise.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


>





Tonya2426 said:


> Look!!!  It's Super Todd!!!




I see you have found some new smileys. I like them.


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Added...lol


 
Crabie looks so cute in your siggie!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Added...lol


----------



## tickledtink33

chickie said:


> Hi all,
> I posted a new thread about this too, but Becky just texted me to tell me that they are taking Tyson to the ER. She said their dog bit him in the face. Hopefully, she'll be here later today to give us an update, or she'll keep me posted so I can let you all know how they are. So, please keep them in your thoughts today!



That sounds scary.  I hope it is not serious.


----------



## Renysmom

Tonya2426 said:


> The official mascot of the Fulton's Lunch Meet



Now he is CUTE


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Did you guys know that National Chocolate Day is October 28 (TODAY) and it's a perfect day to celebrate the many health benefits of chocolate. While chocolate is primarily eaten for pleasure, there are potential health benefits of eating chocolate.
> 
> Just my PSA for the week   Bring Chocolate to Chat



hmm...

I have to stop and fill my car up this afternoon.  May need to take a small diversion to get appropirate provisions for a celebration of National Chocolate Day.


----------



## tickledtink33

sshaw10060 said:


> 2pm sounds perfect for Fultons.  I'll try to change our reservation. Who wants to bet the system is down?



I made ADR's online for April earlier today and the system was up and running perfectly.  unlike yesterday


----------



## aspen37

chickie said:


> Hi all,
> I posted a new thread about this too, but Becky just texted me to tell me that they are taking Tyson to the ER. She said their dog bit him in the face. Hopefully, she'll be here later today to give us an update, or she'll keep me posted so I can let you all know how they are. So, please keep them in your thoughts today!



I will be thinking of them.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Put a tiara on his head and it'd be perfect


 
Sorry.  No tiaras in my stash of smilies.  We'll just have to pretend that the teddy bear hair is covering up the tiara diamonds.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I am legally blind so hopefully I will get there early enough to get a seat somewhere toward the front.  I found a seat in the second row on the podcast cruise.



I was surprised at the number of good seats available for as late as I got there. Not so sure it will be the same at DAP...


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I see you have found some new smileys. I like them.


----------



## scarlett873

Current top ten...



> Tonya2426   	25
> scarlett873 	20
> cocowum 	12
> katscradle 	10
> AnneR 	9
> Annette_VA 	8
> jeanigor 	7
> dpuck1998 	6
> Renysmom 	5
> DVCsince02 	5


----------



## tickledtink33

Renysmom said:


> Did you guys know that National Chocolate Day is October 28 (TODAY) and it's a perfect day to celebrate the many health benefits of chocolate. While chocolate is primarily eaten for pleasure, there are potential health benefits of eating chocolate.
> 
> Just my PSA for the week   Bring Chocolate to Chat



I already had a piece of chocolate cake today.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Current top ten...



Whew..I made it.


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Current top ten...


 
Wooohooo!!! I am #1!!!  (at least for now - I'll run out of smilies soon)


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> Look!!!  It's Super Todd!!!



Tonya's having fun with the smilies again.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Wooohooo!!! I am #1!!!  (at least for now - I'll run out of smilies soon)


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


>


----------



## Tonya2426

tickledtink33 said:


> Tonya's having fun with the smilies again.


 

I'm so easily entertained


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm so easily entertained


----------



## Tonya2426

Let's play name that DISer.

Who does this remind you ?


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


>


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Let's play name that DISer.
> 
> Who does this remind you ?



Not Alicia.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


>


ooooh...one of my favorite places!


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Not Alicia.


 I was thinking it could be Don when he goes into computer geek mode.  But there are several others that do that too


----------



## Dodie

Is it really wrong if a 40-something-year-old woman asks for these for Christmas? 






_(Bella and Edward Barbie and Ken dolls)_


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> ooooh...one of my favorite places!


 

I try to avoid going there.  I spend waaaaayyyyy too much money on things I don't need.


----------



## Renysmom

ok folks... I seriously need to stop playing here and go pack for the cruise..  

As a good peep Alicia's I have of course picked out my shoes first but I do really need to go see what I plan to wear with those shoes so I will be back shortly.

Todd..... Behave as only you know how


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Is it really wrong if a 40-something-year-old woman asks for these for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Bella and Edward Barbie and Ken dolls)_


 
I don't think so - but I am only "29" so maybe I am wrong


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> I don't think so - but I am only "29" so maybe I am wrong



Um. Yeah. Right. Of course. I wasn't asking for myself you know. I'm 29 too. I was asking for "a friend."


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Is it really wrong if a 40-something-year-old woman asks for these for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Bella and Edward Barbie and Ken dolls)_



Even if I knew a 40-something year old woman, I would still answer no.


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Um. Yeah. Right. Of course. I wasn't asking for myself you know. I'm 29 too. I was asking for "a friend."


 
And who can wait for Christmas?!?!?!?!


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Todd..... Behave as only you know how



I shall try to be worthy of my post.


----------



## tickledtink33

Renysmom said:


> ok folks... I seriously need to stop playing here and go pack for the cruise..
> 
> As a good peep Alicia's I have of course picked out my shoes first but I do really need to go see what I plan to wear with those shoes so I will be back shortly.
> 
> Todd..... Behave as only you know how



But the most important question is, how many pairs are you bringing?


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> And who can wait for Christmas?!?!?!?!



Well - they aren't released until 12/1. So one would have to wait a little while.  Of course, one could preorder them.


----------



## jeanigor

Still no show.


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Well - they aren't released until 12/1. So one would have to wait a little while. Of course, one could preorder them.


 
I am thinking preordering is a must for Santa or your friend.  

I wonder if you can buy different outfits for Edward - or if they are going to make a shiny Volvo for him to drive around in???


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Well - they aren't released until 12/1. So one would have to wait a little while.  Of course, one could preorder them.



So are you--errrr *your friend* going see about procuring them online or beating down the doors of Toys-R-Us?


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie

I find your counters extremely helpful as I don't have any.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Still no show.


----------



## Dodie

"My friend" just caved and clicked the preorder button for both Barbie Bella and Ken Edward on Amazon.com.  I'm sure she'll be very pleased with her purchase and her husband (who NONE OF YOU KNOW -- I ASSURE YOU) will make a significant amount of fun of her once they arrive.



tickledtink33 said:


> Dodie
> 
> I find your counters extremely helpful as I don't have any.



Kim (and Tonya, and Kathy, and John and Katherine, etc.) have EXCELLENT taste in trip planning!  Glad I can help, Kim.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Dodie
> 
> I find your counters extremely helpful as I don't have any.



Well there would be one or two more if you did...I am quite sure.


----------



## Tonya2426

Remind you of anyone?


----------



## cocowum

Minnie Lor said:


> So why are we getting there real early?  Yeah front or second row would be nice but I'm not holding my breath for that spot. So the other seats will be basically equal. I'm sure that they will have sound equipement and we can't take photos so....? What is drug induced brain missing?


Because I'm nuts. 


scarlett873 said:


> Current top ten...


Woohoo!!!


jeanigor said:


>





Tonya2426 said:


> Let's play name that DISer.
> 
> Who does this remind you ?





jeanigor said:


> Not Alicia.


I was thinking Mike? 


Tonya2426 said:


> I was thinking it could be Don when he goes into computer geek mode.  But there are several others that do that too


Or Don. 


Renysmom said:


> ok folks... I seriously need to stop playing here and go pack for the cruise..
> 
> As a good peep Alicia's I have of course picked out my shoes first but I do really need to go see what I plan to wear with those shoes so I will be back shortly.
> 
> Todd..... Behave as only you know how


Have fun!!!


Dodie said:


> Um. Yeah. Right. Of course. I wasn't asking for myself you know. I'm 29 too. I was asking for "a friend."





Ok gotta go my poor wet husband just pulled into the driveway.


----------



## WebmasterMike

KELVIS


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Well there would be one or two more if you did...I am quite sure.



Maaaaybe


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


>








I was just sad that Pete hasn't released the show yet....


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> Remind you of anyone?



Yup


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> "My friend" just caved and clicked the preorder button for both Barbie Bella and Ken Edward on Amazon.com. I'm sure she'll be very pleased with her purchase and her husband (who NONE OF YOU KNOW I ASSURE YOU) will make a significant amount of fun of her once they arrive.


 
Just remind your friend's husband about a certain chomping skull - or that he wore sequins before he met you


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Ok gotta go my poor wet husband just pulled into the driveway.



Go warm him up!!!


Wait you don't need any encouragement...


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Remind you of anyone?



Kathy, Mike, Don....


----------



## WebmasterMike

jeanigor said:


> Kathy, Mike, Don....



must....wear....stronger....belt.....DATW....


----------



## tickledtink33

Gotta leave work now, catch ya'll later.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> I was just sad that Pete hasn't released the show yet....


 
And I am chomping on my knuckles waiting until the show is up


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> ...or that he wore sequins before he met you



Oh my goodness. Can't breathe. 

Don't tell this group ANYTHING from which they may draw conclusions and remember for future use.


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Oh my goodness. Can't breathe.
> 
> Don't tell this group ANYTHING from which they may draw conclusions and remember for future use.


 
We do have good memories.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Thank you for the update, Kevin - this is great news!!!

Bummed that we're going to miss the Podcast, though - our flight leaves too early.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Gotta leave work now, catch ya'll later.



I still have a few before I can leave, so I will keep on DIS'ing.


----------



## chickie

scarlett873 said:


> Here's the scoop for Fultons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between Scott and I, we have 18 seats reserved as of now for 2pm-ish. Here's the list of folks that have expressed interest in the new time:
> 
> 12 out of 18 seats so far...
> Brandie
> Jen
> Scott (2)
> Annette
> Tonya
> Dodie
> Kathy
> Bannermouse
> Nannyrose
> Kelly
> Lisa
> 
> 
> If you wish to join us, please let me know so I can add you to the list and potentially make additional ADR's...Thanks!


Hey Brandi,
Could you possibly add Becky and I to your ADR? We currently have a separate one at noon, but we would like to join you guys at 2, if possible.


----------



## Tonya2426

Does this remind you of our favorite buckaroo?


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


> "My friend" just caved and clicked the preorder button for both Barbie Bella and Ken Edward on Amazon.com.  I'm sure she'll be very pleased with her purchase and her husband (who NONE OF YOU KNOW -- I ASSURE YOU) will make a significant amount of fun of her once they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim (and Tonya, and Kathy, and John and Katherine, etc.) have EXCELLENT taste in trip planning!  Glad I can help, Kim.



All I can think of is tour guide Barbi from Toy Story II with fangs!


----------



## Tonya2426

Our favorite lifeguard, Corey


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Go warm him up!!!
> 
> 
> Wait you don't need any encouragement...



Family board!


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> All I can think of is tour guide Barbi from Toy Story II with fangs!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Family board!



that's why I stopped with the ellipsis.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Go warm him up!!!
> 
> 
> Wait you don't need any encouragement...


----------



## jeanigor

Top Ten

Tonya2426   	43
scarlett873 	23
jeanigor 	21
cocowum 	13
tickledtink33 	11
katscradle 	10
AnneR 	9
Annette_VA 	8
Dodie 	7
Renysmom 	6


----------



## scarlett873

chickie said:


> Hey Brandi,
> Could you possibly add Becky and I to your ADR? We currently have a separate one at noon, but we would like to join you guys at 2, if possible.



Gotcha covered!


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


>



That is the best smiley!


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> That is the best smiley!


 
I like this one too


----------



## Tonya2426

And we can't forget this one either


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


>



I like the way she moves...


----------



## cocowum

Paul's loving your smilies. He's almost caught up.


----------



## jeanigor

Pete says the show will be up later. Had some issue he had to attend to first.


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> I like the way she moves...


 
And she is wearing cute high heels!!!!  That makes it even better.


----------



## MerriePoppins

scarlett873 said:


> Susan!



Hi Brandie   



Tonya2426 said:


> Can't just eat regular choclate - always have to be alittle bit different, doncha??!?!?!



Well...aah...yea...it's the right thing to do.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I still have a few before I can leave, so I will keep on DIS'ing.



I'm home now - watch out


----------



## Tonya2426

MerriePoppins said:


> Well...aah...yea...it's the right thing to do.


 
I am an equal opportunity chocolate eater myself - in fact I think I have some white chocolate in my pantry.  hmmmm, brb


----------



## MerriePoppins

Tonya2426 said:


> I am an equal opportunity chocolate eater myself -* in fact I think I have some white chocolate in my pantry.  hmmmm, brb  *




Now, that's just mean !!      I LOVE   white chocolate.


----------



## Tonya2426

MerriePoppins said:


> Now, that's just mean !!  I LOVE  white chocolate.


 
We'll have to sneak off and get some white chocolate while we are in Disneyland.   It can be the White Chocolate Sneakers' Disneyland Meet.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I'm home now - watch out



Am I going to have to cancel Comedy Wednesday's with DP??? Is this a throw down??


----------



## Renysmom

tickledtink33 said:


> But the most important question is, how many pairs are you bringing?



I have 7 pairs right now, but am eye'n a few others 



cocowum said:


> Ok gotta go my poor wet husband just pulled into the driveway.



WOW.. Is this not a family board? 



k5jmh said:


> KELVIS



I love Kelvis


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Am I going to have to cancel Comedy Wednesday's with DP??? Is this a throw down??



You know I would never tell you what to do...


but it is CHAT night!!!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Is it really wrong if a 40-something-year-old woman asks for these for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Bella and Edward Barbie and Ken dolls)_





Dodie, sweetie, I think we need to chat over a couple of Cosmos.  This life size cut out Nordstroms is selling is so much better.


----------



## MerriePoppins

Tonya2426 said:


> We'll have to sneak off and get some white chocolate while we are in Disneyland.   It can be the White Chocolate Sneakers' Disneyland Meet.



How about in December?  A White Chocolate Christmas..Mmmmmm


----------



## WebmasterMike

kab407 said:


> Dodie, sweetie, I think we need to chat over a couple of Cosmos.


But Dodie, you have to be over 40 to qualify as over 40, you 20 somethingish girl, you!


----------



## MerriePoppins

kab407 said:


> Dodie, sweetie, I think we need to chat over a couple of Cosmos.



  Well said....well said.


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> Dodie, sweetie, I think we need to chat over a couple of Cosmos.



Oh no. CougarKat does not approve of my "friend's" desire for Bella and Edward Barbie dolls. I hope she doesn't "go Jersey on me."


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I already had a piece of chocolate cake today.



No chocolate yet for me. I don't think I have any at home either. I could make hot chocolate. 



jeanigor said:


>





Tonya2426 said:


>



  




Tonya2426 said:


> I'm so easily entertained



So am I .


----------



## tickledtink33

Renysmom said:


> I have 7 pairs right now, but am eye'n a few others



I think Alicia brought 14 pair on the podcast cruise.


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Oh no. CougarKat does not approve of my "friend's" desire for Bella and Edward Barbie dolls. I hope she doesn't "go Jersey on me."



The life size cutout Nordstroms is selling is so much better.  Edward may be a resident in my guest room.


----------



## tickledtink33

Have to go do my couch to 5K run now.  Hope my iphone battery doesn't quit on me.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


>





Tonya2426 said:


>


----------



## AnneR

Decisions, decisions - 

Not sure what to fix for dinner - DD12 has fixed herself something all ready so "I'm not hungry" is her mantra, DD15 says "I don't know" but then says "Yuck" to all of my suggestions.

Options are - to fix something now anyway or "your on your own"


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Have to go do my couch to 5K run now.  Hope my iphone battery doesn't quit on me.



Have a good run!!!


----------



## AnneR

Can we help color a project tonight Todd?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Decisions, decisions -
> 
> Not sure what to fix for dinner - DD12 has fixed herself something all ready so "I'm not hungry" is her mantra, DD15 says "I don't know" but then says "Yuck" to all of my suggestions.
> 
> Options are - to fix something now anyway or "your on your own"



Hmmm....

I think you need to make a 5 course meal....(just to keep your post count down)


----------



## katscradle

chickie said:


> Hi all,
> I posted a new thread about this too, but Becky just texted me to tell me that they are taking Tyson to the ER. She said their dog bit him in the face. Hopefully, she'll be here later today to give us an update, or she'll keep me posted so I can let you all know how they are. So, please keep them in your thoughts today!




Oh god I hope tyson is ok, and that it is not too serious!


----------



## Dodie

kab407 said:


> The life size cutout Nordstroms is selling is so much better.  Edward may be a resident in my guest room.



Now is the perfect time to invest in this item you know, since you are redecorating the new place.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I think you need to make a 5 course meal....(just to keep your post count down)





not at my house buster - I am much to busy for that.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Can we help color a project tonight Todd?



Nope all done with that. Wrapped it up today. The project manager got confused when I handed it to him. He thought I was going to literally cut and paste from old plans. I have a tad more integrity I guess.


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> BTW - Its official.....
> 
> I am on VACATION



WooHoo!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> not at my house buster - I am much to busy for that.



And yet.....
<type>
<type>
<type>
<type>
<type>
<type>
<type>
<type>
<type>


----------



## DVCsince02

MerriePoppins said:


> Now, that's just mean !!      I LOVE   white chocolate.



Is white chocolate really chocolate? 

Discuss....


----------



## Tonya2426

MerriePoppins said:


> How about in December? A White Chocolate Christmas..Mmmmmm


 
Even better - but why do we have to choose - let's do both!!!


----------



## katscradle

MerriePoppins said:


> White Chocolate OK ?



I love white chocolate! 
However it will have to be dark chocolate today!


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> Dodie, sweetie, I think we need to chat over a couple of Cosmos.  This life size cut out Nordstroms is selling is so much better.



Life size?


----------



## Tonya2426

kab407 said:


> Dodie, sweetie, I think we need to chat over a couple of Cosmos. This life size cut out Nordstroms is selling is so much better.


 
Can't Dodie's friend have both?!?!?  There is never enought Twiligth stuff to buy.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Is it really wrong if a 40-something-year-old woman asks for these for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Bella and Edward Barbie and Ken dolls)_



No, it's not wrong. My grandmother has a room full of barbies. She even has two Gay Bob dolls. 







They were on a motorcycle last time I saw them. Her Gay Bob dolls had leather jackets and leather pants. She had Barbie and Ken set up like they are at the beach. They were making out. So having Edward and Bella is just fine.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps! How is everyone today? Tonya, great use of the smilies!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I am legally blind so hopefully I will get there early enough to get a seat somewhere toward the front.  I found a seat in the second row on the podcast cruise.




If they allow me I will save one for you!
I will also explain why you need a seat near the front.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! How is everyone today? Tonya, great use of the smilies!



Glad you are out of the rain.


----------



## Annette_VA

I'm sure I'm not top 10 anymore!  Had to take the kids to a play date.  Got caught up and now we have to go to soccer practice  

My children are seriously impairing my posting abilities 

See y'all in chat tonight!


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> Is white chocolate really chocolate?
> 
> Discuss....


 
It's got chocolate in it's name so it must be chocolate.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Is it really wrong if a 40-something-year-old woman asks for these for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Bella and Edward Barbie and Ken dolls)_




No I don't think so!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Nope all done with that. Wrapped it up today. The project manager got confused when I handed it to him. He thought I was going to literally cut and paste from old plans. I have a tad more integrity I guess.



I was really hoping to get to use purple tonight.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I was really hoping to get to use purple tonight.



We'll wee if I can't find something to doodle up.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> And yet.....
> <type>
> <type>
> <type>
> <type>
> <type>
> <type>
> <type>
> <type>
> <type>


----------



## jeanigor

Well I am ready to shut up shop for the night. I hope to make it to chat tonight, but I can't be certain. Someone please take notes or at least let us know if something good goes down.

Later!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! How is everyone today? Tonya, great use of the smilies!


 
Thanks!! It has been an unproductive yet entertaining day for me.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> "My friend" just caved and clicked the preorder button for both Barbie Bella and Ken Edward on Amazon.com.  I'm sure she'll be very pleased with her purchase and her husband (who NONE OF YOU KNOW -- I ASSURE YOU) will make a significant amount of fun of her once they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim (and Tonya, and Kathy, and John and Katherine, etc.) have EXCELLENT taste in trip planning!  Glad I can help, Kim.



Thank you!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> We'll wee if I can't find something to doodle up.



"wee" ?? could be a little messy don't ya think?


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Dodie
> 
> I find your counters extremely helpful as I don't have any.





jeanigor said:


> Well there would be one or two more if you did...I am quite sure.





tickledtink33 said:


> Maaaaybe



All of them wouldn't fit.


----------



## DVCsince02

Emma is better, baby now has a cough.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Emma is better, baby now has a cough.  Fingers crossed.



crossing fingers


----------



## DVCsince02

Oh, and yes, I'm taking her to Girl Scouts.  Fever free for almost 24 hours!  WaHoo!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


>




I really like this one! 
It's Paul & Alicia!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! How is everyone today? Tonya, great use of the smilies!



Hi Paul!


----------



## AnneR

Where are all these fun smilies?


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi Paul!



Hi Jen, glad Emma's feeling better.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Is white chocolate really chocolate?
> 
> Discuss....




No. But it is good anyway.


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> Where are all these fun smilies?


----------



## cocowum

Dodie said:


> "My friend" just caved and clicked the preorder button for both Barbie Bella and Ken Edward on Amazon.com.  I'm sure she'll be very pleased with her purchase and her husband (who NONE OF YOU KNOW -- I ASSURE YOU) will make a significant amount of fun of her once they arrive.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Emma is better, baby now has a cough.  Fingers crossed.



That's good news that Emma is feeling better, bad news that the baby is starting to cough.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Emma is better, baby now has a cough.  Fingers crossed.



Glad to hear that Emma is better!
Here's hoping the baby's cough just disappears as well!


----------



## sshaw10060

Really quiet here today.  Kind of creepy.  Days like this usually mean something bad will happen right as I am trying to get out of here on time for a change.


----------



## cocowum

tickledtink33 said:


> I think Alicia brought 14 pair on the podcast cruise.



You are correct...






That's really not that bad. Only 9 pairs of heels.


----------



## aspen37

I hope I only bring 3 pairs shoes to DAP.


----------



## cocowum

aspen37 said:


> I hope I only bring 3 pairs shoes to DAP.



That's all I'm bringing.


----------



## Launchpad11B

aspen37 said:


> I hope I only bring 3 pairs shoes to DAP.





cocowum said:


> That's all I'm bringing.


----------



## guynwdm

so did anyone else get an email yet????


----------



## kab407

guynwdm said:


> so did anyone else get an email yet????



Just did!


----------



## sshaw10060

cocowum said:


> You are correct...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really not that bad. Only 9 pairs of heels.



Is the poster board in back so that you can coordinate shoes with outfits? No need to pull them out of the closet!


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> "My friend" just caved and clicked the preorder button for both Barbie Bella and Ken Edward on Amazon.com.  I'm sure she'll be very pleased with her purchase and her husband (who NONE OF YOU KNOW -- I ASSURE YOU) will make a significant amount of fun of her once they arrive.


----------



## aspen37

cocowum said:


> That's all I'm bringing.


----------



## Renysmom

guynwdm said:


> so did anyone else get an email yet????



Got mine... Just waiting to hear from Lisa as to is she wants to go or not. Then I will register.


----------



## aspen37

guynwdm said:


> so did anyone else get an email yet????



My email will go to Kim and my battery is dead on my phone so I will have to wait and see if she got an email.


----------



## Launchpad11B

guynwdm said:


> so did anyone else get an email yet????



Yup!!! All set!


----------



## AnneR

guynwdm said:


> so did anyone else get an email yet????



not yet...


trying not to panic, don't have much time before my trip.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Have a good run!!!



Thanks Todd

I'm finished and the sweat is pouring off of me, YUCK! 

Have to remember to wear a tank top next time.


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> The life size cutout *Nordstroms *is selling is so much better.  Edward may be a resident in my guest room.


You had me at Nordstroms...


DVCsince02 said:


> Is white chocolate really chocolate?
> 
> Discuss....


  


Tonya2426 said:


> Thanks!! It has been an unproductive yet entertaining day for me.


 Love it!


DVCsince02 said:


> Emma is better, baby now has a cough.  Fingers crossed.



Glad Emma is feeling better. Sorry about the baby. 




We just registered for Marty Sklar!


----------



## tlcoke

Got my email and Sent in my registration.


----------



## tlcoke

I've been busy the last two days back at work, you close a thread and are on Page 22 of the new one.  I've got to get caught up reading.


----------



## cocowum

sshaw10060 said:


> Is the poster board in back so that you can coordinate shoes with outfits? No need to pull them out of the closet!



That was our cruise countdown.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Got my email and Sent in my registration.



I want my email


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I've been busy the last two days back at work, you close a thread and are on Page 22 of the new one.  I've got to get caught up reading.



We move fast.  Somethings are very important.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Thanks Todd
> 
> I'm finished and the sweat is pouring off of me, YUCK!
> 
> Have to remember to wear a tank top next time.





Did you get an email yet?


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Is white chocolate really chocolate?
> 
> Discuss....



One of the chef's hosting Sweet Sunday's at the Food & Wine Fest said white chocolate wasn't recognized as actually being chocolate until a couple of years ago.


----------



## mikelan6

I got my email and I registered!  Woo Hoo.  Now, who's gonna wake me up at 3AM to be there by 8:00 AM?


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> No, it's not wrong. My grandmother has a room full of barbies. She even has two Gay Bob dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were on a motorcycle last time I saw them. Her Gay Bob dolls had leather jackets and leather pants. She had Barbie and Ken set up like they are at the beach. They were making out. So having Edward and Bella is just fine.



I'll admit it, I've never heard of the Gay Bob Doll.


----------



## AnneR

mikelan6 said:


> I got my email and I registered!  Woo Hoo.  Now, who's gonna wake me up at 3AM to be there by 8:00 AM?



I hope not to be awake at that time, Mike - I use my cellphone


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Sorry...we'll be at SSR...can't take you...you could take a bus to a park and then hop the bus to the Dolphin...lol



Best bet, take bus to Hollywood Studios and catch the boat.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> If they allow me I will save one for you!
> I will also explain why you need a seat near the front.



Thanks Kat


----------



## Tonya2426

tickledtink33 said:


> I'll admit it, I've never heard of the Gay Bob Doll.


 

I'm inpressed that it has a clothing catalogue to go along with it.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> All of them wouldn't fit.



I just need smaller counters


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I'll admit it, I've never heard of the Gay Bob Doll.



It was a big deal when they came out. My grandmother was so thrilled it was a crack up. If it wasn't for her I most likely would never have heard of it either. I am not a big fan of dolls at all. I have had to sleep in the room with all of them and they creep me out. She also has the old Germany ceramic/porcelain dolls with the glass eyes. They are very creepy.


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh, and yes, I'm taking her to Girl Scouts.  Fever free for almost 24 hours!  WaHoo!



Glad she's feeling better.  Hopefully the young'en isn't coming down with it.


----------



## MenashaCorp

tickledtink33 said:


> One of the chef's hosting Sweet Sunday's at the Food & Wine Fest said white chocolate wasn't recognized as actually being chocolate until a couple of years ago.


 

Susan says she's willing to solve this.  Any and all white chocolate samples will be thoroughly taste-tested to determine their level of "chocolate authenticity."  Free of charge!!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I'm inpressed that it has a clothing catalogue to go along with it.



Did you notice that he has a hardhat, football, and handcuffs in his closet?


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I hope I only bring 3 pairs shoes to DAP.



I am wearing my sneakers on the plane.  I have crocs and flip flops in my Owners Lockers.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Did you notice that he has a hardhat, football, and handcuffs in his closet?


 
Now that is funny!!!!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I am wearing my sneakers on the plane.  I have crocs and flip flops in my Owners Lockers.



I will be wearing my sneakers on the plane as well, but I will have my flip flops in my carry-on and my crocs in my checked bag.


----------



## cocowum

aspen37 said:


> Did you notice that he has a hardhat, football, and handcuffs in his closet?


----------



## MenashaCorp

aspen37 said:


> Did you notice that he has a hardhat, football, and handcuffs in his closet?


 

Well, so do I!!  Don't you???


----------



## aspen37

Woo Hoo I get to go home in 5 minutes!


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> Best bet, take bus to Hollywood Studios and catch the boat.



I think I will be using a cab a lot for DAP. I usually rent a car mainly for resort to resort transport, but that's not in the budget. We're staying at POP, so a cab to the Swolphin shoudn't be bad, especially if shared with a few DAP friends.

If we can't find a cab Don has offered to carry me on his back while he jogs there.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

aspen37 said:


> Did you notice that he has a hardhat, football, and handcuffs in his closet?





MenashaCorp said:


> Well, so do I!!  Don't you???



...ummmm, I have those in mine also.... now is that funny or strange?!?



and my hardhat has lime green glitter all over it!

And yes, for a change, it's Lori!


----------



## sshaw10060

aspen37 said:


> Did you notice that he has a hardhat, football, and handcuffs in his closet?



Took a minute, but now I get it.  What can I say. I am a little slow on the uptake.


----------



## Renysmom

Scott - I created my little "Magic Surprise" for you and have your cell phone noted... This should be fun


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> My email will go to Kim and my battery is dead on my phone so I will have to wait and see if she got an email.



I guess the 2 text messages I sent to you won't help then.  

I received our email

Anna and I are officially registered for the seminar. 

Anna, do you still have my address?


----------



## sshaw10060

I just did online check-in for our trip next week. I have to say it was pretty easy. Hopefully check-in will be a breeze too.


----------



## Renysmom

off to get my vacation mani-pedi.. 

Be back for chat


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> I just did online check-in for our trip next week. I have to say it was pretty easy. Hopefully check-in will be a breeze too.


 
I did the online check-in for my trip last week and it didn't seem to make any difference.  I was still asked for all of my information - address, credit card, charging privleges, etc....  It wasn't that big of a deal but as we left the desk I asked my Mom what good online check-in is if I still have to answer everything again.    Hopefully it will be smoother for you.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> I just did online check-in for our trip next week. I have to say it was pretty easy. Hopefully check-in will be a breeze too.



I didn't have any problems when I did it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tlcoke

I am leaving work now, I'll see ya'll in chat later tonight.


----------



## cocowum

Renysmom said:


> off to get my vacation mani-pedi..
> 
> Be back for chat



   I really need a mani/ pedi...


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I guess the 2 text messages I sent to you won't help then.
> 
> I received our email
> 
> Anna and I are officially registered for the seminar.
> 
> Anna, do you still have my address?



I just checked and I do still have your address. I have to take Buddy pee so I will drop it in the mail now.


----------



## tickledtink33

MenashaCorp said:


> Well, so do I!!  Don't you???



I always carry a magnifyer because I have trouble reading small print.  The one I travel with is round and made of steel with the glass center.  It flips out from a leather holder and doesn't have a handle.  The first time I flew after 9/11 airport security stopped me after my purse went through the x-ray machine.  The man was looking through it and apparently couldn't find what he thought I had.  He finally said "Look lady, I didn't want to embarrass you but since I can't find them just show me where your handcuffs are."  I was like "say what?"   And stupid me, instead of saying I don't have any I asked "You can't bring handcuffs on a plane?"   He said yes but mine looked small enough to be used as brass knuckles.  After that I finally told him I don't have any and it took him a couple of minutes to believe me.  He looked through my bag more carefully and flipped open the magnifyer pouch and looked relieved.  So was I.  I now carry a plastic one when I travel.


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> I did the online check-in for my trip last week and it didn't seem to make any difference.  I was still asked for all of my information - address, credit card, charging privleges, etc....  It wasn't that big of a deal but as we left the desk I asked my Mom what good online check-in is if I still have to answer everything again.    Hopefully it will be smoother for you.



That's strange, I've done online check in 3 times now and haven't been asked any of those questions.  Just handed my packed and that's it.  Did you use the special line at the resort set up for those who used online check in?.  It isn't noted on your reservation so if you go through the regular line and don't mention it to the cm they will go through everything as usual.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I just checked and I do still have your address. I have to take Buddy pee so I will drop it in the mail now.



Thanks


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> I always carry a magnifyer because I have trouble reading small print.  The one I travel with is round and made of steel with the glass center.  It flips out from a leather holder and doesn't have a handle.  The first time I flew after 9/11 airport security stopped me after my purse went through the x-ray machine.  The man was looking through it and apparently couldn't find what he thought I had.  He finally said "Look lady, I didn't want to embarrass you but since I can't find them just show me where your handcuffs are."  I was like "say what?"   And stupid me, instead of saying I don't have any I asked "You can't bring handcuffs on a plane?"   He said yes but mine looked small enough to be used as brass knuckles.  After that I finally told him I don't have any and it took him a couple of minutes to believe me.  He looked through my bag more carefully and flipped open the magnifyer pouch and looked relieved.  So was I.  I now carry a plastic one when I travel.



Too funny Kim.

I lost a real good pair of small sewing scissors right after 9/11.  I had two cross stitch projects with me in ziplock bags.  I got confused and put the wrong project in the carry-on.  Had to buy new scissors.


----------



## Tonya2426

tickledtink33 said:


> That's strange, I've done online check in 3 times now and haven't been asked any of those questions. Just handed my packed and that's it. Did you use the special line at the resort set up for those who used online check in?. It isn't noted on your reservation so if you go through the regular line and don't mention it to the cm they will go through everything as usual.


 
We went to the special line - although we were the only people checking in.  I think it was just a fluke.  I'll try again in December.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Actually...Jen and I are having this very conversation!  We need to check in at SSR so we thought that maybe we could push the ADR's back a bit...anyone else game?





scarlett873 said:


> Ok...I've cancelled the old noon-ish ADRs for Fultons...I now have 2 ADRs for a total of 12 people, plus Scott's ADR for 6 for 2pm. That gives us 18 available seats for now. I can book more if need be...



I am told that we are officially on the list.  Thanks Brandie! 



Tonya2426 said:


> I did the online check-in for my trip last week and it didn't seem to make any difference.  I was still asked for all of my information - address, *credit card*, charging privleges, etc....  It wasn't that big of a deal but as we left the desk I asked my Mom what good online check-in is if I still have to answer everything again.    Hopefully it will be smoother for you.



We did the online check-in for our trip earlier this month and same thing. No CC info was online. It did save some time but you gotta wonder. Fix your systems Disney. 



cocowum said:


> I really need a mani/ pedi...



I'll let you borrow my PedEgg. 

*"Congratulations we have received your submission!!!"*

 *All signed up for the Marty Party!*


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> Well, so do I!!  Don't you???



I don't have any of those items.


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> I did the online check-in for my trip last week and it didn't seem to make any difference.  I was still asked for all of my information - address, credit card, charging privleges, etc....  It wasn't that big of a deal but as we left the desk I asked my Mom what good online check-in is if I still have to answer everything again.    Hopefully it will be smoother for you.





tickledtink33 said:


> That's strange, I've done online check in 3 times now and haven't been asked any of those questions.  Just handed my packed and that's it.



That has been our experience as well. We have used online check in many times.  You know how much I enjoy resort hopping.


----------



## AnneR

I got my email - all registered.  I can stop fretting about this now.


----------



## tickledtink33

cocowum said:


> That has been our experience as well. We have used online check in many times.  You know how much I enjoy resort hopping.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

wow page 25 already???


----------



## LMO429

Got my email Im registered for everything but the podcast taping


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> wow page 25 already???



We're a moving group!


----------



## katscradle

guynwdm said:


> so did anyone else get an email yet????




I did unfornately it is giving me an error message and I cannot register for the event. I am going to miss out on this I just know it.
Darn it nothing can go right.


----------



## AnneR

Just tried again to change my Ohana's reservation for Friday night.  I think I have shared that my brother changed his flight and now he is arriving 5 hours earlier.  We went from a party of 5 for dinner to 9.

I got the ADR

We're eating at Ohana's


----------



## shellyminnie

Registered for Friday!!! Wooohooo!!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

This thread moves so fast so I have never known quite where to jump in (visions of Frogger in my head ).  Well I could tell that my DW (TheTXTaylors5) was upset that we were going to be leaving WDW the week before the DAP, so I bit the bullet and we will be making a quick return "home" to attend this with our DIS friends.    People are going to think we are crazy for travelling from to TX to WDW 2 weeks in a row, but oh well...they don't understand our addiction.  

I was excited to hear that the Seminar e-mails were going out today and I was continuously hitting refresh to see if and when we would get ours.  Well we finally did and it took maybe a nanosecond for me to sign up.    We cannot wait for the Seminar, the party, and hopefully meeting some new friends who share our addiction.  

- Bill


----------



## BriarRosie

The signup transactions went pretty smoothly.

I checked email a minute ago and saw that I was sent the link to the seminar.  Followed the instructions, and voila! I'm registered for the seminar.


----------



## AnneR

DisneyTaylors said:


> This thread moves so fast so I have never known quite where to jump in (visions of Frogger in my head ).  Well I could tell that my DW (TheTXTaylors5) was upset that we were going to be leaving WDW the week before the DAP, so I bit the bullet and we will be making a quick return "home" to attend this with our DIS friends.    People are going to think we are crazy for travelling from to TX to WDW 2 weeks in a row, but oh well...they don't understand our addiction.
> 
> I was excited to hear that the Seminar e-mails were going out today and I was continuously hitting refresh to see if and when we would get ours.  Well we finally did and it took maybe a nanosecond for me to sign up.    We cannot wait for the Seminar, the party, and hopefully meeting some new friends who share our addiction.
> 
> - Bill



Feel free to jump in anytime.  Look forward to meeting you at DAP.


----------



## katscradle

WooHoo we are registered!

I am just so excited, I can't hide it!
I am beaming right now.


----------



## Dodie

Seemed to go smoothly this time! Woo hoo! Signed up for the Friday seminar!


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> I did unfornately it is giving me an error message and I cannot register for the event. I am going to miss out on this I just know it.
> Darn it nothing can go right.



Deep breath.  At what point are you getting the error message?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good evening everyone.    Some great reading here on the DIS today!!   LOL.   DAP is getting very close.    We cant wait to meet everyone.    I have been super busy in charge of my sons preschool bakesale so I have little time for my DIS addiction lately.   Booo.   I will try to catch up on reading this new thread.  Just wanted to say HI!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> WooHoo we are registered!
> 
> I am just so excited, I can't hide it!
> I am beaming right now.



I am so happy for you Kat.  I know this was really worrying you.


----------



## tickledtink33

AnneR said:


> Just tried again to change my Ohana's reservation for Friday night.  I think I have shared that my brother changed his flight and now he is arriving 5 hours earlier.  We went from a party of 5 for dinner to 9.
> 
> I got the ADR
> 
> We're eating at Ohana's



Excellent


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> WooHoo we are registered!
> 
> I am just so excited, I can't hide it!
> I am beaming right now.



I know you feel better now.


----------



## wildfan1473

Holy cow people!  26 pages? Really?  (This sounds almost identical to the post I made 12 hours ago  )

I'm all registered for Friday 

Now I just have to figure out the most efficient way to get from point A to point B all weekend via Disney transportation...as well as finalize a budget...and plan on kids staying in after school care AFTER I get home so I can catch up on my sleep I'm apparently going to miss...


----------



## Minnie Lor

Wahoo! Got my email but have to wait for my roomie to make a decision about going to the MartyParty. 

Thanks for the responses about why you want to get there early. I may take a cab but not planning on getting there real early. Friday is a long day with the seminar, tea at the GF, and MVMCP. Hopefully, I can get to sleep at a decent hour the night before.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

LMO429 said:


> Got my email Im registered for everything but the podcast taping



There will not be a separate sign-up for the podcast taping.  As long as you have TSM party credentials you can attend the podcast taping on Sunday.


----------



## geffric

LMO429 said:


> Got my email Im registered for everything but the podcast taping


 


shellyminnie said:


> Registered for Friday!!! Wooohooo!!


 


BriarRosie said:


> The signup transactions went pretty smoothly.
> 
> I checked email a minute ago and saw that I was sent the link to the seminar. Followed the instructions, and voila! I'm registered for the seminar.


 


katscradle said:


> WooHoo we are registered!
> 
> I am just so excited, I can't hide it!
> I am beaming right now.


 


Dodie said:


> Seemed to go smoothly this time! Woo hoo! Signed up for the Friday seminar!


 
ditto.. all signed up and registered!! i think I'll take POP to Epcot /or MGM and walk.. that should take 1/2 hour.. unless a  bunch of people wanna share a cab ?>?


----------



## apurplebrat

So excited signed up for Friday's seminar!!!


----------



## scarlett873

I've got the email for the seminar too...waiting for a call back from my BFF so that we can coordinate...Wooooo!


----------



## Minnie Lor

geffric said:


> ditto.. all signed up and registered!! i think I'll take POP to Epcot /or MGM and walk.. that should take 1/2 hour.. unless a  bunch of people wanna share a cab ?>?



Hey Susan - I'd be interested in sharing a cab.


----------



## kimisabella

Got the email, have to see if my dh is coming with me or will be taking the girls to a park that morning....


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya & I are all signed up for Lee & Marty!


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Tonya & I are all signed up for Lee & Marty!


----------



## Dodie

If you haven't read it yet - regular DIS chatroom is down.  We're in Chatzy right now.


----------



## scarlett873

Throwing my hat into the ring for the is white chocolate really chocolate discussion...

Found this on a website rather than digging out my textbooks from culinary school...lol



> By definition, white chocolate is not actually chocolate. White chocolate contains cocoa butter, a product of the cocoa bean that is also used to produce chocolate. The cocoa butter, which does have a faint chocolate flavor is combined with milk, sugar and often other flavoring ingredients such as vanilla in order to create the creamy confection known as white chocolate.
> 
> In order to be labeled chocolate (as defined in the United States by the Food and Drug Administration) a product must also contain cocoa solids from chocolate liquor. Chocolate liquor is not alcohol. Rather, it is the thick liquid produced when fermented, dried and roasted cocoa beans are shelled, then ground. This ground up inner bean is known as chocolate liquor and is the key ingredient in all of the chocolates on the market except for white chocolate.
> 
> When the chocolate liquor is pressed, the fat can be removed from it. This fat is called cocoa butter, and it is the primary ingredient in white chocolate. In plain chocolate, the cocoa butter is reblended with the cocoa solids from the separation process in order to make unsweetened chocolate. It may also be sweetened and blended with additional ingredients such as milk to make the chocolate confection we commonly eat. However, with white chocolate the cocoa butter is not reunited with the cocoa powder. Instead, sugar and milk are added to create the final treat. Since the caffeine in chocolate is found in the cocoa solids and not the cocoa butter, white chocolate does not contain any caffeine.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Dodie said:


> If you haven't read it yet - regular DIS chatroom is down.  We're in Chatzy right now.



What is Chatzy?  

- Bill


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> I've got the email for the seminar too...waiting for a call back from my BFF so that we can coordinate...Wooooo!



You rang?


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I am so happy for you Kat.  I know this was really worrying you.



I am the bigest worry wart when it comes to things like this.


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> Throwing my hat into the ring for the is white chocolate really chocolate discussion...
> 
> Found this on a website rather than digging out my textbooks from culinary school...lol



You went to culinary school?  That's cool, I didn't know that... I would love to have gone to culinary school, but, I don't think I'm cut out to work in a restaurant.


----------



## Bornteach

Brandie-  Kim (jacksmom99) and I would like to be on your list!


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> You went to culinary school?  That's cool, I didn't know that... I would love to have gone to culinary school, but, I don't think I'm cut out to work in a restaurant.



I am definately not cut out to work in a restaurant.
I have watched Hells Kitchen!!LOL!!
No thanks!
Now a bakery that would be nice.
I think I would get very fat very fast though as I have a really bad sweet tooth. I can never have enough sweets!


----------



## Renysmom

cocowum said:


> I really need a mani/ pedi...



I got Mickey and Pixie dusted toes   I'll FB a picture LOL



georgemoe said:


> I'll let you borrow my PedEgg.



Thanks but I have one already



Dodie said:


> If you haven't read it yet - regular DIS chatroom is down.  We're in Chatzy right now.


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> I am definately not cut out to work in a restaurant.
> I have watched Hells Kitchen!!LOL!!
> No thanks!
> Now a bakery that would be nice.
> I think I would get very fat very fast though as I have a really bad sweet tooth. I can never have enough sweets!



Yes, a bakery would be nice, I'm sure at first it would be very tempting to eat everything, but after time it probably wouldn't have the same appeal.


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> WooHoo we are registered!
> 
> I am just so excited, I can't hide it!
> I am beaming right now.



I'm VERY glad to hear it has all worked out for you! See ya there!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

I got my M.E. stuff today.  but it also makes me  it's coming up fast. I need to get cracking on my to-do list. 

Can't wait to meet so many of you. I feel like I know some of you already just thru posting here.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Gang

I have just received the seminar topics from our speakers for the event on Friday.  I have updated the OP with this info but wanted to post it here as well.

If you have signed up already and this does not interest you please let me know and I will cancel your registration and refund your money.

Thanks
John

*Lee Cockerell *- Executive Vice President, Operations (Retired) Walt Disney World Resort 
*Topic*: _You Can Create Magic Too! Examples of how Disney Cast Members create magic for guests and for each other._

*Marty Sklar *- Executive Vice President and Walt Disney Imagineering Ambassador (Retired)
*Topic*: _JUST DO SOMETHING PEOPLE WILL LIKE! During 30 years as the creative leader of Walt Disney Imagineering, MARTY SKLAR was often asked, What do you want me to do? by the Imagineers. In response, he frequently remembered the answer Walt Disney gave when the great Disney artist, Herb Ryman (who drew the first overall illustration of Disneyland and the castles for Disneyland and the Magic Kingdom ) asked the question that brought forth Walts classic response: Just do something people will like! Easy to say, but as the Imagineers created nine of the eleven Disney parks around the world under Marty Sklars creative leadership, there were often no simple answers. Join us as the only Disney cast member who was there at the opening of all the Disney parks tells the stories  on stage and backstage  from those magic places in Anaheim, Orlando, Tokyo, Paris and Hong Kong._


----------



## WebmasterMike

thanks john!


----------



## kathrna

Wow you all have been speeding through this new thread!  What have I missed since you started?

The boys and I just got back from Disney on Ice.  It was military appreciation night.


----------



## WeLoveDVC

I would love to go the Marty Party but I can't seem find where to sigup for the event.  Would someone be able to post it or PM it to me ?

Thanks.


----------



## Annette_VA

WeLoveDVC said:


> I would love to go the Marty Party but I can't seem find where to sigup for the event.  Would someone be able to post it or PM it to me ?
> 
> Thanks.



You had to sign up for the TSM party in order to sign up for the Marty Party


----------



## sshaw10060

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Gang
> 
> I have just received the seminar topics from our speakers for the event on Friday.  I have updated the OP with this info but wanted to post it here as well.
> 
> If you have signed up already and this does not interest you please let me know and I will cancel your registration and refund your money.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> *Lee Cockerell *- Executive Vice President, Operations (Retired) Walt Disney World Resort
> *Topic*: _You Can Create Magic Too! Examples of how Disney Cast Members create magic for guests and for each other._
> 
> *Marty Sklar *- Executive Vice President and Walt Disney Imagineering Ambassador (Retired)
> *Topic*: _JUST DO SOMETHING PEOPLE WILL LIKE! During 30 years as the creative leader of Walt Disney Imagineering, MARTY SKLAR was often asked, What do you want me to do? by the Imagineers. In response, he frequently remembered the answer Walt Disney gave when the great Disney artist, Herb Ryman (who drew the first overall illustration of Disneyland and the castles for Disneyland and the Magic Kingdom ) asked the question that brought forth Walts classic response: Just do something people will like! Easy to say, but as the Imagineers created nine of the eleven Disney parks around the world under Marty Sklars creative leadership, there were often no simple answers. Join us as the only Disney cast member who was there at the opening of all the Disney parks tells the stories  on stage and backstage  from those magic places in Anaheim, Orlando, Tokyo, Paris and Hong Kong._



The seminar can't get here soon enough.


----------



## dpuck1998

Is chat broken?  I can't get in??


----------



## tickledtink33

dpuck1998 said:


> Is chat broken?  I can't get in??



Don there is another thread where Alex explains that he forgot to pay the bill.   So no chat is down.  I think some folks are in the chatzy room.


----------



## tlcoke

Everyone is in Chatzy.  Here is the Bathroom Picture I mentioned in Chat from a Bathroom in Hawaii.


----------



## AnneR

I can't imagine thinking about drinking


----------



## tlcoke

tlcoke said:


>





AnneR said:


> I can't imagine thinking about drinking



My Thought exactly when I saw the sign.  I had to take a picture of it, as no one would believe me that there was a sign in the restroom telling you not to drink from the toilet.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Have a great night and day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Everyone is in Chatzy.  Here is the Bathroom Picture I mentioned in Chat from a Bathroom in Hawaii.




Talk about weird!!!


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> Wow you all have been speeding through this new thread!  What have I missed since you started?
> 
> The boys and I just got back from Disney on Ice.  It was military appreciation night.



Hope you and the boys had a good time Kathy.


----------



## tickledtink33

tlcoke said:


> Everyone is in Chatzy.  Here is the Bathroom Picture I mentioned in Chat from a Bathroom in Hawaii.



Do they think people actually drink out of the toilet.


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Hope you and the boys had a good time Kathy.



Oh my gosh, did we!!  It made me want to hurry up and get to the parks!!  I was smiling from ear to ear.  My older DS asked what was wrong with me.  I said I was just REALLY happy to have Disney come to ME.  It was a fun show!!  I love those darn mice!!  I mean really, how can you NOT smile when you see them??!!


----------



## spaddy

I often find myself thinking about drinking from the toilet.   That sign is crazy. 

I have to get to bed. I am having my photo taken with the Stanley Cup tomorrow. Hopefully the line will not be too long because we will have to leave. We can't miss my sons Halloween party at school.

I am so excited for everyone who sign up to hear Marty today. I know it is going to be great.


----------



## wildfan1473

spaddy said:


> I often find myself thinking about drinking from the toilet.   That sign is crazy.
> 
> I have to get to bed.* I am having my photo taken with the Stanley Cup tomorrow. *Hopefully the line will not be too long because we will have to leave. We can't miss my sons Halloween party at school.
> 
> I am so excited for everyone who sign up to hear Marty today. I know it is going to be great.



WOW.  Can I just say how jealous I am?  I'd love to see that picture!


----------



## mrzrich

Ok took some tweaking, but we're signed up for the seminar.  The 8:30 AM thing just wasn't gonna happen if we arrived on Friday.  We'll now be arriving Thursday night instead, and we'll be in our Travel Trailer at the Fort instead of POP.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> Everyone is in Chatzy.  Here is the Bathroom Picture I mentioned in Chat from a Bathroom in Hawaii.



That sign just baffles the mind.


----------



## spaddy

wildfan1473 said:


> WOW.  Can I just say how jealous I am?  I'd love to see that picture!


I'll post it tomorrow. Hopefully I will look good.


----------



## Renysmom

Sorry to not be around tonite... 

I realized I had much more to do tonite than I thought.. 

I'll be back tomorrow


----------



## AnneR

Can't sleep so I am listening to the show.  I am disappointed not to have e-Ticket for my trip this weekend.


----------



## AnneR

I guess I am going to have to get my day officially started been up for quite a while.

Today is my last day of work this week and the day before I leave for my Halloween trip.  I am based at home today, will be running out for a 10:00 meeting a some last minute errands.

I listened to the podcast but think I want to listen again, my tired brain was having trouble hearing everything and I know some of the funny stuff just did not penetrate.

I hope everyone has a good day.  I will be in and out throughout the day.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!  

Anne & Kelly Hope you each have wonderful trips.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Anne & Kelly Hope you each have wonderful trips.



Thanks Tracey - are you getting ready for your walk?


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone!  It is way too early in the morning for me. James was noisy getting ready for work and woke me up. Really must pack today and make cut-out cookies for school tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone!  It is way too early in the morning for me. James was noisy getting ready for work and woke me up. Really must pack today and make cut-out cookies for school tomorrow.



Morning Nicole - I have been up by lonely self for hours.  Sorry James woke you up - cookies are fun.


----------



## NancyIL

My Blackberry is still on FL time and the alarm clock just went off! 

I left town before the TSM registration opened and returned last night after it closed. Good thing my roommate was paying attention to the DIS and registered us as soon as it opened!


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!

I get to take a supervisory test this morning for possible advancement at the Census Bureau!  Still not permanent, but its more money!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Morning!
> 
> I get to take a supervisory test this morning for possible advancement at the Census Bureau!  Still not permanent, but its more money!!



Great news!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone:  So it turns out we're going to be able to come to DAP afterall.  I need to go update the GKTW thread.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all.  Today is my last day on clinics in the ICU before vacation next week. My dad is coming in town tomorrow, so I am taking the day off. Of course I did work 8 days in a row to make that happen.  I have a teaching/research week next week then I head to WDW Thursday night. Can't wait.


----------



## shellyminnie

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  So it turns out we're going to be able to come to DAP afterall.  I need to go update the GKTW thread.


----------



## Annette_VA

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  So it turns out we're going to be able to come to DAP afterall.  I need to go update the GKTW thread.



Yay!  That's awesome!


----------



## Kristina

Hi everyone ,

I just submitted my registration information for the seminar and I too am very excited! 

I am worried about one thing though, regarding our credentials. They are supposed to arrive about two weeks prior by mail however we will already be at WDW by then. I am pretty sure the team have thought of that and I don't want to email and bug anyone but I was wondering if it might be an idea for some of us to receive our DAP credentials directly at our resort?  

Although that makes me nervous as well !


----------



## AnneR

Kristina said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I just submitted my registration information for the seminar and I too am very excited!
> 
> I am worried about one thing though, regarding our credentials. They are supposed to arrive about two weeks prior by mail however we will already be at WDW by then. I am pretty sure the team have thought of that and I don't want to email and bug anyone but I was wondering if it might be an idea for some of us to receive our DAP credentials directly at our resort?
> 
> Although that makes me nervous as well !



I don't have a good answer for you.  I know that John pokes his head in here periodically and responds.  On the podcast, they said they are closing registrations on Saturday so that they can get credentials out.  What I don't know is if the timing will work for you.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning everyone.   Another day closer to DAP.   Listening to the show now.   Oh and I get to move in 12 days!!!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I often find myself thinking about drinking from the toilet.   That sign is crazy.
> 
> I have to get to bed. I am having my photo taken with the Stanley Cup tomorrow. Hopefully the line will not be too long because we will have to leave. We can't miss my sons Halloween party at school.
> 
> I am so excited for everyone who sign up to hear Marty today. I know it is going to be great.



Round here that's old hat. We win it often enough....



mrzrich said:


> Ok took some tweaking, but we're signed up for the seminar.  The 8:30 AM thing just wasn't gonna happen if we arrived on Friday.  We'll now be arriving Thursday night instead, and we'll be in our Travel Trailer at the Fort instead of POP.



Woooohooooo!!!!



shellyminnie said:


> Morning!
> 
> I get to take a supervisory test this morning for possible advancement at the Census Bureau!  Still not permanent, but its more money!!



Break a leg!



Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  So it turns out we're going to be able to come to DAP afterall.  I need to go update the GKTW thread.






















Kristina said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I just submitted my registration information for the seminar and I too am very excited!
> 
> I am worried about one thing though, regarding our credentials. They are supposed to arrive about two weeks prior by mail however we will already be at WDW by then. I am pretty sure the team have thought of that and I don't want to email and bug anyone but I was wondering if it might be an idea for some of us to receive our DAP credentials directly at our resort?
> 
> Although that makes me nervous as well !



You might want to mention something...you do have an extenuating circumstance.


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.   Another day closer to DAP.   Listening to the show now.   Oh and I get to move in 12 days!!!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Thanks Tracey - are you getting ready for your walk?



Yes, I was getting ready to go on my walk.  I was downloading the show to my Ipod.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Yes, I was getting ready to go on my walk.  I was downloading the show to my Ipod.



How far did you walk this morning?


----------



## jeanigor

Morning DAP friends....listening to the show. Gonna have to re-listen this afternoon, so much laughter, and fun times that I think I missed a lot!


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> Morning!
> 
> I get to take a supervisory test this morning for possible advancement at the Census Bureau!  Still not permanent, but its more money!!



Good Luck on the test.


----------



## BilltM

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  So it turns out we're going to be able to come to DAP afterall.  I need to go update the GKTW thread.




Excellent!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Morning DAP friends....listening to the show. Gonna have to re-listen this afternoon, so much laughter, and fun times that I think I missed a lot!



I'm gonna have to do the same thing, I thought it was just my tired, old brain


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> How far did you walk this morning?



2.6 miles


----------



## tickledtink33

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  So it turns out we're going to be able to come to DAP afterall.  I need to go update the GKTW thread.



That's great


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Morning DAP friends....listening to the show. Gonna have to re-listen this afternoon, so much laughter, and fun times that I think I missed a lot!





AnneR said:


> I'm gonna have to do the same thing, I thought it was just my tired, old brain



I usually listen to a show more than once, because I inevitably miss something, so it takes me a couple of listens to insure I have heard everything.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Yes, I was getting ready to go on my walk.  I was downloading the show to my Ipod.



Its a hoot, you're gonna love it....


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone. 



shellyminnie said:


> Morning!
> 
> I get to take a supervisory test this morning for possible advancement at the Census Bureau!  Still not permanent, but its more money!!



Good luck Shelly! 



Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  So it turns out we're going to be able to come to DAP afterall.  I need to go update the GKTW thread.



That's great news Dave. Excellent!

Off to listen to the show.


----------



## BilltM

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all.  Today is my last day on clinics in the ICU before vacation next week. My dad is coming in town tomorrow, so I am taking the day off. Of course I did work 8 days in a row to make that happen.  I have a teaching/research week next week then I head to WDW Thursday night. Can't wait.



Last chance for quality time with the interns


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> I usually listen to a show more than once, because I inevitably miss something, so it takes me a couple of listens to insure I have heard everything.



I thought I was the only one that listened more than once. I usually have it playing while working, so I always miss a bit or two when my entire brain is required for work.  The second time I always hear things I missed the first.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Its a hoot, you're gonna love it....



I haven't listened to all of the show yet, but I posted a new thread on my experience riding Sum of All Thrills last week.


----------



## jeanigor

Six weeks from right now, I should be somewhere above southern Illinois/Kentucky.....


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> I thought I was the only one that listened more than once. I usually have it playing while working, so I always miss a bit or two when my entire brain is required for work.  The second time I always hear things I missed the first.



I listen while I walk and sometimes while I am working and experience the same thing.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Six weeks from right now, I should be somewhere above southern Illinois/Kentucky.....



I'll be driving to Indianapolis to catch my plane six weeks from now.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Six weeks from right now, I should be somewhere above southern Illinois/Kentucky.....



I will be sitting at the airport waiting to board.


----------



## Kristina

Wow this thread moves fast !  Hi everybody ! Bet when I post this we will be two pages over!


----------



## AnneR

Kristina said:


> Wow this thread moves fast !  Hi everybody ! Bet when I post this we will be two pages over!



Not quite two

We can be a very chatty group - we are very excited and it kindof spills out.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Morning Folks....


----------



## AnneR

Loving the pictures Mike


----------



## Annette_VA

Great pics, Mike!!  Really getting my psyched for December


----------



## tlcoke

k5jmh said:


> Morning Folks....



Love the pictures Mike.


----------



## jeanigor

I have to say that Tiana's Riverboat did remind me of the Showboat set


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I have to say that Tiana's Riverboat did remind me of the Showboat set



I agree - I am hoping I can convince my family to see it this weekend.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone. I am downloading the show now. 



jeanigor said:


> Six weeks from right now, I should be somewhere above southern Illinois/Kentucky.....



Six weeks from now I will be at the GF having breakfast.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I agree - I am hoping I can convince my family to see it this weekend.



Convince? Aren't you the mom? You just 'accidentally' make sure you're there


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Convince? Aren't you the mom? You just 'accidentally' make sure you're there



Well I do wear the title "Meanest Mom in the World", proudly I will add but if you recall I have my brothers coming with me and Scrooge older brother is still saying that there is nothing in the Magic Kingcom that interests him. Right now, we are leaving Scrooge alone on Sunday to go to MNSSHP I have not gotten agreement on another time at MK.  I am going to looking for a CP breakfast for Tuesday morning today.


----------



## aspen37

shellyminnie said:


> Morning!
> 
> I get to take a supervisory test this morning for possible advancement at the Census Bureau!  Still not permanent, but its more money!!



Good Luck Shelly!   



Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  So it turns out we're going to be able to come to DAP afterall.  I need to go update the GKTW thread.



Great news!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Can't sleep so I am listening to the show.  I am disappointed not to have e-Ticket for my trip this weekend.





Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone!  It is way too early in the morning for me. James was noisy getting ready for work and woke me up. Really must pack today and make cut-out cookies for school tomorrow.





NancyIL said:


> My Blackberry is still on FL time and the alarm clock just went off!
> 
> I left town before the TSM registration opened and returned last night after it closed. Good thing my roommate was paying attention to the DIS and registered us as soon as it opened!



I'll add to the apparent list of very early risers this morning - DS5 came in at 3:30, had a fever of 103.5.  He crawled in bed with us, and his hot little body curled up with me, there was no way I was going back to sleep.  Now we have the tv on in my bedroom, and I think I may take a nap.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Morning DAP friends....listening to the show. Gonna have to re-listen this afternoon, so much laughter, and fun times that I think I missed a lot!



I just started listening.



tlcoke said:


> 2.6 miles


  



tlcoke said:


> I usually listen to a show more than once, because I inevitably miss something, so it takes me a couple of listens to insure I have heard everything.



I do the same thing.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> I'll add to the apparent list of very early risers this morning - DS5 came in at 3:30, had a fever of 103.5.  He crawled in bed with us, and his hot little body curled up with me, there was no way I was going back to sleep.  Now we have the tv on in my bedroom, and I think I may take a nap.



Jennifer - I am so sorry DS is sick.  Hope he does not share.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> I'll add to the apparent list of very early risers this morning - DS5 came in at 3:30, had a fever of 103.5.  He crawled in bed with us, and his hot little body curled up with me, there was no way I was going back to sleep.  Now we have the tv on in my bedroom, and I think I may take a nap.



I hope B-man feels better. Snuggling up and watching TV with mom is some good medicine though.


----------



## aspen37

k5jmh said:


> Morning Folks....




Great pictures Mike!


----------



## jeanigor

Surprise guest at DIS-A-Palooza!!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Anne & Kelly Hope you each have wonderful trips.



Good morning Tracey!



shellyminnie said:


> Morning!
> 
> I get to take a supervisory test this morning for possible advancement at the Census Bureau!  Still not permanent, but its more money!!



Congrats!



Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  So it turns out we're going to be able to come to DAP afterall.  I need to go update the GKTW thread.







Kristina said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I just submitted my registration information for the seminar and I too am very excited!
> 
> I am worried about one thing though, regarding our credentials. They are supposed to arrive about two weeks prior by mail however we will already be at WDW by then. I am pretty sure the team have thought of that and I don't want to email and bug anyone but I was wondering if it might be an idea for some of us to receive our DAP credentials directly at our resort?
> 
> Although that makes me nervous as well !



In this instance, I would definitely contact John directly



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.   Another day closer to DAP.   Listening to the show now.   Oh and I get to move in 12 days!!!







jeanigor said:


> Round here that's old hat. We win it often enough....



I need to find out where Tonya gets all those cool smileys from and get a big tongue sticking out going "ppppbbbbbbbbbttttttttttthhhhhhhhh"



georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.



 Good morning George



jeanigor said:


> Six weeks from right now, I should be somewhere above southern Illinois/Kentucky.....



I should be over Chicagoland...


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Jennifer - I am so sorry DS is sick.  Hope he does not share.



That's the frustrating part - he's not sick.  When he got his shots on Monday, the doc forwarned me the MMR may give him delayed reaction, which would be a fever.  But to the school, a fever is a fever is a fever, even though he's otherwise fine.



jeanigor said:


> I hope B-man feels better. Snuggling up and watching TV with mom is some good medicine though.



I admit it, I'm a sponge when it comes to snuggling with my boys


----------



## scarlett873

Mornin' peeps! 

Got lots to do today...cleaning, baking, decorating, and meeting friends for sushi...

I'll pop in and out throughout the day!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Surprise guest at DIS-A-Palooza!!!!!



Are you keeping secrets?

Or did I miss something in the podcast?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Are you keeping secrets?
> 
> Or did I miss something in the podcast?



It was on the podcast.....looks like I won't be the only wolf watching the hen house.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> It was on the podcast.....looks like I won't be the only wolf watching the hen house.



I'm gonna have to re-listen sooner rather than later.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I'm gonna have to re-listen sooner rather than later.



Good plan.


----------



## jeanigor

Thick fog here this morning. Looks like a special effect machine went haywire. Perfect for the upcoming weekend.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Thick fog here this morning. Looks like a special effect machine went haywire. Perfect for the upcoming weekend.



Have you looked at Orlando weather for this weekend?  Just saying...


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Have you looked at Orlando weather for this weekend?  Just saying...



No. Don't want to be jealous. I may have to be a pirate that wears thermal underwear....


----------



## NancyIL

AnneR said:


> Have you looked at Orlando weather for this weekend?  Just saying...



Yep - it's going to be one HOT Halloween at WDW! I left Orlando yesterday, and the heat and humidity of the past few days have me questioning whether I want to go in October again.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> It was on the podcast.....looks like I won't be the only wolf watching the hen house.



I must not be that far into the show yet. Is it Will? 



jeanigor said:


> Thick fog here this morning. Looks like a special effect machine went haywire. Perfect for the upcoming weekend.



It is still snowing here. 

It is great to hear Will on the show again.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> It was on the podcast.....looks like I won't be the only wolf watching the hen house.



How did I miss that.   I will relisten when I am done with the podcast.   Now you have me wondering.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

NancyIL said:


> Yep - it's going to be one HOT Halloween at WDW! I left Orlando yesterday, and the heat and humidity of the past few days have me questioning whether I want to go in October again.



We are breaking records every day this month.   I dont think this weather is typical by any means.  I for one have had enough of this heat.  90 in October is not normal.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Surprise guest at DIS-A-Palooza!!!!!



I bet it's Kevin dressed as   Elvis in all leather.


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> We are breaking records every day this month.   I dont think this weather is typical by any means.  I for one have had enough of this heat.  90 in October is not normal.



Maybe shorts for DATW might not be out of the question....


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I bet it's Kevin dressed as   Elvis in all leather.



Wonder if it is part of Max the Intern's job description to pick up all the unmentionables that are tossed at Kelvis....


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Wonder if it is part of Max the Intern's job description to pick up all the unmentionables that are tossed at Kelvis....


 
No, his job is driving Theresa after she has taken all her pain killers.    Gotta love T.


----------



## AnneR

NancyIL said:


> Yep - it's going to be one HOT Halloween at WDW! I left Orlando yesterday, and the heat and humidity of the past few days have me questioning whether I want to go in October again.





I am all ready tired of being cold.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> No, his job is driving Theresa after she has taken all her pain killers.    Gotta love T.



Then who is gonna pick up all the ladies undergarments????



Oh Donnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.............................


----------



## AnneR

I'm off to my meeting.  I will be back to chat later.


----------



## NancyIL

jeanigor said:


> Maybe shorts for DATW might not be out of the question....



You won't know how to pack until you check weather reports just before you leave home. It could be in the upper 30's/low 40's at night. I've been to several Christmas parties in past years in early December where I was all bundled up.


----------



## mikelan6

I've made an executive decision.  To break up the drive from Miami to WDW a little bit, I'm going to be driving up the Thursday night and staying over at at hotel about half way.  That way, I don't have to get up quite as early to get to the Swan/Dolphin for the presentation.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Maybe shorts for DATW might not be out of the question....



From your lips....


----------



## Tonya2426

mikelan6 said:


> I've made an executive decision. To break up the drive from Miami to WDW a little bit, I'm going to be driving up the Thursday night and staying over at at hotel about half way. That way, I don't have to get up quite as early to get to the Swan/Dolphin for the presentation.


 
A very good executive decision.


----------



## jeanigor

mikelan6 said:


> I've made an executive decision.  To break up the drive from Miami to WDW a little bit, I'm going to be driving up the Thursday night and staying over at at hotel about half way.  That way, I don't have to get up quite as early to get to the Swan/Dolphin for the presentation.



Good choice. A tired Mike might be a crabby Mike. No may gusta crabby people.


----------



## jeanigor

NancyIL said:


> You won't know how to pack until you check weather reports just before you leave home. It could be in the upper 30's/low 40's at night. I've been to several Christmas parties in past years in early December where I was all bundled up.



So should I bring the full length coronation robe just in case?


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Good choice. A tired Mike might be a crabby Mike. No may gusta crabby people.


 
The only crabs we want to see are at Fulton's


----------



## mikelan6

jeanigor said:


> Good choice. A tired Mike might be a crabby Mike. No may gusta crabby people.



Yup ... I don't want to be crabby or sleepy during Lee and Marty's speeches.


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> From your lips....



My mom is the BIGGEST overpacker to begin with..I can only imagine what will happen when she has to pack warmer clothes and summer clothes


----------



## NancyIL

jeanigor said:


> So should I bring the full length coronation robe just in case?



LOL - yes! Since you're flying from the Midwest, I assume you will be wearing winter attire when you board the plane. Hopefully you won't need it at WDW, but I  was glad to have my winter jacket, hat, and gloves for several chilly Decembers at WDW.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> The only crabs we want to see are at Fulton's



He is too cute.



mikelan6 said:


> Yup ... I don't want to be crabby or sleepy during Lee and Marty's speeches.



That would be simply terrible. Just like oversleeping for it.

*pptoo*pptoo*pptoo* May nobody suffer that.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> So should I bring the full length coronation robe just in case?


 

You never know with the weather in December.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My theory is it is better to pack it than to be sorry - but I don't fly so I am always overpacking.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning Tracey!



Good Morning Jennifer!

I hope your son's shot reaction doesn't last long.


----------



## jeanigor

NancyIL said:


> LOL - yes! Since you're flying from the Midwest, I assume you will be wearing winter attire when you board the plane. Hopefully you won't need it at WDW, but I  was glad to have my winter jacket, hat, and gloves for several chilly Decembers at WDW.



I fly to Florida in whatever clothes I expect to land in, so I can be comfortable getting off the plane. If the forecast is 70's I will wear shorts. Like for PCC 1.0. It was under 50° when I boarded. But I was comfortable and didn't have to change clothes once I landed.


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> My mom is the BIGGEST overpacker to begin with..I can only imagine what will happen when she has to pack warmer clothes and summer clothes



That is what I am worried about the most - for the four of us I'm trying to keep it to 2 large suticases and 4 carry-on's, but, I don't know if thats going to work out.  It is going to be cold when we leave, so we'll be bundle up.  
I'm really going to try to pack less.........won't happen....but, I'm going to try.


----------



## tlcoke

NancyIL said:


> Yep - it's going to be one HOT Halloween at WDW! I left Orlando yesterday, and the heat and humidity of the past few days have me questioning whether I want to go in October again.



I had perfect weather if you don't count the Cold Day (didn't hit 60 degrees that one day - Brrr for Florida - especially if you didn't have any cool weather clothes packed).


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I fly to Florida in whatever clothes I expect to land in, so I can be comfortable getting off the plane. If the forecast is 70's I will wear shorts. Like for PCC 1.0. It was under 50° when I boarded. But I was comfortable and didn't have to change clothes once I landed.



I do the same thing.


----------



## Madi100

Living in Iowa, the weather in Florida has always been nice for us.  The most we've ever had to do were jeans and sweatshirts.  These are on days when we saw people with winter coats.  So, I'll just stick to that for packing.  However, my sister visited last January, and she froze.  I felt so bad for them.  If I had been there, jeans and sweatshirt would have been pushing it.


----------



## firsttimemom

wildfan1473 said:


> I'll add to the apparent list of very early risers this morning - DS5 came in at 3:30, had a fever of 103.5.  He crawled in bed with us, and his hot little body curled up with me, there was no way I was going back to sleep.  Now we have the tv on in my bedroom, and I think I may take a nap.



poor lil guy! I hate those high fevers. I hope you both get a chance to sleep today.


----------



## mikelan6

Speaking of clothes and packing.  Do you all think we should bring a sweater or something for the Friday morning presentation?  Sometimes those conference rooms can get pretty chilly.


----------



## firsttimemom

wildfan1473 said:


> That's the frustrating part - he's not sick.  When he got his shots on Monday, the doc forwarned me the MMR may give him delayed reaction, which would be a fever.  But to the school, a fever is a fever is a fever, even though he's otherwise fine.



ahh- the old MMR reaction. DD had that fever and then a huge rash. I remember trying to get her into her christmas dress in the nordstrom womens room so we could get pics w/ Santa and all these other moms looked at her in horror.


----------



## Tonya2426

mikelan6 said:


> Speaking of clothes and packing. Do you all think we should bring a sweater or something for the Friday morning presentation? Sometimes those conference rooms can get pretty chilly.


 
I always have a hoodie (or lightweight sweatshirt) with me when I am in the Parks in December.  Never know when you might be in an attraction that has the A/C on full blast or if a chilly wind starts.


----------



## georgemoe

k5jmh said:


> Morning Folks....



Hi Mike!  Have a Merry Sausage Christmas!  Will be at Biergarten Sunday the 13th! 



jeanigor said:


> Surprise guest at DIS-A-Palooza!!!!!







wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning George



Hi Jennifer. 



scarlett873 said:


> Mornin' peeps!



Hi Brandie. How is little Crabbie today? 



mikelan6 said:


> I've made an executive decision.  To break up the drive from Miami to WDW a little bit, I'm going to be driving up the Thursday night and staying over at at hotel about half way.  That way, I don't have to get up quite as early to get to the Swan/Dolphin for the presentation.



Good plan Mike. If me I'd drive the whole way the night before. But I understand getting an affordable room could be the issue. You could join the gang at Yeehaa Bob's if you did that. Just sayin'. 



jeanigor said:


> *I fly to Florida in whatever clothes I expect to land in*, so I can be comfortable getting off the plane. If the forecast is 70's I will wear shorts. Like for PCC 1.0. It was under 50° when I boarded. But I was comfortable and didn't have to change clothes once I landed.



He's a smart one.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Just an FYI - all sign-up emails have been sent to people interested in attending the seminar on Friday.

If you signed up for the TSM party and want to attend the seminar but did not get an email please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and I will look into it for you.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Good plan Mike. If me I'd drive the whole way the night before. But I understand getting an affordable room could be the issue. You could join the gang at Yeehaa Bob's if you did that. Just sayin'.



Good point. What if you drove up on Thursday night, but didn't stay on property? :gasp: Might be affordable and you could get a little more rest...


----------



## Tonya2426

firsttimemom said:


> ahh- the old MMR reaction. DD had that fever and then a huge rash. I remember trying to get her into her christmas dress in the nordstrom womens room so we could get pics w/ Santa and all these other moms looked at her in horror.


 
I had to get the MMR shot when I was 31 in order to graduate from graduate school.  There was an outbreak of measles in the dorm (although I didn't live in the dorm) and you had to prove that you had the MMR shot.  Apparently I had the MMR shot before I was 2 or something like that so I had to get it again.  It wasn't pretty.


----------



## mikelan6

georgemoe said:


> Good plan Mike. If me I'd drive the whole way the night before. But I understand getting an affordable room could be the issue. You could join the gang at Yeehaa Bob's if you did that. Just sayin'.





jeanigor said:


> Good point. What if you drove up on Thursday night, but didn't stay on property? :gasp: Might be affordable and you could get a little more rest...



My nephew's birthday is on Thursday, so we will probably have a family get together that evening.  I'm sure you will all have a fabulous time at Yeehaw Bob's ... just don't get too close to his piano!


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> That is what I am worried about the most - for the four of us I'm trying to keep it to 2 large suticases and 4 carry-on's, but, I don't know if thats going to work out.  It is going to be cold when we leave, so we'll be bundle up.
> I'm really going to try to pack less.........won't happen....but, I'm going to try.




One good thing is my mom and I are the same size so we could share clothes if we had too, so that could save some room.plus  We usually ship our gifts that we buy at wdw home so at least I wont have to worry about how I am bringing all the stuff that I buy there home.  Here is to hoping we dont over pack


----------



## georgemoe

Don't forget big to do today in NYC with DCL and the Dream unveiling. 

http://www.disneycruiselineevents.com/disneydream/?CMP=SOC-intDPFY09Q4DisneyCruiseLineEventsDream26-10-09@0002


----------



## NancyIL

tlcoke said:


> I had perfect weather if you don't count the Cold Day (didn't hit 60 degrees that one day - Brrr for Florida - especially if you didn't have any cool weather clothes packed).


I was there Oct. 20-28, so missed the cool weekend. The coolest day was the 23rd, when it was in the low 80's. The rest of the week it was in the upper 80's. Thankfully - it wasn't humid until the past few days, with yesterday being the worst.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

LMO429 said:


> My mom is the BIGGEST overpacker to begin with..I can only imagine what will happen when she has to pack warmer clothes and summer clothes



This always happened to us in November and December and I have always needed those winter clothes at night.   I so cold one year we need hats and mittens too.   The snow on main street could have been real.


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> Hey...Jen and I have decided to rent a car after all...I found a deal using a coupon from mousesavers and Jen's BJ's Wholesale Club membership program for a compact car. We're picking up at the airport and dropping off at the Dolphin right before the podcast taping. We'll both take ME back to the airport at different times on Monday...since we won't need the car on Sunday afternoon/night, it works perfectly! The estimated total with tax and everything is $85. That includes an extra driver and unlimited miles...
> 
> Just another alternative for everyone considering the car!



Thanks Brandie!  I wasn't planning on renting a car, but I've just booked one for the same price, doing the same thing!


----------



## NancyIL

jeanigor said:


> I fly to Florida in whatever clothes I expect to land in, so I can be comfortable getting off the plane. If the forecast is 70's I will wear shorts. Like for PCC 1.0. It was under 50° when I boarded. But I was comfortable and didn't have to change clothes once I landed.



PCC 1.0 was in May and DAP is in mid-December - and temps will probably be  in the 30's (if you're lucky) or below when you fly to Orlando.  I like to be comfortable when going to the airport, so I'll  wear winter clothing all the way to  Florida.  I wore shorts to MCO yesterday, but changed into jeans at the airport. 

 Even if daytime temps are in the 70's and 80's during DAP, it will cool significantly (probably 50's) at night. That's not shorts weather for me.


----------



## exwdwcm

listening now- love the shout out to Todd! 

Andrea- i am struggling to pack light too- stroller, car seat and all our crap.  don't know how you guys with more than one toddler or baby do it! 

so my power cord died on me, gotta get a new one so i can dis at home at night again on the laptop.  ugh!  

we only have 6 more weekends before the trip and everyone of them is packed with stuff to do!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I just got a call from a real live human at DVC about Rick's email he sent them. A real live human...........

I wasn't sure DVC had those anymore.......


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> listening now- love the shout out to Todd!
> 
> Andrea- i am struggling to pack light too- stroller, car seat and all our crap.  don't know how you guys with more than one toddler or baby do it!
> 
> so my power cord died on me, gotta get a new one so i can dis at home at night again on the laptop.  ugh!
> 
> we only have 6 more weekends before the trip and everyone of them is packed with stuff to do!



Ahhhhhhh, I forgot about the stroller!!!!  Even though Isabella is 6, she is small and doesn't like to walk all day - plus, it's a place to hang all of our bags and junk!!!


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> I just got a call from a real live human at DVC about Rick's email he sent them. A real live human...........
> 
> I wasn't sure DVC had those anymore.......


----------



## Dodie

Add me to the list of folks who freezes on the way to the airport in the winter and doesn't haul around a big winter coat in Florida. I will bring/wear a warm fleece jacket (and some gloves, maybe a scarf) and bring at least one sweatshirt. I may bring a pair of capris, but will probably wear khakis or jeans primarily.

If I end up needing something warmer - that's just an excuse to buy a new Disney sweatshirt.


----------



## ADP

Morning Friends!  

It's a very nice day today...Even better, I have the day off.  Anna and I all spending the day together....A true father - daughter day.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426   	65
jeanigor 	52
AnneR 	50
tickledtink33 	31
scarlett873 	27
cocowum 	24
katscradle 	23
aspen37 	23
tlcoke 	19
sshaw10060 	14


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Morning Friends!
> 
> It's a very nice day today...Even better, I have the day off.  Anna and I all spending the day together....A true father - daughter day.



Enjoy it Aaron! Please say hi to Anna for me!! (And do a little pirate jig... )


----------



## aspen37

I just spit my coffee out my nose when they said that Teresa was hiding her candy.     Do you think she knew what that meant?


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I just spit my coffee out my nose when they said that Teresa was hiding her candy.     Do you think she knew what that meant?



My secretary thinks I was drinking before work, I have been laughing so much.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I'm loving all the scary movies this time of year. AMC has Dracula on now...


----------



## aspen37

Frontier does not pre heat up the cabin here in Aspen. So I have to wear a coat or a sweatshirt on all of my early morning flights when I fly on Frontier. I usually put shorts and flip flops in my carry-on bag and change in the airport.


----------



## aspen37

TheBeadPirate said:


> I'm loving all the scary movies this time of year. AMC has Dracula on now...



I can't get into Halloween this year because it looks like Christmas outside.


----------



## jeanigor

So DP, who has never been to Disney, doesn't sign up for Disney e-mails, doesn't go to any Disney site; gets a postcard from DCL yesterday with deals and stuff on it. Nothing the general public couldn't get, but still. Weird.


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> Add me to the list of folks who freezes on the way to the airport in the winter and doesn't haul around a big winter coat in Florida. I will bring/wear a warm fleece jacket (and some gloves, maybe a scarf) and bring at least one sweatshirt. I may bring a pair of capris, but will probably wear khakis or jeans primarily.
> 
> If I end up needing something warmer - that's just an excuse to buy a new Disney sweatshirt.



Me too.  Some of you may recall we drove through snow and ice to get to the airport earlier this month - I was in capris with layered long and short sleeve t-shirts, and all my boys had on shorts with t-shirts and sweatshirts.  ]

I'm always in need of a new Disney sweatshirt or jacket   Although I found a really cool hockey sweater there too...


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> I just got a call from a real live human at DVC about Rick's email he sent them. A real live human...........
> 
> I wasn't sure DVC had those anymore.......



What was the e-mail about?


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> My secretary thinks I was drinking before work, I have been laughing so much.



The guys in my office think I put schnapps in my coffee.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> The guys in my office think I put schnapps in my coffee.



Bailey's, Kahlua or Godiva are better....just sayin'


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Enjoy it Aaron! Please say hi to Anna for me!! (And do a little pirate jig... )


Got it covered Todd...I'm breaking out my pirate garb now!


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> Morning Friends!
> 
> It's a very nice day today...Even better, I have the day off.  Anna and I all spending the day together....A true father - daughter day.



Have a great time Aaron and Anna!


----------



## NancyIL

aspen37 said:


> I can't get into Halloween this year because it looks like Christmas outside.



But I'll bet it looks beautiful!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Bailey's, Kahlua or Godiva are better....just sayin'



I think they like to say Schnapps.  Mmm Godiva.


----------



## aspen37

NancyIL said:


> But I'll bet it looks beautiful!



When the sun comes out and the sky is dark blue it is beautiful against the white snow.   Thanks for reminding me of how beautiful the snow can be.


----------



## mikelan6

jeanigor said:


> So DP, who has never been to Disney, doesn't sign up for Disney e-mails, doesn't go to any Disney site; gets a postcard from DCL yesterday with deals and stuff on it. Nothing the general public couldn't get, but still. Weird.



Maybe he's been secretly inquiring about taking you on DCL for a European cruise and he's going to surprise you for your birthday.


----------



## Renysmom

Hi everyone.... 

I am here but I am running all over this house trying to get the packing done, clean my house and play enough with the pups that they don't forget me.  

I will keep checking in..


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> Add me to the list of folks who freezes on the way to the airport in the winter and doesn't haul around a big winter coat in Florida. I will bring/wear a warm fleece jacket (and some gloves, maybe a scarf) and bring at least one sweatshirt. I may bring a pair of capris, but will probably wear khakis or jeans primarily.
> 
> If I end up needing something warmer - that's just an excuse to buy a new Disney sweatshirt.



For me it is an excuse to run to walmart and buy clothes.


----------



## exwdwcm

kimisabella said:


> Ahhhhhhh, I forgot about the stroller!!!! Even though Isabella is 6, she is small and doesn't like to walk all day - plus, it's a place to hang all of our bags and junk!!!


we will have one for my 6yo niece too- she hates walking.   lol



Dodie said:


> Add me to the list of folks who freezes on the way to the airport in the winter and doesn't haul around a big winter coat in Florida. I will bring/wear a warm fleece jacket (and some gloves, maybe a scarf) and bring at least one sweatshirt. I may bring a pair of capris, but will probably wear khakis or jeans primarily.
> 
> If I end up needing something warmer - that's just an excuse to buy a new Disney sweatshirt.


 i've debated whether to bring an actual coat- we didn't on our dec 05 trip and were okay with layering under our hoodies.  i will bring one for DS, but hoodies shoudl suffice for the adults. i usually do bring gloves.  


TheBeadPirate said:


> I'm loving all the scary movies this time of year. AMC has Dracula on now...


LOVE all the scary movies.  i caught the end of some horrible early 80s one last night- the devil's house or something.  



jeanigor said:


> So DP, who has never been to Disney, doesn't sign up for Disney e-mails, doesn't go to any Disney site; gets a postcard from DCL yesterday with deals and stuff on it. Nothing the general public couldn't get, but still. Weird.


i know, what is that about?  DH got the same thing (not DVC), the pin code we got a while back was in his name....not mine!  He is NOT a big disney guy at all and only visits mustang (as in the car) message boards.  



aspen37 said:


> When the sun comes out and the sky is dark blue it is beautiful against the white snow.  Thanks for reminding me of how beautiful the snow can be.


i bet it is gorgeous!  enjoy!!


----------



## scarlett873

Crabbie's doing well this morning! 

Batch #2 of pumpkin chocolate chip cupcakes is in the oven...Still have a batch of orange cupcakes to make...have to make some icing and get to decorating once they're all done...


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> play enough with the pups that they don't forget me.
> 
> I will keep checking in..



My Mom told me the Dogs were looking out the window for me the entire time I was gone.  Your Pups won't forget you, but they will check you over when you return to see where you have been.


----------



## NancyIL

Packing for warm days and cool nights does require taking (or buying) more clothes. It's easier in hot weather when you know that shorts and tee shirts are all you'll need.


----------



## exwdwcm

tlcoke said:


> For me it is an excuse to run to walmart and buy clothes.


 i've actually found some pretty cute disney stuff at the FL walmarts too!  any excuse to spend more money!


----------



## jeanigor

mikelan6 said:


> Maybe he's been secretly inquiring about taking you on DCL for a European cruise and he's going to surprise you for your birthday.



 If that were to happen, I would die of shock


----------



## guynwdm

jeanigor said:


> If that were to happen, I would die of shock


Maybe he is just going to send you off on a vacation.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi all,

I hope everyones enjoying their day. Mine has had its ups and downs so far. The best part was the fact that the PTO gave the kids pumpkin whoopie cushions at a Halloween event this morning. Can you imagine the rest of my day???? Lmao


----------



## dpuck1998

Who's hiding the candy?  Guess I'll have to pat Teresa down to see what she has at DATW


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Crabbie's doing well this morning!



Darn crab makes me laugh every time.


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> plus, it's a place to hang all of our bags and junk!!!



I miss our stroller...(sigh)


----------



## firsttimemom

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope everyones enjoying their day. Mine has had its ups and downs so far. The best part was the fact that the PTO gave the kids pumpkin whoopie cushions at a Halloween event this morning. Can you imagine the rest of my day???? Lmao



LOL! I am going to be laughing all day thinking about the sounds in your classroom. thanks! I needed that


----------



## TheBeadPirate

aspen37 said:


> I can't get into Halloween this year because it looks like Christmas outside.



Nightmare Before Christmas...... Hello?!? 



DVCsince02 said:


> What was the e-mail about?



Discontinuing valet parking. I got a call from our DVC guide the other day too. "Just checking in with you guys" kind of thing. Really kind of strange. I posted about it on the valet parking thread.



jeanigor said:


> If that were to happen, I would die of shock



If that happens, please tell G I have a passport and my bags are packed....just sayin'.......


And Dracula's over and Exorcist: The Beginning is coming on....


----------



## Annette_VA

Dodie said:


> ...If I end up needing something warmer - that's just an excuse to buy a new Disney sweatshirt.



Exactly!  It's a family tradition that we just buy a new sweatshirt each time.



*NikkiBell* said:


> ...the PTO gave the kids pumpkin whoopie cushions at a Halloween event this morning. Can you imagine the rest of my day???? Lmao



What in the world were they thinking?!  



sshaw10060 said:


> Darn crab makes me laugh every time.



I love him, too!


----------



## aspen37

TheBeadPirate said:


> Nightmare Before Christmas...... Hello?!?




I love that movie!


----------



## chirurgeon

I got all the ADRs I wanted for my April trip, but I did have to "play" the ADR system.  On 3 or 4, I had to say there were 2 of me.  And would you believe for my ADR at Sci Fi, I had to say there were 4 of me.  I will keep checking on that one to try and get a reservation for 1 or 2, so I can release the other 2 or 3 slots.  I won't bother with the ones I had to get for 2 since I won't be taking up a larger table.  The system is so screwed up.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

Wow - you guys were busy while I was gone.


Let's see - 

I am the overpacker in the family - I like to have choices, I have gotten much better about folding and rolling so I can squeeze more into a suitcase.

I hate to be cold so there is no way I could dress for FL whether, I will dress for the weather here and carry-on a change of clothes.

I will probably pack my fleece vest and something long sleeved for DAP just in case.

I think I am caught up -

Oh yea, Todd maybe you have had an unknown influence on DP.


----------



## jeanigor

J/Kim....totally loving Norma Desmond in your siggie....


 We taught the world, new ways to dream...

I *am* big. Its the pictures that got small.


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> Darn crab makes me laugh every time.





Annette_VA said:


> Exactly!  It's a family tradition that we just buy a new sweatshirt each time.
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world were they thinking?!
> 
> 
> 
> I love him, too!


Just posting some crabbie love for two of his biggest fans...

Back to the kitchen...


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> J/Kim....totally loving Norma Desmond in your siggie....
> 
> 
> We taught the world, new ways to dream...
> 
> I *am* big. Its the pictures that got small.


 
Thanks, Todd!!  

_We didn't need dialogue, we had FACES!!!_


----------



## DVCsince02

But it's not dinner, Brandie.  It's lunch.


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> Thanks, Todd!!
> 
> _We didn't need dialogue, we had FACES!!!_



It's not going to surprise anyone that I knew the dialogue in middle school, is it?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> But it's not dinner, Brandie.  It's lunch.



To UK'ers its dinner. Not supper, though.


----------



## jeanigor

*Fish gotta swim. Birds gotta fly.....
*


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Frontier does not pre heat up the cabin here in Aspen. So I have to wear a coat or a sweatshirt on all of my early morning flights when I fly on Frontier. I usually put shorts and flip flops in my carry-on bag and change in the airport.



I always fly in jeans and a sweatshirt.  I hate being cold on the plane.  I change into shorts at the hotel.  On the way home I change into my jeans at the airport.


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> It's not going to surprise anyone that I knew the dialogue in middle school, is it?


 

I came to it "backwards." After laughing at Carol Burnett's version as a kid, Mom told me of the original, which made this all the funnier..


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> When the sun comes out and the sky is dark blue it is beautiful against the white snow.   Thanks for reminding me of how beautiful the snow can be.



Snow is beautiful as long as it is somewhere else.


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> I came to it "backwards." After laughing at Carol Burnett's version as a kid, Mom told me of the original, which made this all the funnier..


----------



## NancyIL

tickledtink33 said:


> Snow is beautiful as long as it is somewhere else.



It's nice to look at  until it turns to gray slush - but I don't like driving in it.


----------



## aspen37

MenashaCorp said:


> I came to it "backwards." After laughing at Carol Burnett's version as a kid, Mom told me of the original, which made this all the funnier..



  

I loved the Gone With the Wind Skit too.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Snow is beautiful as long as it is somewhere else.



Lucky for you it is somewhere else right now. I'm sure you get some snow up their in Mass.


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> Snow is beautiful as long as it is somewhere else.





NancyIL said:


> It's nice to look at  until it turns to gray slush - but I don't like driving in it.



I like snow right after if first falls when it is pristine and sparkling, before us humans get out there and make it ugly and nasty looking.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I like snow right after if first falls when it is pristine and sparkling, before us humans get out there and make it ugly and nasty looking.



I like snow when it falls, looks pretty than melts!


----------



## AnneR

Re-listening to the podcast.

Todd - I think I heard what you are reference but I don't think I know that person.


----------



## Madi100

So, the flu has been going around big time at our school.  Now that it's slowing down a bit, Emilie decides to get sick.  I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that James has a cold.    We have a soccer tournament all day on Saturday, too.  She was going to stay with a friend, but can't really do that now.  She can't go to the tournament.  I could always make James take care of her, since he's walking around like he's perfectly fine.


----------



## zulemara

aaahhh I just listened to the podcast and I just got paid so I was going to sign up :-(

Here's hoping it opens back up!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Re-listening to the podcast.
> 
> Todd - I think I heard what you are reference but I don't think I know that person.



You don't know B.T.U.W.???? (Bad Touch Uncle Walter)


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> You don't know B.T.U.W.???? (Bad Touch Uncle Walter)



I have listend twice and missed that BOTH times.

I think that I need more sleep.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> I like snow right after if first falls when it is pristine and sparkling, before us humans get out there and make it ugly and nasty looking.



OH YEAH, it's real pretty - BTW this was October 12th, 2006 - SURPRISE


----------



## jeanigor

zulemara said:


> aaahhh I just listened to the podcast and I just got paid so I was going to sign up :-(
> 
> Here's hoping it opens back up!



I hope something works out. I'd be great fun to see you at the party and/or seminar.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I have listend twice and missed that BOTH times.
> 
> I think that I need more sleep.



No I am confused. You don't know Will or Walter? What about Who and Why and Where?


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> OH YEAH, it's real pretty - BTW this was October 12th, 2006 - SURPRISE



That would be disturbing in the middle of winter. But in the middle of October!?!?!? Perhaps we should pool our funds for a big lotto game and move south en mass.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> No I am confused. You don't know Will or Walter? What about Who and Why and Where?



I have not heard either of those names mentioned???


----------



## jeanigor

Oh smiley woman.....


> jeanigor   	67
> Tonya2426 	65
> AnneR 	54
> aspen37 	33
> tickledtink33 	33
> scarlett873 	29
> cocowum 	24
> katscradle 	23
> tlcoke 	22
> sshaw10060 	15


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I have not heard either of those names???



Will = former podcast crew member that went back up to Indiana to take care of some family stuff. Will is also in the cross hairs of Mindy, as not much could make her happier than to become his mother-in-law.
Walter = Pete's partner


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> That would be disturbing in the middle of winter. But in the middle of October!?!?!? Perhaps we should pool our funds for a big lotto game and move south en mass.



Oh, it was just horrible. The storm started about 5pm the night before - heavy heavy wet snow on tree branches still loaded with leaves. The power went out at our house around 8 pm. Through the entire night all you could hear was tree branches snapping under the weight of the snow. Our neighborhood was one of the worse hit, our power was out for 9 days.
The entire Buffalo area lost 1,000 of big old trees that night. It took weeks to clean up the mess - the trees are still recovering...


----------



## Dodie

Will and Walter...



jeanigor said:


> Will = former podcast crew member that went back up to Indiana to take care of some family stuff. Will is also in the cross hairs of Mindy, as not much could make her happier than to become his mother-in-law.
> Walter = Pete's partner



I would just add that Walter is frequently on the podcast , although is sometimes in the peanut gallery.  He usually has a rapid fire and often reports on things that are not quite as theme park specific. He (obviously) went to Australia with Pete and talked about that too.

Will's been gone from the podcast for less than a year I think.  He used to be Webmaster Will.  He did a lot of the graphic design work, was always on the podcast, and often did special reports for the podcast too on things like fishing, staying at Ft. Wilderness Campground, doing the Richard Petty racing thing, etc.


----------



## jeanigor

For Anne and Katherine. I drew in purple today for you.


----------



## TXYankee

corky441 said:


> OH YEAH, it's real pretty - BTW this was October 12th, 2006 - SURPRISE



That is exactly why this Yankee moved to Texas.

I hated going trick-or-treating with my winter coat, hat, gloves and boots on over my Halloween costume!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Will = former podcast crew member that went back up to Indiana to take care of some family stuff. Will is also in the cross hairs of Mindy, as not much could make her happier than to become his mother-in-law.
> Walter = Pete's partner



I'm really dense today - I have not heard them mention those names in reference to a surprise guest -


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> I have not heard either of those names mentioned???





AnneR said:


> I have listend twice and missed that BOTH times.
> 
> I think that I need more sleep.



Listen to the last 1 1/2 minutes of the show. You must be really tired. 



jeanigor said:


> Will = former podcast crew member that went back up to Indiana to take care of some family stuff. Will is also in the cross hairs of Mindy, as not much could make her happier than to become his mother-in-law.
> Walter = Pete's partner


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I'm really dense today - I have not heard them mention those names in reference to a surprise guest -



It was around 83 minutes in....Pete said something to the effect of "And Will will be joining us for DIS-A-Palooza."


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> For Anne and Katherine. I drew in purple today for you.



I've been having a very bad weekn -

You just made me smile (from the heart)


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Listen to *the last 1 1/2 minutes* of the show. You must be really tired.





jeanigor said:


> It was *around 83 minutes in*....Pete said something to the effect of "And Will will be joining us for DIS-A-Palooza."



I was trying to get her to listen again...not rewind from the end.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> It was around 83 minutes in....Pete said something to the effect of "And Will will be joining us for DIS-A-Palooza."


That was not a surprise for me.  I think he posted last week that he was coming.   Either that or I dreamed it.[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I've been having a very bad weekn -
> 
> You just made me smile (from the heart)



I'm glad a roof drainage plan could make you smile. It usually causes my guys grief.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I'm glad a roof drainage plan could make you smile. It usually causes my guys grief.



PURPLE


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I was trying to get her to listen again...not rewind from the end.



I just finished re listening and it is at 1:22:00 into the show or 1:11 left in the show.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Oh smiley woman.....


 
Darn nap!!!  I didn't sleep last night and had to get up early to take Brody Baby to get his teeth cleaned so I took a nap.  Now I am off to go pick him up - but I'll be baaaackkkkkk!!!


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> Darn nap!!!  I didn't sleep last night and had to get up early to take Brody Baby to get his teeth cleaned so I took a nap.  Now I am off to go pick him up - but I'll be baaaackkkkkk!!!



A nap sounds lovely - I need one.

I want to go to sleep earlier tonight because I need to get up again at 3:15 tomorrow so I can be at the airport at 5:00.

I'm going to Disney tomorrow!


----------



## tiggerbell

Anne - have a great trip!


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Darn nap!!!  I didn't sleep last night and had to get up early to take Brody Baby to get his teeth cleaned so I took a nap.  Now I am off to go pick him up - but I'll be baaaackkkkkk!!!



Muahahahahaaha

I'll get you. But not your little dog, too!


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Anne - have a great trip!



Thanks Jaime


My computer just went crazy and posted all by itself -

I hope your move goes smoothly.  I will try to think calm thoughts for you so you don't get too stressed.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> A nap sounds lovely - I need one.
> 
> I want to go to sleep earlier tonight because I need to get up again at 3:15 tomorrow so I can be at the airport at 5:00.
> 
> I'm going to Disney tomorrow!



Bon Voyage!!!! Have a great time! Make sure things are in order for DAP!


----------



## AnneR

My favorite part of this week's podcast -

Kevin - "I got caught touching the seats"  I can just see him stroking the seat when the owner walks up


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Bon Voyage!!!! Have a great time! Make sure things are in order for DAP!



You're not getting rid of me yet!

But thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You're not getting rid of me yet!
> 
> But thanks for the well wishes!



I'm not trying to get rid of you, just wanted to wish you well without it getting caught in any posting frackus.


----------



## jeanigor

I just noticed I rolled 9K. I think I very well may hit my goal of 10K by DAP!!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I'm not trying to get rid of you, just wanted to wish you well without it getting caught in any posting frackus.


Thanks Todd,

We would never get into a posting frackus on this board


jeanigor said:


> I just noticed I rolled 9K. I think I very well may hit my goal of 10K by DAP!!!



and why do you think I am posting so much?  I knew a good challenger would get your game on.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> I just noticed I rolled 9K. I think I very well may hit my goal of 10K by DAP!!!



Congrats Sweetie!


You're so quiet and reserved.... I can't imagine how you ever found 9000 things to post about.....


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Morning!
> 
> I get to take a supervisory test this morning for possible advancement at the Census Bureau!  Still not permanent, but its more money!!



Hey congrats, hope you get it, more money is always a nice perk!


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> A nap sounds lovely - I need one.
> 
> I want to go to sleep earlier tonight because I need to get up again at 3:15 tomorrow so I can be at the airport at 5:00.
> 
> I'm going to Disney tomorrow!



Have a good trip Anne and enjoy!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> I just noticed I rolled 9K. I think I very well may hit my goal of 10K by DAP!!!



 Great job Todd - you are an inspiration to us all


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Have a good trip Anne and enjoy!



Thanks George!


----------



## katscradle

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone:  So it turns out we're going to be able to come to DAP afterall.  I need to go update the GKTW thread.




Congrats, I can't wait this is going to be so much fun!


----------



## georgemoe

*6 minutes away!*

http://www.disneycruiselineevents.com/disneydream/?CMP=SOC-intDPFY09Q4DisneyCruiseLineEventsDream26-10-09@0002


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> I'll add to the apparent list of very early risers this morning - DS5 came in at 3:30, had a fever of 103.5.  He crawled in bed with us, and his hot little body curled up with me, there was no way I was going back to sleep.  Now we have the tv on in my bedroom, and I think I may take a nap.




Oh I hope your little one is feeling better!
I always worry when they get a tempature that high!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> It was on the podcast.....looks like I won't be the only wolf watching the hen house.




I thought that part was so funny!


----------



## scarlett873

Alrighty folks...cupcakes are baked...icings are made and the correct colors...and I'm heading out the door to meet up with some former co-workers for sushi! I'll be back later!


----------



## exwdwcm

have a great trip Anne!

Todd- congrats on 9k.   seriously, you need to talk more!

wow the snow is beautiful guys- we have been getting torrential rain today.  i thought i would float away at lunch!


so they finally got me some help at work- i have a new marketing coordinator.....the boss' daughter.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> *6 minutes away!*
> 
> http://www.disneycruiselineevents.com/disneydream/?CMP=SOC-intDPFY09Q4DisneyCruiseLineEventsDream26-10-09@0002



I wonder if it will auto refresh or if we'll have to refresh to see the live feed....


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty folks...cupcakes are baked...icings are made and the correct colors...and I'm heading out the door to meet up with some former co-workers for sushi! I'll be back later!



I'm hungry, can I have some...


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> so they finally got me some help at work- i have a new marketing coordinator.....the boss' daughter.


----------



## AnneR

exwdwcm said:


> have a great trip Anne!
> 
> Todd- congrats on 9k.   seriously, you need to talk more!
> 
> wow the snow is beautiful guys- we have been getting torrential rain today.  i thought i would float away at lunch!
> 
> 
> so they finally got me some help at work- i have a new marketing coordinator.....the boss' daughter.



Thanks Michelle


Oh my, I sense that this is not a good thing at work.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> *6 minutes away!*
> 
> http://www.disneycruiselineevents.com/disneydream/?CMP=SOC-intDPFY09Q4DisneyCruiseLineEventsDream26-10-09@0002



Working for you?  Or in classic Disney internet fashion should I assume it doesn't work?


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Working for you?  Or in classic Disney internet fashion should I assume it doesn't work?



The countdown timer is wrong...and it says it will start at 4:15...so we will see shortly.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> The countdown timer is wrong...and it says it will start at 4:15...so we will see shortly.



You don't believe the counter?  -1Days 23h 52m 6s


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Muahahahahaaha
> 
> I'll get you. But not your little dog, too!


 

Now you did it, Mister!!!  You can threaten me but don't you dare threaten my Brody Baby!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Now you did it, Mister!!!  You can threaten me but don't you dare threaten my Brody Baby!!!



Please re-read what I said.

"But not your little dog, too." Baby Brody gets a pass. He's all good in my book.


----------



## Tonya2426

Brody Baby






Well, actually Brody Baby is much cuter.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Please re-read what I said.
> 
> "But not your little dog, too." Baby Brody gets a pass. He's all good in my book.


 
_In that case . . .  _
_Now you did it, Mister!!! You can't threaten me!!! 










_


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## dpuck1998

Anyone able to get into the DCL announcement site?


----------



## mikelan6

dpuck1998 said:


> Anyone able to get into the DCL announcement site?



It just keeps going around in circles.


----------



## jeanigor

At least its not just me.


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> Anyone able to get into the DCL announcement site?



I'm watching something


----------



## Tonya2426

Wow!!!  I want to go on the Aqueduct!!!!


----------



## Annette_VA

mikelan6 said:


> It just keeps going around in circles.



Same here


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> Wow!!!  I want to go on the Aqueduct!!!!



Is that the clear-walled water slide?  Saw a picture.  Looks way cool!!
-----
This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 3 seconds.


----------



## mikelan6

There's information on the DCL website!  


http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ships-activities/ships/dream/

The new slide looks cool


----------



## AnneR

They are going to keep repeating the video - next new piece 5:45


----------



## Annette_VA

Switched to IE and I'm seeing it now.  Firefox wasn't working


----------



## AnneR

They haven't restarted - they said they would show it again.

The Aqueduct was cool.


----------



## mikelan6

Annette_VA said:


> Switched to IE and I'm seeing it now.  Firefox wasn't working



That explains it.


----------



## Annette_VA

PCC 3.0 definitely needs to be on the Dream!


----------



## AnneR

It's restarted


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> PCC 3.0 definitely needs to be on the Dream!



Say that a little louder so Pete and John and Kevin and everyone else can hear it.


----------



## Annette_VA

Annette_VA said:


> PCC 3.0 definitely needs to be on the Dream!





jeanigor said:


> Say that a little louder so Pete and John and Kevin and everyone else can hear it.



PCC 3.0 definitely needs to be on the Dream!


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Is that the clear-walled water slide? Saw a picture. Looks way cool!!


 
It does look cool.  It goes out over the ocean and is 2 1/2 football fields long.


----------



## mikelan6

Seems there are no deck plans out yet.


----------



## katscradle

mikelan6 said:


> I've made an executive decision.  To break up the drive from Miami to WDW a little bit, I'm going to be driving up the Thursday night and staying over at at hotel about half way.  That way, I don't have to get up quite as early to get to the Swan/Dolphin for the presentation.




I think that is a wise decision!


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> PCC 3.0 definitely needs to be on the Dream!



Good job.


----------



## jeanigor

January 26, 2011 is the first sailing?

PCC 3.0 in the spring? Summer? Fall? Winter?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I fly to Florida in whatever clothes I expect to land in, so I can be comfortable getting off the plane. If the forecast is 70's I will wear shorts. Like for PCC 1.0. It was under 50° when I boarded. But I was comfortable and didn't have to change clothes once I landed.



We usually take a change of clothes in our carry ons, and chage at the airport when we land.
When going home we change at the airport before leaving.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> January 26, 2011 is the first sailing?
> 
> PCC 3.0 in the spring? Summer? Fall? Winter?


 
Any of those dates work for me!!


----------



## Annette_VA

I want those chairs from Animator's Palette!  And Peach on my "porthole" window!


----------



## Tonya2426

A virtual porthole might convince me to give up my verandah


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> A nap sounds lovely - I need one.
> 
> I want to go to sleep earlier tonight because I need to get up again at 3:15 tomorrow so I can be at the airport at 5:00.
> 
> I'm going to Disney tomorrow!



Have Fun!!!



jeanigor said:


> I just noticed I rolled 9K. I think I very well may hit my goal of 10K by DAP!!!



Congrats on 9K+





Annette_VA said:


> This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 3 seconds.



I Hate this message!



jeanigor said:


> Say that a little louder so Pete and John and Kevin and everyone else can hear it.





Annette_VA said:


> PCC 3.0 definitely needs to be on the Dream!





Tonya2426 said:


> Any of those dates work for me!!


----------



## kimisabella

If anyone is interested, Oprah.com has a coupon for 50% off your whole purchase at Payless Shoes for today and tomorrow only.  I need to buy the girls holiday shoes (which they will wear all of 2 times) so seems like a good deal for me.


----------



## tlcoke

All right I am now caught back up on the four pages added since my previous post.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Bailey's, Kahlua or Godiva are better....just sayin'




Love the Bailey's and Godiva, not much on Kahlua though!


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> January 26, 2011 is the first sailing?
> 
> PCC 3.0 in the spring? Summer? Fall? Winter?



Ooh...PCC 3.0 can be during the maiden voyage!  (Who cares that we'll have just sailed the month before, right?)


----------



## Tonya2426

Anybody tweet a question about the Dream?


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> Love the Bailey's and Godiva, not much on Kahlua though!



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, Bailey's & Kahlua - Viking Coffee from Norway :

Can't wait... that is sure to warm the cockles on a cool DAP evening at Epcot


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Ooh...PCC 3.0 can be during the maiden voyage! (Who cares that we'll have just sailed the month before, right?)


 
Guess I better start selling my plasma to pay for the almost back to back cruises


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Ooh...PCC 3.0 can be during the maiden voyage!  (Who cares that we'll have just sailed the month before, right?)



I'm not sure I could afford that so quickly after 2.0, but hey...I'd be more than willing to split a room in steerage.....



Tonya2426 said:


> Anybody tweet a question about the Dream?



I don't tweet.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> All right I am now caught back up on the four pages added since my previous post.



Don't step away Tracey - it could end up being more than 4 pages next time.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

ohhh......... can I book it yet?!? I want to see the Dream so badly! I got Rick to ok the inaugural cruise (not that it was THAT difficult)..... I just wanna book it NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> I don't tweet.


 
I don't tweet either.    (Although I do have an account.)


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> OH YEAH, it's real pretty - BTW this was October 12th, 2006 - SURPRISE



How awful for you!
What a horror that would be.
The leaves have not even gone from the trees yet!


----------



## AnneR

TheBeadPirate said:


> ohhh......... can I book it yet?!? I want to see the Dream so badly! I got Rick to ok the inaugural cruise (not that it was THAT difficult)..... I just wanna book it NOW!!!!!!



November 9th - not too long of a wait.


----------



## corky441

Tonya2426 said:


> Guess I better start selling my plasma to pay for the almost back to back cruises




Just remember to do that BEFORE a DATW event - they might turn you away otherwise


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, Bailey's & Kahlua - Viking Coffee from Norway :
> 
> Can't wait... that is sure to warm the cockles on a cool DAP evening at Epcot



It was good even on an evening in May.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure I could afford that so quickly after 2.0, but hey...I'd be more than willing to split a room in steerage.....


 

Maybe we should all go to Vegas and try our luck at poker so we can afford the inaugural cruise!!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> For Anne and Katherine. I drew in purple today for you.




I love it! Thank you, now I feel very special!


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> ohhh......... can I book it yet?!? I want to see the Dream so badly! I got Rick to ok the inaugural cruise (not that it was THAT difficult)..... I just wanna book it NOW!!!!!!



To paraphrase:

If that happens, please tell Daddy I have a passport and my bags are packed....just sayin'.......


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> I don't tweet either.    (Although I do have an account.)



Same here.  I have an account, but I only follow people (wow, how very stalker-ish of me  )  My life is way too boring to have anything worth tweeting about


----------



## AnneR

tonya2426 said:


> maybe we should all go to vegas and try our luck at poker so we can afford the inaugural cruise!!!



l o v e  i t ! ! !


----------



## Tonya2426

corky441 said:


> Just remember to do that BEFORE a DATW event - they might turn you away otherwise


 
Good to remember!!  

(Annette, we need to schedule a run to the plasma bank before DATW on Friday afternoon after lunch at Fulton's)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

AnneR said:


> November 9th - not too long of a wait.



That's right after payday....works out perfectly!

Now how do I explain to everyone that they don't get Christmas presents because I needed the money to put down a deposit on a cruise on a boat that's not done being built yet?!?


----------



## AnneR

Annette_VA said:


> Same here.  I have an account, but I only follow people (wow, how very stalker-ish of me  )  My life is way too boring to have anything worth tweeting about



I have an account but I don't have text service on my phone so its pretty useless - have to log into the site.  I have more people following me than I am following go figure - I don't tweet anything.  They must not have a life.


----------



## AnneR

TheBeadPirate said:


> That's right after payday....works out perfectly!
> 
> Now how do I explain to everyone that they don't get Christmas presents because I needed the money to put down a deposit on a cruise on a boat that's not done being built yet?!?



Santa got lost


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Maybe we should all go to Vegas and try our luck at poker so we can afford the inaugural cruise!!!



Things to do in order to save up cash for 3.0:
switch to ramen noodles for dinner
pick up another job
sell G's blood plasma
make G get another job


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Same here. I have an account, but I only follow people (wow, how very stalker-ish of me  ) My life is way too boring to have anything worth tweeting about


 
You post stuff on facebook that is worth posting therefore tweet worthy.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> To paraphrase:
> 
> If that happens, please tell Daddy I have a passport and my bags are packed....just sayin'.......



LOL.... touche!


But, just to warn you, Daddy hogs the bed!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I love it! Thank you, now I feel very special!



Well that's because you are.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I just noticed I rolled 9K. I think I very well may hit my goal of 10K by DAP!!!



Congrats Todd!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Things to do in order to save up cash for 3.0:
> switch to ramen noodles for dinner
> pick up another job
> sell G's blood plasma
> make G get another job



You could always eat every other day and

turn the heat off


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I don't tweet.





Tonya2426 said:


> I don't tweet either.    (Although I do have an account.)



I have an account but I don't tweet either.  I just follow other people's tweets.




AnneR said:


> Don't step away Tracey - it could end up being more than 4 pages next time.



I have this 4 letter word called WORK that keeps getting in my way on keeping up.  Yesterday, there was 22 pages I had to catch up on.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Things to do in order to save up cash for 3.0:
> switch to ramen noodles for dinner
> pick up another job
> sell G's blood plasma
> make G get another job


 
Ohhhhh, the sacrifices G must make for your cruise habit.


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> Good to remember!!
> 
> (Annette, we need to schedule a run to the plasma bank before DATW on Friday afternoon after lunch at Fulton's)


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> That's right after payday....works out perfectly!
> 
> Now how do I explain to everyone that they don't get Christmas presents because I needed the money to put down a deposit on a cruise on a boat that's not done being built yet?!?



Anyone you need to explain it to, you should rethink whether they know you well enough for you to give them a pressie.


----------



## Tonya2426

TheBeadPirate said:


> That's right after payday....works out perfectly!
> 
> Now how do I explain to everyone that they don't get Christmas presents because I needed the money to put down a deposit on a cruise on a boat that's not done being built yet?!?


 
Just send them this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 in an email.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> Things to do in order to save up cash for 3.0:
> switch to ramen noodles for dinner
> pick up another job
> sell G's blood plasma
> make G get another job



Start working Sunshine Rewards like never before!


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> LOL.... touche!
> 
> 
> But, just to warn you, Daddy hogs the bed!



Its okay. I don't sleep much. Or I can sleep in the tub.


----------



## AnneR

> I have this 4 letter word called WORK that keeps getting in my way on keeping up. Yesterday, there was 22 pages I had to catch up on.



I think we are on a roll again, tie yourself down Tracey.


----------



## katscradle

mikelan6 said:


> There's information on the DCL website!
> 
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ships-activities/ships/dream/
> 
> The new slide looks cool



Very cool, now the boys want to know when we are going on it.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Its okay. I don't sleep much. Or I can sleep in the tub.


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> PCC 3.0 definitely needs to be on the Dream!




DH won't cruise unless it is a podcast cruise, so definately!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> Anyone you need to explain it to, you should rethink whether they know you well enough for you to give them a pressie.





Tonya2426 said:


> Just send them this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in an email.



I'm not sure if you all are my Jiminy Crickets or my enablers.............

But either way ya'll are right and I loves ya!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I think we are on a roll again, tie yourself down Tracey.



And its actually related to Disney....imagine that!!!



Tonya2426 said:


>



Sleeping in the tub was something I offered to get someone else to come to DAP. Jury has not yet returned the verdict.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I think we are on a roll again, tie yourself down Tracey.



I have to go up to the production area and Load paper and start a print job, now don't do too many pages while I am gone.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> DH won't cruise unless it is a podcast cruise, so definately!


 
Just tell John that they have hats like this on the new ship  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That should keep him happy


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I have to go up to the production area and Load paper and start a print job, now don't do too many pages while I am gone.



No promises - this is one excited group


----------



## Tonya2426

TheBeadPirate said:


> I'm not sure if you all are my Jiminy Crickets or my enablers.............
> 
> But either way ya'll are right and I loves ya!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I have to go up to the production area and Load paper and start a print job, now don't do too many pages while I am gone.





AnneR said:


> No promises - this is one excited group




Couldn't have put it any better myself!!!


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


>



Love it - you are really using those smileys


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> Love it - you are really using those smileys


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Tonya2426 said:


> Just tell John that they have hats like this on the new ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should keep him happy



Tell him it's a Podcast cruise and the podcasters are just hiding in their rooms the whole time!




Tonya2426 said:


>



Love it!  Have a Cougar one? I think we're making buttons.....


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


>


----------



## Tonya2426

TheBeadPirate said:


> Love it! Have a Cougar one? I think we're making buttons.....


----------



## jeanigor

My heavens. The virtual deck plan of that ship is gorgeous! I want a peak inside the concierge royal suite.


----------



## dpuck1998

Annette_VA said:


> Switched to IE and I'm seeing it now.  Firefox wasn't working



Same for me, looks pretty awesome.  Wonder how many kids I'll have to sell for a 7 night.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Tonya2426 said:


>



cute. Too cute though. Something a bit more intimidating? Perhaps with lipstick?


----------



## jeanigor

Also looks like they did away with Parrot Cay. Doesn't tie the ship to the Caribbean as much.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> My heavens. The virtual deck plan of that ship is gorgeous! I want a peak inside the concierge royal suite.


 
Where did you see the plans?


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Same for me, looks pretty awesome.  Wonder how many kids I'll have to sell for a 7 night.



I thought it was doing 3, 4 &  5 night sailings....


----------



## Tonya2426

TheBeadPirate said:


> cute. Too cute though. Something a bit more intimidating? Perhaps with lipstick?


 



 but still no lipstick


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Where did you see the plans?



On the DCL site.

Click the "What's New-Tour the Dream" tab.

Then the virtual tour.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Also looks like they did away with Parrot Cay. Doesn't tie the ship to the Caribbean as much.


 
No more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?!?!?!


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> No more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?!?!?!



Animator's Palate, The Enchanted Garden, The Royal Palace and Palo seem to be the sit down restaurants.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> On the DCL site.
> 
> Click the "What's New-Tour the Dream" tab.
> 
> Then the virtual tour.


----------



## georgemoe

You should see the little boxes. Tour is on the far right.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Animator's Palate, The Enchanted Garden, The Royal Palace and Palo seem to be the sit down restaurants.


 
The Enchanted Garden looked really pretty.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> You should see the little boxes. Tour is on the far right.



Yes. Then click on the deck number over to the right and it pops up with what is on that deck and has call out balloons to explain everything.


----------



## georgemoe

The Enchanted Garden is surreal!


----------



## mikelan6

Seems like there's no more Parrot Cay on these ships.


----------



## jeanigor

mikelan6 said:


> Seems like there's no more Parrot Cay on these ships.



Not entirely sure that I would miss it.


----------



## jeanigor

Page 50......20% of the threads lifespan.....just sayin


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I'm kinda waiting for the Mad Hatter to jump out in Enchanted Garden....


----------



## Tonya2426

I finished the virtual tour and am ready to book!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Page 50......20% of the threads lifespan.....just sayin



Are you trying to start something ????


----------



## Tonya2426

tlcoke said:


> Are you trying to start something ????


 
Isn't he always???


----------



## mikelan6

The webcast is back on.


----------



## tlcoke

Tonya2426 said:


> Isn't he always???



So true


----------



## tlcoke

Hit Page 50 and everyone got quiet.  I am getting ready to head home for the day.  I may check back in this evening.


----------



## tickledtink33

Tonya2426 said:


> Wow!!!  I want to go on the Aqueduct!!!!



It sounds verrrry cool!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> January 26, 2011 is the first sailing?
> 
> PCC 3.0 in the spring? Summer? Fall? Winter?



Remember PCC 2.0 is in Dec of 2010.  I think the absolute earliest we could see 3.0 is in the Fall but most likely later.  The team needs time to plan.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> January 26, 2011 is the first sailing?
> 
> PCC 3.0 in the spring? Summer? Fall? Winter?



I vote for December of 2011!


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, Bailey's & Kahlua - Viking Coffee from Norway :
> 
> Can't wait... that is sure to warm the cockles on a cool DAP evening at Epcot



I don't drink coffee!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> I don't drink coffee!



What a shame.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I don't tweet either.    (Although I do have an account.)




Same for me Tonya!
I don't understand it and FB is easier.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Very cool, now the boys want to know when we are going on it.



I'm sure you are shocked by this.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Maybe we should all go to Vegas and try our luck at poker so we can afford the inaugural cruise!!!




No I am not lucky at the gambling either!


----------



## tickledtink33

dpuck1998 said:


> Same for me, looks pretty awesome.  Wonder how many kids I'll have to sell for a 7 night.



Unfortunately in 2011 the Dream is only doing 3,4 and 5 night cruises.  The 5 nighters are only during June, July and August.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Page 50......20% of the threads lifespan.....just sayin



You guys could kill this thread before I get back.  Just saying...



Although I feel bad that I would miss the fun.


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> Same here.  I have an account, but I only follow people (wow, how very stalker-ish of me  )  My life is way too boring to have anything worth tweeting about




DH once asked, why are these people following you.
This can't be safe!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> DH once asked, why are these people following you.
> This can't be safe!



I know he was being funny but I get creeped out when I get a message that a total stranger is "following me".  I'm not tweeting so what reason could these people have for following me.  I'm not important or someone famous.


----------



## tickledtink33

AnneR said:


> You guys could kill this thread before I get back.  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> Although I feel bad that I would miss the fun.



Have fun Anne!

Please don't encourage them.  Can only do so much dising at work and sometimes I can't keep up.


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> Start working Sunshine Rewards like never before!



Sunshine rewards is not very good up here.
Every survey I have ever gotten is for US residents only!


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> Have fun Anne!
> 
> Please don't encourage them.  Can only do so much dising at work and sometimes I can't keep up.



Unfortunately, it really doesn't take encouragement - it just takes that one post to get'em started


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Just tell John that they have hats like this on the new ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should keep him happy




He say's it's no fun to indulage in without your friends.


----------



## tickledtink33

I think I'm going to book one of the 4 night cruises when they are released.  Not found of short cruises but I want to see the ship.


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> Tell him it's a Podcast cruise and the podcasters are just hiding in their rooms the whole time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!  Have a Cougar one? I think we're making buttons.....



I would, but you forget he reads the boards!


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> He say's it's no fun to indulage in without your friends.


 

Silly John!!!  It might not be an official podcruise but we'll all be going.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Same for me, looks pretty awesome.  Wonder how many kids I'll have to sell for a 7 night.




I am wondering if we can give our firstborn to John in exchange for a seven night!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I thought it was doing 3, 4 &  5 night sailings....




Well then a 4 or 5 night will be fine!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> What a shame.



It was just never something that I aquired a taste for!
I don't know if it is a shame as I don't know what I am missing!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm sure you are shocked by this.




Not at all!
However it has to wait for a bit, John will be out of a job in a few weeks, and by the looks of things there is nothing coming up for 5 or 6 months.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I know he was being funny but I get creeped out when I get a message that a total stranger is "following me".  I'm not tweeting so what reason could these people have for following me.  I'm not important or someone famous.




He had no idea what twitter was!


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Not at all!
> However it has to wait for a bit, John will be out of a job in a few weeks, and by the looks of things there is nothing coming up for 5 or 6 months.



YIKES!!!!!

That stinks.  Hopefully another project will come along sooner.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Silly John!!!  It might not be an official podcruise but we'll all be going.




Set the date!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> YIKES!!!!!
> 
> That stinks.  Hopefully another project will come along sooner.



Hoping for just a small project, a couple of months maybe.
There is something big coming in April or May!
We also don't want anything that is going to interfere with our ABD trip.
However I do not want him home telling me what I am doing wrong with my time either!


----------



## katscradle

I have to go get Kenny from school!
I will be back in an hour!
Don't talk too much now that I am finally caught up please!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> He had no idea what twitter was!


----------



## kathrna

Hey Everyone!  We're getting ready to carve pumpkins.


----------



## DVCsince02

While you all have been posting, I got a new laptop!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Hey Everyone!  We're getting ready to carve pumpkins.



Have fun - messy fun.


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> You guys could kill this thread before I get back.  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> Although I feel bad that I would miss the fun.




Have a great trip Anne!!!     I wish I was going. 




katscradle said:


> I am wondering if we can give our firstborn to John in exchange for a seven night!



I don't have children, so what should I offer him? 



tickledtink33 said:


> I think I'm going to book one of the 4 night cruises when they are released.  Not found of short cruises but I want to see the ship.







Tonya2426 said:


> Silly John!!!  It might not be an official podcruise but we'll all be going.



I'll go only if you guys go.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> While you all have been posting, I got a new laptop!  Woo Hoo!



Woo Hoo!!! Congrats Jen!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Ok, I am slow tonight, but Kevin about made me pee my pants laughing on the "Sorry Children...." thread.


----------



## aspen37

kathrna said:


> Hey Everyone!  We're getting ready to carve pumpkins.



That sounds like fun. I don't get kids trick or treating where I live. So I decorate at work and not at home.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> While you all have been posting, I got a new laptop!  Woo Hoo!



It's about time you got back on here young lady!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> You guys could kill this thread before I get back.  Just saying...
> Although I feel bad that I would miss the fun.




You guys & gals did that while I was gone, only fair, we do it again while you are gone.



DVCsince02 said:


> While you all have been posting, I got a new laptop!  Woo Hoo!



Congrats on the New Laptop.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Sorry I did not get back to you sooner!! 
It has been one of those days.

Congrats on the Laptop!!


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> While you all have been posting, I got a new laptop! Woo Hoo!


 
I'm dancing a jig of joy!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

DVCsince02 said:


> While you all have been posting, I got a new laptop!  Woo Hoo!




that laptop almost looks like it has Mickey's on it


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I'll go only if you guys go.


 
How about we decide on a date while on the bus from Hollywood to Disneyland in April!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

k5jmh said:


> that laptop almost looks like it has Mickey's on it


 
They are Vincent Van Gogh hidden Mickey's


----------



## WebmasterMike

Tonya2426 said:


> The Enchanted Garden looked really pretty.




When are they going to offer the "Secret Garden"?


----------



## shellyminnie

Congrats Jen!!


----------



## AnneR

> Have a great trip Anne!!!    I wish I was going.



Thanks Anna!


----------



## Tonya2426

k5jmh said:


> When are they going to offer the "Secret Garden"?


 
If they told us then it wouldn't be a secret now, would it?


----------



## AnneR

> You guys & gals did that while I was gone, only fair, we do it again while you are gone.



It was my suggestion

I know that I could get by reading the first and last pages.  I would just miss out on all the celebrating.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

So the rest of my day was kinda sucky. I had another panic attack and am trying to not let it upset me. I just wish this would stop already. Tomorrow is my follow up with the doc. I'm resting now and hoping to bounce back for UNO later.


----------



## Tonya2426

Mike in the Enchanted Garden


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> So the rest of my day was kinda sucky. I had another panic attack and am trying to not let it upset me. I just wish this would stop already. Tomorrow is my follow up with the doc. I'm resting now and hoping to bounce back for UNO later.



Have fun playing UNO Nikki - one of these nights I will have to join you.  UNO is one of those games that I can remember the rules for.


----------



## Tonya2426

Anna, is it still snowing in Aspen?


----------



## tickledtink33

DVCsince02 said:


> While you all have been posting, I got a new laptop!  Woo Hoo!



Congrats! 

Hope you love it.


----------



## shellyminnie

This working stuff is exhausting!!

They gave me a new cabinet (actually we "borrowed" it from another part of the office) which I needed, so tomorrow I have to fill it and rearrange some other things. But it's looking really, really good. I keep forgetting to take the camera to take pics, I will have to do that and post them.

Oh, and I also have earned the nickname "supply nazi"  When we finally get going we will have 500 people coming in and out of the office, so I can't have people coming in to the supply room and taking whatever they want. That's not going to work!  So, I have asked that the supply room be off limits to everyone except me, the AA, the 5 assistant managers and the office manager. So far so good!! My boss (who I still have not met) will be back on Monday, the big boss (who I still haven't met) will be back next Wednesday! Lots of work to do tomorrow!!


----------



## Tonya2426

shellyminnie said:


> This working stuff is exhausting!!
> 
> They gave me a new cabinet (actually we "borrowed" it from another part of the office) which I needed, so tomorrow I have to fill it and rearrange some other things. But it's looking really, really good. I keep forgetting to take the camera to take pics, I will have to do that and post them.
> 
> Oh, and I also have earned the nickname "supply nazi"  When we finally get going we will have 500 people coming in and out of the office, so I can't have people coming in to the supply room and taking whatever they want. That's not going to work!  So, I have asked that the supply room be off limits to everyone except me, the AA, the 5 assistant managers and the office manager. So far so good!! My boss (who I still have not met) will be back on Monday, the big boss (who I still haven't met) will be back next Wednesday! Lots of work to do tomorrow!!


 
Shelly protecting the supply closet


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> How about we decide on a date while on the bus from Hollywood to Disneyland in April!!!



Now that sounds like a plan!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Anna, is it still snowing in Aspen?



Unfortunately yes. I think the winter storm waring is about to expire, but know one told mother nature. 
I really like that smiley, it made me smile.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Unfortunately yes. I think the winter storm waring is about to expire, but know one told mother nature.
> I really like that smiley, it made me smile.


 
Well, stay warm and don't end up like this


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Tonya2426 said:


> Well, stay warm and don't end up like this



Well Tonya........ with all these smilies I'm kinda surprised you haven't found Edward and Bella smilies yet.....


----------



## Tonya2426

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well Tonya........ with all these smilies I'm kinda surprised you haven't found Edward and Bella smilies yet.....


 
Working on them  

But I do have a Jacob


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Well, stay warm and don't end up like this



My neighbor and I really like those two smileys. We were cracking up.


----------



## aspen37

Well, I have decided I don't want to cook and I need to go to the store anyway so I think I will have pizza for dinner tonight. I'll be back in 45 min to an hour.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Well, I have decided I don't want to cook and I need to go to the store anyway so I think I will have pizza for dinner tonight. I'll be back in 45 min to an hour.


 
I thought about ordering pizza but that would require that I change out of my jammies when the delivery guy got here and I am too lazy to do that


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> I thought about ordering pizza but that would require that I change out of my jammies when the delivery guy got here and I am too lazy to do that



 That could be me!


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Well, I have decided I don't want to cook and I need to go to the store anyway so I think I will have pizza for dinner tonight. I'll be back in 45 min to an hour.


 
Stay warm!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hello everyone!


----------



## sshaw10060

You have been very busy bees today. I had one of those days I would rather forget.  Then I had to go pick my dad up at the airport and the real stress began. Check back later.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I thought it was doing 3, 4 &  5 night sailings....



I haven't looked at the sailings, was just grasping at numbers....



katscradle said:


> I am wondering if we can give our firstborn to John in exchange for a seven night!



I'm thinking my middle one, but they might send him back and want payment after week.



DVCsince02 said:


> While you all have been posting, I got a new laptop!  Woo Hoo!



WOOT!   Where did you get it?



k5jmh said:


> Ok, I am slow tonight, but Kevin about made me pee my pants laughing on the "Sorry Children...." thread.



Linky no workie


----------



## tlcoke

We are under a Flood Watch yet again.  I am just glad it is rain and not snow in the forecast.  If this heavy moisture trend holds we are going to have a very Baaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddd winter coming, when things turn cold.


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello everyone!



Hi Luis Enrique!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> You have been very busy bees today. I had one of those days I would rather forget.  Then I had to go pick my dad up at the airport and the real stress began. Check back later.



There was a lot to chat about today

Have a good visit with your dad, Scott.  If I remember correctly, you have a trip coming up in a week or so?  I think I will be back before you leave but just in case - have a great time.


----------



## DVCsince02

aspen37 said:


> Woo Hoo!!! Congrats Jen!!







TheBeadPirate said:


> It's about time you got back on here young lady!







k5jmh said:


> that laptop almost looks like it has Mickey's on it







tickledtink33 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Hope you love it.



So far I am.



dpuck1998 said:


> WOOT!   Where did you get it?



http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+Pa...lack/9556287.p?id=1218123846583&skuId=9556287

Got it from Best Buy.  Broke down and got their card for 18 months with no interest.  Picked it up from the store about 2 hours after I ordered it.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

AnneR said:


> Hi Luis Enrique!


hi!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> We are under a Flood Watch yet again.  I am just glad it is rain and not snow in the forecast.  If this heavy moisture trend holds we are going to have a very Baaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddd winter coming, when things turn cold.



Oh my!

It has been a very damp fall here too but not anything like you have had.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Oh my!
> 
> It has been a very damp fall here too but not anything like you have had.



It just scares me of what winter will bring.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> It just scares me of what winter will bring.



Think positive - we voted no snow, ice or temperatures below 0.  Had full consensus on that point.  Tried to eliminate November but many people here wanted to keep it - we thought DAP would come faster.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Think positive - we voted no snow, ice or temperatures below 0.  Had full consensus on that point.  Tried to eliminate November but many people here wanted to keep it - we thought DAP would come faster.



I hope we stay warm - No cold weather then that equals no snow. 

6 weeks will go by fast, especially once you get back from your trip.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

For all of those who doubted what I said in chat last night, read my FB wall.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I hope we stay warm - No cold weather then that equals no snow.
> 
> 6 weeks will go by fast, especially once you get back from your trip.



I know it will between all the stuff and work and the stuff in my personal life - I think November is going to fly by.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> There was a lot to chat about today
> 
> Have a good visit with your dad, Scott.  If I remember correctly, you have a trip coming up in a week or so?  I think I will be back before you leave but just in case - have a great time.



Thanks Anne. You have a great trip too.  How long are you gone for.  We may overlap for a few days.


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> For all of those who doubted what I said in chat last night, read my FB wall.



I need to friend you


----------



## tlcoke

We got good news today at work.  We get 2 extra days off this year.

We usually got off at noon on the Wednesday before Thankgiving, but the students had the day off.  This year they are giving us the full day off, which means a two day work week that week. Woo Hoo!  

They are also giving us Christmas Eve off this year.  Usually we close early that day at the discretion of our Division head, but have had to work the entire day before.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Thanks Anne. You have a great trip too.  How long are you gone for.  We may overlap for a few days.



Mine is just a long weekend - we come back on Tuesday - this is a traditional long weekend for our school system so we have made a tradition of Disney.  It's great MNSSHP and F&W.


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> I know it will between all the stuff and work and the stuff in my personal life - I think November is going to fly by.



November is going to fly by, I think there is only one week during the month that my girls have a full school week... Between that and Thanksgiving, shopping, ect.  I am looking forward to it though, it's a great time of year!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> We got good news today at work.  We get 2 extra days off this year.
> 
> We usually got off at noon on the Wednesday before Thankgiving, but the students had the day off.  This year they are giving us the full day off, which means a two day work week that week. Woo Hoo!
> 
> They are also giving us Christmas Eve off this year.  Usually we close early that day at the discretion of our Division head, but have had to work the entire day before.



Extra time off!  I generally take those days off anyway but when I do have to work, you can only do a 1/2 day or you will have a 3 hour drive home.  I have to travel a major westward highway that is the only northwest exit from the whole DC Baltimore area.  It's horrible.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Anne, how are we not friends already?


----------



## WebmasterMike

I fixed the link, Don.



k5jmh said:


> Ok, I am slow tonight, but Kevin about made me pee my pants laughing on the "Sorry Children...." thread.


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> November is going to fly by, I think there is only one week during the month that my girls have a full school week... Between that and Thanksgiving, shopping, ect.  I am looking forward to it though, it's a great time of year!



I love the holidays this time of year. 

The week before Thanksgiving gets really fun - we have one of our major fundraisers on Thanksgiving Day - Turkey Trot 5K.  This year we are expecting over 2000 runners.  I start my day very early that day setting up for the race and then checking the runners in.  The whole thing is done by 10:30.


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> Anne, how are we not friends already?



I'm just getting started at FB that's probably why.


----------



## tlcoke

kimisabella said:


> November is going to fly by, I think there is only one week during the month that my girls have a full school week... Between that and Thanksgiving, shopping, ect.  I am looking forward to it though, it's a great time of year!



I usually hit all the Holiday Bazaars every weekend during November, if I don't have to work.  I have to go to Indy on November 7th for a meeting on Vacation Bible School Training for 2010, so I will miss out on a couple of good bazaars that weekend.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I love the holidays this time of year.
> 
> The week before Thanksgiving gets really fun - we have one of our major fundraisers on Thanksgiving Day - Turkey Trot 5K.  This year we are expecting over 2000 runners.  I start my day very early that day setting up for the race and then checking the runners in.  The whole thing is done by 10:30.



I usually go shopping on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I usually hit all the Holiday Bazaars every weekend during November, if I don't have to work.  I have to go to Indy on November 7th for a meeting on Vacation Bible School Training for 2010, so I will miss out on a couple of good bazaars that weekend.



I used to get to one or two Holiday Bazaars but haven't been able to do that the last couple of years.  We are not traveling over Christmas break - at least not yet - may have to go see DD24 if she can't get some time off work.  I am hoping to really decorate the house this year.


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> I love the holidays this time of year.
> 
> The week before Thanksgiving gets really fun - we have one of our major fundraisers on Thanksgiving Day - Turkey Trot 5K.  This year we are expecting over 2000 runners.  I start my day very early that day setting up for the race and then checking the runners in.  The whole thing is done by 10:30.



As long as the weather stays the way it is, I enjoy this time of year - especially Thanksgiving.  Hopefully the weather will cooperate for your fundraiser.  We like to watch the Macys Parade on TV, even though we live 45 minutes away, I would NEVER go into the city to actually go the parade or  New Year's Eve in Times Square!!



tlcoke said:


> I usually hit all the Holiday Bazaars every weekend during November, if I don't have to work.  I have to go to Indy on November 7th for a meeting on Vacation Bible School Training for 2010, so I will miss out on a couple of good bazaars that weekend.



Yeah, this is the time of year for the Holiday Fairs around here too.  Mostly in the churches and such.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I usually go shopping on Thanksgiving day.



At a brick and mortar store?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I used to get to one or two Holiday Bazaars but haven't been able to do that the last couple of years.  We are not traveling over Christmas break - at least not yet - may have to go see DD24 if she can't get some time off work.  I am hoping to really decorate the house this year.



I like decorating at my house too.  I usually do all my decorating outside, since no one sees my house on the inside during the holidays, I don't usually put up any decorations on the inside.  I share them on the outside instead.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I like decorating at my house too.  I usually do all my decorating outside, since no one sees my house on the inside during the holidays, I don't usually put up any decorations on the inside.  I share them on the outside instead.



I enjoy my inside ones so I decorate for me - I am a snowman collector.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> At a brick and mortar store?



Yes, I hit all the stores that have Thanksgiving Day sales - Kmart, Mejier, Garden Ridge & I usually hit our Super Walmart that is also open due to the grocery store inside.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Yes, I hit all the stores that have Thanksgiving Day sales - Kmart, Mejier, Garden Ridge & I usually hit our Super Walmart that is also open due to the grocery store inside.



I don't pay attention to stores on Thanksgiving Day, I did not realize so many were open.

I am aware that Prime Outlets is over the top for Black Friday - they require their stores to open at midnight and stay open through 10 the next night.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I enjoy my inside ones so I decorate for me - I am a snowman collector.



I am not home enough to decorate inside.  I use to decorate inside, but I found my self too lazy to take them down so when I moved, I decided not to decorate on the inside anymore, just spend my decorating energy on the outside of the house.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> We got good news today at work.  We get 2 extra days off this year.
> 
> We usually got off at noon on the Wednesday before Thankgiving, but the students had the day off.  This year they are giving us the full day off, which means a two day work week that week. Woo Hoo!
> 
> They are also giving us Christmas Eve off this year.  Usually we close early that day at the discretion of our Division head, but have had to work the entire day before.



Our University usually gives bonus days around the holidays as well.  It works well for everyone but the hospital where we have to pay overtime which blows our monthly budget and work without our usual support services.  It's hard not to complain even though I am in the 2% of employees inconvenienced and the other 98% are happy as can be.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am not home enough to decorate inside.  I use to decorate inside, but I found my self too lazy to take them down so when I moved, I decided not to decorate on the inside anymore, just spend my decorating energy on the outside of the house.



Oh sometimes its February when the decorations come down inside - actually, I have a cross-stitched Santa that stays over my mantel all year round. - I worked too hard on it for it to only be on display for a couple of months a year.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Mine is just a long weekend - we come back on Tuesday - this is a traditional long weekend for our school system so we have made a tradition of Disney.  It's great MNSSHP and F&W.



Have fun we'll have to wait until DAP to meet face to face.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I don't pay attention to stores on Thanksgiving Day, I did not realize so many were open.
> 
> I am aware that Prime Outlets is over the top for Black Friday - they require their stores to open at midnight and stay open through 10 the next night.



I usually hit them just south of Indianapolis about 5 am Friday Morning.  I usually hit JC Penny's for the Disney Snow globe when they open at 4 am,  then head north to the outlet mall.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> I usually hit them just south of Indianapolis about 5 am Friday Morning.  I usually hit JC Penny's for the Disney Snow globe when they open at 4 am,  then head north to the outlet mall.



Sounds a little crazy to me, but then again I spend the day running extension cords for our Christmas display since the lights go on at 5:30 that day and I am always running behind.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Our University usually gives bonus days around the holidays as well.  It works well for everyone but the hospital where we have to pay overtime which blows our monthly budget and work without our usual support services.  It's hard not to complain even though I am in the 2% of employees inconvenienced and the other 98% are happy as can be.



Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's Eve are the only day that we provide incentive pay - if you work these days, you get time and 1/2 of course this is only in our 24/7 programs.  It has been the best way for us to get those shifts covered.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I usually hit them just south of Indianapolis about 5 am Friday Morning.  I usually hit JC Penny's for the Disney Snow globe when they open at 4 am,  then head north to the outlet mall.



On-line shopping is what I do.


----------



## kimisabella

We finally broke down and bought an artificial Christmas Tree the day after Christmas last year.  I've always had real, even before I was married and living w/my parents, so this was a huge thing for me.  I loved the real trees, but, the past few years they've gotten to be such a pain in the neck, and, we wouldn't be able to decorate it until closer to Christmas.

I am excited to break out the new Christmas tree this year, I think I'll do it the weekend after Thanksgiving.  I decorate a lot, both inside and out.  Christmas is my favorite  holiday and I have lots of stuff.

I have a whole plastic bin in my attic filled with my most prized posessions.... my disney ornaments.  I usually get a few personalized ornaments when we go down to WDW each year and I love being able to bring them out and display them!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Oh sometimes its February when the decorations come down inside - actually, I have a cross-stitched Santa that stays over my mantel all year round. - I worked too hard on it for it to only be on display for a couple of months a year.



One year, I left the Tree up until May in my Apartment, however, it had a not so christmasy theme to it, so it wasn't that awkward.  I just had it decorated with White lights and Homemade Gold Bows on it.


----------



## Renysmom

Just wanted to say hi to everyone...  I am almost done cleaning the house and then off to bed.. We are leaving at 5:00 am.. I will have the aircard the entire drive so I will DIS from the car and get caught up then.

Talk in the morning


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> On-line shopping is what I do.



I like the fun of finding bargins, but I have learned to stay away from Target, Walmart until at least 1 hour after their black friday sale begins, to keep from getting trampled.


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone...  I am almost done cleaning the house and then off to bed.. We are leaving at 5:00 am.. I will have the aircard the entire drive so I will DIS from the car and get caught up then.
> 
> Talk in the morning



Have a great trip.  I am counting the days until you get of the ship so I can get on.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone...  I am almost done cleaning the house and then off to bed.. We are leaving at 5:00 am.. I will have the aircard the entire drive so I will DIS from the car and get caught up then.
> 
> Talk in the morning



Kelly, Enjoy your Cruise.


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> We finally broke down and bought an artificial Christmas Tree the day after Christmas last year.  I've always had real, even before I was married and living w/my parents, so this was a huge thing for me.  I loved the real trees, but, the past few years they've gotten to be such a pain in the neck, and, we wouldn't be able to decorate it until closer to Christmas.
> 
> I am excited to break out the new Christmas tree this year, I think I'll do it the weekend after Thanksgiving.  I decorate a lot, both inside and out.  Christmas is my favorite  holiday and I have lots of stuff.
> 
> I have a whole plastic bin in my attic filled with my most prized posessions.... my disney ornaments.  I usually get a few personalized ornaments when we go down to WDW each year and I love being able to bring them out and display them!



I've had an artifical tree for years.  I like being able to set it up early and leave it up later.  I miss the natural pine smell but the joy of having the tree up longer wins out.

In the other house and before this cat, we used to put up two trees one artifical that had all the breakable ornaments and the real ones with non breakable.  Just don't have the room in this house and this cat is to nosey.


----------



## sshaw10060

kimisabella said:


> We finally broke down and bought an artificial Christmas Tree the day after Christmas last year.  I've always had real, even before I was married and living w/my parents, so this was a huge thing for me.  I loved the real trees, but, the past few years they've gotten to be such a pain in the neck, and, we wouldn't be able to decorate it until closer to Christmas.
> 
> I am excited to break out the new Christmas tree this year, I think I'll do it the weekend after Thanksgiving.  I decorate a lot, both inside and out.  Christmas is my favorite  holiday and I have lots of stuff.
> 
> I have a whole plastic bin in my attic filled with my most prized posessions.... my disney ornaments.  I usually get a few personalized ornaments when we go down to WDW each year and I love being able to bring them out and display them!



Every year we go and cut our tree the day after Christmas. If the weather is nice it is a ton of fun. If it's cold or rainy Pam is like "just cut that one down so I can get back in the car."


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone...  I am almost done cleaning the house and then off to bed.. We are leaving at 5:00 am.. I will have the aircard the entire drive so I will DIS from the car and get caught up then.
> 
> Talk in the morning



I'm leaving earlier than you to get to the airport.  I have a 7 am flight - the airport is an hour and 1/2 drive from home.  Can anyone say 3:15 wake up time.


----------



## tlcoke

kimisabella said:


> We finally broke down and bought an artificial Christmas Tree the day after Christmas last year.  I've always had real, even before I was married and living w/my parents, so this was a huge thing for me.  I loved the real trees, but, the past few years they've gotten to be such a pain in the neck, and, we wouldn't be able to decorate it until closer to Christmas.
> 
> I am excited to break out the new Christmas tree this year, I think I'll do it the weekend after Thanksgiving.  I decorate a lot, both inside and out.  Christmas is my favorite  holiday and I have lots of stuff.
> 
> I have a whole plastic bin in my attic filled with my most prized posessions.... my disney ornaments.  I usually get a few personalized ornaments when we go down to WDW each year and I love being able to bring them out and display them!



I love christmas, but I have never had a real tree, because I am allergic to all members of the Pine & Evergreen tree family.  I usually get a Sinus Infection in December, just from all the live christmas tree sales at the stores.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I'm leaving earlier than you to get to the airport.  I have a 7 am flight - the airport is an hour and 1/2 drive from home.  Can anyone say 3:15 wake up time.



I would have drove to  the airport tonight and spent the night near the airport in a hotel.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I would have drove to  the airport tonight and spent the night near the airport in a hotel.



Yes but - kids, we had activities scheduled tonight.  I only have one home right now.

Have I ever told the story of my trip last month when I did go down the night before.  It was the night to spring the clock forward.  I still had my blackberry then.  I requested a wake up call and set the phone as back up.  The phone went off, I got up and it wasn't until I turned the TV on I realized that I was an hour late.

Picture me - running through the airport as the make last call for our flight.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> We finally broke down and bought an artificial Christmas Tree the day after Christmas last year.  I've always had real, even before I was married and living w/my parents, so this was a huge thing for me.  I loved the real trees, but, the past few years they've gotten to be such a pain in the neck, and, we wouldn't be able to decorate it until closer to Christmas.
> 
> I am excited to break out the new Christmas tree this year, I think I'll do it the weekend after Thanksgiving.  I decorate a lot, both inside and out.  Christmas is my favorite  holiday and I have lots of stuff.
> 
> I have a whole plastic bin in my attic filled with my most prized posessions.... my disney ornaments.  I usually get a few personalized ornaments when we go down to WDW each year and I love being able to bring them out and display them!



A fake tree was a big step for me too, but we put it up right after halloween and have xmas with my snow bird inlaws at thanksgiving.  Plus we leave to florida for xmas so its just much easier having a fake tree.


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> A fake tree was a big step for me too, but we put it up right after halloween and have xmas with my snow bird inlaws at thanksgiving.  Plus we leave to florida for xmas so its just much easier having a fake tree.



I really love our fake tree.  All the lights are prewired.  We really need a new one this year.  We have looked at all the stores and haven't found anything we like yet.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Yes but - kids, we had activities scheduled tonight.  I only have one home right now.
> 
> Have I ever told the story of my trip last month when I did go down the night before.  It was the night to spring the clock forward.  I still had my blackberry then.  I requested a wake up call and set the phone as back up.  The phone went off, I got up and it wasn't until I turned the TV on I realized that I was an hour late.
> 
> Picture me - running through the airport as the make last call for our flight.



Not fun.  I was afraid I was traveling on time change weekend last weekend.  I was glad it is this coming weekend instead.  I have done that before and it is not fun, the time I went to Chicago, which is an hour behind us and the time changed while we were there and coming home we lost two hours.  Talk about Jet Lag and we didn't even fly.


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> I really love our fake tree.  All the lights are prewired.  We really need a new one this year.  We have looked at all the stores and haven't found anything we like yet.



My next tree is pre-lit!


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> I've had an artifical tree for years.  I like being able to set it up early and leave it up later.  I miss the natural pine smell but the joy of having the tree up longer wins out.
> 
> In the other house and before this cat, we used to put up two trees one artifical that had all the breakable ornaments and the real ones with non breakable.  Just don't have the room in this house and this cat is to nosey.



The smell is what I'm going to miss the most.  I actually put up a few different trees in my house, but, the "main" tree was always real.  Now they are all going to be fake - oh well.



sshaw10060 said:


> Every year we go and cut our tree the day after Christmas. If the weather is nice it is a ton of fun. If it's cold or rainy Pam is like "just cut that one down so I can get back in the car."



We recently went apple picking and behind all the apple trees was all of the Christmas trees.  I'm sure it's a fun thing to do.  We just got tired of dressing in hats, gloves, scarf, ect.. and looking for the right tree.  Its so much easier this way.



tlcoke said:


> I love christmas, but I have never had a real tree, because I am allergic to all members of the Pine & Evergreen tree family.  I usually get a Sinus Infection in December, just from all the live christmas tree sales at the stores.



Oh that stinks.  Right now the Waldbaums near my house has a ton of fall decorations, potpourri, ect., and when you walk in the door the smell of cinammon and spice hits you in the face and is so strong.  It stinks so bad, I don't know how they can work in there, it would give me such a headache.


----------



## dpuck1998

spaddy said:


> I really love our fake tree.  All the lights are prewired.  We really need a new one this year.  We have looked at all the stores and haven't found anything we like yet.



We always get our at Menards after xmas, they sell the decorated ones for 70-80 percent off the cost with all the decorations.


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> My next tree is pre-lit!



It is awesome!


----------



## spaddy

dpuck1998 said:


> We always get our at Menards after xmas, they sell the decorated ones for 70-80 percent off the cost with all the decorations.



No Menards here.    We should have bought one last year, but we have been saying that every year for 4 years.  Our tree is on its last leg so to speak.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> We are under a Flood Watch yet again.  I am just glad it is rain and not snow in the forecast.  If this heavy moisture trend holds we are going to have a very Baaaaaaaaaaaaddddddddddd winter coming, when things turn cold.



I think we are going to have an extremely snowy winter here. 



tlcoke said:


> We got good news today at work.  We get 2 extra days off this year.
> 
> We usually got off at noon on the Wednesday before Thankgiving, but the students had the day off.  This year they are giving us the full day off, which means a two day work week that week. Woo Hoo!
> 
> They are also giving us Christmas Eve off this year.  Usually we close early that day at the discretion of our Division head, but have had to work the entire day before.



Extra days off are always great!   



Renysmom said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone...  I am almost done cleaning the house and then off to bed.. We are leaving at 5:00 am.. I will have the aircard the entire drive so I will DIS from the car and get caught up then.
> 
> Talk in the morning




Have a great cruise! Please warm up in the caribbean sun for me.


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> A fake tree was a big step for me too, but we put it up right after halloween and have xmas with my snow bird inlaws at thanksgiving.  Plus we leave to florida for xmas so its just much easier having a fake tree.



Wow, that's early - and I thought right after Thanksgiving was going to be early.  That was also a plus for us, knowing that our tree will be up when we are in WDW so we wouldn't have to do it when we got home.



spaddy said:


> I really love our fake tree.  All the lights are prewired.  We really need a new one this year.  We have looked at all the stores and haven't found anything we like yet.



The lights on our tree are pre-wired also.  You could probably get a better deal right after Christmas, that is if your tree is able to make it through this one.

Now that I think of it, I did see an ad in the newspaper for a big garden center near us already putting the trees on sale, maybe because of the economy the sales will be better????


----------



## AnneR

[QUOTEI think we are going to have an extremely snowy winter here. 

][/QUOTE]

I can't figure out why you would think that

I hope that it doesn't turn out to be true.


----------



## tlcoke

kimisabella said:


> The smell is what I'm going to miss the most.  I actually put up a few different trees in my house, but, the "main" tree was always real.  Now they are all going to be fake - oh well.



You might want to use some evergreen sprigs on tables as flower arrangements through out your house.





kimisabella said:


> Oh that stinks.  Right now the Waldbaums near my house has a ton of fall decorations, potpourri, ect., and when you walk in the door the smell of cinammon and spice hits you in the face and is so strong.  It stinks so bad, I don't know how they can work in there, it would give me such a headache.



I can't go in any store that has a very odor perfume odor to it, as my sinuses will close off.  The Candle store in DTD gets me just when I walk by on the sidewalk outside.


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> The lights on our tree are pre-wired also.  You could probably get a better deal right after Christmas, that is if your tree is able to make it through this one.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I did see an ad in the newspaper for a big garden center near us already putting the trees on sale, maybe because of the economy the sales will be better????



I will have to look for an early sale.  That would be great.   We can probably make it one more year if we have to, but our tree is sort of held together with tape.  We are starting to get scared it is going to fall on my son's head.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Wow, that's early - and I thought right after Thanksgiving was going to be early.  That was also a plus for us, knowing that our tree will be up when we are in WDW so we wouldn't have to do it when we got home.
> 
> 
> 
> The lights on our tree are pre-wired also.  You could probably get a better deal right after Christmas, that is if your tree is able to make it through this one.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I did see an ad in the newspaper for a big garden center near us already putting the trees on sale, maybe because of the economy the sales will be better????



We always leave a few presents under the tree so the kids know santa visited the house while we were gone.


----------



## AnneR

User Name Posts 
AnneR  112 
Tonya2426  106 
jeanigor  102 
katscradle  51 
tlcoke  46 
aspen37  43 
tickledtink33  41 
scarlett873  30 
cocowum  24 
Annette_VA  23 


Just to see for once in this current thread.

I am on top.  Hurry and catch up Todd.


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> You might want to use some evergreen sprigs on tables as flower arrangements through out your house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go in any store that has a very odor perfume odor to it, as my sinuses will close off.  The Candle store in DTD gets me just when I walk by on the sidewalk outside.



That store is really stinky.


----------



## aspen37

[/QUOTE]

I can't figure out why you would think that

I hope that it doesn't turn out to be true.[/QUOTE]





I hope it will be a warm and sunny winter! I'm thinking warm toughts.


----------



## tlcoke

aspen37 said:


> I think we are going to have an extremely snowy winter here.



I just hope our Rainy Season that has been going strong since Late April, doesn't turn into a Snowy Season.  Our Local TV weatherman posted on FB that this will be the 7th Friday in a row that we have had rain in the forecast.


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> That store is really stinky.



I can't handle stinky stores - actually I have problems with aromas in general.  I have had to give up many scented products - it feels like I can't breathe.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Mine is just a long weekend - we come back on Tuesday - this is a traditional long weekend for our school system so we have made a tradition of Disney.  It's great MNSSHP and F&W.



Just wanted to stop by and say have a great trip!


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say have a great trip!



Thanks - how is your little one doing?


----------



## wildfan1473

Renysmom said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone...  I am almost done cleaning the house and then off to bed.. We are leaving at 5:00 am.. I will have the aircard the entire drive so I will DIS from the car and get caught up then.
> 
> Talk in the morning



You have a great trip too, Kelly!


----------



## chirurgeon

Just got caught up with this evenings posts. I vote for PC 3.0 on a 5 day cruise on the Disney Dream.  I can't wait for the Aqua Duck and the virtual porthole.  I want an inside cabin just to see that. 

Anna I hope you can dig out soon.

As far as Christmas trees go, we have two pre lit artificial trees.  A full size tree for the living room and a pencil tree for the dining room. The trees will be going up the weekend before DAP. The rest of the house will be decorated the week before that.

Kim


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> We always leave a few presents under the tree so the kids know santa visited the house while we were gone.




You think of everything, don't you  



spaddy said:


> That store is really stinky.



Are you talking about that store "Basin" in DTD?  If so, that store stinks, I can't go in it...


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> Just got caught up with this evenings posts. I vote for PC 3.0 on a 5 day cruise on the Disney Dream.  I can't wait for the Aqua Duck and the virtual porthole.  I want an inside cabin just to see that.
> 
> Anna I hope you can dig out soon.
> 
> As far as Christmas trees go, we have two pre lit artificial trees.  A full size tree for the living room and a pencil tree for the dining room. The trees will be going up the weekend before DAP. The rest of the house will be decorated the week before that.
> 
> Kim



Well you summarized our discussion in a single post.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> You think of everything, don't you



I'm an uber planner for vacation, in real life I'm terrible.  My poor wife has to bring me stuff all the time.  Shes the wonder human.


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> That store is really stinky.





AnneR said:


> I can't handle stinky stores - actually I have problems with aromas in general.  I have had to give up many scented products - it feels like I can't breathe.



I am the same about Aromas too.  I have several friends who like to give Candles for gifts too, so I accept them with a smile and then have to figure out how to get rid of them due to my allergy to the fragrance.


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm an uber planner for vacation, in real life I'm terrible.  My poor wife has to bring me stuff all the time.  Shes the wonder human.



I used to think I was the uber planner in everything.  That is until I hired two marvels how can plan and organize anything.  Now, we just agree on date and time and they take if from there.  I just get in their way.  I have determined that I am just an obsessed list maker.


----------



## tlcoke

kimisabella said:


> Are you talking about that store "Basin" in DTD?  If so, that store stinks, I can't go in it...



Yes, that is the store I was talking about,


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm an uber planner for vacation, in real life I'm terrible.  My poor wife has to bring me stuff all the time.  Shes the wonder human.



She certainly is - she's stayed with you all this time!!!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am the same about Aromas too.  I have several friends who like to give Candles for gifts too, so I accept them with a smile and then have to figure out how to get rid of them due to my allergy to the fragrance.



I used to be a major candle person but now I have to be careful.  It's funny I am so sensitive that I can smell even the slightest fragrance.  I drive my girls crazy - "what's that smell"


----------



## spaddy

Speaking of "smells".  I have a very bad smell coming from the area of my washer.  I hope nothing is going wrong with the washer or the drain.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> She certainly is - she's stayed with you all this time!!!



Exactly....her only flaw


----------



## WebmasterJohn

OK Gang I have some news to share about the Toy Story Party pm 12/12/09 as part of DAP.

I was speaking with our Disney Event Coordinator today and I have the event start time wrong.  We will be starting at 9:30PM instead of 9:00PM.  Apparently I misunderstood how it was going to work - I thought we were going to start at 9PM and the food would be served at 9:30 - turns out the whole thing starts at 9:30PM.  Not sure how I missed that, but.....

So this kind of creates a bad news/good news kind of scenario.  The bad news being we will start a half hour later - the good news being that some folks who had ADR's that night and were afraid they would not make the party will be fine.

The other good news is that folks planning on attending the D23 event the same night might still be able to make it to our event as well.  D23 is scheduled to end at 9:45PM and from what I understand that is going to be the end of the 'dessert party' - nothing special is planned.  So if you were at the D23 event you could leave a few minutes early and make it to our event.

Now - if anyone is upset with this change and does not want to attend the party anymore I completetly understand.  Just contact me and I will make sure you are removed from the list and any monies paid are refunded.

If you could not attend our event before because it conflicted with something else - but now you feel you can make it  - feel free to contact me as well and I will make sure you get signed up for the event.

I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused any one.

Thanks
John

John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## AnneR

WebmasterJohn said:


> OK Gang I have some news to share about the Toy Story Party pm 12/12/09 as part of DAP.
> 
> I was speaking with our Disney Event Coordinator today and I have the event start time wrong.  We will be starting at 9:30PM instead of 9:00PM.  Apparently I misunderstood how it was going to work - I thought we were going to start at 9PM and the food would be served at 9:30 - turns out the whole thing starts at 9:30PM.  Not sure how I missed that, but.....
> 
> So this kind of creates a bad news/good news kind of scenario.  The bad news being we will start a half hour later - the good news being that some folks who had ADR's that night and were afraid they would not make the party will be fine.
> 
> The other good news is that folks planning on attending the D23 event the same night might still be able to make it to our event as well.  D23 is scheduled to end at 9:45PM and from what I understand that is going to be the end of the 'dessert party' - nothing special is planned.  So if you were at the D23 event you could leave a few minutes early and make it to our event.
> 
> Now - if anyone is upset with this change and does not want to attend the party anymore I completetly understand.  Just contact me and I will make sure you are removed from the list and any monies paid are refunded.
> 
> If you could not attend our event before because it conflicted with something else - but now you feel you can make it  - feel free to contact me as well and I will make sure you get signed up for the event.
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused any one.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com



Thanks for the information John

The important topic tonight is real or artifical.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I used to be a major candle person but now I have to be careful.  It's funny I am so sensitive that I can smell even the slightest fragrance.  I drive my girls crazy - "what's that smell"



I can't go to Theater's anymore because of the combination of people's fragrances in the air, make me sick.   If I go to a movie theater, I have to go to earliest showing of the day, so that I avoid people who "Dress Up" for the movie.


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> Exactly....her only flaw



Nah, you're a good husband


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I can't go to Theater's anymore because of the combination of people's fragrances in the air, make me sick.   If I go to a movie theater, I have to go to earliest showing of the day, so that I avoid people who "Dress Up" for the movie.



I would probably have the same problem - but I don't sit through movies.  I tend to multi-task and that is kind of hard.


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> I can't go to Theater's anymore because of the combination of people's fragrances in the air, make me sick.   If I go to a movie theater, I have to go to earliest showing of the day, so that I avoid people who "Dress Up" for the movie.



No one in Pittsburgh "dresses up" for the movies.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> I just hope our Rainy Season that has been going strong since Late April, doesn't turn into a Snowy Season.  Our Local TV weatherman posted on FB that this will be the 7th Friday in a row that we have had rain in the forecast.



Wow that is way too many rainy Friday's! I think all this snow here  is the rain you guys will getting. I hope it stops for you guys.



chirurgeon said:


> Just got caught up with this evenings posts. I vote for PC 3.0 on a 5 day cruise on the Disney Dream.  I can't wait for the Aqua Duck and the virtual porthole.  I want an inside cabin just to see that.
> 
> Anna I hope you can dig out soon.
> 
> As far as Christmas trees go, we have two pre lit artificial trees.  A full size tree for the living room and a pencil tree for the dining room. The trees will be going up the weekend before DAP. The rest of the house will be decorated the week before that.
> 
> Kim




Hi Kim!  I'm hoping that this weekend is go to be nice. 

I'm just decorating my office this year I think. THat is where I spend most of my time.


----------



## spaddy

WebmasterJohn said:


> OK Gang I have some news to share about the Toy Story Party pm 12/12/09 as part of DAP.
> 
> I was speaking with our Disney Event Coordinator today and I have the event start time wrong.  We will be starting at 9:30PM instead of 9:00PM.  Apparently I misunderstood how it was going to work - I thought we were going to start at 9PM and the food would be served at 9:30 - turns out the whole thing starts at 9:30PM.  Not sure how I missed that, but.....
> 
> So this kind of creates a bad news/good news kind of scenario.  The bad news being we will start a half hour later - the good news being that some folks who had ADR's that night and were afraid they would not make the party will be fine.
> 
> The other good news is that folks planning on attending the D23 event the same night might still be able to make it to our event as well.  D23 is scheduled to end at 9:45PM and from what I understand that is going to be the end of the 'dessert party' - nothing special is planned.  So if you were at the D23 event you could leave a few minutes early and make it to our event.
> 
> Now - if anyone is upset with this change and does not want to attend the party anymore I completetly understand.  Just contact me and I will make sure you are removed from the list and any monies paid are refunded.
> 
> If you could not attend our event before because it conflicted with something else - but now you feel you can make it  - feel free to contact me as well and I will make sure you get signed up for the event.
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused any one.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com



Thanks for the info John.  This will make my evening much easuer and hopefully it won't throw anyone off or prevent them from making the party.


----------



## tlcoke

aspen37 said:


> Wow that is way too many rainy Friday's! I think all this snow here  is the rain you guys will getting. I hope it stops for you guys.



If you are correct, I hope your snow stops, so that our rain stops.


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> No one in Pittsburgh "dresses up" for the movies.



I can't tell you the last time I went to a movie at night, so they might not dress up here any more either.


----------



## tlcoke

WebmasterJohn said:


> OK Gang I have some news to share about the Toy Story Party pm 12/12/09 as part of DAP.
> 
> I was speaking with our Disney Event Coordinator today and I have the event start time wrong.  We will be starting at 9:30PM instead of 9:00PM.  Apparently I misunderstood how it was going to work - I thought we were going to start at 9PM and the food would be served at 9:30 - turns out the whole thing starts at 9:30PM.  Not sure how I missed that, but.....
> 
> So this kind of creates a bad news/good news kind of scenario.  The bad news being we will start a half hour later - the good news being that some folks who had ADR's that night and were afraid they would not make the party will be fine.
> 
> The other good news is that folks planning on attending the D23 event the same night might still be able to make it to our event as well.  D23 is scheduled to end at 9:45PM and from what I understand that is going to be the end of the 'dessert party' - nothing special is planned.  So if you were at the D23 event you could leave a few minutes early and make it to our event.
> 
> Now - if anyone is upset with this change and does not want to attend the party anymore I completetly understand.  Just contact me and I will make sure you are removed from the list and any monies paid are refunded.
> 
> If you could not attend our event before because it conflicted with something else - but now you feel you can make it  - feel free to contact me as well and I will make sure you get signed up for the event.
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused any one.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com



Thanks for the Update John.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> I can't go to Theater's anymore because of the combination of people's fragrances in the air, make me sick.   If I go to a movie theater, I have to go to earliest showing of the day, so that I avoid people who "Dress Up" for the movie.



The last couple of time I went to the movies it was nothing but teenagers. They went wearing a lot of perfume thank goodness. I wear perfume, but I only wear a tiny amount. I don't know why people have to bathe in it.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I'm leaving earlier than you to get to the airport.  I have a 7 am flight - the airport is an hour and 1/2 drive from home.  Can anyone say 3:15 wake up time.






I hope you have a GREAT trip!!


----------



## AnneR

Well friends, I have reached the end for today.  I need to get up in less than 6 hours.  Off to bed for me.  I am leaving my farm and yoville baking in the capable hands of DD15 so if you see me on FB - fooled ya, it's a stand in.

Unless I get lucky and find a computer, I will not be on the boards until Tuesday night.

Have a great weekend, a wonderful Halloween and I will see you next month.  It will be hyper planning time then.


----------



## tlcoke

aspen37 said:


> The last couple of time I went to the movies it was nothing but teenagers. They went wearing a lot of perfume thank goodness. I wear perfume, but I only wear a tiny amount. I don't know why people have to bathe in it.



That is why I cannot go to the movies or to a Theater style show (musical) anymore.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Well friends, I have reached the end for today.  I need to get up in less than 6 hours.  Off to bed for me.  I am leaving my farm and yoville baking in the capable hands of DD15 so if you see me on FB - fooled ya, it's a stand in.
> 
> Unless I get lucky and find a computer, I will not be on the boards until Tuesday night.
> 
> Have a great weekend, a wonderful Halloween and I will see you next month.  It will be hyper planning time then.



Have a good trip and enjoy yourself.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I used to be a major candle person but now I have to be careful.  It's funny I am so sensitive that I can smell even the slightest fragrance.  I drive my girls crazy - "what's that smell"



I just got back from DD's game and the woman in front of me had a very strong perfume on. I have a killer headache now from it.


----------



## aspen37

WebmasterJohn said:


> OK Gang I have some news to share about the Toy Story Party pm 12/12/09 as part of DAP.
> 
> I was speaking with our Disney Event Coordinator today and I have the event start time wrong.  We will be starting at 9:30PM instead of 9:00PM.  Apparently I misunderstood how it was going to work - I thought we were going to start at 9PM and the food would be served at 9:30 - turns out the whole thing starts at 9:30PM.  Not sure how I missed that, but.....
> 
> So this kind of creates a bad news/good news kind of scenario.  The bad news being we will start a half hour later - the good news being that some folks who had ADR's that night and were afraid they would not make the party will be fine.
> 
> The other good news is that folks planning on attending the D23 event the same night might still be able to make it to our event as well.  D23 is scheduled to end at 9:45PM and from what I understand that is going to be the end of the 'dessert party' - nothing special is planned.  So if you were at the D23 event you could leave a few minutes early and make it to our event.
> 
> Now - if anyone is upset with this change and does not want to attend the party anymore I completetly understand.  Just contact me and I will make sure you are removed from the list and any monies paid are refunded.
> 
> If you could not attend our event before because it conflicted with something else - but now you feel you can make it  - feel free to contact me as well and I will make sure you get signed up for the event.
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused any one.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com




Thanks for the update John!    I don't care if it started at 11:30 I will be there!


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> That is why I cannot go to the movies or to a Theater style show (musical) anymore.



My best friend has Asthma and it will cause her to have a Asthma attack.


----------



## sshaw10060

I think I'll have to ask permission to stay up past 9:30 so I can go to TSM.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Thanks - how is your little one doing?



I thought he was better, but now he has a fever again


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to say goodnight everyone!!  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## kathrna

We're finished with pumpkins.  Finished cleaning up after the pumpkins.  Finished rinsing the seeds from the pumpkins.  (The boys want to toss them out in the flower bed and have pumpkins galore next year).  
The Pan de Muerto is made but lacking the powdered sugar it was supposed to have on it.  Not my problem.  I was nice enough to go shopping for DS today anyway.  He's lucky he had ingredients to make the bread at all.  Tomorrow we go to the cemetary to celebrate Dia de los muertos with his class.  

Anne, have a *GREAT* trip!  I'll miss your purple ink.  Talk to you when you get back!

Jen, congrats on the new notebook!  Very cool!

Jennifer, I'm sorry your guy has a fever again.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I am going to say goodnight everyone!!  See you all tomorrow.



Goodnight Tracey!


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> Well friends, I have reached the end for today.  I need to get up in less than 6 hours.  Off to bed for me.  I am leaving my farm and yoville baking in the capable hands of DD15 so if you see me on FB - fooled ya, it's a stand in.
> 
> Unless I get lucky and find a computer, I will not be on the boards until Tuesday night.
> 
> Have a great weekend, a wonderful Halloween and I will see you next month.  It will be hyper planning time then.



Have a great trip.


----------



## sshaw10060

Heading to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Heading to bed. Goodnight all.



Goodnight, Scott.


----------



## kathrna

shhhh.... if you listen hard enough, you'll hear crickets.  (It's very quiet here!)


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> shhhh.... if you listen hard enough, you'll hear crickets.  (It's very quiet here!)



Good eveing Kathy.  It is very quiet in here.  I am exhausted from trick or treating this evening.  We live on a big hill and I decided it was a good idea to go running today.

I will have to post my photo with the Stanley Cup later too.  It did not come out well.  My son refused to touch it.


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> shhhh.... if you listen hard enough, you'll hear crickets.  (It's very quiet here!)







spaddy said:


> Good eveing Kathy.  It is very quiet in here.  I am exhausted from trick or treating this evening.  We live on a big hill and I decided it was a good idea to go running today.
> 
> I will have to post my photo with the Stanley Cup later too.  It did not come out well.  My son refused to touch it.



Where's that picture Anne? Post up girl.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> While you all have been posting, I got a new laptop!  Woo Hoo!



Yay, congrats Jen!


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> that laptop almost looks like it has Mickey's on it




I would say you are right.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> Good eveing Kathy.  It is very quiet in here.  I am exhausted from trick or treating this evening.  We live on a big hill and I decided it was a good idea to go running today.
> 
> I will have to post my photo with the Stanley Cup later too.  It did not come out well.  My son refused to touch it.



Why wouldn't he touch it??  

How is your training coming along? 

You had trick or treating tonight?  Just tonight or will there be more?  We have Fall Festival tomorrow night then t or t on Saturday night.  I'm wondering how long DS12 will keep this up.  DS7 still loves it.  He's taking it easy on me and re-using last year's costume.  By the way, I LOVE the Woody costume!  I so wanted to be Jessie this year, but neither boy would be Buzz or Woody.  I will probably buy the costume for next year.  Maybe it will be even more on sale on Sunday.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Now that sounds like a plan!



I think it sounds like an excellant idea!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> So far I am.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+Pa...lack/9556287.p?id=1218123846583&skuId=9556287
> 
> Got it from Best Buy.  Broke down and got their card for 18 months with no interest.  Picked it up from the store about 2 hours after I ordered it.




I love your laptop!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> We got good news today at work.  We get 2 extra days off this year.
> 
> We usually got off at noon on the Wednesday before Thankgiving, but the students had the day off.  This year they are giving us the full day off, which means a two day work week that week. Woo Hoo!
> 
> They are also giving us Christmas Eve off this year.  Usually we close early that day at the discretion of our Division head, but have had to work the entire day before.




Yay, any extra time off is a real bonus!
Enjoy them!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Where's that picture Anne? Post up girl.



They email you the picture taken by the real photographer.  The one on my camera is from far away and I am looking the wrong way.



kathrna said:


> Why wouldn't he touch it??
> 
> How is your training coming along?
> 
> You had trick or treating tonight?  Just tonight or will there be more?  We have Fall Festival tomorrow night then t or t on Saturday night.  I'm wondering how long DS12 will keep this up.  DS7 still loves it.  He's taking it easy on me and re-using last year's costume.  By the way, I LOVE the Woody costume!  I so wanted to be Jessie this year, but neither boy would be Buzz or Woody.  I will probably buy the costume for next year.  Maybe it will be even more on sale on Sunday.




I ran about 25 minutes today.  I can't believe I am still doing it.  If my calculations are correct I ran 2.2 miles.

My son gets a little weird about photos.  He says that when the photographer took the photo he was touching it.  We will see when I get the email.

Western PA is really weird about trick or treating, especially where I live.  They never have it on the weekend and they NEVER have it on a Friday night.  That is high school football night.  So weird.  There are some places that have trick or treating on Saturday so we might go again.  We will see.

I love the Woody costume too.  He wore that one for his party at school.  Then he dressed up for a minute with his friend as Alvin and the Chipmunks.  They when we started trick or treating he put on his Jack Sparrow costume.  He really likes to dress up. 

I was talking about getting the Jessie costume too.  Maybe I will get it for the TSM party.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Changed my sig!  Have to start getting into the DAP mood!!


----------



## spaddy

k5jmh said:


> Changed my sig!  Have to start getting into the DAP mood!!



Very festive.

Good night all.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> We finally broke down and bought an artificial Christmas Tree the day after Christmas last year.  I've always had real, even before I was married and living w/my parents, so this was a huge thing for me.  I loved the real trees, but, the past few years they've gotten to be such a pain in the neck, and, we wouldn't be able to decorate it until closer to Christmas.
> 
> I am excited to break out the new Christmas tree this year, I think I'll do it the weekend after Thanksgiving.  I decorate a lot, both inside and out.  Christmas is my favorite  holiday and I have lots of stuff.
> 
> I have a whole plastic bin in my attic filled with my most prized posessions.... my disney ornaments.  I usually get a few personalized ornaments when we go down to WDW each year and I love being able to bring them out and display them!



I love a real tree, Colorado Blues are my favorite.
However with us going to WDW for 2 weeks at the begining of December for the last couple of years, and the next several as well.
I have decided that a real tree is not the way to go.
It is really hard to find a 12-14 foot tree at a good price before we leave, and the pickings are slim when we return.
The artificial tree I have is only 6 foot.
I would like the 12 foot artificial spruce that Costco is selling, but they want $500. for it, so that is not likely.
I will have to pick and choose which ornaments go on the tree this year, with the 6 foot I will not be able to fit them all on.
Most of the ornaments we have have been handed down from John's grandmother and mother.
I also have a few Disney ones. 
I buy one every year we go.


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone...  I am almost done cleaning the house and then off to bed.. We are leaving at 5:00 am.. I will have the aircard the entire drive so I will DIS from the car and get caught up then.
> 
> Talk in the morning




Have fun on your vacation!


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> The smell is what I'm going to miss the most.  I actually put up a few different trees in my house, but, the "main" tree was always real.  Now they are all going to be fake - oh well.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Well you also won't have the mess that comes with a real tree.
> If you are going to miss the smell of a real tree, may I suggest you buy a box of pine scented tealights. Partylights are the best.
> Then just hide 1 or 2 tealights in the tree.
> It gives it the smell of a real tree.


----------



## aspen37

If anyone is interested here is a link (it's really two links) for the Princess Tiana Showboat Jubilee. I love the music! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffLangeDVD#p/u/5/llwoyTtcObQ

http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffLangeDVD#p/u/2/L1eMcEalhao


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> Are you talking about that store "Basin" in DTD?  If so, that store stinks, I can't go in it...



I had to leave that store very quickly and have not been back.
I went in there a few years ago, and started to choke from the smell.
It is overpowering in there.


----------



## kathrna

LOVE the new sig. Mike.


----------



## katscradle

WebmasterJohn said:


> OK Gang I have some news to share about the Toy Story Party pm 12/12/09 as part of DAP.
> 
> I was speaking with our Disney Event Coordinator today and I have the event start time wrong.  We will be starting at 9:30PM instead of 9:00PM.  Apparently I misunderstood how it was going to work - I thought we were going to start at 9PM and the food would be served at 9:30 - turns out the whole thing starts at 9:30PM.  Not sure how I missed that, but.....
> 
> So this kind of creates a bad news/good news kind of scenario.  The bad news being we will start a half hour later - the good news being that some folks who had ADR's that night and were afraid they would not make the party will be fine.
> 
> The other good news is that folks planning on attending the D23 event the same night might still be able to make it to our event as well.  D23 is scheduled to end at 9:45PM and from what I understand that is going to be the end of the 'dessert party' - nothing special is planned.  So if you were at the D23 event you could leave a few minutes early and make it to our event.
> 
> Now - if anyone is upset with this change and does not want to attend the party anymore I completetly understand.  Just contact me and I will make sure you are removed from the list and any monies paid are refunded.
> 
> If you could not attend our event before because it conflicted with something else - but now you feel you can make it  - feel free to contact me as well and I will make sure you get signed up for the event.
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused any one.
> 
> Thanks
> John
> 
> John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com



Thank you John!
You really are a sweetheart!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> If anyone is interested here is a link (it's really two links) for the Princess Tiana Showboat Jubilee. I love the music!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffLangeDVD#p/u/5/llwoyTtcObQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffLangeDVD#p/u/2/L1eMcEalhao




Thanks Anna for the links!


----------



## Tonya2426

_Stolen _Clipart 






As a caveat - any pictures, clip art or similar images I may post on this thread and any subsequent threads have all been "borrowed" from other posters that I have commandeered at some point in my DIS career.  There are alot of very great DISigners on the Creative DISigns Board so check them out  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## WebmasterMike

At least someone else is awake!  Hi, Tonya!!



Tonya2426 said:


> _Stolen _Clipart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a caveat - any pictures, clip art or similar images I may post on this thread and any subsequent threads have all been "borrowed" from other posters that I have commandeered at some point in my DIS career.  There are alot of very great DISigners on the Creative DISigns Board so check them out  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## Tonya2426

_Stolen _Clipart


----------



## Tonya2426

k5jmh said:


> At least someone else is awake! Hi, Tonya!!


 

Hey Mike!!!  I'm listening to the email show - whatcha up to?


----------



## WebmasterMike

Tonya2426 said:


> Hey Mike!!!  I'm listening to the email show - whatcha up to?



Is the e-mail show up?  Guess I will have to download.  

It is raining very hard and we are under Flash Flood and Tornado warnings.  I am in sudo-hunker mode.  We still have power though!!


----------



## Tonya2426

k5jmh said:


> Is the e-mail show up? Guess I will have to download.
> 
> It is raining very hard and we are under Flash Flood and Tornado warnings. I am in sudo-hunker mode. We still have power though!!


 
It is up - even on iTunes.  

Hope you survive the weather.  Do you have the proper hunder down treats?


----------



## WebmasterMike

Tonya2426 said:


> It is up - even on iTunes.
> 
> Hope you survive the weather.  Do you have the proper hunder down treats?



Banana Pudding and fresh out of the oven Chocolate Chip cookies - Yum!!


----------



## Tonya2426

k5jmh said:


> Banana Pudding and fresh out of the oven Chocolate Chip cookies - Yum!!


 
Yummmm!!!  I love both of those.  Excellent hunker down treats - although they wouldn't have much shelf life in a hurricane kit


----------



## WebmasterMike

Tonya2426 said:


> Yummmm!!!  I love both of those.  Excellent hunker down treats - although they wouldn't have much shelf life in a hurricane kit



I know.  But they are good tonight!!  Heading to bed!!  Nite nite!!


----------



## Tonya2426

k5jmh said:


> I know. But they are good tonight!! Heading to bed!! Nite nite!!


 
Good Night!


----------



## JuneChickie

after we eat at the event , what else are we doing at the DAParty ?   I can't wait to meet all the people from the disboards that I have seen posting or exchanged postings with on the DisBoards , woo hoo 

Hubby wants to know if we get to ride any rides. or is it just a social event ?


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> DH once asked, why are these people following you.
> This can't be safe!





AnneR said:


> I know he was being funny but I get creeped out when I get a message that a total stranger is "following me".  I'm not tweeting so what reason could these people have for following me.  I'm not important or someone famous.



Trying to catch up here, but had to say.....

These people that are following Kat have stats like "0 followers, 0 tweets, following 3,473 people".
Now you tell me........


----------



## Tonya2426

JuneChickie said:


> after we eat at the event , what else are we doing at the DAParty ? I can't wait to meet all the people from the disboards that I have seen posting or exchanged postings with on the DisBoards , woo hoo
> 
> Hubby wants to know if we get to ride any rides. or is it just a social event ?


 

You get to ride Toy Story Mania as many times as you want.  No other rides will be open during the party.


----------



## 3guysandagal

JuneChickie said:


> after we eat at the event , what else are we doing at the DAParty ?   I can't wait to meet all the people from the disboards that I have seen posting or exchanged postings with on the DisBoards , woo hoo
> 
> Hubby wants to know if we get to ride any rides. or is it just a social event ?



We are delegated to Pixar Place.

Mix and mingle.

Toy Story Mania will be open and probably a 5-10 min wait, if not a walk on I figure.
Last year was a walk on all night basicly, but there will be more people this year so lets say there may be a wait.
My son claims he rode it 35 times, but I think it was more like 20, last year.


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> We are delegated to Pixar Place.
> 
> Mix and mingle.
> 
> Toy Story Mania will be open and probably a 5-10 min wait, if not a walk on I figure.
> Last year was a walk on all night basicly, but there will be more people this year so lets say there may be a wait.
> My son claims he rode it 35 times, but I think it was more like 20, last year.


 
I think I rode about 18 times last year - my arm got too tired to carry on


----------



## 3guysandagal

There....I am finally caught up again.

Whew!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> I think I rode about 18 times last year - my arm got too tired to carry on



I think I rode about 10 times, a few we never got out of the car and just went through! 

Oh.....and this year I'm bringing my "shootin' " glove!


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> I think I rode about 10 times, a few we never got out of the car and just went through!
> 
> Oh.....and this year I'm bringing my "shootin' " glove!


 
We decided last year that we needed a bowling brace so we didn't get tendonitis in our wrists again.  I guess you just get them at sporting goods stores - never looked for bowling supplies before


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> _Stolen _Clipart



I am hoping Santa will put one of these in my stocking this year!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> We decided last year that we needed a bowling brace so we didn't get tendonitis in our wrists again.  I guess you just get them at sporting goods stores - never looked for bowling supplies before




Either that or call your local bowling place.
They usually have a shop inside the place that will sell things like this.
However the shop hours are usually very limited.


----------



## katscradle

I just have to share this!
Last night Johnny and I are on our way to pick Kenny up from his school.
Keep in mind Johnny is 6!
Johnny says mom what's your talent?
I said I don't have a talent!
He say's everyone has a talent.
I said well I think my talent is being a good mom to you and your brother.
He said that is not a talent!
I said what's yours?
He said I can whistle!
He whistle pretty good, I didn't know he could whistle!
End of conversation!
So I am singing along to a song on the radio, and he says mom I know what your talent is!
I said what?
He said you can sing!
So my conclusion to this is that not only is love blind, but it is deaf too!
I could not carry a tune if my life depended on it!
Just thought I would share this with you!
Hopefully you all get a little chuckle to start you day with!


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> I think I rode about 10 times, a few we never got out of the car and just went through!
> 
> Oh.....and this year I'm bringing my "shootin' " glove!





Tonya2426 said:


> We decided last year that we needed a bowling brace so we didn't get tendonitis in our wrists again.  I guess you just get them at sporting goods stores - never looked for bowling supplies before



My Problem was my upper arm hurting just after 1 ride.  I can't imagine after 10 + times in a row how it will feel.  I may have to take a break between each ride.  Kmart or Walmart may have the braces in their sporting goods sections, if they still sell bowling supplies.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> I had to leave that store very quickly and have not been back.
> I went in there a few years ago, and started to choke from the smell.
> It is overpowering in there.



It chokes me just walking by it on the sidewalk.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!!  No walk this morning The Rain is returning with Flood Advisories already posted. I thought I heard thunder when I was getting ready, so I opted not to bring the walking clothes.   It is a balmy 66 degrees here this morning with an expected high of 76 degrees.  Feels more like a spring day outside than a late October day.  Lots of wind expected with the storms today.


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> I just have to share this!
> Last night Johnny and I are on our way to pick Kenny up from his school.
> Keep in mind Johnny is 6!
> Johnny says mom what's your talent?
> I said I don't have a talent!
> He say's everyone has a talent.
> I said well I think my talent is being a good mom to you and your brother.
> He said that is not a talent!
> I said what's yours?
> He said I can whistle!
> He whistle pretty good, I didn't know he could whistle!
> End of conversation!
> So I am singing along to a song on the radio, and he says mom I know what your talent is!
> I said what?
> He said you can sing!
> So my conclusion to this is that not only is love blind, but it is deaf too!
> I could not carry a tune if my life depended on it!
> Just thought I would share this with you!
> Hopefully you all get a little chuckle to start you day with!



Reading this was a great way to start my day - thanks for the "awe" moment.

Have a good Friday everyone...


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> It chokes me just walking by it on the sidewalk.




I know what you mean!
There are alot of people today that have scent sensitivities.
I worked in this area for ten years.
It does not mean that everything with a scent is out, just that it needs to be very light a suttle!
I did enjoy that part of my job!


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morn' all - trying to get used to Windows 7 here.  I upgraded my laptop last night from Vista to 7.  I will admit it's much quicker on start up . Still trying to see what it can all do.   May have to play more with it after bowling tonight.

Hope all have a good Friday.  Like Tracey said - we are in for more rain today....


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Loved your story about your son and thanks for the tip about the show being up on iTunes!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Good Morning!!  Happy Halloween Eve!!...and waiting for DAP!!

Our Pumpkin from last year...


----------



## firsttimemom

Good Friday Morning everyone! I guess Anne is in the air on her way to WDW. 

DS has his school halloween parade and party today. while the 4th graders are cute, don't tell him that I really go to see the little kindergardeners- soooo cute!


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all.  Weather here is kind of damp and cool. Hopefully is warms up, because we are going to take my dad into Boston for a duck tour.  We have never been either so thought it would be fun.http://www.bostonducktours.com/  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## sshaw10060

k5jmh said:


> Good Morning!!  Happy Halloween Eve!!...and waiting for DAP!!
> 
> Our Pumpkin from last year...



I love the decorations, but do have to ask for the story behind the chandelier.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Are you trying to start something ????





Tonya2426 said:


> Isn't he always???



Are you calling me trouble???


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I know he was being funny but I get creeped out when I get a message that a total stranger is "following me".  I'm not tweeting so what reason could these people have for following me.  I'm not important or someone famous.



Ahem. Grammar point: proper nouns and names should be capitalized.

Famous. You are not Famous. (You are not me.)


----------



## Annette_VA

Happy Friday, everyone!  Six weeks from right now, we'll be getting ready to hear Marty & Lee!

Mike - Love the new sig & the chandelier

Todd - I think "trouble" is your middle name


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Are you calling me trouble???



What every gave you that idea??


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Mike in the Enchanted Garden



Why does that remind me of something Don would do/say......


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> I just have to share this!
> Last night Johnny and I are on our way to pick Kenny up from his school.
> Keep in mind Johnny is 6!
> Johnny says mom what's your talent?
> I said I don't have a talent!
> He say's everyone has a talent.
> I said well I think my talent is being a good mom to you and your brother.
> He said that is not a talent!
> I said what's yours?
> He said I can whistle!
> He whistle pretty good, I didn't know he could whistle!
> End of conversation!
> So I am singing along to a song on the radio, and he says mom I know what your talent is!
> I said what?
> He said you can sing!
> So my conclusion to this is that not only is love blind, but it is deaf too!
> I could not carry a tune if my life depended on it!
> Just thought I would share this with you!
> Hopefully you all get a little chuckle to start you day with!



That is awesome!  I loved it!


----------



## robind

katscradle said:


> I just have to share this!
> Last night Johnny and I are on our way to pick Kenny up from his school.
> Keep in mind Johnny is 6!
> Johnny says mom what's your talent?
> I said I don't have a talent!
> He say's everyone has a talent.
> I said well I think my talent is being a good mom to you and your brother.
> He said that is not a talent!
> I said what's yours?
> He said I can whistle!
> He whistle pretty good, I didn't know he could whistle!
> End of conversation!
> So I am singing along to a song on the radio, and he says mom I know what your talent is!
> I said what?
> He said you can sing!
> So my conclusion to this is that not only is love blind, but it is deaf too!
> I could not carry a tune if my life depended on it!
> Just thought I would share this with you!
> Hopefully you all get a little chuckle to start you day with!



Chuckle? It made me cry- that is so sweet.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Friday morning everyone!  

Well, DS7 took off to school with his tooth in his pocket, ready to show everyone at school today.  Thank goodness  it's in a huge tooth-shaped box.  DS5 still has a fever, and has slept 13 out of the last 15 hours, so he's staying home today and missing his halloween party at school  

Mike - LOVE the chandelier!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Yes, I hit all the stores that have Thanksgiving Day sales - Kmart, Mejier, Garden Ridge & I usually hit our Super Walmart that is also open due to the grocery store inside.



From someone who used to work holidays at Meijer, thank you for keeping us company.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> From someone who used to work holidays at Meijer, thank you for keeping us company.



You are welcome.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning and happy Friday everyone! 

I have to be to work early today so I guess I should get ready for work now. I will be back in about and hour.


----------



## tlcoke

aspen37 said:


> Good morning and happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I have to be to work early today so I guess I should get ready for work now. I will be back in about and hour.



Good Morning Anna.  Did the Snow Stop?


----------



## dpuck1998

Morning all!


----------



## DVCsince02

Morning friends!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I can't go to Theater's anymore because of the combination of people's fragrances in the air, make me sick.   If I go to a movie theater, I have to go to earliest showing of the day, so that I avoid people who "Dress Up" for the movie.



The only people that 'dress up' for the movies around here are hormone driven teenagers who feel it is necessary to bathe in half a bottle of cologne/perfume before being seen in public.

I don't get it.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> We're finished with pumpkins.  Finished cleaning up after the pumpkins.  Finished rinsing the seeds from the pumpkins.  (The boys want to toss them out in the flower bed and have pumpkins galore next year).
> The Pan de Muerto is made but lacking the powdered sugar it was supposed to have on it.  Not my problem.  I was nice enough to go shopping for DS today anyway.  He's lucky he had ingredients to make the bread at all.  Tomorrow we go to the cemetary to celebrate Dia de los muertos with his class.



I was talking to DP about Pan de Muerto last night. He said: "That's and American thing." I about fell on the floor. Just because his family doesn't do it, its and American thing. He feels the same about Easter. 

must. try. to. expand. his. mind.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> shhhh.... if you listen hard enough, you'll hear crickets.  (It's very quiet here!)



Jim-in-y!


----------



## tlcoke

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all!





DVCsince02 said:


> Morning friends!



Good Morning Don & Jen!!!


----------



## jeanigor

999


----------



## jeanigor

1000!!


----------



## tlcoke

Woo Hoo!! 
They played the voice mail we recorded on my Iphone in Texas.


----------



## sshaw10060

One of these days I'll beat you Todd. You're turning into my evil nemesis.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I just have to share this!
> Last night Johnny and I are on our way to pick Kenny up from his school.
> Keep in mind Johnny is 6!
> Johnny says mom what's your talent?
> I said I don't have a talent!
> He say's everyone has a talent.
> I said well I think my talent is being a good mom to you and your brother.
> He said that is not a talent!
> I said what's yours?
> He said I can whistle!
> He whistle pretty good, I didn't know he could whistle!
> End of conversation!
> So I am singing along to a song on the radio, and he says mom I know what your talent is!
> I said what?
> He said you can sing!
> So my conclusion to this is that not only is love blind, but it is deaf too!
> I could not carry a tune if my life depended on it!
> Just thought I would share this with you!
> Hopefully you all get a little chuckle to start you day with!



Awe. Thanks for that Kat!


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Todd - I think "trouble" is your middle name



Actually it's Lawrence.

So if you ever need a little TLC, just give me a call.


----------



## tlcoke

Just an update on our posting standings:
1. AnneR   	121
2. Tonya2426 	115
3. jeanigor 	111
4. katscradle 	66
5. tlcoke 	        65
6. aspen37 	50
7. tickledtink33 	41
8. scarlett873 	30
9. sshaw10060 	27
tie 10. cocowum 	24
tie 10. Annette_VA 	24


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Actually it's Lawrence.
> 
> So if you ever need a little TLC, just give me a call.



That is my initials too.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> One of these days I'll beat you Todd. You're turning into my evil nemesis.



I've apprenticed under some of the best. Just sayin'.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Woo Hoo!!
> They played the voice mail we recorded on my Iphone in Texas.



It was great hearing from DAP DISers on the show!!! Now we have a pics and a voice to go with the screen name.


----------



## jeanigor

Outside my windows the trees are thrashing against the building. The rain is coming down in sheets. Its as dark as midnight.

Doesn't mother nature know that Halloween is tomorrow?

At least the rain will help with the Devil's Night arson problems in the city.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Actually it's Lawrence.
> 
> So if you ever need a little TLC, just give me a call.


----------



## Annette_VA

tlcoke said:


> Just an update on our posting standings:
> 1. AnneR   	121
> 2. Tonya2426 	115
> 3. jeanigor 	111
> 4. katscradle 	66
> 5. tlcoke 	        65
> 6. aspen37 	50
> 7. tickledtink33 	41
> 8. scarlett873 	30
> 9. sshaw10060 	27
> tie 10. cocowum 	24
> tie 10. Annette_VA 	24


Just posting so I break the tie


----------



## ADP

Morning friends!  It's the day before Halloween and I'm *"Dying"* for some cake!  

How's that for some sophmoric humor.


----------



## tlcoke

It's going to be a DIS filled day.  We are slow today.. 
I am waiting for a customer to send me some revised art for his project, but other than that job, I am technically caught up (just don't tell anyone) .


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Just posting so I break the tie



Careful...she's feisty.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> Just an update on our posting standings:
> 1. AnneR   	121
> 2. Tonya2426 	115
> 3. jeanigor 	111
> 4. katscradle 	66
> 5. tlcoke 	        65
> 6. aspen37 	50
> 7. tickledtink33 	41
> 8. scarlett873 	30
> 9. sshaw10060 	27
> tie 10. cocowum 	24
> tie 10. Annette_VA 	24



Todd should take the lead from Anne in a few minutes at the speed he is posting today. Plus Anne has much better things to do than hang out with all of us.


----------



## tlcoke

ADP said:


> Morning friends!  It's the day before Halloween and I'm *"Dying"* for some cake!
> 
> How's that for some sophmoric humor.



Good Morning Aaron!!!


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> At least the rain will help with the Devil's Night arson problems in the city.


Isn't Devil's Night pretty scary?


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Todd should take the lead from Anne in a few minutes at the speed he is posting today. Plus Anne has much better things to do than hang out with all of us.



She knew her lead would disappear once she left for the World.


----------



## georgemoe

Tonya2426 said:


> _Stolen _Clipart



Must have! 



JuneChickie said:


> after we eat at the event , what else are we doing at the *DAParty* ?   I can't wait to meet all the people from the disboards that I have seen posting or exchanged postings with on the DisBoards , woo hoo
> 
> Hubby wants to know if we get to ride any rides. or is it just a social event ?



I am stealing this word. Good one! 



katscradle said:


> I am hoping Santa will put one of these in my stocking this year!



YUP! Morning Katherine. 



dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all!





DVCsince02 said:


> Morning friends!



Good morning everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> It's going to be a DIS filled day.  We are slow today..
> I am waiting for a customer to send me some revised art for his project, but other than that job, I am technically caught up (just don't tell anyone) .



I'm playing the hurry up and wait game. I have done as much as I can with what information I have. The people from which I seek this information are sick of me calling them and asking for it. So DIS/FB it will be....oh and checking out more info about The Dream. Yes, I will have to do that. They said something about having 'on demand' videos on the DCL site at 9 this morning.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Todd should take the lead from Anne in a few minutes at the speed he is posting today. Plus Anne has much better things to do than hang out with all of us.



Are you implying that WDW is more important than us?


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Isn't Devil's Night pretty scary?



Detroit used to have around seven hundred arson incidents on Devil's night. The city asks for volunteers to drive around and have civil patrols. We are supposed to call it Angel's night.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Morning everyone.   Off to the bake sale meeting then over to Downtown Disney.   Whoo Hooo gonna get my fix on today.


----------



## DVCsince02

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Morning everyone.   Off to the bake sale meeting then over to Downtown Disney.   Whoo Hooo gonna get my fix on today.



Lucky girl!


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Anna.  Did the Snow Stop?



It is still snowing, but it is a very light snow. 

Stay safe Tracey. It sounds like you guys are going to get a lot of rain.


----------



## spaddy

Morning all.



sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all.  Weather here is kind of damp and cool. Hopefully is warms up, because we are going to take my dad into Boston for a duck tour.  We have never been either so thought it would be fun.http://www.bostonducktours.com/  We'll see how it goes.




We went on the Duck Tour in Baltimore.  It was really fun.


----------



## scarlett873

peeps...

I feel kinda awful today. Headache...tummy ache...and stuffy nose...ate some poptarts, drinking a diet coke, and popped some excedrin. I've got a house to clean today. No time to be sickly...


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Outside my windows the trees are thrashing against the building. The rain is coming down in sheets. Its as dark as midnight.
> 
> Doesn't mother nature know that Halloween is tomorrow?
> 
> At least the rain will help with the Devil's Night arson problems in the city.



That weather sounds like a Halloween horror movie.



ADP said:


> Morning friends!  It's the day before Halloween and I'm *"Dying"* for some cake!
> 
> How's that for some sophmoric humor.



I just had a Halloween cookie. I was pretty good. Now I need to eat my fruit I brought so I don't eat anymore cookies.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Are you implying that WDW is more important than us?



Todd, I would drop you like a hot potato for a trip to the world.  But that doesn't mean I don't care.


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> peeps...
> 
> I feel kinda awful today. Headache...tummy ache...and stuffy nose...ate some poptarts, drinking a diet coke, and popped some excedrin. I've got a house to clean today. No time to be sickly...



Hope you feel better. Crabbie still makes me chuckle. Wonder how long that will last. Maybe we need a crabbie flattie for DAP.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Todd, I would drop you like a hot potato for a trip to the world.  But that doesn't mean I don't care.



That is merely because we have not yet met. And I have not beguiled you with my wit, charm and charisma. Because then you won't drop me like a hot potato, you'll invite the potato to go with you!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> That is merely because we have not yet met. And I have not beguiled you with my wit, charm and charisma. Because then you won't drop me like a hot potato, you'll invite the potato to go with you!



He's got a point there...


----------



## aspen37

I just started listening to the Email show and am listening to Tracey's group.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> peeps...
> 
> I feel kinda awful today. Headache...tummy ache...and stuffy nose...ate some poptarts, drinking a diet coke, and popped some excedrin. I've got a house to clean today. No time to be sickly...



Awe, is that because you haven't talked to your BFF today yet?


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> peeps...
> 
> I feel kinda awful today. Headache...tummy ache...and stuffy nose...ate some poptarts, drinking a diet coke, and popped some excedrin. I've got a house to clean today. No time to be sickly...



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I just had a Halloween cookie. I was pretty good. Now I need to eat my fruit I brought so I don't eat anymore cookies.



I've been lucky enough to have cake twice this week thanks to 2 people who are retiring.


----------



## Renysmom

Good Morning all from somewhere on 95 south (John says we are somewhere in SC but not sure where, great he is driving ).

Just 75 miles to go to reach the 1/2 point.  

 I wont be on line much now until we return so this is a geat starting point for you to begin the DAP Navigator Todd   Can't wait to read it.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week, I will peek in if I can.

Love you guys and will miss all of you!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning


----------



## tickledtink33

Renysmom said:


> Good Morning all from somewhere on 95 south (John says we are somewhere in SC but not sure where, great he is driving ).
> 
> Just 75 miles to go to reach the 1/2 point.
> 
> I wont be on line much now until we return so this is a geat starting point for you to begin the DAP Navigator Todd   Can't wait to read it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week, I will peek in if I can.
> 
> Love you guys and will miss all of you!!



Have fun!


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Good Morning all from somewhere on 95 south (John says we are somewhere in SC but not sure where, great he is driving ).
> 
> Just 75 miles to go to reach the 1/2 point.
> 
> I wont be on line much now until we return so this is a geat starting point for you to begin the DAP Navigator Todd   Can't wait to read it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week, I will peek in if I can.
> 
> Love you guys and will miss all of you!!



Yes Captain, my Captain!

Have a wonderful and safe trip!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Good Morning all from somewhere on 95 south (John says we are somewhere in SC but not sure where, great he is driving ).
> 
> Just 75 miles to go to reach the 1/2 point.
> 
> I wont be on line much now until we return so this is a geat starting point for you to begin the DAP Navigator Todd   Can't wait to read it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week, I will peek in if I can.
> 
> Love you guys and will miss all of you!!



Have a wonderful time!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> peeps...
> 
> I feel kinda awful today. Headache...tummy ache...and stuffy nose...ate some poptarts, drinking a diet coke, and popped some excedrin. I've got a house to clean today. No time to be sickly...




I hope you feel better pretty quick!


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning



Good Morning Kim!!!


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> Morning all..



Good Morning Ann



scarlett873 said:


> peeps...
> 
> I feel kinda awful today. Headache...tummy ache...and stuffy nose...ate some poptarts, drinking a diet coke, and popped some excedrin. I've got a house to clean today. No time to be sickly...



Good Morning Brandie, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## spaddy

Renysmom said:


> Good Morning all from somewhere on 95 south (John says we are somewhere in SC but not sure where, great he is driving ).
> 
> Just 75 miles to go to reach the 1/2 point.
> 
> I wont be on line much now until we return so this is a geat starting point for you to begin the DAP Navigator Todd   Can't wait to read it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week, I will peek in if I can.
> 
> Love you guys and will miss all of you!!



Have a great trip!!!


----------



## Dodie




----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> peeps...
> 
> I feel kinda awful today. Headache...tummy ache...and stuffy nose...ate some poptarts, drinking a diet coke, and popped some excedrin. I've got a house to clean today. No time to be sickly...



Hope you feel better soon..

If anyone has to get sick, hopefully it will be now, so we will all be well for DAP..  Everyone take vitamin C!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


>



Happy Anniversary to you and Philip!!!


----------



## TXYankee

scarlett873 said:


> peeps...
> 
> I feel kinda awful today. Headache...tummy ache...and stuffy nose...ate some poptarts, drinking a diet coke, and popped some excedrin. I've got a house to clean today. No time to be sickly...



I hope you feel better soon.  Cleaning the house is awful when your feeling fine!


----------



## TXYankee

Hey!  The Tag Fairy Visited me last night!


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


>



Hi Dodie, Happy Anniversary to you and Phillip.


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Hey!  The Tag Fairy Visited me last night!



hahahahaahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I was talking to DP about Pan de Muerto last night. He said: "That's and American thing." I about fell on the floor. Just because his family doesn't do it, its and American thing. He feels the same about Easter.
> 
> must. try. to. expand. his. mind.



Please do that Todd!
He is missing out on so much!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> 1000!!




Congrats on the 1000th Todd!


----------



## tlcoke

TXYankee said:


> Hey!  The Tag Fairy Visited me last night!



Woo Hoo!!
Cougar in the House!!


----------



## DVCsince02

TXYankee said:


> Hey!  The Tag Fairy Visited me last night!






Happy Anniversary Dodie & Phillip.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Woo Hoo!!
> They played the voice mail we recorded on my Iphone in Texas.




You and the girls sounded great!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Woo Hoo!!
> Cougar in the House!!



I have a feeling there is more than one......just sayin'


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Morning friends!  It's the day before Halloween and I'm *"Dying"* for some cake!
> 
> How's that for some sophmoric humor.



good one!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> You and the girls sounded great!



Thanks,
We had to record it a couple of times, as I had only had my Iphone a couple of days before my trip, so I hadn't fully figured out all of the features yet.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning all!


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Morning everyone.   Off to the bake sale meeting then over to Downtown Disney.   Whoo Hooo gonna get my fix on today.



Have fun!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> peeps...
> 
> I feel kinda awful today. Headache...tummy ache...and stuffy nose...ate some poptarts, drinking a diet coke, and popped some excedrin. I've got a house to clean today. No time to be sickly...




Sorry to hear you are feeling sick today!
Hopefully it passes quikly!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> That is merely because we have not yet met. And I have not beguiled you with my wit, charm and charisma. Because then you won't drop me like a hot potato, you'll invite the potato to go with you!


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Philip!!!





tlcoke said:


> Hi Dodie, Happy Anniversary to you and Phillip.



Thanks! I posted this on Facebook this morning, but ....

*I was a vampire's bride before Bella and Edward made it cool!*

Today is our anniversary. Sixteen years ago we were married (by a judge who sounded just like Walter Cronkite) in the living room of our home in front of a small group of our friends and family. But later that night, we had a GREAT Halloween costume party as our wedding reception!






Wow. I'm not sure who those YOUNG people are in those photos.


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> Good Morning all from somewhere on 95 south (John says we are somewhere in SC but not sure where, great he is driving ).
> 
> Just 75 miles to go to reach the 1/2 point.
> 
> I wont be on line much now until we return so this is a geat starting point for you to begin the DAP Navigator Todd   Can't wait to read it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week, I will peek in if I can.
> 
> Love you guys and will miss all of you!!



We will miss you too! 
Have a great time!


----------



## aspen37

Renysmom said:


> Good Morning all from somewhere on 95 south (John says we are somewhere in SC but not sure where, great he is driving ).
> 
> Just 75 miles to go to reach the 1/2 point.
> 
> I wont be on line much now until we return so this is a geat starting point for you to begin the DAP Navigator Todd   Can't wait to read it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week, I will peek in if I can.
> 
> Love you guys and will miss all of you!!



Have a safe and happy trip!


----------



## tlcoke

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning all!



Good Morning Lori & Rick.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


>




Happy Anniversary Dodie & Phillip!


----------



## katscradle

TXYankee said:


> Hey!  The Tag Fairy Visited me last night!




Congrats!


----------



## kimisabella

Dodie said:


> Thanks! I posted this on Facebook this morning, but ....
> 
> *I was a vampire's bride before Bella and Edward made it cool!*
> 
> Today is our anniversary. Sixteen years ago we were married (by a judge who sounded just like Walter Cronkite) in the living room of our home in front of a small group of our friends and family. But later that night, we had a GREAT Halloween costume party as our wedding reception!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I'm not sure who those YOUNG people are in those photos.



Just adorable!!!  Was it snowing in that picture???


----------



## katscradle

Thanks everyone I am glad you enjoyed my little story!
Robin you weren't supposed to cry!
He is just such a sweety, and when he comes out with these things I wonder how I got so lucky! 
32 days till we are in WDW!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Wow. I'm not sure who those YOUNG people are in those photos.



Other than glasses and a flashing skull necklace, I would say you look the same now as you did then. Young and in love.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Thanks! I posted this on Facebook this morning, but ....
> 
> *I was a vampire's bride before Bella and Edward made it cool!*
> 
> Today is our anniversary. Sixteen years ago we were married (by a judge who sounded just like Walter Cronkite) in the living room of our home in front of a small group of our friends and family. But later that night, we had a GREAT Halloween costume party as our wedding reception!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I'm not sure who those YOUNG people are in those photos.



Wow! That is awesome! 
Your pictures are lovely!


----------



## Dodie

kimisabella said:


> Just adorable!!!  Was it snowing in that picture???



Yes! We woke up that morning (October 30th!) to 2 inches of snow! Phillip said it was because it was an indication that "He## had frozen over" because he was getting married.


----------



## aspen37

Happy Anniversary Dodie and Phillip!


----------



## katscradle

John and I went to a friend's wedding 11 years ago on this date as well.
I still have the wedding invite as it was so neat!
It was a poem!

OUR HALLOWEEN WEDDING
When the temple of love's gates open at seven.
You'll think you've died and gone to....
A seat is reserved with you in mind.
Don't miss the show. It's one of a kind.
But first help yourself to the witches brew.
Spirits will be served at the bar too.
After our marrage vows have been heard.
We'll toast our wedding on a night most absurd.
Then sink your fangs into the buffet spread- A dead cold buffet
Complete with servered head.
And when you are done and had your fill
It's time to mingle, dance and chill.
Dance on a spot at the right time of night
We'll give you a prize (and maybe a fright!)
Pose for a picture in our gallery of ghouls
Bring your camera- there are no rules
And because we are celebrating halloween
dress in costume and make us scream!
But if costume wear is much too scary
Please wear black for Lorraine & Larry!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Yes! We woke up that morning (October 30th!) to 2 inches of snow! Phillip said it was because it was an indication that "He## had frozen over" because he was getting married.




That's funny!


----------



## jeanigor

DP complains that I spend too much time playing silly games like FarmVille....I am going to show him this to prove that I could be wasting far more time than I currently do...


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> DP complains that I spend too much time playing silly games like FarmVille....I am going to show him this to prove that I could be wasting far more time than I currently do...



Oh my! Is that Alicia's farm?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> DP complains that I spend too much time playing silly games like FarmVille....I am going to show him this to prove that I could be wasting far more time than I currently do...




I saw that this morning and wondered who has time for that!


----------



## kimisabella

Dodie said:


> Yes! We woke up that morning (October 30th!) to 2 inches of snow! Phillip said it was because it was an indication that "He## had frozen over" because he was getting married.



LOL....tell him that was the best day of his LIFE!!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> DP complains that I spend too much time playing silly games like FarmVille....I am going to show him this to prove that I could be wasting far more time than I currently do...



Yep...I've seen some pretty awesome looking farms lately...I like my little farm...I even have a not so hidden Mickey!


----------



## firsttimemom

dodie said:


> today is our anniversary. Sixteen years ago we were married (by a judge who sounded just like walter cronkite) in the living room of our home in front of a small group of our friends and family. But later that night, we had a great halloween costume party as our wedding reception!



happy anniversary!


----------



## exwdwcm

aspen37 said:


> I just started listening to the Email show and am listening to Tracey's group.


 woo hoo!!  i had forgotten about it!


Renysmom said:


> Good Morning all from somewhere on 95 south (John says we are somewhere in SC but not sure where, great he is driving ).
> 
> Just 75 miles to go to reach the 1/2 point.
> 
> I wont be on line much now until we return so this is a geat starting point for you to begin the DAP Navigator Todd  Can't wait to read it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week, I will peek in if I can.
> 
> Love you guys and will miss all of you!!


 have a great time!


TXYankee said:


> Hey! The Tag Fairy Visited me last night!


awesome and well deserved!!!! 



tlcoke said:


> Thanks,
> We had to record it a couple of times, as I had only had my Iphone a couple of days before my trip, so I hadn't fully figured out all of the features yet.


 thanks for recording and submitting Tracey, it was great fun, well other than the awful waiter on his first night!

so my fairly new HP dv7 won't power on.  got a new battery, new power supply and the darn thing won't power on at all.   but the three lights in the bottom left are blinking.   i need to call HP support i guess.  i don't remember when DH bought it, but i think it was within the last year, so hopefully still under warranty.  i'll miss out on my DIS time at home since DH is on the desktop all the time playing WOW upstairs.  the laptop is my connection to the DIS.  help!


----------



## WebmasterMike

sshaw10060 said:


> I love the decorations, but do have to ask for the story behind the chandelier.



The chandelier....hmmm....well my DW was doing a tasting at a winery in Comfort, TX and their chandelier caught her eye.  Christy is a great "lover of the grape juice".  I can still hear her voice, "Honey, I would really like one of those.  I know you can figure out how to make one."  My first thought was to go up and ask the guy upfront "How much?"  But my engineering mind kicked in and said, "I can take some pictures and recreate this."  (What was I thinking??)  





 I then had to hunt for a French, Wine Bottle drying rack.  Christy's mom and I were at a HUGE antique sale in Central Texas and I found, for $250 (yikes), a galvanized French, wine bottle drying rack that was 3feet taller than the one we had seen in Comfort,TX.  

So I had the structure, now I need bottles and lights.  Christy's job was getting bottles.  Christy was loopy for months.  Actually, since she is from the Texas Wine Country (Hill Country), she was able to procure many of the bottles we needed from relatives and from her Mother's B&B (the customers leave their wine bottles on a very tall shelf in the Kitchen). 











  I had to hang a 600lb test chain in the attic and attach it to the beams (with a safety rope).  So, I hoisted this monstrosity up in the air until the bottom of the Drying Rack was 12 feel above the floor (we have a 22 foot tall entry hall).  I then had to tie it into the electric and put Christmas lights in all 150 bottles (I only lost one to the tile below and their is one Dom Pérignon bottle up there, also).  I also put rope lights around every rung.   








The whole thing weighs between 400 and 500lbs and I have a set of double pulleys in the attic so I can lower it to change bottles or lights.


----------



## exwdwcm

oh and Happy Anniversary Dodie and Phillip!!  love the pics 

and Brandie- hope you feel better soon. 

it is a busy day today- lunch with friends in an hour, then have to run to day care at 2:30 to do cookies for DS bday (they won't allow cupcakes unless no frosting and i couldn't find any or had time to make them! I guess frosting and 10 toddlers don't mix well!).   Then taking DS back to work with me for trick or treating here.  He is Captain Hook!   then back to day care for his fall festival at 5pm.   he is going to be worn out!





so what are your kiddos (or you) for halloween?


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


>



Great story! Loved the photos. Especially the pulley animation. Simple machines in motion are a good thing.



exwdwcm said:


> it is a busy day today- lunch with friends in an hour, then have to run to day care at 2:30 to do cookies for DS bday (they won't allow cupcakes unless no frosting and i couldn't find any or had time to make them! I guess frosting and 10 toddlers don't mix well!).   Then taking DS back to work with me for trick or treating here.  He is Captain Hook!   then back to day care for his fall festival at 5pm.   he is going to be worn out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what are your kiddos (or you) for halloween?



Sounds like an exhausting day!! He is quite a debonair Captain!

We're going out. I'm dressing up. Everyone I am going with are party poopers and wearing street clothes. B-O-R-I-N-G.


----------



## spaddy

exwdwcm said:


> oh and Happy Anniversary Dodie and Phillip!!  love the pics
> 
> and Brandie- hope you feel better soon.
> 
> it is a busy day today- lunch with friends in an hour, then have to run to day care at 2:30 to do cookies for DS bday (they won't allow cupcakes unless no frosting and i couldn't find any or had time to make them! I guess frosting and 10 toddlers don't mix well!).   Then taking DS back to work with me for trick or treating here.  He is Captain Hook!   then back to day care for his fall festival at 5pm.   he is going to be worn out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what are your kiddos (or you) for halloween?


I love that photo!!!  My son also has that costume.

I posted photos on FB, but my son was Woody, Simon (from Alvin and the Chipmunks), and Jack Sparrow yesterday.  He really likes to dress up.


----------



## hideeh

That is amazing Mike! Very, very cool.


----------



## tlcoke

exwdwcm said:


> woo hoo!!  i had forgotten about it!
> 
> 
> thanks for recording and submitting Tracey, it was great fun, well other than the awful waiter on his first night!



No Problem - I had fun meeting each of you that evening.  Fun time had by all despite our waiter problems.

Forgetting happens when they don't have a Email show for a couple of weeks since we recorded it.


----------



## kimisabella

Mike -  for the home-made fixutre!!  And here I was so happy that my husband was able to put in some ceiling fans and two chandeliers (bought from the store!!)


----------



## tlcoke

exwdwcm said:


> it is a busy day today- lunch with friends in an hour, then have to run to day care at 2:30 to do cookies for DS bday (they won't allow cupcakes unless no frosting and i couldn't find any or had time to make them! I guess frosting and 10 toddlers don't mix well!).   Then taking DS back to work with me for trick or treating here.  He is Captain Hook!   then back to day care for his fall festival at 5pm.   he is going to be worn out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what are your kiddos (or you) for halloween?



Cute Picture.  All the sugar he ingests today will keep him going.


I thought about coming to work dressed as the Tacky Tourist, but decided against it.  So I came as a UofL Cardinal fan - Wearing my Red & Black outfit.


----------



## mikelan6

k5jmh said:


> ​



Wow ... that looks just like the chandeliers in the atrium lobby on the Disney cruise ships!


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> oh and Happy Anniversary Dodie and Phillip!!  love the pics
> 
> and Brandie- hope you feel better soon.
> 
> it is a busy day today- lunch with friends in an hour, then have to run to day care at 2:30 to do cookies for DS bday (they won't allow cupcakes unless no frosting and i couldn't find any or had time to make them! I guess frosting and 10 toddlers don't mix well!).   Then taking DS back to work with me for trick or treating here.  He is Captain Hook!   then back to day care for his fall festival at 5pm.   he is going to be worn out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what are your kiddos (or you) for halloween?



How cute he is!!  I have my daughters school Halloween parade today at 1pm.
Kimberly is going to be a goth school girl (don't ask????), and Isabella is going to be Tinkerbell. 

My parents are having a Halloween party tomorrow night and I have two possible costumes.  They are total opposites of each other.  One is the "Vampiress"(sp?) with a really beautiful red/black long gown and I have a black/red wig.  The other is called the "sexy princess" - I'll leave it at that!!  I tried both on and everyone agrees on the Princess... we'll have to see, I'm a little worried it's too over the top, but, I guess that is what Halloween is about.

Vinny has two costumes as well, one is funny and the other is scary.  I'm not sure which one he is going to wear.


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> the chandelier....hmmm....well my dw was doing a tasting at a winery in comfort, tx and their chandelier caught her eye.  Christy is a great "lover of the grape juice".  I can still hear her voice, "honey, i would really like one of those.  I know you can figure out how to make one."  my first thought was to go up and ask the guy upfront "how much?"  but my engineering mind kicked in and said, "i can take some pictures and recreate this."  (what was i thinking!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i then had to hunt for a french, wine bottle drying rack.  Christy's mom and i were at a huge antique sale in central texas and i found, for $250 (yikes), a galvanized french, wine bottle drying rack that was 3feet taller than the one we had seen in comfort,tx.
> 
> So i had the structure, now i need bottles and lights.  Christy's job was getting bottles.  Christy was loopy for months.  Actually, since she is from the texas wine country (hill country), she was able to procure many of the bottles we needed from relatives and from her mother's b&b (the customers leave their wine bottles on a very tall shelf in the kitchen).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had hang a 600lb test chain in the attic and attach it to the beams (with a safety rope)  so i hoisted it up where the bottom is 12 feel above the floor.  (we have a 22 foot tall entry hall).  I then had to tie it into the electric and put christmas lights in all 150 bottles (i only lost one to the tile below).  I also put rope lights around every rung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole thing weighs between 400 and 500lbs and i have a set of double pulleys in the attic so i can lower it to change bottles or lights.




wow!!!


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> oh and Happy Anniversary Dodie and Phillip!!  love the pics
> 
> and Brandie- hope you feel better soon.
> 
> it is a busy day today- lunch with friends in an hour, then have to run to day care at 2:30 to do cookies for DS bday (they won't allow cupcakes unless no frosting and i couldn't find any or had time to make them! I guess frosting and 10 toddlers don't mix well!).   Then taking DS back to work with me for trick or treating here.  He is Captain Hook!   then back to day care for his fall festival at 5pm.   he is going to be worn out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what are your kiddos (or you) for halloween?



He is so cute! 
Little Johnny is going to be a skelation this year!
Kenny is going out as Batman!


----------



## katscradle

Just thought I would post Johnny's bad/good luck.
The bad luck he lost his bbm meter yesterday when he was outside playing.
No money for him this week. 
He has been trying to save his money, b/c if we drive in November (last weekend) so we can be at WDW on December 1st.
He wants to buy a WDW train set, which we can't take home on the plane with us.
Not enough room, and breakage.
Good Luck!!!!
BBM just called and the lucky little duck just won $100.00 
Wait till he comes home from school and I tell him, he is going to be beaming from ear to ear.


----------



## Dodie

Hey - DIS Facebook experts.  I have a *bizarre *question for you.

Is there anyway to introduce one of your Facebook friends to another one of your Facebook friends using the technology?  Without being too "obvious" about it?

See, I have this one Facebook friend who I honestly don't know well, but he is a handsome DISer, and is apparently single - but I don't want to ask too many questions because I only know this person through the DIS and don't want to seem like a wacko. 

I also have this other Facebook friend who is a friend and coworker in IRL.  She's beautiful and perfect and an amazing person, but just hasn't met Mr. Right yet. She's not "desperately seeking" or anything, but, from the little I've been able to figure out about him, I think they have a lot in common and might get along great - in spite of the great distance between them.  I even think they are about the same age.

Should I...

1. Forget this crazy idea altogether because aforementioned guy will think I'm a wacko and I don't really know him IRL in the first place?

2. Forget this crazy idea altogether because it's a meddlesome, foolish thing to do?

3. Figure out how to give it a go?

Maybe it's the romantic in me coming out because it's my wedding anniversary.


----------



## DVCsince02

Corey added DAP logo stuff to Cafe Press!


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Hey - DIS Facebook experts.  I have a *bizarre *question for you.
> 
> Is there anyway to introduce one of your Facebook friends to another one of your Facebook friends using the technology?  Without being too "obvious" about it?
> 
> See, I have this one Facebook friend who I honestly don't know well, but he is a handsome DISer, and is apparently single - but I don't want to ask too many questions because I only know this person through the DIS and don't want to seem like a wacko.
> 
> I also have this other Facebook friend who is a friend and coworker in IRL.  She's beautiful and perfect and an amazing person, but just hasn't met Mr. Right yet. She's not "desperately seeking" or anything, but, from the little I've been able to figure out about him, I think they have a lot in common and might get along great - in spite of the great distance between them.  I even think they are about the same age.
> 
> Should I...
> 
> 1. Forget this crazy idea altogether because aforementioned guy will think I'm a wacko and I don't really know him IRL in the first place?
> 
> 2. Forget this crazy idea altogether because it's a meddlesome, foolish thing to do?
> 
> 3. Figure out how to give it a go?
> 
> Maybe it's the romantic in me coming out because it's my wedding anniversary.



Ask them if they are interested in an introduction.  I say go for it.


----------



## tickledtink33

kimisabella said:


> Hope you feel better soon..
> 
> If anyone has to get sick, hopefully it will be now, so we will all be well for DAP..  Everyone take vitamin C!!!!



I plan on taking airborne a week before I leave and the whole time I'm there.  Don;t know if it will help but it can't hurt.


----------



## Dodie

DAP Merchandise!!!



WebmasterCorey said:


> Here's the CafePress link.
> http://www.cafepress.com/DISShop/6943193



I just ordered myself a sweatshirt!


----------



## spaddy

tickledtink33 said:


> I plan on taking airborne a week before I leave and the whole time I'm there.  Don;t know if it will help but it can't hurt.



I take Airborne almost everyday.  I figure if nothing else the vitamin C is good for you.  Oh, and I like the way it taste.  Weird I know.


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> DAP Merchandise!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered myself a sweatshirt!



I love the zipper sweatshirt.  I am hoodie freak.


----------



## aspen37

k5jmh said:


> The chandelier....hmmm....well my DW was doing a tasting at a winery in Comfort, TX and their chandelier caught her eye.  Christy is a great "lover of the grape juice".  I can still hear her voice, "Honey, I would really like one of those.  I know you can figure out how to make one."  My first thought was to go up and ask the guy upfront "How much?"  But my engineering mind kicked in and said, "I can take some pictures and recreate this."  (What was I thinking!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then had to hunt for a French, Wine Bottle drying rack.  Christy's mom and I were at a HUGE antique sale in Central Texas and I found, for $250 (yikes), a galvanized French, wine bottle drying rack that was 3feet taller than the one we had seen in Comfort,TX.
> 
> So I had the structure, now I need bottles and lights.  Christy's job was getting bottles.  Christy was loopy for months.  Actually, since she is from the Texas Wine Country (Hill Country), she was able to procure many of the bottles we needed from relatives and from her Mother's B&B (the customers leave their wine bottles on a very tall shelf in the Kitchen).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had hang a 600lb test chain in the attic and attach it to the beams (with a safety rope)  So I hoisted it up where the bottom is 12 feel above the floor.  (we have a 22 foot tall entry hall).  I then had to tie it into the electric and put christmas lights in all 150 bottles (I only lost one to the tile below).  I also put rope lights around every rung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing weighs between 400 and 500lbs and I have a set of double pulleys in the attic so I can lower it to change bottles or lights.




Wow the one you made looks way better than the winery chandelier. What a great Job! That is Awesome!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> John and I went to a friend's wedding 11 years ago on this date as well.
> I still have the wedding invite as it was so neat!
> It was a poem!
> 
> OUR HALLOWEEN WEDDING
> When the temple of love's gates open at seven.
> You'll think you've died and gone to....
> A seat is reserved with you in mind.
> Don't miss the show. It's one of a kind.
> But first help yourself to the witches brew.
> Spirits will be served at the bar too.
> After our marrage vows have been heard.
> We'll toast our wedding on a night most absurd.
> Then sink your fangs into the buffet spread- A dead cold buffet
> Complete with servered head.
> And when you are done and had your fill
> It's time to mingle, dance and chill.
> Dance on a spot at the right time of night
> We'll give you a prize (and maybe a fright!)
> Pose for a picture in our gallery of ghouls
> Bring your camera- there are no rules
> And because we are celebrating halloween
> dress in costume and make us scream!
> But if costume wear is much too scary
> Please wear black for Lorraine & Larry!




That was a pretty cool wedding invite. It sounded like it was a fun reception.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Hey - DIS Facebook experts.  I have a *bizarre *question for you.
> 
> Is there anyway to introduce one of your Facebook friends to another one of your Facebook friends using the technology?  Without being too "obvious" about it?
> 
> See, I have this one Facebook friend who I honestly don't know well, but he is a handsome DISer, and is apparently single - but I don't want to ask too many questions because I only know this person through the DIS and don't want to seem like a wacko.
> 
> I also have this other Facebook friend who is a friend and coworker in IRL.  She's beautiful and perfect and an amazing person, but just hasn't met Mr. Right yet. She's not "desperately seeking" or anything, but, from the little I've been able to figure out about him, I think they have a lot in common and might get along great - in spite of the great distance between them.  I even think they are about the same age.
> 
> Should I...
> 
> 1. Forget this crazy idea altogether because aforementioned guy will think I'm a wacko and I don't really know him IRL in the first place?
> 
> 2. Forget this crazy idea altogether because it's a meddlesome, foolish thing to do?
> 
> 3. Figure out how to give it a go?
> 
> Maybe it's the romantic in me coming out because it's my wedding anniversary.



I say go for it!


----------



## kimisabella

tickledtink33 said:


> I plan on taking airborne a week before I leave and the whole time I'm there.  Don;t know if it will help but it can't hurt.



Good idea, I have some airborne too maybe I'll take that as well


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> I love the zipper sweatshirt.  I am hoodie freak.



I like that one too!!!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> That was a pretty cool wedding invite. It sounded like it was a fun reception.








It's was a fun time!


----------



## Renysmom

jeanigor said:


> Yes Captain, my Captain!
> 
> Have a wonderful and safe trip!!!



Yippeee  I am a DIS Captain Yippee  

Do you think Capt Tom will let me drive the Magic?  I will tell him  Todd made me a Capt and since you Todd are FAMOUS, Capt Tom will know who you are and turn over the controls to me..


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Yippeee  I am a DIS Captain Yippee
> 
> Do you think Capt Tom will let me drive the Magic?  I will tell him  Todd made me a Capt and since you Todd are FAMOUS, Capt Tom will know who you are and turn over the controls to me..



I'm not sure that DIS Captain equates to Maritime Captain, but its worth a shot...


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Afternoon! I am having a blah day today. Not sure why. Probably the rain we have had for the last week. Hoping tomorrow is better. 

Hope you feel better Brandie! 

This is the first year I have no disney costumes for my kids. Hallie is a Goth Zombie princess and Tyson is Scooby Doo(with bite marks on his face)


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> This is the first year I have no disney costumes for my kids. Hallie is a Goth Zombie princess and Tyson is Scooby Doo(with bite marks on his face)



That is horrible irony. Is he doing okay?


----------



## Dodie

Slow thread today! I'm doing the unthinkable (quoting myself), in hopes for more feedback on my question asked earlier! (Thanks Jen for your answer.)



Dodie said:


> Hey - DIS Facebook experts.  I have a *bizarre *question for you.
> 
> Is there anyway to introduce one of your Facebook friends to another one of your Facebook friends using the technology?  Without being too "obvious" about it?
> 
> See, I have this one Facebook friend who I honestly don't know well, but he is a handsome DISer, and is apparently single - but I don't want to ask too many questions because I only know this person through the DIS and don't want to seem like a wacko.
> 
> I also have this other Facebook friend who is a friend and coworker in IRL.  She's beautiful and perfect and an amazing person, but just hasn't met Mr. Right yet. She's not "desperately seeking" or anything, but, from the little I've been able to figure out about him, I think they have a lot in common and might get along great - in spite of the great distance between them.  I even think they are about the same age.
> 
> Should I...
> 
> 1. Forget this crazy idea altogether because aforementioned guy will think I'm a wacko and I don't really know him IRL in the first place?
> 
> 2. Forget this crazy idea altogether because it's a meddlesome, foolish thing to do?
> 
> 3. Figure out how to give it a go?
> 
> Maybe it's the romantic in me coming out because it's my wedding anniversary.


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> That is horrible irony. Is he doing okay?



He is doing really good. He went to Hallie's school yesterday for her Halloween party and was showing all the girls his owie. He loves the ladies!


----------



## jeanigor

Perhaps suggest them as friends to each other, via FB. Since you probably speak to your co-worker from time to time, if she asks, just say exactly what you told us. That you think they have some things in common and woudl get along.


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> He is doing really good. He went to Hallie's school yesterday for her Halloween party and was showing all the girls his owie. He loves the ladies!



Props to him!! Knowing how to work it already!! Heart breaker in the making.


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> Slow thread today! I'm doing the unthinkable (quoting myself), in hopes for more feedback on my question asked earlier! (Thanks Jen for your answer.)



Is the guy from your area?  If so, I would probably ask the coworker first if she was interested.  Women tend to be more picky then men, sorry fellas.Then send the friend suggestion to the guy.


----------



## exwdwcm

spaddy said:


> I love that photo!!! My son also has that costume.
> 
> I posted photos on FB, but my son was Woody, Simon (from Alvin and the Chipmunks), and Jack Sparrow yesterday. He really likes to dress up.


ah, cute- i'll have to check them out on FB!



tlcoke said:


> Cute Picture. All the sugar he ingests today will keep him going.
> 
> 
> I thought about coming to work dressed as the Tacky Tourist, but decided against it. So I came as a UofL Cardinal fan - Wearing my Red & Black outfit.


Tacky Tourist sounds fun- good idea!



kimisabella said:


> How cute he is!! I have my daughters school Halloween parade today at 1pm.
> Kimberly is going to be a goth school girl (don't ask????), and Isabella is going to be Tinkerbell.
> 
> My parents are having a Halloween party tomorrow night and I have two possible costumes. They are total opposites of each other. One is the "Vampiress"(sp?) with a really beautiful red/black long gown and I have a black/red wig. The other is called the "sexy princess" - I'll leave it at that!! I tried both on and everyone agrees on the Princess... we'll have to see, I'm a little worried it's too over the top, but, I guess that is what Halloween is about.
> 
> Vinny has two costumes as well, one is funny and the other is scary. I'm not sure which one he is going to wear.


lol at the sexy princess and 'leave it at that'.    they both sound like a lot of fun and great costumes!  can't wait to see pics.



katscradle said:


> Just thought I would post Johnny's bad/good luck.
> The bad luck he lost his bbm meter yesterday when he was outside playing.
> No money for him this week.
> He has been trying to save his money, b/c if we drive in November (last weekend) so we can be at WDW on December 1st.
> He wants to buy a WDW train set, which we can't take home on the plane with us.
> Not enough room, and breakage.
> Good Luck!!!!
> BBM just called and the lucky little duck just won $100.00
> Wait till he comes home from school and I tell him, he is going to be beaming from ear to ear.


yeah for $100!!!! 

Dodie- i say go for it, but i think it is a good idea to give your female friend a heads up first and ensure she is on board.....sometimes they are picky about being 'setup', even if it is just a FB introduction.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps suggest them as friends to each other, via FB. Since you probably speak to your co-worker from time to time, if she asks, just say exactly what you told us. That you think they have some things in common and woudl get along.



Messages and friend recommendations sent.  We will speak no more about it. Unless, of course, it ends wonderfully. Then I will gloat.


----------



## guynwdm

Ok, So where is this infamous cougar thread mentioned on the podcast? I've been looking and can't find it and I am too old to be considered "cougar bait"  LOL


----------



## Madi100

Happy Anniversary Dodie and Phillip!!

Brandie, I hope you are feeling better.  Maybe you've got what Em had.  Although for Matthew's sake, I hope you behave better than she does where you're sick


----------



## hideeh

Dodie said:


> Slow thread today! I'm doing the unthinkable (quoting myself), in hopes for more feedback on my question asked earlier! (Thanks Jen for your answer.)



Nothing ventured, nothing gained! Do you think either of them would hit you?


----------



## Tonya2426

guynwdm said:


> Ok, So where is this infamous cougar thread mentioned on the podcast? I've been looking and can't find it and I am too old to be considered "cougar bait" LOL


 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2298629

And we are equal opportunity Cougars so age is not a factor in our prey.


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> Ok, So where is this infamous cougar thread mentioned on the podcast? I've been looking and can't find it and I am too old to be considered "cougar bait"  LOL



Cougar Thread

But I thought you were already dating someone, right Kat?


----------



## georgemoe

Hi Dodie! Congrats to you and "Whomper Chomper" Phillip! 



spaddy said:


> Is the guy from your area?  If so, I would probably ask the coworker first if she was interested.  Women tend to be *more picky then men, sorry fellas*.Then send the friend suggestion to the guy.



And on Friday, Anne that Steeler fan, created her own version of "The Birds" - Alfred Hitchcock LIVE", sending all manner of birdage upon DISmen everywhere to pick their eyes out. 

 Anne


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> Messages and friend recommendations sent.  We will speak no more about it. Unless, of course, it ends wonderfully. Then I will gloat.



I would gloat too.



georgemoe said:


> Hi Dodie! Congrats to you and "Whomper Chomper" Phillip!
> 
> 
> 
> And on Friday, Anne that Steeler fan, created her own version of "The Birds" - Alfred Hitchcock LIVE", sending all manner of birdage upon DISmen everywhere to pick their eyes out.
> 
> Anne



  Good afternoon George.

And my dorky photo.


----------



## LMO429

So I just went out to buy some halloween candy to have in the house for tomorrow...they had "NEW MOON" candy!  of course I bought some


----------



## corky441

Happy Anniversary Dodie & Phil


----------



## Tonya2426

LMO429 said:


> So I just went out to buy some halloween candy to have in the house for tomorrow...they had "NEW MOON" candy! of course I bought some


 
Of course you did - any Twilighter in their right mind would buy the New Moon candy.


----------



## Dodie

Hey Anne. I understand.  I have a similar dorky photo taken a few years ago with the Lombardi Trophy.






It's all good.


----------



## corky441

Hi Ann - love the picture of the "CUP" - not at all Dorky

Goodness knows that it's been a long time coming to Buffalo - not that we haven't come close, maybe someday.....


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> And my dorky photo.



Not dorky at all. By the way did you count how many time the Red Wings names are inscribed on that baby?


----------



## spaddy

There was a professional photographer there so hopefully that photo will be much better.  I have actually seen the Stanley Cup several times.   I can't find a photo of my favorite Stanley Cup moment.  I will have to keep looking it was in 1991 or 92.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> There was a professional photographer there so hopefully that photo will be much better.  I have actually seen the Stanley Cup several times.   I can't find a photo of my favorite Stanley Cup moment.  I will have to keep looking it was in 1991 or 92.



Did you unscrupulously bribe the refs for that series, too?


----------



## corky441

I DID IT.......... got our airline reservations changed to a Thursday Dec 10th arrival and found a room for the night at the Dolphin.

I get to go to the seminar on Friday morning. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity, it was worth the change fee - now I'm off to change my countdown


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> I DID IT.......... got our airline reservations changed to a Thursday Dec 10th arrival and found a room for the night at the Dolphin.
> 
> I get to go to the seminar on Friday morning. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity, it was worth the change fee - now I'm off to change my countdown


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Not dorky at all. By the way did you count how many time the Red Wings names are inscribed on that baby?



4 times since the Penguins were actually a team.



jeanigor said:


> Did you unscrupulously bribe the refs for that series, too?



How old where you for that series? 6


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> How old where you for that series? 6



Trying to flatter me and call me cougar prey won't make me think any better of the penguins. Sorry.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> Trying to flatter me and call me cougar prey won't make me think any better of the penguins. Sorry.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Trying to flatter me and call me cougar prey won't make me think any better of the penguins. Sorry.


----------



## hideeh

corky441 said:


> I DID IT.......... got our airline reservations changed to a Thursday Dec 10th arrival and found a room for the night at the Dolphin.
> 
> I get to go to the seminar on Friday morning. I just couldn't pass up the opportunity, it was worth the change fee - now I'm off to change my countdown



  Now I can meet you one day sooner!


----------



## corky441

hideeh said:


> Now I can meet you one day sooner!



Can't wait - are you staying on property?


----------



## hideeh

corky441 said:


> Can't wait - are you staying on property?



Wilderness Lodge. We will be leaving Buffalo on Wed. 12/9 @ 2 ish


----------



## chickie

LMO429 said:


> So I just went out to buy some halloween candy to have in the house for tomorrow...they had "NEW MOON" candy!  of course I bought some





Tonya2426 said:


> Of course you did - any Twilighter in their right mind would buy the New Moon candy.



Yes, I too am a loyal fan. Got my New Moon Chocolate candy last week at Walgreens! The caramel ones are pretty tasty, too, but maybe that's because the caramel ones are the "Edward Cullen" ones!


----------



## spaddy

I saw some crazy New Moon stuff at Toys R Us.  There was a set that had an Edward pillow, throw(blanket), and tote bag.  I was going to take photos and post it on FB but I was afraid everyone would think I was crazy.


----------



## jeanigor

I glad to be able to put this week behind me.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I glad to be able to put this week behind me.



Me too!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I glad to be able to put this week behind me.





spaddy said:


> Me too!



Me Three


----------



## TXYankee

Me Four


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Well, I emailed Tracey today and asked her to switch our 5/2010 Wonder cruise to the 1/26/2011 Dream cruise when it opened up.  So if anyone is looking for a good time to go........ kinda like a bounceback from PCC2.0!


----------



## spaddy

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well, I emailed Tracey today and asked her to switch our 5/2010 Wonder cruise to the 1/26/2011 Dream cruise when it opened up.  So if anyone is looking for a good time to go........ kinda like a bounceback from PCC2.0!



I am really excited at the idea of going on the first voyage, but there is no way I can pull off PCC 2.0 and that.  I think I am going to have to make some hard choices.


----------



## tlcoke

We have officially hit 81 degrees here this afternoon.  Rain is just over the horizon from us and will be moving in soon and we are experiencing 40+ mph wind gusts.


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well, I emailed Tracey today and asked her to switch our 5/2010 Wonder cruise to the 1/26/2011 Dream cruise when it opened up.  So if anyone is looking for a good time to go........ kinda like a bounceback from PCC2.0!



Time to add another countdown.


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well, I emailed *Tracey* today and asked her to switch our 5/2010 Wonder cruise to the 1/26/2011 Dream cruise when it opened up.  So if anyone is looking for a good time to go........ kinda like a bounceback from PCC2.0!



That is a great idea!!!


Except I know Tracey works for the University. I didn't know she was a TA as well.


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> We have officially hit 81 degrees here this afternoon.  Rain is just over the horizon from us and will be moving in soon and we are experiencing 40+ mph wind gusts.



Yucky.  Stay safe.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

spaddy said:


> I am really excited at the idea of going on the first voyage, but there is no way I can pull off PCC 2.0 and that.  I think I am going to have to make some hard choices.



I know! But we try to pay a little off each month, so that just means I pay off PCC2.0 first then keep paying each month till the Dream cruise is done too- THEN work on spending money! 

At least I know I'll have somewhere to sleep and something to eat.....




DVCsince02 said:


> Time to add another countdown.



But it makes me kinda sad to have to take one out too....


----------



## tlcoke

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well, I emailed Tracey today and asked her to switch our 5/2010 Wonder cruise to the 1/26/2011 Dream cruise when it opened up.  So if anyone is looking for a good time to go........ kinda like a bounceback from PCC2.0!





jeanigor said:


> That is a great idea!!!
> 
> 
> Except I know Tracey works for the University. I didn't know she was a TA as well.



We'll technically she did email me today too, but in regards to her and Rick's visit to Louisville next weekend.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> Good afternoon George.
> 
> And my dorky photo.



No way is that dorky Anne. Not at all. 



Dodie said:


> Hey Anne. I understand.  I have a similar dorky photo taken a few years ago with the Lombardi Trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good.



Same here.  (Except for the team.     )


----------



## corky441

hideeh said:


> Wilderness Lodge. We will be leaving Buffalo on Wed. 12/9 @ 2 ish



I'll wave as you fly over 



jeanigor said:


> I glad to be able to put this week behind me.



I'm with you on that Todd. Besides it puts us one week closer to DAP, so even a crap week has it's virtues



tlcoke said:


> We have officially hit 81 degrees here this afternoon.  Rain is just over the horizon from us and will be moving in soon and we are experiencing 40+ mph wind gusts.



Sounds like you have some hunkering down to do tonight - i hope you have snacks ready


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> That is a great idea!!!
> 
> 
> Except I know Tracey works for the University. I didn't know she was a TA as well.



Sorry, the Tracy without the E.....hmmm, have I been spelling her name wrong all along? Or is this something recent that has taken over and I just didn't realize it? Am I losing my mind? my grip on reality?!?


AckkkK!


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Hey Anne. I understand.  I have a similar dorky photo taken a few years ago with the Lombardi Trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good.


Now you're talking Dodie.  Nice photo!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Not dorky at all. By the way did you count how many time the Red Wings names are inscribed on that baby?


----------



## tlcoke

TheBeadPirate said:


> Sorry, the Tracy without the E.....hmmm, have I been spelling her name wrong all along? Or is this something recent that has taken over and I just didn't realize it? Am I losing my mind? my grip on reality?!?
> 
> 
> AckkkK!



It's just the confusion of having two Tracy (tracey)'s on the board.  One with an "E" and one without the "e"


----------



## wildfan1473

spaddy said:


> And my dorky photo.



Love it!


----------



## wildfan1473

spaddy said:


> I saw some crazy New Moon stuff at Toys R Us.  There was a set that had an Edward pillow, throw(blanket), and tote bag.  I was going to take photos and post it on FB but I was afraid everyone would think I was crazy.



  I wouldn't think you're crazy!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> It's just the confusion of having two Tracy (tracey)'s on the board.  One with an "E" and one without the "e"



I know. I have a sister Kim and a nephew-in-law Kim. Both of their last names start with the letter M as well. Calling your sister Kim-her or she-Kim is weird.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi all,

Am sitting at the doc's office waiting to go in. Is it only my doc that takes forever to let patients in? There's nobody else in. What the heck??!


----------



## georgemoe

Everyone have a great weekend! I'm heading out for "mantrip" and I'm stocked with my favorite DATW practice bevs. Aaron you're in trouble. 

If I get a signal up there (Pittsburg,NH) I'll post some photos to FB.

Deb and my sister are scrappin tonight and getting schnockered on wine spritzers.


----------



## tlcoke

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am sitting at the doc's office waiting to go in. Is it only my doc that takes forever to let patients in? There's nobody else in. What the heck??!



Welcome to Managed Health Care.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2298629
> 
> And we are equal opportunity Cougars so age is not a factor in our prey.


----------



## tlcoke

Just in case no one saw this post on the Changes thread to the TSM Party and didn't get signed up for TSM.  They have reopened registration until midnight Saturday 10/31.



WebmasterJohn said:


> Just bumping so everyone can see this.
> 
> Here's the link to sign up http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap1.cfm
> 
> I will keep this form open until midnight 10/31/2009.  At that time we have to stop taking registrations so we can get credentials printed and mailed.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Cougar Thread
> 
> But I thought you were already dating someone, right Kat?




You just mind you own P'S and Q's!!


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> I would gloat too.
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon George.
> 
> And my dorky photo.




Very cool!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Welcome to Managed Health Care.



Not touching that with a 1000' pole.........


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Not touching that with a 1000' pole.........



I don't blame you.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Everyone have a great weekend! I'm heading out for "mantrip" and I'm stocked with my favorite DATW practice bevs. Aaron you're in trouble.
> 
> If I get a signal up there (Pittsburg,NH) I'll post some photos to FB.
> 
> Deb and my sister are scrappin tonight and getting schnockered on wine spritzers.



Have a great weekend, as I am sure Deb will!


----------



## jeanigor

Finally leaving work. Very unproductive day. Pics of Deck Swabber Todd (Tiara Todd's alter ego) to follow later in the weekend.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Finally leaving work. Very unproductive day. Pics of Deck Swabber Todd (Tiara Todd's alter ego) to follow later in the weekend.



Have a good weekend Todd!!


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> Everyone have a great weekend! I'm heading out for "mantrip" and I'm stocked with my favorite DATW practice bevs. Aaron you're in trouble.
> 
> If I get a signal up there (Pittsburg,NH) I'll post some photos to FB.
> 
> Deb and my sister are scrappin tonight and getting schnockered on wine spritzers.



Have a good trip George.


----------



## katscradle

Well I am off for a bit.
I have to get ready to take the boys to the halloween dance and party at the school tonight.
I will be coming home with Johnny at 8pm.
Kenny gets to stay for the big kids dance! 
We will see how that goes, he's taking a girl.
He says this is my first date!


----------



## tlcoke

I am heading home, hoping not to get blown away before we get washed away with the rain moving in.  Talk to everyone later.

I am having Brunch with Kim R (MommyCeretops) tomorrow.


----------



## tickledtink33

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am sitting at the doc's office waiting to go in. Is it only my doc that takes forever to let patients in? There's nobody else in. What the heck??!



Nope, not just your doc.  I waited a good 45 minutes for my dermatologist.  Then after the torturous wait she decided to torture me even more by taking a biopsy of one of my moles.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Well I am off for a bit.
> I have to get ready to take the boys to the halloween dance and party at the school tonight.
> I will be coming home with Johnny at 8pm.
> Kenny gets to stay for the big kids dance!
> We will see how that goes, he's taking a girl.
> He says this is my first date!



They grow up so fast!


----------



## OKW Lover

tlcoke said:


> I am heading home, hoping not to get blown away before we get washed away with the rain moving in.  Talk to everyone later.
> 
> I am having Brunch with Kim R (MommyCeretops) tomorrow.



Where has Mommy C been?  We've missed her.


----------



## sshaw10060

Just got back from the Duckboat tour of Boston with my dad. It was fun, but I am not sure it is worth $30 a head.  Tomorrow we are just hanging out getting ready for the trip and Sunday we are having all sorts of relatives over to celebrate Otto's 3rd B-day.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Pumpkin fun


----------



## scarlett873

EGADS...those are some mighty big pictures you have there...


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> EGADS...those are some mighty big pictures you have there...



I am scared by those pumpkins.  I think they could eat me.


----------



## WebmasterMike

scarlett873 said:


> EGADS...those are some mighty big pictures you have there...



Yikes, I was using photoshop.com for those pics.  I guess I will resize and use photobucket.


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> Well I am off for a bit.
> I have to get ready to take the boys to the halloween dance and party at the school tonight.
> I will be coming home with Johnny at 8pm.
> Kenny gets to stay for the big kids dance!
> We will see how that goes, he's taking a girl.
> He says this is my first date!



WHAT?????  Wow!  



k5jmh said:


> Yikes, I was using photoshop.com for those pics.  I guess I will resize and use photobucket.



Fab pumpkins!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Well I am back from the doc. I did not get the news I wanted, but I'm not going to let it get to me (yeah right lol).  It looks like I'm going to be on meds for longer than anticipated so next week won't be a Food & Wine trip. It'll be um I guess a Food trip. No "alkyhol" or I'll really be on my butt. I'll make the best of it. Anybody know how strong the Grey Goose slushies are? I have never had one and was going to try it for the first time on Wednesday. If there's not a lot maybe I can swing it.


----------



## sshaw10060

spaddy said:


> I am scared by those pumpkins.  I think they could eat me.



I love the pumpkins. They're really nice. Pumpkin carving is on tomorrows list.


----------



## DVCsince02

So how is everyone tonight?


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> So how is everyone tonight?



Good here, are the kids excited for tomorrow?  What is everyone dressing up as?


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> So how is everyone tonight?


Sleepy and headache-y...going to bed early...I'm a party animal, I know...


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> Good here, are the kids excited for tomorrow?  What is everyone dressing up as?



Emma is going to be Alice (in Wonderland), Ethan is a pirate (again), Evan is going as Mickey Mouse.  They are very excited, heck even Mommy is excited.  Chris is taking the wagon and all 3 kids.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Sleepy and headache-y...going to bed early...I'm a party animal, I know...



Awe, come on!  Play with us!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Awe, come on!  Play with us!


Can't...Tylenol PM won't let me...


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Emma is going to be Alice (in Wonderland), Ethan is a pirate (again), Evan is going as Mickey Mouse.  They are very excited, heck even Mommy is excited.  Chris is taking the wagon and all 3 kids.  Woo Hoo!



That sounds so cute - is Chris taking them out and you staying at home for the trick or treaters?  Isabella is Tinkerbell and Kimberly is a goth school girl. The weather is supposed to be really good, maybe hit 70 degrees so there should be a ton of kids out tomorrow!


----------



## geffric

DVCsince02 said:


> So how is everyone tonight?


 
Ducky.. sort of!

This maybe TMI -  so skip if you want - ! Our high school is in the playoffs and I hope they win.. I didn't go to the game 'cause DS#1 took my van to KC for a meet of some sort.. and he should be there by now, but he hasn't responded to my text.. so I am an anxious MOM..


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> That sounds so cute - is Chris taking them out and you staying at home for the trick or treaters?  Isabella is Tinkerbell and Kimberly is a goth school girl. The weather is supposed to be really good, maybe hit 70 degrees so there should be a ton of kids out tomorrow!



I saw that you said Kimberly was a goth girl earlier.   That must have been an interesting conversation.

Yes, I'll stay home and chat with the neighbors while Chris does all the walking with the kids.  Luckily the wagon has buckles, so the baby will just go along for the ride.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> They grow up so fast!




I can't wait!
Really I can't!
Oh who am I kidding!
I hope he is having a good time.
He has had some trouble fitting in this year, so I am a little worried.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DVCsince02 said:


> Emma is going to be Alice (in Wonderland), Ethan is a pirate (again), Evan is going as Mickey Mouse.  They are very excited, heck even Mommy is excited.  Chris is taking the wagon and all 3 kids.  Woo Hoo!



Very cute costume ideas, Jen. I'd love to see a pic! I bet Alice in Wonderland characters are going to be huge next Halloween after the movie is out.


----------



## HoopyMan

mikelan6 said:


> Speaking of clothes and packing.  Do you all think we should bring a sweater or something for the Friday morning presentation?  Sometimes those conference rooms can get pretty chilly.



How about a lovely DAP sweatshirt with hood?


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> I saw that you said Kimberly was a goth girl earlier.   That must have been an interesting conversation.
> 
> Yes, I'll stay home and chat with the neighbors while Chris does all the walking with the kids.  Luckily the wagon has buckles, so the baby will just go along for the ride.



LOL, well it wasn't so much of a conversation..... We went out to get her costume and I picked out a "southern belle" costume - big hoop dress, floppy hat, parasol.  Kimberly picked up the goth girl - I guess we have different tastes .  I think the reason she liked the costume is because it has a skull on the necktie.  She is all about the skulls now.  Vinny has some pictures up on facebook of the girls at the Halloween parade today so you can see the costume.  It's actually really cute, not scary goth.

I like the wagon idea, unfortunatley my kids don't fit into their wagon anymore, although I bet they would like to be rolled from house to house.


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> WHAT?????  Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab pumpkins!



Hi Donna hope you are doing well.
How is Suri and Carl?
I know he won't be home for another 94 minutes!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I saw that you said Kimberly was a goth girl earlier.   That must have been an interesting conversation.
> 
> Yes, I'll stay home and chat with the neighbors while Chris does all the walking with the kids.  Luckily the wagon has buckles, so the baby will just go along for the ride.



My nephew actually went trick or treating last year...he was 11 months. He was a pirate and my Mom made a cover thingy to go over the stroller that made it look like a pirate ship. We took him up to a few doors, but he spent most of the time in the stroller and was passed out by the time we got back to their house! 

My niece made out like a bandit though. She was Snow White. She insisted on carrying her candy bag/bucket herself (she was almost three at the time). That thing weighed more than she did by the end of the night and she would NOT let us take some of the candy out to make it lighter. She was dragging the danged thing behind her...it was hilarious...


----------



## tlcoke

OKW Lover said:


> Where has Mommy C been?  We've missed her.



I'll tell her tomorrow, that you all miss her on the boards.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Awesome idea with the pirate ship cover for the stroller, Brandie. Super creative.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Emma is going to be Alice (in Wonderland), Ethan is a pirate (again), Evan is going as Mickey Mouse.  They are very excited, heck even Mommy is excited.  Chris is taking the wagon and all 3 kids.  Woo Hoo!




Now that's something to get excited about!
Kenny is at the school halloween dance with a girl. 
Johnny won $100. from BBM. 
So I would say it been a good day! 

Johnny is a skelation, Kenny is batman.


----------



## geffric

HoopyMan said:


> How about a lovely DAP sweatshirt with hood?


 

great idea!!

Where do we buy one  ??


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> My nephew actually went trick or treating last year...he was 11 months. He was a pirate and my Mom made a cover thingy to go over the stroller that made it look like a pirate ship. We took him up to a few doors, but he spent most of the time in the stroller and was passed out by the time we got back to their house!
> 
> My niece made out like a bandit though. She was Snow White. She insisted on carrying her candy bag/bucket herself (she was almost three at the time). That thing weighed more than she did by the end of the night and she would NOT let us take some of the candy out to make it lighter. She was dragging the danged thing behind her...it was hilarious...



Never mess with a child and their Halloween candy haul!


----------



## DVCsince02

*NikkiBell* said:


> Very cute costume ideas, Jen. I'd love to see a pic! I bet Alice in Wonderland characters are going to be huge next Halloween after the movie is out.



Thanks, we already had the dress from her dress up stuff, so it saved a few bucks.



kimisabella said:


> LOL, well it wasn't so much of a conversation..... We went out to get her costume and I picked out a "southern belle" costume - big hoop dress, floppy hat, parasol.  Kimberly picked up the goth girl - I guess we have different tastes .  I think the reason she liked the costume is because it has a skull on the necktie.  She is all about the skulls now.  Vinny has some pictures up on facebook of the girls at the Halloween parade today so you can see the costume.  It's actually really cute, not scary goth.
> 
> I like the wagon idea, unfortunatley my kids don't fit into their wagon anymore, although I bet they would like to be rolled from house to house.



I love the goth skirt! They both are so pretty.

You have a party tomorrow too.  I want to see your pics.



scarlett873 said:


> My nephew actually went trick or treating last year...he was 11 months. He was a pirate and my Mom made a cover thingy to go over the stroller that made it look like a pirate ship. We took him up to a few doors, but he spent most of the time in the stroller and was passed out by the time we got back to their house!
> 
> My niece made out like a bandit though. She was Snow White. She insisted on carrying her candy bag/bucket herself (she was almost three at the time). That thing weighed more than she did by the end of the night and she would NOT let us take some of the candy out to make it lighter. She was dragging the danged thing behind her...it was hilarious...



Your mom is too clever!  I'll be happy if everyone is fed, dressed and out the door at a decent time.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> Now that's something to get excited about!
> Kenny is at the school halloween dance with a girl.
> Johnny won $100. from BBM.
> So I would say it been a good day!
> 
> Johnny is a skelation, Kenny is batman.



A date?!?


----------



## HoopyMan

I am just proud that I was about to add photos using Photobucket!! And I love my kids.


----------



## tlcoke

I am passing out my MNSSHP Candy tomorrow night at my parents house.  I am splitting it with a neighbor and handing out everything but the chocolate - I am keeping that.
My goal is hand out the stuff I don't like first then proceed on down the line to the tolerable candy.  We usually have <50 kids total for the night.  I would go broke if I handed candy out in my own neighborhood, where it would be 500+ kids.


----------



## DVCsince02

tlcoke said:


> I am passing out my MNSSHP Candy tomorrow night at my parents house.  I am splitting it with a neighbor and handing out everything but the chocolate - I am keeping that.
> My goal is hand out the stuff I don't like first then proceed on down the line to the tolerable candy.  We usually have <50 kids total for the night.  I would go broke if I handed candy out in my own neighborhood, where it would be 500+ kids.



I only buy candy I won't eat.  That way it's still here in time for Halloween.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> You have a party tomorrow too.  I want to see your pics.



Yea, we'll see how that goes...still not totally comfortable with the costume, but my parents thought it was great, so, I may have to find a good minimizer and throw caution to the wind


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> I only buy candy I won't eat.  That way it's still here in time for Halloween.



My mom buys the good stuff usually and then wonders why it's gone by the time halloween gets here.


----------



## tlcoke

geffric said:


> great idea!!
> 
> Where do we buy one  ??



Here is the link for buying DAP merchandise.
http://www.cafepress.com/DISShop/6943193


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Gang

Not sure if anyone posted this here yet but Corey has a post on the boards about DAP merchandise - check it out here - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2320176

Thanks
John


----------



## sshaw10060

Otto wants to be a witch for halloween. His mom took him to Target last week and he saw a witches hat. There was no leaving without it. His mom has added some stars so he looks like a wizard to passerby.


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to sign off, our power is flickering due to our nasty weather.  If it goes down I will lose my internet connection.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hey everyone! We are getting ready for the big day tomorrow. We are going to a party where the Mom's take the kids out and the Dad's stay back and pass out candy. We all pitch in and order pizza and bring side dishes. My sister is making me cherry cheese cupcakes for my birthday. 

Hallie is going to be a Goth Zombie Princess and Tyson is Scooby Doo.

He had to go back to the Dr today. His bite was starting to get infected. He is on another antibiotic now.


----------



## DVCsince02

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hey everyone! We are getting ready for the big day tomorrow. We are going to a party where the Mom's take the kids out and the Dad's stay back and pass out candy. We all pitch in and order pizza and bring side dishes. My sister is making me cherry cheese cupcakes for my birthday.
> 
> Hallie is going to be a Goth Zombie Princess and Tyson is Scooby Doo.
> 
> He had to go back to the Dr today. His bite was starting to get infected. He is on another antibiotic now.



Hope Tyson gets better soon!  Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks, we already had the dress from her dress up stuff, so it saved a few bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the goth skirt! They both are so pretty.
> 
> You have a party tomorrow too.  I want to see your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Your mom is too clever!  I'll be happy if everyone is fed, dressed and out the door at a decent time.


She actually made the stroller cover for them when they went to MNSSHP last year  I think that my brother and sis in law have it this year as my other nephew is going to be a pirate too!


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> Hope Tyson gets better soon!  Have fun tomorrow.



Thanks Jen. He is acting like his crazy three year old self. His cheek is red and puffy and he has a bit of a fever. But the Dr seem pretty confident that this medicine should work.


----------



## sshaw10060

halliesmommy01 said:


> Thanks Jen. He is acting like his crazy three year old self. His cheek is red and puffy and he has a bit of a fever. But the Dr seem pretty confident that this medicine should work.



Just keep a close eye on it. Second it looks worse get him checked out.


----------



## halliesmommy01

sshaw10060 said:


> Just keep a close eye on it. Second it looks worse get him checked out.



Thanks Scott, I will. It actually is looking better already. The puffiness has gone down noticably.


----------



## Dodie

Home after a wonderful anniversary meal! The best part is that it was FREE! Phillip's boss had given us a gift certificate for Morton's awhile ago and we saved it for tonight!

I am STUFFED!!!!

What's everyone up to tonight?


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


> Home after a wonderful anniversary meal! The best part is that it was FREE! Phillip's boss had given us a gift certificate for Morton's awhile ago and we saved it for tonight!
> 
> I am STUFFED!!!!
> 
> What's everyone up to tonight?



I love Mortons. One of the best steak houses in the country. I am salivating just thinking about it.


----------



## Dodie

sshaw10060 said:


> I love Mortons. One of the best steak houses in the country. I am salivating just thinking about it.



Definitely couldn't eat that way very often!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Dodie said:


> Home after a wonderful anniversary meal! The best part is that it was FREE! Phillip's boss had given us a gift certificate for Morton's awhile ago and we saved it for tonight!
> 
> I am STUFFED!!!!
> 
> What's everyone up to tonight?



Happy Marriedaversary!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

Hi everyone.  I just thought I would drop in before I head to bed.  8 hours of the beloved OT tomorrow.  It is a very rare thing these days.  It must be captured when it rears its lovely head.  I picked up a snack tonight.  Salt and vinegar chips.  I will have to pick up cold Pepsi in the AM.  And maybe a pack on HoHo's.  Salt, caffeine and sugar.  The essentials of OT on a Saturday.

Talk to you all tomorrow afternoon.

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

chirurgeon said:


> Hi everyone.  I just thought I would drop in before I head to bed.  8 hours of the beloved OT tomorrow.  It is a very rare thing these days.  It must be captured when it rears its lovely head.  I picked up a snack tonight.  Salt and vinegar chips.  I will have to pick up cold Pepsi in the AM.  And maybe a pack on HoHo's.  Salt, caffeine and sugar.  The essentials of OT on a Saturday.
> 
> Talk to you all tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Kim



Dodie's steak at Mortons sounds much better.


----------



## tickledtink33

*NikkiBell* said:


> Well I am back from the doc. I did not get the news I wanted, but I'm not going to let it get to me (yeah right lol).  It looks like I'm going to be on meds for longer than anticipated so next week won't be a Food & Wine trip. It'll be um I guess a Food trip. No "alkyhol" or I'll really be on my butt. I'll make the best of it. Anybody know how strong the Grey Goose slushies are? I have never had one and was going to try it for the first time on Wednesday. If there's not a lot maybe I can swing it.



I personally find the Grey Goose slushie to be quite weak, howeve, you may want to skip the alcohol so you don't make yourself sick or have it interfere with your medication.  The Italy kiosk is serving a strawberry banana slushie that has no alcohol and is refreshing and delicious.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

k5jmh said:


> Happy Marriedaversary!!!



You made me remember DS(11) coming home a few months ago and telling me "Allie is all consumed with trying to figure out what to get Ryan for their Weekaversary!"  Talk about trying to grow up too fast...I nearly choked on my tea because he was so annoyed by it all - it was just so adorable.  

What wasn't so adorable was a few of the grade 6 girls in their Hallowe'en costumes at the school today.  Yipes, DH predictably said..."glad I don't have a girl".


----------



## 3guysandagal

This was the scene at Katherine's gym last week. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsYEDslscVg

The 62 yr old driver left the scene and was caught the next day when they returned to the gym.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> This was the scene at Katherine's gym last week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsYEDslscVg
> 
> The 62 yr old driver left the scene and was caught the next day when they returned to the gym.



 All I can say is


----------



## WebmasterMike

3guysandagal said:


> This was the scene at Katherine's gym last week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsYEDslscVg
> 
> The 62 yr old driver left the scene and was caught the next day when they returned to the gym.



Yikes!!!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

3guysandagal said:


> This was the scene at Katherine's gym last week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsYEDslscVg
> 
> The 62 yr old driver left the scene and was caught the next day when they returned to the gym.



OMG!!!  Possible monster truck fan?  

- Bill


----------



## OKW Lover

k5jmh said:


> The chandelier....hmmm....well my DW was doing a tasting at a winery in Comfort, TX and their chandelier caught her eye.  Christy is a great "lover of the grape juice".  I can still hear her voice, "Honey, I would really like one of those.  I know you can figure out how to make one."  My first thought was to go up and ask the guy upfront "How much?"  But my engineering mind kicked in and said, "I can take some pictures and recreate this."  (What was I thinking??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then had to hunt for a French, Wine Bottle drying rack.  Christy's mom and I were at a HUGE antique sale in Central Texas and I found, for $250 (yikes), a galvanized French, wine bottle drying rack that was 3feet taller than the one we had seen in Comfort,TX.
> 
> So I had the structure, now I need bottles and lights.  Christy's job was getting bottles.  Christy was loopy for months.  Actually, since she is from the Texas Wine Country (Hill Country), she was able to procure many of the bottles we needed from relatives and from her Mother's B&B (the customers leave their wine bottles on a very tall shelf in the Kitchen).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had hang a 600lb test chain in the attic and attach it to the beams (with a safety rope).  So, I hoisted this monstrosity up in the air until the bottom of the Drying Rack was 12 feel above the floor (we have a 22 foot tall entry hall).  I then had to tie it into the electric and put Christmas lights in all 150 bottles (I only lost one to the tile below and their is one Dom Pérignon bottle up there, also).  I also put rope lights around every rung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing weighs between 400 and 500lbs and I have a set of double pulleys in the attic so I can lower it to change bottles or lights.



Wow!  Great work.  Now you need to add two smaller ones and arrange them like a Mickey head.  

Oh, good job by Christy to drain all those wine bottles.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"


----------



## hideeh

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"



WHAT?


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"



How much longer will your finger be out of commission?


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"



Paul, You could request one of the special HA cars that have a button to push instead of the pull cord.


----------



## Launchpad11B

aspen37 said:


> How much longer will your finger be out of commission?



I saw the surgeon on Thursday. Unfortunately the problem is a lot more extensive then originally thought. What can I say, I'm the fragile type.   . No complaints from me though. It's just one of those things, what are you gonna do?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning All!

I just put my Cafe Press order in. I was lucky enough to find a coupon code that covers almost all of the shipping costs. Woohoo!

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Gang

I just got caught up on processing all of the sumissions for the seminar on Friday.  Confirmation emails have gone out.

Please check your email - if you haven't received your confirmation email please email me (John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com) so I can look into it for you.

Just an FYI - all party confirmation emails have been sent already also.  If you did not get that let me know.


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> I saw the surgeon on Thursday. Unfortunately the problem is a lot more extensive then originally thought. What can I say, I'm the fragile type.   . No complaints from me though. It's just one of those things, what are you gonna do?



I'm sorry things aren't going well with the finger.  I hope the repairs go well.  

I'm sitting here at the office trying to make it through my OT.  I keep telling myself "Time and a half, Time and a half"  Just what I need for DATW.


Kim


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning all!

Woke up with chills and praying to the porcelain gods.....so I'm guessing I won't be dressing up tonight...

Trying to sip water and keep it down...... I don't want to be sick....


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> Hi Donna hope you are doing well.
> How is Suri and Carl?
> I know he won't be home for another 94 minutes!



Today is a great day!   I get to nap, and even though i have to work tonight I am working with a great person, so it will be fun.  (As long as the Halloweeners of all ages behave!)

Carl and Siri are headed out for trick or treating tonight - Siri as a "water talent fairy.  Silvermist from the movies or Rani from the books.  She loves them both so I made her costume as a tribute to both fairies.  

Carl is going as a Godfather...a Fairy Godfather.  Think suit, but with attitude and black wings.  



halliesmommy01 said:


> Hey everyone! We are getting ready for the big day tomorrow. We are going to a party where the Mom's take the kids out and the Dad's stay back and pass out candy. We all pitch in and order pizza and bring side dishes. My sister is making me cherry cheese cupcakes for my birthday.
> 
> Hallie is going to be a Goth Zombie Princess and Tyson is Scooby Doo.
> 
> He had to go back to the Dr today. His bite was starting to get infected. He is on another antibiotic now.



I hope Tyson feels better soon - it sounds like he is taking to the new meds better.  



Dodie said:


> Home after a wonderful anniversary meal! The best part is that it was FREE! Phillip's boss had given us a gift certificate for Morton's awhile ago and we saved it for tonight!
> 
> I am STUFFED!!!!
> 
> What's everyone up to tonight?



Happy Anniversary! 



3guysandagal said:


> This was the scene at Katherine's gym last week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsYEDslscVg
> 
> The 62 yr old driver left the scene and was caught the next day when they returned to the gym.



OMG I saw that on the news!  I knew what it would be before I clicked the link.  Glad no one was hurt.  



Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"



I hope this goes smoothly for you.  I haven't been around enough to know what you are facing.  I had a few reconstructive hand surgeries back in the 80's.  Make sure you listen to the recovery/rehab instructions closely!!!  10 years later I met a Dr. who had undergone the same surgeries that I had, but hadn't gotten enough post-op rehab and his mobility was not good.

Off for a quick errand and a nap before work.  I will sneak in later 
Happy Halloween!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"



A real man wouldn't whine about it and find a way to play.  Lefty?  Elbow?  Don't they have a handicap car with a push button?  I will not let my high score go down with an asterisk!!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"


Sorry to hear Paul.  I wish the news was better.  I guess I'm just going to have to put the "beat down" on Puck and my Indy peeps!


----------



## chirurgeon

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Woke up with chills and praying to the porcelain gods.....so I'm guessing I won't be dressing up tonight...
> 
> Trying to sip water and keep it down...... I don't want to be sick....




Feel better, Lori.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> A date?!?



Yes and it went really good for him.
He bought her popcorn a bottle of water and a glow bracelet. 
She is coming here tonight as well.
She wants to go trick or treating with him.


----------



## katscradle

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hey everyone! We are getting ready for the big day tomorrow. We are going to a party where the Mom's take the kids out and the Dad's stay back and pass out candy. We all pitch in and order pizza and bring side dishes. My sister is making me cherry cheese cupcakes for my birthday.
> 
> Hallie is going to be a Goth Zombie Princess and Tyson is Scooby Doo.
> 
> He had to go back to the Dr today. His bite was starting to get infected. He is on another antibiotic now.



Hope he feels better soon and that he does good tonight.
I hope the bite doesn't bother him under his costume.
Post pictures of the 2 of them.
I am sure they are going to look sweet in their costumes.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> This was the scene at Katherine's gym last week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsYEDslscVg
> 
> The 62 yr old driver left the scene and was caught the next day when they returned to the gym.



I usually park my car where the black SUV is parked in the lower front of the video!
Thank god I was not there when that happened!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Afternoon and Happy Halloween. Tyson is doing so much better today. The puffiness is completely gone and the redness is almost gone. He has no fever and he said it feels better. I was so worried he was going to end up admitted to the hospital.


----------



## spaddy

3guysandagal said:


> This was the scene at Katherine's gym last week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsYEDslscVg
> 
> The 62 yr old driver left the scene and was caught the next day when they returned to the gym.



I saw that on Youtube last week.  



Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"



I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Launchpad11B said:


> I saw the surgeon on Thursday. Unfortunately the problem is a lot more extensive then originally thought. What can I say, I'm the fragile type.   . No complaints from me though. It's just one of those things, what are you gonna do?



Hope everything goes smoothly. Sorry to hear it was worse than they thought.


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Woke up with chills and praying to the porcelain gods.....so I'm guessing I won't be dressing up tonight...
> 
> Trying to sip water and keep it down...... I don't want to be sick....




Get better real soon. 
That's a bummer to be sick on halloween!


----------



## katscradle

Ok I am off to buy groceries and halloween chocolate for the kids.
We leave tomorrow for a week.
The babysitter will need some food to feed them.
We buy the full size chocolate bars as we don't get many kids at our door.
All the kids head for the new sub division that is near here.
What they don't realize is the older sub division you get more candy.
There are quite a few that give out the full size bars.
Last year they got eight!


----------



## kathrna

Paul, you're still coming to DAP though, right??!!  When will you have surgery?

Lori, feel better.  The porceline god is your friend.  Your nice cool friend.

Becky, I was thinking Tyson should go as Scrappy Doo instead b/c he looks like he's been scrappin' with the big dogs.  I'm glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Annette_VA

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"



Wait, you'll be there right - just unable to shoot?  You better not be backing out on DAP!


----------



## shellyminnie

Annette_VA said:


> Wait, you'll be there right - just unable to shoot?  You better not be backing out on DAP!



What she said!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> I saw the surgeon on Thursday. Unfortunately the problem is a lot more extensive then originally thought. What can I say, I'm the fragile type.   . No complaints from me though. It's just one of those things, what are you gonna do?



Fragile huh

That is definately not a word I would use to describe you. 

Hope the docs get your finger working normally ASAP


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"



Paul that's a hug bummer.  Will this also hinder your ability to imbibe at DATW?

I broke my hand a few years ago when I slipped on the ice at a Patriots game, and no I hadn't really had anything to drink yet. I needed surgery and it really took a year before I could use my hand normally.  Luckily most of my job is telling people what to do rather than doing it myself.  The flip side is that if I feel compelled to act myself it is a pretty bad situation. I remember having to perform an emergency thoracotomy in the ER and drenching my cast is blood. When I went to get it changed that afternoon I got a few weird looks.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

So Rick brought  the mail today and in it was the Holiday Oriental Trader book..... so I started browsing while watching the Iowa game......

Is it bad that I already flagged multiple things that we "NEED" for DAP?!?





I need help....


----------



## sshaw10060

TheBeadPirate said:


> So Rick brought  the mail today and in it was the Holiday Oriental Trader book..... so I started browsing while watching the Iowa game......
> 
> Is it bad that I already flagged multiple things that we "NEED" for DAP?!?



Our box came the other day.  It will be fun to have little things to give out at DAP. 

I see the Woody thread has been closed. Good going Don.


----------



## tickledtink33

My Wii Fit wished me a Happy Halloween.


----------



## chirurgeon

TheBeadPirate said:


> So Rick brought  the mail today and in it was the Holiday Oriental Trader book..... so I started browsing while watching the Iowa game......
> 
> Is it bad that I already flagged multiple things that we "NEED" for DAP?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help....



You are a BAD influence on me, Lori. I just went to their website and saw quite a few things I would like to get.  I might have to check the post holiday sale for things for FE gifts for the cruise next year. 

Are you feeling better?

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## WebmasterMike

Happy Halloween fellow DIS'ers!!  We are getting ready to take Ian to Trick or treat.

Here is our 2009 Pumpkin!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## firsttimemom

halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Afternoon and Happy Halloween. Tyson is doing so much better today. The puffiness is completely gone and the redness is almost gone. He has no fever and he said it feels better. I was so worried he was going to end up admitted to the hospital.



I'm so glad to hear he's better!


----------



## sshaw10060

Thought I would post a few pictures from our halloween.  Here is Otto who insists he is a witch not a wizard.




And some pictures of the house:













And my attempt at being artistic:


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hey everyone I got a tag!


----------



## DVCsince02

Here are my monsters.


----------



## 3guysandagal

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hey everyone I got a tag!



Congratulations Luis Enrique!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Great Halloween pics!

Hope everyone had fun!

Will post a few of ours later.


----------



## dpuck1998

sshaw10060 said:


> Our box came the other day.  It will be fun to have little things to give out at DAP.
> 
> I see the Woody thread has been closed. Good going Don.



Who knew it would be tuxedo strawberries to get it shut down!


----------



## Tonya2426

Don't forget to turn back you clocks tonight for Daylight Saving Time!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't forget to turn back you clocks tonight for Daylight Saving Time!!!



It just isn't as much fun to fall back when your 3 year old can't tell time and will just wake up an hour earlier.


----------



## kathrna

I love all of your Disney Halloween pix Tonya!

Jen, your children are ADORABLE!  Your daughter makes the perfect Alice!


----------



## spaddy

sshaw10060 said:


> It just isn't as much fun to fall back when your 3 year old can't tell time and will just wake up an hour earlier.



I feel your pain.  I hate Daylights Savings Time.


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> Jen, your children are ADORABLE!  Your daughter makes the perfect Alice!



Thanks!  We had a small crisis at the last minute.  No black headband!  So Chris suggested his bow tie.  Worked great!


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks!  We had a small crisis at the last minute.  No black headband!  So Chris suggested his bow tie.  Worked great!



What a smart guy.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Awesome Hallowe'en pics!  We had a great night...hosted extended family for communal trick or treats.  Everyone's neighbourhood except ours has very few kids now.  We only had about 30 kids come to the door tonight.

I learned how to use a drill today...I will never carve again - LOL.  I was able to make great Mickey heads by using two sizes of drill bits and just repeated the pattern on the pumpkin!  It looked so terrific.  My neighbour carved a Buzz Lightyear face in one of her pumpkins and DS and I were the only people to comment on it.  She made our day even better and we made hers by raving about her handy work.  Love Hallowe'en, especially with touches of Disney mixed on in!  

Hope everyone else had a great night as well...off to bed, just need to change the clocks.  Enjoy the extra hour's sleep or however you choose to spend it.


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> Happy Halloween fellow DIS'ers!!  We are getting ready to take Ian to Trick or treat.
> 
> Here is our 2009 Pumpkin!!  Enjoy!!



A very nice picture of your pumpkin!
I loveit!


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Thought I would post a few pictures from our halloween.  Here is Otto who insists he is a witch not a wizard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pictures of the house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my attempt at being artistic:




He's a cutie and it doen't matter if he is a witch or wizard!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Here are my monsters.




They look so cute!
Did they get a good haul?


----------



## tickledtink33

All the Halloween pics look great.  

Extra hour of sleep tonight.  

Good night


----------



## LMO429

just going over the disney park hours..seems like they have added fantasmic for most nights during the time most of us will be there.  

also some minor adjustments with spectro/wishes i noticed as well


----------



## kimisabella

Hope everyone had a great Halloween.  We just got back from my parents party and had a nice time. 

Jen, your kids looked great!  I love the last picture, soooo cute!  I have some pictures to post of us all dressed up, I will do that tomorrow - at the very least it will give everyone a good laugh


----------



## WebmasterMike

We just got back from the Houston Rockets game, so here are my Halloween pics...











Makin' mickey Pancakes this morning.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Here are my monsters.



Awesome pic Jen!


----------



## OKW Lover

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't forget to turn back you clocks tonight for Daylight Saving Time!!!



I think you meant for the *end* of Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all. Thanks to DS we were up early even before setting the clocks back. Oh well. I have to go lecture for an hour then we are having DS 3rd B-day party for the family this afternoon.  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Here are my monsters.



What a trio of cuties!! Nice save by Daddy with the black "headband"...

We stayed home last night and had some friends over for dinner. Made chili and then handed out candy for about an hour. The wife of the couple that were here is from Brazil and they live in a neighborhood that does not have children. Very small neighborhood...so they brought over some candy last night to hand out and she got to participate in her very first trick or treating Halloween! It was kinda cute actually! We try and make sure to expose her to new experiences whenever we can as she's spent most of her life in Brazil, but who knew something as simple as passing out candy to trick or treaters would be so exciting!  One of these days, I am determined to get them to WDW with us... Although she does want to visit California so maybe we need to start with Disneyland first...

Off to do homework today...


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone!  No extra sleep for me. Buddy has his internal clock that says it is time to go pee, so I was up early.


----------



## aspen37

k5jmh said:


> Happy Halloween fellow DIS'ers!!  We are getting ready to take Ian to Trick or treat.
> 
> Here is our 2009 Pumpkin!!  Enjoy!!



Good job!  



sshaw10060 said:


> Thought I would post a few pictures from our halloween.  Here is Otto who insists he is a witch not a wizard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some pictures of the house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my attempt at being artistic:



Your house looks great! Your son looks very cute. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Here are my monsters.



Your kids look awesome Jen!    Good job Chris with with the head band.


----------



## scarlett873

Hey guess what...



We're going to WDW NEXT month!!!


----------



## NancyIL

Happy Nov. 1st and the first day back on standard time! I expected to have a lot of trick-or-treaters due to decent weather and Halloween being on a Saturday - but I was wrong. There were a bunch right after 6 p.m. while it was still light out, but then the numbers dropped significantly. My block had a number of houses with no front lights on, so once it was dark - most kids  avoided my street.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all. Thanks to DS we were up early even before setting the clocks back. Oh well. I have to go lecture for an hour then we are having DS 3rd B-day party for the family this afternoon.  Have a great Sunday!



 Happy 3rd birthday to your son!  I hope that the party is a great one!!


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> We stayed home last night and had some friends over for dinner. Made chili and then handed out candy for about an hour. The wife of the couple that were here is from Brazil and they live in a neighborhood that does not have children. Very small neighborhood...so they brought over some candy last night to hand out and she got to participate in her very first trick or treating Halloween! It was kinda cute actually! We try and make sure to expose her to new experiences whenever we can as she's spent most of her life in Brazil, but who knew something as simple as passing out candy to trick or treaters would be so exciting!  One of these days, I am determined to get them to WDW with us... Although she does want to visit California so maybe we need to start with Disneyland first...
> 
> Off to do homework today...



Good for you for sharing our culture!  How fun it must have been for her.  
Hmmm... do you think that if you took her to WDW you might be there as the Brazilian tourist group??


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Hey guess what...
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to WDW NEXT month!!!




That is the best thing I have heard all weekend!


----------



## kathrna

NancyIL said:


> Happy Nov. 1st and the first day back on standard time! I expected to have a lot of trick-or-treaters due to decent weather and Halloween being on a Saturday - but I was wrong. There were a bunch right after 6 p.m. while it was still light out, but then the numbers dropped significantly. My block had a number of houses with no front lights on, so once it was dark - most kids  avoided my street.



So does that mean you are left with a bowl full of candy for you??  

Most of ours came around 6 and it was still a bit light out.  My last ones came at 8:54.  After them I turned the light out and decided the rest was for ME!


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> Hey guess what...
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to WDW NEXT month!!!



 Wooot wooot wooot!!!

and two weeks and four days 'til I go to Disneyland!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning!

Today is going to be busy, busy, busy! I'm off to get my nails and pedi done and then have to grade the kids' book reports. This afternoon we have my nephew's bday party and packing to do. We have nothing packed and leave in two days! Agghh!


----------



## NancyIL

kathrna said:


> So does that mean you are left with a bowl full of candy for you??
> 
> Most of ours came around 6 and it was still a bit light out.  My last ones came at 8:54.  After them I turned the light out and decided the rest was for ME!



We have quite a bit left, and I ate 6 pieces last night. I don't want any more, but I'm sure my husband and son will polish it off!


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> Hey guess what...
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to WDW NEXT month!!!



Funny - I just posted this as my FB status then came over here to see this. GMTA!


----------



## chirurgeon

Good Morning everyone.  Less than 6 weeks to go   We had very few Trick or Treaters last night.  Less than 25.  I didn't answer the door.  My ankle has been acting up so I was resting it.  I need to be able to walk in 6 weeks. I don't want to have to have an ECV.  

Kim


----------



## disneydaveb

NancyIL said:


> Happy Nov. 1st and the first day back on standard time! I expected to have a lot of trick-or-treaters due to decent weather and Halloween being on a Saturday - but I was wrong. There were a bunch right after 6 p.m. while it was still light out, but then the numbers dropped significantly. My block had a number of houses with no front lights on, so once it was dark - most kids  avoided my street.



Between the rain and the World Series here in the Philly area, we were left with LOTS of candy.  
You know, these Twix bars go great with a cup of coffee.


----------



## kathrna

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning!
> 
> Today is going to be busy, busy, busy! I'm off to get my nails and pedi done and then have to grade the kids' book reports. This afternoon we have my nephew's bday party and packing to do. We have nothing packed and leave in two days! Agghh!



Enjoy your pamper morning.


----------



## krissy2803

scarlett873 said:


> Hey guess what...
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to WDW NEXT month!!!



How cool is this!!??


----------



## kathrna

disneydaveb said:


> Between the rain and the World Series here in the Philly area, we were left with LOTS of candy.
> You know, these Twix bars go great with a cup of coffee.



Yum Yum!  There's milk in the chocolate and the cookie counts for the bread.  It's allll good!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

kathrna said:


> Yum Yum!  There's milk in the chocolate and the cookie counts for the bread.  It's allll good!



I like your attitude!


----------



## mommyceratops

I am checking in, I promised Tracey I would  

We had a nice brunch Saturday, I loved hearing all about her trip!!

Now, I love you guys with all my heart but, can't keep up! I can't get on the boards while I am working...however on a good/bad note my hours got cut and I am only working 2 days aweek. So I will be around a lot more!!  I wil try harder to keep up!!

You guys are the best!! No joke or kissing up either!!


----------



## OKW Lover

mommyceratops said:


> I am checking in, I promised Tracey I would



Yea!!  Nice to "C" Mommy C.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Not touching that with a 1000' pole.........



Me either!!



katscradle said:


> Well I am off for a bit.
> I have to get ready to take the boys to the halloween dance and party at the school tonight.
> I will be coming home with Johnny at 8pm.
> Kenny gets to stay for the big kids dance!
> We will see how that goes, he's taking a girl.
> He says this is my first date!



 is right!! How did it go??



*NikkiBell* said:


> Well I am back from the doc. I did not get the news I wanted, but I'm not going to let it get to me (yeah right lol).  It looks like I'm going to be on meds for longer than anticipated so next week won't be a Food & Wine trip. It'll be um I guess a Food trip. No "alkyhol" or I'll really be on my butt. I'll make the best of it. Anybody know how strong the Grey Goose slushies are? I have never had one and was going to try it for the first time on Wednesday. If there's not a lot maybe I can swing it.



Uh-oh!!



tlcoke said:


> I am passing out my MNSSHP Candy tomorrow night at my parents house.  I am splitting it with a neighbor and handing out everything but the chocolate - I am keeping that.
> My goal is hand out the stuff I don't like first then proceed on down the line to the tolerable candy.  We usually have <50 kids total for the night.  I would go broke if I handed candy out in my own neighborhood, where it would be 500+ kids.



Good idea!!



halliesmommy01 said:


> He had to go back to the Dr today. His bite was starting to get infected. He is on another antibiotic now.



Glad he's feeling better!!



tickledtink33 said:


> I personally find the Grey Goose slushie to be quite weak, howeve, you may want to skip the alcohol so you don't make yourself sick or have it interfere with your medication.  The Italy kiosk is serving a strawberry banana slushie that has no alcohol and is refreshing and delicious.



Those were soooo good!!



Launchpad11B said:


> I saw the surgeon on Thursday. Unfortunately the problem is a lot more extensive then originally thought. What can I say, I'm the fragile type.   . No complaints from me though. It's just one of those things, what are you gonna do?



Sorry to hear that Paul, but fragile? You? 



TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Woke up with chills and praying to the porcelain gods.....so I'm guessing I won't be dressing up tonight...
> 
> Trying to sip water and keep it down...... I don't want to be sick....



Hope you're feeling better!!



k5jmh said:


> Happy Halloween fellow DIS'ers!!  We are getting ready to take Ian to Trick or treat.
> 
> Here is our 2009 Pumpkin!!  Enjoy!!



Nice!! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Here are my monsters.



Absolutely Adorable!!



scarlett873 said:


> Hey guess what...
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to WDW NEXT month!!!







mommyceratops said:


> I am checking in, I promised Tracey I would
> 
> We had a nice brunch Saturday, I loved hearing all about her trip!!
> 
> Now, I love you guys with all my heart but, can't keep up! I can't get on the boards while I am working...however on a good/bad note my hours got cut and I am only working 2 days aweek. So I will be around a lot more!!  I wil try harder to keep up!!
> 
> You guys are the best!! No joke or kissing up either!!



Hi Kim!!


----------



## cocowum

*Bad news on the DAP front!*

Our babysitter just canceled on us for DAP!  


This will no longer be an "Adults Only" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trip. 

Looks like we are going to have the K-I-D in tow... Dang!


----------



## sshaw10060

cocowum said:


> *Bad news on the DAP front!*
> 
> Our babysitter just canceled on us for DAP!
> 
> 
> This will no longer be an "Adults Only"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have the K-I-D in tow... Dang!



I would suggest leaving them on the side of the road with a sign saying hold my parents really do love me. They just love DAP more


----------



## kathrna

cocowum said:


> *Bad news on the DAP front!*
> 
> Our babysitter just canceled on us for DAP!
> 
> 
> This will no longer be an "Adults Only"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have the K-I-D in tow... Dang!



Join the club! (except for the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  That was never part of my trip.)  Maybe Jennie talked your sitter out of it.  I'd be like, "MOOOOOOM!  You're getting me a _SITTER_???!!!!"  
But I'm sure she'll have a good time... even though it was HER idea NOT to come!


----------



## kathrna

There's too much candy in this house!  And it ALL yummy!  Crazy candy!!!!


----------



## cocowum

kathrna said:


> Join the club! (except for the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  That was never part of my trip.)






kathrna said:


> Maybe Jennie talked your sitter out of it.  I'd be like, "MOOOOOOM!  You're getting me a _SITTER_???!!!!"
> But I'm sure she'll have a good time... even though it was HER idea NOT to come!




Nope, Jen would rather stay home.  She's easy though. A go with the flow kind of girl...


----------



## OKW Lover

cocowum said:


> *Bad news on the DAP front!*
> 
> Our babysitter just canceled on us for DAP!
> 
> 
> This will no longer be an "Adults Only"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have the K-I-D in tow... Dang!



So - Jennie is too big for the lockers now?


----------



## Launchpad11B

I'm making a promise to myself. I'm not posting on anymore threads that are in the slightest bit controversial. People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick. Only feel good posts from now on. DAP, PCC 2.0, DATW and living vicariously through my friends during the ABD trip this spring. I can't wait to see most of you in December. It should be a great time!


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm making a promise to myself. I'm not posting on anymore threads that are in the slightest bit controversial. People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick. Only feel good posts from now on. DAP, PCC 2.0, DATW and living vicariously through my friends during the ABD trip this spring. I can't wait to see most of you in December. It should be a great time!



I think it is sad that it has come to that.  But with written word coupled with not actually knowing someone and their sense of humor makes it hard to interpret.  That being said, aren't we all here for comradery (sp), some advice and to find out what's new???  That's why I come.  But maybe that's just me.  Maybe some people are just overly sensitive.  I try to take it all with a grain of salt.   

But ok, I'm glad that you're going to keep hangin' around here.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Our countdown is now

30 DAYS 'TIL DISNEY!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm making a promise to myself. I'm not posting on anymore threads that are in the slightest bit controversial. People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick. Only feel good posts from now on. DAP, PCC 2.0, DATW and living vicariously through my friends during the ABD trip this spring. I can't wait to see most of you in December. It should be a great time!



I am much more of a face to face person myself.  I was really ticked about the "freebies" comment.  I said my peace and now I'm done.  Not apologizing for anything.

You can hang with us anytime.

Sorry to hear about the babysitter.


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> *Bad news on the DAP front!*
> 
> Our babysitter just canceled on us for DAP!
> 
> 
> This will no longer be an "Adults Only"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have the K-I-D in tow... Dang!



I think all of you will have a great time once again.

PS...check your PM's.


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> PS...check your PM's.



I want a PM too.


----------



## kathrna

3guysandagal said:


> Our countdown is now
> 
> 30 DAYS 'TIL DISNEY!!!



I can't wait to hear how you like BLT!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> I think all of you will have a great time once again.
> 
> PS...check your PM's.



Hey I didn't get a PM!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm making a promise to myself. I'm not posting on anymore threads that are in the slightest bit controversial. People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick. Only feel good posts from now on. DAP, PCC 2.0, DATW and living vicariously through my friends during the ABD trip this spring. I can't wait to see most of you in December. It should be a great time!




I hear ya, buddy, I hear ya.


----------



## kathrna

3guysandagal said:


> PS...check your PM's.



wwwaaaaa!  Me too!


----------



## kathrna

How is everything in Ontario today?


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Hey I didn't get a PM!



You do now!!


----------



## kathrna

OK, let's take a quick pole:

Who is offended by Paul????  

Anyone?

Anyone?

Nope no offenses on this board!

Chat away my friend!


----------



## 3guysandagal

kathrna said:


> wwwaaaaa!  Me too!







kathrna said:


> How is everything in Ontario today?



49F and cloudy, at least it's not raining.


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm making a promise to myself. I'm not posting on anymore threads that are in the slightest bit controversial. People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick. Only feel good posts from now on. DAP, PCC 2.0, DATW and living vicariously through my friends during the ABD trip this spring. I can't wait to see most of you in December. It should be a great time!



I understand what you mean Paul. 

 I like coming here because all of us are different and see things different, but we all get along at the end of the day . If all of us just say happy things I'm affraid we will all sound the same like the stepford wives.  
Please be yourself.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> 49F and cloudy, at least it's not raining.




You mean it is warmer here today?


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> You mean it is warmer here today?




Warmer than here.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I am much more of a face to face person myself.  I was really ticked about the "freebies" comment.  I said my peace and now I'm done.  Not apologizing for anything.
> 
> You can hang with us anytime.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the babysitter.





3guysandagal said:


> I hear ya, buddy, I hear ya.



If I hear "that's disrespectful" one more time I'm gonna puke. People are so PC it's sickening. No apologies is right Jen. I say what I think, respectful or not. But enough of that. Next month we will be at DAP!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I just get tired of the cool kids comments.  Yes, for the most part we all get along.  We've had the opportunity to really bond with some people face to face (MF, 1.0), the phone, or via facebook.  I am looking forward to seeing friends and I am looking forward to meeting new ones.  But I am human.  I don't like everyone, and if they don't like me, well I really don't care.  At the end of the day, I just try to be polite.  But I will call you out if I think you are out of line.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I just get tired of the cool kids comments.  Yes, for the most part we all get along.  We've had the opportunity to really bond with some people face to face (MF, 1.0), the phone, or via facebook.  I am looking forward to seeing friends and I am looking forward to meeting new ones.  But I am human.  I don't like everyone, and if they don't like me, well I really don't care.  At the end of the day, I just try to be polite.  But I will call you out if I think you are out of line.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> You do now!!



I sent you one back.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> I just get tired of the cool kids comments.  Yes, for the most part we all get along.  We've had the opportunity to really bond with some people face to face (MF, 1.0), the phone, or via facebook.  I am looking forward to seeing friends and I am looking forward to meeting new ones.  But I am human.  I don't like everyone, and if they don't like me, well I really don't care.  At the end of the day, I just try to be polite.  But I will call you out if I think you are out of line.



I agree with you 100% Jen.


----------



## TXYankee

cocowum said:


> *Bad news on the DAP front!*
> 
> Our babysitter just canceled on us for DAP!
> 
> 
> This will no longer be an "Adults Only"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have the K-I-D in tow... Dang!




Sorry about the sitter!  Some times Adult only Time is nice.  I am sure you will have fun anyways!


DVCsince02 said:


> *I just get tired of the cool kids comments.*  Yes, for the most part we all get along.  We've had the opportunity to really bond with some people face to face (MF, 1.0), the phone, or via facebook.  I am looking forward to seeing friends and I am looking forward to meeting new ones.  But I am human.  I don't like everyone, and if they don't like me, well I really don't care.  At the end of the day, I just try to be polite.  But I will call you out if I think you are out of line.



I know this may sound strange, but I have never been to a DIS event, or met any of the Podcast team.  I only have mat a couple of posters on this board face to face.  When and if I do, I am cure I will like many of you.

That being said, I think of my self as one of the 'Cool Kids".  Maybe the people who feel left out don't try to fit in.


----------



## Dodie

<-----------is glad she missed the latest drama and wonders how many identities certain individuals actually have here on the DIS, how they manage it, and why it's worth so much effort on their part to be so negative?

Guess I'm a "groupie" and never even knew it. Cool.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> <-----------is glad she missed the latest drama and wonders how many identities certain individuals actually have here on the DIS, how they manage it, and why it's worth so much effort on their part to be so negative?
> 
> Guess I'm a "groupie" and never even knew it. Cool.


----------



## kimisabella

Afternoon all - just got back from some soccer games and my parents are coming over for a roast beef dinner (per Vinny's request).  Anyway, here are some pics from last nights party.   After seeing them, Paul may want to re-think his new policy of "nice comments only".....

This is me (as a blond) and my daughters






This is me and Vinny - he was a....."one night stand".....(he wishes)







My sisters and I - sorry, blurry


----------



## tickledtink33

cocowum said:


> *Bad news on the DAP front!*
> 
> Our babysitter just canceled on us for DAP!
> 
> 
> This will no longer be an "Adults Only"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have the K-I-D in tow... Dang!



You will all still have a GREAT time!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick.




Paul, feel free to _*try*_ to offend me all you want.  My skin is think (as is my head).  We are looking forward to seeing everyone also!  Just let what others say roll off your skin.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> You will all still have a GREAT time!



Correct!


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm making a promise to myself. I'm not posting on anymore threads that are in the slightest bit controversial. People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick. Only feel good posts from now on. DAP, PCC 2.0, DATW and living vicariously through my friends during the ABD trip this spring. I can't wait to see most of you in December. It should be a great time!



I have a bag of the special Disney Kool-Aide and an IV line that were given to me at Lou's event last month.  I don't need them so I can send them to you if you'd like.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Andrea, awesome pics! 

Mike, I should know better then to get involved with weak, phony, PC people. I know who my peeps are and won't make the mistake again of wasting my time with anyone else.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> I have a bag of the special Disney Kool-Aide and an IV line that were given to me at Lou's event last month.  I don't need them so I can send them to you if you'd like.



You're always looking out for me!   Thanks!


----------



## LMO429

Andrea Love the pic! Were you Glinda from the wizard of oz?  that is my moms nickname she looks like Glinda!


.......

This is what I did today: slept to 11 am..(it was a late one last night) worked out, cleaned the bathroom, cleaned the basement, watched the cowboy game, baked cookies, read the dis and went on facebook a million times..watched the 9 minute twilight video about 5 times in a row ...(its gone now so sad)

what I should be doing STUDYING for a huge midterm I have tomorrow! I hate school I question why I ever went back...usually we only have to write papers this is my first exam I will taking in over 1o years not happy about it..my husband is sick of hearing me whine so I figured I would just whine about it hear 

thanks for listening! cant wait for DAP and to be done with school after this semester FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyway mini vent over thanks for listening.


----------



## Dodie

Would you mess with these two if you encountered them on Halloween?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Would you mess with these two if you encountered them on Halloween?



................


----------



## chaoscent

Beautiful Pup. I wish my pup would tolerate a costume. 
Penny


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> ................



Oooh! Phillip will be impressed with himself if I show him this reaction from Paul!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Oooh! Phillip will be impressed with himself if I show him this reaction from Paul!!!!



I wasn't scared.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Dodie said:


> Would you mess with these two if you encountered them on Halloween?



Love it Dodie! I showed Tyson and he told me that is cool mama.


----------



## aspen37

kimisabella said:


> Afternoon all - just got back from some soccer games and my parents are coming over for a roast beef dinner (per Vinny's request).  Anyway, here are some pics from last nights party.   After seeing them, Paul may want to re-think his new policy of "nice comments only".....
> 
> This is me (as a blond) and my daughters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and Vinny - he was a....."one night stand".....(he wishes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sisters and I - sorry, blurry



Great costumes!  One night stand is one I haven't seen before. 





tickledtink33 said:


> I have a bag of the special Disney Kool-Aide and an IV line that were given to me at Lou's event last month.  I don't need them so I can send them to you if you'd like.








Dodie said:


> Would you mess with these two if you encountered them on Halloween?



Heck NO! They look ghoulish.


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. It looks like you all are going to catch a break at the TSM party and have a chance at the high score. As you all know, I am the greatest TSM spring action shooter the world has ever seen, however, I unfortunately will not be able to participate in any TSM beat downs this year. So, whoever attains the best score must realize that your reign as champion will have an asterisk next to it which reads: * "I got the high score only because Paul wasn't there to crush me!"





Launchpad11B said:


> I saw the surgeon on Thursday. Unfortunately the problem is a lot more extensive then originally thought. What can I say, I'm the fragile type.   . No complaints from me though. It's just one of those things, what are you gonna do?



Paul, Sorry about your finger.  I hope things work out with your surgery.  Just an FYI, if they think there might be complications, One of the Top Hand Surgeons in the Country is in Louisville, so if you might want his name, PM me and I will get you his contact information.



TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Woke up with chills and praying to the porcelain gods.....so I'm guessing I won't be dressing up tonight...
> 
> Trying to sip water and keep it down...... I don't want to be sick....



I hope you feel better soon.  Look forward to possibly hooking up with you and Rick next weekend.  I will PM you later to make the arrangements.



DVCsince02 said:


> I just get tired of the cool kids comments.  Yes, for the most part we all get along.  We've had the opportunity to really bond with some people face to face (MF, 1.0), the phone, or via facebook.  I am looking forward to seeing friends and I am looking forward to meeting new ones.  But I am human.  I don't like everyone, and if they don't like me, well I really don't care.  At the end of the day, I just try to be polite.  But I will call you out if I think you are out of line.




Well Said, Jen


----------



## tlcoke

Loved all the Halloween Pictures everyone.  

Dodie, I would be scared to come into your yard, if I encountered Greta & Phillip.





I got rid of all my MNSSHP Candy last night, just let me say I was very generous in handing it out to our roughly 20 ghouls & goblins.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> *Bad news on the DAP front!*
> 
> Our babysitter just canceled on us for DAP!
> 
> 
> This will no longer be an "Adults Only"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have the K-I-D in tow... Dang!



Umm....is she taking my spot on the couch?    But seriously, I'd rather see Jennie!  Shes a gem!



Launchpad11B said:


> I'm making a promise to myself. I'm not posting on anymore threads that are in the slightest bit controversial. People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick. Only feel good posts from now on. DAP, PCC 2.0, DATW and living vicariously through my friends during the ABD trip this spring. I can't wait to see most of you in December. It should be a great time!



Actually you know, I sometime enjoy a good verbal sparring and could care less if I get called on it!  Although I do enjoy a good double entandre to get a thread shut down more!!  I'd kill to see what alex suggested though, lets see if we can let a sorry worthless thread like that just go away without commenting at all.  RISE UP PODCAST BOARD!  ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS!!



DVCsince02 said:


> I am much more of a face to face person myself.  I was really ticked about the "freebies" comment.  I said my peace and now I'm done.  Not apologizing for anything.
> 
> You can hang with us anytime.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the babysitter.



I'm not apologizing either, in fact I was a bit taken back that it was expected for anyone to apologize to the OP.  If the OP had stopped at calling the podcast negative the thread would have been harmless.



DVCsince02 said:


> I just get tired of the cool kids comments.  Yes, for the most part we all get along.  We've had the opportunity to really bond with some people face to face (MF, 1.0), the phone, or via facebook.  I am looking forward to seeing friends and I am looking forward to meeting new ones.  But I am human.  I don't like everyone, and if they don't like me, well I really don't care.  At the end of the day, I just try to be polite.  But I will call you out if I think you are out of line.



You?  Call out?  no way    have been on the business end of that before


----------



## dpuck1998

Ok Paul, lets talk about this finger of yours again.  Any chance you can play on the handicap car?  Could you push a button or however the handicap car is equipped?


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> Andrea Love the pic! Were you Glinda from the wizard of oz?  that is my moms nickname she looks like Glinda!
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> This is what I did today: slept to 11 am..(it was a late one last night) worked out, cleaned the bathroom, cleaned the basement, watched the cowboy game, baked cookies, read the dis and went on facebook a million times..watched the 9 minute twilight video about 5 times in a row ...(its gone now so sad)
> 
> what I should be doing STUDYING for a huge midterm I have tomorrow! I hate school I question why I ever went back...usually we only have to write papers this is my first exam I will taking in over 1o years not happy about it..my husband is sick of hearing me whine so I figured I would just whine about it hear
> 
> thanks for listening! cant wait for DAP and to be done with school after this semester FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> anyway mini vent over thanks for listening.



Hi Lauren - no it wasn't Glinda, the costume was just a non-specific "princess".  I thought it kind of look like Sleeping Beauty??
Good luck with your mid-term.  I wasn't good with tests until I got into college and learned how to study and actually wanted to do well on all my exams!  Vinny has a final exam for one of his accounting classes at 6pm on December 14th - the day we come home from DAP!!!!  He is already freaking out.



Dodie said:


> Would you mess with these two if you encountered them on Halloween?



Love the pic Dodie!


----------



## kimisabella

aspen37 said:


> Great costumes!  One night stand is one I haven't seen before.



It was really funny, you can't see it, but on top of the "table" was money, a piece of paper w/a phone number, a pack of cigarettes and a wrapper from an "adult" item .... It's a good thing my girls had no idea what it was!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm making a promise to myself. I'm not posting on anymore threads that are in the slightest bit controversial. People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick. Only feel good posts from now on. DAP, PCC 2.0, DATW and living vicariously through my friends during the ABD trip this spring. I can't wait to see most of you in December. It should be a great time!


Paul, feel free to post whatever you like on this thread. I think I speak for all of us when I say you are a valued member of this community and that alone pretty much gives you the right to say what you want.  The reality is the only way the world changes in when people push the envelope of what is acceptable. 



dpuck1998 said:


> Ok Paul, lets talk about this finger of yours again.  Any chance you can play on the handicap car?  Could you push a button or however the handicap car is equipped?


Hope you can at least push the button, since TSM is the only format in which I hold a hope of kickin' your butt.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> It was really funny, you can't see it, but on top of the "table" was money, a piece of paper w/a phone number, a pack of cigarettes and a wrapper from an "adult" item .... It's a good thing my girls had no idea what it was!!!



LOL, great costume.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

cocowum said:


> *Bad news on the DAP front!*
> 
> Our babysitter just canceled on us for DAP!
> 
> 
> This will no longer be an "Adults Only"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trip.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have the K-I-D in tow... Dang!



Yeah, because that stopped the "shower post" on Paul's FB wall the last time you two were at AKLV! 



Launchpad11B said:


> I'm making a promise to myself. I'm not posting on anymore threads that are in the slightest bit controversial. People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick. Only feel good posts from now on. DAP, PCC 2.0, DATW and living vicariously through my friends during the ABD trip this spring. I can't wait to see most of you in December. It should be a great time!



I'd like to say that I won't do this as well, but human nature sucks me in. It's very easy to disagree so strongly that you want to voice your opinion. However, I don't think that's a bad thing. In any event, I'm tired of the drama. Enough is enough. 



mommyceratops said:


> I am checking in, I promised Tracey I would
> 
> We had a nice brunch Saturday, I loved hearing all about her trip!!
> 
> Now, I love you guys with all my heart but, can't keep up! I can't get on the boards while I am working...however on a good/bad note my hours got cut and I am only working 2 days aweek. So I will be around a lot more!!  I wil try harder to keep up!!
> 
> You guys are the best!! No joke or kissing up either!!



YAY! I've missed you!!!! 



DVCsince02 said:


> I am much more of a face to face person myself.  I was really ticked about the "freebies" comment.  I said my peace and now I'm done.  Not apologizing for anything.
> 
> You can hang with us anytime.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the babysitter.



That comment made my blood boil. 



DVCsince02 said:


> I just get tired of the cool kids comments.  Yes, for the most part we all get along.  We've had the opportunity to really bond with some people face to face (MF, 1.0), the phone, or via facebook.  I am looking forward to seeing friends and I am looking forward to meeting new ones.  But I am human.  I don't like everyone, and if they don't like me, well I really don't care.  At the end of the day, I just try to be polite.  But I will call you out if I think you are out of line.



I don't understand the cool kids comments. Is it due to envy? Part of me thinks it is. What I find hysterical is that the last time this mess happened half of the people who so many consider "cool kids" didn't consider themselves to be ones. That really makes you think about the power of perception, doesn't it? 



Dodie said:


> Would you mess with these two if you encountered them on Halloween?



I am sorry, but the butt hole in the dog cosutme had me 



dpuck1998 said:


> Umm....is she taking my spot on the couch?    But seriously, I'd rather see Jennie!  Shes a gem!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you know, I sometime enjoy a good verbal sparring and could care less if I get called on it!  Although I do enjoy a good double entandre to get a thread shut down more!!  I'd kill to see what alex suggested though, lets see if we can let a sorry worthless thread like that just go away without commenting at all.  RISE UP PODCAST BOARD!  ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not apologizing either, in fact I was a bit taken back that it was expected for anyone to apologize to the OP.  If the OP had stopped at calling the podcast negative the thread would have been harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> You?  Call out?  no way    have been on the business end of that before



I don't feel I need to apologize either. I was very surprised by that. However, like I said on the thread, I'll apologize if I receive one in turn for being called a freeloading groupie.


----------



## dpuck1998

*NikkiBell* said:


> I don't feel I need to apologize either. I was very surprised by that. However, like I said on the thread, I'll apologize if I receive one in turn for being called a freeloading groupie.



Hmmm....I wonder if I can start giving stuff away and acquire my own groupies?


----------



## WebmasterMike

DPUCK1998 said:


> I hold a hope of kickin' your butt.


 
Pucket, is going down!!! Mr. M&M.....


----------



## *NikkiBell*

If you make "I <3 Don" thongs on Cafe Press, we're through.


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if I can start giving stuff away and acquire my own groupies?



What are you going to give away? If it is something good I'll be your first groupie.


----------



## DVCsince02

Andrea, your costumes are great!

Dodie, Greta and Phillip are scary!!!!

Don, you HAVE been called out haven't you.  LOL, but I still love ya.  BTW - you buying your wives each a DIS thong?


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I got another tag! Im so excited Im going around everywhere telling everyone!


----------



## dpuck1998

*NikkiBell* said:


> If you make "I <3 Don" thongs on Cafe Press, we're through.





aspen37 said:


> What are you going to give away? If it is something good I'll be your first groupie.





DVCsince02 said:


> Andrea, your costumes are great!
> 
> Dodie, Greta and Phillip are scary!!!!
> 
> Don, you HAVE been called out haven't you.  LOL, but I still love ya.  BTW - you buying your wives each a DIS thong?



Looks like Nikki has decided on a groupie gift!  Now, how do I order thongs from cafe press and I am not going to even attempt to guess sizes.  That is a guaranteed way into the dog house!


----------



## Dodie

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am sorry, but the butt hole in the dog cosutme had me



When a doggie's got to go, a doggie's got to go.


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> When a doggie's got to go, a doggie's got to go.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

LMAO...definitely a road to the dog house, Don.  

BTW, currently in panic mode. All of my DIS lime green Mickey heads are MISSING and I leave in less than two days! Aggh!!!


----------



## stichlover87

WDWtraveler27 said:


> I got another tag! Im so excited Im going around everywhere telling everyone!



Lucky ducky! I'm jealous!


----------



## kathrna

stichlover87 said:


> Lucky ducky! I'm jealous!



You're the lucky ducky~!  I WANT THAT HANDBAG!!  (I think that everytime you post)


----------



## chaoscent

Very jealous of the tag fairy hits.  Someday, maybe, if I study real hard, and learn from the older kids, I too will get tagged.  I will keep wishing "there's no place like home" "there's no place like home".  Oh no, wrong mantra "A dream is a wish your heart makes".  There you go, that should do it.  Penny


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok Paul, lets talk about this finger of yours again.  Any chance you can play on the handicap car?  Could you push a button or however the handicap car is equipped?


Don, obviously you don't know Paul. Broken finger or not he'll be playing. He won't be able to control himself. He's the most competitive person I know...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









He's gonna kick butt. It's what he does. 


*NikkiBell* said:


> Yeah, because that stopped the "shower post" on Paul's FB wall the last time you two were at AKLV!





WDWtraveler27 said:


> I got another tag! Im so excited Im going around everywhere telling everyone!



Congrats!!!


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Looks like Nikki has decided on a groupie gift!  Now, how do I order thongs from cafe press and I am not going to even attempt to guess sizes.  That is a guaranteed way into the dog house!



You are a very wise man!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hope everyone had great weekend. I have been feeling kinda bleh this weekend. So i decided to make myself a chocolate birthday cake. Even though I will have 2 more birthday cakes on Friday for Hallie's birthday.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hope everyone had great weekend. I have been feeling kinda bleh this weekend. So i decided to make myself a chocolate birthday cake. Even though I will have 2 more birthday cakes on Friday for Hallie's birthday.



I've been feeling kinda bleh myself today.  Maybe I should try chocolate cake therapy too!  

- Bill


----------



## NancyIL

DisneyTaylors said:


> I've been feeling kinda bleh myself today.  Maybe I should try chocolate cake therapy too!
> 
> - Bill



I'd skip the cake and just eat the chocolate.


----------



## pal-mickey

I think chocolate can cure almost everything!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

NancyIL said:


> I'd skip the cake and just eat the chocolate.





pal-mickey said:


> I think chocolate can cure almost everything!



Wiser words have never been spoken!    Now I need to go raid the kids' stash.  



- Bill


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I just get tired of the cool kids comments.  Yes, for the most part we all get along.  We've had the opportunity to really bond with some people face to face (MF, 1.0), the phone, or via facebook.  I am looking forward to seeing friends and I am looking forward to meeting new ones.  But I am human.  I don't like everyone, and if they don't like me, well I really don't care.  At the end of the day, I just try to be polite.  But I will call you out if I think you are out of line.





Dodie said:


> <-----------is glad she missed the latest drama and wonders how many identities certain individuals actually have here on the DIS, how they manage it, and why it's worth so much effort on their part to be so negative?
> 
> Guess I'm a "groupie" and never even knew it. Cool.





k5jmh said:


> Paul, feel free to _*try*_ to offend me all you want.  My skin is think (as is my head).  We are looking forward to seeing everyone also!  Just let what others say roll off your skin.





dpuck1998 said:


> Umm....is she taking my spot on the couch?    But seriously, I'd rather see Jennie!  Shes a gem!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you know, I sometime enjoy a good verbal sparring and could care less if I get called on it!  Although I do enjoy a good double entandre to get a thread shut down more!!  I'd kill to see what alex suggested though, lets see if we can let a sorry worthless thread like that just go away without commenting at all.  RISE UP PODCAST BOARD!  ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not apologizing either, in fact I was a bit taken back that it was expected for anyone to apologize to the OP.  If the OP had stopped at calling the podcast negative the thread would have been harmless.
> 
> 
> 
> You?  Call out?  no way    have been on the business end of that before





sshaw10060 said:


> Paul, feel free to post whatever you like on this thread. I think I speak for all of us when I say you are a valued member of this community and that alone pretty much gives you the right to say what you want.  The reality is the only way the world changes in when people push the envelope of what is acceptable.
> 
> 
> Hope you can at least push the button, since TSM is the only format in which I hold a hope of kickin' your butt.





dpuck1998 said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if I can start giving stuff away and acquire my own groupies?



To tell you the truth, I was put off by Pete's comments in that ridiculous thread more than anything else. I couldn't disagree more with his take on the situation. I'm not getting sucked into those threads anymore.


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> To tell you the truth, I was put off by Pete's comments in that ridiculous thread more than anything else. I couldn't disagree more with his take on the situation. I'm not getting sucked into those threads anymore.



Paul go to bed!  No grumpy posts.


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> Paul go to bed!



Can't go to bed now - the Yankee game is on!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok Paul, lets talk about this finger of yours again.  Any chance you can play on the handicap car?  Could you push a button or however the handicap car is equipped?



If they have a car I can use then I'll use it. Do you have any info on such a car? If you do, pass it on!


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> If they have a car I can use then I'll use it. Do you have any info on such a car? If you do, pass it on!



You know you're not going to use a special car. Rub some dirt on that broken finger and kick butt!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> To tell you the truth, I was put off by Pete's comments in that ridiculous thread more than anything else. I couldn't disagree more with his take on the situation. I'm not getting sucked into those threads anymore.







cocowum said:


> Paul go to bed!  No grumpy posts.







Launchpad11B said:


> If they have a car I can use then I'll use it. Do you have any info on such a car? If you do, pass it on!



I'll look and get back to you.



cocowum said:


> You know you're not going to use a special car. Rub some dirt on that broken finger and kick butt!


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> You know you're not going to use a special car. Rub some dirt on that broken finger and kick butt!





  I love it when you talk tough!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> If they have a car I can use then I'll use it. Do you have any info on such a car? If you do, pass it on!



_The attraction has customized cars for special needs riders. Reader Beth Floro notes: The back of the vehicle folds into a ramp -- 2/3 of the seat rolls out so that a wheelchair or power chair can go in (no scooters - too heavy). The padded lap bar is replaced with a different one, and a seat belt is added. The gun has both the regular pull-string AND a button on top (for those who can't pull a string). The button fires MUCH faster than the pull string. There is a button on all cars to turn on Closed Captioning -- your score screen will show the ride audio (but you won't see it because you're shooting stuff!). The downside? It takes a long time to convert the special car. In my opinion, they should stop using these (there are two) for regular seating and keep them "open" for wheelchairs -- I believe there will be enough wheel traffic to keep them in use. Here are a few photos of the wheelchair loading area:_

Let it be known, any use of the button will go down with an "asterisk"


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> _The attraction has customized cars for special needs riders. Reader Beth Floro notes: The back of the vehicle folds into a ramp -- 2/3 of the seat rolls out so that a wheelchair or power chair can go in (no scooters - too heavy). The padded lap bar is replaced with a different one, and a seat belt is added. The gun has both the regular pull-string AND a button on top (for those who can't pull a string). The button fires MUCH faster than the pull string. There is a button on all cars to turn on Closed Captioning -- your score screen will show the ride audio (but you won't see it because you're shooting stuff!). The downside? It takes a long time to convert the special car. In my opinion, they should stop using these (there are two) for regular seating and keep them "open" for wheelchairs -- I believe there will be enough wheel traffic to keep them in use. Here are a few photos of the wheelchair loading area:_
> 
> Let it be known, any use of the button will go down with an *"asterisk" *


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> _The attraction has customized cars for special needs riders. Reader Beth Floro notes: The back of the vehicle folds into a ramp -- 2/3 of the seat rolls out so that a wheelchair or power chair can go in (no scooters - too heavy). The padded lap bar is replaced with a different one, and a seat belt is added. The gun has both the regular pull-string AND a button on top (for those who can't pull a string). The button fires MUCH faster than the pull string. There is a button on all cars to turn on Closed Captioning -- your score screen will show the ride audio (but you won't see it because you're shooting stuff!). The downside? It takes a long time to convert the special car. In my opinion, they should stop using these (there are two) for regular seating and keep them "open" for wheelchairs -- I believe there will be enough wheel traffic to keep them in use. Here are a few photos of the wheelchair loading area:_
> 
> Let it be known, any use of the button will go down with an "asterisk"




It depends on how the hand is doing at the time. Honestly though, I could be in a full body cast and still not use the special needs car. I'm an idiot like that.


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> It depends on how the hand is doing at the time. Honestly though, I could be in a full body cast and still not use the special needs car. I'm an idiot like that.



That's why I looooove you... MeOw  ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


...... *...*


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> It depends on how the hand is doing at the time. Honestly though, I could be in a full body cast and still not use the special needs car. I'm an idiot like that.


 

Can't you just use your good fingered hand to pull the string.  I did that last year when my dominate arm got sore from over use playing the game during TSM.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Here are some pics from last night at my house...some of the decorations inside:











The pumpkins...note the not so Hidden Mickeys via my own drill handiwork (proud of them!) and the real artistry by DH:











Our cat Bootsie, hiding in the basement from all the commotion:






Our niece, rockin' the WonderWoman costume - she is normally a little red haired girl, so the transformation was something!:






This was my first photo post, so I hope the pics aren't too big!  Took me a couple of tries to get it right.

Update:  since I can't seem to make the pics show up , here are the links:

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/47998/ppuser/178203

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48000/ppuser/178203

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48001/ppuser/178203

[URL="http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48002/ppuser/178203"]http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48002/ppuser/178203[/URL]

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/47997/ppuser/178203

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48003/ppuser/178203

Further Update:  Thanks to Bill for the photo posting assistance!  You Rock!


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> I love it when you talk tough!!


 


cocowum said:


> That's why I looooove you... MeOw  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... *...*


 

Get a Room Already!!!!


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> Can't you just use your good fingered hand to pull the string.  I did that last year when my dominate arm got sore from over use playing the game during TSM.



He'd rather use his bad hand and get a higher score. He won't notice the pain until after he's done playing.


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Tonya2426 said:


> Get a Room Already!!!!



LOL...I was gonna say "Get a Chat Room" but I wasn't sure how it would be taken coming from someone who is just starting to meet folks on here.  

- Bill


----------



## Tonya2426

DisneyTaylors said:


> LOL...I was gonna say "Get a Chat Room" but I wasn't sure how it would be taken coming from someone who is just starting to meet folks on here.
> 
> - Bill


 
You've been around enough to tease Paul and Alicia


----------



## cocowum

DisneyTaylors said:


> LOL...I was gonna say "Get a Chat Room" but I wasn't sure how it would be taken coming from someone who is just starting to meet folks on here.
> 
> - Bill



We are literally 3 feet from each other posting.  Paul and I are all about the loooooove.  And conserving water.


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> He'd rather use his bad hand and get a higher score. He won't notice the pain until after he's done playing.


 
Maybe he will get a really high score right off and then stop before he injures himself more.  (I know - wishful thinking)


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> We are literally 3 feet from each other posting.  Paul and I are all about the loooooove.  *And conserving water.*


 
TMI!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

cocowum said:


> We are literally 3 feet from each other posting.  Paul and I are all about the loooooove.  And conserving water.



 

I thought Jennifer and I were the only 2 that did that.  It is terrible that we will be just a few feet away IMing each other.  We'll even mix in the webcam to make it seem more personal  and not feel so guilty.  

- Bill


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Have a great weekend, as I am sure Deb will!





tlcoke said:


> Have a good trip George.



Thanks! I'm back.

Hope everyone had a great weekend and Halloween. Jen, Mike, Andrea, Dodie, and everyone else, nice pics. 

Looks like I missed a bit of drama on the boards the last couple days. I think I'll let it fade away. Too much of that going on lately and it's just best to ignore it.

Paul hope the finger is better for DAP.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Thanks! I'm back.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and Halloween. Jen, Mike, Andrea, Dodie, and everyone else, nice pics.
> 
> Looks like I missed a bit of drama on the boards the last couple days. I think I'll let it fade away. Too much of that going on lately and it's just best to ignore it.
> 
> Paul hope the finger is better for DAP.



Hey buddy, welcome back. Hope your weekend went well.


----------



## shellyminnie




----------



## disneydreamgirl

Hey all...need some help on posting images...I uploaded to the DISer photo area and can get the URL links to work but not the images  ...any suggestions?  I checked out the FAQ, but it appears that I need more detail than what is offered there!


----------



## spaddy

shellyminnie said:


>





Good Evening everyone.

I have been trying to keep up but I have been cruise obsessed.  I am trying to figure out what Dream cruise I swing.  Of course, I am guessing on prices.  I can't wait until tomorrow and everyone starts posting prices.

I can't believe in just a little more than a month I will be in WDW.


----------



## spaddy

disneydreamgirl said:


> Hey all...need some help on posting images...I uploaded to the DISer photo area and can get the URL links to work but not the images  ...any suggestions?  I checked out the FAQ, but it appears that I need more detail than what is offered there!



Do you have them on Photobucket? If so, copy and paste the IMG link.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

spaddy said:


> Do you have them on Photobucket? If so, copy and paste the IMG link.



I uploaded them to the DISer photo area on this website...I don't have photobucket...I can see the photos on the site and the URL's work, however when I choose the "insert image" option the info appears but then is just blank when I post!


----------



## spaddy

disneydreamgirl said:


> I uploaded them to the DISer photo area on this website...I don't have photobucket...I can see the photos on the site and the URL's work, however when I choose the "insert image" option the info appears but then is just blank when I post!



I have never tried linking to photos on the DIS.  Try "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




" the dots are the link.  I am not sure if that will work or not.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

spaddy said:


> I have never tried linking to photos on the DIS.  Try "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " the dots are the link.  I am not sure if that will work or not.



That appears in my message, but then when I post nothing appears.  I'm probably just missing something...important!


----------



## WebmasterMike

dpuck1998 said:


> Let it be known, any use of the button will go down with an "asterisk"



Why does their need to be an ***, when *I* will be victorious over the DPuck!!

Mr. M&M from Michigan is going down!!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

disneydreamgirl said:


> That appears in my message, but then when I post nothing appears.  I'm probably just missing something...important!



If you don't mind me asking, what is the link to the picture that you are trying to use?  (omit the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I was going to try and see if I could reproduce the issue you are seeing.

- Bill


----------



## disneydreamgirl

DisneyTaylors said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the link to the picture that you are trying to use?  (omit the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )  I was going to try and see if I could reproduce the issue you are seeing.
> 
> - Bill



Thanks - I appreciate it!  I'd like to be able to do this properly.  Here is the link:  http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48001/ppuser/178203


----------



## DisneyTaylors

disneydreamgirl said:


> Thanks - I appreciate it!  I'd like to be able to do this properly.  Here is the link:  http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48001/ppuser/178203








Hey, it works!!!    I had to right-click on the photo and then click "Copy Shortcut".  I then pasted that between the IMG brackets and it worked.  Hope that helps.

- Bill


----------



## DisneyTaylors

FYI that it appears that the link you sent points to the page in the album that contains that picture but not a direct link to the actual photo itself.  That appears to be what was causing the issue.  

- Bill


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I tried and failed...gonna try again...like I said I am missing something important!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

DisneyTaylors said:


> FYI that it appears that the link you sent points to the page in the album that contains that picture but not a direct link to the actual photo itself.  That appears to be what was causing the issue.
> 
> - Bill



Thanks so much!!!  It took me a couple more tries (not sure how many total now) but I think I have it now!  Thanks for taking the time to help me sort it out!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

disneydreamgirl said:


> Thanks so much!!!  It took me a couple more tries (not sure how many total now) but I think I have it now!  Thanks for taking the time to help me sort it out!



No worries...glad it's working for you.  

- Bill


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!! 
Happy Monday!!  

One day closer to DAP.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> It depends on how the hand is doing at the time. Honestly though, I could be in a full body cast and still not use the special needs car. I'm an idiot like that.



Well, you said it not me   I'd do the same thing.  I'd use my feet if necessary.



cocowum said:


> He'd rather use his bad hand and get a higher score. He won't notice the pain until after he's done playing.



He'll feel the pain alright...of losing!!  



cocowum said:


> We are literally 3 feet from each other posting.  Paul and I are all about the loooooove.  And conserving water.



ummm....



georgemoe said:


> Thanks! I'm back.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and Halloween. Jen, Mike, Andrea, Dodie, and everyone else, nice pics.
> 
> Looks like I missed a bit of drama on the boards the last couple days. I think I'll let it fade away. Too much of that going on lately and it's just best to ignore it.
> 
> Paul hope the finger is better for DAP.



Hola Jorge



k5jmh said:


> Why does their need to be an ***, when *I* will be victorious over the DPuck!!
> 
> Mr. M&M from Michigan is going down!!



Here is the plan Mike, we'll need to team up to get the high scores, don't tell Paul he won't be able to find anyone to help him.  He's too mean


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning everyone. Only a four day week for me because I am heading down to FL late Thursday.  This time next week I'll be pondering what to do in St Croix.

Have a busy week leading up to blast-off, but I'll be around when time allows.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Morning!

Whew, it's been a busy weekend!  Thank goodness I'm going for a massage this morning 

Look at all the newcomers! 

Have a great day!


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone!  We are suppose to have another beautiful day here. I hope so. Yesterday I took Buddy for a walk and then we just hung out and sat in the sun. It was really nice.


----------



## DVCsince02

Almost to page 100, just sayin'.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> How is everything in Ontario today?[/QUOTE75]
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 29 days till we are in WDW!
> It is a balmy 1 here this morning.
> Just waiting for John to get the machines out.
> Then off into the bush for my first hunt.
> Needless to say I am a little nervous this morning.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning peeps.   Hope everyone had a great weekend.   We did trick or treating in DTD on Friday and then watched Hallowishes.       No other interesting Disney stuff for me this week.   BUT............








I MOVE IN 8 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I just get tired of the cool kids comments.  Yes, for the most part we all get along.  We've had the opportunity to really bond with some people face to face (MF, 1.0), the phone, or via facebook.  I am looking forward to seeing friends and I am looking forward to meeting new ones.  But I am human.  I don't like everyone, and if they don't like me, well I really don't care.  At the end of the day, I just try to be polite.  But I will call you out if I think you are out of line.



You go girl!
I agree with you and Paul 100%.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> kathrna said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everything in Ontario today?[/QUOTE75]
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 29 days till we are in WDW!
> It is a balmy 1 here this morning.
> Just waiting for John to get the machines out.
> Then off into the bush for my first hunt.
> Needless to say I am a little nervous this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe it is only 29 days for you two. It will be hear before you know it.
> What tags did you pull? Here it is the luck of the draw wether you get a bull or a cow. Most people try for Elk and deer, and see what they get. We have antelope near Grand Junction and those are very hard to get a tag for.
Click to expand...


----------



## katscradle

Andrea you and the family look great, love the pics.



Dodie said:


> Would you mess with these two if you encountered them on Halloween?



Dixie I would not want to mess with these two.
That could be dangerous!
I do love the picture though, tell Phillip how great he and Greta looked


----------



## jeanigor

Less than 20 pages? Sheesh. I get all gussied up and spend the weekend in hospital and I look forward to an overwhelming volume of chatter to come back to. Oh well. Hope everyone had a safer weekend than mine. I promise not to comment too much...


----------



## ADP

Good morning....Happy November!  DAP is right around the corner.  

BTW 
*<<<----------------  HUGGER!!!  *


----------



## katscradle

Ok everyone I am off for the day.
Will start my reading at page93 this evening.
Have a great day!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Less than 20 pages? Sheesh. I get all gussied up and spend the weekend in hospital and I look forward to an overwhelming volume of chatter to come back to. Oh well. Hope everyone had a safer weekend than mine. I promise not to comment too much...




We didn't post much because you and Anne weren't around.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm making a promise to myself. I'm not posting on anymore threads that are in the slightest bit controversial. People are way too sensitive and politically correct around here. Makes me sick. Only feel good posts from now on. DAP, PCC 2.0, DATW and living vicariously through my friends during the ABD trip this spring. I can't wait to see most of you in December. It should be a great time!



Paul, that's a shame. They should get the bugs out of their rumps and lemons out of their mouths.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Less than 20 pages? Sheesh. I get all gussied up and *spend the weekend in hospital* and I look forward to an overwhelming volume of chatter to come back to. Oh well. Hope everyone had a safer weekend than mine. I promise not to comment too much...


Was I the only one who noticed the bolded part here? Toddles...you have some explaining to do...

I'm off to the local mall this morning. I really need a job so I'm going to apply at Borders this morning...and if that doesn't work, then I'm applying at Target tomorrow!


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Less than 20 pages? Sheesh. I get all gussied up and spend the weekend in hospital and I look forward to an overwhelming volume of chatter to come back to. Oh well. Hope everyone had a safer weekend than mine. I promise not to comment too much...



Todd?!!! What happened?!!!



scarlett873 said:


> I'm off to the local mall this morning. I really need a job so I'm going to apply at Borders this morning...and if that doesn't work, then I'm applying at Target tomorrow!



Back in my teaching days, I worked part time in a bookstore and I loved it!! I think Borders is a great idea, Brandie.  It's a nice environment (for retail).  The customers are usually calm and not irate. Good luck with that!


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Don, obviously you don't know Paul. Broken finger or not he'll be playing. He won't be able to control himself. He's the most competitive person I know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's gonna kick butt. It's what he does.



The most competitive other than you, right?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Almost to page 100, just sayin'.



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Was I the only one who noticed the bolded part here? Toddles...you have some explaining to do...





Dodie said:


> Todd?!!! What happened?!!!



We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.

I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit in the hospital.

I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.

I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.

Could be worse.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Less than 20 pages? Sheesh.





aspen37 said:


> We didn't post much because you and Anne weren't around.



True, It was rather quiet this weekend. We didn't want Anne to feel like she missed too much while she was gone.



jeanigor said:


> I get all gussied up and *spend the weekend in hospital* Oh well. Hope everyone had a safer weekend than mine. I promise not to comment too much...





scarlett873 said:


> Was I the only one who noticed the bolded part here? Toddles...you have some explaining to do...





Dodie said:


> Todd?!!! What happened?!!!



Yes, Todd Share the details - If you remember what happened. (not sure based on your FB post -- whether you remember or not) 



scarlett873 said:


> I'm off to the local mall this morning. I really need a job so I'm going to apply at Borders this morning...and if that doesn't work, then I'm applying at Target tomorrow!



Brandie, Good Luck on the Job search today.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.


 Yikes, Todd!  That's scary.  I'm glad you're OK.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



OMG, that's terrible.  So glad you are OK, it must be scary not knowing what happened in that span of time.


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



Thats frightening.  I am glad you are ok.!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



  Is there a police report on file?


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> Was I the only one who noticed the bolded part here? Toddles...you have some explaining to do...
> 
> I'm off to the local mall this morning. I really need a job so I'm going to apply at Borders this morning...and if that doesn't work, then I'm applying at Target tomorrow!



Good Luck on the job search!  I'd love to work in a book store...



jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



Holy Cow!  I'm so glad you're OK.


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



I'm glad you are ok.  I agree with Don about the police report.  We will take care of you at DAP.  Don't worry.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> I'm glad you are ok.  I agree with Don about the police report.  We will take care of you at DAP.  Don't worry.
> 
> Kim



I'm not sure of what I would file with a police report.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



 
Glad you are OK.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.




Todd!  That's scary.  I hope you recover everything you might have lost.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure of what I would file with a police report.



You need to report the loss of your DL & your credit card for back up to any Fraudulent Purchases or Identity Theft.  It sounds to me like they may have spiked one of your drinks with something, too, which is a crime.


----------



## Madi100

I have decided the DIS is bad for me.  I am quite happy and content in my little world here.  And, then I come to the DIS and people talk about things like Big Bang Theory and Glee.  I have to watch and see what the big deal is and now I can't stop watching.  I would like nothing more than to be able to watch all back episodes.  However, unlike, the DIS Unplugged, they are not free.  Do you suppose you guys could from now on talk about things like nake sumo wrestling??  I'm pretty sure I won't have any desire to watch that.


----------



## Dodie

Todd...

You need to report the...

1. Theft
2. Possible drugging of your drink
3. Possible other things that could have happened while you were unconscious - considering your missing pirate costume

That is just HORRIBLE! So *no one *you were with saw you leave or anything suspicious?!!! I'm so sorry and SO GLAD that you are okay.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure of what I would file with a police report.



Did the hospital draw your blood and test for any kind of drugs that someone may have given you?  If that report were to come out showing any kind of drugs you could report that to the police and tell them the bar/club where you were so they could possibly start investigating.


----------



## kathrna

disneydreamgirl said:


> Here are some pics from last night at my house...some of the decorations inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins...note the not so Hidden Mickeys via my own drill handiwork (proud of them!) and the real artistry by DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our cat Bootsie, hiding in the basement from all the commotion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our niece, rockin' the WonderWoman costume - she is normally a little red haired girl, so the transformation was something!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first photo post, so I hope the pics aren't too big!  Took me a couple of tries to get it right.
> 
> Update:  since I can't seem to make the pics show up , here are the links:
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/47998/ppuser/178203
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48000/ppuser/178203
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48001/ppuser/178203
> 
> [URL="http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48002/ppuser/178203"]http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48002/ppuser/178203[/URL]
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/47997/ppuser/178203
> 
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showphoto.php/photo/48003/ppuser/178203
> 
> Further Update:  Thanks to Bill for the photo posting assistance!  You Rock!



Love the pictures.  It looks like everyone had a great time.  Your niece is a cutey!


----------



## DisneyTaylors

Good morning Everyone!!!

Sorry to hear about what happened Todd.  Hope you're okay.

- Bill


----------



## jeanigor

Almost 100 folks.....


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.





Dodie said:


> Todd...
> 
> You need to report the...
> 
> 1. Theft
> 2. Possible drugging of your drink
> 3. Possible other things that could have happened while you were unconscious - considering your missing pirate costume
> 
> That is just HORRIBLE! So *no one *you were with saw you leave or anything suspicious?!!! I'm so sorry and SO GLAD that you are okay.





kimisabella said:


> Did the hospital draw your blood and test for any kind of drugs that someone may have given you?  If that report were to come out showing any kind of drugs you could report that to the police and tell them the bar/club where you were so they could possibly start investigating.



Todd - first I am glad to see that you are OK today.

Please call the police as Dodie suggests and report the theft.  Did you call and cancel your credit card?

Andrea is correct, they may be able to tell if someone slipped something into your drink based on your blood chemistry.  All the more reason to let the police know. Please get yourself checked out by your personal Dr to make sure all is OK.  PLease?


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> kathrna said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is everything in Ontario today?[/QUOTE75]
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 29 days till we are in WDW!
> It is a balmy 1 here this morning.
> Just waiting for John to get the machines out.
> Then off into the bush for my first hunt.
> Needless to say I am a little nervous this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Write back and tell us how the hunt was!!  Hey, didn't you get a new gun?
Click to expand...


----------



## katscradle

k5jmh said:


> Pucket, is going down!!! Mr. M&M.....




I can't multi qoute from my iPhone, it's being tempermental.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Less than 20 pages? Sheesh. I get all gussied up and spend the weekend in hospital and I look forward to an overwhelming volume of chatter to come back to. Oh well. Hope everyone had a safer weekend than mine. I promise not to comment too much...



Um, WHA WHA *WHAT???!!!!*


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Hmmm....I wonder if I can start giving stuff away and acquire my own groupies?



If your going to give things away, can I be one of
your groupies.
After all I am in this for the freebies.


----------



## katscradle

WDWtraveler27 said:


> I got another tag! Im so excited Im going around everywhere telling everyone!



Congrats!


----------



## DVCsince02

100!


Woot!


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> 100?



You beat me to it Jen.


----------



## DVCsince02

Todd, call the police.  I'm glad you are okay.


----------



## DVCsince02

tlcoke said:


> You beat me to it Jen.



Just barely.


----------



## jeanigor

100


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> 100!
> 
> 
> Woot!



Durn you.

I was catching up on the latest troll/not-troll/gone cake thread.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



So was it the drinks or the bathroom?  I'm glad that you're ok.  G needs to stop pouting!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> 100



Swiper no swiping!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Durn you.
> 
> I was catching up on the latest troll/not-troll/gone cake thread.



Neener neener!

I said my peace there.  No apologies.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Durn you.
> 
> I was catching up on the latest troll/not-troll/gone cake thread.



I read the thread and opted to stay out of it.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



Todd, I am glad you are ok.  That sounds really scary.


----------



## kathrna

Hot cocoa and Christmas Carols anyone?


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Neener neener!
> 
> I said my peace there.  No apologies.




Which thread are we talking about?


----------



## Madi100

OK, I really need to go and pack my kitchen.  Why must I procrastinate???


----------



## Madi100

Anyone had any luck with getting refunds from itunes?  I got charged twice for something that is also downloading twice.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Swiper no swiping!



I try to tell DP he should dress as Diego for Halloween. He usually gives me a rude hand gesture.



tlcoke said:


> I read the thread and opted to stay out of it.





DVCsince02 said:


> I said my peace there.  No apologies.



I'm staying out of it. But sometimes you can't help but look....


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> I read the thread and opted to stay out of it.



Couldnt bite my tounge.  Although I should.   I am not a groupie freeloader.


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Couldnt bite my tounge.  Although I should.   I am not a groupie freeloader.



By the time I read the post last night everyone else had said what I thought, so I decided it wasn't worth me adding my two cents to the pot.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> Which thread are we talking about?



The goodbye thread.  It's gone cake now, or tech talk.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> The goodbye thread.  It's gone cake now, or tech talk.


I honestly believe tech talk can pretty much kill any thread...You know that dry stuff can make anyone go crazy and leave.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> By the time I read the post last night everyone else had said what I thought, so I decided it wasn't worth me adding my two cents to the pot.



Yeah. I am not about to revive the horse, only to hit him with a stick again.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.




Holy crap Todd that is scary.    I'm glad you are OK.



Brandie good luck with the job hunt.


I am sick of packing already.    I cant wait to move but I am dreading the actual work of it.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> By the time I read the post last night everyone else had said what I thought, so I decided it wasn't worth me adding my two cents to the pot.



I hear ya.



Oh well have a good day peeps.  Off for the school commute and then more packing.    My family back at home got together last night to discuss DAP plans.  I missed out on all the fun.


----------



## kathrna

Madi100 said:


> OK, I really need to go and pack my kitchen.  Why must I procrastinate???



Good luck, Nicole.  The kitchen is the worst for me.  So many odd shaped things, so many breakable things.  I think that is the room that has the biggest % of "box of CRAP-kitchen" boxes for me.


----------



## kathrna

Madi100 said:


> Anyone had any luck with getting refunds from itunes?  I got charged twice for something that is also downloading twice.



Just write to them and tell them what happened.  I've gotten refunds before.  And have also written to them saying, "hey, I was charged for this, but where's my song?"


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



From now on do NOT let your drink out of your site. If it does please don't drink from it just throw it out. You really need to report the stolen items. They could sell you CC number plus they have your DL. They could steal your identity.


----------



## Madi100

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am sick of packing already.    I cant wait to move but I am dreading the actual work of it.



Amen to that!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Amen to that!



Twice in such a short amount of time. I don't envy you.


----------



## tlcoke

Todd,
Here is a website that tells the steps to follow to protect yourself from Identity Theft in case of personal information being stolen.

http://beta.daveramsey.com/articles/display.article/articleId/identity_theft_-_what_should_i_do/category/lifeandmoney_other/


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> katscradle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe it is only 29 days for you two. It will be hear before you know it.
> What tags did you pull? Here it is the luck of the draw wether you get a bull or a cow. Most people try for Elk and deer, and see what they get. We have antelope near Grand Junction and those are very hard to get a tag for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are hunting deer.
> John and I both have a tag for a buck.
> I also have an anterless tag as well.
> Up here you have to enter into a draw for
> the anterless tags.
> I got lucky and got one this year.
Click to expand...


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Todd,
> Here is a website that tells the steps to follow to protect yourself from Identity Theft in case of personal information being stolen.
> 
> http://beta.daveramsey.com/articles/display.article/articleId/identity_theft_-_what_should_i_do/category/lifeandmoney_other/



Thank you.



katscradle said:


> We are hunting deer.
> John and I both have a tag for a buck.
> I also have an anterless tag as well.
> Up here you have to enter into a draw for
> the anterless tags.
> I got lucky and got one this year.



Here's to hoping your luck in getting one continues!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



Yikes!!
Hopefully they catch whoever made off with your stuff.
Tell G he is supposed to look after you, not pout.


----------



## hideeh

katscradle said:


> aspen37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are hunting deer.
> John and I both have a tag for a buck.
> I also have an anterless tag as well.
> Up here you have to enter into a draw for
> the anterless tags.
> I got lucky and got one this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat you are my kind of hunter-in the woods DIS ing....
Click to expand...


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Was I the only one who noticed the bolded part here? Toddles...you have some explaining to do...
> 
> I'm off to the local mall this morning. I really need a job so I'm going to apply at Borders this morning...and if that doesn't work, then I'm applying at Target tomorrow!



Good luck


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> katscradle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Write back and tell us how the hunt was!!  Hey, didn't you get a new gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it,s new to me, but not new.
> It was my father's gun.
> He sold it years ago, then that person
> sold it to another guy I know.
> This guy knew I needed a gun and offered
> to sell me this one.
> There's slot more to the story, but won't go
> into detail here.
Click to expand...


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> 100!
> 
> 
> Woot!



Congrats Jen!


----------



## tickledtink33

Todd what happened to you is very scary.  I'm glad you are ok.  You should definately report what happened.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> *There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
> *Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.*
> 7th Annual Jellyroll Meet at Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk on Thursday 12/10 @ 8pm. Cost: $10 cover, plus your food and drink.
> Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Lunch @ Fulton's at Downtown Disney, Friday, 12/11 @ 2pm. Cost: Your food, drink and tip.
> Pre-DATW "Make sure they don't run out of Slushies!!!" Meet in France, Friday, 12/11 @ 4:45ish. Cost: Park Admission and slushie, if you choose.
> Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
> *Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.*
> Tonga Toast Breakfast at Kona Café/Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 9am. Cost: Price of food and drink.
> Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.
> 
> These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.
> 
> If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
> *
> Hope that helps!!*



Can anyone tell me the differences between the social & utilitarian viewings of Osborne lights?  Working on my spreadsheet & was just curious


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Can anyone tell me the differences between the social & utilitarian viewings of Osborne lights?  Working on my spreadsheet & was just curious



My understanding is:

The social one would me more for mingling, chatting, socializing and taking in the lights.

The utilitarian version would be more go see the lights, since chances are it will be more crowded and have less time to take them in.


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> My understanding is:
> 
> The social one would me more for mingling, chatting, socializing and taking in the lights.
> 
> The utilitarian version would be more go see the lights, since chances are it will be more crowded and have less time to take them in.



Makes sense.  Thanks!


----------



## mikelan6

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## cocowum

Yikes Todd, I'm glad you're OK. 



Madi100 said:


> Anyone had any luck with getting refunds from itunes?  I got charged twice for something that is also downloading twice.



Yes, just email them as ask for a refund.


----------



## sshaw10060

Todd, Glad you're OK.

 I am madly trying to get work squared away so I can have a stress-free vacation

Check back later.


----------



## chickie

Glad you're okay Todd. That's a very scary thing.

Tell G that you need to heed my dad's usual saying whenever we would go out for the evening - 
"You guys be da#@# careful and STICK TOGETHER!" I heard that saying every Friday and Saturday night until I moved out. Now my friends are telling me that they say the same exact thing to their own kids!

Kat, good luck with your hunt - wait - on second thought - bad luck - no, really good luck. I'm just not the hunting type. 

Nicole, happy packing today!


----------



## corky441

Todd - that is so so scary

Glad you are okay 

There is so much evil out there these days - it is sooooooo sad


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Todd - sorry that you were/are in this situation.  I hope you are okay...take care of yourself!


----------



## DVCsince02

Magical Express documents have arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> Magical Express documents have arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## hideeh

DVCsince02 said:


> Magical Express documents have arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is the best thing I have heard today!


----------



## wildfan1473

DVCsince02 said:


> Magical Express documents have arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madi100

cocowum said:


> Yikes Todd, I'm glad you're OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just email them as ask for a refund.



Thanks.  $2.99 for a show I will watch once is bad enough, but $5.98 for a show I will only watch once is too much


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Thanks.  $2.99 for a show I will watch once is bad enough, but $5.98 for a show I will only watch once is too much



Are you buying the HD version?  I just noticed the other day that standard definition is $1.99 and HD is $2.99.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Magical Express documents have arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





tlcoke said:


> Woo Hoo!!!





hideeh said:


> That is the best thing I have heard today!





wildfan1473 said:


>



What they said!!!


Who else's ME documents arrived???


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Magical Express documents have arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





jeanigor said:


> What they said!!!
> 
> 
> Who else's ME documents arrived???



Mine did!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> What they said!!!
> 
> 
> Who else's ME documents arrived???



I won't know until I get home.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I won't know until I get home.



I won't know until my Queen Consort tells me......


----------



## sshaw10060

Now that the TSM event has been pushed back 30 minutes I began pondering squeezing in a nice dinner Sat night since the 12th is our 5 year anniversary. I have been shut out of Citricos (where we had or reception) but managed to get a 5:30 reservation for flying fish. I called to try to order a mini-version of our wedding cake, but the girl on the other end of the phone was a dolt, so I'll try again later.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Now that the TSM event has been pushed back 30 minutes I began pondering squeezing in a nice dinner Sat night since the 12th is our 5 year anniversary. I have been shut out of Citricos (where we had or reception) but managed to get a 5:30 reservation for flying fish. I called to try to order a mini-version of our wedding cake, but the girl on the other end of the phone was a dolt, so I'll try again later.



You Casanova......looking to bring home a 'special' souvenir?


----------



## katscradle

Hey has anyone else noticed that the boards
have not changed for daylight savings time.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Hey has anyone else noticed that the boards
> have bot changed for daylight savings time.



Mine has. Showed me a message when I first signed on this morning. Perhaps it has something to do with your iPhone?


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Now that the TSM event has been pushed back 30 minutes I began pondering squeezing in a nice dinner Sat night since the 12th is our 5 year anniversary. I have been shut out of Citricos (where we had or reception) but managed to get a 5:30 reservation for flying fish. I called to try to order a mini-version of our wedding cake, but the girl on the other end of the phone was a dolt, so I'll try again later.



Aren't you a romantic!
Can you give my DH some lessons in
how to be romantic?
Keep phoning back until you get what
you want.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Mine has. Showed me a message when I first signed on this morning. Perhaps it has something to do with your iPhone?



Maybe, but my time on my iPhone is correct.


----------



## katscradle

I was busted for dising while on my watch.
John's like you were dising while you are hunting.
I told him I can do both.
He just shook his head!


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> I was busted for dising while on my watch.
> John's like you were dising while you are hunting.
> I told him I can do both.
> He just shook his head!


----------



## tlcoke

The clock is correct on my browser.  I'll have to check my iphone, to see if it is correct.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

katscradle said:


> I was busted for dising while on my watch.
> John's like you were dising while you are hunting.
> I told him I can do both.
> He just shook his head!



LOL..... Ask him how he knew?!?


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I was busted for dising while on my watch.
> John's like you were dising while you are hunting.
> I told him I can do both.
> He just shook his head!



It's not your problem he can't multitask.  Men!


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> LOL..... Ask him how he knew?!?



He could smell it. Men are good trackers. As long as it doesn't involve listening to their wife/girlfriend/DP....


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> It's not your problem he can't multitask.  Men!



Present company excluded, right?


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> What they said!!!
> 
> 
> Who else's ME documents arrived???



Me did.


----------



## scarlett873

Yay for ME docs!!!

Yay that Todd is okay...dude that's some scary stuff...

And yay that I may have found a job! We'll see...she's supposed to call me tomorrow with what she can offer. She runs a very small business and when I initially asked her about a job, she swore she could only offer 15-20 hours a week right now but the more we talked, the more she realized that she could probably do 35-40 hours! It's just her and her daughter, but she's got 3 other kids and lots of commitments and her DH has been ill so he can't help her and he needs her more than he did before. So she's struggling trying to figure out how to run the business and tend to family. I told her that I was having one of those pity me days today but my friends kicked in the butt and made me get out to apply for more jobs. Had she not done that, I wouldn't have even seen this new store...and wouldn't have gone in...and wouldn't have talked myself into a potential job...The lady who owns the place seemed really excited by the time I left. She told me to thank my friend for kicking me in the right direction... 

And Jen...here you go...


THANK YOU for kicking me right in the derriere when I needed it...especially if I get this job! You really are my BFF and I love you dearly for it...


I did tell her about DAP and she said that would be no problem...she's supposed to call me tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> He could smell it. Men are good trackers. As long as it doesn't involve listening to their wife/girlfriend/DP....



uh huh..... had nothing to do with him checking in to see what/who posted today..........


...ummm, while she was hunting, so she couldn't catch him.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Present company excluded, right?



You are the exception to the rule.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Yay for ME docs!!!
> 
> Yay that Todd is okay...dude that's some scary stuff...
> 
> And yay that I may have found a job! We'll see...she's supposed to call me tomorrow with what she can offer. She runs a very small business and when I initially asked her about a job, she swore she could only offer 15-20 hours a week right now but the more we talked, the more she realized that she could probably do 35-40 hours! It's just her and her daughter, but she's got 3 other kids and lots of commitments and her DH has been ill so he can't help her and he needs her more than he did before. So she's struggling trying to figure out how to run the business and tend to family. I told her that I was having one of those pity me days today but my friends kicked in the butt and made me get out to apply for more jobs. Had she not done that, I wouldn't have even seen this new store...and wouldn't have gone in...and wouldn't have talked myself into a potential job...The lady who owns the place seemed really excited by the time I left. She told me to thank my friend for kicking me in the right direction...
> 
> And Jen...here you go...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for kicking me right in the derriere when I needed it...especially if I get this job! You really are my BFF and I love you dearly for it...
> 
> 
> I did tell her about DAP and she said that would be no problem...she's supposed to call me tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted!!




That is AWESOME brandie!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

*B that is some totally sweet news. And it sounds like it would be something that you would actually enjoy, not just be a paycheck!!!*


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> Yay for ME docs!!!
> 
> Yay that Todd is okay...dude that's some scary stuff...
> 
> And yay that I may have found a job! We'll see...she's supposed to call me tomorrow with what she can offer. She runs a very small business and when I initially asked her about a job, she swore she could only offer 15-20 hours a week right now but the more we talked, the more she realized that she could probably do 35-40 hours! It's just her and her daughter, but she's got 3 other kids and lots of commitments and her DH has been ill so he can't help her and he needs her more than he did before. So she's struggling trying to figure out how to run the business and tend to family. I told her that I was having one of those pity me days today but my friends kicked in the butt and made me get out to apply for more jobs. Had she not done that, I wouldn't have even seen this new store...and wouldn't have gone in...and wouldn't have talked myself into a potential job...The lady who owns the place seemed really excited by the time I left. She told me to thank my friend for kicking me in the right direction...
> 
> And Jen...here you go...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for kicking me right in the derriere when I needed it...especially if I get this job! You really are my BFF and I love you dearly for it...
> 
> 
> I did tell her about DAP and she said that would be no problem...she's supposed to call me tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted!!


----------



## corky441

Brandie, that is AWESOME news.


----------



## Dodie

I'm at the tire shop. I just had to call 911 about the van I was following on the way here. If he wasn't drunk, there was something else SERIOUSLY wrong. He was all over the place and almost took out two different cars while I was following him


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> I'm at the tire shop. I just had to call 911 about the van I was following on the way here. If he wasn't drunk, there was something else SERIOUSLY wrong. He was all over the place and almost took out two different cars while I was following him


 
That's scary!!!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Anyone had any luck with getting refunds from itunes?  I got charged twice for something that is also downloading twice.



I forgot Nicole,
Congrats on post 1500!


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Yay for ME docs!!!
> 
> Yay that Todd is okay...dude that's some scary stuff...
> 
> And yay that I may have found a job! We'll see...she's supposed to call me tomorrow with what she can offer. She runs a very small business and when I initially asked her about a job, she swore she could only offer 15-20 hours a week right now but the more we talked, the more she realized that she could probably do 35-40 hours! It's just her and her daughter, but she's got 3 other kids and lots of commitments and her DH has been ill so he can't help her and he needs her more than he did before. So she's struggling trying to figure out how to run the business and tend to family. I told her that I was having one of those pity me days today but my friends kicked in the butt and made me get out to apply for more jobs. Had she not done that, I wouldn't have even seen this new store...and wouldn't have gone in...and wouldn't have talked myself into a potential job...The lady who owns the place seemed really excited by the time I left. She told me to thank my friend for kicking me in the right direction...
> 
> And Jen...here you go...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for kicking me right in the derriere when I needed it...especially if I get this job! You really are my BFF and I love you dearly for it...
> 
> 
> I did tell her about DAP and she said that would be no problem...she's supposed to call me tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted!!



Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> I'm at the tire shop. I just had to call 911 about the van I was following on the way here. If he wasn't drunk, there was something else SERIOUSLY wrong. He was all over the place and almost took out two different cars while I was following him




Good for you Dodie - wish more people would step up and make a call like that. 
Smart of you to stay behind him too and not try to pass him


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> I'm at the tire shop. I just had to call 911 about the van I was following on the way here. If he wasn't drunk, there was something else SERIOUSLY wrong. He was all over the place and almost took out two different cars while I was following him


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Hey has anyone else noticed that the boards
> have not changed for daylight savings time.



It's the correct time for me.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> I'm at the tire shop. I just had to call 911 about the van I was following on the way here. If he wasn't drunk, there was something else SERIOUSLY wrong. He was all over the place and almost took out two different cars while I was following him



That's scary!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I'm at the tire shop. I just had to call 911 about the van I was following on the way here. If he wasn't drunk, there was something else SERIOUSLY wrong. He was all over the place and almost took out two different cars while I was following him


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> What they said!!!
> 
> 
> Who else's ME documents arrived???



 Mine are here!


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> I was busted for dising while on my watch.
> John's like you were dising while you are hunting.
> I told him I can do both.
> He just shook his head!



 OMG, I love it! You are quite the multi-tasker!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> It's the correct time for me.



The time on this post says it was made at 7:02pm.
The time on my phone says 5:14pm.
Weird!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> The time on this post says it was made at 7:02pm.
> The time on my phone says 5:14pm.
> Weird!



Is that Nova Scotia time?


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> Yay for ME docs!!!
> 
> Yay that Todd is okay...dude that's some scary stuff...
> 
> And yay that I may have found a job! We'll see...she's supposed to call me tomorrow with what she can offer. She runs a very small business and when I initially asked her about a job, she swore she could only offer 15-20 hours a week right now but the more we talked, the more she realized that she could probably do 35-40 hours! It's just her and her daughter, but she's got 3 other kids and lots of commitments and her DH has been ill so he can't help her and he needs her more than he did before. So she's struggling trying to figure out how to run the business and tend to family. I told her that I was having one of those pity me days today but my friends kicked in the butt and made me get out to apply for more jobs. Had she not done that, I wouldn't have even seen this new store...and wouldn't have gone in...and wouldn't have talked myself into a potential job...The lady who owns the place seemed really excited by the time I left. She told me to thank my friend for kicking me in the right direction...
> 
> And Jen...here you go...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for kicking me right in the derriere when I needed it...especially if I get this job! You really are my BFF and I love you dearly for it...
> 
> 
> I did tell her about DAP and she said that would be no problem...she's supposed to call me tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps! How was everyones day? 

Brandie, good luck with the job! 

Dodie, Good job calling 911. People are dangerous behind the wheel!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Is that Nova Scotia time?




I have no idea, it's weird!

Brandie congrats on the progress you made today.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Keep us posted!


----------



## exwdwcm

Holy cow Todd- hope you are okay!!!!  so scary!  

Brandie- good luck- hope it works out for you, it sounds like a really great opportunity!

so my laptop died- have to send to HP for repair, so 2 weeks with no laptop at home, which means I have to fight DH for time on the desktop upstairs at night or on weekends (and yes, he is a WOW freak).    

only 38 days til DAP!!!  I finished my homemade autograph book.   I'll have to call mom and see if she got any travel documents- my cousin will be using ME on the way home.


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> Holy cow Todd- hope you are okay!!!!  so scary!
> 
> Brandie- good luck- hope it works out for you, it sounds like a really great opportunity!
> 
> so my laptop died- have to send to HP for repair, so 2 weeks with no laptop at home, which means I have to fight DH for time on the desktop upstairs at night or on weekends (and yes, he is a WOW freak).
> 
> only 38 days til DAP!!!  I finished my homemade autograph book.   I'll have to call mom and see if she got any travel documents- my cousin will be using ME on the way home.



I love the pic on the other thread....gives me an idea...DISer and Todd pics....


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> Yay for ME docs!!!
> 
> Yay that Todd is okay...dude that's some scary stuff...
> 
> And yay that I may have found a job! We'll see...she's supposed to call me tomorrow with what she can offer. She runs a very small business and when I initially asked her about a job, she swore she could only offer 15-20 hours a week right now but the more we talked, the more she realized that she could probably do 35-40 hours! It's just her and her daughter, but she's got 3 other kids and lots of commitments and her DH has been ill so he can't help her and he needs her more than he did before. So she's struggling trying to figure out how to run the business and tend to family. I told her that I was having one of those pity me days today but my friends kicked in the butt and made me get out to apply for more jobs. Had she not done that, I wouldn't have even seen this new store...and wouldn't have gone in...and wouldn't have talked myself into a potential job...The lady who owns the place seemed really excited by the time I left. She told me to thank my friend for kicking me in the right direction...
> 
> And Jen...here you go...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU for kicking me right in the derriere when I needed it...especially if I get this job! You really are my BFF and I love you dearly for it...
> 
> 
> I did tell her about DAP and she said that would be no problem...she's supposed to call me tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted!!



Good luck, Brandie.  Good job, Jen.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

*Good luck with the job Brandie! *


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good luck with the job Brandie and WTG Jen for getting her out there again.


We got a date for our final walk through and it is this Thursday!!!!  whoo hooo it is actually happening.   I dont know how they are going to get everything done though.   They have alot to fix up.

Now the bad news I need 6 ceiling fans, 1 mower and 1 grill for a grand total of $2K not so nice a month before DAP.   Plus a screen and gutters.   So I am really glad I didnt upgrade that room ressie.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> You Casanova......looking to bring home a 'special' souvenir?



I can barely keep up with the one I have. How people handle multiple kids is beyond me. Right now our living room look like Toys R Us exploded thanks to the B-day party yesterday.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I can barely keep up with the one I have. How people handle multiple kids is beyond me. Right now our living room look like Toys R Us exploded thanks to the B-day party yesterday.



Ahhhh.....the joys of parenting....glad this uncle can ship them home after a few hours....


----------



## jeanigor

*There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
7th Annual Jellyroll Meet at Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk on Thursday 12/10 @ 8pm. Cost: $10 cover, plus your food and drink.
Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Lunch @ Fulton's at Downtown Disney, Friday, 12/11 @ 2pm. Cost: Your food, drink and tip.
Pre-DATW "Make sure they don't run out of Slushies!!!" Meet in France, Friday, 12/11 @ 4:45ish. Cost: Park Admission and slushie, if you choose.
Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
Tonga Toast Breakfast at Kona Café/Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 9am. Cost: Price of food and drink.
Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
*Dole Whip for Bawb at Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 4pm (following the podcast taping). Cost: Price of Dole Whip.*
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.

These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.

If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
*
Hope that helps!!*


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> I'm at the tire shop. I just had to call 911 about the van I was following on the way here. If he wasn't drunk, there was something else SERIOUSLY wrong. He was all over the place and almost took out two different cars while I was following him



Yikes!!!  Glad you're ok.


----------



## kab407

Congrats Brandie!!!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi all, 

I just posted a mini-trip report thread, but wanted to say farewell! I'm off to the World at 5 a.m. tomorrow! Be good while I'm gone!  

Nikki


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> *There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
> 
> Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
> 7th Annual Jellyroll Meet at Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk on Thursday 12/10 @ 8pm. Cost: $10 cover, plus your food and drink.
> Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Lunch @ Fulton's at Downtown Disney, Friday, 12/11 @ 2pm. Cost: Your food, drink and tip.
> Pre-DATW "Make sure they don't run out of Slushies!!!" Meet in France, Friday, 12/11 @ 4:45ish. Cost: Park Admission and slushie, if you choose.
> Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
> Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
> Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
> Tonga Toast Breakfast at Kona Café/Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 9am. Cost: Price of food and drink.
> Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
> Dole Whip for Bawb at Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 4pm (following the podcast taping). Cost: Price of Dole Whip.
> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.​
> These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.




I am so excited to be able to attend most of these events!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> And yay that I may have found a job! We'll see...she's supposed to call me tomorrow with what she can offer. She runs a very small business and when I initially asked her about a job, she swore she could only offer 15-20 hours a week right now but the more we talked, the more she realized that she could probably do 35-40 hours! It's just her and her daughter, but she's got 3 other kids and lots of commitments and her DH has been ill so he can't help her and he needs her more than he did before. So she's struggling trying to figure out how to run the business and tend to family. I told her that I was having one of those pity me days today but my friends kicked in the butt and made me get out to apply for more jobs. Had she not done that, I wouldn't have even seen this new store...and wouldn't have gone in...and wouldn't have talked myself into a potential job...The lady who owns the place seemed really excited by the time I left. She told me to thank my friend for kicking me in the right direction...
> 
> And Jen...here you go...
> 
> THANK YOU for kicking me right in the derriere when I needed it...especially if I get this job! You really are my BFF and I love you dearly for it...
> 
> I did tell her about DAP and she said that would be no problem...she's supposed to call me tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted!!





  You didn't need to do that.  I'm just glad I could help.  Can I really kick you in the pants at DAP?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> You didn't need to do that.  I'm just glad I could help.  Can I really kick you in the pants at DAP?



How come you toned down the thank you????


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> How come you toned down the thank you????



Because it's really no big deal.  That's what friends do.  They pump you up when you are low.


----------



## sshaw10060

I get home and ask Pam if anything worthwhile came in the mail. She responds no, just  a bunch of bills. Later when I look through the pile what do I find. The ME documents of course, and she accuses me of man looking.


----------



## tlcoke

Thanks for the update Todd.

Great news Brandie.  Hopefully she will call you back first thing in the morning.

I got my ME envelope today too -- WooHoo!!!


----------



## LMO429

Hey DAPers!

Just checking in..I have alot to catch up on here I am falling behind.

we leave in 5 weeks time is just flying by!

Im sleeping at my moms tonight so I will have to wait until tomorrow to see if my ME documents came!


----------



## shellyminnie

So, I finally met my boss today. He kinda reminds me of a munchkin. Should be interesting!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

shellyminnie said:


> So, I finally met my boss today. He kinda reminds me of a munchkin. Should be interesting!



I wouldn't suggest a rousing rendition of "The Lollipop Guild", might get things off on the wrong foot...


----------



## LMO429

shellyminnie said:


> So, I finally met my boss today. He kinda reminds me of a munchkin. Should be interesting!



the dunkin donuts kind of munchkin or the wizard of oz ?!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> So, I finally met my boss today. He kinda reminds me of a munchkin. Should be interesting!




Your boss looks like this:






How ever do you get work done???


----------



## WDWtraveler27




----------



## wildfan1473

sshaw10060 said:


> I can barely keep up with the one I have. How people handle multiple kids is beyond me. Right now our living room look like Toys R Us exploded thanks to the B-day party yesterday.



After our first "friend" party for DS7 last year, I decided Chuck-E-Cheese was well worth the money, despite how much I hate the place


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Your boss looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How ever do you get work done???



She's not going to get any work done now that she has this visual!


----------



## spaddy

Good evening everyone. 

Well, after two weeks of not being able breathe I have decided to go to the doctor tomorrow. Wish me luck. I do not like the doctor.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

spaddy said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Well, after two weeks of not being able breathe I have decided to go to the doctor tomorrow. Wish me luck. I do not like the doctor.



Good Luck!  Hope you get what you need......and it's not too traumatic for you.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Well, after two weeks of not being able breathe I have decided to go to the doctor tomorrow. Wish me luck. I do not like the doctor.



Imagine him in a tiara. (I don't do the imagine them without clothes thing...too many wrinkles...)


----------



## WDWtraveler27

guess what everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> guess what everyone!



You're coming to DAP?


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Well, after two weeks of not being able breathe I have decided to go to the doctor tomorrow. Wish me luck. I do not like the doctor.




Good Luck Anne! I hope they figure out what is wrong. Get better soon!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

jeanigor said:


> You're coming to DAP?


no! something better!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

a cool person just accepted my friend request on facebook xD


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> a cool person just accepted my friend request on facebook xD



I didn't know Kevin had a Facebook!!! DISCLAIMER: Kevin does *NOT* have  a Facebook.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

lol


----------



## spaddy

disneydreamgirl said:


> Good Luck!  Hope you get what you need......and it's not too traumatic for you.





jeanigor said:


> Imagine him in a tiara. (I don't do the imagine them without clothes thing...too many wrinkles...)





aspen37 said:


> Good Luck Anne! I hope they figure out what is wrong. Get better soon!



Thanks. I hope to have answers tomorrow and not more questions. 

Todd, I am actually seeing the PA that is a women, but I am pretty sure your suggestion will distract me.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> You didn't need to do that.  I'm just glad I could help.  Can I really kick you in the pants at DAP?


No.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I am going to have a 15 minute talk with my father about why it is important for me to go to DAP  I need ammo


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

Up early because we have someone coming to install DISH network and I need to make things presentable in some of the rooms that have kind of become storage areas... I'm sure that I will be napping later...


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Up early because we have someone coming to install DISH network and I need to make things presentable in some of the rooms that have kind of become storage areas... I'm sure that I will be napping later...



Good Morning Brandie!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!! Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Well, after two weeks of not being able breathe I have decided to go to the doctor tomorrow. Wish me luck. I do not like the doctor.



Good Luck at the Doctor today Ann, I hope she can figure out what the problem is and get you some relief.


----------



## sshaw10060

Good morning all. Otto actually slept through the night last night . Busy day at work today, but I don't think there will be any crying.

Have a great day.


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> I am going to have a 15 minute talk with my father about why it is important for me to go to DAP  I need ammo



I'm not sure the answer of, because Todd is going to be there would suffice. Perhaps a listing of the events and how it will correlate to your educational, social, and emotional development.



scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Up early because we have someone coming to install DISH network and I need to make things presentable in some of the rooms that have kind of become storage areas... I'm sure that I will be napping later...



No nap for you! You have to start training for DAP! 



sshaw10060 said:


> Good morning all. Otto actually slept through the night last night . Busy day at work today, but I don't think there will be any crying.
> 
> Have a great day.



Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit in the hospital.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.



 I'm so glad you're OK!


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> I can barely keep up with the one I have. How people handle multiple kids is beyond me. Right now our living room look like Toys R Us exploded thanks to the B-day party yesterday.



We used to joke that our house was decorated in late century Fisher Price.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning


----------



## wildfan1473

spaddy said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Well, after two weeks of not being able breathe I have decided to go to the doctor tomorrow. Wish me luck. I do not like the doctor.



Good Luck!


----------



## wildfan1473

firsttimemom said:


> We used to joke that our house was decorated in late century Fisher Price.



  I'll have to remember that one!


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> Thanks. I hope to have answers tomorrow and not more questions.



Good luck today Anne.


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> Good morning all. Otto actually slept through the night last night . Busy day at work today, but I don't think there will be any crying.
> 
> Have a great day.





tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning





wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning everyone!



Hi Scott, Kim, Jennifer, Todd, and Brandie. 

Hope everyone has a great day.  *38 days left!*


----------



## chirurgeon

Morning everyone.  I see I'm not the only one headed to the doctor today.  My ankle has been acting up and today, I could barely walk from the bus to the office.  I guess I have time to add an ECV to the plans. I hope I don't need it. I see xrays in my future. if not a CT of the ankle. At least for that, I wouldn't have to drink that yucky stuff I do for my cancer screenings.  Wish me luck.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

I hope it is just aggravated, Kim. And he orders you to stay off your tootsies for a while.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone! 

Woke up to near freezing temps here in Indy this morning. I'm not ready for that. By the weekend it's supposed to be Indian Summer though.

I have a business trip tomorrow and Thursday, so I'll miss chat tomorrow night and may not be on the boards beyond an infrequent check-in via iPhone.  I'm going somewhere even colder than here - Minneapolis.  

Can't wait for DAP! My countdown says 37 days, since I'm arriving on Thursday! Woo hoo!


----------



## aspen37

Good morning! 




chirurgeon said:


> Morning everyone.  I see I'm not the only one headed to the doctor today.  My ankle has been acting up and today, I could barely walk from the bus to the office.  I guess I have time to add an ECV to the plans. I hope I don't need it. I see xrays in my future. if not a CT of the ankle. At least for that, I wouldn't have to drink that yucky stuff I do for my cancer screenings.  Wish me luck.
> 
> Kim




Good luck Kim! I am crossing my fingers that you don't need an ECV in December.


----------



## ADP

Good morning friends!   

A beautiful November day here in Central Indiana.  Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.  

*Things to look forward to this week and beyond: *
Wednesday's podcast
Thursday's email show
Voting (get out and vote...It's your right) 
Veteran's Day - Make sure to thank our Vets for our freedom
DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP!!!  
Marty "Freakin" Sklar!!!  
Riding TSM until we get sick of it, or just get sick!  
Watching a podcast taping....Let's make some noise!!! 
DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW
Seeing friends!   

DAP = Awesome Fun...It's going to be a memorable trip!


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure the answer of, because Todd is going to be there would suffice.




Yeah, Lord knows that is the excuse I used with my wife


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Morning everyone.  I see I'm not the only one headed to the doctor today.  My ankle has been acting up and today, I could barely walk from the bus to the office.  I guess I have time to add an ECV to the plans. I hope I don't need it. I see xrays in my future. if not a CT of the ankle. At least for that, I wouldn't have to drink that yucky stuff I do for my cancer screenings.  Wish me luck.
> 
> Kim



Good luck today Kim. I hope you have better luck waiting than me. I am already 15 minutes past my appointment time with no end in sight.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> I can barely keep up with the one I have. How people handle multiple kids is beyond me. Right now our living room look like Toys R Us exploded thanks to the B-day party yesterday.



That is quite normal though.
With multiple kids the mess is just bigger.


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> So, I finally met my boss today. He kinda reminds me of a munchkin. Should be interesting!



Did you tell him that?


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Morning everyone.  I see I'm not the only one headed to the doctor today.  My ankle has been acting up and today, I could barely walk from the bus to the office.  I guess I have time to add an ECV to the plans. I hope I don't need it. I see xrays in my future. if not a CT of the ankle. At least for that, I wouldn't have to drink that yucky stuff I do for my cancer screenings.  Wish me luck.
> 
> Kim



Geez I hope it doesn't turn out to be anything serious.
I will be hoping it returns to normal for you before DAP.


----------



## hideeh

ADP said:


> Good morning friends!
> 
> A beautiful November day here in Central Indiana.  Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.
> 
> *Things to look forward to this week and beyond: *
> Wednesday's podcast
> Thursday's email show
> Voting (get out and vote...It's your right)
> Veteran's Day - Make sure to thank our Vets for our freedom
> DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP!!!
> Marty "Freakin" Sklar!!!
> Riding TSM until we get sick of it, or just get sick!
> Watching a podcast taping....Let's make some noise!!!
> DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW
> Seeing friends!
> 
> DAP = Awesome Fun...It's going to be a memorable trip!



EXACTLY!!!

Good  morning everyone! 

Get well/stay well wishes to everyone who needs them! 

WTG Otto for sleeping through the night! Don't get used to it Scott, it may have been a fluke! 

Brandie, I hope you hear some good job news today.

Shelley take it easy on the munchkin...he has the power! Glad the job is going ok.

Take care everyone else and don't forget to vote!


----------



## MenashaCorp

jeanigor said:


> We went out Friday night. I was dressed as a pirate.
> 
> I woke up Saturday morning. I was dressed in my birthday suit in the hospital.
> 
> I had two drinks, and don't remember anything after the first restroom stop. DP was off being his typical pouty self, so he has no clue what happened.
> 
> I'm feeling right as rain, but am missing my driver's license, credit card and about $75.
> 
> Could be worse.


 
 Glad you're OK, Todd.  Boy, I go out of town for a couple of days...



scarlett873 said:


> And yay that I may have found a job!


Great news, Brandie!!



shellyminnie said:


> So, I finally met my boss today. He kinda reminds me of a munchkin. Should be interesting!


 


disneydreamgirl said:


> I wouldn't suggest a rousing rendition of "The Lollipop Guild", might get things off on the wrong foot...


 
My first thought was "Don't laugh; you wouldn't want to get in trouble with The Lollipop Guild..."  GMTA...


----------



## spaddy

All done at the doctors. Breathing treatment and steroids. I hope it works because I hate predisone.


----------



## TXYankee

It is a beautiful fall day in Texas.

Good thing since the starter went out on my car.  I managed to get it started, took it to the shop and they have to order a new starter.  Lucky for me it was only a couple mile walk to work!


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> All done at the doctors. Breathing treatment and steroids. I hope it works because *I hate predisone*.



Great Anne.  Hope it helps. Prednisone did wonders for my poison ivy this past summer.


----------



## sshaw10060

spaddy said:


> All done at the doctors. Breathing treatment and steroids. I hope it works because I hate predisone.



Have you tried inhaled steroids? Same benefit w/o the side effects.


----------



## kathrna

Good afternoon all!  I got called  back to school this morning (no emergency, just fund raiser stuff), so I thought, "the sun is shining, the wind is not blowing, it's a bit chilly but I'll bundle up.  It's a good day for a motorcycle ride!!"   It was fantastic out!  
Now I'm hungry.  What's everyone having for lunch?


----------



## exwdwcm

so i finished DS's autograph book, it was so much fun to make:






and got him a cute shirt on etsy for our DAP trip too!


----------



## kathrna

exwdwcm said:


> so i finished DS's autograph book, it was so much fun to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got him a cute shirt on etsy for our DAP trip too!



I LOVE both.  How did you bind the book?  That would be where I messed up.

The shirt is adorable.  My friend keeps telling me to check esty out.  I will have to!


----------



## exwdwcm

spaddy said:


> All done at the doctors. Breathing treatment and steroids. I hope it works because I hate predisone.


hope you are feeling better quickly!



TXYankee said:


> It is a beautiful fall day in Texas.
> 
> Good thing since the starter went out on my car. I managed to get it started, took it to the shop and they have to order a new starter. Lucky for me it was only a couple mile walk to work!


yes, gorgeous weather this week! loving it.  sorry to hear about the car, as long as you don't have to dip into DAP savings to fix it, you are good right? 



chirurgeon said:


> Morning everyone. I see I'm not the only one headed to the doctor today. My ankle has been acting up and today, I could barely walk from the bus to the office. I guess I have time to add an ECV to the plans. I hope I don't need it. I see xrays in my future. if not a CT of the ankle. At least for that, I wouldn't have to drink that yucky stuff I do for my cancer screenings. Wish me luck.
> 
> Kim


 hope your ankle is better soon Kim and that you at least get some answers on why it is hurting.   


Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Woke up to near freezing temps here in Indy this morning. I'm not ready for that. By the weekend it's supposed to be Indian Summer though.
> 
> I have a business trip tomorrow and Thursday, so I'll miss chat tomorrow night and may not be on the boards beyond an infrequent check-in via iPhone. I'm going somewhere even colder than here - Minneapolis.
> 
> Can't wait for DAP! My countdown says 37 days, since I'm arriving on Thursday! Woo hoo!


safe travels Dodie!



shellyminnie said:


> So, I finally met my boss today. He kinda reminds me of a munchkin. Should be interesting!


glad to hear the new job is going well, aside from being in munchkinland.  at least you don't have to deal with the wicked witch!



sshaw10060 said:


> I can barely keep up with the one I have. How people handle multiple kids is beyond me. Right now our living room look like Toys R Us exploded thanks to the B-day party yesterday.


same here- my 2yo keeps me on my toes.   While we do want a second (hoping to convince DH to start trying in Jan and consider another IVF round maybe next year)......i know it is a lot of work!


----------



## exwdwcm

kathrna said:


> I LOVE both. How did you bind the book? That would be where I messed up.
> 
> The shirt is adorable. My friend keeps telling me to check esty out. I will have to!


my cousin does all the cricut stuff and has a small binder machine we used.  it was fairly easy and cut the holes for us, even in the cover and back.   we just used stickers and scrapbook supplies to make the pages.  

etsy is great, so many cute things on there.  We even bought some iron on mickey head patches to make shirts for the adults too.


----------



## corky441

kathrna said:


> Good afternoon all!  I got called  back to school this morning (no emergency, just fund raiser stuff), so I thought, "the sun is shining, the wind is not blowing, it's a bit chilly but I'll bundle up.  It's a good day for a motorcycle ride!!"   It was fantastic out!
> Now I'm hungry.  What's everyone having for lunch?



Grey Gloomy Drizzle.... therefore

Adult PB&J = weight watcher bread - low fat low sugar peanut butter - sugar free blackberry jam  and Weight Watcher "0" point soup
needless to say - Food & Wine festival did me in (again) and DAP in only 38 days


----------



## kathrna

corky441 said:


> Grey Gloomy Drizzle.... therefore
> 
> Adult PB&J = weight watcher bread - low fat low sugar peanut butter - sugar free blackberry jam  and Weight Watcher "0" point soup
> needless to say - Food & Wine festival did me in (again) and DAP in only 38 days



Have you tried the thin bread rounds?  I know Arnold makes them and another company.  I love them!  They are just enough bread.  I yum yum yum love any flavored berry jam.  Smuckers makes a mean sugar free jam/jelly!

All that being said, I'm out of yummy flat round bread and I don't want to have a tortilla sandwich (though DS7 swears by them)-- I'm having fish sticks.


----------



## Tonya2426

kathrna said:


> Have you tried the thin bread rounds? I know Arnold makes them and another company. I love them! They are just enough bread. I yum yum yum love any flavored berry jam. Smuckers makes a mean sugar free jam/jelly!
> 
> All that being said, I'm out of yummy flat round bread and I don't want to have a tortilla sandwich (though DS7 swears by them)-- I'm having fish sticks.


 
I love the bread rounds!!!  You don't really miss the regular bread.  But I have a hard time finding them - they are always sold out.


----------



## jeanigor

In honor of Tonya...


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> In honor of Tonya...


 




Just wish I had something to vote on today.  (It is an off election for my area.)


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Just wish I had something to vote on today.  (It is an off election for my area.)



I have city officials, school board members and library counsel members. Nothing exciting. But that doesn't mean I am not going to vote.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> I have city officials, school board members and library counsel members. Nothing exciting. But that doesn't mean I am not going to vote.


 
Hmmmm, I've never voted on library council members.  They must be appointed in my county.


----------



## chirurgeon

Thanks or all the good wishes.  The appt is in a couple of hours.  I had to take the other half of my unpaid day to make it.  Couldn't take less time since we are in OT mode for some strange reason known only to the HR weinies. Hopefully  I will be able to make it for the OT on Saturday. Make up the money from today. I just want to stop limping.  Favoring my right ankle is making other parts hurt.  I may have to break out the crutches just so I don't hurt anything else.

Kim


----------



## krissy2803

DVCsince02 said:


> Magical Express documents have arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
When I left for work the mailman was down the street, but I could not wait for him. 
I had to wait until my DH got home from work a few hours later. I called and asked him if any mail from Disney arrived for me today. He said no, paused a few seconds and then said..But I got some!  I had forgotten that the ressie was in his name because we got the free dining pin in his name. men..geez.  

Sooooo, YAY for ME docs!


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> so i finished DS's autograph book, it was so much fun to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got him a cute shirt on etsy for our DAP trip too!



Looks great Michelle!!!  I am in the process of making  autograph books as well.  I have made all the pages and now I just have to print them all out and go to Staples to have it bound.  

I don't know what it is about this trip, I am totally unprepared - I usually make the girls cute outfits, t-shirts, hair clips, ect.. This time - nothing.


----------



## corky441

Tonya2426 said:


> I love the bread rounds!!!  You don't really miss the regular bread.  But I have a hard time finding them - they are always sold out.



I've seen those in the store and just passed them up - I thought they were like an english muffin - how was I to know 

Shopping after work today - now I have a mission: "find the bread rounds"


----------



## spaddy

sshaw10060 said:


> Have you tried inhaled steroids? Same benefit w/o the side effects.



Those make me just as grumpy.  It is a very low dose so hopefully it will be ok. 

I made it home and it is one of those days I wish my son was older, like in first grade, or younger and still took a nap.


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Woke up to near freezing temps here in Indy this morning. I'm not ready for that. By the weekend it's supposed to be Indian Summer though.
> 
> I have a business trip tomorrow and Thursday, so I'll miss chat tomorrow night and may not be on the boards beyond an infrequent check-in via iPhone.  *I'm going somewhere even colder than here - Minneapolis*.
> 
> Can't wait for DAP! My countdown says 37 days, since I'm arriving on Thursday! Woo hoo!



You're coming to my neck of the woods!  

It won't be too bad, it'll actually be quite pleasant.  51 and sunny on Thursday, I'll open up the doors and hang laundry out


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> I LOVE both.  How did you bind the book?  That would be where I messed up.
> 
> The shirt is adorable.  My friend keeps telling me to check esty out.  I will have to!





exwdwcm said:


> my cousin does all the cricut stuff and has a small binder machine we used.  it was fairly easy and cut the holes for us, even in the cover and back.   we just used stickers and scrapbook supplies to make the pages.
> 
> etsy is great, so many cute things on there.  We even bought some iron on mickey head patches to make shirts for the adults too.



The binding is called Wire-O binding.  Most copy shops like Kinkos, Staples, etc... will have it or something similar.




Tonya2426 said:


> Just wish I had something to vote on today.  (It is an off election for my area.)



It's an off election here too.  Nothing to vote on.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Good afternoon all!  I got called  back to school this morning (no emergency, just fund raiser stuff), so I thought, "the sun is shining, the wind is not blowing, it's a bit chilly but I'll bundle up.  It's a good day for a motorcycle ride!!"   It was fantastic out!
> Now I'm hungry.  What's everyone having for lunch?



I'm starting with a can of Coke...haven't gotten much further than that yet 



exwdwcm said:


> so i finished DS's autograph book, it was so much fun to make:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got him a cute shirt on etsy for our DAP trip too!



Those are great!  I am _sooo _not crafty...



kathrna said:


> Have you tried the thin bread rounds?  I know Arnold makes them and another company.  I love them!  They are just enough bread.  I yum yum yum love any flavored berry jam.  Smuckers makes a mean sugar free jam/jelly!
> 
> All that being said, I'm out of yummy flat round bread and I don't want to have a tortilla sandwich (though DS7 swears by them)-- I'm having fish sticks.



Hmm, I've never heard of them.  I'll have to remember that the next time I go grocery shopping.



chirurgeon said:


> Thanks or all the good wishes.  The appt is in a couple of hours.  I had to take the other half of my unpaid day to make it.  Couldn't take less time since we are in OT mode for some strange reason known only to the HR weinies. Hopefully  I will be able to make it for the OT on Saturday. Make up the money from today. I just want to stop limping.  Favoring my right ankle is making other parts hurt.  I may have to break out the crutches just so I don't hurt anything else.
> 
> Kim



 



spaddy said:


> Those make me just as grumpy.  It is a very low dose so hopefully it will be ok.
> 
> I made it home and it is one of those days I wish my son was older, like in first grade, or younger and still took a nap.



 

I hope both of you feel better soon!


----------



## Tonya2426

corky441 said:


> I've seen those in the store and just passed them up - I thought they were like an english muffin - how was I to know
> 
> Shopping after work today - now I have a mission: "find the bread rounds"


 
I looked at the package - they are actually called _Arnold Sandwich Thins.  _


----------



## hideeh

Tonya2426 said:


> I looked at the package - they are actually called _Arnold Sandwich Thins.  _



Arnold Thins are awesome! They come in white, whole wheat, rye and multi grain. My personal favorite is whole wheat. They are only 1 WW point.


----------



## jeanigor

According to Kathy, there is no taping of the Podcast today. Wonder if everyone is still on a sugar high from Halloween?


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> According to Kathy, *there is no taping of the Podcast today. *Wonder if everyone is still on a sugar high from Halloween?


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


>



I'm hoping it is just a busy day for everyone.


----------



## Annette_VA

exwdwcm said:


> and got him a cute shirt on etsy for our DAP trip too!



I've seen similar shirts over on the Family Board - the DIS Boutiquers thread, I think.  I love that design!!



jeanigor said:


> According to Kathy, there is no taping of the Podcast today. Wonder if everyone is still on a sugar high from Halloween?


Bummer!  Wonder why?  Hope everyone's OK.


----------



## Annette_VA

Pete's got the flu 

His FB update:
_Sorry folks - show will be delayed (if we do it at all) this week due to flu. I've been sick since Friday and don't want to get the rest of the team sick. Thanks for understanding.
_
Get well soon, Pete!


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Pete's got the flu
> 
> His FB update:
> _Sorry folks - show will be delayed (if we do it at all) this week due to flu. I've been sick since Friday and don't want to get the rest of the team sick. Thanks for understanding.
> _
> Get well soon, Pete!



You beat me to it.....durned work


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> You beat me to it.....durned work



  Neener Neener


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Neener Neener


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


>



Aw, he looks so pitiful!    Now I feel guilty


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Aw, he looks so pitiful!    Now I feel guilty



Nah. Just a poo-poo day at work. Glad its over in 30 minutes!!!


----------



## kimisabella

hideeh said:


> Arnold Thins are awesome! They come in white, whole wheat, rye and multi grain. My personal favorite is whole wheat. They are only 1 WW point.



I was just in Waldbaums and saw these 2/$5... Thing is I would probably be the only one that would eat them, I guess I could freeze them and take out one at a time??


----------



## TXYankee

The auto shop called.  $340 to get Old Bessie a new starter.  Ouch.


----------



## corky441

kimisabella said:


> I was just in Waldbaums and saw these 2/$5... Thing is I would probably be the only one that would eat them, I guess I could freeze them and take out one at a time??



I do this with my weight watcher bread and it works just fine. I take out 2 slices at a time, wrap it in a paper towel for a little bit and  voila - fresh as can be.

I do hope it works just as well for these Arnold rounds


----------



## corky441

TXYankee said:


> The auto shop called.  $340 to get Old Bessie a new starter.  Ouch.



 I feel your pain - DH just had to get tires for his truck. . . can you say 2nd mortgage


----------



## hideeh

kimisabella said:


> I was just in Waldbaums and saw these 2/$5... Thing is I would probably be the only one that would eat them, I guess I could freeze them and take out one at a time??



That is a good price Andrea. Here they are about $2.69 - $2.89. I keep mine in the refridgerator as I am the only one at my house that will eat them. I have had them last much longer than a loaf of bread would. Even if they get a little past their "prime" I typically toast them so I don't notice. I found the multi grain ones to be too much like chewing on straw/hay/wheat tasting.


----------



## tiggerbell

The multgrain are my favorite.  I've toasted them and put on butter and jelly.  I've made tuna sandwiches.  I've put Boca chicken patties on them.  I love them! 

And mini pizzas ae good with these too!


----------



## hideeh

tiggerbell said:


> The multgrain are my favorite.  I've toasted them and put on butter and jelly.  I've made tuna sandwiches.  I've put Boca chicken patties on them.  I love them!
> 
> And mini pizzas ae good with these too!



I had not thought of the mini pizza idea. I will be trying that one! Boca chicken patties? Haven't tried these either.  When will be posting your cookbook?


----------



## chirurgeon

Back from the dr and the INTERMINABLE wait at the Giant Eagle pharmacy. Dr. says its a sprain.  Rest the leg, heat and I got a pain prescription(the reason for the VERY LONG wait at the pharmacy.) He said I could stay home from work for a couple days, but we have OT available Saturday and I would lose that if I take off. I sit all day so it shouldn't be a big problem.  So no treadmill for a couple of weeks. 

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

chirurgeon said:


> Back from the dr and the INTERMINABLE wait at the Giant Eagle pharmacy. Dr. says its a sprain.  Rest the leg, heat and I got a pain prescription(the reason for the VERY LONG wait at the pharmacy.) He said I could stay home from work for a couple days, but we have OT available Saturday and I would lose that if I take off. I sit all day so it shouldn't be a big problem.  So no treadmill for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Kim



Glad to hear it's just a sprain Kim. Be sure and and take care of it.


----------



## kimisabella

corky441 said:


> I do this with my weight watcher bread and it works just fine. I take out 2 slices at a time, wrap it in a paper towel for a little bit and  voila - fresh as can be.
> 
> I do hope it works just as well for these Arnold rounds



I'm sure it couldn't turn out bad, that is unless you were to put it in the microwave.



hideeh said:


> That is a good price Andrea. Here they are about $2.69 - $2.89. I keep mine in the refridgerator as I am the only one at my house that will eat them. I have had them last much longer than a loaf of bread would. Even if they get a little past their "prime" I typically toast them so I don't notice. I found the multi grain ones to be too much like chewing on straw/hay/wheat tasting.



Heidi - I noticed them because they had those round orange sale stickers on them, otherwise I don't know if I would have even noticed them.  I guess keeping them in the fridge would be a good idea too.



tiggerbell said:


> The multgrain are my favorite.  I've toasted them and put on butter and jelly.  I've made tuna sandwiches.  I've put Boca chicken patties on them.  I love them!
> 
> And mini pizzas ae good with these too!



What great ideas Jaime!!


----------



## tlcoke

I stopped at Walmart on the way home and the have Halloween at 75% off and this includes glow sticks.


----------



## kimisabella

TXYankee said:


> The auto shop called.  $340 to get Old Bessie a new starter.  Ouch.



Friday we had to pay $650 to fix the abs sensor and bearings?? (sp?) for dh's car.  That hurt with the trip coming up and the holidays right around the corner..


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> Glad to hear it's just a sprain Kim. Be sure and and take care of it.



Thanks, Paul.  I guess we are both on the injured reserve list right now. And no matter what shape your finger is in, you will ALWAYS beat me on TSM.

Kim


----------



## TXYankee

corky441 said:


> I feel your pain - DH just had to get tires for his truck. . . can you say 2nd mortgage





kimisabella said:


> Friday we had to pay $650 to fix the abs sensor and bearings?? (sp?) for dh's car.  That hurt with the trip coming up and the holidays right around the corner..



So sorry!  Looks like starters, tires and sensors and bearings are the hot Christmas gifts this year!


----------



## TXYankee

tlcoke said:


> I stopped at Walmart on the way home and the have Halloween at 75% off and this includes glow sticks.



Thanks Tracey,
Now thar Old Bessie starts...looks like a trip to Walmart!


----------



## shellyminnie

LMO429 said:


> the dunkin donuts kind of munchkin or the wizard of oz ?!



Wizard of Oz



jeanigor said:


> Your boss looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How ever do you get work done???





jeanigor said:


> Imagine him in a tiara. (I don't do the imagine them without clothes thing...too many wrinkles...)



Now that's funny!! Had to listen to him read from a manual all day - He's BORING!!!



ADP said:


> Good morning friends!
> 
> A beautiful November day here in Central Indiana.  Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.
> 
> *Things to look forward to this week and beyond: *
> Wednesday's podcast
> Thursday's email show
> Voting (get out and vote...It's your right)
> Veteran's Day - Make sure to thank our Vets for our freedom
> DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP...DAP!!!
> Marty "Freakin" Sklar!!!
> Riding TSM until we get sick of it, or just get sick!
> Watching a podcast taping....Let's make some noise!!!
> DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW...DATW
> Seeing friends!
> 
> DAP = Awesome Fun...It's going to be a memorable trip!





So, any chance of a repeat performance from last year??  



katscradle said:


> Did you tell him that?



Heck no!! 



exwdwcm said:


> glad to hear the new job is going well, aside from being in munchkinland.  at least you don't have to deal with the wicked witch!
> !



Well, from what I here, the wicked witch quit yesterday!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Hi Shelly. How's the job going?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Just thought I would poke my head in and say hello.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DisneyKevin said:


> Just thought I would poke my head in and say hello.



Howdy partner.


----------



## TXYankee

disneykevin said:


> just thought i would poke my head in and say hello.



hi


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> Just thought I would poke my head in and say hello.



Bon soir.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Things are really shaping up for our party.

The details are coming together.

Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.



It's about time!! Lets move it people!!!


----------



## kimisabella

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.



Very exciting news!  5 weeks until we are in WDW, time has been going crazy fast!  November is going to fly.  We are looking forward to Thanksgiving then  the Sat. after Thanksgiving when we go to NYC for the Princess & The Frog movie/party and meeting up with the Lunny's there!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

DisneyKevin said:


> Just thought I would poke my head in and say hello.



 Kevin


----------



## scarlett873

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.



Rock on! I am sooooooooo excited about this trip!


----------



## cocowum

kimisabella said:


> Very exciting news!  5 weeks until we are in WDW, time has been going crazy fast!  November is going to fly.  We are looking forward to Thanksgiving then  the Sat. after Thanksgiving when we go to NYC for the Princess & The Frog movie/party and meeting up with the Lunny's there!!!!


----------



## cocowum

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.



Hi Kevin!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

DisneyKevin said:


> Just thought I would poke my head in and say hello.



 Hi Kevin!


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.





Launchpad11B said:


> It's about time!! Lets move it people!!!



Like the man said...move it! move it! move it!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Shelly. How's the job going?



Hey Paul!! Job is going really well, thanks for asking I like most of the people I'm working with. Our receptionist and one of the recruiting clerks is a PITA!! And I found out, that if I stay in my position, I'm pretty much guaranteed a job until the office closes next September!!



DisneyKevin said:


> Just thought I would poke my head in and say hello.



 Kevin!!


----------



## mikelan6

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.



Thanks!  I can't wait to get the envelope in the mail.


----------



## Annette_VA

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.


Hi, Kevin!
 
Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> Back from the dr and the INTERMINABLE wait at the Giant Eagle pharmacy. Dr. says its a sprain.  Rest the leg, heat and I got a pain prescription(the reason for the VERY LONG wait at the pharmacy.) He said I could stay home from work for a couple days, but we have OT available Saturday and I would lose that if I take off. I sit all day so it shouldn't be a big problem.  So no treadmill for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Kim



Glad to hear it's just a sprain. Get some rest!





DisneyKevin said:


> Just thought I would poke my head in and say hello.



In my best Joey from Friends voice..... How you doin'?


----------



## chirurgeon

DisneyKevin said:


> Just thought I would poke my head in and say hello.





DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.




Hi Kevin.  Sounds great about the party. Can't wait until we get our credentials.  Its just one step closer to the fun weekend I am so looking forward to.

Kim


----------



## ADP

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.


Oh Man!!!  This is going to be a blast!  

The DIS Rocks!


----------



## LMO429

Cant wait for DAP only 35 days until we leave!


----------



## sshaw10060

Geez,

This place is falling apart. The flu, starters and other car parts, what is the next to go?  Hopefully I can hold out until I leave for WDW in 48 hours. Have I mentioned I am going on vacation? Just wanted everyone to know.  Of course, tomorrow and Thursday are shaping up to be doozies, so hopefully I will not have to tap into the DATW bail kitty prematurely.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure the answer of, because Todd is going to be there would suffice. Perhaps a listing of the events and how it will correlate to your educational, social, and emotional development.



Im making a slide show and im working on a presentation for him...if a little ammateur presentation convinced him into sending my mom and I to WDW for 2 weeks at AKL then I think a 20 minute presentation will do the job


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Im making a slide show and im working on a presentation for him...if a little ammateur presentation convinced him into sending my mom and I to WDW for 2 weeks at AKL then I think a 20 minute presentation will do the job



Good ingenuity!! Oh and congrats on 2500!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.



Whoo Hooo that is good news!!


----------



## aspen37

DisneyKevin said:


> Just thought I would poke my head in and say hello.









DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.



  Thank you to you and John for all of your hard work.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Oh friends I have a problem I need help with.  Completely OT from DAP but here goes.    I have a psycho mom at school.    She is in your face crazy and I am at my wits end.   I dont mean ha ha she is crazy.   I mean truely psycho crazy.   Do I tell her she needs help/meds something or do I ignore her and hope she just goes away or gets the message.   I find my self praying every day she is not there when I drop my son off.    I hate confrontation but she is making my life crazy with her constant drama.  Last week she faked a stroke and yelled at me and my husband at soccer for not helping her.   My husband made me go to the principal and make sure she is never allowed to pick up our son up.  I have never delt with a psychotic person that was not hospitalized.  Yikes!!  What would you do??


----------



## tickledtink33

My ME documents came today


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh friends I have a problem I need help with.  Completely OT from DAP but here goes.    I have a psycho mom at school.    She is in your face crazy and I am at my wits end.   I dont mean ha ha she is crazy.   I mean truely psycho crazy.   Do I tell her she needs help/meds something or do I ignore her and hope she just goes away or gets the message.   I find my self praying every day she is not there when I drop my son off.    I hate confrontation but she is making my life crazy with her constant drama.  Last week she faked a stroke and yelled at me and my husband at soccer for not helping her.   My husband made me go to the principal and make sure she is never allowed to pick up our son up.  I have never delt with a psychotic person that was not hospitalized.  Yikes!!  What would you do??



I don't know how qualified I am to answer this, but when I had customers come into the store that were 'cooky', I would be polite but still kind of give them a wide berth. I wonder if a woman that is faking strokes at her child's soccer match is really okay to be out on the street...


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> My ME documents came today





My Queen Consort says we have not yet received our ME documents. I shan't worry for another week or so.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh friends I have a problem I need help with.  Completely OT from DAP but here goes.    I have a psycho mom at school.    She is in your face crazy and I am at my wits end.   I dont mean ha ha she is crazy.   I mean truely psycho crazy.   Do I tell her she needs help/meds something or do I ignore her and hope she just goes away or gets the message.   I find my self praying every day she is not there when I drop my son off.    I hate confrontation but she is making my life crazy with her constant drama.  Last week she faked a stroke and yelled at me and my husband at soccer for not helping her.   My husband made me go to the principal and make sure she is never allowed to pick up our son up.  I have never delt with a psychotic person that was not hospitalized.  Yikes!!  What would you do??



I would tread very lightly and not show fear...and I'm not making light of your situation saying this.  I've had some interesting situations with unbalanced individuals - a couple of times at work and once a random situation with a person in a public place I'd never set eyes on prior who fixated on me.  I spoke very calmly each time and once I resorted to speaking in a kind of sing-songy voice because the slow, calm voice didn't seem to help.  I remembered, even though inside I was very alarmed, that a different part of your brain registers singing than does talking and it is calming.  It worked, although it might have gone either way.  Good Luck with this...doesn't it always seem that when you are trying to avoid someone the opposite happens?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> I don't know how qualified I am to answer this, but when I had customers come into the store that were 'cooky', I would be polite but still kind of give them a wide berth. I wonder if a woman that is faking strokes at her child's soccer match is really okay to be out on the street...



I know Todd that has me concerned esp. since she is the parent of a 5 year old who has way to much responsibility for his age.    That is part of the reason I went to the principal.   I am genuinly concerned about the boy.   It borders on neglect/abuse of him.   His comments are completely inappropriate for a 5 year old boy.   I really just dont want some nut taking revenge on me; it is a tough situation and I really dont know what to do.  I am really at a loss right now.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

disneydreamgirl said:


> I would tread very lightly and not show fear...and I'm not making light of your situation saying this.  I've had some interesting situations with unbalanced individuals - a couple of times at work and once a random situation with a person in a public place I'd never set eyes on prior who fixated on me.  I spoke very calmly each time and once I resorted to speaking in a kind of sing-songy voice because the slow, calm voice didn't seem to help.  I remembered, even though inside I was very alarmed, that a different part of your brain registers singing than does talking and it is calming.  It worked, although it might have gone either way.  Good Luck with this...doesn't it always seem that when you are trying to avoid someone the opposite happens?



I am a nurse and believe me this has me stressed to the max.   I dont want to set her off but I dont know what to do either.    I already feel like I crossed the line by going to the principal.    But when my 4 year old thinks his friends mommy is gonna die due to the episode at soccer it has gone to the land of inappropriate behavior.   Gosh I hate this.   I am thinking I need to grow a set and tell her how it is.   My fear is retaliation from her though.   This is why I am so confused.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Don, if we are not careful, Paul might do this to us...


----------



## disneydreamgirl

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I know Todd that has me concerned esp. since she is the parent of a 5 year old who has way to much responsibility for his age.    That is part of the reason I went to the principal.   I am genuinly concerned about the boy.   It borders on neglect/abuse of him.   His comments are completely inappropriate for a 5 year old boy.   I really just dont want some nut taking revenge on me; it is a tough situation and I really dont know what to do.  I am really at a loss right now.



That poor child...you acted out of concern for him, which is admirable.  The principal needs to be aware of what is happening so he or she can put all of the pieces together and act when necessary.  DS's school has a counsellor on site several days a week to meet with at-risk kids (anger issues, etc...) and she has been able to positively affect change in the kids I know she has dealt with.   I'm sure the principal will be discrete.


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I know Todd that has me concerned esp. since she is the parent of a 5 year old who has way to much responsibility for his age.    That is part of the reason I went to the principal.   I am genuinly concerned about the boy.   It borders on neglect/abuse of him.   His comments are completely inappropriate for a 5 year old boy.   I really just dont want some nut taking revenge on me; it is a tough situation and I really dont know what to do.  I am really at a loss right now.





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a nurse and believe me this has me stressed to the max.   I dont want to set her off but I dont know what to do either.    I already feel like I crossed the line by going to the principal.    But when my 4 year old thinks his friends mommy is gonna die due to the episode at soccer it has gone to the land of inappropriate behavior.   Gosh I hate this.   I am thinking I need to grow a set and tell her how it is.   My fear is retaliation from her though.   This is why I am so confused.



Sometimes there is a fine line between being going over board and doing what is right. If you believe that your child could be in harm's way, I think you did the right thing by going to the principal. I don't think that being confrontational will help anything. Perhaps a more in depth conversation with the principal might be helpful.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a nurse and believe me this has me stressed to the max.   I dont want to set her off but I dont know what to do either.    I already feel like I crossed the line by going to the principal.    But when my 4 year old thinks his friends mommy is gonna die due to the episode at soccer it has gone to the land of inappropriate behavior.   Gosh I hate this.   I am thinking I need to grow a set and tell her how it is.   My fear is retaliation from her though.   This is why I am so confused.



I wish you had a crystal ball to see whether that would work...I so feel for you!


----------



## spaddy

sshaw10060 said:


> Geez,
> 
> This place is falling apart. The flu, starters and other car parts, what is the next to go?  Hopefully I can hold out until I leave for WDW in 48 hours. Have I mentioned I am going on vacation? Just wanted everyone to know.  Of course, tomorrow and Thursday are shaping up to be doozies, so hopefully I will not have to tap into the DATW bail kitty prematurely.



Have a great trip.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh friends I have a problem I need help with.  Completely OT from DAP but here goes.    I have a psycho mom at school.    She is in your face crazy and I am at my wits end.   I dont mean ha ha she is crazy.   I mean truely psycho crazy.   Do I tell her she needs help/meds something or do I ignore her and hope she just goes away or gets the message.   I find my self praying every day she is not there when I drop my son off.    I hate confrontation but she is making my life crazy with her constant drama.  Last week she faked a stroke and yelled at me and my husband at soccer for not helping her.   My husband made me go to the principal and make sure she is never allowed to pick up our son up.  I have never delt with a psychotic person that was not hospitalized.  Yikes!!  What would you do??



Liz, that is really scary.  It sounds like it is at a point where there is not much you can do.  I have found most people do not respond well to being told they need help.  If you really feel the child is in danger you could go to child protective services, but I feel like since you have brought it to the principal's attention he should be watching closely.  I hope it works out.


----------



## fakereadhed

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh friends I have a problem I need help with.  Completely OT from DAP but here goes.    I have a psycho mom at school.    She is in your face crazy and I am at my wits end.   I dont mean ha ha she is crazy.   I mean truely psycho crazy.   Do I tell her she needs help/meds something or do I ignore her and hope she just goes away or gets the message.



One thing I know for sure is that you can't have a productive conversation with an unstable person. Best of luck with the ignoring.


----------



## AnneR

I'm back... and I am not going to read all I missed, at least not tonight.

We had a good trip, it was too short but aren't long weekends really short weeks.

It was wonderful to be nice and warm again.  Friday and Saturday were hot and Sunday was warm but not hot.  Yesterday was cooler and today was even cooler, I guess to prepare me to come home.

We did MNSSHP on Sunday and had a blast, closed the park down.  Walked on to most rides - two exceptions Buzz and Peter Pan.  The line was long enough at Peter Pan that we decided not to ride it.  Rode Thunder Mountain too many times to count.

Monday we did EPCOT and F&W - my opinion, while the food I tried was tasty, I was underwhelmed.  I passed many booths by and did not taste.

Many of you heard, the trip started off on the wrong note - a little background.  I have traveled this weekend with my daughters for a couple of years and this year convinced two of my brothers and their families to join us in the trip.  So I made my ususal travel plans which means getting in early enough to spend time in a park.  We arrived at MCO at 8:55 Friday morning, got our car and drove to MK.  As we were getting on the tram to go into the park, I got a message from my brother - whom I had agreed to pick up at the airport later that afternoon.  The message was that they had gotten a direct flight and would be arriving at 10:50 rather than 2:30 and he thought it was better to take this flight because it would be less disruptive to my plans.   So I leave a message to call me when they get in and we will make a plan.  We get into MK and are at Guest Relations getting our new TIW card and my phone rings.  They got in earlier than expected.

Change of plans, we are driving back to the airport, pick them up and off to Downtown Disney - because they only want to buy tickets for one day, they have a friend getting them into EPCOT on Monday and party tickets for Sunday.

After that, we did not let him make the arrangements but I still had to deal with the other thing he was responsible for - flight back home.  His logic is that you want to get home as early as possible so I was up at 4:50 this morning to drive him to the airport to catch his early flight. - My flight of course was at 6:30 pm.  When I made the transportation plans with him it was based on his first report of a 7:00 pm flight

Anyway, water under the bridge, the important thing was I got to spend time with my family at the happiest place on earth.  I wouldn't trade the time for anything.


----------



## fakereadhed

Welcome back, Anne!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.



Can my credentials say "MASTER P"?  Its my street name!



k5jmh said:


> Don, if we are not careful, Paul might do this to us...



We have to stick together, brothers in dSLR!!

Welcome home Anne!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Welcome back Anne

Good night all


----------



## tickledtink33

And I recently said I would never get the first post of the day again.

I Lied!


----------



## dpuck1998

tickledtink33 said:


> And I recently said I would never get the first post of the day again.
> 
> I Lied!



Go to bed!


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> My ME documents came today


----------



## aspen37

Welcome back Anne!


----------



## aspen37

dpuck1998 said:


> Can my credentials say "MASTER P"?  Its my street name!
> 
> 
> 
> We have to stick together, brothers in dSLR!!
> 
> Welcome home Anne!!




How many aliases do you have Mr. Copier Repairman/MASTER P?


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> And I recently said I would never get the first post of the day again.
> 
> I Lied!




You beat me Kim!


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Don, if we are not careful, Paul might do this to us...





dpuck1998 said:


> We have to stick together, brothers in dSLR!!!!




What are you two talking about?


----------



## AnneR

So I got home last night and went through the pile of mail.  My ME for DAP came while I was gone

Back to work today.  I haven't yet gone over my calendar but I am sure there is at least one meeting on there

Gonna miss those temperatures in the 80's this week, back to sweaters and real shoes

Hope everyone has a good day - its Wednesday, done hill from here.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> So I got home last night and went through the pile of mail.  My ME for DAP came while I was gone
> 
> Back to work today.  I haven't yet gone over my calendar but I am sure there is at least one meeting on there
> 
> Gonna miss those temperatures in the 80's this week, back to sweaters and real shoes
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day - its Wednesday, done hill from here.



Welcome back Anne.


----------



## AnneR

aspen37 said:


> Welcome back Anne!





Launchpad11B said:


> Welcome back Anne.



Thanks!

I missed chatting with you guys and gals while I was gone.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> So I got home last night and went through the pile of mail.  My ME for DAP came while I was gone
> 
> Back to work today.  I haven't yet gone over my calendar but I am sure there is at least one meeting on there
> 
> Gonna miss those temperatures in the 80's this week, back to sweaters and real shoes
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day - its Wednesday, done hill from here.



Welcome Home Anne!!


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh friends I have a problem I need help with.  Completely OT from DAP but here goes.    I have a psycho mom at school.    She is in your face crazy and I am at my wits end.   I dont mean ha ha she is crazy.   I mean truely psycho crazy.   Do I tell her she needs help/meds something or do I ignore her and hope she just goes away or gets the message.   I find my self praying every day she is not there when I drop my son off.    I hate confrontation but she is making my life crazy with her constant drama.  Last week she faked a stroke and yelled at me and my husband at soccer for not helping her.   My husband made me go to the principal and make sure she is never allowed to pick up our son up.  I have never delt with a psychotic person that was not hospitalized.  Yikes!!  What would you do??





disneydreamgirl said:


> I would tread very lightly and not show fear...and I'm not making light of your situation saying this.  I've had some interesting situations with unbalanced individuals - a couple of times at work and once a random situation with a person in a public place I'd never set eyes on prior who fixated on me.  I spoke very calmly each time and once I resorted to speaking in a kind of sing-songy voice because the slow, calm voice didn't seem to help.  I remembered, even though inside I was very alarmed, that a different part of your brain registers singing than does talking and it is calming.  It worked, although it might have gone either way.  Good Luck with this...doesn't it always seem that when you are trying to avoid someone the opposite happens?





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I know Todd that has me concerned esp. since she is the parent of a 5 year old who has way to much responsibility for his age.    That is part of the reason I went to the principal.   I am genuinly concerned about the boy.   It borders on neglect/abuse of him.   His comments are completely inappropriate for a 5 year old boy.   I really just dont want some nut taking revenge on me; it is a tough situation and I really dont know what to do.  I am really at a loss right now.





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am a nurse and believe me this has me stressed to the max.   I dont want to set her off but I dont know what to do either.    I already feel like I crossed the line by going to the principal.    But when my 4 year old thinks his friends mommy is gonna die due to the episode at soccer it has gone to the land of inappropriate behavior.   Gosh I hate this.   I am thinking I need to grow a set and tell her how it is.   My fear is retaliation from her though.   This is why I am so confused.





disneydreamgirl said:


> That poor child...you acted out of concern for him, which is admirable.  The principal needs to be aware of what is happening so he or she can put all of the pieces together and act when necessary.  DS's school has a counsellor on site several days a week to meet with at-risk kids (anger issues, etc...) and she has been able to positively affect change in the kids I know she has dealt with.   I'm sure the principal will be discrete.





jeanigor said:


> Sometimes there is a fine line between being going over board and doing what is right. If you believe that your child could be in harm's way, I think you did the right thing by going to the principal. I don't think that being confrontational will help anything. Perhaps a more in depth conversation with the principal might be helpful.





spaddy said:


> Have a great trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Liz, that is really scary.  It sounds like it is at a point where there is not much you can do.  I have found most people do not respond well to being told they need help.  If you really feel the child is in danger you could go to child protective services, but I feel like since you have brought it to the principal's attention he should be watching closely.  I hope it works out.



Liz, I know you feel torn as a parent & a healthcare worker what to do, though you might want to check into Florida State law in regards to Suspected Child Abuse/Endangerment reporting laws.  In most states if you suspect a child is endangered or being abused and you don't report it,  you could be held responsible (this varies by state law) if something happens to the child.  Even though you pointed it out to the principal, this could come back on you if something bad happens to that child and you didn't report it to Child Protective Services.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you two talking about?



TSM Party!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!



Good Morning all!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!!

Should be an interesting day - not only does the big boss come back from training but all 5 assistant managers and the manager will be there today for the first time!! 

I spent yesterday afternoon making sure the stock room was spotless!! Hope they like it!!


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> So I got home last night and went through the pile of mail.  My ME for DAP came while I was gone
> 
> Back to work today.  I haven't yet gone over my calendar but I am sure there is at least one meeting on there
> 
> Gonna miss those temperatures in the 80's this week, back to sweaters and real shoes
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day - its Wednesday, done hill from here.



Welcome back Anne! 



Launchpad11B said:


> Welcome back Anne.





k5jmh said:


> TSM Party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> Good Morning all!!





shellyminnie said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Should be an interesting day - not only does the big boss come back from training but all 5 assistant managers and the manager will be there today for the first time!!
> 
> I spent yesterday afternoon making sure the stock room was spotless!! Hope they like it!!



Good morning everyone. 

Make sure they don't mess up your stock room Shelly.


----------



## jeanigor

Morning DAP friends!

Anne, you are quite a nice sister. I think he should have taken a taxi or something since he decided to change the game plan without consulting you first.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morn' all - hope all have a good Wedndesday.....


----------



## jeanigor

kymickeyfan717 said:


> Morn' all - hope all have a good Wedndesday.....



I know I will because in 5 weeks, I will be running around work getting last minute stuff done. Five weeks and about four hours and I am on vacation!!! DAP here I come!!!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I know I will because in 5 weeks, I will be running around work getting last minute stuff done. Five weeks and about four hours and I am on vacation!!! DAP here I come!!!




I will be at the airport waiting for my plane 5 weeks from now.   
I hate wishing my life away, but I wish it was December!


----------



## firsttimemom

Good morning everyone! I have the 6th grader home today. She's had a bad sore throat for a couple days (not strep) so we figured she could use a day to hang out in her jammies and recuperate. 

For those with Targets near them- I saw some disney stuff in the Dollar section- mini notebooks, 3 packs of the thick pens and kids socks. Just in case anyone's starting to squirrel stuff away for the holidays.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone! Today should be beautiful here. It should be 60 degrees and sunny.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone! Today should be beautiful here. It should be 60 degrees and sunny.



When you are done with the warm weather, please send it this way.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> When you are done with the warm weather, please send it this way.




Are you have icky weather? I think we are suppose to get some colder weather this weekend so I soaking up the warm weather while I can.
I hope it warms up for soon!


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Wednesday morning everyone!  

I was just called in to sub for the aide in the preschool room today - extra DAP spending money! 

And on a side note, I think I'm putting down a deposit on PCC 2.0 today also.  It'll be a solo trip, still trying to talk myself into it.....


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone!
> 
> I was just called in to sub for the aide in the preschool room today - extra DAP spending money!
> 
> And on a side note, I think I'm putting down a deposit on PCC 2.0 today also.  It'll be a solo trip, still trying to talk myself into it.....



Congrats Jennifer.

PCC 2.0 is looking very doubtful for me at this point.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone!
> 
> I was just called in to sub for the aide in the preschool room today - extra DAP spending money!
> 
> And on a side note, I think I'm putting down a deposit on PCC 2.0 today also.  It'll be a solo trip, still trying to talk myself into it.....



Extra money is always a good thing. What are you trying to talk yourself into? If you haven't decided by then, DAP will help you with your decision.



AnneR said:


> Congrats Jennifer.
> 
> PCC 2.0 is looking very doubtful for me at this point.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I know I will because in 5 weeks, I will be running around work getting last minute stuff done. Five weeks and about four hours and I am on vacation!!! DAP here I come!!!



5 weeks from today, I will be finalizing a few things at work. Then we have our office holiday party at Tumbleweed (a local based Mexican Restaurant) then I am heading home to do laundry and pack to drive to Indy on Thursday AM to fly out to Orlando and DAP Weekend.


----------



## AnneR

I'm with the group - 5 weeks from today, I will be cleaning off my desk! and then finishing my packing when I get home.

Now - AirTran changed my flight home from DAP - currently I am on a flight that leaves at 3:50.  I could change to a flight that leaves at 5:09.  The down side of the later flight is I will get home later and be more tired the next day.  What to do???


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I'm with the group - 5 weeks from today, I will be cleaning off my desk! and then finishing my packing when I get home.
> 
> Now - AirTran changed my flight home from DAP - currently I am on a flight that leaves at 3:50.  I could change to a flight that leaves at 5:09.  The down side of the later flight is I will get home later and be more tired the next day.  What to do???



I took the next day off, to have a recovery day before I go back to work.  That also, is my buffer in case of flight delays.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> Liz, I know you feel torn as a parent & a healthcare worker what to do, though you might want to check into Florida State law in regards to Suspected Child Abuse/Endangerment reporting laws.  In most states if you suspect a child is endangered or being abused and you don't report it,  you could be held responsible (this varies by state law) if something happens to the child.  Even though you pointed it out to the principal, this could come back on you if something bad happens to that child and you didn't report it to Child Protective Services.



I actually did look into this.   You have to witness the child abuse in this state.   Which I did not witness child abuse per say.    I reported it to the principal and she is going to speak with the childs paternal grandparents who have custodial rights over the child every weekend since his fater is deceased.  That in itself speaks volumes to me since there are not grandparet rights in FL.   After sleeping on it the best thing I have come up with is to try and ignore her.   I know she can not get my son and that was my main concern.   I really do feel so bad for the little boy he seems so well adjusted.  I think I have done all I can do.   I was just looking to see if I missed anything more that could be done.  I did find out that 3 other mothers came forward about her behavior.   Hmmm.....


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.   I woke up to a nice cool sunny FL day!!  Lots of new house stuff to do.    Plus DH is off so I dont have to deal with psycho mama I will let him take Ethan into school.      I am a whimp and hate confrontation.   Final walk through is tomorrow.   Whooo Hooo.

What is everyone else up to today??


----------



## ADP

Good morning friends!  

Don't forget to hug the ones you love today...


----------



## Dodie

*If you haven't ordered your DAP merchandise yet -- Critical Cafe Press crewneck sweatshirt WARNING!!!! 

They apparently run HUGE. *

I ordered an XL, which is what I always do with sweatshirts because I like for them to be big and rooomie/comfy. This thing is so huge that Phillip and I could both fit into it at the same time.  (No comments from the peanut gallery on that please - yeah right.)

I'm going to wash it in hot water and dry the heck out of it on high, but have a feeling that I'll still be swimming in it.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I ordered an XL, which is what I always do with sweatshirts because I like for them to be big and rooomie/comfy. This thing is so huge that Phillip and I could both fit into it at the same time.  (No comments from the peanut gallery on that please - yeah right.)
> 
> I'm going to wash it in hot water and dry the heck out of it on high, but have a feeling that I'll still be swimming in it.



So are you two gonna try to give Paul and Alicia a run for their money?

Or are you planning on sneaking Slushies out after DATW? Perhaps Elephant Ears from TSMM? Hmmmm.....gonna have to keep an eye on you. You and your BFF. I sense trouble makers.


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> So are you two gonna try to give Paul and Alicia a run for their money?



Unfortunately, I will be at DAP sans hubby, so there will be no sweatshirt cohabitation at the actual event. I'm not saying that we won't try it out before I  leave for Florida though.


----------



## hideeh

Hi everyone!  5 weeks from today we will be on our way to Buffalo for our flight! (That Airtran keeps changing by 10 minutes!) Excited doesn't begin to explain it! 

Welcome back Anne. Sounds like it was a nice trip, all but a couple bumps.

Shelley it sounds like this job could turn into something pretty good. Good luck with all the bosses being there today.

We still haven't received any ME documents, but I am assuming it is because they will be coming from DU since we booked through them, rather than directly from WDW. I can not wait to see the DAP credentials!

Liz it sounds like you have a good plan to deal with the crazy lady. Thanks for caring enough to talk to the administrators. 

It is freezing here this morning and snow is on the forcast for tonight. Just a trace, but that is more than I care for.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## chirurgeon

Good morning DAP Pals.  The ankle seems a little better today.  The wonders of good drugs I think.  

Welcome back, Anne.

Liz, all I can offer    Good luck to you and the little boy.

Kim


----------



## hideeh

oh and one more thing.....

I am eating a Sarris Creamy Caramel chocolate bar and thinking of Kathy!  

shhhh....don't tell Elyse I took it out of her Halloween candy bag!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi peeps!


----------



## jeanigor

hideeh said:


> oh and one more thing.....
> 
> I am eating a Sarris Creamy Caramel chocolate bar and thinking of Kathy!
> 
> shhhh....don't tell Elyse I took it out of her Halloween candy bag!



You'll have to bribe me.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!



Morning Jen - Is everyone healthy at  your house now?


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I actually did look into this.   You have to witness the child abuse in this state.   Which I did not witness child abuse per say.    I reported it to the principal and she is going to speak with the childs paternal grandparents who have custodial rights over the child every weekend since his fater is deceased.  That in itself speaks volumes to me since there are not grandparet rights in FL.   After sleeping on it the best thing I have come up with is to try and ignore her.   I know she can not get my son and that was my main concern.   I really do feel so bad for the little boy he seems so well adjusted.  I think I have done all I can do.   I was just looking to see if I missed anything more that could be done.  I did find out that 3 other mothers came forward about her behavior.   Hmmm.....



I know the law varies by state and I know in Indiana, with me working with children in a Church setting as a volunteer, I am still required by law to report suspicions to CPS.  I know in some states you can be prosecuted for not reporting. I just wanted to make sure you are covered under your state's law.


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Morning Jen - Is everyone healthy at  your house now?



Everyone seems to be mostly back to normal, thanks for asking.   I started feeling a bit ill last night, sore throat and tired.  Took some Nyquill and feeling a lot better.  

Girl Scouts tonight.  Purchased Emma's vest, handbook, and starter patches and got them ironed on last night.  I think she will finish her sit upon tonight.


----------



## tickledtink33

AnneR said:


> I'm with the group - 5 weeks from today, I will be cleaning off my desk! and then finishing my packing when I get home.
> 
> Now - AirTran changed my flight home from DAP - currently I am on a flight that leaves at 3:50.  I could change to a flight that leaves at 5:09.  The down side of the later flight is I will get home later and be more tired the next day.  What to do???



You'll have already gone 4 days without much sleep, what's one more.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> You'll have already gone 4 days without much sleep, what's one more.



That's my plan. And besides what else would you do on the plane ride home?


----------



## georgemoe

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone!
> 
> I was just called in to sub for the aide in the preschool room today - extra DAP spending money!
> 
> And on a side note, I think I'm *putting down a deposit on PCC 2.0 today also.*  It'll be a solo trip, still trying to talk myself into it.....



Good for you Jennifer! 



ADP said:


> Good morning friends!



Hey Aaron. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!



Hi Jen.


----------



## chickie

Good Wednesday morning, everyone,

Great weather here today. A little cool, but sunny. After the wettest October on record here, at least we have seen the sun everyday in November so far.

Today's our anniversary (14 years). We don't have any plans, but we are both off work on Wednesdays, so we'll have to see.  Hoping to go out to dinner tonight. We've both been feeling a little "off" the last few days. I've been running a low grade temp for several days now, but that seems to be the only symptom, other than that overall "don't feel good" kinda thing. Hopefully Millie won't get it. She has a big swim meet this weekend; she'd be heartbroken if she couldn't swim.

I've been counting down the days 'till DAP. 5 weeks from tomorrow Becky and I are flying down from St. Louis. Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## georgemoe

Go my ME packet in the mail the other day but no outbound flight info.  Then it dawned on me I have linked ressies. I'll be getting another ME packet in the mail shortly.

 *I get two-oooo and you only get wuuuu-one.*


----------



## spaddy

hideeh said:


> oh and one more thing.....
> 
> I am eating a Sarris Creamy Caramel chocolate bar and thinking of Kathy!
> 
> shhhh....don't tell Elyse I took it out of her Halloween candy bag!



My son didn't get any Sarris in his Halloween bag.  Are you from Pittsburgh Heidi?



5 weeks from today I will get getting ready to have lunch at Le Cellier.    That thought just made my day.


----------



## spaddy

I forgot to say welcome back Anne.


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


>



Burger King has Spongebob toys right now, I saw the crab dude and he reminded me of the crab in your siggie. I laughed. DP looked at me like I grew a third arm out of my forehead.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi folks....just an FYI update...

It doesnt look like we will be recording today.

I have updated the post on the Board....but thought I'd let y'all know.

Kevin


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks....just an FYI update...
> 
> It doesnt look like we will be recording today.
> 
> I have updated the post on the Board....but thought I'd let y'all know.
> 
> Kevin



Thank you for the update. Hope everyone get better/stays in good health.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> You'll have already gone 4 days without much sleep, what's one more.



   



jeanigor said:


> That's my plan. And besides what else would you do on the plane ride home?



If I'm on Frontier I watch TV. 



chickie said:


> Good Wednesday morning, everyone,
> 
> Great weather here today. A little cool, but sunny. After the wettest October on record here, at least we have seen the sun everyday in November so far.
> 
> Today's our anniversary (14 years). We don't have any plans, but we are both off work on Wednesdays, so we'll have to see.  Hoping to go out to dinner tonight. We've both been feeling a little "off" the last few days. I've been running a low grade temp for several days now, but that seems to be the only symptom, other than that overall "don't feel good" kinda thing. Hopefully Millie won't get it. She has a big swim meet this weekend; she'd be heartbroken if she couldn't swim.
> 
> I've been counting down the days 'till DAP. 5 weeks from tomorrow Becky and I are flying down from St. Louis. Can't wait to see everyone!



Happy anniversary!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Burger King has Spongebob toys right now, I saw the crab dude and he reminded me of the crab in your siggie. I laughed. DP looked at me like I grew a third arm out of my forehead.



Well...maybe you did...did you check the mirror just to be sure?


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> You'll have already gone 4 days without much sleep, what's one more.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Well...maybe you did...did you check the mirror just to be sure?



That would explain the dude at the book store giving me funny looks too....


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I'm back...



Welcome back, Anne!  



wildfan1473 said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone!
> 
> I was just called in to sub for the aide in the preschool room today - extra DAP spending money!
> 
> And on a side note, I think I'm putting down a deposit on PCC 2.0 today also.  It'll be a solo trip, still trying to talk myself into it.....



I loved subbing at preschool.  Such easy money!!  
You and me both (about being on the fence about PCC2.0)



AnneR said:


> I'm with the group - 5 weeks from today, I will be cleaning off my desk! and then finishing my packing when I get home.
> 
> Now - AirTran changed my flight home from DAP - currently I am on a flight that leaves at 3:50.  I could change to a flight that leaves at 5:09.  The down side of the later flight is I will get home later and be more tired the next day.  What to do???



You leave Monday, right?  Take the later flight!!



DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!







chickie said:


> Good Wednesday morning, everyone,
> 
> Great weather here today. A little cool, but sunny. After the wettest October on record here, at least we have seen the sun everyday in November so far.
> 
> Today's our anniversary (14 years). We don't have any plans, but we are both off work on Wednesdays, so we'll have to see.  Hoping to go out to dinner tonight. We've both been feeling a little "off" the last few days. I've been running a low grade temp for several days now, but that seems to be the only symptom, other than that overall "don't feel good" kinda thing. Hopefully Millie won't get it. She has a big swim meet this weekend; she'd be heartbroken if she couldn't swim.
> 
> I've been counting down the days 'till DAP. 5 weeks from tomorrow Becky and I are flying down from St. Louis. Can't wait to see everyone!



Happy Anniversary!!



jeanigor said:


> Thank you for the update. Hope everyone get better/stays in good health.



I love the mask!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> That's my plan. And besides what else would you do on the plane ride home?



Had a little boy behind me last night who kicked the seat most of the flight - no sleep for me.  I guess I can't complain, he was not screaming.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Go my ME packet in the mail the other day but no outbound flight info.  Then it dawned on me I have linked ressies. I'll be getting another ME packet in the mail shortly.
> 
> *I get two-oooo and you only get wuuuu-one.*



Since I am resort hopping on this trip I will also receive another ME packet in a couple of days.  I love Disney mail! 


DisneyKevin said:


> Hi folks....just an FYI update...
> 
> It doesnt look like we will be recording today.
> 
> I have updated the post on the Board....but thought I'd let y'all know.
> 
> Kevin



Thanks for the update Kevin! I hope everyone is feeling better.


----------



## kathrna

And speaking of the mask, do any of you travel by air with a mask on?  It seems silly, it looks silly, but if I get sick while I'm in CA, I'll be sick during DAP.  I DON'T want that.  I just wanted to know what other people do.  And IF you do, what kind of mask do you use?


----------



## AnneR

Signing certificates this morning.  This means I get to chose the color, not boring black or blue.

I am signing in PURPLE - bet you couldn't have guessed that


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> And speaking of the mask, do any of you travel by air with a mask on?  It seems silly, it looks silly, but if I get sick while I'm in CA, I'll be sick during DAP.  I DON'T want that.  I just wanted to know what other people do.  And IF you do, what kind of mask do you use?



I don't use a mask, but I do use Clorox wipes on my seat arms and tray. I just stick a bunch in a ziplock bag and keep it in my purse.  I am careful of not touching my face, and use hand gel too.  I won't touch the reading materials in the pocket.  I bring my own.  Some people even use Vaseline in their nose.  Then when I get off I go right to the rest room and wash up.  It has worked so far.


----------



## kathrna

Liz, I am so very sorry that you are having to deal with psycho mom.  That just makes each day stressful.  I hope that your princepal keeps a good eye on her AND her boy.

Florida law has lots of words but they say nothing.  I tried looking up truancy laws/violations last year when we lived there b/c a mom in our neighborhood "said" she was homeschooling her son (8), but he said otherwise.  Her idea of homeschooling was having him sit down with a Dollar Store activity book, left him alone during the day while she went to work w/strict instructions NOT to answer the door.  First, he's EIGHT!  Second, it's an activity book.  I use them as fillers for my children, not primary education.  But I couldn't really find anything to tag her on. (they both denied it, but I knew it was happening).


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> You'll have to bribe me.



I think she has some tiara's she has grown out of, will that work? Otherwise, it is back to the Halloween candy.


----------



## jeanigor

hideeh said:


> I think she has some tiara's she has grown out of, will that work? Otherwise, it is back to the Halloween candy.



I appreciate chocolate as much as headwear.


----------



## hideeh

spaddy said:


> My son didn't get any Sarris in his Halloween bag.  Are you from Pittsburgh Heidi?



Yep, just north of about 2 1/2-3 hrs. We sometimes fly out of PIT if the weather looks like it could be bad in BUF.


Happy Anniversary Jackie.


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> Pete's got the flu
> 
> His FB update:
> _Sorry folks - show will be delayed (if we do it at all) this week due to flu. I've been sick since Friday and don't want to get the rest of the team sick. Thanks for understanding.
> _
> Get well soon, Pete!



Here's hoping he gets better.
I am sicker than a dog here.


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> And speaking of the mask, do any of you travel by air with a mask on?  It seems silly, it looks silly, but if I get sick while I'm in CA, I'll be sick during DAP.  I DON'T want that.  I just wanted to know what other people do.  And IF you do, what kind of mask do you use?



If I had to wear one of those silly things I wouldn't leave the house.


----------



## georgemoe

Time for 90 minutes in a dentist chair. Oh boy.


----------



## corky441

hideeh said:


> I am eating a Sarris Creamy Caramel chocolate bar and thinking of Kathy!



What is that? It sounds so very very decadent - I want one too!!!



AnneR said:


> I'm with the group - 5 weeks from today, I will be cleaning off my desk! and then finishing my packing when I get home.
> 
> Now - AirTran changed my flight home from DAP - currently I am on a flight that leaves at 3:50.  I could change to a flight that leaves at 5:09.  The down side of the later flight is I will get home later and be more tired the next day.  What to do???



But that just gives you more shopping time at DTD before leaving for the airport 



jeanigor said:


> Thank you for the update. Hope everyone get better/stays in good health.



 



AnneR said:


> Had a little boy behind me last night who kicked the seat most of the flight - no sleep for me.  I guess I can't complain, he was not screaming.


 
He would have been if he had been behind me. Nothing irks me more than parents who let their child do that. I can always block out the sound of crying, etc with my headphones - but kicking me for hours on end just doesn't cut it...



hideeh said:


> Yep, just north of about 2 1/2-3 hrs. We sometimes fly out of PIT if the weather looks like it could be bad in BUF.



Bad weather in Buffalo ?  really????


----------



## katscradle

TXYankee said:


> The auto shop called.  $340 to get Old Bessie a new starter.  Ouch.



Wow!!!
I figured when you said starter, well that won't be too much. 
I guess I have gotten spoiled, with DH getting our parts at
wholesale prices I forget how much they can cost.


----------



## maroo

Can you guys start a thread?  Are you able to?

I can't...and I am wondering if it is just me?

I am getting a database error?

I know my friends over here will know!


----------



## kimisabella

Morning all!  One good thing came out of that "Good-bye" thread.... I found a pic of what I am going to make Kimberly to bring into school for her birthday next week, thanks to the all mighty cake master, Jen!!!!






5th graders are all about the peace signs and I thought this would be great.  Fortunatley, Kimberlys teacher is one of the very few ones in the school that will allow cupcakes to be served during a birthday.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Back from the dr and the INTERMINABLE wait at the Giant Eagle pharmacy. Dr. says its a sprain.  Rest the leg, heat and I got a pain prescription(the reason for the VERY LONG wait at the pharmacy.) He said I could stay home from work for a couple days, but we have OT available Saturday and I would lose that if I take off. I sit all day so it shouldn't be a big problem.  So no treadmill for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Kim



Baby it now, or you will be in no shape for DAP.
Glad it's just a sprain.


----------



## tlcoke

kimisabella said:


> 5th graders are all about the peace signs and I thought this would be great.  Fortunatley, Kimberlys teacher is one of the very few ones in the school that will allow cupcakes to be served during a birthday.



You are lucky you can still take any sweets in.  Most Schools are banning these items out of Liability concerns.


----------



## corky441

maroo said:


> Can you guys start a thread?  Are you able to?
> 
> I can't...and I am wondering if it is just me?
> 
> I am getting a database error?
> 
> I know my friends over here will know!




It's working for me


----------



## tlcoke

maroo said:


> Can you guys start a thread?  Are you able to?
> 
> I can't...and I am wondering if it is just me?
> 
> I am getting a database error?
> 
> I know my friends over here will know!



I saw on another thread someone else say they were having problems too, so it may not just be your problem.


----------



## katscradle

DisneyKevin said:


> Things are really shaping up for our party.
> 
> The details are coming together.
> 
> Your credentials are in the final prep stages and should start going out soon-ish.



That's great!
With us leaving for WDW at the end of the month, I have
been worried we won't get our papers before we have to leave.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

maroo said:


> Can you guys start a thread?  Are you able to?
> 
> I can't...and I am wondering if it is just me?
> 
> I am getting a database error?
> 
> I know my friends over here will know!



Why on earth would you need another thread?  Doesn't this one cover enough topics?


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Hey Paul!! Job is going really well, thanks for asking I like most of the people I'm working with. Our receptionist and one of the recruiting clerks is a PITA!! And I found out, that if I stay in my position, I'm pretty much guaranteed a job until the office closes next September!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin!!



Cool a job until next September would be nice.


----------



## hideeh

corky441 said:


> What is that? It sounds so very very decadent - I want one too!!!
> 
> Bad weather in Buffalo ?  really????




Marilee think Caramello but with creamier milk chocolate. 

Bad weather in Buffalo?! The pictures you posted last week when Anna was getting hit? I remember that weekend very well. My assistant at the time had just been married and was trying to fly out of BUF for her honeymoon. Unbelievable amount of snow for middle of October. No thank you. We are a little further from Lake Erie than you, so we don't get hit quite as hard.

  MAROO

Feel better Kat.


----------



## kimisabella

tlcoke said:


> You are lucky you can still take any sweets in.  Most Schools are banning these items out of Liability concerns.



We're really not supposed to bring any sweets in, the principal wants a "healthy snack", but, ultimatley it's up to the teacher to decide if she is going to allow it or not.  Last month, on Isabella's birthday I brought in banana muffins, still sweet, but, it's no cupcake!!!  I just feel that it's not like they have cupcakes everyday, it's a special occasion, and they still are only just kids.  So, if the teacher is allowing it, I'm going to take advantage of it.


----------



## tlcoke

kimisabella said:


> We're really not supposed to bring any sweets in, the principal wants a "healthy snack", but, ultimatley it's up to the teacher to decide if she is going to allow it or not.  Last month, on Isabella's birthday I brought in banana muffins, still sweet, but, it's no cupcake!!!  I just feel that it's not like they have cupcakes everyday, it's a special occasion, and they still are only just kids.  So, if the teacher is allowing it, I'm going to take advantage of it.



I would do it if they allow it.  I have a friend who teaches 1st grade in our local schools.  They cannot have any candy, cookies, cakes of any kind as the school system has banned them..  So no more holiday parties or birthdays or anything in their school.  She use to keep a candy jar on her desk as a reward and she had to stop doing that.


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Time for 90 minutes in a dentist chair. Oh boy.



Good luck, Jorge!  I hope that it goes well.  --or at least as well as a dentist visit can go.


----------



## kimisabella

tlcoke said:


> I would do it if they allow it.  I have a friend who teaches 1st grade in our local schools.  They cannot have any candy, cookies, cakes of any kind as the school system has banned them..  So no more holiday parties or birthdays or anything in their school.  She use to keep a candy jar on her desk as a reward and she had to stop doing that.



I can't believe they banned all parties, that's crazy, the poor kids.

I can see both sides of the situation regarding the sweets.   I understand the school doesn't want to be liable for allergies, ect. and they want to cut down on childhood obesity.  However, these are still elementary school children and for some, they only really celebrate their birthdays with their class, so it's sad that they don't get to have a fun celebration.

The principal has provided a list of alternatives to cupcakes - fruit kabobs, popcorn, pirate booty..which is all fine and good, but it's just not the same


----------



## spaddy

hideeh said:


> Yep, just north of about 2 1/2-3 hrs. We sometimes fly out of PIT if the weather looks like it could be bad in BUF.



Ok, I get it now.  You live near Whirley?


----------



## tlcoke

kimisabella said:


> I can't believe they banned all parties, that's crazy, the poor kids.
> 
> I can see both sides of the situation regarding the sweets.   I understand the school doesn't want to be liable for allergies, ect. and they want to cut down on childhood obesity.  However, these are still elementary school children and for some, they only really celebrate their birthdays with their class, so it's sad that they don't get to have a fun celebration.
> 
> The principal has provided a list of alternatives to cupcakes - fruit kabobs, popcorn, pirate booty..which is all fine and good, but it's just not the same



I agree that it is sad that they have begun eliminating the fun things I can remember about school.  I always looked forward to the parties as a child.  We had a girl in our class who was diabetic and her mother always made sure she had something she could enjoy on these special days, thus not to be left out.


----------



## chirurgeon

hideeh said:


> oh and one more thing.....
> 
> I am eating a Sarris Creamy Caramel chocolate bar and thinking of Kathy!
> 
> shhhh....don't tell Elyse I took it out of her Halloween candy bag!



Heidi, I didn't know you were from Pittsburgh.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Time for 90 minutes in a dentist chair. Oh boy.



Good Luck George.  I oddly enjoy the dentist.



tlcoke said:


> You are lucky you can still take any sweets in.  Most Schools are banning these items out of Liability concerns.





kimisabella said:


> We're really not supposed to bring any sweets in, the principal wants a "healthy snack", but, ultimatley it's up to the teacher to decide if she is going to allow it or not.  Last month, on Isabella's birthday I brought in banana muffins, still sweet, but, it's no cupcake!!!  I just feel that it's not like they have cupcakes everyday, it's a special occasion, and they still are only just kids.  So, if the teacher is allowing it, I'm going to take advantage of it.



They are starting stuff like that around here.  I agree that they are only kids and they have to learn moderation sometime.  I guess if there are allergy concerns I can understand that.  They don't allow cupcakes at my son's preschool because they are too mess so I usually send cookies on his birthday or this year Krispy Kremes.


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> They are starting stuff like that around here.  I agree that they are only kids and they have to learn moderation sometime.  I guess if there are allergy concerns I can understand that.  They don't allow cupcakes at my son's preschool because they are too mess so I usually send cookies on his birthday or this year Krispy Kremes.



I like the Krispy Kreme idea!  I know that Dunkin Donuts will do special donuts in the shape of numbers, if you go in ahead of time and order them.  They are kind of expensive though, well over $1 each, so times that by 18 kids in the class, not very cost effective when a box of cake mix and frosting is like $1 each on sale


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> Baby it now, or you will be in no shape for DAP.
> Glad it's just a sprain.



Thanks Katherine.  I even brought my grandmother's old cane with me to work today.  It helps with the walk from the bus to the office.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

hideeh said:


> Marilee think Caramello but with creamier milk chocolate.
> 
> Bad weather in Buffalo?! The pictures you posted last week when Anna was getting hit? I remember that weekend very well. My assistant at the time had just been married and was trying to fly out of BUF for her honeymoon. Unbelievable amount of snow for middle of October. No thank you. We are a little further from Lake Erie than you, so we don't get hit quite as hard.
> 
> MAROO
> 
> Feel better Kat.



Heidi, since you are so close to Erie, I'm sure you know what bad weather is like.  One winter I was driving back from Buffalo and just as I made that left at Erie, I hit a wall of snow that went all the way to I-80.  It was so much fun driving on I-79 at 25 mph in a blizzard.  I didn't dare stop, my little red car only had front wheel drive. I loved that little car.   

Kim


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> I like the Krispy Kreme idea!  I know that Dunkin Donuts will do special donuts in the shape of numbers, if you go in ahead of time and order them.  They are kind of expensive though, well over $1 each, so times that by 18 kids in the class, not very cost effective when a box of cake mix and frosting is like $1 each on sale



Oh, that sounds like fun.  The Dunkin Donuts are not very advanced here.  They just opened a new one about a year ago and before that there was 1 in about a 25 mile radius.  When we go to New Jersey I think you pass 3 between my inlaws and sister in laws.  It's about 5 miles.



chirurgeon said:


> Thanks Katherine.  I even brought my grandmother's old cane with me to work today.  It helps with the walk from the bus to the office.
> 
> Kim



Take care of yourself.  


Now I am really dying for a Sarris chocolate bar.


----------



## tickledtink33

georgemoe said:


> Time for 90 minutes in a dentist chair. Oh boy.



Hope it goes by fast George.


----------



## sshaw10060

Good afternoon all,

I am running around like a mad man today. Dropped Pam, Otto, MIL, and FIL off at the airport this morning (traffic was miserable).  They should be landing at MCO in about 30 minutes. I fly out tomorrow night. I don't get in until 12:30AM and the plan is to be at MK for rope drop and have dinner at Chef Mickeys.  I'll be a peach by then.

My current crisis is that my dry cleaner had a death in the family and is closed today and tomorrow.  Of course, most of the clothes I was planning to wear for dinner on the cruise are at the dry cleaner.  I may have to run to the mall after work tonight to grab a few shirts.

I'll try to find a few minutes to stop by chat tonight.

Welcome back Anne!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi peeps!
Thought I would stop in and see what's happening.
Kat is in bed napping, had to leave our hunt early today as she couldn't stand the chest congestion any longer in the cold air.
It was 30F this morning when we went out and she lasted about an hour.


Oh, and just had to add that I can't believe she was DISing on her watch the other day.......


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I am running around like a mad man today. Dropped Pam, Otto, MIL, and FIL off at the airport this morning (traffic was miserable).  They should be landing at MCO in about 30 minutes. I fly out tomorrow night. I don't get in until 12:30AM and the plan is to be at MK for rope drop and have dinner at Chef Mickeys.  I'll be a peach by then.
> 
> My current crisis is that my dry cleaner had a death in the family and is closed today and tomorrow.  Of course, most of the clothes I was planning to wear for dinner on the cruise are at the dry cleaner.  I may have to run to the mall after work tonight to grab a few shirts.
> 
> I'll try to find a few minutes to stop by chat tonight.
> 
> Welcome back Anne!



Thanks Scott.

Safe travels and enjoy your trip.  FYI, I did not do a single rope drop, we did not find the crowds that unmanageable.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Oh, and just had to add that I can't believe she was DISing on her watch the other day.......



Well, you can see where her priorities lie....



AnneR said:


> Safe travels and enjoy your trip.  FYI, I did not do a single rope drop, we did not find the crowds that unmanageable.



I hope we can still say that in *5* weeks...


----------



## Madi100

Good afternoon everyone!  I look forward to the day when this moving stuff is behind us, and I have all day to just DIS.  Surely a newer bigger house will clean itself.  And we will have two washers and dryers and I'm sure one of them will have to be able to work on their own, right???


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just posted over on the Theme Parks board where people were discussing Pop Warner this year.
Some refered to them as "meandering hoardes."
I informed them that there will be another group of meandering hoardes to be aware of at that time......

DISers!!!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

mmmm french fries with good ranch dressing.  the best! 

happy hump day! 

in 5 weeks, i will be finishing up my work and doing final packing!  we leave on thursday, the next day at 1pm- and i got a car service for us! yeah! splurge!



Madi100 said:


> Good afternoon everyone! I look forward to the day when this moving stuff is behind us, and I have all day to just DIS. Surely a newer bigger house will clean itself. And we will have two washers and dryers and I'm sure one of them will have to be able to work on their own, right???


maybe the curling iron will help with some housework?   it's gotta be good for something?      



chickie said:


> Good Wednesday morning, everyone,
> 
> Great weather here today. A little cool, but sunny. After the wettest October on record here, at least we have seen the sun everyday in November so far.
> 
> Today's our anniversary (14 years). We don't have any plans, but we are both off work on Wednesdays, so we'll have to see.  Hoping to go out to dinner tonight. We've both been feeling a little "off" the last few days. I've been running a low grade temp for several days now, but that seems to be the only symptom, other than that overall "don't feel good" kinda thing. Hopefully Millie won't get it. She has a big swim meet this weekend; she'd be heartbroken if she couldn't swim.
> 
> I've been counting down the days 'till DAP. 5 weeks from tomorrow Becky and I are flying down from St. Louis. Can't wait to see everyone!


happy anniversary!



georgemoe said:


> Time for 90 minutes in a dentist chair. Oh boy.


ouch, good luck!



kimisabella said:


> I can't believe they banned all parties, that's crazy, the poor kids.
> 
> I can see both sides of the situation regarding the sweets. I understand the school doesn't want to be liable for allergies, ect. and they want to cut down on childhood obesity. However, these are still elementary school children and for some, they only really celebrate their birthdays with their class, so it's sad that they don't get to have a fun celebration.
> 
> The principal has provided a list of alternatives to cupcakes - fruit kabobs, popcorn, pirate booty..which is all fine and good, but it's just not the same


they wouldn't let me do cupcakes unless they had no frosting- more so for the mess factor at his day care.  i just ended up bringing cookies that were plain (no frosting).  i guess orange frosting (which is all that they have store bought on oct30!) and toddlers don't mix well.   I do hate that they are limiting all the fun these days.


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> Good luck, Jorge!  I hope that it goes well.  --or at least as well as a dentist visit can go.





spaddy said:


> Good Luck George. I oddly enjoy the dentist.





tickledtink33 said:


> Hope it goes by fast George.



Thanks peeps. Like Anne, the dentist does not bother me one bit. Todays novacaine was a doozy. My right nostril feels all puffy and the numbness is up my cheek and into my eye.  Had a temp crown put on my #6 today. Lot's of drilling, grinding, smoke, and water spray. I hate the water spray. Drips all down your neck and into your ear.

Part of todays process involved taking molds of my upper and lower and I hate that.  If they don't set up the molds properly, the goo squishes out into he back of your throat causing the gag attacks. I hate that.

Luckily they were 's today. No problems. I am having a bit of fun trying to drink a diet coke. I might need to get a straw.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Just posted over on the Theme Parks board where people were discussing Pop Warner this year.
> Some refered to them as "meandering hoardes."
> I informed them that there will be another group of meandering hoardes to be aware of at that time......
> 
> DISers!!!!!



I refuse to be referred to as part of a hoarde. Especially meandering. 

Hey John. How was the hunt?


----------



## hideeh

spaddy said:


> Ok, I get it now.  You live near Whirley?



Exactly!  How do you know Whirley? (Other than from the bottom of a refillable mug!)


----------



## corky441

3guysandagal said:


> Just posted over on the Theme Parks board where people were discussing Pop Warner this year.
> Some refered to them as "meandering hoardes."
> I informed them that there will be another group of meandering hoardes to be aware of at that time......
> 
> DISers!!!!!



sung to the tune of "hey hey we're the Monkees"

Here we come, walkin round the world.
We get the funniest looks from every one we meet.
Hey, hey we're the DIS'ers
and people say we're drinking around.
But we're too busy laughing
to put anybody down. 

We're just trying to be happy
come and watch us drink & play
We're the DIS generation
and we've got someplace to play.

Hey hey we're the DIS'ers
you never know where we'll be found
so you better get ready
because we're coming to town


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> sung to the tune of "hey hey we're the Monkees"
> 
> Here we come, walkin round the world.
> We get the funniest looks from every one we meet.
> Hey, hey we're the DIS'ers
> and people say we're drinking around.
> But we're too busy laughing
> to put anybody down.
> 
> We're just trying to be happy
> come and watch us drink & play
> We're the DIS generation
> and we've got someplace to play.
> 
> Hey hey we're the DIS'ers
> you never know where we'll be found
> so you better get ready
> because we're coming to town



Me thinks you have more time on your hands than I do.........


----------



## hideeh

chirurgeon said:


> Heidi, I didn't know you were from Pittsburgh.
> 
> Kim





chirurgeon said:


> Heidi, since you are so close to Erie, I'm sure you know what bad weather is like.  One winter I was driving back from Buffalo and just as I made that left at Erie, I hit a wall of snow that went all the way to I-80.  It was so much fun driving on I-79 at 25 mph in a blizzard.  I didn't dare stop, my little red car only had front wheel drive. I loved that little car.
> 
> Kim



Kim, Just north of. We know all about that wall of snow. Lake effect bands! Nasty stuff. I am keeping my fingers crossed for clear travels for DAP. We gambled and scheduled flying out of Buffalo. Marilee, you just keep that weatherman in line up there, K?


----------



## spaddy

hideeh said:


> Exactly!  How do you know Whirley? (Other than from the bottom of a refillable mug!)



I had to actually look on the bottom of the refillable mug to remember the name.   But I knew it was in Warren.  I know Warren and the area a little bit because I work for the family business and we have customers all over Western PA.  It is so glamorous working in the industrial world.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> I refuse to be referred to as part of a hoarde. Especially meandering.
> 
> Hey John. How was the hunt?



Still here George, I'm on Kats iPhone.
Kat's still sleeping off the sickies.
I think I'm going for a nap as well as I walked about 2 miles this morning through the bush.
Hope the freezing comes out soon!


----------



## hideeh

georgemoe said:


> Thanks peeps. Like Anne, the dentist does not bother me one bit. Todays novacaine was a doozy. My right nostril feels all puffy and the numbness is up my cheek and into my eye.  Had a temp crown put on my #6 today. Lot's of drilling, grinding, smoke, and water spray. I hate the water spray. Drips all down your neck and into your ear.
> 
> Part of todays process involved taking molds of my upper and lower and I hate that.  If they don't set up the molds properly, the goo squishes out into he back of your throat causing the gag attacks. I hate that.
> 
> Luckily they were 's today. No problems. I am having a bit of fun trying to drink a diet coke. I might need to get a straw.



I hope the novacaine wears off fast for you. Of all the technology and resources we have, don't you think some one could come up with an antidote for novacaine?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Corky441.....

I can't seem to get to the bottom of your post on the iPhone to qoute it so.....


----------



## corky441

hideeh said:


> Kim, Just north of. We know all about that wall of snow. Lake effect bands! Nasty stuff. I am keeping my fingers crossed for clear travels for DAP. We gambled and scheduled flying out of Buffalo. Marilee, you just keep that weatherman in line up there, K?



I'm working on some witchy weather magic potions as we speak 

Remember, I have to fly out the next day - so I'm giving it a double whammy


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just looked out the window and it's snowing.
Lightly, but snowing nonetheless.
That's my cue for nap time.
Have fun all!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Me thinks you have more time on your hands than I do.........



working at a Marina in the Northeast during "off" season has it's perks indeed.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Just looked out the window and it's snowing.
> Lightly, but snowing nonetheless.
> That's my cue for nap time.
> Have fun all!



Happy Napping!!!



corky441 said:


> working at a Marina in the Northeast during "off" season has it's perks indeed.



Soon as the first snow comes and sticks, I'll be right there with you.


----------



## AnneR

> Happy Napping!!!



Did someone say NAP?  I am so there today.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hey everyone, I am home sick today with some sinus problems. I am feeling much better right now. Was running a fever and had a horrible headache the last 2 days. Hope to see everyone at chat tonight!.


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> Just looked out the window and it's snowing.
> Lightly, but snowing nonetheless.
> That's my cue for nap time.
> Have fun all!


 
It's not snowing here - in fact my A/C is still coming on - but I am feeling the need for a nap (or at least some couch time with Oprah)


----------



## chickie

Hi Becky,
 Hope you're feeling better soon. 


Looks like Jeff (dh) decided what he wants for our anniversary. We went Gator shopping today. Not the real ones, the utility vehicle ones.  We looked at John Deere Gators and Kawasaki Tyreks. He hasn't decide on which one he likes better yet, but he's getting closer. Would that be considered "OUR anniversary present"? Well, I guess he'd argue that I get to go to DAP without him, soooo, if it's a Gator he wants, it's a Gator he'll get!

Thanks for all the happy anniversary wishes, everyone. I can't believe how quickly 14 years have flown by!


----------



## corky441

Happy anniversary Jackie & Jeff


----------



## krissy2803

Looks like it's nap day!


----------



## jeanigor

This could be me today:


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> This could be me today:


----------



## spaddy

Todd have inspired me to post some photos of my son sleeping.  He is definitely his mother's son and can sleep anywhere.

This one is for Paul and Don.




This one is for the Yankees fans.




These are just funny.


----------



## NancyIL

spaddy said:


> Todd have inspired me to post some photos of my son sleeping.  He is definitely his mother's son and can sleep anywhere.
> 
> This one is for Paul and Don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the Yankees fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just funny.



Your son is adorable!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> *If you haven't ordered your DAP merchandise yet -- Critical Cafe Press crewneck sweatshirt WARNING!!!!
> 
> They apparently run HUGE. *
> 
> I ordered an XL, which is what I always do with sweatshirts because I like for them to be big and rooomie/comfy. This thing is so huge that Phillip and I could both fit into it at the same time.  (No comments from the peanut gallery on that please - yeah right.)
> 
> I'm going to wash it in hot water and dry the heck out of it on high, but have a feeling that I'll still be swimming in it.



Dodie let me know how this works out for you.
I always order a size larger as well.
I have not placed my order yet, I was going to do
that on Sunday when I return.


----------



## katscradle

chickie said:


> Good Wednesday morning, everyone,
> 
> Great weather here today. A little cool, but sunny. After the wettest October on record here, at least we have seen the sun everyday in November so far.
> 
> Today's our anniversary (14 years). We don't have any plans, but we are both off work on Wednesdays, so we'll have to see.  Hoping to go out to dinner tonight. We've both been feeling a little "off" the last few days. I've been running a low grade temp for several days now, but that seems to be the only symptom, other than that overall "don't feel good" kinda thing. Hopefully Millie won't get it. She has a big swim meet this weekend; she'd be heartbroken if she couldn't swim.
> 
> I've been counting down the days 'till DAP. 5 weeks from tomorrow Becky and I are flying down from St. Louis. Can't wait to see everyone!





Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> And speaking of the mask, do any of you travel by air with a mask on?  It seems silly, it looks silly, but if I get sick while I'm in CA, I'll be sick during DAP.  I DON'T want that.  I just wanted to know what other people do.  And IF you do, what kind of mask do you use?




I travel with the throw away hosiptal ones.
I have never felt the need to use them, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## guynwdm

3guysandagal said:


> Just posted over on the Theme Parks board where people were discussing Pop Warner this year.
> Some refered to them as "meandering hoardes."
> I informed them that there will be another group of meandering hoardes to be aware of at that time......
> 
> DISers!!!!!



Disers are not nearly as out of control as pop warner was the year I was there.  I had the unfortunate experience of being at the same resort when Disney threw 3 teams of kids and the parents (who might have been worse than the kids) out of the resort at 2 am.  In the parks it was a contest between the teams to see who could disrupt the most.  (i.e. going to the countries storyteller sessions and seeing how loud they could yell to drown out the storytellers)  Disney security was almost to the constant escort level with them....  Much worse than using a camera on a steek to take photos from the ground up....


----------



## jeanigor

guynwdm said:


> *Disers are not nearly as out of control as pop warner* was the year I was there.  I had the unfortunate experience of being at the same resort when Disney threw 3 teams of kids and the parents (who might have been worse than the kids) out of the resort at 2 am.  In the parks it was a contest between the teams to see who could disrupt the most.  (i.e. going to the countries storyteller sessions and seeing how loud they could yell to drown out the storytellers)  Disney security was almost to the constant escort level with them....  Much worse than using a camera on a steek to take photos from the ground up....



This sir, sounds like a challenge. Not a disrespectful one to Cast Members, but I feel we can do better!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> This could be me today:





spaddy said:


> Todd have inspired me to post some photos of my son sleeping.  He is definitely his mother's son and can sleep anywhere.
> 
> This one is for Paul and Don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the Yankees fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just funny.



It is amazing how young children can fall asleep in the oddest positions and it doesn't seem to phase them one bit.  

Anne your son is adorable.


----------



## georgemoe

hideeh said:


> I hope the novacaine wears off fast for you. Of all the technology and resources we have, *don't you think some one could come up with an antidote for novacaine?*



I was hoping that too and now that it has I'm wishing it didn't. Pain deep in the jaw bone.  What the doctor should have said was, "George you won't fell a thing at all, NOW!" But later that tooth will bother the heck out of you. 



Tonya2426 said:


> It's not snowing here - in fact my A/C is still coming on - but I am feeling the need for a nap (*or at least some couch time with Oprah*)



I'm going to have to endure that in about an hour when Deb gets home.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


>



Those pictures are great Anne! 

I think Elmo wants out of there!


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> It is amazing how young children can fall asleep in the oddest positions and it doesn't seem to phase them one bit.
> 
> Anne your son is adorable.





NancyIL said:


> Your son is adorable!



Thanks. 


Feel better soon George.


----------



## Annette_VA

Spaddy - your son reminds me of my younger one.  He would never nap in his crib, so I'd find him passed out in various places - LOL.  This chair was a favorite:





Looks real comfy, huh?


----------



## AnneR

Anne and Annette - your sons are adorable.

My girls never feel asleep like that, I guess they do take after me.  I have never been a good sleeper - the slightest sound wakes me up and schedule changes and stress blow my sleep out of the water.


----------



## exwdwcm

love the sleeping babies pics- here is mine:
thanksgiving wore him out last year





so Pop Warner- my experience was in 2005- we stayed at POR.   there was overflow there.  we had to call security one night- the bus unloaded right outside our POR door (we looked out to the parking lot, first floor, building 15 i think).    they came off screaming, hollering and running up and down stairs and corridors at like 11pm and midnight.   We had a sleeping 2yo.    We asked them politely to cool it and stop running upstairs screaming.   finally had to call security and we apparently were not the only ones.   We also had problems with overcrowded pool and food court and drunken chaperones not really chaperoning at the pool! lol heck, they probably needed a drink! I was young and annoying once too.   they didn't bother us in the parks at all- in fact we had a nice run in with some polite nice young men that were in line with us at space mtn- the lights came on and ride stopped, so we chatted for a while.   Can't say i would ever stay in a mod or value where they are staying again, but otherwise, they shouldn't be an issue too much i wouldn't think?  We also drove our own rental car, not disney transportation, so we didn't see them there either.


----------



## Tonya2426

guynwdm said:


> Disers are not nearly as out of control as pop warner was the year I was there. I had the unfortunate experience of being at the same resort when Disney threw 3 teams of kids and the parents (who might have been worse than the kids) out of the resort at 2 am. In the parks it was a contest between the teams to see who could disrupt the most. (i.e. going to the countries storyteller sessions and seeing how loud they could yell to drown out the storytellers) Disney security was almost to the constant escort level with them.... Much worse than using a camera on a steek to take photos from the ground up....


 
I was there when all that happened - although I didn't see any of it    but I did hear about it.   Not sure how I got so lucky.


----------



## sshaw10060

You know when I said I wasn't going to make anyone cry today? Boy was I wrong. One of the students came to me to talk about some challenges she was having and the tears started rolling.  For the record I didn't cause the crying. I was more like the recipient.


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> Here's hoping he gets better.
> I am sicker than a dog here.



Feel better Kat!!



3guysandagal said:


> Just posted over on the Theme Parks board where people were discussing Pop Warner this year.
> Some refered to them as "meandering hoardes."
> I informed them that there will be another group of meandering hoardes to be aware of at that time......
> 
> DISers!!!!!



Don't warn them!! I like watching people's eyes bug out of their heads!! 



halliesmommy01 said:


> Hey everyone, I am home sick today with some sinus problems. I am feeling much better right now. Was running a fever and had a horrible headache the last 2 days. Hope to see everyone at chat tonight!.



Feel better Becky!!



sshaw10060 said:


> You know when I said I wasn't going to make anyone cry today? Boy was I wrong. One of the students came to me to talk about some challenges she was having and the tears started rolling.  For the record I didn't cause the crying. I was more like the recipient.



You're going to have to start carrying around tissues with you if you keep it up!!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> You know when I said I wasn't going to make anyone cry today? Boy was I wrong. One of the students came to me to talk about some challenges she was having and the tears started rolling.  For the record I didn't cause the crying. I was more like the recipient.



Maybe you are just that good shoulder to cry on


----------



## wildfan1473

spaddy said:


> Todd have inspired me to post some photos of my son sleeping.  He is definitely his mother's son and can sleep anywhere.
> 
> This one is for Paul and Don.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the Yankees fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just funny.



These are too cute!  My younger one is the same way - he is the only person I know that can fall asleep riding on a snowmobile 

Oh, and I think we have the same crib/toddler bed!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

The sleeping baby pics are a riot.   My son would crash out like that too.   I would be on the computer or something and he would be passed out on the floor in the middle of whatever he was doing.   I felt like such a horrible mom but at least I didnt have to fight over naps.   He slept all the time.


I had a good day today.   Psycho mama didnt show up at school so I didnt have to deal with that.    House is almost done for walkthrough tomorrow.   

I cant believe I finally get to move next week!!!


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> The sleeping baby pics are a riot.   My son would crash out like that too.   I would be on the computer or something and he would be passed out on the floor in the middle of whatever he was doing.   I felt like such a horrible mom but at least I didnt have to fight over naps.   He slept all the time.
> 
> 
> I had a good day today.   Psycho mama didnt show up at school so I didnt have to deal with that.    House is almost done for walkthrough tomorrow.
> 
> I cant believe I finally get to move next week!!!



Wow - this move came up fast - next week.  You must be very excited.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> This could be me today:



I've heard DH tell stories of this happening to him while in college.


----------



## Annette_VA

wildfan1473 said:


> These are too cute!  My younger one is the same way - he is the only person I know that can fall asleep riding on a snowmobile
> 
> Oh, and I think we have the same crib/toddler bed!



LOL on the snowmobile. Ryan would also fall asleep anytime we went out on my dad's boat. We have a pic of him asleep at the steering wheel (Sitting on my dad's lap). He was "helping drive" one minute & dead asleep the next. We'd always joke that he would look back on these boat trips thinking we never left the marina because that's all he ever saw!


----------



## AnneR

Wow - I have heard of this phenonom of napping children.  Mine only did this for the babysitter, never for mom.  My memories are walking the floor trying to get them to sleep.  Youngest didn't sleep through the night until she was almost 2.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

AnneR said:


> Wow - I have heard of this phenonom of napping children.  Mine only did this for the babysitter, never for mom.  My memories are walking the floor trying to get them to sleep.  Youngest didn't sleep through the night until she was almost 2.



WOW that must have been really hard.   I only had trouble the first few months.   The sleep deprivation was the worst.    I was lucky and had the child that slept 12 hours a day.   I thought something was wrong with  my kiddo because my best friends son was like you described.   Up all the time.   You are one strong mama to have survived that.


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> WOW that must have been really hard.   I only had trouble the first few months.   The sleep deprivation was the worst.    I was lucky and had the child that slept 12 hours a day.   I thought something was wrong with  my kiddo because my best friends son was like you described.   Up all the time.   You are one strong mama to have survived that.



It was rough - I also had a two year old at the time.  Youngest has always done things her way - sat, crawled and stood at 5 months, refused to take a bottle or any food until 10 months old.  Today she is almost 5"6" still very active but she has discovered sleep.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

DS would fall asleep most often holding a book up in front of his face...not sure how many pictures I have of that!  Thanks for sharing the pics - those kidlets are adorable.

I had a short Disney fix today when I visited the Disney Store at Vaughan, near Toronto.  I bought my niece some Tinkerbell  things for her birthday...an awesome silky, big tube pillow with the fairies on it complete with lovely little felt leaves around its edges, a Tink nightgown with tulle sleeves (very sparkly), a Tink doll and a Rosetta doll and I purchased a great reusable Tink bag instead of wrap or a gift bag to present it in!  She will be very happy.  I also got myself a great big reusable Mickey holiday Joy bag as well as a bonus Mickey/Minnie holiday snowglobe for only $10 with a purchase of over $35 .  Very pleased with this as I am going with more of a Disney Christmas theme this year.  I am making up some Disney ornaments from printables I found on the net...I wouldn't consider myself overly crafty, but I am clever.  I am also going to have a mini-tree decorated with my Christmas pins collected or purchased over the past few years.  Had this brainstorm a while ago and I see some more Christmas pins in my purchasing future...oh, around December 10, I believe!  

Hope everyone had an enjoyable day and I wish you restful evenings!


----------



## 3guysandagal

DS5 at the TSM party last year....


----------



## hideeh

sshaw10060 said:


> You know when I said I wasn't going to make anyone cry today? Boy was I wrong. One of the students came to me to talk about some challenges she was having and the tears started rolling.  For the record I didn't cause the crying. I was more like the recipient.



You so need this vacation! 

I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## DVCsince02

All this sleeping kids talk makes me giggle.  

Hey Brandie, tell them how I put Evan to sleep.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> All this sleeping kids talk makes me giggle.
> 
> Hey Brandie, tell them how I put Evan to sleep.



I've been "witness" to this phenomena...she walks him to his room, puts him in bed, says give momma kisses, says goodnight, and leaves the room. And he goes to sleep...

My sister has to sit outside my nephew's door to make sure that he stays in bed. And Jen just says goodnight...


----------



## mainegal

Madi100 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!  I look forward to the day when this moving stuff is behind us, and I have all day to just DIS.  Surely a newer bigger house will clean itself.  And we will have two washers and dryers and I'm sure one of them will have to be able to work on their own, right???



I love your idea of a house that works for you! Good luck. Usually a bigger house means more work. If you can swing it, go for it!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Everyones in chat and I'm not....

Darn iPhone....

I'm listening to old podcasts to remedy my depression.


----------



## mainegal

3guysandagal said:


> Everyones in chat and I'm not....
> 
> Darn iPhone....



I am in both places!

I do not have an iPhone, darn or otherwise.


----------



## 3guysandagal

mainegal said:


> I am in both places!
> 
> I do not have an iPhone, darn or otherwise.



Anything exciting happening in chat?

I know, Pete is giving away cruises, right?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> You know when I said I wasn't going to make anyone cry today? Boy was I wrong. One of the students came to me to talk about some challenges she was having and the tears started rolling.  For the record I didn't cause the crying. I was more like the recipient.



So I'm guessing you weren't in on the laparoscopic spay of the Bengal tiger today then, huh?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hey!
The boards are back!
Kat was up for about 10 mins a while ago.
Still not feeling well.
Still listening to old podcasts.
Off to bed after this one.
Oct. 1/08.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> DS5 at the TSM party last year....




I remember this!
Max kept thinking he was going to go head first off the chair.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> I love your idea of a house that works for you! Good luck. Usually a bigger house means more work. If you can swing it, go for it!



I love this idea as well.
Let me know if they start making them.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I've been "witness" to this phenomena...she walks him to his room, puts him in bed, says give momma kisses, says goodnight, and leaves the room. And he goes to sleep...
> 
> My sister has to sit outside my nephew's door to make sure that he stays in bed. And Jen just says goodnight...



I wish it had been that easy!
Now I just say kisses goodnight and let them argue till they fall asleep.

Well it's 4:25am and I don't like this medication I took.
We have to be up and out in 3 hours.
talked to the boys yesterday and they are both down with colds as 
well. I guess better for it to be over and done with now though.
Well I am off to try and get a little more shut eye.


----------



## mainegal

I keep waking up at 4:00 and can't get back to sleep. Could be why I am so sleepy while driving home.


----------



## georgemoe

Hi peeps. 

Off to the surgeon with pops. Have a great day.


----------



## mainegal

georgemoe said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> Off to the surgeon with pops. Have a great day.



Hope all goes well.


----------



## BilltM

georgemoe said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> Off to the surgeon with pops. Have a great day.



George, I hope everything goes well.

I must be up way early!!!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I keep waking up at 4:00 and can't get back to sleep. Could be why I am so sleepy while driving home.



I'm with you Lyn.  I try to fool myself that I will go back to sleep and usually give that up about 4:30.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I'm with you Lyn.  I try to fool myself that I will go back to sleep and usually give that up about 4:30.




It will be bright enough soon and I will go for my morning walk.  But I will still be tired driving home!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> It will be bright enough soon and I will go for my morning walk.  But I will still be tired driving home!



I have to end my day with a conference call.  It is going to be very hard to concentrate.  I am hoping that I get readjusted soon so at least I can make it to 5:00.


----------



## tlcoke

Lot's of folks up early this morning.  Good morning Everyone!! 
I am getting ready to head out for my morning walk.  

Enjoy your trip Scott!!!

Happy Birthday, Aaron!!

George, Hope everything goes well with the surgery.


All this nap talk and pictures and I want to go back to bed.


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> Anything exciting happening in chat?
> 
> I know, Pete is giving away cruises, right?



No Cruises but The DAP Credentials are printed and will be going in the mail real soon per Kevin.  Also they will come attached to a  DisUnplugged Lanyard.


----------



## Annette_VA

Morning, all.  

I was supposed to be able to sleep in a bit today because both boys will be staying home from school today.  Now they both have fevers.  

Unfortunately, my plan was foiled by a certain 6-year-old who came into our room at 5:30 saying he was seeing "spooky things from October."  

(((Yawn)))



georgemoe said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> Off to the surgeon with pops. Have a great day.


Hope all goes well, George!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> 
> Off to the surgeon with pops. Have a great day.



Hey George, hope all goes well today.
How's the jaw and tooth?


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> No Cruises but The DAP Credentials are printed and will be going in the mail real soon per Kevin.  Also they will come attached to a  DisUnplugged Lanyard.



whohoo!
He is going to be tickled about the lanyard.
He lost his on the cruise.

Happy birthday Aaron!


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> Morning, all.
> 
> I was supposed to be able to sleep in a bit today because both boys will be staying home from school today.  Now they both have fevers.
> 
> Unfortunately, my plan was foiled by a certain 6-year-old who came into our room at 5:30 saying he was seeing "spooky things from October."
> 
> (((Yawn)))
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well, George!





Hey Annette sorry to hear that.
Hopefully more rest will come your way later today.


----------



## AnneR

Second morning in a row where my internet just disappeared.  Had to restart the router.

Not sure what to do with myself this morning.  I have been up for hours, am ready for work but I have to take DD12 to an eight o'clock doctors appointment.  Lots of stuff going on last night so I am letting the girls sleep a little later.

I am thinking that 5 weeks from today, I will on an airplane on my way to DAP[/SIZE]


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> I am thinking that 5 weeks from today, I will on an airplane on my way to DAP[/SIZE]



I am now thinking the same thought!


----------



## Annette_VA

AnneR said:


> I am thinking that 5 weeks from today, I will on an airplane on my way to DAP[/SIZE]




Me too - 5 weeks from this exact moment, I'll be taking off!


----------



## scarlett873

I guess my DH spoke to the house and he claims that the house said that I was too depressing so they're both kicking me out to go visit my mommy.  So I'm heading out today to stay at mom's for a night or two. She just lives about two hours north of us...and I'll get to see my nephew! How could that not cheer you up? 

Five weeks from today...not sure what i'll be doing at exactly this moment...hopefully working for a few hours before I have to be at the airport!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I guess my DH spoke to the house and he claims that the house said that I was too depressing so they're both kicking me out to go visit my mommy.  So I'm heading out today to stay at mom's for a night or two. She just lives about two hours north of us...and I'll get to see my nephew! How could that not cheer you up?
> 
> Five weeks from today...not sure what i'll be doing at exactly this moment...hopefully working for a few hours before I have to be at the airport!



Have fun at your mom's Brandie.


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning! Today should be interesting as we officially go "live" that is if the phones are working!!  We need a better tech guy!!

George, hope Dad's surgery goes well!! 

Happy Birthday Aaron!!!!


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> I am now thinking the same thought!


five weeks from now we will have already been there for more
than a week and will be very excited to see all our friends arriving.
I noticed your located close to us.
We live in Oak Ridges or the north end of Richmond Hill now.
Everytime I go to the Vaughon mills mall I get lost.
I hate that mall!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am thinking that 5 weeks from today, I will on an airplane on my way to DAP[/SIZE]



I will be driving to Indianapolis to catch my plane at this time in 5 weeks.


----------



## DVCsince02

WOW!  5 weeks from today!!!!


----------



## LMO429

Just stopping in to say Hi

I don't know why but everytime I am in Chat I get so tired. I think reading all the posts so quickly makes me sleepy.  this is the 3x my husband found me asleep with the computer in front of my face. Maybe next time I will chat from a chair instead of my bed


----------



## AnneR

I'll be back in a little while.  It is officially time to get started today.  Off to the doctor's office.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I guess my DH spoke to the house and he claims that the house said that I was too depressing so they're both kicking me out to go visit my mommy.  So I'm heading out today to stay at mom's for a night or two. She just lives about two hours north of us...and I'll get to see my nephew! How could that not cheer you up?
> 
> Five weeks from today...not sure what i'll be doing at exactly this moment...hopefully working for a few hours before I have to be at the airport!



Have fun at your mom's and give your new nephew a big hug for us!
A baby fix is just what you need right now, that will cheer you up for sure.
Trying to edit on an iPhone sorry!
sure.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> Off to the surgeon with pops. Have a great day.



Morning George, hope things go well today.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> No Cruises but The DAP Credentials are printed and will be going in the mail real soon per Kevin.  Also they will come attached to a  DisUnplugged Lanyard.





katscradle said:


> whohoo!
> He is going to be tickled about the lanyard.
> He lost his on the cruise.
> 
> Happy birthday Aaron!



I seem to have misplaced mine, too. Last place I can remember having it was Doorway 2 Dreams in Chicago.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I guess my DH spoke to the house and he claims that the house said that I was too depressing so they're both kicking me out to go visit my mommy.  So I'm heading out today to stay at mom's for a night or two. She just lives about two hours north of us...and I'll get to see my nephew! How could that not cheer you up?
> 
> Five weeks from today...not sure what i'll be doing at exactly this moment...hopefully working for a few hours before I have to be at the airport!



Matt has conversations with your house and you're listening to him? I think he is a tad off.

But go have fun with your mom and new nephew.

Maybe the house will stop talking about you when it misses you.


----------



## katscradle

Well it's snowing here this morning.
Big fluffy flakes!
Will make hunting easier, but I will not be going out today.
This cold has really gotten the better of me.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning



 Morning Kim!!

I know its only one more wake up until the weekend, but today is already blech.

Here's to making the most of it.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone!
In  exactly 5 weeks from now I will be at GF relaxing. 


Happy Birthday Aaron!






georgemoe said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> Off to the surgeon with pops. Have a great day.




I hope everything goes Ok today George.



tlcoke said:


> No Cruises but The DAP Credentials are printed and will be going in the mail real soon per Kevin.  Also they will come attached to a  DisUnplugged Lanyard.




    I didn't like the clip at the end of my DIS lanyard in May. It kept releasing my credentials. So on the ship I bought a DCL lanyard. I will be using that lanyard. 




Annette_VA said:


> Morning, all.
> 
> I was supposed to be able to sleep in a bit today because both boys will be staying home from school today.  Now they both have fevers.
> 
> Unfortunately, my plan was foiled by a certain 6-year-old who came into our room at 5:30 saying he was seeing "spooky things from October."
> 
> (((Yawn)))
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well, George!




I hope everyone feels better soon.



scarlett873 said:


> I guess my DH spoke to the house and he claims that the house said that I was too depressing so they're both kicking me out to go visit my mommy.  So I'm heading out today to stay at mom's for a night or two. She just lives about two hours north of us...and I'll get to see my nephew! How could that not cheer you up?
> 
> Five weeks from today...not sure what i'll be doing at exactly this moment...hopefully working for a few hours before I have to be at the airport!




Have fun at your moms! 



katscradle said:


> Well it's snowing here this morning.
> Big fluffy flakes!
> Will make hunting easier, but I will not be going out today.
> This cold has really gotten the better of me.



I hope you feel better soon Katherine.


----------



## katscradle

Thanks Anna!
It just seems to be getting worse each day though.
So no hunting for me today.
That wasn't my call, John was the one to make that call.
I feel bad, like I am letting him down.
Even though he would say different.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Thanks Anna!
> It just seems to be getting worse each day though.
> So no hunting for me today.
> That wasn't my call, John was the one to make that call.
> I feel bad, like I am letting him down.
> Even though he would say different.



Being out in the cold is not the  best idea. Stay in and rest.


----------



## sshaw10060

UrsulasShadow said:


> So I'm guessing you weren't in on the laparoscopic spay of the Bengal tiger today then, huh?



Actually, One of my classmates owns the zoo where it came from.  I went with the anesthesia people to say hi and help put in a catheter. Very cool even though I use to work in a zoo while in college.

I was a bachelor last night and looking forward to a great nights sleep.  Was all packed and ready for bed at 11. Set the alarm for 7. Found myself wide awake at 5am. Sometimes life just isn't fair.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Actually, One of my classmates owns the zoo where it came from.  I went with the anesthesia people to say hi and help put in a catheter.
> 
> I was a bachelor last night and looking forward to a greta nights sleep.  Was all packed and ready for bed at 11. Set the alarm for 7. Found myself wide awake at 5am. Sometimes life just isn't fair.



Indeed it is not. But I know you will have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Being out in the cold is not the  best idea. Stay in and rest.


I know!


----------



## ADP

Good morning friends!  It's a beautiful day here in Central Indiana!  

Can I get a WHOA DAP!!!


*WHOOOOOAAAAA  DAAAAAAPP!!!!!!  *


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Actually, One of my classmates owns the zoo where it came from.  I went with the anesthesia people to say hi and help put in a catheter. Very cool even though I use to work in a zoo while in college.
> 
> I was a bachelor last night and looking forward to a great nights sleep.  Was all packed and ready for bed at 11. Set the alarm for 7. Found myself wide awake at 5am. Sometimes life just isn't fair.



Look on the bright side, at least you won't be late!
Have a great trip!


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Good morning friends!  It's a beautiful day here in Central Indiana!
> 
> Can I get a WHOA DAP!!!
> 
> 
> *WHOOOOOAAAAA  DAAAAAAPP!!!!!!  *



WHOOOOOAAAAA DAAAAAP
and a Happy Birthday too!


----------



## firsttimemom

Annette_VA said:


> Morning, all.
> 
> I was supposed to be able to sleep in a bit today because both boys will be staying home from school today.  Now they both have fevers.




I hope they have a nice relaxing day and are well enough to go back tomorrow.


----------



## ADP

katscradle said:


> WHOOOOOAAAAA DAAAAAP
> and a Happy Birthday too!


Thanks!  
True story about my Birthday.

My Mother was on her way to vote for Richard Nixon (Election Day 1968) when she went into labor with me.  
"I am not a crook"!


----------



## tlcoke

adp said:


> good morning friends!  It's a beautiful day here in central indiana!
> 
> can i get a whoa dap!!!
> 
> 
> *whoooooaaaaa  daaaaaapp!!!!!!  *



*whoooooaaaaa  daaaaaapp!!!!!!  *


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Good morning friends!  It's a beautiful day here in Central Indiana!
> 
> Can I get a WHOA DAP!!!
> 
> 
> *WHOOOOOAAAAA  DAAAAAAPP!!!!!!  *


*
WHOOOOOAAAAA  DAAAAAAPP!!!!!!*

Happy Birthday, Tricky


----------



## chirurgeon

Good Morning everyone.  The ankle is feeling a little better.  I took one of my pills this morning, but I might have to lay off tonight because Mom wants to go visite a friend in the hospital.  Can't drive on this medication.  I got some of those thermal heat wraps and I have one on my ankle right now.  It feels good. 

Happy Birthday, Aaron!!!!!!!

And by the way...

WHOOOAAAA  DAAAPPPPPPP

Kim


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Thanks!
> True story about my Birthday.
> 
> My Mother was on her way to vote for Richard Nixon (Election Day 1968) when she went into labor with me.
> "I am not a crook"!



Sounds like you were looking out for your mommy!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well it's snowing here this morning.
> Big fluffy flakes!
> Will make hunting easier, but I will not be going out today.
> This cold has really gotten the better of me.



Sounds like the cold I had a couple of weeks ago, just felt exhausted for a couple of days.  Best thing I did was listen to how tired I felt and slept.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Actually, One of my classmates owns the zoo where it came from.  I went with the anesthesia people to say hi and help put in a catheter. Very cool even though I use to work in a zoo while in college.
> 
> I was a bachelor last night and looking forward to a great nights sleep.  Was all packed and ready for bed at 11. Set the alarm for 7. Found myself wide awake at 5am. Sometimes life just isn't fair.



Wow, I seem to be sharing my sleep patterns with everyone here.  Whenever I set an alarm, I wake up well before the time it is set.  Drives everyone crazy - I am always up and ready to go when they are waking up

Safe travels Scott!


----------



## AnneR

ADP said:


> Thanks!
> True story about my Birthday.
> 
> My Mother was on her way to vote for Richard Nixon (Election Day 1968) when she went into labor with me.
> "I am not a crook"!



Happy Birthday Aaron.


----------



## tickledtink33

Happy Birthday Aaron!


----------



## sshaw10060

Aaron,

My wife went into labor on election day as well.  Not nearly as exciting as the Nixon election, but she did go vote while in labor.  The little old women that ran the polling place were quite impressed.


----------



## georgemoe

mainegal said:


> Hope all goes well.





BilltM said:


> George, I hope everything goes well.





tlcoke said:


> George, Hope everything goes well with the surgery.





Annette_VA said:


> Hope all goes well, George!





katscradle said:


> Hey George, hope all goes well today.
> How's the jaw and tooth?





shellyminnie said:


> George, hope Dad's surgery goes well!!





jeanigor said:


> Morning George, hope things go well today.





aspen37 said:


> I hope everything goes Ok today George.



Thanks everyone. The cateract surgery went well and much quicker than was detailed to us. Dad checked in about 6:15, went in for prep at 6:25, and was back out at 8:25am.  Much quicker than the "Plan for up to 6 hours". I told him with the patch on his left eye he could act like a pirate until they take it off tomorrow.  All he wanted was a Dunkin Donut.  Tomorrow he goes back in for post op check up and removal of the patch.

Katherine hope you feel better. My jaw is a bit sore today. Thanks for asking. 



sshaw10060 said:


> Actually, One of my classmates owns the zoo where it came from.  I went with the anesthesia people to say hi and help put in a catheter. Very cool even though I use to work in a zoo while in college.
> 
> I was a bachelor last night and looking forward to a great nights sleep.  Was all packed and ready for bed at 11. Set the alarm for 7. Found myself wide awake at 5am. Sometimes life just isn't fair.



So Scott where are the tiger pictures? Hope you have a great trip! 



ADP said:


> Good morning friends!  It's a beautiful day here in Central Indiana!
> 
> Can I get a WHOA DAP!!!
> 
> 
> *WHOOOOOAAAAA  DAAAAAAPP!!!!!!  *



Hey Aaron.  *Whooooaaaa DAAAAAAP!*

Oh and Happy Birthday!


----------



## tiggerbell

I wanted to share sleeping children pictures, too! (Disneyland, April 2009)


----------



## ADP

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes everyone!  You guys are the best!  

Scott...That's some story.  My Mother did not make it to the polling station.  one less vote for Nixon due to natural causes...


----------



## exwdwcm

missed chat last night- shipping off my laptop to HP for repair today.   i am going to miss it!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> The sleeping baby pics are a riot. My son would crash out like that too. I would be on the computer or something and he would be passed out on the floor in the middle of whatever he was doing. I felt like such a horrible mom but at least I didnt have to fight over naps. He slept all the time.
> 
> 
> I had a good day today. Psycho mama didnt show up at school so I didnt have to deal with that. House is almost done for walkthrough tomorrow.
> 
> I cant believe I finally get to move next week!!!


yeah, great news!!!!



AnneR said:


> Wow - I have heard of this phenonom of napping children. Mine only did this for the babysitter, never for mom. My memories are walking the floor trying to get them to sleep. Youngest didn't sleep through the night until she was almost 2.


oh no, that must have been really tough!!!  it can really take it out of you. 



katscradle said:


> I wish it had been that easy!
> Now I just say kisses goodnight and let them argue till they fall asleep.
> 
> Well it's 4:25am and I don't like this medication I took.
> We have to be up and out in 3 hours.
> talked to the boys yesterday and they are both down with colds as
> well. I guess better for it to be over and done with now though.
> Well I am off to try and get a little more shut eye.


hope you guys are feeling better!



georgemoe said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> Off to the surgeon with pops. Have a great day.


good luck today with your dad.   best wishes for great health and recovery!



scarlett873 said:


> I guess my DH spoke to the house and he claims that the house said that I was too depressing so they're both kicking me out to go visit my mommy.  So I'm heading out today to stay at mom's for a night or two. She just lives about two hours north of us...and I'll get to see my nephew! How could that not cheer you up?
> 
> Five weeks from today...not sure what i'll be doing at exactly this moment...hopefully working for a few hours before I have to be at the airport!


sounds like a lot of fun- and who doesn't love some baby time!   but i am a bit worried about him talking to the house and all......just make sure he doesn't go all amityville horror on us or anything! houses don't kill people, people do!



sshaw10060 said:


> Actually, One of my classmates owns the zoo where it came from. I went with the anesthesia people to say hi and help put in a catheter. Very cool even though I use to work in a zoo while in college.
> 
> I was a bachelor last night and looking forward to a great nights sleep. Was all packed and ready for bed at 11. Set the alarm for 7. Found myself wide awake at 5am. Sometimes life just isn't fair.


ouch, don't you just hate that! 



chirurgeon said:


> Good Morning everyone. The ankle is feeling a little better. I took one of my pills this morning, but I might have to lay off tonight because Mom wants to go visite a friend in the hospital. Can't drive on this medication. I got some of those thermal heat wraps and I have one on my ankle right now. It feels good.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Aaron!!!!!!!
> 
> And by the way...
> 
> WHOOOAAAA DAAAPPPPPPP
> 
> Kim


hope your ankle continues to recover!  are you thinking you will be good to go by DAP?


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> I wanted to share sleeping children pictures, too! (Disneyland, April 2009)



Now this is a picture that I can relate to.  My girls are sleepy lumps in the morning - just like this.


----------



## AnneR

Jaime - Are you all settled in the house now?


----------



## wdwscout

*Happy Birthday Aaron!* 


oh, and  *WHOOAAA DAAAPPP!!! *


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I wanted to share sleeping children pictures, too! (Disneyland, April 2009)



For Y'alls Information:

I don't look this pretty whilst I am slumbering. We shall hope that you won't be subjected to photos.....


----------



## UrsulasShadow

dapdapdaphaphaphaphaphaphaphaphappyhappyhappyhappybirthdayadpadpadpadpdapdapdapdapdap


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> For Y'alls Information:
> 
> I don't look this pretty whilst I am slumbering. We shall hope that you won't be subjected to photos.....



Interesting concept -  you are FAMOUS after all.  I wonder what In Touch or US would pay for compromising photos??


----------



## sshaw10060

UrsulasShadow said:


> dapdapdaphaphaphaphaphaphaphaphappyhappyhappyhappybirthdayadpadpadpadpdapdapdapdapdap



Not very busy today Mindy are you?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Interesting concept -  you are FAMOUS after all.  I wonder what In Touch or US would pay for compromising photos??



The royalty thing was so 90's. Nobody wants candid photos unless there is an elicit video tape floating around.


----------



## exwdwcm

oh and HAPPY BDAY Aaron- hope it is a great one!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> The royalty thing was so 90's. Nobody wants candid photos unless there is an elicit video tape floating around.



We protect our royalty here anyway - what happens at DAP stays on


the DIS.


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> Jaime - Are you all settled in the house now?


 
We moved in Saturday.  We found out immediately that the electric was a problem (light switches should not smoke.)

Luckily for us, we have a friend who is a licensed electricial and a heck of a nice guy.  In the last 3 days, he has rewired half our house, is installing a bigger circuit box today, and will finish rewiring the rest of the house tomorrow.

The furnace is getting cleaned and serviced this afternoon.  This weekend, I tackle cleaning out the dryer hose.  And then we're in business!


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> We moved in Saturday.  We found out immediately that the electric was a problem (light switches should not smoke.)
> 
> Luckily for us, we have a friend who is a licensed electricial and a heck of a nice guy.  In the last 3 days, he has rewired half our house, is installing a bigger circuit box today, and will finish rewiring the rest of the house tomorrow.
> 
> The furnace is getting cleaned and serviced this afternoon.  This weekend, I tackle cleaning out the dryer hose.  And then we're in business!



Oh my! No light switches should not smoke.  You are lucky you found the problem quickly.

Pictures some time please -


----------



## baby1disney

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and I hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## hideeh

Hi all!  

Hope you have a nice birthday Aaron.

It is raining really hard here this morning. But at least it isn't snow!

Have a safe trip Brandie. I hope some nephew time makes you feel better.

Scott safe travels and enjoy the sunshine! 

Glad everything went ok with your dad George. Enjoy Dunkin' Donuts. Actually, have an extra one for the time you couldn't eat yesterday! 

Kat rest up so you are strong for your next trip. 

Kim glad to hear the ankle is feeling a little better with the extra heat helper.

Cute kiddo pictures! Mine never slept...she still doesn't sleep good. I would be afraid to risk the flash waking her up if I tried to catch a rare moment of sleep on camera. 

Have a great day today!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone and I hope everyone is doing great!!



 Hiya!


----------



## TXYankee

tiggerbell said:


> We moved in Saturday.  We found out immediately that the electric was a problem (light switches should not smoke.)
> 
> Luckily for us, we have a friend who is a licensed electricial and a heck of a nice guy.  In the last 3 days, he has rewired half our house, is installing a bigger circuit box today, and will finish rewiring the rest of the house tomorrow.
> 
> The furnace is getting cleaned and serviced this afternoon.  This weekend, I tackle cleaning out the dryer hose.  And then we're in business!



WOW...smoking light switches!  Glad your friend was so nice.  Electrical work can get very expensive.  Good luck with the rest of the chores!


----------



## AnneR

baby1disney said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone and I hope everyone is doing great!!



  Good to see you again


----------



## mikelan6

So I just read on Teresa's Facebook that she is almost ready to send out the DAP credentials.

Now, I heard that these credentials are highly guarded by armored security as they have such high value.  Each credential has a hologram of Ferris so that no one is able to make fake passes.  They will also have your DNA encrypted on them so that when you do the biometric scan at the DHS gate, no one else can get in but you.  They are also being sent out to each attendee using Fedex's armored delivery service and you will have to show a retina scan to receive them.  

See y'all at DAP!


----------



## TXYankee

hideeh said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hope you have a nice birthday Aaron.
> 
> It is raining really hard here this morning. But at least it isn't snow!
> 
> Have a safe trip Brandie. I hope some nephew time makes you feel better.
> 
> Scott safe travels and enjoy the sunshine!
> 
> Glad everything went ok with your dad George. Enjoy Dunkin' Donuts. Actually, have an extra one for the time you couldn't eat yesterday!
> 
> Kat rest up so you are strong for your next trip.
> 
> Kim glad to hear the ankle is feeling a little better with the extra heat helper.
> 
> Cute kiddo pictures! Mine never slept...she still doesn't sleep good. I would be afraid to risk the flash waking her up if I tried to catch a rare moment of sleep on camera.
> 
> Have a great day today!



What she said!!  I hate to steal your words, but summed up everything so well!!




baby1disney said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone and I hope everyone is doing great!!



Hi Terri!  How was orietation for school?  All ready to start?


----------



## hideeh

mikelan6 said:


> So I just read on Teresa's Facebook that she is almost ready to send out the DAP credentials.
> 
> Now, I heard that these credentials are highly guarded by armored security as they have such high value.  Each credential has a hologram of Ferris so that no one is able to make fake passes.  They will also have your DNA encrypted on them so that when you do the biometric scan at the DHS gate, no one else can get in but you.  They are also being sent out to each attendee using Fedex's armored delivery service and you will have to show a retina scan to receive them.
> 
> See y'all at DAP!


----------



## TXYankee

mikelan6 said:


> So I just read on Teresa's Facebook that she is almost ready to send out the DAP credentials.
> 
> Now, I heard that these credentials are highly guarded by armored security as they have such high value.  Each credential has a hologram of Ferris so that no one is able to make fake passes.  They will also have your DNA encrypted on them so that when you do the biometric scan at the DHS gate, no one else can get in but you.  They are also being sent out to each attendee using Fedex's armored delivery service and you will have to show a retina scan to receive them.
> 
> See y'all at DAP!



<Giggle>  That made me laugh!

Better scoop out DH's eye before he goes to work!


----------



## AnneR

> Cute kiddo pictures! Mine never slept...she still doesn't sleep good. I would be afraid to risk the flash waking her up if I tried to catch a rare moment of sleep on camera.



That is how mine were, especially the youngest.  Now as teenagers, the have learned how to sleep and sleep and sleep.

Alarms go off for 20, 30 minutes and still no reaction


----------



## baby1disney

Hi guys!!!

I started school this past week and it's going great!! I already have my first A!!!!

Anyways, it looks like I won't be join you for DAP...as far as the TSM event. I was(and still somewhat) going thru alot of things right now in my life, and I missed the deadline..as I seen on the first page that it's booked and no one else can sign up for it.

I still might come down and join for DATW..but I'll have to see what's going on.

If everything goes right and I pass my classes, I should be starting my Surgical program in March!!! WOOHOOOO!!!!

Oh..and TXYankee..I can listen to the show here at school and I heard you on the email show!! Awesome and these people are hilarious!!!! I can see why everyone gets so excited when the shows are on!!


----------



## jeanigor

mikelan6 said:


> So I just read on Teresa's Facebook that she is almost ready to send out the DAP credentials.
> 
> Now, I heard that these credentials are highly guarded by armored security as they have such high value.  Each credential has a hologram of Ferris so that no one is able to make fake passes.  They will also have your DNA encrypted on them so that when you do the biometric scan at the DHS gate, no one else can get in but you.  They are also being sent out to each attendee using Fedex's armored delivery service and you will have to show a retina scan to receive them.
> 
> See y'all at DAP!



Someone is a comedian!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

katscradle said:


> five weeks from now we will have already been there for more
> than a week and will be very excited to see all our friends arriving.
> I noticed your located close to us.
> We live in Oak Ridges or the north end of Richmond Hill now.
> Everytime I go to the Vaughon mills mall I get lost.
> I hate that mall!



I live in Niagara, close to NOTL and I echo your feeling about VM - I really only drop in there on occasion on my way back from Orillia to hit the Disney Store and Children's Place.  It is massive...


----------



## chickie

georgemoe said:


> Thanks everyone. The cateract surgery went well and much quicker than was detailed to us. Dad checked in about 6:15, went in for prep at 6:25, and was back out at 8:25am.  Much quicker than the "Plan for up to 6 hours". I told him with the patch on his left eye he could act like a pirate until they take it off tomorrow.  All he wanted was a Dunkin Donut.  Tomorrow he goes back in for post op check up and removal of the patch.



Glad to hear things went well with your dad's cataract surgery. Mom MIL just had one eye done on Tuesday, and she is doing well. She still has to get the other one done in a few weeks.



mikelan6 said:


> So I just read on Teresa's Facebook that she is almost ready to send out the DAP credentials.
> 
> Now, I heard that these credentials are highly guarded by armored security as they have such high value.  Each credential has a hologram of Ferris so that no one is able to make fake passes.  They will also have your DNA encrypted on them so that when you do the biometric scan at the DHS gate, no one else can get in but you.  They are also being sent out to each attendee using Fedex's armored delivery service and you will have to show a retina scan to receive them.
> 
> See y'all at DAP!



That's funny, Mike! You made me laugh out loud sitting at my desk all alone in my office. I actually looked around to make sure no one saw me.

Have a great Birthday, Aaron!!!!!

Kat, feel better soon. I know those colds can be miserable. 

Everyone needs to get all their sicknesses over with now, so we'll all be happy and healthy for DAP!!!!


----------



## aspen37

adp said:


> good morning friends!  It's a beautiful day here in central indiana!
> 
> can i get a whoa dap!!!
> 
> 
> *whoooooaaaaa  daaaaaapp!!!!!!  *


whoooooaaaaa daaaaaapp!!!!!





mikelan6 said:


> so i just read on teresa's facebook that she is almost ready to send out the dap credentials.
> 
> Now, i heard that these credentials are highly guarded by armored security as they have such high value.  Each credential has a hologram of ferris so that no one is able to make fake passes.  They will also have your dna encrypted on them so that when you do the biometric scan at the dhs gate, no one else can get in but you.  They are also being sent out to each attendee using fedex's armored delivery service and you will have to show a retina scan to receive them.
> 
> See y'all at dap!


----------



## hideeh

AnneR said:


> That is how mine were, especially the youngest.  Now as teenagers, the have learned how to sleep and sleep and sleep.
> 
> Alarms go off for 20, 30 minutes and still no reaction



We have promised her that if she EVER tries to sleep past 9:00 am we will torture her with a rude awakening of ice cold water!


----------



## jeanigor

chickie said:


> Everyone needs to get all their sicknesses over with now, so we'll all be happy and healthy for DAP!!!!



Very good idea!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> I started school this past week and it's going great!! I already have my first A!!!!



Congrats on the A!!! Bummer you won't be able to make the main events. Hope you can swing the some of the unofficial ones!


----------



## AnneR

hideeh said:


> We have promised her that if she EVER tries to sleep past 9:00 am we will torture her with a rude awakening of ice cold water!





Ice water makes the bed too wet - I use ice cubes.

I go in twice each morning, the second time, the message is if I come back again, I will bring ice cubes.

I still have to carry out the threat about once a week but now when she hears the ice dispenser she gets up.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Ice water makes the bed too wet - I use ice cubes.
> 
> I go in twice each morning, the second time, the message is if I come back again, I will bring ice cubes.
> 
> I still have to carry out the threat about once a week but now when she hears the ice dispenser she gets up.



Interesting science experiment with the Pavlovian response there....

My littlest puppy hates the alarm clock. He barks at me as soon as it starts to go off.


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> We moved in Saturday.  We found out immediately that the electric was a problem (light switches should not smoke.)
> 
> Luckily for us, we have a friend who is a licensed electricial and a heck of a nice guy.  In the last 3 days, he has rewired half our house, is installing a bigger circuit box today, and will finish rewiring the rest of the house tomorrow.
> 
> The furnace is getting cleaned and serviced this afternoon.  This weekend, I tackle cleaning out the dryer hose.  And then we're in business!



Smoking light switchs! 
glad you got that fixed, thank god for friends!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

adp said:


> can i get a whoa dap!!!





whoooooaaaaa daaaaaapp!!!!!!

& HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## katscradle

mikelan6 said:


> So I just read on Teresa's Facebook that she is almost ready to send out the DAP credentials.
> 
> Now, I heard that these credentials are highly guarded by armored security as they have such high value.  Each credential has a hologram of Ferris so that no one is able to make fake passes.  They will also have your DNA encrypted on them so that when you do the biometric scan at the DHS gate, no one else can get in but you.  They are also being sent out to each attendee using Fedex's armored delivery service and you will have to show a retina scan to receive them.
> 
> See y'all at DAP!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Interesting science experiment with the Pavlovian response there....
> 
> My littlest puppy hates the alarm clock. He barks at me as soon as it starts to go off.



I wouldn't call it an experiment, I would call it choice and consequence.  I would spend the whole morning trying to talkher out of bed and would end up driving her to school daily.  

Choice - get out of bed when its time
Consequence - cold ice cubes.

She "sleeps" through the alarm - she has confessed that she hears it, just doesn't want to get up.

Sounds like your puppy gets the concept.  Alarm=UP


----------



## jeanigor

I was visiting another thread earlier <gasp> and the poster stated they were unsure where to get their tickets for MVMCP. According to the poster, the Disney site said they were sold out. I don't know what date the poster was looking for, as they didn't say. But I was wondering how you would recommend getting a ticket to a MVMCP and do you suppose there are some sold out dates already?


----------



## katscradle

hideeh said:


> We have promised her that if she EVER tries to sleep past 9:00 am we will torture her with a rude awakening of ice cold water!



Just stick her hand in a bowl of cold water.
She'll wake up, or either pee the bed.
Either way she'll be up!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Sounds like your puppy gets the concept.  Alarm=UP



Kind of. But he goes back to bed under the covers after I get up and turn it off. Lucky dog.


----------



## LMO429

jeanigor said:


> I was visiting another thread earlier <gasp> and the poster stated they were unsure where to get their tickets for MVMCP. According to the poster, the Disney site said they were sold out. I don't know what date the poster was looking for, as they didn't say. But I was wondering how you would recommend getting a ticket to a MVMCP and do you suppose there are some sold out dates already?



I just plugged in 12/13 on the disney website there were tickets available


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I was visiting another thread earlier <gasp> and the poster stated they were unsure where to get their tickets for MVMCP. According to the poster, the Disney site said they were sold out. I don't know what date the poster was looking for, as they didn't say. But I was wondering how you would recommend getting a ticket to a MVMCP and do you suppose there are some sold out dates already?


 
I just went into Disney's online ticket site and all the dates are listed - none of them say sold out.  I don't know if you enter a number of tickets for a certain night and hit BUY if that info would change or not.  I do know that a lot of the fan sites will announce when a night is sold out and I haven't seen any of those announcements yet.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Ice water makes the bed too wet - I use ice cubes.
> 
> I go in twice each morning, the second time, the message is if I come back again, I will bring ice cubes.
> 
> I still have to carry out the threat about once a week but now when she hears the ice dispenser she gets up.




That's too funny!


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> I just went into Disney's online ticket site and all the dates are listed - none of them say sold out.  I don't know if you enter a number of tickets for a certain night and hit BUY if that info would change or not.  I do know that a lot of the fan sites will announce when a night is sold out and I haven't seen any of those announcements yet.



So should we rush and buy our tickets?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I was visiting another thread earlier <gasp> and the poster stated they were unsure where to get their tickets for MVMCP. According to the poster, the Disney site said they were sold out. I don't know what date the poster was looking for, as they didn't say. But I was wondering how you would recommend getting a ticket to a MVMCP and do you suppose there are some sold out dates already?



Call Disney and order over the phone!
If it is sold out, they will tell you that.
I hope Dec. 13th isn't sold out yet!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> That's too funny!



I think so too - she on the other hand gets highly insulted when I  as she runs out of her room in the morning.


----------



## georgemoe

hideeh said:


> Glad everything went ok with your dad George. Enjoy Dunkin' Donuts. Actually, have an extra one for the time you couldn't eat yesterday!



Hi Heidi. Thanks. Dad did great today but I'm sure he's resting now because he would already have called me by now. He can get chirpy.  No Dunkin for me. America may run on it but I pass when I can. I eat enough bad stuff. 



chickie said:


> Glad to hear things went well with your dad's cataract surgery. Mom MIL just had one eye done on Tuesday, and she is doing well. She still has to get the other one done in a few weeks.



Thanks Jackie. Glad to hear your mom is doing well with her surgery. Dad has his 2nd eye being done early December.


----------



## jeanigor

To follow a tradition of Tonya....a piece of stolen clip are of the day:

Anyone going to the release of "A Christmas Carol"?


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> That's too funny!



*Congrats on #2000 for the thread, Kat!*


----------



## sshaw10060

I am officially on vacation in 4 hours.  I am off to teach a lab for the afternoon. I'll try to stop by before I get on the boat and put the laptop away.  No having fun without me!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I am officially on vacation in 4 hours.  I am off to teach a lab for the afternoon. I'll try to stop by before I get on the boat and put the laptop away.  No having fun without me!



We promise not to have fun if you promise not to have fun.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hello everyone!


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Congrats on the A!!! Bummer you won't be able to make the main events. Hope you can swing the some of the unofficial ones!



Yeah..I know..no TSM for me...but I'll still have fun!! And if you guys are goin to party like you plan on doing for DATW...I might not be up for it anyways!!!! LMAO!!!! But, so far..I still have my hotel booked off-site thru my chain...I know I know...I should be on property, but I think I'm only going to go to DTD, EPCOT, and maybe DHS. I'll have to see tho!!

I just have one request: If anyone else in that group happens to have a Minnie Mouse on TSM when they go...just take a pic for me because I was planning on doing that for my hubby!! At least..I feel like I was there!! LOL!!

Plus...I think I'll need to go because of this kid in my class..who I call McLovin..is annoying as heck and I'll probably need a vacation just from him!!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> I was visiting another thread earlier <gasp> and the poster stated they were unsure where to get their tickets for MVMCP. According to the poster, the Disney site said they were sold out. I don't know what date the poster was looking for, as they didn't say. But I was wondering how you would recommend getting a ticket to a MVMCP and do you suppose there are some sold out dates already?



I always order my tickets for the hard ticket events direct from the Disney on-line site.

I always get the e-tickets, then I just print them out on my printer. I keep the confirmation e-mail/link just in case they are forgotten or misplaced, then I can just reprint if necessary. They just scan the paper at the turnstiles when you enter the park


----------



## tickledtink33

sshaw10060 said:


> I am officially on vacation in 4 hours.  I am off to teach a lab for the afternoon. I'll try to stop by before I get on the boat and put the laptop away.  No having fun without me!



Have a good time Scott!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Ice water makes the bed too wet - I use ice cubes.
> 
> I go in twice each morning, the second time, the message is if I come back again, I will bring ice cubes.
> 
> I still have to carry out the threat about once a week but now when she hears the ice dispenser she gets up.



That sounds awesome! I might be trying it tomorrow. DD is going to a magnet school out of our home area so if she misses the bus, it's quite a drive to get her to school and in the meantime I need to get DS up and out the door. So missing the bus is NOT an option.


----------



## firsttimemom

We've always bought them at our resort.  I would think that the friday night ones are more likely to sell out before a Sunday night.


----------



## hideeh

Thanks to the other moms for the oversleeping advice! I will be storing that in my memory bank! Right now, she is up before she needs to be, EVERY day. Oy.


Ok, still no ME documents for us. 




BUT........



We got our Cafe Press order already!  What great service. I just placed the order Saturday afternoon.


----------



## hideeh

I don't believe there was any trouble getting our MVMCP tickets for the 10th. Tracy ordered them for us and we pick them up at Will Call.  FWIW-When we attended in 2005 the 'rumor' was the party was sold out. At the last minute we decided we wanted to try. We had no trouble getting a ticket.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I was visiting another thread earlier <gasp> and the poster stated they were unsure where to get their tickets for MVMCP. According to the poster, the Disney site said they were sold out. I don't know what date the poster was looking for, as they didn't say. But I was wondering how you would recommend getting a ticket to a MVMCP and do you suppose there are some sold out dates already?



I order mine online thru the Disney website. If I were them I would call Disney and order them.



sshaw10060 said:


> I am officially on vacation in 4 hours.  I am off to teach a lab for the afternoon. I'll try to stop by before I get on the boat and put the laptop away.  No having fun without me!




Have a great vacation Scott! Have a drink of the day for me while on the ship!


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> To follow a tradition of Tonya....a piece of stolen clip are of the day:
> 
> Anyone going to the release of "A Christmas Carol"?


 

oh good!!!   more clip art to steal


----------



## corky441

OOOOOOOO - the Big Brown Truck just delivered a big package to my office...

CafePress arrival - 2 sweatshirts & 2 long sleeve tees 

as has been said by others previously - the sweatshirts run *BIG - make that huge*  plan accordingly.

I think i might save my large one to use for exercising in and order another one in a more becoming size to wear out in public - this one will come to my knees and that's just the sleeves


----------



## jeanigor

Did my drawings in *purple/magenta* today. Just for my ladies of the DIS.


----------



## hideeh

corky441 said:


> OOOOOOOO - the Big Brown Truck just delivered a big package to my office...
> 
> CafePress arrival - 2 sweatshirts & 2 long sleeve tees
> 
> as has been said by others previously - the sweatshirts run *BIG - make that huge*  plan accordingly.
> 
> I think i might save my large one to use for exercising in and order another one in a more becoming size to wear out in public - this one will come to my knees and that's just the sleeves



I ordered the womens zip hoodie and it is true to size. Could it be the sweatshirts are mens size XL?  Also, the womens XL long sleeve tee is pretty close. The regular long sleeve tee in an XL (I am assuming it is mens) is HUGE! 

Either way, with the excellent service, you have time to reorder.


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> Did my drawings in *purple/magenta* today. Just for my ladies of the DIS.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Did my drawings in *purple/magenta* today. Just for my ladies of the DIS.



Anne will LOVE it!  She'll just be bummed that she didn't get to help.


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Hi Heidi. Thanks. Dad did great today but I'm sure he's resting now because he would already have called me by now. He can get chirpy.  No Dunkin for me. America may run on it but I pass when I can. I eat enough bad stuff.



Glad to hear your Dad is doing well, George... Chirpy, lol... I like that one, I would say my mother can get chirpy as well, but, she's much louder than just a chirp!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

UGH!!! AirTran changed Brandie's flight AGAIN.  

Be sure to check yours, and remember, if it changes and you aren't happy with that time, they will change your flight for FREE.


ETA - Well, now it's back again.  Wonder what happened?


----------



## kimisabella

hideeh said:


> I ordered the womens zip hoodie and it is true to size. Could it be the sweatshirts are mens size XL?  Also, the womens XL long sleeve tee is pretty close. The regular long sleeve tee in an XL (I am assuming it is mens) is HUGE!
> 
> Either way, with the excellent service, you have time to reorder.



Oh good, this is what I wanted to know - did you order the pink or grey hoodie?  That is the one I was looking at but not sure on the sizing.  I don't like the hoodies to be oversized, I like them to be more fitted.


----------



## corky441

hideeh said:


> I ordered the womens zip hoodie and it is true to size. Could it be the sweatshirts are mens size XL?  Also, the womens XL long sleeve tee is pretty close. The regular long sleeve tee in an XL (I am assuming it is mens) is HUGE!
> 
> Either way, with the excellent service, you have time to reorder.



Yeah, I should have been more careful. The women's tee is perfect, but I ordered the regular crew neck sweatshirt - obviously sized for men. Can't believe how big it is...oh well
I had just placed this order on Monday and it was here today - so I'm not worried about timing. Think I'll order the women's sized hoodie next time


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> UGH!!! AirTran changed Brandie's flight AGAIN.
> 
> Be sure to check yours, and remember, if it changes and you aren't happy with that time, they will change your flight for FREE.



What a PITA, that it crazy.  My flights haven't changed since I booked them, knock wood...I don't think JetBlue has ever changed our flight times in the past 8 years or so we have been flying with them.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> UGH!!! AirTran changed Brandie's flight AGAIN.
> 
> Be sure to check yours, and remember, if it changes and you aren't happy with that time, they will change your flight for FREE.



AGAIN!!!!! 

Maybe she should get on Flight 418 NS Arrives 9:15am or 393 NS Arrives 3:07.


----------



## chickie

Wow! I don't know what's up with my family. First my dad, now my sister in law, who I work for, drove herself to the ER. She's having an excrutiating headache. My sister drove up there to be with her. They are doing a CT to check for an anurism! Wow! I hope that's not what it is. Please keep her in your thoughts today, and I'll update when I hear anything.
Thanks


----------



## hideeh

kimisabella said:


> Oh good, this is what I wanted to know - did you order the pink or grey hoodie?  That is the one I was looking at but not sure on the sizing.  I don't like the hoodies to be oversized, I like them to be more fitted.



Pink....we are all about the pink at my house! (Well at least Elyse and I are!)


----------



## hideeh

chickie said:


> Wow! I don't know what's up with my family. First my dad, now my sister in law, who I work for, drove herself to the ER. She's having an excrutiating headache. My sister drove up there to be with her. They are doing a CT to check for an anurism! Wow! I hope that's not what it is. Please keep her in your thoughts today, and I'll update when I hear anything.
> Thanks



Your family will be in my thoughts this afternoon.


----------



## jeanigor

chickie said:


> Wow! I don't know what's up with my family. First my dad, now my sister in law, who I work for, drove herself to the ER. She's having an excrutiating headache. My sister drove up there to be with her. They are doing a CT to check for an anurism! Wow! I hope that's not what it is. Please keep her in your thoughts today, and I'll update when I hear anything.
> Thanks



That's terrible Jackie. Hugs, prayers and pixie dust on its way!!


----------



## corky441

chickie said:


> Wow! I don't know what's up with my family. First my dad, now my sister in law, who I work for, drove herself to the ER. She's having an excrutiating headache. My sister drove up there to be with her. They are doing a CT to check for an anurism! Wow! I hope that's not what it is. Please keep her in your thoughts today, and I'll update when I hear anything.
> Thanks



She's in my thoughts & prayers - hope everything is all right


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Did my drawings in *purple/magenta* today. Just for my ladies of the DIS.


----------



## aspen37

chickie said:


> Wow! I don't know what's up with my family. First my dad, now my sister in law, who I work for, drove herself to the ER. She's having an excrutiating headache. My sister drove up there to be with her. They are doing a CT to check for an anurism! Wow! I hope that's not what it is. Please keep her in your thoughts today, and I'll update when I hear anything.
> Thanks



I will be thinking about her today.


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> What a PITA, that it crazy.  My flights haven't changed since I booked them, knock wood...I don't think JetBlue has ever changed our flight times in the past 8 years or so we have been flying with them.





jeanigor said:


> AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> Maybe she should get on Flight 418 NS Arrives 9:15am or 393 NS Arrives 3:07.



It's really weird.  I was on the phone with DVC changing the Magical Express and it wasn't there.  Now that I have hung up, posted and talked to Brandie.... it's back.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Anne will LOVE it!  She'll just be bummed that she didn't get to help.



You are so right.  I love to help.  Can I color next time Todd?


----------



## corky441

kimisabella said:


> What a PITA, that it crazy.  My flights haven't changed since I booked them, knock wood...I don't think JetBlue has ever changed our flight times in the past 8 years or so we have been flying with them.



We always fly JetBlue also - never any flight changes like some of the other airlines. 99.9% of the time the flight leaves the gate right on time and we've actually arrived early on several occassions


----------



## aspen37

I can't wait to have another one of these at DHS. 
White Chocolate cupcake and a latte.   That was the best cupcake I have ever had. I could only eat half of it.


----------



## AnneR

chickie said:


> Wow! I don't know what's up with my family. First my dad, now my sister in law, who I work for, drove herself to the ER. She's having an excrutiating headache. My sister drove up there to be with her. They are doing a CT to check for an anurism! Wow! I hope that's not what it is. Please keep her in your thoughts today, and I'll update when I hear anything.
> Thanks



I am sorry to hear this Jackie.  I will keep your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kimisabella

hideeh said:


> Pink....we are all about the pink at my house! (Well at least Elyse and I are!)



Same here!  Three girls, 1 guy = lots of pink... Even my husband wears pink   I love when men dress in pink shirts!


----------



## DVCsince02

Jackie - I hope everything is okay!

Anna - Where did THAT come from?  Looks yummy!!!


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> Jackie - I hope everything is okay!
> 
> Anna - Where did THAT come from?  Looks yummy!!!



Staring Rolls at DHS. I always stop in and get a latte and a treat when at DHS.


----------



## kimisabella

corky441 said:


> We always fly JetBlue also - never any flight changes like some of the other airlines. 99.9% of the time the flight leaves the gate right on time and we've actually arrived early on several occassions



We love JetBlue, a friend of mine is a pilot for JB, although he never had us on one of his flights.  As for leaving on time, usually that is the case, but, we had a little bit of a problem when we left for PCC 1.0 in May.  I'm hoping that doesn't happen this time!!!!


----------



## kimisabella

That cupcake is from Starring Rolls at DHS.  I showed Vinny the picture of the butterfinger cupcake they sell there and I told him we are going to try it.  I think we may have to split it in 4 pieces because there is no way any of us can or should eat the whole thing!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I can't wait to have another one of these at DHS.
> White Chocolate cupcake and a latte.   That was the best cupcake I have ever had. I could only eat half of it.



Only eating half a cupcake is a sin!


----------



## AnneR

What I accomplished today...




Between phone calls - I have reduced the number of emails sitting in my inbox from 2000 to under 100.  



I am on the run so much I get behind, then I have to take a whole day to go through and save the important ones and delete the junk.


----------



## tiggerbell

aspen37 said:


> I can't wait to have another one of these at DHS.
> White Chocolate cupcake and a latte.  That was the best cupcake I have ever had. I could only eat half of it.


 

I appoint Anna leader and will follow her to DHS!!!!!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Only eating half a cupcake is a sin!



I believe it is also illegal - not to mention impossible 

Starring Rolls has been entered into my planner - that looks just too good to pass up - besides its' *CAKE*


----------



## hideeh

I may need to visit Starring Roles too! I haven't ever gotten past the chocolate crossant. That cupcake looks like it could be a new favorite.


----------



## hideeh

so Jen, Brandie's flight did change again? What is up with Airtran? Mine keeps changing by 2-3 minutes. Really? Why bother?  Unless they are trying to get people to switch off of it? 

All this JetBlue talk makes me want to try them sometime!


----------



## DVCsince02

hideeh said:


> so Jen, Brandie's flight did change again? What is up with Airtran? Mine keeps changing by 2-3 minutes. Really? Why bother?  Unless they are trying to get people to switch off of it?
> 
> All this JetBlue talk makes me want to try them sometime!



I was on the phone with DVC, no flight listed.  Hung up, called B, posted and after 5 minutes, it's listed again.  Go figure.


----------



## jeanigor

I know I missed the patisserie in France last trip. I truly hope that doesn't happen next month.


----------



## cocowum

Attn SW fliers...


springandmac said:


> I was paypal-ing this morning and noticed an offer for 15% off SWA
> 
> (Click the highlighted "15%" above and it will take you to the link).



I just signed up and received my promo code.  I saved 15% on Jen's flight. 
This code is only good for purchases made by December 1, 2009 and you do not have to pay with paypal. 


Happy savings everyone.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> I know I missed the patisserie in France last trip. I truly hope that doesn't happen next month.



Oh mon ami, cela est terrible


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Oh mon ami, cela est terrible



Je sais. Mais les boissons alcoholiques étaient plus importants.


----------



## dpuck1998

Hey all, missed about 20 pages but just saying hi!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Only eating half a cupcake is a sin!



We could share it. 




tiggerbell said:


> I appoint Anna leader and will follow her to DHS!!!!!



You can use your snack credits for both items too.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey all, missed about 20 pages but just saying hi!



Howdy, Flymaster Don!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Only eating half a cupcake is a sin!



I agree, wish I had been there to eat the other half.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Howdy, Flymaster Don!



Howdy Todd.  Home from the day of "flying"  Tomorrow is the opening, hope I don't screw anything up


----------



## ADP

aspen37 said:


> Staring Rolls at DHS. I always stop in and get a latte and a treat when at DHS.


I love Starring Rolls!  One of my favorite places to stop off for a morning, afternoon or evening treat!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Je sais. Mais les boissons alcoholiques étaient plus importants.



Grand Marnier slushies always come first


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I agree, wish I had been there to eat the other half.



So did I.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey all, missed about 20 pages but just saying hi!


What's up Puck!?!?!


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Attn SW fliers...
> 
> 
> I just signed up and received my promo code.  I saved 15% on Jen's flight.
> This code is only good for purchases made by December 1, 2009 and you do not have to pay with paypal.
> 
> 
> Happy savings everyone.





That will make my January trip under $200!! Thanks Alicia!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Just stopping in quick to say Hi!  I'm trying to get DH and the boys ready to ship off early in the morning to deer camp for 4 days   I'll have the house to myself - I can DIS and FB and watch Twilight all I want, and no one can say anything about it  

Of course, I'm also planning on cleaning out the closets, but that's another story.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Just stopping in quick to say Hi!  I'm trying to get DH and the boys ready to ship off early in the morning to deer camp for 4 days   I'll have the house to myself - I can DIS and FB and watch Twilight all I want, and no one can say anything about it
> 
> Of course, I'm also planning on cleaning out the closets, but that's another story.



You should take advantage of being a Deer Hunter Widow. Lounge in your jammies all day and relax. You've earned it.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Did my drawings in *purple/magenta* today. Just for my ladies of the DIS.



Thank you, your such a sweetheart!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

ADP said:


> I love Starring Rolls!  One of my favorite places to stop off for a morning, afternoon or evening treat!



Me too!  BUT.....

Do NOT start your morning with a lovely bagel with cream cheese, capers, and smoked salmon, then go and do 2 runs on RnRC, alternating with 3 drops on ToT...

Take my word on this one, folks.


----------



## Tonya2426

wildfan1473 said:


> Just stopping in quick to say Hi! I'm trying to get DH and the boys ready to ship off early in the morning to deer camp for 4 days  I'll have the house to myself - I can DIS and FB and watch Twilight all I want, and no one can say anything about it
> 
> Of course, I'm also planning on cleaning out the closets, but that's another story.


 
Did someone mention Twilight?!?!?!


----------



## jeanigor

UrsulasShadow said:


> Me too!  BUT.....
> 
> Do NOT start your morning with a lovely bagel with cream cheese, capers, and smoked salmon, then go and do 2 runs on RnRC, alternating with 3 drops on ToT...
> 
> Take my word on this one, folks.



So does this mean you are going to sit out on the Mission: Space, Orange Side after DATW????


----------



## DisneyTaylors

jeanigor said:


> So does this mean you are going to sit out on the Mission: Space, Orange Side after DATW????





- Bill


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Glad to hear your Dad is doing well, George... Chirpy, lol... I like that one, I would say my mother can get chirpy as well, but, she's much louder than just a chirp!!!



Hi Andrea. Thanks. Dad appears chirpy because he repeats himself so much.  Mom on the other hand just goes on and on and on. She latched on to a few ears in the waiting room this morning. 



chickie said:


> Wow! I don't know what's up with my family. First my dad, now my sister in law, who I work for, drove herself to the ER. She's having an excrutiating headache. My sister drove up there to be with her. They are doing a CT to check for an anurism! Wow! I hope that's not what it is. Please keep her in your thoughts today, and I'll update when I hear anything.
> Thanks



Good luck with your SIL today Jackie. 's



jeanigor said:


> Only eating half a cupcake is a sin!







tiggerbell said:


> I appoint Anna leader and will follow her to DHS!!!!!







jeanigor said:


> I know I missed the patisserie in France last trip. I truly hope that doesn't happen next month.



Aaron and Don wouldn't do that.


----------



## hideeh

Tonya2426 said:


> Did someone mention Twilight?!?!?!



Slow and quiet afternoon at work. Thank goodness I brought Twilight with me!


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey all, missed about 20 pages but just saying hi!



*Puckster!*


----------



## katscradle

chickie said:


> Wow! I don't know what's up with my family. First my dad, now my sister in law, who I work for, drove herself to the ER. She's having an excrutiating headache. My sister drove up there to be with her. They are doing a CT to check for an anurism! Wow! I hope that's not what it is. Please keep her in your thoughts today, and I'll update when I hear anything.
> Thanks




Your sis and you are in our thoughts and prayers.
Keep us posted!


----------



## katscradle

hideeh said:


> Pink....we are all about the pink at my house! (Well at least Elyse and I are!)



Pink, I didn't notice they had them in pink.
With me being the only female in the family, pink is a 
wardrobe must have.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Pink, I didn't notice they had them in pink.
> With me being the only female in the family, pink is a
> wardrobe must have.



Direct link to Pink DAP Hoodie


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Pink, I didn't notice they had them in pink.
> With me being the only female in the family, pink is a
> wardrobe must have.



I'm right there with you, Kat!  If it's pink, IT'S MINE!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I can't wait to have another one of these at DHS.
> White Chocolate cupcake and a latte.   That was the best cupcake I have ever had. I could only eat half of it.




Let me know when you are going for this, I will be right
there with you!


----------



## Tonya2426

hideeh said:


> Slow and quiet afternoon at work. Thank goodness I brought Twilight with me!


 
It saves the day every time


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> Let me know when you are going for this, I will be right
> there with you!


 
Sounds like there should be an _unofficial semi-organized_ mini meet to have cupcakes!!!!


----------



## Annette_VA

wildfan1473 said:


> Just stopping in quick to say Hi!  I'm trying to get DH and the boys ready to ship off early in the morning to deer camp for 4 days   I'll have the house to myself - I can DIS and FB and watch Twilight all I want, and no one can say anything about it
> 
> Of course, I'm also planning on cleaning out the closets, but that's another story.


So jealous!  Enjoy your long solo weekend.  Maybe I need to get my DH to get into hunting?  



aspen37 said:


> I can't wait to have another one of these at DHS.
> White Chocolate cupcake and a latte.   That was the best cupcake I have ever had. I could only eat half of it.



Oh, man...must have one of those!  Looks like heaven!


Tonya2426 said:


> Sounds like there should be an _unofficial semi-organized_ mini meet to have cupcakes!!!!



Looks like Tonya's organizing a cupcake meet!


----------



## katscradle

UrsulasShadow said:


> Me too!  BUT.....
> 
> Do NOT start your morning with a lovely bagel with cream cheese, capers, and smoked salmon, then go and do 2 runs on RnRC, alternating with 3 drops on ToT...
> 
> Take my word on this one, folks.



I will take your word on that one, that sounds crazy!


----------



## hideeh

katscradle said:


> Pink, I didn't notice they had them in pink.
> With me being the only female in the family, pink is a
> wardrobe must have.





jeanigor said:


> Direct link to Pink DAP Hoodie



 Todd.

I  Pink


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Sounds like there should be an _unofficial semi-organized_ mini meet to have cupcakes!!!!



You know the rules!!!


----------



## jeanigor

hideeh said:


> Todd.
> 
> I  Pink



It took me long enough to find which hoodie was the 'pink one', so I thought I would help anybody else that wanted a peak!


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Direct link to Pink DAP Hoodie



And notice in the "description" part of it, it says,


 "And when things heat up, it slips off with quick pull on the jam resistant zipper. "


Since when has Don been writing the description of clothes for CafePress?????


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Direct link to Pink DAP Hoodie



Thank you Todd, just showed John, and said I got to get it in pink.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> You should take advantage of being a Deer Hunter Widow. Lounge in your jammies all day and relax. You've earned it.



I plan on at least 1 jammie day!



UrsulasShadow said:


> Me too!  BUT.....
> 
> Do NOT start your morning with a lovely bagel with cream cheese, capers, and smoked salmon, then go and do 2 runs on RnRC, alternating with 3 drops on ToT...
> 
> Take my word on this one, folks.







Tonya2426 said:


> Did someone mention Twilight?!?!?!



I plan on watching it at least 3 times 



Tonya2426 said:


> Sounds like there should be an _unofficial semi-organized_ mini meet to have cupcakes!!!!



Just let us know when!



Annette_VA said:


> So jealous!  Enjoy your long solo weekend.  Maybe I need to get my DH to get into hunting?



I love when they go.  DH keeps telling me this should be the weekend I take my vacation, but it's the one weekend a year I get the ENTIRE house cleaned at once!


----------



## wildfan1473

kimisabella said:


> And notice in the "description" part of it, it says,
> 
> 
> "And when things heat up, it slips off with quick pull on the jam resistant zipper. "
> 
> 
> Since when has Don been writing the description of clothes for CafePress?????


----------



## Tonya2426

Tonya2426 said:


> Sounds like there should be an _unofficial semi-organized_ mini meet to have cupcakes!!!!


 


jeanigor said:


> You know the rules!!!


 
I do know the rules - hence the "_unofficial __semi-organized_ " 

Let's just say we all get one 'to go' and eat them as we wait to be ushered into TSM.   (I thinkg Starring Rolls closes sort of early) That way we don't have to add anything to our otherwise busy schedule but we still get to partake and not just "waste" time as we congregate.  How does that work?


----------



## hideeh

kimisabella said:


> And notice in the "description" part of it, it says,
> 
> 
> "And when things heat up, it slips off with quick pull on the jam resistant zipper. "
> 
> 
> Since when has Don been writing the description of clothes for CafePress?????


----------



## baby1disney

OK...have a question: If you had your choice between a laptop, desktop, or a netbook, which one would you choose??

I'm kinda between a laptop and a desktop right now. But..those netbooks are soooo cute!!!

So...if you all don't mind givin me your opinions, they would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> And notice in the "description" part of it, it says,
> 
> 
> "And when things heat up, it slips off with quick pull on the jam resistant zipper. "
> 
> 
> Since when has Don been writing the description of clothes for CafePress?????




No I didn't notice that!
That's why we haven't heard from him much.
He's got another job!


----------



## hideeh

Tonya2426 said:


> I do know the rules - hence the "_unofficial __semi-organized_ "
> 
> Let's just say we all get one 'to go' and eat them as we wait to be ushered into TSM.   (I thinkg Starring Rolls closes sort of early) That way we don't have to add anything to our otherwise busy schedule but we still get to partake and not just "waste" time as we congregate.  How does that work?



Great idea! A snack while we wait to eat snacks! My kind of evening.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I do know the rules - hence the "_unofficial __semi-organized_ "
> 
> Let's just say we all get one 'to go' and eat them as we wait to be ushered into TSM.   (I thinkg Starring Rolls closes sort of early) That way we don't have to add anything to our otherwise busy schedule but we still get to partake and not just "waste" time as we congregate.  How does that work?



That works!


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> I do know the rules - hence the "_unofficial __semi-organized_ "
> 
> Let's just say we all get one 'to go' and eat them as we wait to be ushered into TSM.   (I thinkg Starring Rolls closes sort of early) That way we don't have to add anything to our otherwise busy schedule but we still get to partake and not just "waste" time as we congregate.  How does that work?



I like it!


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> I do know the rules - hence the "_unofficial __semi-organized_ "
> 
> Let's just say we all get one 'to go' and eat them as we wait to be ushered into TSM.   (I thinkg Starring Rolls closes sort of early) That way we don't have to add anything to our otherwise busy schedule but we still get to partake and not just "waste" time as we congregate.  How does that work?



So your Semi Organized Semi Meet should directly precede the TSMM party?


----------



## wildfan1473

Tonya2426 said:


> I do know the rules - hence the "_unofficial __semi-organized_ "
> 
> Let's just say we all get one 'to go' and eat them as we wait to be ushered into TSM.   (I thinkg Starring Rolls closes sort of early) That way we don't have to add anything to our otherwise busy schedule but we still get to partake and not just "waste" time as we congregate.  How does that work?



Works for me!


----------



## kathrna

baby1disney said:


> OK...have a question: If you had your choice between a laptop, desktop, or a netbook, which one would you choose??
> 
> I'm kinda between a laptop and a desktop right now. But..those netbooks are soooo cute!!!
> 
> So...if you all don't mind givin me your opinions, they would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!!!



Laptop.  The netbooks are cute, but I'm getting old and my eyesight ain't what it used to be.  You turn 40 and everything turns to crap.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> So your Semi Organized Semi Meet should directly precede the TSMM party?



You're putting all this on the spreadsheet in your siggie, right?  'Cause I'm lazy and just plan on printing yours off before I head out the door.  I'm a "fly by the seat of my pants/ I don't need no stickin' reservations" kinda gal.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> So your Semi Organized Semi Meet should directly precede the TSMM party?


 
I think it seems to be working for most people.  And for the people that won't be at DHS before the party then a few of us can pick up an extra cupcake.  Besides we need a little sugar high before we eat our funnel cakes.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> OK...have a question: If you had your choice between a laptop, desktop, or a netbook, which one would you choose??
> 
> I'm kinda between a laptop and a desktop right now. But..those netbooks are soooo cute!!!
> 
> So...if you all don't mind givin me your opinions, they would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!!!





kathrna said:


> Laptop.  The netbooks are cute, but I'm getting old and my eyesight ain't what it used to be.  You turn 40 and everything turns to crap.



I would agree. A laptop gives you portability and you can take it to work and school with you, but has more guts (if you will) than a netbook.



kathrna said:


> You're putting all this on the spreadsheet in your siggie, right?  'Cause I'm lazy and just plan on printing yours off before I head out the door.  I'm a "fly by the seat of my pants/ I don't need no stickin' reservations" kinda gal.



That's the plan. Just get on and ride.



Tonya2426 said:


> I think it seems to be working for most people.  And for the people that won't be at DHS before the party then a few of us can pick up an extra cupcake.  Besides we need a little sugar high before we eat our funnel cakes.


----------



## tlcoke

Hi everyone, just caught up speed reading the 12 pages since I was last on this morning.  

Cupcake looks delicious - I've never been in Starring Rolls before, I must check out on future trips.

MVMCP Tickets - I ordered mine with my MNSSHP ticket and picked them both up at will call during my October trip - so it is attached to my Lanyard with my AP ready to go.

Busy day today at work - I am off tomorrow, I will be just southwest of Indy on Saturday, then a DIS Meet  on Sunday afternoon in Clarksville, IN - with Lori & Rick (the Bead Pirate) and a few other Louisville Area Disers.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone, just caught up speed reading the 12 pages since I was last on this morning.
> 
> Cupcake looks delicious - I've never been in Starring Rolls before, I must check out on future trips.
> 
> MVMCP Tickets - I ordered mine with my MNSSHP ticket and picked them both up at will call during my October trip - so it is attached to my Lanyard with my AP ready to go.
> 
> Busy day today at work - I am off tomorrow, I will be just southwest of Indy on Saturday, then a DIS Meet  on Sunday afternoon in Clarksville, IN - with Lori & Rick (the Bead Pirate) and a few other Louisville Area Disers.



Have a good long weekend Tracey. Please say hello to Lori and Rick for me...(as well as any other DISers that I may know!)


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I do know the rules - hence the "_unofficial __semi-organized_ "
> 
> Let's just say we all get one 'to go' and eat them as we wait to be ushered into TSM.   (I thinkg Starring Rolls closes sort of early) That way we don't have to add anything to our otherwise busy schedule but we still get to partake and not just "waste" time as we congregate.  How does that work?



Starring Rolls is open from 9AM to 4PM.


----------



## Annette_VA

kathrna said:


> You're putting all this on the spreadsheet in your siggie, right?  'Cause I'm lazy and just plan on printing yours off before I head out the door.  I'm a "fly by the seat of my pants/ I don't need no stickin' reservations" kinda gal.



I like the way you think!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Starring Rolls is open from 9AM to 4PM.



 I doubt I could let any sweets wait from 4pm until 9 when we assemble en mass.

3:45 ish? Mid afternoon sugar rush?


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I doubt I could let any sweets wait from 4pm until 9 when we assemble en mass.
> 
> 3:45 ish? Mid afternoon sugar rush?




We have GF Tea at 2:20.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> I doubt I could let any sweets wait from 4pm until 9 when we assemble en mass.
> 
> 3:45 ish? Mid afternoon sugar rush?



It works for me.  We planned to be in the park that day.

I swear, we're going to all be walking around like Beavis high on sugar: I AM THE GREAT CORNHOLIO!!!!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I doubt I could let any sweets wait from 4pm until 9 when we assemble en mass.
> 
> 3:45 ish? Mid afternoon sugar rush?



What about before the podcast taping? We could meet around 12:15 in front of DHS or Starring Rolls. Then take the boat over to the Dolphin.


----------



## kathrna




----------



## Annette_VA

kathrna said:


> It works for me.  We planned to be in the park that day.
> 
> I swear, we're going to all be walking around like Beavis high on sugar: I AM THE GREAT CORNHOLIO!!!!



I am the great Cornholio.  You give me TP  




(Yes, that is my child.  I'm a bad mom - LOL)


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Will there be a unnofficial DISer organized vewing of princess and the frog?


----------



## kathrna

Annette_VA said:


> I am the great Cornholio.  You give me TP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is my child.  I'm a bad mom - LOL)



Seriously laughing out loud!!!  I LOVE IT!


----------



## wildfan1473

Annette_VA said:


> I am the great Cornholio.  You give me TP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is my child.  *I'm a bad mom *- LOL)



Nah, you're normal   Otherwise I'm a bad mom too!


----------



## chirurgeon

Tonya2426 said:


> I do know the rules - hence the "_unofficial __semi-organized_ "
> 
> Let's just say we all get one 'to go' and eat them as we wait to be ushered into TSM.   (I thinkg Starring Rolls closes sort of early) That way we don't have to add anything to our otherwise busy schedule but we still get to partake and not just "waste" time as we congregate.  How does that work?



It works for me.  Hopefully the time matches my schedule.

Kim

ETA Unfortunately, we are having Tea at 3:20 on Saturday.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hope this works....


----------



## kathrna

Jen, my DS6 says cake IS better!


----------



## Annette_VA

Looks good Jen!


----------



## kathrna

But DS12 says pie.


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> Jen, my DS6 says cake IS better!







kathrna said:


> But DS12 says pie.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

it would be cool if there was a TTA with teresa just like theres a figment with kathy...just sayin


----------



## georgemoe

Tonya2426 said:


> Sounds like there should be an _unofficial semi-organized_ mini meet to have cupcakes!!!!





Tonya2426 said:


> I do know the rules - hence the "_unofficial __semi-organized_ "
> 
> Let's just say we all get one 'to go' and eat them as we wait to be ushered into TSM.   (I thinkg Starring Rolls closes sort of early) That way we don't have to add anything to our otherwise busy schedule but we still get to partake and not just "waste" time as we congregate.  How does that work?





Tonya2426 said:


> I think it seems to be working for most people.  And for the people that won't be at DHS before the party then a few of us can pick up an extra cupcake.  Besides we need a little sugar high before we eat our funnel cakes.





aspen37 said:


> Starring Rolls is open from 9AM to 4PM.



The cupcake sounded like a great idea but not this trip. We plan on the DVC Merry Mixer (not on Jen's sheet. Todd's?) Thursday around 3-4, then heading over to DHS after that for OL. Starring Rolls will be closed.  Saturday is our MK day so we won't be to DHS until 8:30.  

No cupcake.  



kathrna said:


> I swear, we're going to all be walking around like Beavis high on sugar: I AM THE GREAT CORNHOLIO!!!!





Annette_VA said:


> I am the great Cornholio.  You give me TP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is my child.  I'm a bad mom - LOL)



You are both bad (but in a great way!)


----------



## DVCsince02

Want me to add the DVC mixer?  I can, it just wasn't on the list of meets.


----------



## Dodie

Meetings over. Sitting at MSP waiting for my flight home to Indy. What have I missed today (other than the horrible news from Texas that's all over the CNN screens here at the airport)?


----------



## WDWtraveler27

im going to tell my dad that instead of getting a laptop for christmas I want the money to be used for the airline tickets


----------



## kab407

Dodie said:


> Meetings over. Sitting at MSP waiting for my flight home to Indy. What have I missed today (other than the horrible news from Texas that's all over the CNN screens here at the airport)?



Have a safe trip home Dodie.

I just  got home and turned on the TV.  How tragic.


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Meetings over. Sitting at MSP waiting for my flight home to Indy. What have I missed today (other than the horrible news from Texas that's all over the CNN screens here at the airport)?



Quite a bit today Dodie -

How to wake sleeping teenagers
George's father's cataract surgery
Kat's cold
Jaime's smoking light switches
Pink DAP hoodies
CUPCAKES
Twighligt 
A new semi-organized meet for CUPCAKES
A new DAP chart


----------



## kab407

You know its getting close when the color coded spreadsheets start appearing .


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> You know its getting close when the color coded spreadsheets start appearing .



I have an addiction.  I do this for every trip.  Usually includes ADR #'s, extra magic and park hours, and parade times.


----------



## Annette_VA

DVCsince02 said:


> I have an addiction.  I do this for every trip.  Usually includes ADR #'s, extra magic and park hours, and parade times.


Same here, Jen.  A spreadsheet for every trip.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> What I accomplished today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between phone calls - I have reduced the number of emails sitting in my inbox from 2000 to under 100.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the run so much I get behind, then I have to take a whole day to go through and save the important ones and delete the junk.



Nice work!  A for effort!


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Nice work!  A for effort!



Thanks!  I feel out of control when my inbox gets that big.


----------



## Madi100

So, in our rental house, doing the LAST load of laundry in the washing machine they left behind.  I threw some clothes in the washing machine, and I threw a sock over the left side.  No big deak.  I squeeze my arm down and pick it up along with some underwear that don't belong to my family.  And since they were on the left side of the washing machine I can only guess that they are dirty.  Where or where is the barfy smilie?????


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> So, in our rental house, doing the LAST load of laundry in the washing machine they left behind.  I threw some clothes in the washing machine, and I threw a sock over the left side.  No big deak.  I squeeze my arm down and pick it up along with some underwear that don't belong to my family.  And since they were on the left side of the washing machine I can only guess that they are dirty.  Where or where is the barfy smilie?????



eeew!  washing hands with hot water!


----------



## Annette_VA

Madi100 said:


> So, in our rental house, doing the LAST load of laundry in the washing machine they left behind.  I threw some clothes in the washing machine, and I threw a sock over the left side.  No big deak.  I squeeze my arm down and pick it up along with some underwear that don't belong to my family.  And since they were on the left side of the washing machine I can only guess that they are dirty.  Where or where is the barfy smilie?????



  Ewwww


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> What about before the podcast taping? We could meet around 12:15 in front of DHS or Starring Rolls. Then take the boat over to the Dolphin.



This sounds like a better plan.
I am just picturing myself buying that cupcake before 4pm
and trying not to eat until 9 ish.
I know myself well enough to know that isn't possible.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

kathrna said:


> You turn 40 and everything turns to crap.



 we're just a bunch of parts...and some parts just crap out earlier than others!


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> So, in our rental house, doing the LAST load of laundry in the washing machine they left behind.  I threw some clothes in the washing machine, and I threw a sock over the left side.  No big deak.  I squeeze my arm down and pick it up along with some underwear that don't belong to my family.  And since they were on the left side of the washing machine I can only guess that they are dirty.  Where or where is the barfy smilie?????





You are a better person than I...I would have thrown it in the garbage quickly.


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> I am the great Cornholio.  You give me TP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is my child.  I'm a bad mom - LOL)




Your not a bad mom, and that is a great picture!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

DVCsince02 said:


> I have an addiction.  I do this for every trip.  Usually includes ADR #'s, extra magic and park hours, and parade times.



Me, too!  I prefer to call it a compulsion...it's a necessity in my eyes and oh how I love the revising and refining... (cue the mad laughter here!)


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> Have a safe trip home Dodie.
> 
> I just  got home and turned on the TV.  How tragic.



That is just so tragic!
Our thoughts and prayers go out to all these people and their families.
These men and women have enough to worry about in their day to day lives.
This is just a very sad day!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> So, in our rental house, doing the LAST load of laundry in the washing machine they left behind.  I threw some clothes in the washing machine, and I threw a sock over the left side.  No big deak.  I squeeze my arm down and pick it up along with some underwear that don't belong to my family.  And since they were on the left side of the washing machine I can only guess that they are dirty.  Where or where is the barfy smilie?????




There is not a big enough EWWWW for this.
Wash you hand with bleach!


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> This sounds like a better plan.
> I am just picturing myself buying that cupcake before 4pm
> and trying not to eat until 9 ish.
> I know myself well enough to know that isn't possible.



Oh gee, I have an extra cuppy cake here in my bag for some sorry soul who couldn't come get it with me.  I would HATE for it to get squashed.  Maybe if I just eat the frilly top, it won't get damaged.  Maybe they won't notice.  CRAZY CUPPY CAKES!  COOKIE MONSTER IS *CRAZY* FOR CUPPPY CAKES!!!!!  gobble gobble gobble, make a mess.  GIVE ME CUPPY CAKES!  GIVE ME FUNNEL CAKES!!






Yeah, that's me up there.  ZERO self control and no understanding of the word moderation.  (just ask the candy corn).


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good evening everyone.   Long day today.   We had our final walk through.   Not much wrong just 2 doors need to be shimmed according to my DH.   Otherwise all is good.   We all set for closing on Tuesday.   

Bad news on the family front.    My brother has liver disease from Hepatitis he caught years ago.  He had to have his belly tapped for the first time yesterday.   He is OK but as I nurse I know what this means.   Once that starts it only gets worse.   Say a little prayer for him if you could.  Maybe a little pixie dust.   Whatever you have.

On a happier note psycho mama is ignoring me now which is  A-OK in my book.   

I will probably go on a Dooney and Bourke purse hunt tomorrow.   I will keep everyone posted if I find them.

Oh and just turned on the news.   I saw the tragic story in TX.  How sad. 

Jen the grid looks great!!


----------



## kathrna

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good evening everyone.   Long day today.   We had our final walk through.   Not much wrong just 2 doors need to be shimmed according to my DH.   Otherwise all is good.   We all set for closing on Tuesday.
> 
> Bad news on the family front.    My brother has liver disease from Hepatitis he caught years ago.  He had to have his belly tapped for the first time yesterday.   He is OK but as I nurse I know what this means.   Once that starts it only gets worse.   Say a little prayer for him if you could.  Maybe a little pixie dust.   Whatever you have.
> 
> On a happier note psycho mama is ignoring me now which is  A-OK in my book.
> 
> I will probably go on a Dooney and Bourke purse hunt tomorrow.   I will keep everyone posted if I find them.
> 
> Oh and just turned on the news.   I saw the tragic story in TX.  How sad.
> 
> Jen the grid looks great!!



Sending good wishes and pixie dust his way.

I'm glad psycho mom is taking a break from you.

Good luck with the purse hunt.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Madi100 said:


> So, in our rental house, doing the LAST load of laundry in the washing machine they left behind.  I threw some clothes in the washing machine, and I threw a sock over the left side.  No big deak.  I squeeze my arm down and pick it up along with some underwear that don't belong to my family.  And since they were on the left side of the washing machine I can only guess that they are dirty.  Where or where is the barfy smilie?????



Oh no Nicole that is awlful.   Yeah I think I just threw up a little.  Eeewww.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Oh gee, I have an extra cuppy cake here in my bag for some sorry soul who couldn't come get it with me.  I would HATE for it to get squashed.  Maybe if I just eat the frilly top, it won't get damaged.  Maybe they won't notice.  CRAZY CUPPY CAKES!  COOKIE MONSTER IS *CRAZY* FOR CUPPPY CAKES!!!!!  gobble gobble gobble, make a mess.  GIVE ME CUPPY CAKES!  GIVE ME FUNNEL CAKES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's me up there.  ZERO self control and no understanding of the word moderation.  (just ask the candy corn).



O.M.G. I can't freakin' breathe!



The funniest part about this, is my Google homepage all day has had Cookie Monster on it!


----------



## wildfan1473

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good evening everyone.   Long day today.   We had our final walk through.   Not much wrong just 2 doors need to be shimmed according to my DH.   Otherwise all is good.   We all set for closing on Tuesday.
> 
> Bad news on the family front.    My brother has liver disease from Hepatitis he caught years ago.  He had to have his belly tapped for the first time yesterday.   He is OK but as I nurse I know what this means.   Once that starts it only gets worse.   Say a little prayer for him if you could.  Maybe a little pixie dust.   Whatever you have.
> 
> On a happier note psycho mama is ignoring me now which is  A-OK in my book.
> 
> I will probably go on a Dooney and Bourke purse hunt tomorrow.   I will keep everyone posted if I find them.
> 
> Oh and just turned on the news.   I saw the tragic story in TX.  How sad.
> 
> Jen the grid looks great!!



 I will say a prayer for your brother and your family.


----------



## sshaw10060

Just checking in from the airport.  I have 90 minutes to burn, so paid for the wireless access. Lots of posts this afternoon.  Report was that AK was really quiet today.  Hope the same is true of MK tomorrow.  

Anne: your summary of the afternoons activities was excellent.  Todd should take lessons for the daily Navigator he is providing in my absence.

Kelly is on the cruise before us and is supposed to leave us something on the ship. Can't wait to see what it is.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Just checking in from the airport.  I have 90 minutes to burn, so paid for the wireless access. Lots of posts this afternoon.  Report was that AK was really quiet today.  Hope the same is true of MK tomorrow.
> 
> Anne: your summary of the afternoons activities was excellent.  Todd should take lessons for the daily Navigator he is providing in my absence.
> 
> Kelly is on the cruise before us and is supposed to leave us something on the ship. Can't wait to see what it is.



Have a great trip Scott - hopefully the crowds will be in your favor.


----------



## AnneR

Okay - I got really freaked out worrying that MVMCP on the 13th would sell out before I bought my tickets.


Tickets are purchased - I had not realized it was one of the "discount" nights - saved about $7 per ticket.


----------



## chickie

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Bad news on the family front.    My brother has liver disease from Hepatitis he caught years ago.  He had to have his belly tapped for the first time yesterday.   He is OK but as I nurse I know what this means.   Once that starts it only gets worse.   Say a little prayer for him if you could.  Maybe a little pixie dust.   Whatever you have.



My thoughts and prayers are with your brother, Liz.

A little update on my sister in law. They did a CT of her head which, thank goodness, didn't show any aneurism or anything. They also did a spinal tap. That didn't show anything either. So, they are really unsure what was causing the terrible headache today, but it looks like everything is okay and they sent her home.

Thank you all for your good wishes today. It's been a really long day. I think I need a drink!


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Just checking in from the airport.  I have 90 minutes to burn, so paid for the wireless access. Lots of posts this afternoon.  Report was that AK was really quiet today.  Hope the same is true of MK tomorrow.
> 
> Anne: your summary of the afternoons activities was excellent.  Todd should take lessons for the daily Navigator he is providing in my absence.
> 
> Kelly is on the cruise before us and is supposed to leave us something on the ship. Can't wait to see what it is.



Have a great trip, Scott!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Say a little prayer for him if you could.  Maybe a little pixie dust.   Whatever you have.
> 
> On a happier note psycho mama is ignoring me now which is  A-OK in my book.



So sorry to hear about your brother, but glad to hear psychomom is backing off...thought about you while I was driving all over the place yesterday...


----------



## WebmasterMike

WooHoo!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Almost forgot already about my awesome news...my sister booked a flight today to come with me to WDW!  It is her b-day on December 11, so it has now become a double birthday celebration...how cool is that!?  to us!!!!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Okay - I got really freaked out worrying that MVMCP on the 13th would sell out before I bought my tickets.
> 
> 
> Tickets are purchased - I had not realized it was one of the "discount" nights - saved about $7 per ticket.



Yay!!

I don't remember this being a discount night.  Good for you!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Have a good long weekend Tracey. Please say hello to Lori and Rick for me...(as well as any other DISers that I may know!)



I will pass your Greetings along.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Quite a bit today
> 
> How to wake sleeping teenagers
> George's father's cataract surgery
> Kat's cold
> Jaime's smoking light switches
> Pink DAP hoodies
> CUPCAKES
> Twighligt
> A new semi-organized meet for CUPCAKES
> A new DAP chart



Good Overview Anne!!

I am up for the cupcake meet whichever time we choose.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good Overview Anne!!
> 
> I am up for the cupcake meet whichever time we choose.



It is amazing what we cover in one day


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> It is amazing what we cover in one day



I just hate when I have a busy day and have to catch up on 10+ pages or more.


----------



## AnneR

Have a great weekend Tracey if I dont see you in the morning.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2324792


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Have a great weekend Tracey if I dont see you in the morning.



I'll pop in sometime tomorrow, just probably not so early.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

disneydreamgirl said:


> Almost forgot already about my awesome news...my sister booked a flight today to come with me to WDW!  It is her b-day on December 11, so it has now become a double birthday celebration...how cool is that!?  to us!!!!



Very cool!!!  Me DS and my god daughter all have birthdays then too!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

kathrna said:


> Yay!!
> 
> I don't remember this being a discount night.  Good for you!



I dont think mine were discounted either.   Hmmmm they didnt book you the wrong date did they?


----------



## A.Mickey

tlcoke said:


> Busy day today at work - I am off tomorrow, I will be just southwest of Indy on Saturday, then a DIS Meet  on Sunday afternoon in Clarksville, IN - with Lori & Rick (the Bead Pirate) and a few other Louisville Area Disers.



Have a fantastic time!  Say Hi to our table-mates from PCC 1.0 .  



Annette_VA said:


> I am the great Cornholio.  You give me TP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, that is my child.  I'm a bad mom - LOL)



That is too cute!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good evening everyone.   Long day today.   We had our final walk through.   Not much wrong just 2 doors need to be shimmed according to my DH.   Otherwise all is good.   We all set for closing on Tuesday.
> 
> Bad news on the family front.    My brother has liver disease from Hepatitis he caught years ago.  He had to have his belly tapped for the first time yesterday.   He is OK but as I nurse I know what this means.   Once that starts it only gets worse.   Say a little prayer for him if you could.  Maybe a little pixie dust.   Whatever you have.



Glad to hear your house is almost ready! 

I will be praying for you and your brother.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Oh gee, I have an extra cuppy cake here in my bag for some sorry soul who couldn't come get it with me.  I would HATE for it to get squashed.  Maybe if I just eat the frilly top, it won't get damaged.  Maybe they won't notice.  CRAZY CUPPY CAKES!  COOKIE MONSTER IS *CRAZY* FOR CUPPPY CAKES!!!!!  gobble gobble gobble, make a mess.  GIVE ME CUPPY CAKES!  GIVE ME FUNNEL CAKES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's me up there.  ZERO self control and no understanding of the word moderation.  (just ask the candy corn).




So I see we have alot in common!
I don't know what moderation means either, not when it comes to sweets.
I remember my mother being horrified by the amount I could eat.


----------



## katscradle

Liz, glad your getting a break from the crazy lady!
Sorry to hear about your brother, thoughts, prayers, & PD is sent your way!

Chickie, I am glad there is some good news for you.


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I dont think mine were discounted either.   Hmmmm they didnt book you the wrong date did they?



I booked mine on-line last night for ther 13th, tickets were $52 for adults, regular price was listed as $59


----------



## Yvet

Just popped in to say:
*
Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!*

Whoohooo it's weekend!!!!!

And just 4 weeks before we leave (28 more nights of sleep and then i'm back)!!!!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> I booked mine on-line last night for ther 13th, tickets were $52 for adults, regular price was listed as $59



Is $59 the premium night price?  I think $52 is the regular night price...nice to pay less because I believe the premium is just a date thing, not an enhanced party.

Yvet...Happy Friday to you too and everyone else!  So glad it is Friday as I am tired, it's been a long week.  

I get tomorrow to myself which is unusual...DS, DH and DFIL and headed to the Hobby Show in Toronto!!!  I'm thinking about finally finishing my Disney Scrapbook...certainly have all the supplies I need...either that or a good book followed by a chick flick.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Is $59 the premium night price?  I think $52 is the regular night price...nice to pay less because I believe the premium is just a date thing, not an enhanced party.
> 
> Yvet...Happy Friday to you too and everyone else!  So glad it is Friday as I am tired, it's been a long week.
> 
> I get tomorrow to myself which is unusual...DS, DH and DFIL and headed to the Hobby Show in Toronto!!!  I'm thinking about finally finishing my Disney Scrapbook...certainly have all the supplies I need...either that or a good book followed by a chick flick.



Gotcha on the price - Thanks!


4 weeks Yvet - I'm jealous.  I am at 4 weeks and 6 days.


----------



## firsttimemom

aspen37 said:


> I can't wait to have another one of these at DHS.
> White Chocolate cupcake and a latte.   That was the best cupcake I have ever had. I could only eat half of it.




wow- I might do that for lunch one day! LOL  Looks sooo yummy


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> The cupcake sounded like a great idea but not this trip. We plan on the DVC Merry Mixer (not on Jen's sheet. Todd's?) Thursday around 3-4, then heading over to DHS after that for OL. Starring Rolls will be closed.  Saturday is our MK day so we won't be to DHS until 8:30.





DVCsince02 said:


> Want me to add the DVC mixer?  I can, it just wasn't on the list of meets.



I have not gotten any confirmation on date or time of event, so I have not put it on the list.



Madi100 said:


> So, in our rental house, doing the LAST load of laundry in the washing machine they left behind.  I threw some clothes in the washing machine, and I threw a sock over the left side.  No big deak.  I squeeze my arm down and pick it up along with some underwear that don't belong to my family.  And since they were on the left side of the washing machine I can only guess that they are dirty.  Where or where is the barfy smilie?????



Must. resist. making. Don. comment.



kathrna said:


> Oh gee, I have an extra cuppy cake here in my bag for some sorry soul who couldn't come get it with me.  I would HATE for it to get squashed.  Maybe if I just eat the frilly top, it won't get damaged.  Maybe they won't notice.  CRAZY CUPPY CAKES!  COOKIE MONSTER IS *CRAZY* FOR CUPPPY CAKES!!!!!  gobble gobble gobble, make a mess.  GIVE ME CUPPY CAKES!  GIVE ME FUNNEL CAKES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's me up there.  ZERO self control and no understanding of the word moderation.  (just ask the candy corn).



That must be before they had Cookie switch to celery. I miss the old Cookie.



sshaw10060 said:


> Just checking in from the airport.  I have 90 minutes to burn, so paid for the wireless access. Lots of posts this afternoon.  Report was that AK was really quiet today.  Hope the same is true of MK tomorrow.
> 
> Anne: your summary of the afternoons activities was excellent.  Todd should take lessons for the daily Navigator he is providing in my absence.
> 
> Kelly is on the cruise before us and is supposed to leave us something on the ship. Can't wait to see what it is.



Safe journeys. I am updating Kelly daily on the events of the thread. As you too shall start to receive tomorrow, speaking of today's events.


----------



## jeanigor

Proposed Event/Meets to update the list:

Cupcake Meet @ Starring Rolls

DVC Member Mixer

Viewing of The Princess and the Frog at DTD


----------



## jeanigor

Oh! By the way, the big box that came yesterday....it's contents even impressed DP (Mr. I'm Too Good). Now he's even excited about the DCL party.

And yes, they did send us 150 napkins. (And a whole bunch of other cool stuff.)


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning Kids!

Sitting at the Albany airport waiting for my flight. Rick's went out at 7:05 and mine's not till 10:15..... heading to the old hometown to visit the fam.... and some fellow DISers!


Everybody play nice like!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I booked mine on-line last night for ther 13th, tickets were $52 for adults, regular price was listed as $59



I paid $52 for my ticket, too.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!!  I hope you are having a good Friday.  

I am since I took the day off.


----------



## tlcoke

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning Kids!
> 
> Sitting at the Albany airport waiting for my flight. Rick's went out at 7:05 and mine's not till 10:15..... heading to the old hometown to visit the fam.... and some fellow DISers!
> 
> 
> Everybody play nice like!



Looking forward to seeing you on Sunday!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

tlcoke said:


> Looking forward to seeing you on Sunday!!!



Same here!

Here's hoping Rick gets done with work so he can come too......still not sure about that yet..


----------



## tlcoke

TheBeadPirate said:


> Same here!
> 
> Here's hoping Rick gets done with work so he can come too......still not sure about that yet..



I hope he gets his work done too.  I know everyone would like to see him too.  I am counting him for the reservation to insure we have enough seats.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

AnneR said:


> I booked mine on-line last night for ther 13th, tickets were $52 for adults, regular price was listed as $59



That is what I paid too.    I know there were some dates in the 40 dollar range.   I just wanted to make sure the CM didnt book the wrong month.   I had that happen once.  They just assumed it was the 20th of the month I was calling not of December.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.    Today is run errands and hopefully DTD.  Whoot!!!  I move very soon.   Yay!!!   I will be 40 minutes closer to Disney permenately!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!  I hope you are having a good Friday.
> 
> I am since I took the day off.



Good for you have a great day!!


----------



## Yvet

jeanigor said:


> Proposed Event/Meets to update the list:
> 
> Cupcake Meet @ Starring Rolls
> 
> DVC Member Mixer
> 
> Viewing of The Princess and the Frog at DTD



If i'm correct you have put all the events in a spreadsheet didn't you??
Could you please be so nice to send me a copy?


----------



## robind

jeanigor said:


> To follow a tradition of Tonya....a piece of stolen clip are of the day:
> 
> Anyone going to the release of "A Christmas Carol"?



Not this weekend, but I plan on watching it on THE WONDER, next weekend.  Can't wait to get on that boat and get some rest and relaxation.


----------



## jeanigor

Yvet said:


> If i'm correct you have put all the events in a spreadsheet didn't you??
> Could you please be so nice to send me a copy?



I have not put these items on...nobody has suggested times....once they are on, I will gladly send it to you.


----------



## Yvet

jeanigor said:


> I have not put these items on...nobody has suggested times....once they are on, I will gladly send it to you.



When you have put the list together and updated the list, please dosend me a copy.


----------



## jeanigor

robind said:


> Not this weekend, but I plan on watching it on THE WONDER, next weekend.  Can't wait to get on that boat and get some rest and relaxation.



Show off.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Friday morning!  

My boys left at 3:00 this morning, and should be about halfway to deer camp.  I did inherit a dog for the weekend at the last minute - I hate being miss reliable and not being able to say no.  It's my niece's dog, she is spending the weekend at her mom's (who bought her the dog before the divorce) while her dad and brothers are at camp, but mom won't let the dog at her new house.  My niece is of driving age, and works, but won't come home a couple of times a day to take care of the dog - she's to "busy".  Between her mom's and school, she's no more than 10 blocks away from home.   

OK, vent done.  I do have some good news to share - check out my new countdown 

Now I'm going to enjoy my day by myself


----------



## DVCsince02

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.    Today is run errands and hopefully DTD.  Whoot!!!  I move very soon.   Yay!!!   I will be 40 minutes closer to Disney permenately!!



YAY!  Have fun on your search!  Call me if you find anything!  Remember, there are 5 stores.

1. TrenD
2. World of Disney
3. Summer Lace @ Grand Floridian
4. UpTown Jewelers @ MK
5. Couture shop @ HS

Oh, and rumor has it, the D&B bags will be in pink and blue in the future.


----------



## scarlett873

Hey kids!

I'm at my mom and dad's house for another night...It's nice to be spoiled by mommy and daddy every now and then! 

Todd and Jen...I'm cutting out flatties for you today...what colors (of clothing) would you like? And do you want me to send them to you or just bring them to DAP with me? I can get pics of G from FB...and I think I've got a few of Chris...


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Now I'm going to enjoy my day by myself



*Ahoy!!!*


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Hey kids!
> 
> I'm at my mom and dad's house for another night...It's nice to be spoiled by mommy and daddy every now and then!
> 
> Todd and Jen...I'm cutting out flatties for you today...what colors (of clothing) would you like? And do you want me to send them to you or just bring them to DAP with me? I can get pics of G from FB...and I think I've got a few of Chris...



Whatever colors you think look good and Fashionable.

If you could mail mine, please. He should meet my fiancée.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Hey kids!
> 
> I'm at my mom and dad's house for another night...It's nice to be spoiled by mommy and daddy every now and then!
> 
> Todd and Jen...I'm cutting out flatties for you today...what colors (of clothing) would you like? And do you want me to send them to you or just bring them to DAP with me? I can get pics of G from FB...and I think I've got a few of Chris...



Chris always wears khaki shorts, white sneakers, and white t-shirts.  He is dreading putting away the shorts.  I think I want him mailed to me so I can get shots of him on the plane.   He LOVES to fly.  :sarcasm font:


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Whatever colors you think look good and Fashionable.
> 
> If you could mail mine, please. He should meet my fiancée.



Do you want me to assemble him, head and all, and then mail him? I can laminate him so that he won't be easily ruined during his adventures at DAP... Make sure you PM me your address...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Do you want me to assemble him, head and all, and then mail him? I can laminate him so that he won't be easily ruined during his adventures at DAP... Make sure you PM me your address...



Are you implying that he might get wet during, say DATW? 

Yes fully assembled and laminated would be great!!!
PM sent


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Change of plans for my day...DS(11) is home sick (fever, cough, achy, very tired...feeling rough all round) so I am working from home today. His class had five kids out yesterday and I'm betting quite a few more today...two of my co-workers are also home with sick kids.  'Tis the season...


----------



## hideeh

Good Friday morning everyone!

Jennifer-yippeeee on joining PCC 2.0! 

Jackie I hope your sister in law feels better.

Liz so many things going on for you right now. I will keep your brother in my prayers. Send you lots and lots of smooth moving dust and a ton of happy/successful shopping dust. Post pictures as soon as you can of the house! Ooohh, and 'stay away from me crazy whacko mother' dust too!

BIG 'ole ewww on left behind previous owners under garmets. ICK ICK ICK! Lots of smooth moving dust headed your way too Nicole.

Was there a discounted price if you purchased your tickets prior to the night of MVMCP? I think I remember reading that there was a slight discount if you preordered (even if you were picking up at will call) rather than purchasing the day of.  I am really excited to experieince this again. 

TGIF! Another slow day for me, looks like I'll be spending some time with Edward and Bella again today.


----------



## chirurgeon

Good Morning DAP Pals.  I haven't read everything I have missed.  But Hope mentioned there might be a worry that we couldn't keep our cupcakes in pristine condition between the closing time of Starring Rolls and 8:30 while we wait for our escort back to the party.  I would be happy to rent a locker earlier in the day for the cupcakes.  If I could pass off the key to someone at the (sshhh don't tell anyone) WDW Today Star Tours meet.  I will be heading over to the GF for Tea at 3:20.  We could retreive them after the Utilitarian Osborne Lights meet. Let me know.

Kim


----------



## tiggerbell

chirurgeon said:


> Good Morning DAP Pals. I haven't read everything I have missed. But Hope mentioned there might be a worry that we couldn't keep our cupcakes in pristine condition between the closing time of Starring Rolls and 8:30 while we wait for our escort back to the party. I would be happy to rent a locker earlier in the day for the cupcakes. If I could pass off the key to someone at the (sshhh don't tell anyone) WDW Today Star Tours meet. I will be heading over to the GF for Tea at 3:20. We could retreive them after the Utilitarian Osborne Lights meet. Let me know.
> 
> Kim


 
Kim - you should eat your cupcake *before* tea, so you don't notice the scones were all eaten by the 2:20 ADR group!


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I dont think mine were discounted either.   Hmmmm they didnt book you the wrong date did they?



I know we go an $8. DVC discount!
Good morning everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Kim - you should eat your cupcake *before* tea, so you don't notice the scones were all eaten by the 2:20 ADR group!



She has a point.....(said with a mouthful of scone goodness and a trail of crumbs leading back to room at the Pop)


----------



## katscradle

Yvet said:


> Just popped in to say:
> *
> Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Whoohooo it's weekend!!!!!
> 
> And just 4 weeks before
> we leave (28 more nights of sleep and then i'm back)!!!!



We will be in WDW in 25 more days!


----------



## tiggerbell

katscradle said:


> We will be in WDW in 25 more days!


 
I'M NOT READY YET!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I'M NOT READY YET!!!!!!!



Only 33 days until Periwinkle Wednesday!!!!


----------



## kimisabella

tiggerbell said:


> I'M NOT READY YET!!!!!!!



Neither am I !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Isabella is home sick today so the things I had planned today will have to be put on hold since I have to take her to the Dr. at noon.  I don't think it's anything serious, cough, fever, sore throat, but, the school sent a letter home saying there is a lot of strept going around.  

As long as everyone gets sick now, I don't mind, I'd rather get it overwith now so there are no problems next month!


----------



## corky441

Morning everyone - Happy Friday

It appears i have already missed so much this morning - work keeps getting in the way.

Hope everyone that is ill is feeling better, hope everyone that is healthy stays that way 

I can't imagine finding someone elses dirty clothes in my home - nasty nasty nasty - EEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW . . .

Do you think one locker can hold all the cupcakes??? I can see it opeinng and having all them all come cascading out - memories of StarTrek & tribbles

35 days from right now - we'll be at the Dolphin at the Seminar - I feel like a little kid waiting for Santa to come. Once in a lifetime event - just doesn't say enough about it 

Well I do have to get back to work - at least for a while - keeps the boss happy at least


----------



## exwdwcm

Happy Friday all!  i am actually going to force myself to go workout at lunch.  i've just let myself go a bit too far lately!  time to get back into the workout habit.  wish me luck! 

Happy Bday Jeff- hope it is a great one!



aspen37 said:


> Staring Rolls at DHS. I always stop in and get a latte and a treat when at DHS.


 love it- looks delicious!  when i worked at HS, i always walked in to the park from backstage right next to Starring Rolls, it always smelled heavenly, yet, i never got to try it.  Making a point this trip!



kimisabella said:


> And notice in the "description" part of it, it says,
> 
> 
> "And when things heat up, it slips off with quick pull on the jam resistant zipper. "
> 
> 
> Since when has Don been writing the description of clothes for CafePress?????


 now that is funny!  gotta order our DAP shirts today!



baby1disney said:


> OK...have a question: If you had your choice between a laptop, desktop, or a netbook, which one would you choose??
> 
> I'm kinda between a laptop and a desktop right now. But..those netbooks are soooo cute!!!
> 
> So...if you all don't mind givin me your opinions, they would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!!!


i vote laptop.   love the portability.  netbooks are too small for me to work effectively on and they don't have a CD drive, which is a pain if you want to pop in a quick DVD to watch or something.   if you are strictly using a netbook for travelling a LOT, then it would be fine, but otherwise, if you don't travel much, just get a decent sized laptop.



DVCsince02 said:


> I have an addiction. I do this for every trip. Usually includes ADR #'s, extra magic and park hours, and parade times.


me too!  I prefer doing a  table in word.  and yes, it is color coded with park hours, Best and worst days, ADRs, EMH etc etc.   The family asked me if they will be allowed to use the bathroom! 








IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good evening everyone. Long day today. We had our final walk through. Not much wrong just 2 doors need to be shimmed according to my DH. Otherwise all is good. We all set for closing on Tuesday.
> 
> Bad news on the family front. My brother has liver disease from Hepatitis he caught years ago. He had to have his belly tapped for the first time yesterday. He is OK but as I nurse I know what this means. Once that starts it only gets worse. Say a little prayer for him if you could. Maybe a little pixie dust. Whatever you have.
> 
> On a happier note psycho mama is ignoring me now which is A-OK in my book.
> 
> I will probably go on a Dooney and Bourke purse hunt tomorrow. I will keep everyone posted if I find them.
> 
> Oh and just turned on the news. I saw the tragic story in TX. How sad.
> 
> Jen the grid looks great!!


oh no, hope your brother recovers okay and i'll keep him in my prayers.  

love the D&B bag!! i might have to get one too- how much are they running?


----------



## jeanigor

Last night I had a dream about DAP.

We arrived a-okay on Thursday, checked in and headed to a park. We're planning MK right now. In my dream we went to Epcot! We all knew we were going against the plan--and nobody cared.

What am I to think of this dream?


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> YAY!  Have fun on your search!  Call me if you find anything!  Remember, there are 5 stores.
> 
> 1. TrenD
> 2. World of Disney
> 3. Summer Lace @ Grand Floridian
> 4. UpTown Jewelers @ MK
> 5. Couture shop @ HS
> 
> Oh, and rumor has it, the D&B bags will be in pink and blue in the future.



I can't stop thinking about the bag!!! My mother in law will be joining us on this trip and I think it would make a great christmas present (for me).  I hope they have some available in December.



kimisabella said:


> Neither am I !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Isabella is home sick today so the things I had planned today will have to be put on hold since I have to take her to the Dr. at noon.  I don't think it's anything serious, cough, fever, sore throat, but, the school sent a letter home saying there is a lot of strept going around.
> 
> As long as everyone gets sick now, I don't mind, I'd rather get it overwith now so there are no problems next month!



I feel the same way.  Everyone in my family is sick right now and I am terrified of having Thanksgiving with everyone right before our vacation.  We leave the week after Thanskgiving.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> I know we go an $8. DVC discount!
> Good morning everyone!



Sadly the DVC/AP discount is not offered for the party on the 13th.  I think Dec 8th was the last party where the discount was offered.

The $52 is the advance purchase price and they only sell a limited number at this price.  Once that amount has been sold the price changes to $59.  If they never reach the advance purchase price limit then the price changes to $59 on the day of the party.  This is the information I was given when I had to pay $59 for my MNSSHP ticket even though I purchased it 2 weeks in advance by phone.  I had to pay same day price because they already sold all the advance purchase price tickets.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Last night I had a dream about DAP.
> 
> We arrived a-okay on Thursday, checked in and headed to a park. We're planning MK right now. In my dream we went to Epcot! *We all knew we were going against the plan--and nobody cared.*
> 
> What am I to think of this dream?



Jaime wasn't there yet but would soon catch up to your butt and straighten you out.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> I feel the same way.  Everyone in my family is sick right now and I am terrified of having Thanksgiving with everyone right before our vacation.  We leave the week after Thanskgiving.



Hi Anne.  Just serve beer.  It kills the germs that can make you sick.


----------



## georgemoe

*2222*


----------



## WDWtraveler27

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2324792

please voice your opinions. this is concerning two DAP events


----------



## kathrna

TheBeadPirate said:


> Same here!
> 
> Here's hoping Rick gets done with work so he can come too......still not sure about that yet..



Have a great time visiting family and friends.

Wait a miniute... Rick works??!!   
I thought you all were independently wealthy and just traveled the globe in great beads and costumes!


----------



## kathrna

will this get to 150?


----------



## kathrna

good morning all.  I got up, showered, took the boys in, came home and opened the curtains at the back of the house and noticed a TON of leaves back there.  So I got out my leaf blower and extension cord and went to work.  Two and a half hours later, the back yard looks nice, but I'm a mess again.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Hi Anne.  Just serve beer.  It kills the germs that can make you sick.



I will try that. The people in my family that should be drinking don't.


----------



## kathrna

Todd, I've not seen Cookie Monster eating celery.


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> good morning all.  I got up, showered, took the boys in, came home and opened the curtains at the back of the house and noticed a TON of leaves back there.  So I got out my leaf blower and extension cord and went to work.  Two and a half hours later, the back yard looks nice, but I'm a mess again.



I hate when that happens.


----------



## kathrna

I'll fill up this page if I have to to get to 150.  I'm sure it will swipped out from under me.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Have a great time visiting family and friends.
> 
> Wait a miniute... Rick works??!!
> I thought *you all were independently wealthy and just traveled the globe in great beads and costumes!*



I knew they were holding out on me...


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> I'll fill up this page if I have to to get to 150.  I'm sure it will swipped out from under me.



You have to wait 40 second between posts.


----------



## kathrna

What is everyone up to this morning?  Working? Sick?  Day off?  Do tell.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Last night I had a dream about DAP.
> 
> We arrived a-okay on Thursday, checked in and headed to a park. We're planning MK right now. In my dream we went to Epcot! We all knew we were going against the plan--and nobody cared.
> 
> What am I to think of this dream?



Spontaniety is the spice of life & Too much planning gives you bad dreams


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> I'll fill up this page if I have to to get to 150.  I'm sure it will swipped out from under me.



Yup


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> *2222*



Is that your locker combination with the cupcakes?


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> good morning all.  I got up, showered, took the boys in, came home and opened the curtains at the back of the house and noticed a TON of leaves back there.  So I got out my leaf blower and extension cord and went to work.  Two and a half hours later, the back yard looks nice, but I'm a mess again.



My neighbours' tree hasn't shed its last leaf yet. One of them is the first to drop another is the last. Raking is a multi month ordeal at my house.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> You have to wait 40 second between posts.



I know, I know.  It keeps tellling me that.  My fingers don't want to work right from working on the leaves for so long.  (I had to rethink how I was going to say all that.)


----------



## corky441

kathrna said:


> What is everyone up to this morning?  Working? Sick?  Day off?  Do tell.



I'm taking a day off from work, oh wait... I'm at work - ok then - I'm just goofing off and spending quality time on the DAP thread


----------



## spaddy

corky441 said:


> I'm taking a day off from work, oh wait... I'm at work - ok then - I'm just goofing off and spending quality time on the DAP thread



Me too, but I can't see my desk so I guess I better stop slacking off.


----------



## exwdwcm

kathrna said:


> What is everyone up to this morning? Working? Sick? Day off? Do tell.


working unfortunately!  well at the moment playing online, but need to produce some ROI reports for my recent marketing campaigns and tradeshows.  oh joy!  blowing leaves almost sounds better.   okay, that sounds bad....i should say using the leaf blower to clear the yard sounds better than working.  



spaddy said:


> Is that your locker combination with the cupcakes?


maybe there will be a scavenger hunt to find the locker on WDW property with the 'golden cupcake'!!!


----------



## chickie

Happy Friday everyone!

I'm at work today. Was supposed to have the day off since Millie is off school today, but my sis in law is back at the ER this morning. She was ok last night and said she slept well, but after being up this morning, she started feeling worse again. I thought maybe it was from the spinal tap thing they did yesterday, but she needs some relief. I hope they figure something out.

I had so many plans today, too, but what R ya gonna do? I thought about going to see the Christmas Carol movie today, but I guess we'll wait a few weeks. I'm really looking forward to the "Planet 52" movie to come out. It looks pretty good. 

We have an extremely busy weekend ahead of us, and it's all Millie. She has a swim meet where she has to swim both Saturday and Sunday mornings. Then she has an indoor soccer game Saturday at 4, we have a bonfire/bbq at my sisters that night, and she'll have 2 outdoor soccer games on Sunday afternoon and evening. Whew! Hope she doesn't have much homework to get done this weekend! She's gonna be one tired kiddo by Sunday night!

Liz and Nicole, good luck with your closings and moving!


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning and Happy Friday! 





Yvet said:


> Just popped in to say:
> *
> Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Whoohooo it's weekend!!!!!
> 
> And just 4 weeks before we leave (28 more nights of sleep and then i'm back)!!!!




Hi Yvette! 



jeanigor said:


> Oh! By the way, the big box that came yesterday....it's contents even impressed DP (Mr. I'm Too Good). Now he's even excited about the DCL party.
> 
> And yes, they did send us 150 napkins. (And a whole bunch of other cool stuff.)



That's great that they didn't just send a bunch of junk. 



TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning Kids!
> 
> Sitting at the Albany airport waiting for my flight. Rick's went out at 7:05 and mine's not till 10:15..... heading to the old hometown to visit the fam.... and some fellow DISers!
> 
> 
> Everybody play nice like!



Have fun Lori.




robind said:


> Not this weekend, but I plan on watching it on THE WONDER, next weekend.  Can't wait to get on that boat and get some rest and relaxation.




I'm jealous! I wish it was me Robin! 




tiggerbell said:


> Kim - you should eat your cupcake *before* tea, so you don't notice the scones were all eaten by the 2:20 ADR group!


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> My neighbours' tree hasn't shed its last leaf yet. One of them is the first to drop another is the last. Raking is a multi month ordeal at my house.



What's a rake?  I just blew them to the back of the property which back up to a greenbelt.  I'm sure DH eyes would roll in his head, but he's not here, so I can push 'em wherever I want .  And I DIDN'T want to bag 'em.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> I'm taking a day off from work, oh wait... I'm at work - ok then - I'm just goofing off and spending quality time on the DAP thread





spaddy said:


> Me too, but I can't see my desk so I guess I better stop slacking off.



That would make three of us....


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> What is everyone up to this morning?  Working? Sick?  Day off?  Do tell.



Working with an occasional DIS post Kathy. 

Take a picture of that pristine yard. If it gets windy and your neighbors still have leaves it's buh bye pretty yard. 

Starting to think about what I'm going to inhale for lunch.


----------



## kathrna

chickie said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I'm at work today. Was supposed to have the day off since Millie is off school today, but my sis in law is back at the ER this morning. She was ok last night and said she slept well, but after being up this morning, she started feeling worse again. I thought maybe it was from the spinal tap thing they did yesterday, but she needs some relief. I hope they figure something out.
> 
> I had so many plans today, too, but what R ya gonna do? I thought about going to see the Christmas Carol movie today, but I guess we'll wait a few weeks. I'm really looking forward to the "Planet 52" movie to come out. It looks pretty good.
> 
> We have an extremely busy weekend ahead of us, and it's all Millie. She has a swim meet where she has to swim both Saturday and Sunday mornings. Then she has an indoor soccer game Saturday at 4, we have a bonfire/bbq at my sisters that night, and she'll have 2 outdoor soccer games on Sunday afternoon and evening. Whew! Hope she doesn't have much homework to get done this weekend! She's gonna be one tired kiddo by Sunday night!
> 
> Liz and Nicole, good luck with your closings and moving!



Oh my gosh, Jackie, you need a date planner just for Millie, never mind YOU!  I hope that you all have a great weekend.

I am sorry to hear that your sister in law is back in the hospital. I will think good thoughts for her today.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hola amigos mi nombre es senor george. como estan todos? xD im bored


----------



## chickie

georgemoe said:


> Take a picture of that pristine yard. If it gets windy and your neighbors still have leaves it's buh bye pretty yard.
> 
> Starting to think about what I'm going to inhale for lunch.



I'm afraid that's our yard. We let the wind blow the leaves to the neighbors yard just to watch our neighbor. He's outside EVERY day blowing leaves that come from the neighbors. He has no trees in his front yard. But then again, he cuts his grass 3 times a week. We figure it gives him something to do. We really are friends with him, really. No, we really do rake leaves; we have to; we have 2 huge oaks in our front yard and 2 in the backyard. It's just been too rainy and wet to get to them the last few weeks.

What's for lunch, George?


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Working with an occasional DIS post Kathy.
> 
> Take a picture of that pristine yard. If it gets windy and your neighbors still have leaves it's buh bye pretty yard.
> 
> Starting to think about what I'm going to inhale for lunch.



OK, Jiminey Cricket, no comments from you!  I KNOW I should have bagged them.  

But they are all from my trees and the neighbors are fenced, so if they do sneak back it will just be to my back door.   

I would take a photo, but you'd never see it.  I've no clue how to post my own photos here.  I've tried, but I can't make it work.

Are you in the office or at hour home office today, George?


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Todd, I've not seen Cookie Monster eating celery.



That's, like, sacrilege, isn't it?

I see you made your presence known on the Cruise thread


----------



## chickie

kathrna said:


> Oh my gosh, Jackie, you need a date planner just for Millie, never mind YOU!  I hope that you all have a great weekend.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that your sister in law is back in the hospital. I will think good thoughts for her today.



Thanks Kathy, we aren't normally this busy. They just have a lot of makeup soccer games, because it's been so rainy here all last month. We love watching the swim meets, but they are long and drawn out. At least it's gonna be a beautiful weekend here!

I'll update on DSIL when I hear something.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> My neighbours' tree hasn't shed its last leaf yet. One of them is the first to drop another is the last. Raking is a multi month ordeal at my house.



We live in the middle of a forest and have trees on 3 sides.  We blow them in the morning, and the lawn, deck and porch are full of them again that night.  



chickie said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I'm at work today. Was supposed to have the day off since Millie is off school today, but my sis in law is back at the ER this morning. She was ok last night and said she slept well, but after being up this morning, she started feeling worse again. I thought maybe it was from the spinal tap thing they did yesterday, but she needs some relief. I hope they figure something out.



 I hope they figure out what is wrong soon!



corky441 said:


> Spontaniety is the spice of life & Too much planning gives you bad dreams







kathrna said:


> What is everyone up to this morning?  Working? Sick?  Day off?  Do tell.



My guys left for deer camp at 3:00 this morning, so I am a bachelorette until at least 7:00 Monday night.  I'm cleaning at the moment (well, actually I'm on the DIS at the moment, waiting for the floor to dry).  This is the one weeknd of the year my entire house gets cleaned at once!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kathrna said:


> Have a great time visiting family and friends.
> 
> Wait a miniute... Rick works??!!
> I thought you all were independently wealthy and just traveled the globe in great beads and costumes!




heehee....yeah...... ummm, nope. Rick and I work out of town almost every week- that's why we're always travelling. Every now and then it's somewhere exciting, but mostly....ehhhh, not so much. Our reward for never being able to sleep in our own bed is WDW and cruising!

But, please send all spare pocket change my way and maybe I can become independently wealthy and then everyone can can have great beads!




jeanigor said:


> I knew they were holding out on me...



ummmm, yeah, I'll give ya what I can but I still think you and Rick should work to support MY travel habit!


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> That's, like, sacrilege, isn't it?
> 
> I see you made your presence known on the Cruise thread


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Albany has free wifi at the airport.... why can't Baltimore?!?


Boingo must not think Albany has much of a market........yet.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Did I kill the thread already?!?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hello? Bueller?





Bueller?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi Lori!


----------



## chirurgeon

tiggerbell said:


> Kim - you should eat your cupcake *before* tea, so you don't notice the scones were all eaten by the 2:20 ADR group!



I'm SURE there will be enough scones for all.  And maybe I will snag any left over onion tarts.

Kim


----------



## 3guysandagal

It was a balmy 28F here this morning.
We are now up to a blistering 32F!
December can't get here soon enough.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Lori!



Hi John! How was hunting?


----------



## georgemoe

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hola amigos mi nombre es senor george. como estan todos? xD im bored



Hi Luis Enrique. 



chickie said:


> I'm afraid that's our yard. We let the wind blow the leaves to the neighbors yard just to watch our neighbor. He's outside EVERY day blowing leaves that come from the neighbors. He has no trees in his front yard. But then again, he cuts his grass 3 times a week. We figure it gives him something to do. We really are friends with him, really. No, we really do rake leaves; we have to; we have 2 huge oaks in our front yard and 2 in the backyard. It's just been too rainy and wet to get to them the last few weeks.
> 
> What's for lunch, George?



Nice Jackie! Just blow them over there. 

Just soup for lunch Jackie. I opened the cupboard and Old Mother Hubbard slapped me in the puss and said get to the grocery store.  I hate when she does that.



kathrna said:


> OK, Jiminey Cricket, no comments from you!  I KNOW I should have bagged them.
> 
> But they are all from my trees and the neighbors are fenced, so if they do sneak back it will just be to my back door.
> 
> I would take a photo, but you'd never see it.  I've no clue how to post my own photos here.  I've tried, but I can't make it work.
> 
> Are you in the office or at hour home office today, George?



So do you have your photos up on Photobucket Kathy? If you do it will be a piece of (cup)cake to get them on the boards. Let us know cause one of us will help you out.

Home office today.


----------



## spaddy

3guysandagal said:


> It was a balmy 28F here this morning.
> We are now up to a blistering 32F!
> December can't get here soon enough.



There was salt on the road today on my way to work.


----------



## TXYankee

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hello? Bueller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueller?



Just try to kill this thread!  Lori - check your facebook messages and let me know what you think!

Back to work!


Happy Happy Friday!

This week seemed alot longet then last week!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> It was a balmy 28F here this morning.
> We are now up to a blistering 32F!
> December can't get here soon enough.



Hi John!


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> This week seemed alot longet then last week!



I hear ya on that one....but thank goodness its almost over with!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hello? Bueller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueller?


nope, we don't die that easy!  Hi guys!! have a good trip!


----------



## georgemoe

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hello? Bueller?
> 
> Bueller?



Hi Lori. 



chirurgeon said:


> I'm SURE there will be *enough scones *for all.  And maybe I will snag any left over onion tarts.
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim. A scone is like an unfilled turnover.  Nasty stuff.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Sadly the DVC/AP discount is not offered for the party on the 13th.  I think Dec 8th was the last party where the discount was offered.
> 
> The $52 is the advance purchase price and they only sell a limited number at this price.  Once that amount has been sold the price changes to $59.  If they never reach the advance purchase price limit then the price changes to $59 on the day of the party.  This is the information I was given when I had to pay $59 for my MNSSHP ticket even though I purchased it 2 weeks in advance by phone.  I had to pay same day price because they already sold all the advance purchase price tickets.



We will check on this when we get home.
I do know though that we did get a discount!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

TXYankee said:


> Just try to kill this thread!  Lori - check your facebook messages and let me know what you think!
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> 
> Happy Happy Friday!
> 
> This week seemed alot longet then last week!



oh goodie! Going to look now!


----------



## hideeh

spaddy said:


> There was salt on the road today on my way to work.





Front page news here in our one horse town? The snow plows are ready!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

georgemoe said:


> Hi Lori.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kim. A scone is like an unfilled turnover.  Nasty stuff.



Hi George!


And I vote cherry turnover! Unless they have those pumpkin pie things that McDonald's had last year...................but not a scone fan here either!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Alrighty then! Time to shut down to fly (boy are my wings tired!).....

Next stop........ Louisville!


Let's hope my family remembers to come get me since they said they would and I cancelled my rental car.


----------



## tiggerbell

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kim. A scone is like an unfilled turnover.  Nasty stuff.


 

George - you could not be more wrong.  You could try.  But you would not succeed.


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Alrighty then! Time to shut down to fly (boy are my wings tired!).....
> 
> Next stop........ Louisville!
> 
> 
> Let's hope my family remembers to come get me since they said they would and I cancelled my rental car.



:crosses fingers:


----------



## kathrna

chirurgeon said:


> I'm SURE there will be enough scones for all.  And maybe I will snag any left over onion tarts.
> 
> Kim



What is an onion tart?  That sounds like a contradiction in terms.


----------



## wildfan1473

tiggerbell said:


> George - you could not be more wrong.  You could try.  But you would not succeed.



That looks good!


----------



## wildfan1473

TheBeadPirate said:


> Alrighty then! Time to shut down to fly (boy are my wings tired!).....
> 
> Next stop........ Louisville!
> 
> 
> Let's hope my family remembers to come get me since they said they would and I cancelled my rental car.



Have a safe flight!


----------



## firsttimemom

exwdwcm said:


> I prefer doing a  table in word.  and yes, it is color coded with park hours, Best and worst days, ADRs, EMH etc etc.   The family asked me if they will be allowed to use the bathroom!



 Love this one!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

DS is feeling a bit better...he was in bed all morning and subjected to me taking his temp every hour or more!  The kid didn't even want to read which is so unlike him...

Just saw on breaking news that there is a gunman in downtown Orlando...this is scary stuff.


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> A scone is like an unfilled turnover.  Nasty stuff.




methinks you haven't had a good one!Yes, they can be dense (you do need to eat them the day they are made). But a good scone with some jam or cream- yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmo! I have a gingerbread scone recipe that I need to dig out now that it's getting colder.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

firsttimemom said:


> methinks you haven't had a good one!Yes, they can be dense (you do need to eat them the day they are made). But a good scone with some jam or cream- yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmo! I have a gingerbread scone recipe that I need to dig out now that it's getting colder.



Gonna have to ask you to share that recipe!  sounds heavenly


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> Gonna have to ask you to share that recipe!  sounds heavenly



I agree!


----------



## chirurgeon

tiggerbell said:


> George - you could not be more wrong.  You could try.  But you would not succeed.



I'm with you Jaime.  I LOVE the scones.  I even put up with those evil little chocolate chip imitators in them.  

Kim


----------



## tiggerbell

ONION TART:

(Holding a bitten one, a whole one just under to the right.)







HOW MUCH DO I LOVE THE SCONES?????

(YEAH, IT'S NOT PRETTY)


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps! how has everyone been the last couple of days? Did I miss anything?


----------



## Minnie Lor

I've been missing all week too. What's shakin?


----------



## corky441

hideeh said:


> Front page news here in our one horse town? The snow plows are ready!



Same here - last week every television station had a segment showing the piles of salt in the highway dept warehouse.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Got a question. Just saw on the main page that the party is now 9:30-midnight. Do we still have to be to the front of the park by 8 pm?


----------



## Tonya2426

_Stolen _Clip Art of the Day


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Got a question. Just saw on the main page that the party is now 9:30-midnight. Do we still have to be to the front of the park by 8 pm?



I don't think we need to be there quite that early now. I am pretty sure its more like 8:45-9:00 now.


----------



## corky441

Minnie Lor said:


> Got a question. Just saw on the main page that the party is now 9:30-midnight. Do we still have to be to the front of the park by 8 pm?



Someone correct me if I'm wrong... I believe we are to meet in front of the park @ 8:30pm and will escorted back to the party area in groups beginning at 9pm.

PS - don't forgot your cupcake & credentials


----------



## Annette_VA

Afternoon, peeps.

I am so incredibly sad right now.  Some of y'all may remember that my bosses' 4-year-old daughter is battling cancer.  She had an MRI today and it showed that the tumor is still growing, despite radiation & chemo.  

If you could keep this family in your thoughts & prayers, I'd appreciate it.
http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/charlottereynolds


----------



## georgemoe

tiggerbell said:


> George - you could not be more wrong.  You could try.  But you would not succeed.





wildfan1473 said:


> That looks good!



If it was that good, you wouldn't need to dress it all up with jam and such. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps! how has everyone been the last couple of days? Did I miss anything?



Lots of scone and onion tart talk. It's like a tea social round these parts. Hey howdy hey.


----------



## hideeh

Annette_VA said:


> Afternoon, peeps.
> 
> I am so incredibly sad right now.  Some of y'all may remember that my bosses' 4-year-old daughter is battling cancer.  She had an MRI today and it showed that the tumor is still growing, despite radiation & chemo.
> 
> If you could keep this family in your thoughts & prayers, I'd appreciate it.
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/charlottereynolds



I am so sorry Annette. I wil keep this family in my thoughts.


----------



## georgemoe

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hi George!
> 
> And I vote cherry turnover! Unless they have those pumpkin pie things that McDonald's had last year...................but not a scone fan here either!





TheBeadPirate said:


> Alrighty then! Time to shut down to fly (boy are my wings tired!).....
> 
> Next stop........ Louisville!
> 
> Let's hope my family remembers to come get me since they said they would and I cancelled my rental car.



Have a safe flight and enjoy the trip Lori. Bead up!


----------



## corky441

Annette_VA said:


> Afternoon, peeps.
> 
> I am so incredibly sad right now.  Some of y'all may remember that my bosses' 4-year-old daughter is battling cancer.  She had an MRI today and it showed that the tumor is still growing, despite radiation & chemo.
> 
> If you could keep this family in your thoughts & prayers, I'd appreciate it.
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/charlottereynolds



Oh dear, that is so sad   they're in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Lori - can't wait to meet you and Rick on Sunday....


----------



## DVCsince02

Sorry to hear your news Annette. 

But, on a happier note... Our MVMCP tickets came in the mail today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Wooooooooooot!  Just got my DCL house party package!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Wooooooooooot!  Just got my DCL house party package!!!



Isn't it awesome!! It will be so lost on my sisters and friends. Too bad I couldn't have a virtual party with my DIS friends, y'all would understand.


----------



## wildfan1473

Annette_VA said:


> Afternoon, peeps.
> 
> I am so incredibly sad right now.  Some of y'all may remember that my bosses' 4-year-old daughter is battling cancer.  She had an MRI today and it showed that the tumor is still growing, despite radiation & chemo.
> 
> If you could keep this family in your thoughts & prayers, I'd appreciate it.
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/charlottereynolds



I am so sorry to hear about this.  



georgemoe said:


> If it was that good, you wouldn't need to dress it all up with jam and such.



Who said I _needed _the jam and such?   



DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry to hear your news Annette.
> 
> But, on a happier note... Our MVMCP tickets came in the mail today!!!!!!!!!!





DVCsince02 said:


> Wooooooooooot!  Just got my DCL house party package!!!



 Double woot! 



jeanigor said:


> Isn't it awesome!! It will be so lost on my sisters and friends. Too bad I couldn't have a virtual party with my DIS friends, y'all would understand.



 Isn't their a feedback section where you could suggest such a thing?


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I don't think we need to be there quite that early now. I am pretty sure its more like 8:45-9:00 now.





corky441 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong... I believe we are to meet in front of the park @ 8:30pm and will escorted back to the party area in groups beginning at 9pm.
> 
> PS - don't forgot your cupcake & credentials



Thanks. I plan on getting to the park around 7 or so to do maybe one ride, see the Osborne Lights, and slowly make my way out of the park. Can't wait!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Annette_VA said:


> Afternoon, peeps.
> 
> I am so incredibly sad right now.  Some of y'all may remember that my bosses' 4-year-old daughter is battling cancer.  She had an MRI today and it showed that the tumor is still growing, despite radiation & chemo.
> 
> If you could keep this family in your thoughts & prayers, I'd appreciate it.
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/charlottereynolds



I am so sorry. I can't imagine what the parents are going thru. Very sad situation.


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> Wooooooooooot!  Just got my DCL house party package!!!



What is it?


----------



## kathrna

Oh Annette, I'm so sorry.  I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

my father said that he is going to think about it.


----------



## AnneR

Annette_VA said:


> Afternoon, peeps.
> 
> I am so incredibly sad right now.  Some of y'all may remember that my bosses' 4-year-old daughter is battling cancer.  She had an MRI today and it showed that the tumor is still growing, despite radiation & chemo.
> 
> If you could keep this family in your thoughts & prayers, I'd appreciate it.
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/charlottereynolds



Annette - How incredibly sad. I can't imagine how hard it is to have a child diagnosed with a significant illness much less cancer.  My thoughts and prayers are going out to this family.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Isn't it awesome!! It will be so lost on my sisters and friends. Too bad I couldn't have a virtual party with my DIS friends, y'all would understand.



You could always include us with pictures and a facebook to facebook chat.


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> my father said that he is going to think about it.



Fingers crossed


----------



## 3guysandagal

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hi John! How was hunting?



We're still at it!
We saw 2 on Monday afternoon, but unfortunately were on the 4 wheeler coming back in so no chance there.
Very little sign this year compared to others.
There is still tomorrow though.


----------



## sshaw10060

Just checkin in quick from BLT.  BLT is nice, but the studios are stupidly designed.  Went to MK for a whopping hour this morning. Otto was in terminal meltdown mode and wanted to go to the pool, so we sent him off with his grandparents and went back to MK for a while.

See all of you when we get back from the cruise next week. I am not planning to log on while at sea.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You could always include us with pictures and a facebook to facebook chat.



I was actually thinking about something like this.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Hi John!



Hi George!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Annette - Our thoughts are with her.

Lori - Hope you had a good flight and were remembered.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Just checkin in quick from BLT.  BLT is nice, but the studios are stupidly designed.  Went to MK for a whopping hour this morning. Otto was in terminal meltdown mode and wanted to go to the pool, so we sent him off with his grandparents and went back to MK for a while.
> 
> See all of you when we get back from the cruise next week. I am not planning to log on while at sea.



Can't wait to hear about your adventures.


----------



## georgemoe

Annette_VA said:


> Afternoon, peeps.
> 
> I am so incredibly sad right now.  Some of y'all may remember that my bosses' 4-year-old daughter is battling cancer.  She had an MRI today and it showed that the tumor is still growing, despite radiation & chemo.
> 
> If you could keep this family in your thoughts & prayers, I'd appreciate it.
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/charlottereynolds



Missed this earlier. Sorry to hear about this Annette.  Thoughts and prayers. 



sshaw10060 said:


> Just checkin in quick from BLT.  BLT is nice, but the *studios are stupidly designed*.  Went to MK for a whopping hour this morning. Otto was in terminal meltdown mode and wanted to go to the pool, so we sent him off with his grandparents and went back to MK for a while.
> 
> See all of you when we get back from the cruise next week. I am not planning to log on while at sea.



We toured the model last month and agree. We absolutely loved the 1BR though. Have a great trip Scott. We'll keep the inernets burning so you don't have to. 



3guysandagal said:


> Hi George!



Hey bush boy! Hope the hunting is going well for you. After Deb and I finish dinner and a movie, I'm firing up the Wii and will off some zombie flesh with my newly purchased automatic shotgun. Cost me $6500 hard earned.  High rate of fire, heavy damage, quick reloads, and a wide blast radius.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Just checkin in quick from BLT.  BLT is nice, but the studios are stupidly designed.  Went to MK for a whopping hour this morning. Otto was in terminal meltdown mode and wanted to go to the pool, so we sent him off with his grandparents and went back to MK for a while.
> 
> See all of you when we get back from the cruise next week. I am not planning to log on while at sea.



Scott, did you make Otto cry??  j/k


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> me $6500 hard earned.  High rate of fire, heavy damage, quick reloads, and a wide blast radius.



You had me at blast radius!


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> So I got out my leaf blower and extension cord and went to work.  Two and a half hours later, the back yard looks nice, but I'm a mess again.





jeanigor said:


> My neighbours' tree hasn't shed its last leaf yet. One of them is the first to drop another is the last. Raking is a multi month ordeal at my house.



My one tree never drops it's leaves until mid December.  They are just now changing colors.  The rest have already dropped and been mowed over and mulched into the grass.



spaddy said:


> You have to wait 40 second between posts.



I hate this message.  I usually get it 2 or 3 times at times. 

Welcome Back Paul & Lorie

Sorry to hear about your friend's child Annette.  It is so heart breaking when a child is sick.  

Fingers crossed for you Luis Enrique.

Whew...  I think I am now caught up since this morning...  

I had a nice day off, got my Laundry done along with all my regular Saturday errands done.  I got to get up early tomorrow morning to drive to Indianapolis for my meeting on Vacation Bible School tomorrow with other State Training coordinators.  Then I meet up with Lori & hopefully Rick *(Get your work done Rick)* on Sunday with a few other Louisville area Disers, Kim (MommyC), Scott (Insoin), Kathy (KyDisneyFan) and maybe a couple of others who haven't gotten back with me yet on whether they are coming or not.  I think we should do another Voice Mail to say Hello to Pete & the gang.


----------



## Dodie

Hey everyone!

I'm a bachelorette this weekend. Phillip's traveling. He and "the guys" went down to Atlanta for a drag racing event. It's called the Super Southern Heavy Shootout.  Vehicles have to weigh over 4000 pounds to compete.  We've been big in the 94-96 Impala SS community for years and Phillip has a customized station wagon that fits the category, but he's going to run his Trailblazer SS down the track this year just for fun.


----------



## shellyminnie

I am sooooo glad it's Friday!! It's been an interesting few days at work! 

Tomorrow, I am attacking the MK with Nikki!!! It will never be the same again!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> I am sooooo glad it's Friday!! It's been an interesting few days at work!
> 
> Tomorrow, I am attacking the MK with Nikki!!! It will never be the same again!!



Sounds like a great day tomorrow Shelly.  Tell Nikki "Hi" for me.


----------



## firsttimemom

Annette_VA said:


> Afternoon, peeps.
> 
> I am so incredibly sad right now.  Some of y'all may remember that my bosses' 4-year-old daughter is battling cancer.  She had an MRI today and it showed that the tumor is still growing, despite radiation & chemo.
> 
> If you could keep this family in your thoughts & prayers, I'd appreciate it.
> http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/charlottereynolds



Annette- I'm so sorry! Of course she and her family are in my prayers. *sigh*


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Just checkin in quick from BLT.  BLT is nice, but the studios are stupidly designed.  Went to MK for a whopping hour this morning. Otto was in terminal meltdown mode and wanted to go to the pool, so we sent him off with his grandparents and went back to MK for a while.
> 
> See all of you when we get back from the cruise next week. I am not planning to log on while at sea.



Let's hear it for the Grandparents! Have a great time on your cruise!


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> I am sooooo glad it's Friday!! It's been an interesting few days at work!
> 
> Tomorrow, I am attacking the MK with Nikki!!! It will never be the same again!!



Enjoy your weekend Shelly!


----------



## LMO429

Love this  is it dec yet?!?!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2009/11/disney-parks-unveils-‘its-a-small-world’-holiday-spot/


----------



## tlcoke

LMO429 said:


> Love this  is it dec yet?!?!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2009/11/disney-parks-unveils-‘its-a-small-world’-holiday-spot/



Love the new Commercial.


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> Love this  is it dec yet?!?!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2009/11/disney-parks-unveils-‘its-a-small-world’-holiday-spot/



That was so sweet, can't wait.....and I think it gave me an idea for our Christmas card!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

LMO429 said:


> Love this  is it dec yet?!?!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2009/11/disney-parks-unveils-‘its-a-small-world’-holiday-spot/




That was great!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Oh well there will probably not be a Disney bag in the near future.   I just splurged on new Linens for the bedroom to the tune of $300.   I wanted that more than the bag.   So I have my first really nice set of sheets 600 count and tapestry type quilt with palm tree patchwork design with shams skirt throw pilllow and matching curtains.   Whoo Hooo.   I cant wait to decorate the new house.


----------



## Minnie Lor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh well there will probably not be a Disney bag in the near future.   I just splurged on new Linens for the bedroom to the tune of $300.   I wanted that more than the bag.   So I have my first really nice set of sheets 600 count and tapestry type quilt with palm tree patchwork design with shams skirt throw pilllow and matching curtains.   Whoo Hooo.   I cant wait to decorate the new house.



Saw a pic a FB. Looked really  Congrats again.


----------



## BilltM

I'm looking forward to DAP   Its 25 degrees in MA this morning


----------



## chirurgeon

LMO429 said:


> Love this  is it dec yet?!?!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2009/11/disney-parks-unveils-‘its-a-small-world’-holiday-spot/



I AM SUCH A DISNEY GEEK!!!!!!!!!  I just watched this WITHOUT the sound, since I have the work computer sound off because of all the annoying beeps it makes, and I started to tear up.  I will have to watch it at home with the sound.  I will probably cry at home. MVMCP was still a maybe for me until I saw that.  It now a probably.  Get that, Hope?  

Kim


----------



## LMO429

chirurgeon said:


> I AM SUCH A DISNEY GEEK!!!!!!!!!  I just watched this WITHOUT the sound, since I have the work computer sound off because of all the annoying beeps it makes, and I started to tear up.  I will have to watch it at home with the sound.  I will probably cry at home. MVMCP was still a maybe for me until I saw that.  It now a probably.  Get that, Hope?
> 
> Kim



The part with the kid running down main street with the snow and the toy soliders is my favorite part


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Well, my Owen is still sick but improving a bit...poor thing threw up in the night and had to have a full shower to clean up!  He's eaten one slim toast finger this morning and water and then gave the rest to his dad.  I think he may sleep most of today away...glad to report that the fever has broken!  

I hope everyone has a great day.  It looks to be a beautiful day out there, sun is shining and the leaves are gorgeous although most are on the ground...DH is heading out to suck 'em up...again!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

disneydreamgirl said:


> Well, my Owen is still sick but improving a bit...poor thing threw up in the night and had to have a full shower to clean up!  He's eaten one slim toast finger this morning and water and then gave the rest to his dad.  I think he may sleep most of today away...glad to report that the fever has broken!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  It looks to be a beautiful day out there, sun is shining and the leaves are gorgeous although most are on the ground...DH is heading out to suck 'em up...again!



I hope he gets better fast.  Sick kiddos are the worst.   I worry constantly.


----------



## wildfan1473

Mornin' folks! 

It is a LOVELY Saturday morning here in Southern Minnesota - I walked outside in my pj's to get something out of my truck, and I wasn't even _cold_.  So, I'm going to enjoy this fine weather and my free time and do some Christmas shopping.



LMO429 said:


> Love this  is it dec yet?!?!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2009/11/disney-parks-unveils-‘its-a-small-world’-holiday-spot/



That was great!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh well there will probably not be a Disney bag in the near future.   I just splurged on new Linens for the bedroom to the tune of $300.   I wanted that more than the bag.   So I have my first really nice set of sheets 600 count and tapestry type quilt with palm tree patchwork design with shams skirt throw pilllow and matching curtains.   Whoo Hooo.   I cant wait to decorate the new house.



It sounds heavenly...you'll be sleeping on 



disneydreamgirl said:


> Well, my Owen is still sick but improving a bit...poor thing threw up in the night and had to have a full shower to clean up!  He's eaten one slim toast finger this morning and water and then gave the rest to his dad.  I think he may sleep most of today away...glad to report that the fever has broken!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  It looks to be a beautiful day out there, sun is shining and the leaves are gorgeous although most are on the ground...DH is heading out to suck 'em up...again!



Oh, I hope your little one is feeling better soon!

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Launchpad11B

This one is for Don!


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> Well, my Owen is still sick but improving a bit...poor thing threw up in the night and had to have a full shower to clean up!  He's eaten one slim toast finger this morning and water and then gave the rest to his dad.  I think he may sleep most of today away...glad to report that the fever has broken!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.  It looks to be a beautiful day out there, sun is shining and the leaves are gorgeous although most are on the ground...DH is heading out to suck 'em up...again!




That's so aweful when they get that sick!
Glad his fever has broken finally!


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh well there will probably not be a Disney bag in the near future.   I just splurged on new Linens for the bedroom to the tune of $300.   I wanted that more than the bag.   So I have my first really nice set of sheets 600 count and tapestry type quilt with palm tree patchwork design with shams skirt throw pilllow and matching curtains.   Whoo Hooo.   I cant wait to decorate the new house.



Congrats Liz, I can't check out the pic. On FB from up here.
I will say you are going to love your new sheets though.


----------



## ADP

Afternoon Peeps!  Just back from the gym.

What a beautiful day here!  Indian Summer has arrived!!!!!

*WHOOOOAAAAAA DAP!!!!!!  *


----------



## Pitti-sing

chirurgeon said:


> I AM SUCH A DISNEY GEEK!!!!!!!!!  I just watched this WITHOUT the sound, since I have the work computer sound off because of all the annoying beeps it makes, and I started to tear up.  I will have to watch it at home with the sound.  I will probably cry at home. MVMCP was still a maybe for me until I saw that.  It now a probably.  Get that, Hope?
> 
> Kim



Oh, my, what a brilliant video.  They had me at the Eiffel Tower.    And this gives us one evening in each of three parks without a lot of running in between - which was the plan.  (Which we call ~ the plan).


----------



## Minnie Lor

Launchpad11B said:


> This one is for Don!



My hubby would be drooling over that. He's out now shooting up some sporting clays but he appreciates all varieties.


----------



## Minnie Lor

It's a beautiful 72 degrees and I should be out enjoying it. I slept til 11 am and I'm still in my pj's. I seriously needed the sleep but feel bad that i wasted the morning. 

Well I'm off to get cleaned up and get caught up on honey-do's. We're going to grill out tonight so I need to get some ribeyes thawing. Have a great Saturday everyone! 

Oh, and my personal countdown ticker for 
DAP is at 30 days.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> This one is for Don!



You had me at hello!  

I see a tommy, a sten, an uzi, a 50 cal, is that a 303 on the bipod?


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> You had me at hello!
> 
> I see a tommy, a sten, an uzi, a 50 cal, is that a 303 on the bipod?



308. M24 sniper system.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> 308. M24 sniper system.



Nice!  Any other cool stuff there off camera?


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Nice!  Any other cool stuff there off camera?



Yup. Lots of explosives.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Yup. Lots of explosives.


----------



## Tonya2426

All this gun talk has forced me to break out the Twilight Saga pics


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## tlcoke

Gorgeous Day here in the Louisville Area.  I had to go to a meeting just southwest of Indianapolis today in the Wooded Country area of Morgan County, Indiana at our State Church Retreat Campground.  Beautiful day to be outdoors.  


Pam, I hope your little one is feeling better today, sorry about your rough night.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


>



OK. That's funny. I'll give you that. 

However, you have awakened the sleeping monster.  I must now post this picture again.  Your fault!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


>


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


>




It is not helping my ability to fight the good fight when some of these are truly cracking me up.

However, Paul, please promise that you will NEVER post that disturbing Michael Jackson thing EVER AGAIN.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


>



OK Paul.  Even *I* think that is just WRONG!!!!!!

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## Dodie




----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## Dodie




----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## wildfan1473

Can't freakin' breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OMG, I _soooo_ needed something to laugh at!  AND, I'm on my way to my SIL's house to watch Twilight - I may not be able to keep a straight face!


----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Dodie

I'm calling a temporary truce. Paul's stuff is cracking me up so much that I'm enjoying it almost as much as the things that Tonya and I are posting.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> I'm calling a temporary truce. Paul's stuff is cracking me up so much that I'm enjoying it almost as much as the things that Tonya and I are posting.





Tonya2426 said:


>



 You guys are the best!


----------



## chirurgeon

And now for something completely different.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Launchpad11B said:


>


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


>



OK.....I need a shower....

Dodie, Tonya, you are evil, evil women.


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


>



I love me a little Daddy C.


----------



## kab407

And to think, I was the one out buying power tools today.


----------



## AnneR

Ya'll made my day.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Thank you for all the laughs! I needed that today. Hope you are all doing well. Tonight is Hallie's slumber party. Only 2 girls have said they were coming so it shouldn't be too bad. I hope!


----------



## AnneR

halliesmommy01 said:


> Thank you for all the laughs! I needed that today. Hope you are all doing well. Tonight is Hallie's slumber party. Only 2 girls have said they were coming so it shouldn't be too bad. I hope!



I permitted one large slumber party at my house.  DD24 thirteenth birthday.  We got no sleep, had one girl walk through the screen door for our sliding glass door and found jars of peanut butter all over the house for weeks.  I still dont' know what the purpose of the peanut butter was.  Now we limit it to no more than 3 girls.


----------



## hideeh

Good evening all!!  

I just finished reading Twilight for the first time this morning, so I am loving all the pictures! (Even Paul's!) 

We saw Disney's Christmas Carol this afternoon. I am anxious to see what everyone else thought. I enjoyed it.


----------



## spaddy

hideeh said:


> Good evening all!!
> 
> I just finished reading Twilight for the first time this morning, so I am loving all the pictures! (Even Paul's!)
> 
> We saw Disney's Christmas Carol this afternoon. I am anxious to see what everyone else thought. I enjoyed it.



We are going to see A Christmas Carol tomorrow. I am excited to see it.


----------



## spaddy

I am loving all he photos but the Michael jackson one was a bit much. I might have nightmares.


----------



## hideeh

spaddy said:


> We are going to see A Christmas Carol tomorrow. I am excited to see it.



Anne are you taking your son?  In the beginning I leaned over to Keith and said "are you sure we did the right thing by bringing Elyse with us?" His response: "I'm not sure I should be here!" It was a bit edgy.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi all!!!  

My waitlist for Saratoga Springs on Thursday night came through!  Brandie and I will be there from the 10-14th.  

Now Tonya and Annette will have a bit more room at the Pop.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> My waitlist for Saratoga Springs on Thursday night came through!  Brandie and I will be there from the 10-14th.
> 
> Now Tonya and Annette will have a bit more room at the Pop.



Woohoo!!!! 

 everyone...I'm back from Mom and Dad's! 

Made about 20 Christmas cards so far...have at least a dozen more to go...Im actually having fun making cards this year!


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> My waitlist for Saratoga Springs on Thursday night came through!  Brandie and I will be there from the 10-14th.
> 
> Now Tonya and Annette will have a bit more room at the Pop.



WOO HOO!  

Same as Dodie and I


----------



## shellyminnie

Loving all the Twilight pics!!!

Paul, Paul, Paul, sooo funny but sooo wrong!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

kab407 said:


> WOO HOO!
> 
> Same as Dodie and I



Jackie and I too!


----------



## spaddy

hideeh said:


> Anne are you taking your son?  In the beginning I leaned over to Keith and said "are you sure we did the right thing by bringing Elyse with us?" His response: "I'm not sure I should be here!" It was a bit edgy.



We are taking him. I am pretty sure he will be ok.  He has never been scared by a movie. I guess we will see.  



DVCsince02 said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> My waitlist for Saratoga Springs on Thursday night came through!  Brandie and I will be there from the 10-14th.
> 
> Now Tonya and Annette will have a bit more room at the Pop.




Woohoo!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Tonya was kind enough to offer her room to us for Thursday night.  Now we aren't squished in, and no worries about moving luggage and finding time to check in.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> My waitlist for Saratoga Springs on Thursday night came through!  Brandie and I will be there from the 10-14th.
> 
> Now Tonya and Annette will have a bit more room at the Pop.



Congrats!!!


Paul that MJ pic is priceless.   To funny!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Home from the play, sorry I missed all the twilight fun.  Those posts were priceless Lunny!






I had to jump on the bandwagon!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Thanks for the well wishes for my sick little boy...he spent all day in bed and I see the same routine tomorrow. Pretty sure I will be working from home on Monday because even if he's feeling better I can't see him going to school.  At least he has been able to keep crackers down today...thank goodness for saltines!

OK, the Twilight posts are completely cracking me up (where do you find this stuff?!!!), though the hottie shots of Edward/Robert are not funny in the least...um...hubba, hubba 

My other sister called me a couple of hours ago and she is also joining me for this trip.  It's going to be close quarters at POP with the three of us for four nights, but it's going to be a hoot...I'm partly in shock on this because I didn't expect to have anyone with me.  Our kids are going to be so annoyed!!!


----------



## spaddy

disneydreamgirl said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my sick little boy...he spent all day in bed and I see the same routine tomorrow. Pretty sure I will be working from home on Monday because even if he's feeling better I can't see him going to school.  At least he has been able to keep crackers down today...thank goodness for saltines!
> 
> OK, the Twilight posts are completely cracking me up (where do you find this stuff?!!!), though the hottie shots of Edward/Robert are not funny in the least...um...hubba, hubba
> 
> My other sister called me a couple of hours ago and she is also joining me for this trip.  It's going to be close quarters at POP with the three of us for four nights, but it's going to be a hoot...I'm partly in shock on this because I didn't expect to have anyone with me.  Our kids are going to be so annoyed!!!



Glad your son is feeling a little bit better.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Launchpad11B said:


>



<---Not part of the 40%.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DisneyKevin said:


> <---Part of the 60%.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Launchpad11B said:


>



I said it wrong.

In my opinion...he looks like he smells bad.

I dont get it.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DisneyKevin said:


> I said it wrong.
> 
> In my opinion...he looks like he smells bad.
> 
> I dont get it.



Careful, you're going to draw the ire of the twi-girls coven!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Launchpad11B said:


> Careful, you're going to draw the ire of the twi-girls coven!



I have the DAP credentials.

Better than a wooden stake.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DisneyKevin said:


> I have the DAP credentials.
> 
> Better than a wooden stake.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

DisneyKevin said:


> I said it wrong.
> 
> In my opinion...he looks like he smells bad.
> 
> I dont get it.



OMG, you're right...on occasion he does look like he needs a good wash...


----------



## scarlett873

Alright...all this Edward bashing is not right...


So here...take a sneak peek of two of the most adorable kidlings on the planet...my niece and nephew!! Baby Grace Photography


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


>





Launchpad11B said:


>





Launchpad11B said:


>





Launchpad11B said:


>



   I have a tear running down my face. The Micheal Jackson one is !



chirurgeon said:


> And now for something completely different.



Aww... This is so cute.


----------



## aspen37

disneydreamgirl said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my sick little boy...he spent all day in bed and I see the same routine tomorrow. Pretty sure I will be working from home on Monday because even if he's feeling better I can't see him going to school.  At least he has been able to keep crackers down today...thank goodness for saltines!
> 
> OK, the Twilight posts are completely cracking me up (where do you find this stuff?!!!), though the hottie shots of Edward/Robert are not funny in the least...um...hubba, hubba
> 
> My other sister called me a couple of hours ago and she is also joining me for this trip.  It's going to be close quarters at POP with the three of us for four nights, but it's going to be a hoot...I'm partly in shock on this because I didn't expect to have anyone with me.  Our kids are going to be so annoyed!!!



I'm glad he is starting to feel better. 



DisneyKevin said:


> <---Not part of the 40%.







DisneyKevin said:


> I said it wrong.
> 
> In my opinion...he looks like he smells bad.
> 
> I dont get it.





DisneyKevin said:


> I have the DAP credentials.
> 
> Better than a wooden stake.


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> Careful, you're going to draw the ire of the twi-girls coven!


 


DisneyKevin said:


> I have the DAP credentials.
> 
> Better than a wooden stake.


 
Careful there Kevin!! Just remember that you will be stuck on a bus touring California in April with a handful of DIS Twilight Coven/Pride "29" Cougar Club members on a mission to spot "Edward" in his natural habitat.   (Nothing gets in the way of a Coven/Pride member and her vampire!!!)


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> Home from the play, sorry I missed all the twilight fun.  Those posts were priceless Lunny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to jump on the bandwagon!



I just snorted hot coffee.  That is priceless Don.


----------



## kab407

Tonya2426 said:


> Careful there Kevin!! Just remember that you will be stuck on a bus touring California in April with a handful of DIS Twilight Coven/Pride "29" Cougar Club members on a mission to spot "Edward" in his natural habitat.   (Nothing gets in the way of a Coven/Pride member and her vampire!!!)



An In-Out Burger may distract me .


----------



## Launchpad11B

I've never seen or read Twilight. I just enjoy the banter between myself, Tonya and Dodie!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning everyone.   We had a great day at Epcot yesterday but boy was it crowded.  Whooo.    Not really long ride waits but the countries were mobbed for the end of food and wine.

I am finally all excited for my trip.   I have had to much house stuff on my mind.   Now that the house is packed up I am able to focus on DAP!!!


I dont get the Edward stuff either.   Sorry ladies but he doesnt do it for me at all.   I like blonde men.  he he he.   Good thng I married one.

Have a good day everyone.   I think I am really going shopping today.  

On a side shopping note, there were no Disney D&B purses at DTD yesterday that was the only place I was able to check.  Sorry.


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!

Today's plan is to veg out on the couch and maybe do some laundry. I also need to spend some time with the dog as he has been lonely all week!!

Should be a good day!


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Morning!
> 
> Today's plan is to veg out on the couch and maybe do some laundry. I also need to spend some time with the dog as he has been lonely all week!!
> 
> Should be a good day!



 Hi Shelly


----------



## chirurgeon

Another distraction


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Shelly



 Hi Paul! We were talking about you yesterday


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Hi Paul! We were talking about you yesterday



Spill it!


----------



## chirurgeon

shellyminnie said:


> Hi Paul! We were talking about you yesterday





Launchpad11B said:


> Spill it!



Yeah Shellie, what were you saying about our favorite First Sergeant? After all, he did post my favorite Twilight related quote.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!

I'm having a very slow start to the day.  Drinking coffee and reading the paper is first on my list.  I have a bunch of little things to take care of today and then have to pick someone up at the airport this evening.

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Spill it!





chirurgeon said:


> Yeah Shellie, what were you saying about our favorite First Sergeant? After all, he did post my favorite Twilight related quote.
> 
> Kim



 It was all good!!

We were talking about tags, and I was telling Nikki that I thought for sure that I would get a tag about the Palo/Paul comment I made in chat that one night. But, nope, I'm still tagless


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> It was all good!!
> 
> We were talking about tags, and I was telling Nikki that I thought for sure that I would get a tag about the Palo/Paul comment I made in chat that one night. But, nope, I'm still tagless



Sounds like we need to start calling you names until something sticks


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like we need to start calling you names until something sticks



Names like what??


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> Morning!
> 
> Today's plan is to veg out on the couch and maybe do some laundry. I also need to spend some time with the dog as he has been lonely all week!!
> 
> Should be a good day!





Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Shelly



Howdy peeps.  Still in coffee/laptop mode this morning. Will be getting outside soon to give the grass one final cut and more leaf cleanup. Filled 8 bags yesterday. 

Will be starting a spaghetti sauce soon for the lasagna, meatballs, and sausage I'll be making tonight. Having the rents over after football.

Enjoy your Sunday everyone.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Howdy peeps.  Still in coffee/laptop mode this morning. Will be getting outside soon to give the grass one final cut and more leaf cleanup. Filled 8 bags yesterday.
> 
> Will be starting a spaghetti sauce soon for the lasagna, meatballs, and sausage I'll be making tonight. Having the rents over after football.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone.



Mmmm . . . lasagna . ..  what time is dinner??


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I believe we have rounded a corner!!!  My son woke up today without flaming red cheeks and he's watching Christmas movies..."A Christmas Story" followed by "Elf", currently on its second showing.  So glad the worst is over but pretty sure he'll still be home from school tomorrow as the nose is running like a tap and the cough is still there...good thing I brought lots of work home with me. 

Another beautiful sunny day here today, yesterday was so warm and today is supposed to be also...I hope everyone enjoys their Sunday!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Good morning all!  I skimmed a few pages to see what was going on.  I had to keep skipping posts when someone quoted the evil Twilight/MJ pictures *shudder*

The commercial was great!

Hoping to get the lights up today outside, not on yet, but up while the weather is warm enough that DH won't freeze his fingers off.

I'm working all weekend so that always throws a wrench into things.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

aGoofyMom said:


> Hoping to get the lights up today outside, not on yet, but up while the weather is warm enough that DH won't freeze his fingers off.



Good idea...I'll suggest that to DH - he always seems to opt for the coldest, wettest day imaginable to put them up!


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> Names like what??



Shelly welly?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

shellyminnie said:


> Names like what??



The DIS social butterfly.   


I think you might have the most DIS meets under your belt!


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> Mmmm . . . lasagna . ..  what time is dinner??



Yea George, what time is dinner?  I'll bring dessert.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

and I am off and running again.   Have a great day folks!!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> Shelly welly?



Hmm . . . maybe . . . keep thinking!


----------



## Annette_VA

Ugh, I hate irresponsible teenagers!  One of our staff didn't show up for work yesterday and didn't return our calls.  Our bosses are at the hospital with their cancer-stricken daughter who's getting a shunt put in her head and she adds to their stress by not showing for work!  This girl is also scheduled today, but if she shows she's not working because she's fired!   I'm going in to take her shift.  

Paul, Tonya, Dodie - Loved all the Twilight pics.  I needed a good laugh!

Hope y'all have a good rest of your weekend!


----------



## AnneR

Annette_VA said:


> Ugh, I hate irresponsible teenagers!  One of our staff didn't show up for work yesterday and didn't return our calls.  Our bosses are at the hospital with their cancer-stricken daughter who's getting a shunt put in her head and she adds to their stress by not showing for work!  This girl is also scheduled today, but if she shows she's not working because she's fired!   I'm going in to take her shift.
> 
> Paul, Tonya, Dodie - Loved all the Twilight pics.  I needed a good laugh!
> 
> Hope y'all have a good rest of your weekend!



Annette have a great day.  It is so frustrating when people teenager or older are irresponsible.


----------



## kathrna

Annette_VA said:


> Ugh, I hate irresponsible teenagers!  One of our staff didn't show up for work yesterday and didn't return our calls.  Our bosses are at the hospital with their cancer-stricken daughter who's getting a shunt put in her head and she adds to their stress by not showing for work!  This girl is also scheduled today, but if she shows she's not working because she's fired!   I'm going in to take her shift.
> 
> Paul, Tonya, Dodie - Loved all the Twilight pics.  I needed a good laugh!
> 
> Hope y'all have a good rest of your weekend!



I'm sorry that you are having a rough go of it, Annette.  I guess now we know why Scott is always making the young ones cry:  B/c they can be irresponsible.  
Isn't it odd?  I don't remember being like that as a kid.  If I had a job, I WENT to my job, because it was what was expected of me; I WANTED a job, I earned my job and wanted to KEEP my job.  It's like so many teens just don't give a flip about anything or anybody, just numero uno.  They have no work ethic, heck they have no ethics, period.  I'm so tired of turning on the news only to hear that a bunch of teens beat up a kid so badly it killed him or a girl was gang raped while others stood around and watched or pulled out their phones and FILMED, not call for help, but FILM it.  Our world is crazy.  
Rant over.  Sorry.

I hope that things take a turn for the better for your boss' family and daughter.  And I hope the teen does get fired.  So many people want a job, ANY job and can't find one.  Here's hoping you get someone in there quickly who respects work and wants to earn a paycheck and not just have one given to them.  (ack-I'm ranting again!)

Have a better day, Annette.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning all! Running some errands-early Christmas shopping while I'm here so I don't have to ship presents home this year- and lunch with some DISers!

Then maybe finish up Grandpa's yard and gutters. (I now remember why I moved south- my back is killing me!)


Ya'll play nice now!


----------



## tlcoke

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning all! Running some errands-early Christmas shopping while I'm here so I don't have to ship presents home this year- and lunch with some DISers!
> 
> Then maybe finish up Grandpa's yard and gutters. (I now remember why I moved south- my back is killing me!)
> 
> 
> Ya'll play nice now!



See you soon at lunch!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Sad to hear of the loss of a DISer.   Vicky, aka GabbysMom.


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> Sad to hear of the loss of a DISer.   Vicky, aka GabbysMom.



This is sad news.  My prayers and sympathy goes out to her family.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

DVCsince02 said:


> Sad to hear of the loss of a DISer.   Vicky, aka GabbysMom.



She was so young!  I'm so sad for her family...


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> I've never seen or read Twilight. I just enjoy the banter between myself, Tonya and Dodie!!


 
My mom always says - you only tease the ones you care about.


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> Sad to hear of the loss of a DISer.  Vicky, aka GabbysMom.


 
It is so shocking and sad when someone so young dies - especially of pneumonia.  On her facebook page her father posted that she had an exotic variant of pneumonia (Nocardia pneumonia).    It just breaks my heart knowing her little girl won't grow up with her mama.


----------



## jen3003

DVCsince02 said:


> Sad to hear of the loss of a DISer.   Vicky, aka GabbysMom.



I was very shocked to hear about this this morning. 

A few of us had the opportunity to meet her at our DIS meet in August at the D2D store.

My thoughts and prayers go out to her daughter Gabby and to all of her family and friends.


----------



## tlcoke

Hi everyone!  We had a Dis Meet in Louisville today, while Lori (The Bead Pirate) was in town.  We had a good time over lunch at Cheddar's Restaurant.  We were sad that Rick was unable to join us, but we had a good time getting together.






Pictured Left to Right: 
Lori (The Bead Pirate), Kim (MommyCeratops), Kathy (KyDisneyFan), Tracey (tlcoke) & Scott (Insoin)


----------



## Dodie

So much sadness on the DIS today. 

I'm just catching up and find that I have to multiquote...


DisneyKevin said:


> <---Not part of the 40%.





DisneyKevin said:


> I have the DAP credentials.
> Better than a wooden stake.






Tonya2426 said:


> Careful there Kevin!! Just remember that you will be stuck on a bus touring California in April with a handful of DIS Twilight Coven/Pride "29" Cougar Club members on a mission to spot "Edward" in his natural habitat.   (Nothing gets in the way of a Coven/Pride member and her vampire!!!)


You betcha! 



kab407 said:


> An In-Out Burger may distract me .


Me too.


----------



## katscradle

LMO429 said:


> Love this  is it dec yet?!?!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2009/11/disney-parks-unveils-‘its-a-small-world’-holiday-spot/




That is amazing!
I love it!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Alright...all this Edward bashing is not right...
> 
> 
> So here...take a sneak peek of two of the most adorable kidlings on the planet...my niece and nephew!! Baby Grace Photography




I love the pictures Brandie!
They are cute!


----------



## katscradle

jen3003 said:


> I was very shocked to hear about this this morning.
> 
> A few of us had the opportunity to meet her at our DIS meet in August at the D2D store.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go out to her daughter Gabby and to all of her family and friends.



I was shocked to hear of her death.
She was so young it's hard to take in.
Our thoughts and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> The DIS social butterfly.
> 
> 
> I think you might have the most DIS meets under your belt!



I like this tag for Shelly.  It is so true, since she is very willing to come and meet up with any diser at WDW.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Looks like I am working from home for certain tomorrow...my little guy is still feeling lousy.  On a happier note, the best part of today was the Cheddar Cheese Soup I made for dinner.  It was so tasty! :


----------



## Launchpad11B

I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!


 
Good luck with the surgery tomorrow!!!  I'll be praying for a full recovery - can't have a bad trigger finger, now can we.


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Good luck tomorrow!!!  No food makes me grumpy too.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Sorry about bragging about the soup!  Your tummy must be rumbly.

Sure hope your surgery goes well tomorrow...here's a little pixie dust for you, just in case.


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



I'd be grumpy too!  Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Good luck tomorrow Paul!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Good luck, Paul!


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Good luck with the surgery.  And the no food too.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



We promise not to torture you with food porn tonight.

Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## jeanigor

According to her Facebook statuses Teresa has been working on our credentials and plans on having them all in the mail by mid week. She also said she would most likely send out an e-mail once she has yours finished and ready to send to the post.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!




Good luck, Paul! I hope it all works out for you.



jeanigor said:


> According to her Facebook statuses Teresa has been working on our credentials and plans on having them all in the mail by mid week. She also said she would most likely send out an e-mail once she has yours finished and ready to send to the post.



 Could use the happy news.


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Not being able to have something makes you think about it even more.


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Good luck with the surgery tomorrow Paul.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Tonya2426

_Stolen _Clip Art of the Day


----------



## mrzrich

jeanigor said:


> According to her Facebook statuses Teresa has been working on our credentials and plans on having them all in the mail by mid week. She also said she would most likely send out an e-mail once she has yours finished and ready to send to the post.



Check your e-mail, I just got mine!


----------



## aGoofyMom

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Good luck with the surgery today.  I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## OKW Lover

I hope that Dr knows what he's dealing with - a grumpy Paul.  

Hope that trigger finger is back to normal soon.


----------



## AnneR

I got my email last night

TERESA ROCKS!!


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Good Luck in your surgery today Paul.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I got my email last night
> 
> TERESA ROCKS!!



Got My Email too!!! Woo Hoo!!!!!


      ​Thank You!!​
Teresa, John, Kevin, Pete, & the rest of the podcast  & DU team in your hard work on planning DAP for us.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!!!

Happy Monday!!!

One more week closer to DAP.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

My countdown is officially at 29 days.  29 days for today I'll be leaving on a jet plane.  Can't wait......


----------



## AnneR

Can you believe that I have lost count of my personal countdown.


I calculate my countdown at 31 days but I am known to drop or add a day.  Need to focus.


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning, DAP friends!!! 30 days for me...I'm getting butterflies in my tummy. Lots of anxiousness. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Good morning Dis peeps! We had a great weekend here. DH had poker at our house friday AND saturday so I've had a steady supply of dip and appetizers. Back to the treadmill this morning! DD had her end of year tournament yesterday. They shut out all 3 opponents they faced and then did the same in the championship game. So exciting for them- they had a great season. But I think she's a bit let down that it's over.

Good luck on the surgery today, Paul!

Pam- hope your DS is feeling better!

Now I need to go wake up my DS and get him off to school. Back in a bit!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning, DAP friends!!! 30 days for me...I'm getting butterflies in my tummy. Lots of anxiousness. Can't wait!!!!



Me too. Thinking about what needs to get done before I go. Each weekend I think I'm going to get a few big items off my list but I don't because of my stupid sinus infection. The infection is gone but still stuck with a bad cough. This too shall pass.

I had some expected bad news last night. A friend that had been on life support for a week was taken off of it yesterday. sigh but know that he's in a better place. I'm hoping that I can make it to the funeral.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Me too. Thinking about what needs to get done before I go. Each weekend I think I'm going to get a few big items off my list but I don't because of my stupid sinus infection. The infection is gone but still stuck with a bad cough. This too shall pass.
> 
> I had some expected bad news last night. A friend that had been on life support for a week was taken off of it yesterday. sigh but know that he's in a better place. I'm hoping that I can make it to the funeral.



 Quite often life is not fair or pleasant. I am sorry to hear of the passing of your friend; but as you said, he is in a better place.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Me too. Thinking about what needs to get done before I go. Each weekend I think I'm going to get a few big items off my list but I don't because of my stupid sinus infection. The infection is gone but still stuck with a bad cough. This too shall pass.
> 
> I had some expected bad news last night. A friend that had been on life support for a week was taken off of it yesterday. sigh but know that he's in a better place. I'm hoping that I can make it to the funeral.



Morning Lorie,

I hope you feel better soon.  I hate when things linger.  

I am sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## LMO429

Just dropping in to say Hello!

Hey Look at My ticker it looks awesome 1 month to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## shellyminnie

Good Luck with surgery today Paul!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


>



You're here early. Kiddos already out the door/still asleep?


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


>



Good Morning Jen!!!


----------



## spaddy

Good Morning all.  On hold with DCL.  82 minutes.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> Me too. Thinking about what needs to get done before I go. Each weekend I think I'm going to get a few big items off my list but I don't because of my stupid sinus infection. The infection is gone but still stuck with a bad cough. This too shall pass.
> 
> I had some expected bad news last night. A friend that had been on life support for a week was taken off of it yesterday. sigh but know that he's in a better place. I'm hoping that I can make it to the funeral.



Glad you are feeling better - those lingering coughs can get annoying after a while.
Sorry about your friend.


----------



## corky441

Morning all,

finally caught up on all the weekend posts. 

good luck with your surgery Paul.

We had a beautiful weekend here in Western NY - temps were 65+ and sunshine too. Managed to ge the last of leaves raked up and the last of the porch furniture stowed away. The porch & deck look so bare now . . .

Have to get a move on and get to work. I can actually leave a window open today before I leave - Love fresh air in the house.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Good Morning all.  On hold with DCL.  82 minutes.



Holy cow! I hope that wasn't a toll call!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Holy cow! I hope that wasn't a toll call!



It's an 800 number, but I don't know how long it is going to actually take.  82 was their guess.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Minnie Lor said:


> Me too. Thinking about what needs to get done before I go. Each weekend I think I'm going to get a few big items off my list but I don't because of my stupid sinus infection. The infection is gone but still stuck with a bad cough. This too shall pass.
> 
> I had some expected bad news last night. A friend that had been on life support for a week was taken off of it yesterday. sigh but know that he's in a better place. I'm hoping that I can make it to the funeral.



I hope you feel better. Lorie!  And I'm sorry to hear about your friend...that is some tough news, very sad for you.  Take Care


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> You're here early. Kiddos already out the door/still asleep?



I'm always here this early, you just may not know it. 

One on the bus, and 2 still sleeping.  

Wish I could shake this cold or what ever this thing is I have.  Just not 100%.  Got lots to do, so I don't have time for sickies.  Have a DCL House party to host this weekend.  Also, everyone is off on Wednesday, so we are taking the kids for pictures.  This ought to be interesting...

Paul, good luck today with surgery.

Alicia, good luck at the new job today.

Oh, Brandie got the e-mail on Friday about DAP credentials.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> We had a beautiful weekend here in Western NY - temps were 65+ and sunshine too. Managed to ge the last of leaves raked up and the last of the porch furniture stowed away. The porch & deck look so bare now . . .



My cousin got me a set of leaf grabber things. DP and I bagged up 6 bags of leaves over the weekend. However, the big tree still has yet to drop most of its leaves. And the hooligan delinquents in the neighbourhood decided to attack the leaf bags with bats or golf clubs Saturday night. At least it was nice weather to re-rake and gather the leaves.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> It's an 800 number, but I don't know how long it is going to actually take.  82 was their guess.



Well I hope they have severely over estimated the wait time.


----------



## DVCsince02

Alicia just posted a pic on FB of Paul in his gown, getting ready for surgery.  LOL!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Alicia just posted a pic on FB of Paul in his gown, getting ready for surgery.  LOL!!!!!!



Still rather intimidating if you didn't know him....


----------



## jeanigor

Did we ever figure out about the Cupcake Meet or DVC Mixer?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Did we ever figure out about the Cupcake Meet or DVC Mixer?





DVC Merry Member Mixer is Thursday at 3pm I believe.


----------



## hideeh

Hi everyone!

Sending pixie dust to everyone who needs it! 

I got my email too!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Good Morning all.  On hold with DCL.  82 minutes.





spaddy said:


> It's an 800 number, but I don't know how long it is going to actually take.  82 was their guess.



Just dawned on me why you might be calling DCL....bookings for the Dream open today, right?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.    I got my credentials email 

We pick up the moving truck at noon so I will be busy busy busy today.   Whoot!!

Good luck to Alicia and Paul today.

Todd sorry to hear about the leaves that sucks.

Lori sorry to hear about your friend. 

Julie and Corey find out the sex of the baby soon!!!


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> We pick up the moving truck at noon so I will be busy busy busy today.   Whoot!!



Good luck with the move!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Just dawned on me why you might be calling DCL....bookings for the Dream open today, right?



I finally got through and booked June 12th.  Woohoo!!!  I am very excited to cruise on the Dream.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> DVC Merry Member Mixer is Thursday at 3pm I believe.



Yep.  It's 3-5 on the 10th.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I finally got through and booked June 12th.  Woohoo!!!  I am very excited to cruise on the Dream.



Woo Hoo!!!



spaddy said:


> Yep.  It's 3-5 on the 10th.



Thanks for the confirmation. Adding it to the list, now.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone.  Quick stop in for a hello before the next workday task. 

On a  note. Dads left eye is doing outstanding from cateract surgery. He says its like he has a new life. He didn't realize how bad the cateracts were impairing his vision. I take him for a one week left eye follow up on Thursday and next week we start proceedings for the right eye. 




Launchpad11B said:


> I'm starving! Surgery in the morning and I'm not allowed to eat. No food makes me grumpy!!!



Hope all goes well today buddy. Hope your hunger pains go away soon.



DVCsince02 said:


>



There she is. 



spaddy said:


> Good Morning all.  On hold with DCL.  82 minutes.



Someones booking the Dream! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Alicia just posted a pic on FB of Paul in his gown, getting ready for surgery.  LOL!!!!!!



Surgery or not a gown?   Oh the shame. 



jeanigor said:


> Did we ever figure out about the Cupcake Meet or DVC Mixer?





DVCsince02 said:


> DVC Merry Member Mixer is Thursday at 3pm I believe.



We will be attending prior to going to DHS for Osborne Lights.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Monday Morning Everyone!

My boys come home tonight   I've _thoroughly _enjoyed my 4 days home alone, but I am very excited to see them again.  I still haven't cleaned the kitchen, though 



jeanigor said:


> According to her Facebook statuses Teresa has been working on our credentials and plans on having them all in the mail by mid week. She also said she would most likely send out an e-mail once she has yours finished and ready to send to the post.



Got mine 



Minnie Lor said:


> Me too. Thinking about what needs to get done before I go. Each weekend I think I'm going to get a few big items off my list but I don't because of my stupid sinus infection. The infection is gone but still stuck with a bad cough. This too shall pass.
> 
> I had some expected bad news last night. A friend that had been on life support for a week was taken off of it yesterday. sigh but know that he's in a better place. I'm hoping that I can make it to the funeral.



 I'm sorry to hear about your friend.  Hope you are feeling better soon.



DVCsince02 said:


>



 Hi Jen!



spaddy said:


> Good Morning all.  On hold with DCL.  82 minutes.



  At least it was worth the wait 



jeanigor said:


> My cousin got me a set of leaf grabber things. DP and I bagged up 6 bags of leaves over the weekend. However, the big tree still has yet to drop most of its leaves. *And the hooligan delinquents in the neighbourhood decided to attack the leaf bags with bats or golf clubs Saturday night.* At least it was nice weather to re-rake and gather the leaves.







IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.    I got my credentials email
> 
> We pick up the moving truck at noon so I will be busy busy busy today.   Whoot!!


----------



## chirurgeon

Good morning everyone.  A tough weekend here, but my mom's friend is at peace. 

On a happier note, I got my email from Teresa last night. 

And the new commercial from Disney pushed Hope and me over the edge for the Christmas party.  Just got my ticket online. Will call of course.  Must have the wonderful piece of cardboard to keep. 

I love it when a plan comes together.

Kim


----------



## kimisabella

Happy Monday morning everyone - seems like a lot of things going on today, surgery, new jobs, moving, ect....

I got the email this morning about the credntials going out, now it starting to seem like we are in the home stretch - just look at my ticker!!!


----------



## jeanigor

I just got a forward of the e-mail confirmation!! Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## ADP

Morning Peeps....November is moving right along.  

See you all very soon!!!


----------



## corky441

No e-mail for me yet . . .  

I am not a patient person - I will  worry & stress until it arrives 

Our neighborhood delinquents played dodgeball with pumpkins over the weekend - there are pumpkin pieces everywhere.


----------



## georgemoe

corky441 said:


> No e-mail for me yet . . .
> 
> I am not a patient person - I will  worry & stress until it arrives
> 
> Our neighborhood delinquents played dodgeball with pumpkins over the weekend - there are pumpkin pieces everywhere.



You are not alone Marilee. No email here either. I'm sure it will be soon. The sufferings of life without a last name that starts with A-D.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> You are not alone Marilee. No email here either. I'm sure it will be soon. The sufferings of life without a last name that starts with A-D.



W ain't so near the front either, George.....


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> W ain't so near the front either, George.....



And neither is R...


----------



## tiggerbell

georgemoe said:


> You are not alone Marilee. No email here either. I'm sure it will be soon. The sufferings of life without a last name that starts with A-D.


 
As a "Walden", I can tell you they are *not* doing this by the alphabet.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

For those that have went to settlement.   Did  you get your bank check the day of settlement or beforehand.    Just wondering if we should do that today.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tiggerbell said:


> As a "Walden", I can tell you they are *not* doing this by the alphabet.




I would say not either being a Thynge.


----------



## DisneyKevin

There are literlally 100s of these to send out.

They are not in alphabetical order. Originally, they were in the order in which you signed up for the event, but they have been handled so many times that that is no longer true.

Also....these will be coming to you in one of the "flat rate" USPS boxes and believe it or not.....the Post Office did not have 300 of these on hand. The boxes had to be ordered, so they are coming in slowly.

Something else to keep in mind.....Teresa'a "staff" has school during the week.

Now....you can sit on the curb with your arms around your knees, rcoking back and forth or you can do something productive....like make chocolate cupcakes.

I, personnally, think cupcakes are the way to go.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

One hour until we pickup the truck.   Those darn appliance people have not come to get this washer and dryer out of here yet.   

Oh well guess they will arrive some time today.   Most likely when we are out.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DisneyKevin said:


> There are literlally 100s of these to send out.
> 
> They are not in alphabetical order. Originally, they were in the order in which you signed up for the event, but they have been handled so many times that that is no longer true.
> 
> Also....these will be coming to you in one of the "flat rate" USPS boxes and believe it or not.....the Post Office did not have 300 of these on hand. The boxes had to be ordered, so they are coming in slowly.
> 
> Something else to keep in mind.....Teresa'a "staff" has school during the week.
> 
> Now....you can sit on the curb with your arms around your knees, rcoking back and forth or you can do something productive....like make chocolate cupcakes.
> 
> I, personnally, think cupcakes are the way to go.




LOL Kevin too funny!!


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> There are literlally 100s of these to send out.
> 
> They are not in alphabetical order. Originally, they were in the order in which you signed up for the event, but they have been handled so many times that that is no longer true.
> 
> Also....these will be coming to you in one of the "flat rate" USPS boxes and believe it or not.....the Post Office did not have 300 of these on hand. The boxes had to be ordered, so they are coming in slowly.
> 
> Something else to keep in mind.....Teresa'a "staff" has school during the week.
> 
> Now....you can sit on the curb with your arms around your knees, rcoking back and forth or you can do something productive....like make chocolate cupcakes.
> 
> I, personnally, think cupcakes are the way to go.



CUPCAKES!?!?!?!?!

He is anti-brownie and anti-pie!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Speaking of cupcakes.   Has anyone tried the ice cream cup cakes from coldstone.   I was thinking of ordering the pumpkin caramel ones for Thanksgiving.


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> There are literlally 100s of these to send out.
> 
> They are not in alphabetical order. Originally, they were in the order in which you signed up for the event, but they have been handled so many times that that is no longer true.
> 
> Also....these will be coming to you in one of the "flat rate" USPS boxes and believe it or not.....the Post Office did not have 300 of these on hand. The boxes had to be ordered, so they are coming in slowly.
> 
> Something else to keep in mind.....Teresa'a "staff" has school during the week.
> 
> Now....you can sit on the curb with your arms around your knees, rcoking back and forth or you can do something productive....like make chocolate cupcakes.
> 
> I, personnally, think cupcakes are the way to go.



Oh Kevin - I didn't mean for you to think I was complaining - are you kidding - I stress & worry when I'm in line at Starbucks  - they could run out of Pumpkin spice flavoring for my latte 

Not making cupcakes this week - DH has put his request in for Pumpkin crunch bars, and since he indulges me in my many many Disney trips - it's the least I can do


----------



## kathrna

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Speaking of cupcakes.   Has anyone tried the ice cream cup cakes from coldstone.   I was thinking of ordering the pumpkin caramel ones for Thanksgiving.



Liz, those sound divine.  We don't have Coldstone here.  Perhaps I will have to look them up when I am home for Thanksgiving in CA.  Yum Yum YUm.


----------



## kathrna

OK, I have to say that I am in a good mood anyway b/c we are on fall break so there was no getting up early for school today.  Nothing better than sleeping in on a Monday!

But what made it even better was *I GOT MY EMAIL!!!*  Yippee!!  Our credentials are IN the mail!!

woot woot woot!


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> Oh Kevin - I didn't mean for you to think I was complaining :



I didnt think you were complaining.

I've gotten a couple of questions along the lines of "XXXX got their email and I'm taller, prettier and can do splits and I havent gotten my email yet", so I thought I'd just let everyone know that Teresa's sweatshop runs a little slower during school hours. 

I'm going to appoint you Pumpkin Spce Czar.


----------



## jeanigor

DisneyKevin said:


> I thought I'd just let everyone know that Teresa's sweatshop runs a little slower during school hours.



And Klaus sleeps on the job.....


----------



## TXYankee

DisneyKevin said:


> There are literlally 100s of these to send out.
> 
> They are not in alphabetical order. Originally, they were in the order in which you signed up for the event, but they have been handled so many times that that is no longer true.
> 
> Also....these will be coming to you in one of the "flat rate" USPS boxes and believe it or not.....the Post Office did not have 300 of these on hand. The boxes had to be ordered, so they are coming in slowly.
> 
> Something else to keep in mind.....Teresa'a "staff" has school during the week.
> 
> Now....you can sit on the curb with your arms around your knees, rcoking back and forth or you can do something productive....like make chocolate cupcakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, personnally, think cupcakes are the way to go.




I am going to make cookie dough for Christmas Cookies that can be frozen.  That way, when I come back from DAP the Holiday cookies will be ready to bake!!


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> DVC Merry Member Mixer is Thursday at 3pm I believe.



 Darn!  We'll just be beginning our journey at 3 pm.  We will miss Bob's, too.  I am estimating a midnight arrival.  But, I will look at the glass half full:  WE WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> I didnt think you were complaining.
> 
> I've gotten a couple of questions along the lines of "XXXX got their email and I'm taller, prettier and can do splits and I havent gotten my email yet", so I thought I'd just let everyone know that* Teresa's sweatshop runs a little slower during school hours.*
> 
> I'm going to appoint you Pumpkin Spce Czar.



I think that's what got Kathy Lee Gifford in a lot of trouble years ago - I hope Teresa has her "credentials" in order 

I accept the appointment and will do my best to to fullfill my duties  and for those who do not care for Pumpkin spice bars - As Marie Antoinette said . . . ready - ready - wait for it 

*let them eat CAKE*


----------



## kathrna

TXYankee said:


> I am going to make cookie dough for Christmas Cookies that can be frozen.  That way, when I come back from DAP the Holiday cookies will be ready to bake!!



GREAT idea, Theresa!  Do you just make the regular mix and then freeze the dough in pre-made lumps (can't say balls in this forum )?


----------



## Madi100

tiggerbell said:


> As a "Walden", I can tell you they are *not* doing this by the alphabet.



yep.  I was going to say that Riley is not anywhere around A-D.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone! 

My email will be going to Kim. I'm not worried about it because until I see Kim I won't get my credentials anyway.


----------



## DVCsince02

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> My email will be going to Kim. I'm not worried about it because until I see Kim I won't get my credentials anyway.



Same here, but mine went to Brandie.


----------



## aspen37

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Speaking of cupcakes.   Has anyone tried the ice cream cup cakes from coldstone.   I was thinking of ordering the pumpkin caramel ones for Thanksgiving.



Good luck with the move today Liz!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
21 days and we will be in WDW! 
I am so excited!
We got our email over the weekend!

Liz good luck with the move!


----------



## aspen37

TXYankee said:


> I am going to make cookie dough for Christmas Cookies that can be frozen.  That way, when I come back from DAP the Holiday cookies will be ready to bake!!



That is a great idea. I think I will do this too.


----------



## kathrna

(the multi quotes on the multi quotes was too much for my brain, so here goes...)

George, I am glad that your dad is doing so well after surgery.

Jennifer, YIPPEE!  The boys will be home tonight!  Have you heard from them?  Are they bringing anything back?

Lorie, I am sorry about your friend.  May they rest in peace.

Todd, sorry about the leaf thing.  I'm glad the weather was good.  I need to get some leaf picker-uppers.

Paul, good luck on the surgery.  I hope that Alicia keeps us up to date.  Prayers and good thoughts going your way.  I hope that they can fix your trigger fingerly just like new.

Kim, you mentioned a death as well.  I'm sorry.

YAY for all the credentials.  Many many thanks to Teresa and her part time staff!!  

Liz, good luck on packing it all up and unpacking on the other side!  Moving day is so much fun b/c you are not packing boxes anymore.  (Maybe I think of it that way, b/c when the truck comes that means I FINISHED until the boxes come back off the truck.  I stear clear of the man with the truck packing plan.)

And for anyone else I didn't mention, when I read your post I did take pause and say a prayer for your trials and strife or good thoughts for your victories.  

This is such a wonderful board.  Full of support and kindness.  I told Jen this the other day on FB, but you all have been a Godsend during this deployment.  You've given me smiles when I've needed them and remembrences that things could be worse, and that I'm not the only person in the world going through hard times.  Bless you all and have a great day!!


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> This is such a wonderful board.  Full of support and kindness.  I told Jen this the other day on FB, but you all have been a Godsend during this deployment.  You've given me smiles when I've needed them and remembrences that things could be worse, and that I'm not the only person in the world going through hard times.  Bless you all and have a great day!!



Told ya so.   Now about the cruise.....


----------



## exwdwcm

good luck today Paul/Alicia!!!  hoping for a quick recovery and lots of target practice in the near future!  

Jen/Brandie- congrats on getting your rooms confirmed where you wanted!

just catching up from the weekend.  you guys definitely brightening my monday morning with all the twilight back and forth- greatness!!!



DisneyKevin said:


> I said it wrong.
> 
> In my opinion...he looks like he smells bad.
> 
> I dont get it.


i have to confess, i am not a huge Robert Pattinson fan---he is hot, but i don't know, i just have this feeling he is a complete jerk and that just turns me off to him.   I like his character, just not sure I am in to him.   I might have to just make myself a fan of Jake instead.   



Minnie Lor said:


> Me too. Thinking about what needs to get done before I go. Each weekend I think I'm going to get a few big items off my list but I don't because of my stupid sinus infection. The infection is gone but still stuck with a bad cough. This too shall pass.
> 
> I had some expected bad news last night. A friend that had been on life support for a week was taken off of it yesterday. sigh but know that he's in a better place. I'm hoping that I can make it to the funeral.


So sorry Lorie.   Prayers are with you and your friend.   The new being 'expected' doesn't make it any easier.



georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.  Quick stop in for a hello before the next workday task.
> 
> On a  note. Dads left eye is doing outstanding from cateract surgery. He says its like he has a new life. He didn't realize how bad the cateracts were impairing his vision. I take him for a one week left eye follow up on Thursday and next week we start proceedings for the right eye.
> 
> .


great news on your Dad George!!! 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Speaking of cupcakes. Has anyone tried the ice cream cup cakes from coldstone. I was thinking of ordering the pumpkin caramel ones for Thanksgiving.


LOVE coldstone- cinnamon ice cream and mix in chocolate chips.  heaven! Haven't had the cupcakes, now i will have to 'investigate' them first to see if they are good enough for the family.   


oh and got 3 emails for our credentials- missing one still (i had to reserve for my whole family of 13!).   I'll be patient!


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> Told ya so.   Now about the cruise.....



I think that I am leaning towards the "after-party" of PCC 2.0. I am thinking of going to the world the week that you all get back.  That's where I am now.  We'll see....


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> I think that I am leaning towards the "after-party" of PCC 2.0. I am thinking of going to the world the week that you all get back.  That's where I am now.  We'll see....



We'll change your mind next month.


----------



## kathrna

exwdwcm said:


> oh and got 3 emails for our credentials- missing one still (i had to reserve for my whole family of 13!).   I'll be patient!



*THIRTEEN?*, Michelle!!  Jeepers!


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> We'll change your mind next month.



I had my presentation all ready to go for when DH called (kinda like Luis Enrique had the power point for his dad for DAP), then he didn't call for a couple of days.  I took that as a sign.  He'll be deployed AGAIN during that time.  Grrrr!!!!  That's why I'll/we'll DEFINITELY be on 3.0.


----------



## kathrna

I know this is not the Budget Board, but did you all see that the "Deal of the Day" at Disneyshopping.com is PJ pals for five bucks??!!


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> My email will be going to Kim. I'm not worried about it because until I see Kim I won't get my credentials anyway.



I will have to taunt you with pictures of them.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> I finally got through and booked June 12th.  Woohoo!!!  I am very excited to cruise on the Dream.



Congrats Anne!  




georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.  Quick stop in for a hello before the next workday task.
> 
> On a  note. Dads left eye is doing outstanding from cateract surgery. He says its like he has a new life. He didn't realize how bad the cateracts were impairing his vision. I take him for a one week left eye follow up on Thursday and next week we start proceedings for the right eye.



I'm glad your dad is doing great George!   



chirurgeon said:


> Good morning everyone.  A tough weekend here, but my mom's friend is at peace.
> 
> On a happier note, I got my email from Teresa last night.
> 
> And the new commercial from Disney pushed Hope and me over the edge for the Christmas party.  Just got my ticket online. Will call of course.  Must have the wonderful piece of cardboard to keep.
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together.
> 
> Kim



I'm so sorry Kim!  It's tuff even when you know the person is at peace. 

I'm glad you decided to go to MVMCP.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I will have to taunt you with pictures of them.



Et tu, Brute?


----------



## corky441

kathrna said:


> I know this is not the Budget Board, but did you all see that the "Deal of the Day" at Disneyshopping.com is PJ pals for five bucks??!!



I must be out of the loop   - What are PJ Pals??


----------



## kathrna

corky441 said:


> I must be out of the loop   - What are PJ Pals??



Kids pajamas.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning

Spent the weekend Christmas shopping.  Got almost everything I need.  Now I need to stay out of the stores.

I am also now booked on the Disney Dream for Oct 9, 2011 - 4 nights in a cat 9A deck 7 oceanview.  

Got our email, so our credentials will be on the way shortly.


----------



## wildfan1473

DVCsince02 said:


> Told ya so.   Now about the cruise.....





DVCsince02 said:


> We'll change your mind next month.



I keep telling her I have room to share for her


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> I will have to taunt you with pictures of them.



Good morning Kim!   Are you taking lessons from Kevin and John? 

Have you heard anything about your Dream cruise yet? Did they get it transferred yet?


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Et tu, Brute?



   That is very cute!


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> (the multi quotes on the multi quotes was too much for my brain, so here goes...)
> 
> Jennifer, YIPPEE!  The boys will be home tonight!  Have you heard from them?  Are they bringing anything back?



Keith get a deer with a 5 and 7 year old present?   Not a chance!!!!!

I guess my FIL and one BIL each got a small deer.  Nothing exciting this year, but they got kicked out of the spot they've been going to for 15 years (my BIL is going through a divorce and it's his wife's family's property), so they don't have enough scouting experience here to know what the population and routine is like.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Spent the weekend Christmas shopping.  Got almost everything I need.  Now I need to stay out of the stores.
> 
> I am also now booked on the Disney Dream for Oct 9, 2011 - 4 nights in a cat 9A deck 7 oceanview.
> 
> Got our email, so our credentials will be on the way shortly.



You  must have been typing this when I was typing my question. 

I'm glad they got you taken care of.


----------



## wildfan1473

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Spent the weekend Christmas shopping.  Got almost everything I need.  Now I need to stay out of the stores.
> 
> I am also now booked on the Disney Dream for Oct 9, 2011 - 4 nights in a cat 9A deck 7 oceanview.
> 
> Got our email, so our credentials will be on the way shortly.



I've just about got the kids done myself.  I say that now, until I go to Target again...

 for the Cruise!


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> I keep telling her I have room to share for her



It's like I'm standing at the edge of a swimming pool debating on whether or not to jump in.


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> I've just about got the kids done myself.  I say that now, until I go to Target again...
> 
> for the Cruise!



Oh boy, what kinds of goodies are the boys getting this year?


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> it's like i'm standing at the edge of a swimming pool debating on whether or not to jump in.



jump!


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> It's like I'm standing at the edge of a swimming pool debating on whether or not to jump in.



Book now!  Reserve the space, then next month you will be so glad you did after you meet us.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Quite often life is not fair or pleasant. I am sorry to hear of the passing of your friend; but as you said, he is in a better place.





AnneR said:


> Morning Lorie,
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.  I hate when things linger.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your friend.





tlcoke said:


> Glad you are feeling better - those lingering coughs can get annoying after a while.
> Sorry about your friend.





disneydreamgirl said:


> I hope you feel better. Lorie!  And I'm sorry to hear about your friend...that is some tough news, very sad for you.  Take Care



Thanks. He was in his early 30's. He passed out at work and within a few days had no brain activity. The family waited till all of the distant family was notified or there before turning off life support. I have no idea what caused this but knew he had heart problems. 

Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> My cousin got me a set of leaf grabber things. DP and I bagged up 6 bags of leaves over the weekend. However, the big tree still has yet to drop most of its leaves. And the hooligan delinquents in the neighbourhood decided to attack the leaf bags with bats or golf clubs Saturday night. At least it was nice weather to re-rake and gather the leaves.



That's just so wrong. We haven't bothered to rake yet. Too much still in trees. I'm hoping my DH will be inspried to rake next weekend.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> That's just so wrong. We haven't bothered to rake yet. Too much still in trees. I'm hoping my DH will be inspried to rake next weekend.



This is what they look like. Quite odd looking, but DP said they were fun. I didn't get to play with them, I had to man the rake and smoosh the leafs down into the bag.

The other patrons at the restaurant thought it was odd we were excited to open a gift bag with leaf scoopers.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> It's like I'm standing at the edge of a swimming pool debating on whether or not to jump in.








Come on in, the water is warm


----------



## Minnie Lor

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Spent the weekend Christmas shopping.  Got almost everything I need.  Now I need to stay out of the stores.



I am so so jealous. Can I send you my list? Oh yeah, I don't have a list. Everyone says when asked what they want for Christmas "IDK" or "surprise me"


----------



## hideeh

kathrna said:


> It's like I'm standing at the edge of a swimming pool debating on whether or not to jump in.



C'mon in the water is fine!!!


----------



## TXYankee

kathrna said:


> GREAT idea, Theresa!  Do you just make the regular mix and then freeze the dough in pre-made lumps (can't say balls in this forum )?



Kathy,
I dont do balls/lumps.  I do logs.  For  butter cookies, chocolate chip ect , I make the dough then form it into logs and wrap them in waxed paper  and freeze.  Think pillsburry slice and bake cookies.  When I am ready to bake i either defrost the whole tube or slice, form amd bake!


----------



## spaddy

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Spent the weekend Christmas shopping.  Got almost everything I need.  Now I need to stay out of the stores.
> 
> I am also now booked on the Disney Dream for Oct 9, 2011 - 4 nights in a cat 9A deck 7 oceanview.
> 
> Got our email, so our credentials will be on the way shortly.



I booked the same. I can't wait to see some photos of the forward facing oceanview rooms.


----------



## spaddy

Minnie Lor said:


> Thanks. He was in his early 30's. He passed out at work and within a few days had no brain activity. The family waited till all of the distant family was notified or there before turning off life support. I have no idea what caused this but knew he had heart problems.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs.



  That is so sad.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> jump!





DVCsince02 said:


> Book now!  Reserve the space, then next month you will be so glad you did after you meet us.



It's not that I'm afraid to jump (I AIN'T AFRAID!) but do I take the boys or do I not take the boys.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> come on in, the water is warm



love it!


----------



## 3guysandagal




----------



## kathrna

3guysandagal said:


>



very cool!


----------



## corky441

TXYankee said:


> Kathy,
> I dont do balls/lumps.  I do logs.  For  butter cookies, chocolate chip ect , I *male* the dough when form it into logs and wrap them in waxed paper  and freeze.  Think pillsburry slice and bake cookies.  When I am ready to bake i either defrost the whole tube or slice, form amd bake!





 Can't breathe 

Sorry - it's just one of those days


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> It's not that I'm afraid to jump (I AIN'T AFRAID!) but do I take the boys or do I not take the boys.  Decisions, decisions.



Most of us are taking the kids.  That being said, if I could find a sitter I would go without them.    Heck we need a break too.


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


>



Me likey.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> It's not that I'm afraid to jump (I AIN'T AFRAID!) but do I take the boys or do I not take the boys.  Decisions, decisions.





DVCsince02 said:


> Most of us are taking the kids.  That being said, if I could find a sitter I would go without them.    Heck we need a break too.



I don't have any kids, but I did go without DP. He wouldn't have enjoyed himself, thereby feeling the need to make me not enjoy myself. He has told me that he plans on never attending a DIS function with me, as I would embarrass him.

That being said (out of nowhere), I don't know that I could not bring my kids, but I had a heck of a good time as a solo adult!


----------



## Minnie Lor

TXYankee said:


> I am going to make cookie dough for Christmas Cookies that can be frozen.  That way, when I come back from DAP the Holiday cookies will be ready to bake!!



I plan on doing the same. I come back on a Tuesday and have a cookie swap on Thursday. I'm making Paula Deen's cookie dough truffles and forgotten cookies.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> yep.  I was going to say that Riley is not anywhere around A-D.


----------



## aspen37

Minnie Lor said:


> Thanks. He was in his early 30's. He passed out at work and within a few days had no brain activity. The family waited till all of the distant family was notified or there before turning off life support. I have no idea what caused this but knew he had heart problems.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs.



That is awful!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> We'll change your mind next month.




You are so right, we will change her mind next month!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Spent the weekend Christmas shopping.  Got almost everything I need.  Now I need to stay out of the stores.
> 
> I am also now booked on the Disney Dream for Oct 9, 2011 - 4 nights in a cat 9A deck 7 oceanview.
> 
> Got our email, so our credentials will be on the way shortly.




Wish we were going on the dream with you!
Glad you got booked!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Same here, but mine went to Brandie.



Muahahahahaha...who knew that these could be a powerful bargaining chip...

~rubs hands together in absolute delight~


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


>



Very cute John!  You guys will be in WDW pretty quick now. So how excited are the boys?


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Keith get a deer with a 5 and 7 year old present?   Not a chance!!!!!
> 
> I guess my FIL and one BIL each got a small deer.  Nothing exciting this year, but they got kicked out of the spot they've been going to for 15 years (my BIL is going through a divorce and it's his wife's family's property), so they don't have enough scouting experience here to know what the population and routine is like.



Sucks, they got kicked out of where they usually go!
On the bright side they will be better prepared for next year though.
At least they got something.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Muahahahahaha...who knew that these could be a powerful bargaining chip...
> 
> ~rubs hands together in absolute delight~



You better tread lightly there missy.  I've got your room reservation and your MVMCP ticket.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Muahahahahaha...who knew that these could be a powerful bargaining chip...
> 
> ~rubs hands together in absolute delight~



But my dear, isn't the room in her name????


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> You better tread lightly there missy.  I've got your room reservation and your MVMCP ticket.



Aw crud...


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> But my dear, isn't the room in her name????



Shhhhhhhhhhhhh! You are so not helping...


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> It's like I'm standing at the edge of a swimming pool debating on whether or not to jump in.





jeanigor said:


> jump!





DVCsince02 said:


> Book now!  Reserve the space, then next month you will be so glad you did after you meet us.



Jump in the water is wonderful! 

Todd, you said it best! 

Jen's right book now you won't regret it!


----------



## Dodie

corky441 said:


> Can't breathe
> 
> Sorry - it's just one of those days



I went EXACTLY the same place you did with that typo!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> But my dear, isn't the room in her name????



Thanks for having my back.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhh! You are so not helping...



I try.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> It's not that I'm afraid to jump (I AIN'T AFRAID!) but do I take the boys or do I not take the boys.  Decisions, decisions.




They will have a great time in the club/lab.
The clubs for kids are open from 7am-midnight.
It's a wonderful vacation.
We are bringing our boys.


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


> You better tread lightly there missy.  I've got your room reservation and your MVMCP ticket.



I think you might have the upper hand here. 
Let's see I can't bribe Kim with anything. She is the head person on the room, and the credentials are being sent to her.


----------



## scarlett873

I am actually pretty proud of myself right now! We've got this room upstairs...the builders call it a game room, but it's kinda like a den upstairs. This room has taken on many forms since we built the house, but it's most current purpose is that of an office for Matthew...and a storage area. Last night I had decided to lay claim to the second desk up there for myself. It's a great size for homework, goofing on the internet, or scrapbooking. But the desk sits in the corner of the room and faces away from the tv. So he had told me last night that if I cleared out the area (got rid of some of the junk), he would help me move my desk to the other side of the room next weekend...did you know that I am a VERY impatient person? For the last two hours, I have managed to move my desk up to the front of the room by the windows and it now faces the tv! My back is gonna hurt like heck later, but I just couldn't wait til the weekend...


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Very cute John!  You guys will be in WDW pretty quick now. So how excited are the boys?




Johnny is starting to get excited.
Kenny, not yet, that will happen after his birthday.
Which is on the 15th.

Dad and mom are very excited, can't come fast enough now.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> I think you might have the upper hand here.
> Let's see I can't bribe Kim with anything. She is the head person on the room, and the credentials are being sent to her.



Hey Kim, I think you should bargain a payment for ABD out of Anna.....


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Hey Kim, I think you should bargain a payment for ABD out of Anna.....


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I am actually pretty proud of myself right now! We've got this room upstairs...the builders call it a game room, but it's kinda like a den upstairs. This room has taken on many forms since we built the house, but it's most current purpose is that of an office for Matthew...and a storage area. Last night I had decided to lay claim to the second desk up there for myself. It's a great size for homework, goofing on the internet, or scrapbooking. But the desk sits in the corner of the room and faces away from the tv. So he had told me last night that if I cleared out the area (got rid of some of the junk), he would help me move my desk to the other side of the room next weekend...did you know that I am a VERY impatient person? For the last two hours, I have managed to move my desk up to the front of the room by the windows and it now faces the tv! My back is gonna hurt like heck later, but I just couldn't wait til the weekend...



You impatient? Never would have guessed......


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Hey Kim, I think you should bargain a payment for ABD out of Anna.....



Hmm, aren't you in the same boat as me, but Jaime has all the power?


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> It's not that I'm afraid to jump (I AIN'T AFRAID!) but do I take the boys or do I not take the boys.  Decisions, decisions.





DVCsince02 said:


> Most of us are taking the kids.  That being said, if I could find a sitter I would go without them.    Heck we need a break too.





jeanigor said:


> I don't have any kids, but I did go without DP. He wouldn't have enjoyed himself, thereby feeling the need to make me not enjoy myself. He has told me that he plans on never attending a DIS function with me, as I would embarrass him.
> 
> That being said (out of nowhere), I don't know that I could not bring my kids, but I had a heck of a good time as a solo adult!



I'm not bringing the boys.  As of right now, anyway.  That could change.  I take 1 solo vacation a year.  Prior to me finding the DIS, I would go to DH's parents winter home in Fort Myers when it was vacant.  It was a cheap and utterly relaxing vacation - I spent 3 days on a floaty in the pool, only getting out to eat, sleep, and use the bathroom.  And get a new can of beer.  

DIS vacations are NOT relaxing or cheap.  I've contemplated taking the boys.  I've actually considered what Kathy is considering, coming down for the "after" party, which I would bring the boys. I may still change my mind and do that, but I at least wanted the opportunity to try to pull off the cruise before the group rate is gone.  I don't know if I could handle the cruise with DS7.  He's....exhausting would be a good word.  Besides, they are far from deprived - we are taking them to CA (Disneyland!) over spring break to see my parents, and I will take them by myself to Fort Myers before school starts next summer.  That being said, I am sorry they are going to miss TSM this year.  I know they would love it.

Decisions, decisions.

(Kathy - this doesn't mean I'm not going to help gang up on you about the cruise when I see you next month  )


----------



## aspen37

DVCsince02 said:


>


----------



## katscradle

Well I am off for most of the day today!
Johnny has a dentist appointment.
I have a ton of laundry to do.
The fence guy is here, and the post hole guy.
The holes are being drilled and the posts for our fence are going in today as well.
This should really upset the neighbors when they come home today!
Sorry don't like those neighbors. 
She won't be able to open her van doors.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Hmm, aren't you in the same boat as me, but Jaime has all the power?



But what would Todd-A-Palooza be without Todd?

A-Palooza. Sounds like a sneeze or a smash hit for a Polka band.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Hmm, aren't you in the same boat as me, but Jaime has all the power?


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> But what would Todd-A-Palooza be without Todd?
> 
> A-Palooza. Sounds like a sneeze or a smash hit for a Polka band.


 

She's right, dear... I have control of the edit button for the trip report name...


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> But what would Todd-A-Palooza be without Todd?
> 
> A-Palooza. Sounds like a sneeze or a smash hit for a Polka band.



Have you forgot about DIS-A-PALOOZA? I know it is hard for you to remember but it isn't all about you.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> She's right, dear... I have control of the edit button for the trip report name...



But, but, but...would you do that to me????


----------



## aspen37

We could call it JAIME-A-PALOOZA.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> But, but, but...would you do that to me????



We still love you!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Have you forgot about DIS-A-PALOOZA? I know it is hard for you to remember but it isn't all about you.



:scoff: :scoff:


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> But, but, but...would you do that to me????



OMG, that puppy is soooooooooo cute.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Have you forgot about DIS-A-PALOOZA? I know it is hard for you to remember but it isn't all about you.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> I'm not bringing the boys.  As of right now, anyway.  That could change.  I take 1 solo vacation a year.  Prior to me finding the DIS, I would go to DH's parents winter home in Fort Myers when it was vacant.  It was a cheap and utterly relaxing vacation - I spent 3 days on a floaty in the pool, only getting out to eat, sleep, and use the bathroom.  And get a new can of beer.
> 
> DIS vacations are NOT relaxing or cheap.  I've contemplated taking the boys.  I've actually considered what Kathy is considering, coming down for the "after" party, which I would bring the boys. I may still change my mind and do that, but I at least wanted the opportunity to try to pull off the cruise before the group rate is gone.  I don't know if I could handle the cruise with DS7.  He's....exhausting would be a good word.  Besides, they are far from deprived - we are taking them to CA (Disneyland!) over spring break to see my parents, and I will take them by myself to Fort Myers before school starts next summer.  That being said, I am sorry they are going to miss TSM this year.  I know they would love it.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> (Kathy - this doesn't mean I'm not going to help gang up on you about the cruise when I see you next month  )



If you'd like another son, say around the age of almost 29...let me know....


----------



## wildfan1473

aspen37 said:


> Have you forgot about DIS-A-PALOOZA? I know it is hard for you to remember but it isn't all about you.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> If you'd like another son, say around the age of almost 29...let me know....



Oh, great, Don and Paul get to collect wives, I get to collect kids!


----------



## Dodie

Everyone who's Facebook friends with *Teresa *needs to go read her latest adventure/status update. It has everything... Psycho lizards with incredible doorbell ringing powers and a desire to attack her, Klaus  as the mighty hero, the capture of an intruder.... 



wildfan1473 said:


> Oh, great, Don and Paul get to collect wives, I get to collect kids!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> But, but, but...would you do that to me????



Oh Todd - the puppy is so adorable . . .   is he one of your "children" ?


----------



## tiggerbell

I'll see your photo of a random puppy and raise you one that hasn't peed in my house in 43 hours (and counting!)


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Everyone who's Facebook friends with *Teresa *needs to go read her latest adventure/status update. It has everything... Psycho lizards with incredible doorbell ringing powers and a desire to attack her, Klaus  as the mighty hero, the capture of an intruder....



Poor Roxie. No wonder she has social anxiety disorder. Everybody only pays attention to Klaus.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Oh Todd - the puppy is so adorable . . .   is he one of your "children" ?



Nope but see below...



tiggerbell said:


> I'll see your photo of a random puppy and raise you one that hasn't peed in my house in 43 hours (and counting!)



I'll raise your "surprise grand puppy" (Who *you* think hasn't piddled in the house in 43 hours...)

And raise you a diva and a jock pup lounging in mid morning sun....


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> Most of us are taking the kids.  That being said, if I could find a sitter I would go without them.    Heck we need a break too.


I think my mom would be sad if I had her out to take care of the boys and didn't take her with me.  She would say, "but I got my passport and everything!"  Then we'd ALL be on the boat!  



Minnie Lor said:


> I plan on doing the same. I come back on a Tuesday and have a cookie swap on Thursday. I'm making Paula Deen's cookie dough truffles and forgotten cookies.


You all think ahead and plan.  I wish I could do that!



katscradle said:


> You are so right, we will change her mind next month!





katscradle said:


> Jump in the water is wonderful!
> 
> Todd, you said it best!
> 
> Jen's right book now you won't regret it!





katscradle said:


> They will have a great time in the club/lab.
> The clubs for kids are open from 7am-midnight.
> It's a wonderful vacation.
> We are bringing our boys.





wildfan1473 said:


> I'm not bringing the boys.  As of right now, anyway.  That could change.  I take 1 solo vacation a year.  Prior to me finding the DIS, I would go to DH's parents winter home in Fort Myers when it was vacant.  It was a cheap and utterly relaxing vacation - I spent 3 days on a floaty in the pool, only getting out to eat, sleep, and use the bathroom.  And get a new can of beer.
> 
> DIS vacations are NOT relaxing or cheap.  I've contemplated taking the boys.  I've actually considered what Kathy is considering, coming down for the "after" party, which I would bring the boys. I may still change my mind and do that, but I at least wanted the opportunity to try to pull off the cruise before the group rate is gone.  I don't know if I could handle the cruise with DS7.  He's....exhausting would be a good word.  Besides, they are far from deprived - we are taking them to CA (Disneyland!) over spring break to see my parents, and I will take them by myself to Fort Myers before school starts next summer.  That being said, I am sorry they are going to miss TSM this year.  I know they would love it.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> (Kathy - this doesn't mean I'm not going to help gang up on you about the cruise when I see you next month  )



Y'all are enablers, that's what you are!!!  
(Thanks for the support!)



jeanigor said:


> But what would Todd-A-Palooza be without Todd?
> 
> A-Palooza. Sounds like a sneeze or a smash hit for a Polka band.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> And raise you a diva and a jock pup lounging in mid morning sun....




*Lounging???  You want lounging???*


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> *Lounging???  You want lounging???*



Woman what are you doin' in my bed!?!?!?!?!


Oh, wait.....

Don, can I borrow some music......


----------



## Dodie

Wait? Jaime has a surprise grandpuppy?  Just look at that face. I'm sure he hasn't had ANY accidents that you don't know about.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Woman what are you doin' in my bed!?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Oh, wait.....
> 
> Don, can I borrow some music......



bow chicka bow...


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> This is such a wonderful board.  Full of support and kindness.  I told Jen this the other day on FB, but you all have been a Godsend during this deployment.  You've given me smiles when I've needed them and remembrences that things could be worse, and that I'm not the only person in the world going through hard times.  Bless you all and have a great day!!








kathrna said:


> It's like I'm standing at the edge of a swimming pool debating on whether or not to jump in.



Put down the deposit for yourself, you can add mom & the kids later.


----------



## aspen37

wildfan1473 said:


> Oh, great, Don and Paul get to collect wives, I get to collect kids!


 




tiggerbell said:


> I'll see your photo of a random puppy and raise you one that hasn't peed in my house in 43 hours (and counting!)







jeanigor said:


> Nope but see below...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll raise your "surprise grand puppy" (Who *you* think hasn't piddled in the house in 43 hours...)
> 
> And raise you a diva and a jock pup lounging in mid morning sun....




I think all of the puppies are so cute. 




tiggerbell said:


> *Lounging???  You want lounging???*


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Put down the deposit for yourself, you can add mom & the kids later.



Good of you to add yourself to the list of enablers....


----------



## tiggerbell

Dodie said:


> Wait? Jaime has a surprise grandpuppy? Just look at that face. I'm sure he hasn't had ANY accidents that you don't know about.


 

Yes - this is Alice.  






Apparently "You can have a puppy once we're settled in the new house" translates in Meggie-speak to "When the moving truck pulls away, you can have the boyfriend bring over the puppy you bought a month ago and didn't tell me about."


Go ahead - laugh.  I can *see* that it's funny.  I'm not laughing about it yet myself, but I *can* see that it is funny.


----------



## corky441

Lounging doesn't begin to explain these two - poor Kelly is always on the bottom. Her little sister is gonna love her to death one of these days.


----------



## DVCsince02

tiggerbell said:


> Yes - this is Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently "You can have a puppy once we're settled in the new house" translates in Meggie-speak to "When the moving truck pulls away, you can have the boyfriend bring over the puppy you bought a month ago and didn't tell me about."
> 
> 
> Go ahead - laugh.  I can *see* that it's funny.  I'm not laughing about it yet myself, but I *can* see that it is funny.


----------



## corky441

Welcome to the DIS Alice


----------



## DVCsince02

Since it's puppy posting time....






Paris and Noel


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> I think my mom would be sad if I had her out to take care of the boys and didn't take her with me.  She would say, "but I got my passport and everything!"  Then we'd ALL be on the boat!
> 
> Y'all are enablers, that's what you are!!!
> (Thanks for the support!)



You're welcome! That's what friends are for 



tlcoke said:


> Put down the deposit for yourself, you can add mom & the kids later.



Yep, that's another plan I have.  I'm still not sold on taking the boys out of school and having a 3 week xmas break (taking them out of school isn't the issue, it's having them home for 3 weeks!).  But my mom has hinted about maybe coming with, and she wants the boys to come...The deposit opens up so many possibilities! 



tiggerbell said:


> Yes - this is Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently "You can have a puppy once we're settled in the new house" translates in Meggie-speak to "When the moving truck pulls away, you can have the boyfriend bring over the puppy you bought a month ago and didn't tell me about."
> 
> 
> Go ahead - laugh.  I can *see* that it's funny.  I'm not laughing about it yet myself, but I *can* see that it is funny.



I'm sorry, Jaime, but


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Yep, that's another plan I have.  I'm still not sold on taking the boys out of school and having a 3 week xmas break (taking them out of school isn't the issue, it's having them home for 3 weeks!).  But my mom has hinted about maybe coming with, and she wants the boys to come...The deposit opens up so many possibilities!


 
If you take the kids on the Cruise, Disney has them entertained for XX (insert number of days of the trip) number of days of the Chrismas Break, then their Christmas gifts will help for the left over days.


For me, I have already told my boss, I am taking the entire month of December 2010 off.  Granted with our week long holiday from Christmas to New Years, it will be only three weeks of vacation, but it sounds better when I say I am taking the entire month off from work. As I plan to spend 10 days at the parks in addition to the cruise.  X # of days before & X # of days after, I just haven't decided on the split yet.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Good of you to add yourself to the list of enablers....


----------



## tickledtink33

spaddy said:


> I booked the same. I can't wait to see some photos of the forward facing oceanview rooms.



I looked up my cabin and it doesn't face forward.  It is in the front of the ship but faces starboard.  I debated whether to contact my agent and have her switch my cabin but decided to keep what I have.  I chose the 9A over the 9B for location vs view.  I prefer to be on a mid or higher deck instead of a really low deck like deck 2.  The windows look huge in the pictures.  I hope this is what they are really going to be like.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> If you take the kids on the Cruise, Disney has them entertained for XX (insert number of days of the trip) number of days of the Chrismas Break, then their Christmas gifts will help for the left over days.
> 
> 
> For me, I have already told my boss, I am taking the entire month of December 2010 off.  Granted with our week long holiday from Christmas to New Years, it will be only three weeks of vacation, but it sounds better when I say I am taking the entire month off from work. As I plan to spend 10 days at the parks in addition to the cruise.  X # of days before & X # of days after, I just haven't decided on the split yet.



I wish I had that much vacation time.....and the wallet to afford it!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I wish I had that much vacation time.....and the wallet to afford it!



I have already started saving for the trip, any extra un-accounted for funds go to this account.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> I think you might have the upper hand here.
> Let's see I can't bribe Kim with anything. She is the head person on the room, and the credentials are being sent to her.





jeanigor said:


> Hey Kim, I think you should bargain a payment for ABD out of Anna.....



I am open to bribery.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I wish I had that much vacation time



I currently have 35 days accrued and can have as many as 46+ days.  Since I just used 12 days from my October Trip, I will have to work on building it back up to max.  I get 2+ days a month and am allowed to build it up to 2 times what we get in one year up to a maximum of 352 hours. (our days are based on a 7.5 hour work day)


----------



## exwdwcm

kathrna said:


> (
> This is such a wonderful board. Full of support and kindness. I told Jen this the other day on FB, but you all have been a Godsend during this deployment. You've given me smiles when I've needed them and remembrences that things could be worse, and that I'm not the only person in the world going through hard times. Bless you all and have a great day!!


ah- that is so nice!   I can't imagine how hard the deployment is on you and your family!  hang in there and know you have lots of friends here supporting you.  



kathrna said:


> *THIRTEEN?*, Michelle!! Jeepers!


LOL- i only lay claim to the 2yo and one hubby!   the rest are my parents, Dsis, BIL and her two kids, other Dsis and her new DH, one great aunt, one second cousin and her nephew.   BF was coming too, but got married and bowed out!  pick her new DH over us? pffttt!  Unfortunately TSM is the only DIS event we are doing, since this was really our family vacay we have had planned for 2 years, just so happened DAP coincided.  I almost wish our family vacay was at another time, so I could come do DAP alone (or with the cougars! lol).  at least i'll see everyone at TSM!  i am blessed to be able to go at all.  gotta look on the bright side, right?



wildfan1473 said:


> I've just about got the kids done myself. I say that now, until I go to Target again...
> 
> for the Cruise!


ah Target will be the death of me.   I really should make sure DH has bought stock in it. 



jeanigor said:


> I don't have any kids, but I did go without DP. He wouldn't have enjoyed himself, thereby feeling the need to make me not enjoy myself. He has told me that he plans on never attending a DIS function with me, as I would embarrass him.
> 
> That being said (out of nowhere), I don't know that I could not bring my kids, but I had a heck of a good time as a solo adult!


i'm with you- i am still considering PCC 2.0, haven't booked yet, due to potentially (or hopefully) being preggo.     But if i go, i will definitely leave DH behind.  He would just ruin it for me and complain the entire time about us crazy Dis'ers.  He can stay home and play WoW instead (yeah, my DIS to his WoW and Warhammer!).   sometimes that arrangement works best- each person enjoys themselves separately, hey, we all need 'alone' time! 



katscradle said:


> Well I am off for most of the day today!
> Johnny has a dentist appointment.
> I have a ton of laundry to do.
> The fence guy is here, and the post hole guy.
> The holes are being drilled and the posts for our fence are going in today as well.
> This should really upset the neighbors when they come home today!
> Sorry don't like those neighbors.
> She won't be able to open her van doors.


sounds like a busy day Kat!  we need a new fence so bad.   I should post up pics of how awful it is, but i am too embarrassed! lol



tlcoke said:


> For me, I have already told my boss, I am taking the entire month of December 2010 off. Granted with our week long holiday from Christmas to New Years, it will be only three weeks of vacation, but it sounds better when I say I am taking the entire month off from work. As I plan to spend 10 days at the parks in addition to the cruise. X # of days before & X # of days after, I just haven't decided on the split yet.


holy cow Tracey, i am so jealous!   that sounds awesome.   

i was thinking at lunch after seeing the pic of your latest meet, how you need a tag......something about the official dis meet coordinator.   Everywhere you travel, you bring us all together!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........

http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv


----------



## Annette_VA

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Glad it went well! Sorry to hear you're in pain, though.  If they offer you drugs, say "yes"!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


>



Awesome emoticon John. 



tiggerbell said:


> I'll see your photo of a random puppy and raise you one that hasn't peed in my house in 43 hours (and counting!)



Puppy with a steeek I assume. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Glad things went well Paul. Thought you were sharing a dance video or something similar. Maybe next time.


----------



## mommyceratops

tlcoke said:


> I currently have 35 days accrued and can have as many as 46+ days.  Since I just used 12 days from my October Trip, I will have to work on building it back up to max.  I get 2+ days a month and am allowed to build it up to 2 times what we get in one year up to a maximum of 352 hours. (our days are based on a 7.5 hour work day)




Slow day at work Tracey??  





Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



 Here is to quick healing Paul! 

BTW the video scared me a bit!!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Glad things went well. I am sure you'll be back to terrorizing targets in no time!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



I got a little excited....I'll admit it!


----------



## corky441

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv




Great news on the surgery Paul - Hope the pain subsides quickly


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Glad to hear everything went well.

As for the pain......

2 Sam Adams coming up!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

dpuck1998 said:


> I got a little excited....I'll admit it!



(insert doggie foot thumping on floor smiley here)


----------



## mommyceratops

Even though I lurk... this is why I love my Dis friends...

At lunch today I told me my mom (who is going with us to DAP) I had the "gold bond, icy hot and warmers ready for TSM" she didn't get it...I am still giggling... 

anyone get it that wasn't at lunch with tlcoke yesterday??


----------



## Minnie Lor

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Glad surgery went well. I noticed in your video that you used alot of ammo to shoot three targets. Hopefully your aim will improve.


----------



## spaddy

I hope you feel better soon Paul.



tickledtink33 said:


> I looked up my cabin and it doesn't face forward.  It is in the front of the ship but faces starboard.  I debated whether to contact my agent and have her switch my cabin but decided to keep what I have.  I chose the 9A over the 9B for location vs view.  I prefer to be on a mid or higher deck instead of a really low deck like deck 2.  The windows look huge in the pictures.  I hope this is what they are really going to be like.



I noticed online today it said some of the cat 9A have 2 portholes.  I can't imagine which ones it would be.  It is so confusing booking on a ship that isn't even built yet.  I also spoke with them today about the corner rooms that are very large and not HA.  They said might not be fully HA, but will not have tubs only showers.  It was able to pick one of those rooms online today, but she wouldn't let me pick one over the phone.  I feel confused.


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## tlcoke

mommyceratops said:


> Slow day at work Tracey??



Slow afternoon.  I was busy this morning.


----------



## tlcoke

mommyceratops said:


> Even though I lurk... this is why I love my Dis friends...
> 
> At lunch today I told me my mom (who is going with us to DAP) I had the "gold bond, icy hot and warmers ready for TSM" she didn't get it...I am still giggling...
> 
> anyone get it that wasn't at lunch with tlcoke yesterday??



Kim, I thought we had a good Idea for financing our trips...


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Good News Paul.  Hope the pain subsides soon and things get back to normal for your hand.


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



I'm glad everything went well! As for the pain well, that is what painkillers are for.


----------



## Annette_VA

mommyceratops said:


> Even though I lurk... this is why I love my Dis friends...
> 
> At lunch today I told me my mom (who is going with us to DAP) I had the "gold bond, icy hot and warmers ready for TSM" she didn't get it...I am still giggling...
> 
> anyone get it that wasn't at lunch with tlcoke yesterday??



Ooh, ooh, I know!  Pick me!

Gold Bond, making your own gravy...

Am I right?


----------



## kathrna

exwdwcm said:


> ah- that is so nice!   I can't imagine how hard the deployment is on you and your family!  hang in there and know you have lots of friends here supporting you.
> 
> 
> i'm with you- i am still considering PCC 2.0, haven't booked yet, due to potentially (or hopefully) being preggo.     But if i go, i will definitely leave DH behind.  He would just ruin it for me and complain the entire time about us crazy Dis'ers.  He can stay home and play WoW instead (yeah, my DIS to his WoW and Warhammer!).   sometimes that arrangement works best- each person enjoys themselves separately, hey, we all need 'alone' time!



Many thanks!!
I think my problem in "selling" this idea is that DH will be so completely jealous he couldn't stand it!  



Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Glad to hear it went well.  Lots of good wishes coming your way!



Annette_VA said:


> Ooh, ooh, I know!  Pick me!
> 
> Gold Bond, making your own gravy...
> 
> Am I right?



I don't know if I even want to ask...


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> I don't know if I even want to ask...



It is a Podcast reference from the Archives.


----------



## wildfan1473

mommyceratops said:


> Even though I lurk... this is why I love my Dis friends...
> 
> At lunch today I told me my mom (who is going with us to DAP) I had the "gold bond, icy hot and warmers ready for TSM" she didn't get it...I am still giggling...
> 
> anyone get it that wasn't at lunch with tlcoke yesterday??





Annette_VA said:


> Ooh, ooh, I know!  Pick me!
> 
> Gold Bond, making your own gravy...
> 
> Am I right?



I'm so lost here


----------



## Annette_VA

Gold Bond Appreciation thread:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1860810


----------



## georgemoe

Annette_VA said:


> Ooh, ooh, I know!  Pick me!
> 
> Gold Bond, making your own gravy...
> 
> Am I right?



There goes the beef & gravy dinner idea. Thanks Annette.


----------



## Annette_VA

georgemoe said:


> There goes the beef & gravy dinner idea. Thanks Annette.


Hey, Kim started it!


----------



## wildfan1473

Annette_VA said:


> Gold Bond Appreciation thread:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1860810



......


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> I don't know if I even want to ask...



In addition to for mentioned thread, There was a reference in the 7/24/08 Email show (33 minutes in to the podcast)
http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable100-072408-email.mp3


----------



## AnneR

Wow - you all have been busy today.

Congrats to those that booked on the Dream.  A cruise is just not in the cards for me anytime soon.

Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to participate more in the days chat.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv



Great video Paul.  Imagine how quick you'll be able to do that once your trigger finger heals.  

BTW, as far as that pix on Alicia's FB page goes - didn't you warn them ahead of time that you expected a sleeveless jonnie?


----------



## dpuck1998

Minnie Lor said:


> Glad surgery went well. I noticed in your video that you used alot of ammo to shoot three targets. Hopefully your aim will improve.


----------



## mommyceratops

Annette_VA said:


> Ooh, ooh, I know!  Pick me!
> 
> Gold Bond, making your own gravy...
> 
> Am I right?




 You won .... uhm.... seeing me in 30something days!!




tlcoke said:


> Kim, I thought we had a good Idea for financing our trips...



Working on the spreadsheet now!  



tlcoke said:


> In addition to for mentioned thread, There was a reference in the 7/24/08 Email show (33 minutes in to the podcast)
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable100-072408-email.mp3





Gold Bond Gravy and Polar Bear meet...


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi DAPers!!!!

I am back!! What did I miss?  

Nikki


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Yes - this is Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently "You can have a puppy once we're settled in the new house" translates in Meggie-speak to "When the moving truck pulls away, you can have the boyfriend bring over the puppy you bought a month ago and didn't tell me about."
> 
> 
> Go ahead - laugh.  I can *see* that it's funny.  I'm not laughing about it yet myself, but I *can* see that it is funny.



That is really funny!
She bought a puppy a month ago and waited till you moved to tell you.


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi DAPers!!!!
> 
> I am back!! What did I miss?
> 
> Nikki



100 pages


----------



## spaddy

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi DAPers!!!!
> 
> I am back!! What did I miss?
> 
> Nikki



Nothing too much.  Talking about Gold Bond powder.

How was Food and Wine?


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> If you take the kids on the Cruise, Disney has them entertained for XX (insert number of days of the trip) number of days of the Chrismas Break, then their Christmas gifts will help for the left over days.
> 
> 
> For me, I have already told my boss, I am taking the entire month of December 2010 off.  Granted with our week long holiday from Christmas to New Years, it will be only three weeks of vacation, but it sounds better when I say I am taking the entire month off from work. As I plan to spend 10 days at the parks in addition to the cruise.  X # of days before & X # of days after, I just haven't decided on the split yet.



We usually take 2 weeks every December and spend it in WDW.
Now this is not written in stone yet!
I think we will be doing 10 days in WDW before the cruise, then 4 or 5 after the cruise.
This gets us out of WDW right before the x-mas crowds begin to arrive.
I really like the idea of a whole month off.
Good for you!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Food & Wine was fabulous! I ate everything I wanted to hit and almost one thing from each kiosk.


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> sounds like a busy day Kat!  we need a new fence so bad.   I should post up pics of how awful it is, but i am too embarrassed! lol



I can bet ours was in worse condition.
Our boys and the construction vehicles on the one neighbor's house took out all of the back fence except for the posts.
Then the neighbor's on our other side, decide it was ok for their children to use hand saws on our fence to entertain their children.
The day I walked into the back yard and discovered this was not good.
I thought I was going to have a heart attack.
Then not so much as an apology, well yeah went over like a ton of bricks.
Their children can do no wrong, but mine were spawned from the devil himself in their eyes.
I am just so happy this new fence is finally going in.
I have been thinking of painting our new fence.
The side that faces the neighbor's house.
I was thinking Dis Orange, with Alien Green glow in the dark mickey heads.

Dh is saying there is no way he is going to let me do that!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> We usually take 2 weeks every December and spend it in WDW.
> Now this is not written in stone yet!
> I think we will be doing 10 days in WDW before the cruise, then 4 or 5 after the cruise.
> This gets us out of WDW right before the x-mas crowds begin to arrive.
> I really like the idea of a whole month off.
> Good for you!



I am thinking 6 or 7 days prior to the cruise and 4 or 5 after.  I agree with you about getting out of there before the Christmas crowds get there.


----------



## tickledtink33

Glad to hear everything went well Paul.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy peeps. Surgery went well. Lots of pain but nothing I can't handle. Thanks for all the well wishes. You guys are the best. Hopefully soon I'll be back to doing this..........
> 
> http://s482.photobucket.com/albums/rr181/launchpad11b/?action=view&current=range2008092.flv




I am so glad your surgery went well.
I have been thinking about you and your surgery all day.
Praying that it was going to go smoothly.
Yes you will be back in action soon.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> I have been thinking of painting our new fence.
> The side that faces the neighbor's house.
> I was thinking Dis Orange, with Alien Green glow in the dark mickey heads.



I think this a good color choice.


----------



## tlcoke

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi DAPers!!!!
> 
> I am back!! What did I miss?
> 
> Nikki



Welcome Back Nikki!!

Spill.... What happened with airport security on your way home???


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I am thinking 6 or 7 days prior to the cruise and 4 or 5 after.  I agree with you about getting out of there before the Christmas crowds get there.




I know the crowds don't bother some.
Our first trip together was in 2006 December 22-29.
We came home from that trip saying never again.
One it wasn't long enough.
Two the crowds were insane.
Three the weather was aweful.
On christmas day we were running against the crowds.
They were running out of the MK we were going in and it was pouring rain.
However that was probably the best day we had.
The lines for the rides weren't too long.
Also keep in mind we had not found the Disboards yet!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I think this a good color choice.



I think the colours would look wonderful on the fence.
Dh disagrees!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Yipes, 12 pages later!  Work gets in the way...even working at home.  Looks like one last day at home with DS and he should be good to go back to school.  Yay!

Thanks for the gravy, etc... links - great laughs!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I can bet ours was in worse condition.
> Our boys and the construction vehicles on the one neighbor's house took out all of the back fence except for the posts.
> Then the neighbor's on our other side, decide it was ok for their children to use hand saws on our fence to entertain their children.
> The day I walked into the back yard and discovered this was not good.
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack.
> Then not so much as an apology, well yeah went over like a ton of bricks.
> Their children can do no wrong, but mine were spawned from the devil himself in their eyes.
> I am just so happy this new fence is finally going in.
> I have been thinking of painting our new fence.
> The side that faces the neighbor's house.
> I was thinking Dis Orange, with Alien Green glow in the dark mickey heads.
> 
> Dh is saying there is no way he is going to let me do that!



If he won't help you paint it, I can take a weekend and we can do it!!! Have our own DIS meet!!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> If he won't help you paint it, I can take a weekend and we can do it!!! Have our own DIS meet!!!



I love to paint! Of course I would chose purple!


----------



## kathrna

Oh boy, the egg nog is in the stores!  They even had egg nog by Silk.  I had never tried that.  It's just as tasty but not as thick (or atery clogging).  Yum Yum!!!

And I vote for Anne to have one purple board or section in the sea of Alien green or podcast orange.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Oh boy, the egg nog is in the stores!  They even had egg nog by Silk.  I had never tried that.  It's just as tasty but not as thick (or atery clogging).  Yum Yum!!!
> 
> And I vote for Anne to have one purple board or section in the sea of Alien green or podcast orange.



Eggnog - YUM

I have been trying to ignore it.


----------



## mommyceratops

Egg nog. I love egg nog.


----------



## kathrna

Hey, all Jennifer K talked me into getting my FIRST Twilight book.  It's in the mail and I'll begin it on my journey to CA IN TEN DAYS!


----------



## scarlett873

Wooo!!! Accounting class is DONE! Next up is Finance...followed by Business Law...and then the final class of my program...Seminar in Business, which I think is just the one class where you put everything that you've learned throughout the program into one big project!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Wooo!!! Accounting class is DONE! Next up is Finance...followed by Business Law...and then the final class of my program...Seminar in Business, which I think is just the one class where you put everything that you've learned throughout the program into one big project!



Congrats!


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> Wooo!!! Accounting class is DONE! Next up is Finance...followed by Business Law...and then the final class of my program...Seminar in Business, which I think is just the one class where you put everything that you've learned throughout the program into one big project!



YAY YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Wooo!!! Accounting class is DONE! Next up is Finance...followed by Business Law...and then the final class of my program...Seminar in Business, which I think is just the one class where you put everything that you've learned throughout the program into one big project!



Congrats Brandie!


----------



## kathrna

Night everyone!  See you on the light side.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Night everyone!  See you on the light side.



Quiet night last night.

Kathy, I would not exactly call this the light side yet - but Good Morning everyone.  Another early morning for me.

Yesterday was one of those days at work when I did not get a chance to sit down at my desk - yes mainly meetings.

Today is scheduled with fewer meetings - we'll see how the day pans out.  It is supposed to stay dry for today but cooler than yesterday.  Not sure how much sunshine we will have.

I hope everyone has a great day.

My countdown says 30 days until DAP - tomorrow I will have less than one month!


----------



## Annette_VA

Happy Nov 10 everyone!  And happy "one month to go" for all of us arriving Dec 10


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Happy Tuesday all - a month from today I will be waking up at my favorite place .  Can't wait........


----------



## Launchpad11B

Morning DIS peeps. Thanks for all the get well wishes yesterday, it means a lot. I'm out of work all week so I'll be pestering everyone on the boards more than usual! Have a great day everyone.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. Thanks for all the get well wishes yesterday, it means a lot. I'm out of work all week so I'll be pestering everyone on the boards more than usual! Have a great day everyone.



Don't over work those other fingers while you recover


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Wooo!!! Accounting class is DONE! Next up is Finance...followed by Business Law...and then the final class of my program...Seminar in Business, which I think is just the one class where you put everything that you've learned throughout the program into one big project!



Congratulations  Brandie.  You'll be done before you know it.


----------



## AnneR

DIS Newsletter in my inbox this morning


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!  I didn't pop in before I went on my walk this morning.  One Month from today I will be heading to WDW.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> DIS Newsletter in my inbox this morning



I'll have to check my email box.  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> DIS Newsletter in my inbox this morning



I just got mine too. Thanks for telling me to go look.


----------



## DVCsince02

Morning.... not awake yet.

1 month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. Thanks for all the get well wishes yesterday, it means a lot. I'm out of work all week so I'll be pestering everyone on the boards more than usual! Have a great day everyone.



Morning Paul! Enjoy the rest of the week!


----------



## corky441

What a great surprise - got my newsletter this morning too 

One month from now I will be waiting to board the plane for the DAP trip


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Oh boy, the egg nog is in the stores!  They even had egg nog by Silk.  I had never tried that.  It's just as tasty but not as thick (or atery clogging).  Yum Yum!!!
> 
> And I vote for Anne to have one purple board or section in the sea of Alien green or podcast orange.



Christmas is trying to break in--no matter what day it is...one third of my radio presets are now on "Holiday Music" format. Driving down the road listening to "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas" with the windows open in 60°F weather just isn't very festive for Michigan.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Glad to hear you're doing well Paul...do exactly as you're told, though, so you get better as quickly as possible! 

Well, hoping this is the last day home with a sick child...I have an important meeting at work tomorrow, so I may have to enlist my mum - I'm hoping he's not contagious anymore!  I will say he's pretty easy to take care of, even at the worst...better than his daddy, that's for sure! 

Just realized it is only 12 sleeps until we see Springsteen in Buffalo - can't wait!  It will be our first and we are going with diehards...they were at MSG in NYC this past weekend, heading to Detroit on Friday and then with us in Buffalo - this summer saw them at a few shows as well.  Buffalo is the last stop on the tour and we're so excited to be going as it may be a long time before they tour again, if ever! 

I hope everyone enjoys the day and gets as much accomplished as they hope to!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Hey, all Jennifer K talked me into getting my FIRST Twilight book.  It's in the mail and I'll begin it on my journey to CA IN TEN DAYS!



It will be a good companion.



scarlett873 said:


> Wooo!!! Accounting class is DONE! Next up is Finance...followed by Business Law...and then the final class of my program...Seminar in Business, which I think is just the one class where you put everything that you've learned throughout the program into one big project!



 OOOOOh Yeah!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Christmas is trying to break in--no matter what day it is...one third of my radio presets are now on "Holiday Music" format. Driving down the road listening to "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas" with the windows open in 60°F weather just isn't very festive for Michigan.



That song always makes me smile - no matter what the weather is.

My radio station has not started the Christmas music yet, just the commercials.


----------



## corky441

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi DAPers!!!!
> 
> I am back!! What did I miss?
> 
> Nikki



 Hi Nikki - welcome back. Can't wait to hear all about your trip and that dinner with John & Kevin.




katscradle said:


> I have been thinking of painting our new fence.
> The side that faces the neighbor's house.
> I was thinking Dis Orange, with Alien Green glow in the dark mickey heads.
> 
> Dh is saying there is no way he is going to let me do that!



I personally think it's a great idea... you could have a fence painting party and we could all come & help - then we could all sign it too ( on the neighbors side of course )


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Just checked my e-mail and I received the DISnewsletter as well!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. Thanks for all the get well wishes yesterday, it means a lot. I'm out of work all week so I'll be pestering everyone on the boards more than usual! Have a great day everyone.



Morning Lefty, hope you are starting to feel better.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Morning everyone!  

My boys came home last night!  Braeden came running in the house yelling "mommy mommy mommy" over and over again, it was so cute.  He wouldn't let go of me all night.  Not bad for someone who is a daddy's boy.  



*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi DAPers!!!!
> 
> I am back!! What did I miss?
> 
> Nikki



Welcome back, Nikki!



katscradle said:


> I can bet ours was in worse condition.
> Our boys and the construction vehicles on the one neighbor's house took out all of the back fence except for the posts.
> Then the neighbor's on our other side, decide it was ok for their children to use hand saws on our fence to entertain their children.
> The day I walked into the back yard and discovered this was not good.
> I thought I was going to have a heart attack.
> Then not so much as an apology, well yeah went over like a ton of bricks.
> Their children can do no wrong, but mine were spawned from the devil himself in their eyes.
> I am just so happy this new fence is finally going in.
> I have been thinking of painting our new fence.
> The side that faces the neighbor's house.
> I was thinking Dis Orange, with Alien Green glow in the dark mickey heads.
> 
> Dh is saying there is no way he is going to let me do that!



Oh my word.  I can't believe they let their kids do that.  You've got my vote for the painting party 



kathrna said:


> Oh boy, the egg nog is in the stores!  They even had egg nog by Silk.  I had never tried that.  It's just as tasty but not as thick (or atery clogging).  Yum Yum!!!
> 
> And I vote for Anne to have one purple board or section in the sea of Alien green or podcast orange.



Oohh, I'll have to try that.  I love eggnog.  As much as I love Reese's peanut butter cups....



kathrna said:


> Hey, all Jennifer K talked me into getting my FIRST Twilight book.  It's in the mail and I'll begin it on my journey to CA IN TEN DAYS!



  Now about that cruise....



scarlett873 said:


> Wooo!!! Accounting class is DONE! Next up is Finance...followed by Business Law...and then the final class of my program...Seminar in Business, which I think is just the one class where you put everything that you've learned throughout the program into one big project!



  



AnneR said:


> Quiet night last night.
> 
> Kathy, I would not exactly call this the light side yet - but Good Morning everyone.  Another early morning for me.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days at work when I did not get a chance to sit down at my desk - yes mainly meetings.
> 
> Today is scheduled with fewer meetings - we'll see how the day pans out.  It is supposed to stay dry for today but cooler than yesterday.  Not sure how much sunshine we will have.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> My countdown says 30 days until DAP - tomorrow I will have less than one month!



Wow, you ARE up early.  I hope you have a great day!



Annette_VA said:


> Happy Nov 10 everyone!  And happy "one month to go" for all of us arriving Dec 10



 One more month! 



Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. Thanks for all the get well wishes yesterday, it means a lot. I'm out of work all week so I'll be pestering everyone on the boards more than usual! Have a great day everyone.



We love having you here, but don't overdo it!



AnneR said:


> DIS Newsletter in my inbox this morning



I'll have to go check that out...



jeanigor said:


> Christmas is trying to break in--no matter what day it is...one third of my radio presets are now on "Holiday Music" format. Driving down the road listening to "I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas" with the windows open in 60°F weather just isn't very festive for Michigan.



I don't think I've ever heard that song....



disneydreamgirl said:


> Just realized it is only 12 sleeps until we see Springsteen in Buffalo - can't wait!  It will be our first and we are going with diehards...they were at MSG in NYC this past weekend, heading to Detroit on Friday and then with us in Buffalo - this summer saw them at a few shows as well.  Buffalo is the last stop on the tour and we're so excited to be going as it may be a long time before they tour again, if ever!
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys the day and gets as much accomplished as they hope to!



I am so JEALOUS!


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning

One more month til DAP!!!!!


----------



## LMO429

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> One more month til DAP!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone! 



Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. Thanks for all the get well wishes yesterday, it means a lot. I'm out of work all week so *I'll be pestering* everyone on the boards more than usual! Have a great day everyone.



Rest up and BRING IT.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. Thanks for all the get well wishes yesterday, it means a lot. I'm out of work all week so I'll be pestering everyone on the boards more than usual! Have a great day everyone.



Morning, Paul. Your statement implies that you pester us normally, which I for one find to be untrue. The only people you pester are trolls. And I don't have any problem with that.

Look forward to the company.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> One more month til DAP!!!!!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. Thanks for all the get well wishes yesterday, it means a lot. I'm out of work all week so I'll be pestering everyone on the boards more than usual! Have a great day everyone.


Morning Paul!  Have a good week and just remember everyday that passes is another day closer to full recovery.


*WHOOOOOAAAAA DAAAAAAAAP!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dodie

One month from right now I'll be "beginning our initial descent into the Orlando area" and will be turning off my ipod and Kindle for the landing.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone! 




tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> One more month til DAP!!!!!




            

I'm now at 29 days!


----------



## kimisabella

28 days for us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

I think I am a little jealous of everyone who is less than 30 days

That will be me tomorrow!


----------



## Dodie

I'm still (im)*patiently* waiting for my e-mail saying that my credentials are on their way. Anyone else?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I think I am a little jealous of everyone who is less than 30 days
> 
> That will be me tomorrow!



Well you can patiently wait with me for my next trip. Its at 61 days...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Well you can patiently wait with me for my next trip. Its at 61 days...



I am feeling a little sad.  I don't have firm plans for anything after DAP.  I will help you to wait patiently.  Although I would not put patience as one of my strong points.

Hopefully in the next couple of weeks my personal junk will have sorted itself out so I can start making more plans


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I am feeling a little sad.  I don't have firm plans for anything after DAP.  I will help you to wait patiently.  Although I would not put patience as one of my strong points.
> 
> Hopefully in the next couple of weeks my personal junk will have sorted itself out so I can start making more plans



I hope so too. So that way we can have cruise talk too.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I hope so too. So that way we can have cruise talk too.



That cruise talk - sounds like one of those parental things


----------



## hideeh

kathrna said:


> Hey, all Jennifer K talked me into getting my FIRST Twilight book.  It's in the mail and I'll begin it on my journey to CA IN TEN DAYS!



WATCH OUT! I too surrendered just 11 days ago and I am so hooked, I don't remember what it was like not to be thinking about it!   Between the Disney stuff in my head and now Twilight, it is dangerous in there!


----------



## scarlett873

Off to lunch with my sister today...have to get the oil changed in the truck...buy a new office chair since the one that I am currently using is pretty cruddy...and then return the cable boxes and modem...

Then I can come home and work on the flatties that I had promised to others...


----------



## fakereadhed

jeanigor said:


>



Todd's got a green banana???


----------



## tiggerbell

I found my laptop cord (please tell me who packed it in a garbage can?) - I am 1 step closer to having internet at home again!!!


----------



## hideeh

tiggerbell said:


> I found my laptop cord (please tell me who packed it in a garbage can?) - I am 1 step closer to having internet at home again!!!



Alice?


----------



## DVCsince02

ADP said:


> Morning Paul!  Have a good week and just remember everyday that passes is another day closer to full recovery.
> 
> 
> *WHOOOOOAAAAA DAAAAAAAAP!!!!!!!*



Me thinks ADP is trying to start a catch phrase.


Howdy peeps.


----------



## jeanigor

fakereadhed said:


> Todd's got a green banana???


----------



## jeanigor

hideeh said:


> Alice?







DVCsince02 said:


> Me thinks ADP is trying to start a catch phrase.



Or a really big long distance wave, like around a the baseball field


----------



## spaddy

Good Morning everyone.


One month from today I will be having lunch at Le Cellier.  

I am still trying to tweak my rental car rate.  I got a pretty good rate for a midsize, but that can now be a 2 door car.  We can't fit all of our luggage in a 2 door car.


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> I found my laptop cord (please tell me who packed it in a garbage can?) - I am 1 step closer to having internet at home again!!!



Woo Hoo! I'm glad you found the cord.


----------



## ADP

DVCsince02 said:


> Me thinks ADP is trying to start a catch phrase.


Most definatly, but isn't it appropriate!   

1 month away...Very exciting stuff!  It's time to start reviewing secrets of TSM.


----------



## Dodie

I'll see Todd's green dancing bananas and raise that with some blue dancing bananas.  (Shout out to my Twilight fan friends! )


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I'll see Todd's green dancing bananas and raise that with some blue dancing bananas.  (Shout out to my Twilight fan friends! )



I will see your cadre of dancing blue bananas and raise you feathers, strewn about the room....


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> I will see your cadre of dancing blue bananas and raise you feathers, strewn about the room....



I should BE so lucky.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I should BE so lucky.



Well you do have that humongous sized hoodie.....I know a chomping skull necklace isn't quite the same as Edward's chiseled cold chest, but hey....


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> I'm still (im)*patiently* waiting for my e-mail saying that my credentials are on their way. Anyone else?



I'm waiting also - and trying to be as patient as possible - I'm just so excited
 DH thinks I'm possessed



fakereadhed said:


> Todd's got a green banana???



Have we changed from Lime Green Mickey Heads to bananas now? I didn't get that memo...



spaddy said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> I am still trying to tweak my rental car rate.  I got a pretty good rate for a midsize, but that can now be a 2 door car.  We can't fit all of our luggage in a 2 door car.



I think National will be sending out their last minute deals for the DAP dates in a few weeks - I usually find I can save about 33% off my original quotes


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> I'm waiting also - and trying to be as patient as possible - I'm just so excited
> DH thinks I'm possessed



Is possessed better than obsessed?


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Have we changed from Lime Green Mickey Heads to bananas now? I didn't get that memo...
> 
> 
> 
> I think National will be sending out their last minute deals for the DAP dates in a few weeks - I usually find I can save about 33% off my original quotes



I just haven't made an animated LGMH.

I am hoping rates drop a tad too. :crosses fingers: I'm okay with what we are paying now, but if it dropped I would be pleased.


----------



## Castaway Dave

I know this thread is no longer about DAP, but here is my 2 cents worth. I got my confirmation email that my DISApalooza Toy Story Mania Party Event Credentials have been mailed to me. 

Remember, time is short and suddenly your not there anymore.


----------



## 3guysandagal

3 WEEKS FROM TODAY!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Castaway Dave said:


> I know this thread is no longer about DAP, but here is my 2 cents worth. I got my confirmation email that my DISApalooza Toy Story Mania Party Event Credentials have been mailed to me.
> 
> Remember, time is short and suddenly your not there anymore.



We discuss DAP intermittently...


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> If he won't help you paint it, I can take a weekend and we can do it!!! Have our own DIS meet!!!



I would be honored!
I will definately keep this in mind in the spring.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I love to paint! Of course I would chose purple!



Yes I know purple is one of my favorite colours.
However I don't like the neighbor's!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Wooo!!! Accounting class is DONE! Next up is Finance...followed by Business Law...and then the final class of my program...Seminar in Business, which I think is just the one class where you put everything that you've learned throughout the program into one big project!




Yay!!!
Congrats!


----------



## spaddy

corky441 said:


> I think National will be sending out their last minute deals for the DAP dates in a few weeks - I usually find I can save about 33% off my original quotes



If only I didn't have so much luggage.Seriously I feel ridiculous at the airport with the three of us and all those bags.  Ever since I had a kid I can't seem to leave anything behind.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning DIS peeps. Thanks for all the get well wishes yesterday, it means a lot. I'm out of work all week so I'll be pestering everyone on the boards more than usual! Have a great day everyone.



pester away big guy!
I am looking forward to it.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> I would be honored!
> I will definately keep this in mind in the spring.





katscradle said:


> Yes I know purple is one of my favorite colours.
> However I don't like the neighbor's!



And they don't like us.
In order to paint the fence, you will need to go onto their property.
Not gonna happen.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> And they don't like us.
> In order to paint the fence, you will need to go onto their property.
> Not gonna happen.



There are more than enough inventive minds on this board....give me a minute or two....


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> There are more than enough inventive minds on this board....give me a minute or two....



Don't you have work to do?


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Hi Nikki - welcome back. Can't wait to hear all about your trip and that dinner with John & Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think it's a great idea... you could have a fence painting party and we could all come & help - then we could all sign it too ( on the neighbors side of course )




I love it!
This could be a wonderful dis meet with our friends.
Now I really need to work on DH.


----------



## 3guysandagal

spaddy said:


> If only I didn't have so much luggage.Seriously I feel ridiculous at the airport with the three of us and all those bags.  Ever since I had a kid I can't seem to leave anything behind.



I know how you feel.
4 people in our family.
12 bags at the airport.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> I love it!
> This could be a wonderful dis meet with our friends.
> Now I really need to work on DH.



Heeellllooooo!  I'm right here..........



Shouldn't you be driving home from the dentist by now?


----------



## tlcoke

In regards to the Fence, Since It is being installed, we just paint it before it is put up then we don't have to go on the neighbors property.


----------



## spaddy

3guysandagal said:


> I know how you feel.
> 4 people in our family.
> 12 bags at the airport.



You had to put all that yummy maple syrup somewhere.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> In regards to the Fence, Since It is being installed, we just paint it before it is put up then we don't have to go on the neighbors property.




Pot stirrer.........


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Don't you have work to do?



Probably, but this is more fun. And it only was a minute thing, I'm not doing a schematic. Oh and no purple in this program. Sorry ladies.






[/IMG]


----------



## 3guysandagal

spaddy said:


> You had to put all that yummy maple syrup somewhere.




This is true, but we always have at least 10 bags even without syrup.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> I know how you feel.
> 4 people in our family.
> 12 bags at the airport.



And how long are you traveling for??? I seem to remember its a tad longer than a three hour tour...


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Probably, but this is more fun. And it only was a minute thing, I'm not doing a schematic. Oh and no purple in this program. Sorry ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Pot stirrer.........



Better than a pot sitter....just sayin


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> My boys came home last night!  Braeden came running in the house yelling "mommy mommy mommy" over and over again, it was so cute.  He wouldn't let go of me all night.  Not bad for someone who is a daddy's boy.
> 
> That's so sweet, gotta love those moments in life!
> 
> Oh my word.  I can't believe they let their kids do that.  You've got my vote for the painting party
> 
> Thanks, want to come?
> 
> 
> One more month!
> 
> We are at 20 days till we are in WDW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so JEALOUS!



Don't be!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Love the diagram, Todd...nice work!


----------



## tlcoke

Back to Rental Cars

Has anyone had any rental experience with Payless Rental Car Agency in Orlando - the reviews I have read have been mixed, but have not necessarily been pointed at the Orlando location, but at other locations around the country.

I have found a rate from them that is over $10/day less than any other rate I have found so far for the DAP dates.  The $15/day rate ($14 if you join their perks program) is very tempting despite the fact you have take a shuttle to them.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> And how long are you traveling for??? I seem to remember its a tad longer than a three hour tour...



We always do 2 weeks, but since we are DVC now we may be able to cut it down a bit with the in room laundry perk.




The weather started getting rough, the tiny ship was tossed.....


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> I found my laptop cord (please tell me who packed it in a garbage can?) - I am 1 step closer to having internet at home again!!!



Did my daughter come help you pack?


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I'm still (im)*patiently* waiting for my e-mail saying that my credentials are on their way. Anyone else?



We are part of the international group!
We are not getting credentials, we are getting badges!


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> Back to Rental Cars
> 
> Has anyone had any rental experience with Payless Rental Car Agency in Orlando - the reviews I have read have been mixed, but have not necessarily been pointed at the Orlando location, but at other locations around the country.
> 
> I have found a rate from them that is over $10/day less than any other rate I have found so far for the DAP dates.  The $15/day rate ($14 if you join their perks program) is very tempting despite the fact you have take a shuttle to them.




We have not used them so I can't say.

Just make sure you are not getting a 1978 Pacer.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> There are more than enough inventive minds on this board....give me a minute or two....



The practical way would be to paint it before you install.  The fun way would be splatter painting over the side.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> I'm still (im)*patiently* waiting for my e-mail saying that my credentials are on their way. Anyone else?



I haven't gotten anything yet either Dodie but I'm not worried about it. I'm sure we're covered.


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> We have not used them so I can't say.
> 
> Just make sure you are not getting a 1978 Pacer.



They say you get  a Toyota Yaris for that rate.  (not my favorite car, but I could live with it).


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> The practical way would be to paint it before you install.  The fun way would be splatter painting over the side.



We could be like Graffiti painters and TAG it in the middle of the night.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Heeellllooooo!  I'm right here..........
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be driving home from the dentist by now?




Still sitting here waiting for him to come out.
Honey painting the fence will make me happy.
I will figure out a way!


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> They say you get  a Toyota Yaris for that rate.  (not my favorite car, but I could live with it).



We would need to grab a U-haul trailer as well, just for luggage.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> In regards to the Fence, Since It is being installed, we just paint it before it is put up then we don't have to go on the neighbors property.



Tracey I love that idea!
John won't let me near the boards, he doesn't want me holding up the fence guy.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> The practical way would be to paint it before you install.  The fun way would be splatter painting over the side.



I may wear a tiara from time to time, but I am still a man. That means we are not always practical. Especially if we can make a gadget to have fun with.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Still sitting here waiting for him to come out.
> Honey painting the fence will make me happy.
> I will figure out a way!



Just keep in mind they only rent, they don't own the place.
They won't be able to open their vehicle doors, and have no place to shovel their snow to.
Haven't I done enough?


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Back to Rental Cars
> 
> Has anyone had any rental experience with Payless Rental Car Agency in Orlando - the reviews I have read have been mixed, but have not necessarily been pointed at the Orlando location, but at other locations around the country.
> 
> I have found a rate from them that is over $10/day less than any other rate I have found so far for the DAP dates.  The $15/day rate ($14 if you join their perks program) is very tempting despite the fact you have take a shuttle to them.



I'm not sure about using a shuttle. For $50 less, maybe. But I would still be on the fence.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I may wear a tiara from time to time, but I am still a man. That means we are not always practical. Especially if we can make a gadget to have fun with.



OWH, OHW, OHW, OHW!!!

(Said in my best Tim The Tool Man Taylor voice)


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure about using a shuttle. For $50 less, maybe. But I would still be on the fence.



Painting the other side?


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Just keep in mind they only rent, they don't own the place.
> They won't be able to open their vehicle doors, and have no place to shovel their snow to.
> Haven't I done enough?



I would like to see a porch sized trebuchet to lob snow balls at the neighbours as they get too close to the fence.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Painting the other side?


----------



## DVCsince02

Just rent the darn paint spray gun.  It will be painted in no time and you won't be in the fence guys way.

Plus it's a chance to play with a new power tool.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I would like to see a porch sized trebuchet to lob snow balls at the neighbours as they get too close to the fence.



Now THAT I could get into!!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Plus it's a chance to play with a new power tool.



Are you trying to collect more DIS hubbies???


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Are you trying to collect more DIS hubbies???



What?  Girls like power tools too. (easy......)

As a matter of fact, we will be painting our fence again soon, and renting a sprayer.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> Just rent the darn paint spray gun.  It will be painted in no time and you won't be in the fence guys way.
> 
> Plus it's a chance to play with a new power tool.




Another stirrer.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> What?  Girls like power tools too. (easy......)
> 
> As a matter of fact, we will be painting our fence again soon, and renting a sprayer.



Tooooo easy....

I may rent a sprayer, but to paint OUR side of the fence.


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> Tooooo easy....
> 
> I may rent a sprayer, but to paint OUR side of the fence.





Might as well paint both sides since you've rented it.

And yes, they are renters.  But they've been there for many many *many *years.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> Back to Rental Cars
> 
> Has anyone had any rental experience with Payless Rental Car Agency in Orlando - the reviews I have read have been mixed, but have not necessarily been pointed at the Orlando location, but at other locations around the country.
> 
> I have found a rate from them that is over $10/day less than any other rate I have found so far for the DAP dates.  The $15/day rate ($14 if you join their perks program) is very tempting despite the fact you have take a shuttle to them.



I've had less than stellar results when using rental car companies that use shuttle services myself.

FYI - just got and e-mail from National - their last minute deals are running throught November 24th as of today. I would expect to see the start of the December deals next week. 
Just like with the airlines - I usually check rates every couple days to stay on top of things. It's like having a part-time job just monitoring all the rates


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> We could be like Graffiti painters and TAG it in the middle of the night.



This is getting fun Tracey - Todd are  you in?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> This is getting fun Tracey - Todd are  you in?



I try to live a crime free life style....but what the heck, what's a can or two of spray paint?


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I try to live a crime free life style....but what the heck, what's a can or two of spray paint?



As long as one is purple I am happy.


----------



## jeanigor

I know that you can't bring spray paint in your carry-on.....and having the fumes on your hands gets you checked out in live with the TSA....hmmmm....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I know that you can't bring spray paint in your carry-on.....and having the fumes on your hands gets you checked out in live with the TSA....hmmmm....



 I think that this in international travel  Can we carry spray paint out of the country?


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> I've had less than stellar results when using rental car companies that use shuttle services myself.
> 
> \



The Shuttle doesn't bug me, you just have to plan extra time into getting to and from the airport. Most other airports I've flown in and out of have offsite Car Rental - either a separate building on Property, that you have to shuttle to or the rental agencies are off site.  
As a Female solo traveler, usually the bus drivers are very helpful with the luggage.  Same goes for long term parking lots, you have to ride the shuttle to and from the parking lots to the terminal, too.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> This is getting fun Tracey - Todd are  you in?





jeanigor said:


> I try to live a crime free life style....but what the heck, what's a can or two of spray paint?



We might have to buy the paint in Canada.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> We might have to buy the paint in Canada.



I guess this means I will have to get my passport up to date.  Is is just a tad expired... something like 1984


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> We might have to buy the paint in Canada.



Perhaps the Duty Free store at the border will have some  We should be able to get a case discount on the required DIS colors ... orange, lime green and purple


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> We might have to buy the paint in Canada.



Look out Zehr's!!! Here we come!!! Or maybe Home Depot?


----------



## Dodie

Wow. I do some work and come back and you guys have turned into juvenile delinquents.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Look out Zehr's!!! Here we come!!! Or maybe Home Depot?



Where shall we make our border crossing?


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Wow. I do some work and come back and you guys have turned into juvenile delinquents.



Come join us - just a little silliness.  Although the sound of an orange, green and purple seems shocking enough to keep neighbors at bay.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Wow. I do some work and come back and you guys have turned into juvenile delinquents.



Ahem...who is hiding something in the spare bedroom?


----------



## hideeh

Dodie said:


> Wow. I do some work and come back and you guys have turned into juvenile delinquents.



I can only imagine the Passporter update for Scott on this!  Do you think he will send bail money?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Where shall we make our border crossing?



I can shoot up the 401 from Windsor, but your best bet would probably be Buffalo-Niagra


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Ahem...who is hiding something in the spare bedroom?



You have inside information Todd, spill...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I can shoot up the 401 from Windsor, but your best bet would probably be Buffalo-Niagra



Let's see Buffalo is how far north of Erie, PA?  Erie is about 5 hours on a good day.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Yes I know purple is one of my favorite colours.
> However I don't like the neighbor's!



Purple IS great, but it would look so terrible in between lime green and bright orange!!!  heeee heee heee heeeee (rubbing my evil hands together)



jeanigor said:


> Probably, but this is more fun. And it only was a minute thing, I'm not doing a schematic. Oh and no purple in this program. Sorry ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Perfect!



AnneR said:


> Did my daughter come help you pack?



If your daughter had helped, the cord would be at YOUR house! 



3guysandagal said:


> Just keep in mind they only rent, they don't own the place.
> They won't be able to open their vehicle doors, and have no place to shovel their snow to.
> Haven't I done enough?



Why is their driveway so close to the property line or does this go back to you "taking" that part of the land?



jeanigor said:


> I'm not sure about using a shuttle. For $50 less, maybe. But I would still be on the fence.



HA!  Get it?, you're on the FENCE?!! You kill me!



AnneR said:


> I guess this means I will have to get my passport up to date.  Is is just a tad expired... something like 1984



I just got mine updated.  I'm ready to paint.  Just say the word!  Road trip to Canada.  I can pick up four more heading north on 95.


----------



## tlcoke

How's this for our design.






Note: LGMH is Glow in the dark.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You have inside information Todd, spill...



Who me????


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> I can shoot up the 401 from Windsor, but your best bet would probably be Buffalo-Niagra



Anne you come to my house and we will pick Marilee up on the way and she will know exactly which bridge to cross so we don't get caught with the cases of paint! Just get that passport updated and we are all set.


----------



## AnneR

> If your daughter had helped, the cord would be at YOUR house!



Along with every other oddball item she has left with me.


----------



## AnneR

hideeh said:


> Anne you come to my house and we will pick Marilee up on the way and she will know exactly which bridge to cross so we don't get caught with the cases of paint! Just get that passport updated and we are all set.



I think that we are officially a gang!


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Ahem...who is hiding something in the spare bedroom?



Touche' sir.  Touche'.


----------



## hideeh

AnneR said:


> Let's see Buffalo is how far north of Erie, PA?  Erie is about 5 hours on a good day.



You won't need to go as far west as Erie. That will shave an hour off your time. I can be in Canada in 2 hours and 25 minutes providing the border patrol agent is in a good mood and whether or not they see the humor in us painting someones fence lime green, orange and purple!


----------



## tlcoke

hideeh said:


> You won't need to go as far west as Erie. That will shave an hour off your time. I can be in Canada in 2 hours and 25 minutes providing the border patrol agent is in a good mood and whether or not they see the humor in us painting someones fence lime green, orange and purple!



I think as long a we declare the paint, we shouldn't have any problems, unless there is some international law that we can't take paint across the border.


----------



## tiggerbell

Dodie said:


> Touche' sir. Touche'.


 
It isn't another puppy Meg bought, is it???


----------



## Madi100

Okay.  Life has been a little busy, and I'm feeling lost.  Can we start this thread over?

We are all moved, settled, and the only boxes remaining are the basement ones and ones with pictures.  Still have to hang pictures on the walls.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> How's this for our design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: LGMH is Glow in the dark.



Perfect   Now this design goes on every other panel with purple in between right?  



hideeh said:


> Anne you come to my house and we will pick Marilee up on the way and she will know exactly which bridge to cross so we don't get caught with the cases of paint! Just get that passport updated and we are all set.



I work less than five minutes from the Peace Bridge. Too bad it's so late in the season - one of our boaters here at the marina has a 55' yacht, we could have done the border crossing in style. Unfortunately all the boats are out of the water & winterized -


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Okay.  Life has been a little busy, and I'm feeling lost.  Can we start this thread over?
> 
> We are all moved, settled, and the only boxes remaining are the basement ones and ones with pictures.  Still have to hang pictures on the walls.



We are a little off topic today but the way to handle it is to just roll with it.

So how far are you from the Canadian border, Nicole?


----------



## Madi100

AnneR said:


> We are a little off topic today but the way to handle it is to just roll with it.
> 
> So how far are you from the Canadian border, Nicole?



There's just Minnesota standing in my way.  What do you need?


----------



## AnneR

Thanks for the chuckles this afternoon.  Laughter is always good medicine.

I have to run wrap up a training for staff - so I will see ya'll this evening.

Maybe we can reach that 200 page mark.


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> There's just Minnesota standing in my way.  What do you need?



We're spray painting John and Katherine's fence


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> There's just Minnesota standing in my way.  What do you need?



That would be the super long way to Toronto....


----------



## hideeh

Madi100 said:


> There's just Minnesota standing in my way.  What do you need?



Minnesota ain't nothin'.   You can join in all the fun with a hop skip and a jump! (and a can of paint or two!)


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> There's just Minnesota standing in my way.  What do you need?



Pick me up on the way


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> Ahem...who is hiding something in the spare bedroom?





AnneR said:


> You have inside information Todd, spill...





Dodie said:


> Touche' sir.  Touche'.





tiggerbell said:


> It isn't another puppy Meg bought, is it???




I might have purchased something that Phillip hasn't noticed yet.  (My new Bella and Edward Twilight Barbie dolls might be sitting up on a high shelf in the extra bedroom.)  That's all.


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> There's just Minnesota standing in my way.  What do you need?



We can carpool.  I'd even drive


----------



## spaddy

I have been itching to go to Canada/Niagara Falls.  All this talk is not helping.It takes me about 3.5 hrs, but sometimes the border crossing can take forever.


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> I might have purchased something that Phillip hasn't noticed yet.  (My new Bella and Edward Twilight Barbie dolls might be sitting up on a high shelf in the extra bedroom.)  That's all.



Have something to do with the Picture you posted on FB??


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I have been itching to go to Canada/Niagara Falls.  All this talk is not helping.It takes me about 3.5 hrs, but sometimes the border crossing can take forever.



When I first read this, I thought it said:

I have been itching to go over Niagara Falls....glad you aren't buying any barrels.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> When I first read this, I thought it said:
> 
> I have been itching to go over Niagara Falls....glad you aren't buying any barrels.



It would be an exciting adventure.


----------



## hideeh

wildfan1473 said:


> We can carpool.  I'd even drive


Cool another member! 



spaddy said:


> I have been itching to go to Canada/Niagara Falls.  All this talk is not helping.It takes me about 3.5 hrs, but sometimes the border crossing can take forever.



You come this far Anne and you can ride with Anne and me up to Marilee's. She has someone in the know, so she will get us right over that border. Heck, she may even know a shortcut! 

Our gang is increasing in size!


----------



## hideeh

Dodie said:


> I might have purchased something that Phillip hasn't noticed yet.  (My new Bella and Edward Twilight Barbie dolls might be sitting up on a high shelf in the extra bedroom.)  That's all.



I thought maybe Edward and Bella had something to do with it!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Have something to do with the Picture you posted on FB??











This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.


----------



## spaddy

hideeh said:


> Cool another member!
> 
> 
> 
> You come this far Anne and you can ride with Anne and me up to Marilee's. She has someone in the know, so she will get us right over that border. Heck, she may even know a shortcut!
> 
> Our gang is increasing in size!



Can you still ride the Maid of the Mist in November?


----------



## jeanigor

hideeh said:


> Cool another member!
> 
> 
> 
> You come this far Anne and you can ride with Anne and me up to Marilee's. She has someone in the know, so she will get us right over that border. Heck, she may even know a shortcut!
> 
> Our gang is increasing in size!



Border Patrol is gonna love us....

BP: "Hello, where are you from?"
Us: "Viginia, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Iowa, New York, Michigan and Indiana. Oh and Minnesota, eh!"
BP (with a befuzzled look upon his face): "And what is your purpose for visiting Canada today?"

I think we'd be in RCMP lock up before getting 100 meters in the country (note I changed to metric since we'd be in Canada by then...)


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Can you still ride the Maid of the Mist in November?



Nope. Last voyage of the year was Oct. 25th.


----------



## corky441

spaddy said:


> Can you still ride the Maid of the Mist in November?



DH & I were just up at the Falls this past Sunday - sadly the Maid of the Mist boats are all up on land for the winter. 
They still have part of the Cave of the Winds tour open. You just can't go to the top deck by Bridal Veil Falls - it's the wettest area and if the temps are too low it can be quite icy on the landing. 
It was a beautiful day there - we saw 2 double rainbows - just breathtaking


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Border Patrol is gonna love us....
> 
> BP: "Hello, where are you from?"
> Us: "Viginia, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Iowa, New York, Michigan and Indiana."
> BP (with a befuzzled look upon his face): "And what is your purpose for visiting Canada today?"
> 
> I think we'd be in RCMP lock up before getting 100 meters in the country (note I changed to metric since we'd be in Canada by then...)



<---------- Um, HELLOOOOOOOOO - I think you're missing someone


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Border Patrol is gonna love us....
> 
> BP: "Hello, where are you from?"
> Us: "*Viginia*, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Iowa, New York, Michigan and Indiana."
> BP (with a befuzzled look upon his face): "And what is your purpose for visiting Canada today?"


Wait, who is from Virginia?  Pick me up whoever you are!



jeanigor said:


> I think we'd be in RCMP lock up before getting 100 meters in the country (*note I changed to metric since we'd be in Canada by then*...)


----------



## TXYankee

Hi Dis Friends!

I hate to disrupt the random thread chatter, but I have a DAP question!

Have you received your ME documents?  I booked through Dreams I thought they should be here by now.  I do not want to bother TRACY if ya'll don't have your Docs yet!

Thanks


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Border Patrol is gonna love us....
> 
> BP: "Hello, where are you from?"
> Us: "Viginia, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Iowa, New York, Michigan and Indiana. Oh and Minnesota, eh!"
> BP (with a befuzzled look upon his face): "And what is your purpose for visiting Canada today?"
> 
> I think we'd be in RCMP lock up before getting 100 meters in the country (note I changed to metric since we'd be in Canada by then...)



We just tell them we are going to a Disney Meet & Greet.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> <---------- Um, HELLOOOOOOOOO - I think you're missing someone



I fixed it, but aren't you just about Canadians? (As can only be said by someone who has as much Canadian coinage in his pocket as he does US.

Minnesota, the 11th province.


----------



## tlcoke

TXYankee said:


> Hi Dis Friends!
> 
> I hate to disrupt the random thread chatter, but I have a DAP question!
> 
> Have you received your ME documents?  I booked through Dreams I thought they should be here by now.  I do not want to bother Tracey if ya'll don't have your Docs yet!
> 
> Thanks



I got mine last week.  So, you might want to check with TRACY.


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Hi Dis Friends!
> 
> I hate to disrupt the random thread chatter, but I have a DAP question!
> 
> Have you received your ME documents?  I booked through Dreams I thought they should be here by now.  I do not want to bother Tracey if ya'll don't have your Docs yet!
> 
> Thanks



Bigger Font Brings More Attention in Fracas or Rumpus!

Anybody?


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> Bigger Font Brings More Attention in Fracas or Rumpus!
> 
> Anybody?



Are you making fun of me?


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I fixed it, but aren't you just about Canadians? (As can only be said by someone who has as much Canadian coinage in his pocket as he does US.
> 
> Minnesota, the 11th province.



 Thank you

Yes, we are just a suburb of Canada.  Ha Ha.


----------



## wildfan1473

TXYankee said:


> Hi Dis Friends!
> 
> I hate to disrupt the random thread chatter, but I have a DAP question!
> 
> Have you received your ME documents?  I booked through Dreams I thought they should be here by now.  I do not want to bother TRACY if ya'll don't have your Docs yet!
> 
> Thanks



Yep, I got mine last week too, I believe a bunch of us all got them on the same day.  I would definitely check with TRACY if I were you


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Are you making fun of me?



No I am trying to make sure that a valid question is at least seen (and hopefully answered) while we play. But I see that Tracey answered it while I was pumping up your question.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yes, we are just a suburb of Canada.  Ha Ha.



Well round here, Southern Ontario is part of Metro Detroit, so I figured it was that way all along the border.


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> No I am trying to make sure that a valid question is at least seen (and hopefully answered) while we play. But I see that Tracey answered it while I was pumping up your question.



Thank you Todd.  I knew there was a reason that I liked you!


----------



## spaddy

corky441 said:


> DH & I were just up at the Falls this past Sunday - sadly the Maid of the Mist boats are all up on land for the winter.
> They still have part of the Cave of the Winds tour open. You just can't go to the top deck by Bridal Veil Falls - it's the wettest area and if the temps are too low it can be quite icy on the landing.
> It was a beautiful day there - we saw 2 double rainbows - just breathtaking



I love the Falls.  My son went on Maid of the Mist twice before turning 4. Now I am going to have to look at photos when I get home to see what time of year it was.


----------



## hideeh

TXYankee said:


> Hi Dis Friends!
> 
> I hate to disrupt the random thread chatter, but I have a DAP question!
> 
> Have you received your ME documents?  I booked through Dreams I thought they should be here by now.  I do not want to bother TRACY if ya'll don't have your Docs yet!
> 
> Thanks



I haven't gotten mine yet either and I booked through DU.  When I mentioned it to Tracy last week she didn't seem concerned and said they would be coming directly from ME and not sent to DU then on to me. HTH.


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> Border Patrol is gonna love us....
> 
> BP: "Hello, where are you from?"
> Us: "Viginia, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Iowa, New York, Michigan and Indiana. Oh and Minnesota, eh!"
> BP (with a befuzzled look upon his face): "And what is your purpose for visiting Canada today?"
> 
> I think we'd be in RCMP lock up before getting 100 meters in the country (note I changed to metric since we'd be in Canada by then...)



So, what I hear you saying is the Border Patrol isn't going to be as forgiving as the Mickey Police with the Steek?


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I love the Falls.  My son went on Maid of the Mist twice before turning 4. Now I am going to have to look at photos when I get home to see what time of year it was.



We used to go twice a year, when my G~d parents still lived in Rochester, NY. I really miss it. I don't miss $18 US for 2 hours of parking though.


----------



## wildfan1473

I'm hoping to make it to Niagra Falls summer after next.  DH's cousin lives in Maine, and we are planning on doing a circle tour of the Great Lakes and go visit them, but we have to wait until DH gets another week of vacation in 2011.  

You'd think growing up in Philadelphia I would have been there by now...


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> We used to go twice a year, when my G~d parents still lived in Rochester, NY. I really miss it. I don't miss $18 US for 2 hours of parking though.



Yes the parking there is out of control. Makes Disney seem like a bargain.


----------



## Minnie Lor

hideeh said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet either and I booked through DU.  When I mentioned it to Tracy last week she didn't seem concerned and said they would be coming directly from ME and not sent to DU then on to me. HTH.



I rec'd one set for me but had to email my DU agent to add my room mate . Still haven't received it yet.


----------



## tlcoke

I've gone to the Falls the last two times I had to go to Rochester for work.  Rode Maid of Mist on my last trip.  I love the view from the Canadian side.  Both times I walked across the bridge to Canada as my rental cars were restricted to US only.  

My question is what do they do if you can't afford the toll they charge to get out of the country - if you went to the casino and lost all your money and had never been there before and didn't know you would have to pay to leave?


----------



## scarlett873

Finished my assigned tasks for the day! Wooo! Oil changed, cable boxes and modem returned, and new chair purchased! Now it's time to clean up the kitchen and fix dinner...I'll let Matthew assemble my new chair for me when he gets home...I'm so thoughtful...


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I've gone to the Falls the last two times I had to go to Rochester for work.  Rode Maid of Mist on my last trip.  I love the view from the Canadian side.  Both times I walked across the bridge to Canada as my rental cars were restricted to US only.
> 
> My question is what do they do if you can't afford the toll they charge to get out of the country - if you went to the casino and lost all your money and had never been there before and didn't know you would have to pay to leave?



Probably send you a bill, with an added fee.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Finished my assigned tasks for the day! Wooo! Oil changed, cable boxes and modem returned, and new chair purchased! Now it's time to clean up the kitchen and fix dinner...*I'll let Matthew assemble my new chair for me when he gets home*...I'm so thoughtful...



What a loving wife you are!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Probably send you a bill, with an added fee.



You are probably correct or you have to Panhandle like on Amazing Race for funds to get out of the country.


----------



## Minnie Lor

TXYankee said:


> Hi Dis Friends!
> 
> I hate to disrupt the random thread chatter, but I have a DAP question!
> 
> Have you received your ME documents?  I booked through Dreams I thought they should be here by now.  I do not want to bother TRACY if ya'll don't have your Docs yet!
> 
> Thanks





hideeh said:


> I haven't gotten mine yet either and I booked through DU.  When I mentioned it to Tracy last week she didn't seem concerned and said they would be coming directly from ME and not sent to DU then on to me. HTH.



I had emailed my DU agent about missing my room mate's documents. I decided to call DME just now to check on them. My DU agent did in fact call with the correction but DME failed to resend documents. The DME agent said "Oops, I can see that we got the addition but failed to send. We'll send that now."


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I had emailed my DU agent about missing my room mate's documents. I decided to call DME just now to check on them. My DU agent did in fact call with the correction but DME failed to resend documents. The DME agent said "Oops, I can see that we got the addition but failed to send. We'll send that now."



Glad to hear that your situation is resolved.


----------



## tlcoke

Had fun this afternoon, I am heading home.  I'll pop in later tonight.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Had fun this afternoon, I am heading home.  I'll pop in later tonight.



 I should head home too. Unfortunately my house doesn't do the laundry or cook or let the pups out, either.



We are almost to page 200.......just sayin'


----------



## hideeh

Minnie Lor said:


> I had emailed my DU agent about missing my room mate's documents. I decided to call DME just now to check on them. My DU agent did in fact call with the correction but DME failed to resend documents. The DME agent said "Oops, I can see that we got the addition but failed to send. We'll send that now."



Thank you Lorie. Now back to that fence, do I email Tracy about this or wait a little longer. I don't want to be a PITA!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi Friends!

Anyone get their DAP merchandise in? I just posted a thread about the sizing. Be careful --- Cafe Press is running them BIG for some reason! 

BTW, are there plans for after DATW yet? I'll be there at the end.


----------



## Minnie Lor

hideeh said:


> Thank you Lorie. Now back to that fence, do I email Tracy about this or wait a little longer. I don't want to be a PITA!



I'd wait a week and if you don't have them call DME directly. In 2007 I got mine two days before my trip. I was sweating it. You can call DME now and they can tell you whether they were sent or not.


----------



## DVCsince02

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Anyone get their DAP merchandise in? I just posted a thread about the sizing. Be careful --- Cafe Press is running them BIG for some reason!
> 
> BTW, are there plans for after DATW yet? I'll be there at the end.



Yes, Dodie posted that her sweatshirt was HUGE and posted in the merchandise thread about a week or so ago.

As far as I know, there are no after DATW plans.


----------



## TXYankee

Minnie Lor said:


> I had emailed my DU agent about missing my room mate's documents. I decided to call DME just now to check on them. My DU agent did in fact call with the correction but DME failed to resend documents. The DME agent said "Oops, I can see that we got the addition but failed to send. We'll send that now."



Since you just called DME...What is their Phone #?  Thanks!


----------



## 3guysandagal

corky441 said:


> Perhaps the Duty Free store at the border will have some  We should be able to get a case discount on the required DIS colors ... orange, lime green and purple



And grab a few bottles of beveredges as well! 



Dodie said:


> Wow. I do some work and come back and you guys have turned into juvenile delinquents.



Turned into?.....



AnneR said:


> I think that we are officially a gang!



We are....."The DIStructors"


----------



## 3guysandagal

kathrna said:


> Why is their driveway so close to the property line or does this go back to you "taking" that part of the land?



Yes, our side yard is beside their driveway.
Actually our property line is 12" onto their driveway.
I went as close as we could without taking out their railway ties.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Border Patrol is gonna love us....
> 
> BP: "Hello, where are you from?"
> Us: "Viginia, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Iowa, New York, Michigan and Indiana. Oh and Minnesota, eh!"
> BP (with a befuzzled look upon his face): "And what is your purpose for visiting Canada today?"
> 
> I think we'd be in RCMP lock up before getting 100 meters in the country (note I changed to metric since we'd be in Canada by then...)


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> We just tell them we are going to a Disney Meet & Greet.



And they would say....

"You know you are going the wrong way, eh?"


----------



## AnneR

I see that we have few more recruits for our expedition to Canada.  

On the serious side, one of these days, I will take a road trip to Canada but it will have to be summer time.

I have received my ME documents.  They sent everything to me.  I am going to have to figure out how to make it work for DD who comes in on Friday evening.

Thanks to everyone who brightened my afternoon.  I needed a dose of silliness.


----------



## sah95

Just popping in!  31 days to go


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> As far as I know, there are no after DATW plans.



Other than Soarin' and Test Track.......


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Other than Soarin' and Test Track.......



I believe Todd has a challenge


----------



## UrsulasShadow

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Anyone get their DAP merchandise in? I just posted a thread about the sizing. Be careful --- Cafe Press is running them BIG for some reason!
> 
> BTW, are there plans for after DATW yet? I'll be there at the end.



For the hoodies...they're not big, you're just small!

For the AFTER DATW...I'd call it the "stagger back to your room (or anyone's room who is kind enough to take in drunken strangers) and pass out in preparation for the following days' festivities" party.


----------



## Minnie Lor

TXYankee said:


> Since you just called DME...What is their Phone #?  Thanks!



1-866-599-0951 I have it progammed into my cell.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I also have WDW Weather for just those days that I need a touch of magic. 
1-407-824-4104.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> I see that we have few more recruits for our expedition to Canada.
> 
> On the serious side, one of these days, I will take a road trip to Canada but it will have to be summer time.
> 
> *I have received my ME documents.  They sent everything to me.  I am going to have to figure out how to make it work for DD who comes in on Friday evening.*
> Thanks to everyone who brightened my afternoon.  I needed a dose of silliness.



When we went last month, my parents were came in much later than us also.  My TA (AAA) was able to have ME split the documents for us, and we had no problems.  As long as your daughter is on your reservation, your TA shouldn't have a problem, just give them her flight info.  My TA even mailed everything for them directly to my parents in CA, I didn't even have to deal with it.


----------



## wildfan1473

Lorie - when did you get your tag?  I just noticed it!  

Unless it's been a while, I've been known to be a little slow sometimes...


----------



## Minnie Lor

wildfan1473 said:


> Lorie - when did you get your tag?  I just noticed it!
> 
> Unless it's been a while, I've been known to be a little slow sometimes...



Oh man! You got me all excited thinking I had a new tag. I've had it for over a year.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I got it from a Shades of Green thread. See? Tag fairy is EVERYWHERE.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

The DIStructors is a great name!!!    If you need my help I am just on the other side of Niagara Falls on the Canadian side.  I'll be part of the Canadian contingent...


----------



## TXYankee

Minnie Lor said:


> 1-866-599-0951 I have it progammed into my cell.





Minnie Lor said:


> I also have WDW Weather for just those days that I need a touch of magic.
> 1-407-824-4104.



Many Thanks.  You are an Ubber DISer!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

TXYankee said:


> Many Thanks.  You are an Ubber DISer!!



or a geek


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> When we went last month, my parents were came in much later than us also.  My TA (AAA) was able to have ME split the documents for us, and we had no problems.  As long as your daughter is on your reservation, your TA shouldn't have a problem, just give them her flight info.  My TA even mailed everything for them directly to my parents in CA, I didn't even have to deal with it.



Interesting - my TA knows that my daughter is arriving on a different day and flight.  I guess I will need to email her to see if we can get additional ME documents.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Talk to you all later. I'm heading out to my "Taste Testers" (recipe club). Should be fun. Kind of wish I was hanging at home though. Need some home time. Also, I'm glued to a live web cam from BLT. They're going to show Holiday Wishes tonight. Check out my FB post if you want the link.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I'd love to do an Everest or Test Track meet.  How many times can we ride without puking?


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Talk to you all later. I'm heading out to my "Taste Testers" (recipe club). Should be fun. Kind of wish I was hanging at home though. Need some home time. Also, I'm glued to a live web cam from BLT. They're going to show Holiday Wishes tonight. Check out my FB post if you want the link.



Have a great time Lorie.


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'd love to do an Everest or Test Track meet.  How many times can we ride without puking?



Test Track - no problem

Everest gives me problems.  I have to have time in between rides for my ears to settle down.


----------



## mommyceratops

UPDATE 10/14/2009 - Menu at the event:

Cooked to order Grilled Sausages and Peppers with Rolls
Mini Corn Dogs with Mustard
Tortilla Chips with Nacho Cheese and Jalapenos
Green Apple Slices with Caramel Dip
Sugar Dusted Funnel Cakes
Bags of Cotton Candy
Peanuts in the Shell
Buttered Popcorn

There will be a cash bar for beer, wine, soda and bottled water

Ok. I am slow...But my 2DS are never going to sleep!! They are going to be so jacked up on all of the above!!


----------



## aspen37

TXYankee said:


> Hi Dis Friends!
> 
> I hate to disrupt the random thread chatter, but I have a DAP question!
> 
> Have you received your ME documents?  I booked through Dreams I thought they should be here by now.  I do not want to bother TRACY if ya'll don't have your Docs yet!
> 
> Thanks





wildfan1473 said:


> Yep, I got mine last week too, I believe a bunch of us all got them on the same day.  I would definitely check with TRACY if I were you



I received my ME paperwork when everyone else did. I am not staying at the same hotel the whole trip so I was receiving two sets of docs. I have received both sets of docs already.


----------



## hideeh

Minnie Lor said:


> 1-866-599-0951 I have it progammed into my cell.



Thank you! Mine were mailed 11/7/09. With the Holiday tomorrow I will expect them towards the end of the week.


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> Yes, Dodie posted that her sweatshirt was HUGE and posted in the merchandise thread about a week or so ago.



Yep. I ordered the crewneck sweatshirt in XL because I like my sweatshirts big and comfy - but it's HUGE. I had no luck shrinking it either. I might just have to cave and order the ladies' pink hoodie that you guys all found after I'd already made my order.  I'll wear the giant crewneck around the house, but probably not at DAP.

By the way, I posted this on Facebook, but earlier in this thread I mentioned that I'd bought the Edward and Bella Twilight Barbie dolls and had put them in the guest bedroom on a shelf without mentioning any of it to my DH Phillip, wondering how long it would take him to notice.  

It took two days. I came home tonight and he said, "By the way, your Twilight dolls in the guest bedroom look like Elvis and Priscilla to me."


----------



## TXYankee

TXYankee said:


> Hi Dis Friends!
> 
> I hate to disrupt the random thread chatter, but I have a DAP question!
> 
> Have you received your ME documents?  I booked through Dreams I thought they should be here by now.  I do not want to bother TRACY if ya'll don't have your Docs yet!
> 
> Thanks



Update. I e-mailed Tracy (I know I am a PITA) and she said thet she sent in the info and I should get ME docs about 2 weeks before I leave.  Just because I am used to doing every thing my self, I called ME using the phone # Lorie gave me. The very nice woman on the ME line told me that the Docs were sent a week ago.  When she confirmed the address they had my zip code wrong.  They have had some sort of computer update or someone put in the address wrong.  She is resending the Docs.  I must say that she was delightful to deal with.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Just so you know real life stinks right now!! Work is keeping me super busy so I have no time to visit here. I am so thankful for my job because it was almost 1 year ago that I was laid off from my job. What is funny is I got the call about the job as I was getting off the bus from PCC 1.0. 

A couple family members are having major financial issues so I am worried about them.

One month!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

Sorry real life is keeping you from the boards.  Can't wait to meet you at DAP.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

ME docs arrived by UPS late this afternoon!!!

We just watched "UP" - it was so good...very touching...cried a few tears, several times.  We all really enjoyed it!


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> We are....."The DIStructors"



Love it


----------



## tlcoke

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'd love to do an Everest or Test Track meet.  How many times can we ride without puking?



Everest would have to be at a time other than after DATW, as AK closes early.

I can ride either over and over again.  I rode Everest 8 times in a row in under an hour last month.


----------



## tlcoke

halliesmommy01 said:


> Just so you know real life stinks right now!! Work is keeping me super busy so I have no time to visit here. I am so thankful for my job because it was almost 1 year ago that I was laid off from my job. What is funny is I got the call about the job as I was getting off the bus from PCC 1.0.
> 
> A couple family members are having major financial issues so I am worried about them.
> 
> One month!!!!!



I go in spurts of slow times like this afternoon, but most days we are busy, which keeps me from popping in only in the morning then again in the evening.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I go in spurts of slow times like this afternoon, but most days we are busy, which keeps me from popping in only in the morning then again in the evening.



I'm usually much more active in the evenings than during the day.  I have many days where I am not in my office at all and not online for the better part of the day.  I really enjoy when I get to chat during the day.


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> Oh man! You got me all excited thinking I had a new tag. I've had it for over a year.





I don't know whether to laugh or cry.....That's just plain embarrassing


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> By the way, I posted this on Facebook, but earlier in this thread I mentioned that I'd bought the Edward and Bella Twilight Barbie dolls and had put them in the guest bedroom on a shelf without mentioning any of it to my DH Phillip, wondering how long it would take him to notice.
> 
> It took two days. I came home tonight and he said, "By the way, your Twilight dolls in the guest bedroom look like Elvis and Priscilla to me."


----------



## tiggerbell

I got my internet back...  I got my internet back... fa la la la la !!!!!


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> I got my internet back...  I got my internet back... fa la la la la !!!!!


----------



## AnneR

Oh my!  I had the last post last night and first post this morning.  We were certainly a quiet bunch last night.

Happy Wednesday everyone!

29days until DAP


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Oh my!  I had the last post last night and first post this morning.  We were certainly a quiet bunch last night.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> 
> 29days until DAP



I think we were all talked out after our afternoon of plotting to Paint John & Katherine's fence.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I think we were all talked out after our afternoon of plotting to Paint John & Katherine's fence.



I guess so, that was fun.

Getting ready for your walk Tracey?


----------



## tlcoke

tiggerbell said:


> I got my internet back...  I got my internet back... fa la la la la !!!!!



Welcome back on the Information Superhighway!  

Don't for get to buckle up.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I guess so, that was fun.
> 
> Getting ready for your walk Tracey?



Yes, I will head out in about 15 minutes.  Yesterday afternoon was fun.  I wonder what else we can DISmolish or DISface.  

After all we are the DIStructors


----------



## corky441

*Happy Veterans Day*

Thank you to all of you who are serving or have served in our Armed Forces - we appreciate you more than you'll ever know


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Morning all!  Thought I was going in to work today, but may be working from home again.  My little guy had coughing fits through the night so I may not even send him to grandma's house.  Have to see when he wakes up...he's definitely on the upswing, but this thing is hanging on!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

And, yahoo...only 29 days to go. Can't wait!


----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## firsttimemom

Morning Dis Peeps! It seems I haven't had much chance to get on except in the AM. Today I'll try to do better!

Lots of WDW work to do today- I know I have aa disney visa rewards card somewhere around here. Need to change the rental car to DH's name so he can get the credit, finalize our dining stuff, etc. I wish I had some idea of the weather for DAP so I could start making packing lists.


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


>



Happy Veterans Day to all the Dis (and non Dis) vets out there! Words can't express how thankful I am.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


>



Thanks Paul!! 

THat reminds me, I need to call my Grandfather today.


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


>



Happy Veteran's Day to all those serving in the Armed Forces - Active or Retired and their Families.


----------



## jeanigor

*NikkiBell* said:


> BTW, are there plans for after DATW yet? I'll be there at the end.





DVCsince02 said:


> As far as I know, there are no after DATW plans.



What do you plan on doing Nikki? I think it was near 10:30 when I teetered out of Mexico...we rode Spaceship Earth and Soarin'.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I believe Todd has a challenge



Oh yeah. I forgot about that.....any volunteer cheerleaders????


----------



## jeanigor

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'd love to do an *Everest* or Test Track meet.  How many times can we ride without puking?



I don't know about you, but I don't plan on trekking over to Animal Kingdom, breaking in, schlepping over to Everest, firing up the mountain and riding it..only to be arrested by the REAL police, not just the Mickey ones...


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> Just so you know real life stinks right now!! Work is keeping me super busy so I have no time to visit here. I am so thankful for my job because it was almost 1 year ago that I was laid off from my job. What is funny is I got the call about the job as I was getting off the bus from PCC 1.0.
> 
> A couple family members are having major financial issues so I am worried about them.
> 
> One month!!!!!



One month! {hugs} until then...


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


>



Not sure if I can call you a Veteran yet since you're still serving, but still wanted to say thanks.

That's thanks not just to Paul, but to all the other DIS'ers who have served or are currently serving.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I got my internet back...  I got my internet back... fa la la la la !!!!!



Does that mean I have to behave now?????


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> Does that mean I have to behave now?????



Heaven forbid.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


>



Happy Veterans Day to you, Paul, as well as all the other brave and selfless men and women that have served our great country. Thank you. We owe you more than we'll ever know.

Thank you all so the families of service members.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


>


Thanks Buddy!  It's an honor and privelage knowing you, and even better being your friend.  I respect you and your family more than you know.  

Thanks to all the Veterans out there who've made our quality of life what it is today.  Although we stop on Veteran's Day to recognize you, we should recognize you each and every day.  We can't thank you enough.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> What do you plan on doing Nikki? I think it was near 10:30 when I teetered out of Mexico...we rode Spaceship Earth and Soarin'.


 

Ummm..... and got engaged???


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Ummm..... and got engaged???



I didn't quite count that as a group activity....

But I suppose, with Don's influence and all...


----------



## chirurgeon

Good Morning DAP Pals.  Happy Veteran's Day to all of our veterans and current service members.  

One month from this moment my airplane will be 3/4 of the way to Orlando.  I'm still worried about the walking involved.  The ankle has kept me from doing any walking here and I'm afraid I won't be able to handle all of it.  Of course I won't be doing commando touring, and there will be a nice sit down each afternoon.  I will have to see after Thanksgiving.  An ECV is always a possibility.

Kim


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


>



I think this sums it up best.  

Thank you, Veterans, for all you have done to keep this country safe.  Thank you, Veterans' families, for your sacrifices.  You will never know how much we appreciate each and every one of you.


----------



## wildfan1473

Holy cow, we're under 30 days.  How did that happen?  I have so much to do...

I did order my MVMCP tickets yesterday 

And I ordered my DAP hoodie and t-shirt also 

I'm getting Disney gift cards through our school's scrip program this week, to use for spending money and DS5's monorail playset he's getting for Christmas.  Gotta love going to Disney and using it to pay the boys' tuition 

Hmmm, maybe I am closer to being ready than I thought   How did that happen?  I must be forgetting something...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot about that.....any volunteer cheerleaders????



This will be my speed after DATW


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> Does that mean I have to behave now?????



You behaved BEFORE????? 

Kim


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


>



Happy Veterans Day to all those who served and their families.


----------



## Madi100

Happy Tuesday everyone.  A special thanks to all of our veterans.  We take for granted how much you give to protect us, and one day is simply not enough, but thank you!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone.  A special thanks to all of our veterans.  We take for granted how much you give to protect us, and one day is simply not enough, but thank you!



I know Iowa is a little different from the rest of the country, but it's Wednesday here.


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone.





jeanigor said:


> I know Iowa is a little different from the rest of the country, but it's Wednesday here.





Hi Nicole! You're one day closer to the weekend than you thought you were!


----------



## corky441

chirurgeon said:


> Good Morning DAP Pals.  Happy Veteran's Day to all of our veterans and current service members.
> 
> One month from this moment my airplane will be 3/4 of the way to Orlando.  I'm still worried about the walking involved.  The ankle has kept me from doing any walking here and I'm afraid I won't be able to handle all of it.  Of course I won't be doing commando touring, and there will be a nice sit down each afternoon.  I will have to see after Thanksgiving.  *An ECV is always a possibility.*
> Kim



Go for it Kim - I'm sure we'd all be happy to chip in and decorate it for you.
After painting Kat & John's fence - this will be "CAKE" 

I think we can find orange, lime green & purple crepe paper. And the little battery operated twinkle Christmas lights are on the shelves now too. 

I just love decorating for the Holidays


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Thank you, veterans, for doing your part to protect our country.

Thank you, Army Specialist Benjamin William Sherman, who it was just confirmed has made the ultimate sacrifice.
http://www.patriotledger.com/news/state_news/x809129074/Plymouth-soldier-dies-in-Afghanistan

To Ben and all the others, we offer our deepest gratitude.


----------



## AnneR

corky441 said:


> Go for it Kim - I'm sure we'd all be happy to chip in and decorate it for you.
> After painting Kat & John's fence - this will be "CAKE"
> 
> I think we can find orange, lime green & purple crepe paper. And the little battery operated twinkle Christmas lights are on the shelves now too.
> 
> I just love decorating for the Holidays



Here I was Marilee, trying to figure out how to work our delightful color scheme into DAP - you did it.

Kim - I hope you like lime green, orange and purple.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Here I was Marilee, trying to figure out how to work our delightful color scheme into DAP - you did it.
> 
> Kim - I hope you like lime green, orange and purple.



Crepe paper is cheap and light and can fit in a suitcase real easy.......But I'm not sure how I would feel if Kim's ECV and I wore the same outfit!


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> Go for it Kim - I'm sure we'd all be happy to chip in and decorate it for you.
> After painting Kat & John's fence - this will be "CAKE"
> 
> I think we can find orange, lime green & purple crepe paper. And the little battery operated twinkle Christmas lights are on the shelves now too.
> 
> I just love decorating for the Holidays



I like!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Crepe paper is cheap and light and can fit in a suitcase real easy.......But I'm not sure how I would feel if Kim's ECV and I wore the same outfit!



Your planning on wearing crepe paper
A little to risque for me.


----------



## jeanigor

We're getting close....


----------



## jeanigor

They just posted a map for MVMCP...

http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/photos/MVMCP-map.htm


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> They just posted a map for MVMCP...
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/photos/MVMCP-map.htm



I'm set, I have my tickets.


----------



## TXYankee

Launchpad11B said:


>



Thank you!


200


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> I know Iowa is a little different from the rest of the country, but it's Wednesday here.






the good news is you're that much closer to the weekend Nicole!


----------



## chirurgeon

corky441 said:


> Go for it Kim - I'm sure we'd all be happy to chip in and decorate it for you.
> After painting Kat & John's fence - this will be "CAKE"
> 
> I think we can find orange, lime green & purple crepe paper. And the little battery operated twinkle Christmas lights are on the shelves now too.
> 
> I just love decorating for the Holidays





AnneR said:


> Here I was Marilee, trying to figure out how to work our delightful color scheme into DAP - you did it.
> 
> Kim - I hope you like lime green, orange and purple.





jeanigor said:


> Crepe paper is cheap and light and can fit in a suitcase real easy.......But I'm not sure how I would feel if Kim's ECV and I wore the same outfit!





wildfan1473 said:


> I like!





AnneR said:


> Your planning on wearing crepe paper
> A little to risque for me.





jeanigor said:


> We're getting close....



You people scare me.   


I think I will go with a stealth ECV, or at the most a tasteful string of battery operated lights.  After all, I'm not Bawb.  I could never aspire to that level.


Kim


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> You people scare me.
> 
> 
> I think I will go with a stealth ECV, or at the most a tasteful string of battery operated lights.  After all, I'm not Bawb.  I could never aspire to that level.
> 
> 
> Kim



Something like this??






The other example I found probably would have gotten me points......


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> Something like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other example I found probably would have gotten me points......



OMG, that is so funny.  Just what I need for winter in Orlando!!!  And I am VERY scared about the picture that would have gotten you points.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

I  have a goal.

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

And it is...


----------



## jeanigor

3000? Cause you aren't gonna get it that way....


----------



## chirurgeon

to...


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> OMG, that is so funny.  Just what I need for winter in Orlando!!!  And I am VERY scared about the picture that would have gotten you points.
> 
> Kim



Just think of something Don would post. Its amazing what Google considers 'safe' for searching....


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> 3000? Cause you aren't gonna get it that way....



And why not????

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> and why not????
> 
> Kim



c-o-m-p-e-t-i-t-i-o-n


----------



## chirurgeon

You can't blame a girl for trying.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

Someone is gonna step in and steal the rug out from under our feet


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> Just think of something Don would post. Its amazing what Google considers 'safe' for searching....



Are we talking a bedazzled M-16?

Kim

*3000*


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Are we talking a bedazzled M-16?
> 
> Kim



Congrats!!!


No think less gun, more fleshy and blond.


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> Someone is gonna step in and steal the rug out from under our feet



Not this time my tiaraed pal. 

Kim


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> They just posted a map for MVMCP...
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/photos/MVMCP-map.htm



  Hot cocoa and sugar cookies


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Hot cocoa and sugar cookies


*Event Mechandise!!!*


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> Go for it Kim - I'm sure we'd all be happy to chip in and decorate it for you.
> After painting Kat & John's fence - this will be "CAKE"
> 
> I think we can find orange, lime green & purple crepe paper. And the little battery operated twinkle Christmas lights are on the shelves now too.
> 
> I just love decorating for the Holidays



We can get Mickey Heads from Home Depot for ornaments.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> *Event Mechandise!!!*



 You beat me to it - darn customers - always calling at the most inapproriate times - between 9am & 5pm. Don't they know that's my DISboard time


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> We can get Mickey Heads from Home Depot for ornaments.



Tracey - that is a great idea - JUST THINK OF ALL THE COLORS 

We could make a Mickey head garland


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Hot cocoa and sugar cookies





jeanigor said:


> *Event Mechandise!!!*



Dance Party!!


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> Tracey - that is a great idea - JUST THINK OF ALL THE COLORS
> 
> We could make a Mickey head garland



Good Idea!!!1


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Tracey - that is a great idea - JUST THINK OF ALL THE COLORS
> 
> We could make a Mickey head garland



If I make DP go on another mission to Home Depot to pick up Mickey heads, he'll shoot me.


----------



## tlcoke

Dance Party!!










Teresa's Cat does Disco!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> If I make DP go on another mission to Home Depot to pick up Mickey heads, he'll shoot me.



Do it under the guise of Christmas Shopping.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Teresa's Cat does Disco!!!



That's Roxie's dance coach. She is trying to over come her social anxiety disorder. And the attention grabber Klaus. Roxie has plans to make it *BIG*.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Do it under the guise of Christmas Shopping.





I don't give tools as presents. They are quite personal. It would be like buying an undergarment for someone. Unless you know them very well, it would be awkward.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> I don't give tools as presents. They are quite personal. It would be like buying an undergarment for someone. Unless you know them very well, it would be awkward.




Darn it - now what am I going to do with all those DISapalooza thongs I ordered


----------



## disneydreamgirl

All of you are just cracking me up!  Nice distraction from being cooped up in the house for the sixth day in a row!!!  Thanks!


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> All of you are just cracking me up!  Nice distraction from being cooped up in the house for the sixth day in a row!!!  Thanks!



Laughter and good friends are what I need - all I have to do is come to this thread and there you guys are.

Thanks and


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Darn it - now what am I going to do with all those DISapalooza thongs I ordered



Well that would be an exception. They can be worn as hats, too.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Well that would be an exception. They can be worn as hats, too.



This one has me scared.


----------



## Launchpad11B

UrsulasShadow said:


> Thank you, veterans, for doing your part to protect our country.
> 
> Thank you, Army Specialist Benjamin William Sherman, who it was just confirmed has made the ultimate sacrifice.
> http://www.patriotledger.com/news/state_news/x809129074/Plymouth-soldier-dies-in-Afghanistan
> 
> To Ben and all the others, we offer our deepest gratitude.




Sorry to hear this Mindy.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Well that would be an exception. They can be worn as hats, too.



Over the Mickey Ears right ???


----------



## hideeh

corky441 said:


> Darn it - now what am I going to do with all those DISapalooza thongs I ordered


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> You had to put all that yummy maple syrup somewhere.



Good morning everyone!
I want to drive so I can bring a few large bottle of the maple syrup to dap.
He wants to fly!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Probably, but this is more fun. And it only was a minute thing, I'm not doing a schematic. Oh and no purple in this program. Sorry ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Todd I really like this idea! 
I can use a roller! 
Honey we can paint the fence with a roller!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> The practical way would be to paint it before you install.  The fun way would be splatter painting over the side.




No time for practical I am not allowed to hold up the installers.
So I have the winter to think about it.
I think I will be doing it the fun way!
Then I will sneak onto their property and take a picture to post!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> No time for practical I am not allowed to hold up the installers.
> So I have the winter to think about it.
> I think I will be doing it the fun way!
> Then I will sneak onto their property and take a picture to post!



We have a whole gang ready to come help you.  Ask John he was in on the planning yesterday, although I am not sure he approved.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Just rent the darn paint spray gun.  It will be painted in no time and you won't be in the fence guys way.
> 
> Plus it's a chance to play with a new power tool.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Come join us - just a little silliness.  Although the sound of an orange, green and purple seems shocking enough to keep neighbors at bay.



If they haven't moved by the time the fence is painted, 
they will soon after!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> How's this for our design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: LGMH is Glow in the dark.




I love it!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Okay.  Life has been a little busy, and I'm feeling lost.  Can we start this thread over?
> 
> We are all moved, settled, and the only boxes remaining are the basement ones and ones with pictures.  Still have to hang pictures on the walls.



Yay! See that wasn't so bad was it!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Border Patrol is gonna love us....
> 
> BP: "Hello, where are you from?"
> Us: "Viginia, Maryland, Pennsylvania, Iowa, New York, Michigan and Indiana. Oh and Minnesota, eh!"
> BP (with a befuzzled look upon his face): "And what is your purpose for visiting Canada today?"
> 
> I think we'd be in RCMP lock up before getting 100 meters in the country (note I changed to metric since we'd be in Canada by then...)




I don't use metric!


----------



## chirurgeon

tlcoke said:


> We can get Mickey Heads from Home Depot for ornaments.





corky441 said:


> Tracey - that is a great idea - JUST THINK OF ALL THE COLORS
> 
> We could make a Mickey head garland





tlcoke said:


> Good Idea!!!1





jeanigor said:


> If I make DP go on another mission to Home Depot to pick up Mickey heads, he'll shoot me.





tlcoke said:


> Do it under the guise of Christmas Shopping.




This sounds like a fun craft project.  Not for a potential ECV, mind you, but a fun DIS thing.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I fixed it, but aren't you just about Canadians? (As can only be said by someone who has as much Canadian coinage in his pocket as he does US.
> 
> Minnesota, the 11th province.




I wonder if Minnesota is the 11th province, then can we move there for a year, then transfer to Florida?  

Would save on the immagration headache!


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> I'm hoping to make it to Niagra Falls summer after next.  DH's cousin lives in Maine, and we are planning on doing a circle tour of the Great Lakes and go visit them, but we have to wait until DH gets another week of vacation in 2011.
> 
> You'd think growing up in Philadelphia I would have been there by now...




You will have to let us know when you are coming!


----------



## Dodie

<===========thinks that maybe she and BFF Kathy need some sort of DIS-themed flat wreath decoration for their D-A-P door at SSR - perhaps made with Home Depot Mickey heads(?)


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> <===========thinks that maybe she and BFF Kathy need some sort of DIS-themed flat wreath decoration for their D-A-P door at SSR.



I remember seeing a thread on the cruise forum about a wreath made from Mickey heads. But this was way back during the second thread of PCC 1.0....so chances of finding that one anytime soon.....


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> The DIStructors is a great name!!!    If you need my help I am just on the other side of Niagara Falls on the Canadian side.  I'll be part of the Canadian contingent...



Your on!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Yep. I ordered the crewneck sweatshirt in XL because I like my sweatshirts big and comfy - but it's HUGE. I had no luck shrinking it either. I might just have to cave and order the ladies' pink hoodie that you guys all found after I'd already made my order.  I'll wear the giant crewneck around the house, but probably not at DAP.
> 
> By the way, I posted this on Facebook, but earlier in this thread I mentioned that I'd bought the Edward and Bella Twilight Barbie dolls and had put them in the guest bedroom on a shelf without mentioning any of it to my DH Phillip, wondering how long it would take him to notice.
> 
> It took two days. I came home tonight and he said, "By the way, your Twilight dolls in the guest bedroom look like Elvis and Priscilla to me."



That's priceless!


----------



## tlcoke

I leave and go to lunch with the bosses and you go from going to Home Depot for Mickey Heads to wearing Thongs on your head over (or under whatever your preference may be) your Mickey Ears.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I leave and go to lunch with the bosses and you go from going to Home Depot for Mickey Heads to wearing Thongs on your head over (or under whatever your preference may be) your Mickey Ears.



We are dynamic. Stagnation is bad.


----------



## spaddy

Just dropping in to say, I need a vacation!!!!! The next 3 weeks cannot go by quick enough.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I remember seeing a thread on the cruise forum about a wreath made from Mickey heads. But this was way back during the second thread of PCC 1.0....so chances of finding that one anytime soon.....



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1976200&page=4

This one?


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1976200&page=4
> 
> This one?



OME!! That was quick!!!


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> I leave and go to lunch with the bosses and you go from going to Home Depot for Mickey Heads to wearing Thongs on your head over (or under whatever your preference may be) your Mickey Ears.





jeanigor said:


> We are dynamic. Stagnation is bad.



we certainly aren't boring 

I believe the proper wearing of the thong is over the Mickey Ears, but under a Tiara. I'm sure Todd will correct me if I'm wrong - - -


----------



## Dodie

Cool. Thanks for digging that back up. Looks like a lot of work though. I may rethink... 

Todd - I love the new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




sparkles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in your signature! Very nice!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Cool. Thanks for digging that back up. Looks like a lot of work though. I may rethink...
> 
> Todd - I love the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparkles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your signature! Very nice!



Craftily 'borrowed' from a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/Kim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 posting.... But thank you....


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> we certainly aren't boring
> 
> I believe the proper wearing of the thong is over the Mickey Ears, but under a Tiara. I'm sure Todd will correct me if I'm wrong - - -



Only over the tiara if they are crushed velvet....


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Only over the tiara if they are crushed velvet....



That's good to know - I would hate to make a faux-pas


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> OME!! That was quick!!!



I don't want to let you have all the fun.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Only over the tiara if they are crushed velvet....



Important information for me to have, especially if I am ever blessed with a tiara


----------



## sah95

I'll be looking for the bedazzled EVC


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Craftily 'borrowed' from a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/Kim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posting.... But thank you....



I want sparkles!!


----------



## corky441

Bosses that call last minute meetings after 4pm should be shot ----
I'll catch you all tomorrow -


----------



## chirurgeon

Rental car prices are just wacky.  I got an email from SW pushing other services.  They had some rental companies listed with discounts.  I check a couple with 40% discounts listed.  Budget came up with around $100 for a compact and Avis came up as $450.  Each of these are for 4 days.  I hope that Avis rate is without the discount, because if that is almost 1/2 off, I don't want to think about their regular rates.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


>




A wonderful picture Paul!
May we think of all that have given their lives so that we may have the freedoms we do.
There will never be enough Thank you's for this!
Thank you!


----------



## jeanigor

sah95 said:


> I'll be looking for the bedazzled EVC



Welcome to the Rumpus!!!



chirurgeon said:


> Rental car prices are just wacky.  I got an email from SW pushing other services.  They had some rental companies listed with discounts.  I check a couple with 40% discounts listed.  Budget came up with around $100 for a compact and Avis came up as $450.  Each of these are for 4 days.  I hope that Avis rate is without the discount, because if that is almost 1/2 off, I don't want to think about their regular rates.
> 
> Kim



I've been watching them as well as talking about it on the transportation board, they are coming down nicely. But over a month ago, they were ~$400-$500 a week.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I don't know about you, but I don't plan on trekking over to Animal Kingdom, breaking in, schlepping over to Everest, firing up the mountain and riding it..only to be arrested by the REAL police, not just the Mickey ones...



Now that's quite the picture you have me seeing!


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Rental car prices are just wacky.  I got an email from SW pushing other services.  They had some rental companies listed with discounts.  I check a couple with 40% discounts listed.  Budget came up with around $100 for a compact and Avis came up as $450.  Each of these are for 4 days.  I hope that Avis rate is without the discount, because if that is almost 1/2 off, I don't want to think about their regular rates.
> 
> Kim



I got the same email from Southwest.  Their pricing was not impressive. I am down to about $210 for a week + 1 day in a standard.  I am pretty happy with that.  Now if I can just fit all of my luggage in a standard.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Are we talking a bedazzled M-16?
> 
> Kim
> 
> *3000*




Kim congrats on the 3000th post!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> If I make DP go on another mission to Home Depot to pick up Mickey heads, he'll shoot me.




I will bring you some to DAP!
Just lime green or do you want all the colours?


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> We have a whole gang ready to come help you.  Ask John he was in on the planning yesterday, although I am not sure he approved.




He doesn't approve, but that's ok.
I had obey omitted from our wedding vows, that is not a strong suit for me.
He says obey me and I usually do the exact opposite.
Took me a long time to find a man that could handle this curve ball.


----------



## mainegal

Oh, dear... why do I do this to myself?
I just wandered onto this board and now I am so sad that I am missing DAP! 
Can't wait til PCC 2.0 when I finally get to meet all of you who have already met.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Oh, dear... why do I do this to myself?
> I just wandered onto this board and now I am so sad that I am missing DAP!
> Can't wait til PCC 2.0 when I finally get to meet all of you who have already met.



It won't be that bad. I know what it was like, as I was in your position last year. PCC 2.0 will be here soon enough. And you can live vicariously through your computer.


----------



## shellyminnie

Quiet day in the office today! All the managers were gone for the holiday so I was able to get a lot done!!! 

Just ordered DAP gear and picked up my ticket for MVMCP on Saturday!! 

I soooo need a vacation!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> He doesn't approve, but that's ok.
> I had obey omitted from our wedding vows, that is not a strong suit for me.
> He says obey me and I usually do the exact opposite.
> Took me a long time to find a man that could handle this curve ball.



You are very lucky to have found someone who gets you.


----------



## tlcoke

chirurgeon said:


> Rental car prices are just wacky.  I got an email from SW pushing other services.  They had some rental companies listed with discounts.  I check a couple with 40% discounts listed.  Budget came up with around $100 for a compact and Avis came up as $450.  Each of these are for 4 days.  I hope that Avis rate is without the discount, because if that is almost 1/2 off, I don't want to think about their regular rates.
> 
> Kim





spaddy said:


> I got the same email from Southwest.  Their pricing was not impressive. I am down to about $210 for a week + 1 day in a standard.  I am pretty happy with that.  Now if I can just fit all of my luggage in a standard.



I got the Southwest email too, The best rate I found using their codes, which was a tad lower than anything I had so far with the on airport rental agencies was with Alamo.  

If you are a AAA member, I got a decent rate through Hertz through the AAA website, but they are off site.

Best price so far has been with Payless at $15.00/day for Economy. But again they are off site and have a mixed reputation across the country with the quality of their rental fleet.

I tried Priceline yesterday, but they are still at $35.00/day, probably need to wait until the week of Nov 30th to get best price through them.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> You are very lucky to have found someone who gets you.



I know and we both have a love for disney and the DIS!
It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## katscradle

I have run into a snag!
If I order our DAP merchandise sent here, we won't get it in time.
If I send it to our resort at BLT chances are it will get there too soon and wind up being tossed.


----------



## kathrna

I just got my DAP gear in the mail and am sitting here in my new pink zip up hoodie!!  I LOOOoooooOOOOve it!!  These fit true to size.  (Do not order jrs!!)  The men's pullover hoodie is big!  I said this over on the Cafe Press thread:  It's gansta big!  I ordered DS a Men's medium to have a "little room".  HA!  It looks "cool teenager" and all, but it's B-I-G!!!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I have run into a snag!
> If I order our DAP merchandise sent here, we won't get it in time.
> If I send it to our resort at BLT chances are it will get there too soon and wind up being tossed.



How much stuff are you ordering? I could probably fit it in my luggage. (Thank G~d for Southwest not charging)


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> I have run into a snag!
> If I order our DAP merchandise sent here, we won't get it in time.
> If I send it to our resort at BLT chances are it will get there too soon and wind up being tossed.



Tough one.  You all get there so early you'd probably like to have it with you when you go.  Can you do quicker shipping?  Can you ship it to someone locally (ahem, Shelly, Liz)?


----------



## kathrna

or I'm driving, but won't be down until LATE Thursday on the 10th.  As an option it can come here.


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Quiet day in the office today! All the managers were gone for the holiday so I was able to get a lot done!!!
> 
> Just ordered DAP gear and picked up my ticket for MVMCP on Saturday!!
> 
> I soooo need a vacation!!




Didn't you just start working a few weeks ago?


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I have run into a snag!
> If I order our DAP merchandise sent here, we won't get it in time.
> If I send it to our resort at BLT chances are it will get there too soon and wind up being tossed.



Or what about waiting until just before you leave to order? You'll be there a week prior to DAP...


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> I got the Southwest email too, The best rate I found using their codes, which was a tad lower than anything I had so far with the on airport rental agencies was with Alamo.
> 
> If you are a AAA member, I got a decent rate through Hertz through the AAA website, but they are off site.
> 
> Best price so far has been with Payless at $15.00/day for Economy. But again they are off site and have a mixed reputation across the country with the quality of their rental fleet.
> 
> I tried Priceline yesterday, but they are still at $35.00/day, probably need to wait until the week of Nov 30th to get best price through them.



I got $119 (all in) w/ National for an intermediate size, thurs-mon using some combination of codes from mousesavers. The contract code was 5028055 and I used a coupon code but I forget which one. $27 somthing a day with a  free day.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> I got $119 (all in) w/ National for an intermediate size, thurs-mon using some combination of codes from mousesavers. The contract code was 5028055 and I used a coupon code but I forget which one. $27 somthing a day with a  free day.



For how many drivers?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Anyone going to chat tonight?


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Anyone going to chat tonight?



I will be on the computer, drawing. Not sure if I will be able to chat. Government deadlines are kinda unforgiving.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Anyone going to chat tonight?



Of course!


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> Anyone going to chat tonight?



I'm planning in going to bed early.  I've had a sinus thing going on all day today.  Grrr.   I just want it to go away.  Have fun!!!

How the finger?  How's your nurse?  (um, that doesn't sound good, but I don't know how else to ask!  )


----------



## katscradle

I have 6 items on the order.
4 of these items are either sweatshirts or hoodies.
2 t-shirts!
Express shipping is $79.00 US 
Express shipping is out of the question.
I am thinking I may have to wait, or depend on a friend in the US.


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> I will be on the computer, drawing. Not sure if I will be able to chat. Government deadlines are kinda unforgiving.



Who you telling!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kathrna said:


> I'm planning in going to bed early.  I've had a sinus thing going on all day today.  Grrr.   I just want it to go away.  Have fun!!!
> 
> How the finger?  How's your nurse?  (um, that doesn't sound good, but I don't know how else to ask!  )



I'm doing fine. Thanks for asking.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

katscradle said:


> He doesn't approve, but that's ok.
> I had obey omitted from our wedding vows, that is not a strong suit for me.
> He says obey me and I usually do the exact opposite.
> Took me a long time to find a man that could handle this curve ball.



You made me  because it brought to mind when DH and I were engaged and at a DBFF wedding and there was "obey" all over the place...and then she was referred to as the "handmaiden" - I thought DH was going to bust a gut at my reaction.  I made it very clear that there would be no wedding if I was ever called a "handmaiden"!


----------



## hideeh

kathrna said:


> I just got my DAP gear in the mail and am sitting here in my new pink zip up hoodie!!  I LOOOoooooOOOOve it!!  These fit true to size.  (Do not order jrs!!)  The men's pullover hoodie is big!  I said this over on the Cafe Press thread:  It's gansta big!  I ordered DS a Men's medium to have a "little room".  HA!  It looks "cool teenager" and all, but it's B-I-G!!!



 I  my pink hoodie too! I totally agree on sizing.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I have 6 items on the order.
> 4 of these items are either sweatshirts or hoodies.
> 2 t-shirts!
> Express shipping is $79.00 US
> Express shipping is out of the question.
> I am thinking I may have to wait, or depend on a friend in the US.



It seems as though everyone is getting there shipments rather quickly. Perhaps if you ordered two days before you left, (if you drive-three or four if you fly) that would sync up right with the time?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

katscradle said:


> I have run into a snag!
> If I order our DAP merchandise sent here, we won't get it in time.
> If I send it to our resort at BLT chances are it will get there too soon and wind up being tossed.



I was worried about the same thing...was considering putting some crafty skills to use and making some gear of my own.  Is that allowed?!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

kathrna said:


> or I'm driving, but won't be down until LATE Thursday on the 10th.  As an option it can come here.



Oh, I have more time than you!  Maybe I can order after all.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I will be on the computer, drawing. Not sure if I will be able to chat. Government deadlines are kinda unforgiving.



Do you need help coloring again?


----------



## jeanigor

disneydreamgirl said:


> I was worried about the same thing...was considering putting some crafty skills to use and making some gear of my own.  Is that allowed?!



CorEy did make the logo available to use if you wanted to create-your own...Cafe Press was just an easier way to go about it.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

jeanigor said:


> CorEy did make the logo available to use if you wanted to create-your own...Cafe Press was just an easier way to go about it.



Thanks...the printed transfers actually work really well, but so does credit card payment!!!  If I have time I'd rather order although I may think about a white hoodie...I'm not as partial to the grey and I'm not big on pink.

Hey, Jennifer...it goes for me to that if you are coming up to Niagara let me know.  Tourists absolutley need to see the Falls, but there is a whole other Niagara with wineries, etc...that is great to see, too!  That goes for anyone else as well.  I love to show people around or the very least point them in the right direction.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Launchpad11B said:


> Anyone going to chat tonight?



I'd like to but it will depend on whether Glee is on...It's one of the shows that DH and I watch together.  I enjoyed chat last week...a little hard to keep up but pretty cool.  Have to go now as we are watching the NCIS shows that we taped last night while watching "UP".  Another show we watch religiously!


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> Anyone going to chat tonight?



I'll be there!!!


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> I got $119 (all in) w/ National for an intermediate size, thurs-mon using some combination of codes from mousesavers. The contract code was 5028055 and I used a coupon code but I forget which one. $27 somthing a day with a  free day.



I'll recheck the codes for National.  Thanks,


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> It seems as though everyone is getting there shipments rather quickly. Perhaps if you ordered two days before you left, (if you drive-three or four if you fly) that would sync up right with the time?



I have it worked out.
I have a friend who I am going to ship it to.


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> He doesn't approve, but that's ok.
> I had obey omitted from our wedding vows, that is not a strong suit for me.
> He says obey me and I usually do the exact opposite.
> Took me a long time to find a man that could handle this curve ball.



I'm off the hook for my wedding vows 

The Priest was reciting them for me to repeat after, but I was having none of it since I had been memorizing them for weeks.  I promised to love, honor and cherish - after that I couldn't remember a darned thing   Both the Priest and DH just left it at that and moved on to Keith, who hadn't looked at the vows until just before the ceremony, and pulled them off flawlessly.

It's now the running joke in our marriage that I don't have any vows to live up to 

To top it off, after I forgot the vows, the Priest forgot the rings.  He was ready to send us to light our unity candle without doing them.  

Poor guy, it was his first wedding ever.  He's still our Church Pastor, 10 years later, and he is such a sweetheart.


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> Oh, I have more time than you!  Maybe I can order after all.




The arrival date right now for Canada is between Nov. 27th- Dec.3rd.
So if you get your order in soon you should get it before you leave.
We are leaving on the last weekend of November.


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> Thanks...the printed transfers actually work really well, but so does credit card payment!!!  If I have time I'd rather order although I may think about a white hoodie...I'm not as partial to the grey and I'm not big on pink.
> 
> Hey, Jennifer...it goes for me to that if you are coming up to Niagara let me know.  Tourists absolutley need to see the Falls, but there is a whole other Niagara with wineries, etc...that is great to see, too!  That goes for anyone else as well.  I love to show people around or the very least point them in the right direction.



Thank you


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> I'm off the hook for my wedding vows
> 
> The Priest was reciting them for me to repeat after, but I was having none of it since I had been memorizing them for weeks.  I promised to love, honor and cherish - after that I couldn't remember a darned thing   Both the Priest and DH just left it at that and moved on to Keith, who hadn't looked at the vows until just before the ceremony, and pulled them off flawlessly.
> 
> It's now the running joke in our marriage that I don't have any vows to live up to
> 
> To top it off, after I forgot the vows, the Priest forgot the rings.  He was ready to send us to light our unity candle without doing them.
> 
> Poor guy, it was his first wedding ever.  He's still our Church Pastor, 10 years later, and he is such a sweetheart.



That's funny!
Well you do have love, honor, and cherish!


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> Anyone going to chat tonight?



If I do, it may just be a quick pop-in.  DH is not traveling this month, which makes it hard for me to be on the computer in the evening.



kathrna said:


> I'm planning in going to bed early.  I've had a sinus thing going on all day today.  Grrr.   I just want it to go away.  Have fun!!!
> 
> How the finger?  How's your nurse?  (um, that doesn't sound good, but I don't know how else to ask!  )



 Feel better soon!


----------



## AnneR

I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.

I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.

My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.


----------



## halliesmommy01

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



Oh Anne I am sorry to hear this. Lots of ((hugs)) and postive thoughts


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



I am so sorry Anne.   
Just think in a month you will be at WDW having the best time with all of your new friends. It will be a chance to not think about your everyday life and have tons of fun.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I have it worked out.
> I have a friend who I am going to ship it to.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



Oh, Anne, what can I say?  I am so sorry to hear this.  You know we are here for you when you need us.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



Anne- so sorry to hear this! Tomorrow is another day. I hpe iit's a better one for you.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> For how many drivers?



DH and I


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



  Oh Anne, I'm so sorry to hear this.  Know that you have many friends here to offer you support whenever you need it.  I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



No matter what day it is we are here for you!
We are family here.
I can only imagine what you are going through right now.
Never be afraid to share your burdens here, they make it alot easier to carry when you have help.
Keep your chin up, tomorrow is a new day.
When we are together a DAP you will finally understand the true bond.
If you need an ear we are here.
Love Ya!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hugs and pd for you Anne. Please know that we are here for you even if you need a distraction from the real world.


----------



## hideeh

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



 Anne I will be praying for you to know that we are here for you and care about you.


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.




Anne, I am so sorry. We are here for you if you need it.


----------



## jeanigor

Anne, like everyone here has already said, we're here for you. We're a great big family. If you need support, we'll be there for you.


----------



## AnneR

Thanks everyone - just couldn't cope with chat.

You guys are the best.


----------



## tickledtink33

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



I am so sorry to hear this Anne.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



So sorry to hear that you are going through such a tough time.  Take Care of yourself.


----------



## AnneR

Thanks again for all the support.  I can't tell you how it feels to know that you all are here if I need you.


----------



## chirurgeon

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



Anne, I'm so sorry you are going through this.  Your DIS friends are here for you.

I understand about not having the energy for chat.  I'm not going through what you are and I sometimes don't have the energy for it.

Kim


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I will be on the computer, drawing. Not sure if I will be able to chat. Government deadlines are kinda unforgiving.



I sure remember those days. I was always swamped in December. Had to use up the alloted gov't funds for a project. Then in January it was the waiting game while they got the new budgets approved.


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight. I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in. But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done. Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected. The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me. Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight. My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight. Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start. I know that in the end I will be okay.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I sure remember those days. I was always swamped in December. Had to use up the alloted gov't funds for a project. Then in January it was the waiting game while they got the new budgets approved.



In my inbox this morning: "USPS Greenville Close Outs due to GC 11-12-09, 10am"


----------



## AnneR

Happy Thursday everyone!  Ugly rainy day predicted here but I am focusing on a sunnier day than yesterday - even if it is only in attitude.

Thanks for all the support yesterday, I know that in the end, I have 3 healthy kids, a stable job and GREAT friends - anything else is just icing on the cake.

The best news of all is today is 28days until DAP.  This time in 4 weeks, I will be on my way to the airport

I am not going to be joining the discussion today as I am going to be in a conference all day - but I will be around tonight.  I am thinking that we could be getting close to closing another thread.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



Anne, Know that we are here for you when you need to be lifted up - to laugh and to cry.  Sorry that things are rough for you right now.  My favorite verse in the Bible is Philippians 4:13 - _I can do all through Christ who gives me strength. _ This verse helps me get through the rough patches in life.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!  -- As of right now it looks like I may have a slow day at work today..however that changes in a heart beat around here.

Getting bundled up to go on my morning walk.  It is 39 degrees with a wind chill so it feels like 34 degrees.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Anne, Know that we are here for you when you need to be lifted up - to laugh and to cry.  Sorry that things are rough for you right now.  My favorite verse in the Bible is Philippians 4:13 - _I can do all through Christ who gives me strength. _ This verse helps me get through the rough patches in life.



Thank you Tracey.


----------



## corky441

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



Anne, I am so sorry to hear about what you're going through right now. 

Whenever you need to vent or just need a virtual hug you know we're all here for you.

Stay positive, stay healthy, stay true to yourself ...


----------



## AnneR

corky441 said:


> Anne, I am so sorry to hear about what you're going through right now.
> 
> Whenever you need to vent or just need a virtual hug you know we're all here for you.
> 
> Stay positive, stay healthy, stay true to yourself ...



Thanks Marilee - I know there is sun on the other side, getting there is the goal.  I think the drama of yesterday was elevated because it connected with those feelings of loss from my mother's death.

It is uplifting to have all these people supporting me.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone.  Taking Dad for his one week eye checkup in a few minutes and next week we start the right eye procedure.



AnneR said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!  Ugly rainy day predicted here but I am focusing on a sunnier day than yesterday - even if it is only in attitude.
> 
> Thanks for all the support yesterday, I know that in the end, I have 3 healthy kids, a stable job and GREAT friends - anything else is just icing on the cake.[/SIZE][/SIZE]



Hi Anne. Very sorry to hear about your situation at home.  Yes DAP is just a handful of sleeps away.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Morning all...I head back to work in my office today!  It will be a struggle to get DS up and to my mum's house, but he needs a change of scenery as much as I do and I need to work at a proper desk for the sake of my body!!! He'll head back to school on Monday, as tomorrow is a PD day.

Anne - have a good day today...your attitude will get you through today and beyond! I haven't met you yet, but can tell that you are just a positive person.  Take Care!

I'm going to try to check in around lunchtime, otherwise I will have many, many pages, antics and topics to catch up on, I suspect.

Have a terrific day, all!


----------



## corky441

*4 WEEKS* 

28 days from now, I'll be at the airport anxiously waiting to board the plane!!!

Hi George   Hope your Dad's check-up goes well today


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> *4 WEEKS*
> 
> 28 days from now, I'll be at the airport anxiously waiting to board the plane!!!
> 
> Hi George   Hope your Dad's check-up goes well today





Four Weeks from now, we should be somewhere over Kentuck-iana


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



Oh Anne. I'm so very sorry.   I'm sorry that you're going thru this now. Anytime is rough but during the holidays - Can you get him to wait till after Christmas? 

I don't have any advice or suggestions but just know that we're here for you. We can always pm on here or FB. Big big


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Four Weeks from now, we should be somewhere over Kentuck-iana



Wave at me as I drive to Indy to catch my plane.


----------



## katscradle

GOOD MORNING! 19 days till we are in WDW! 
I have a busy day today, and a doctors appointment this morning,
Everyone have a good morning.
See you later! 

George hope your dad's eye check up goes well.


----------



## mainegal

Anne, I am so sorry you have to be going through this. Hold on to your friends. Ask for and accept and support you need. Do not keep to yourself. It is so tough to have to give up such a long shared history together. I hope that sunnier days are ahead for you. I am sure they are, you just may not see them right now.


----------



## Annette_VA

AnneR said:


> I'm passing on chat tonight.  I just don't have it in me.
> 
> I have not shared what is going on because the boards have been such a positive spot in my life, I didn't want the drama to enter in.  But it is mentally for me anyway.
> 
> My spouse of 26 years has decided that he is done.  Things have not been the best for a while so in some ways not unexpected.  The speed in which he wants to move on is overwhelming me.  Trying to agree upon money issues today has just exhausted me mentally but I doubt I will sleep tonight.  My apologies to my chat friends but I just don't have the energy tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow will be a new day and a fresh start.  I know that in the end I will be okay.



I am so sorry to hear this, Anne.  Know that we're all here for you.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!  Ugly rainy day predicted here but I am focusing on a sunnier day than yesterday - even if it is only in attitude.



I searched until rainbow's end,
And found no gold--but you my friend.



AnneR said:


> Thanks for all the support yesterday, I know that in the end, I have 3 healthy kids, a stable job and GREAT friends - anything else is just icing on the cake.



Brownies are better anyway. Who needs all those empty calories in the icing?



AnneR said:


> The best news of all is today is 28days until DAP.  This time in 4 weeks, I will be on my way to the airport

































AnneR said:


> I am not going to be joining the discussion today as I am going to be in a conference all day - but I will be around tonight.  I am thinking that we could be getting close to closing another thread.



Is this a challenge??? DP is trying to be domestic and attempting to make holiday goodies on top of a new video game....I could have all night....muhahahahaha


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone.  Sorry I missed chat last night.  James and I went to look for bedroom furniture.  We came home with a TV stand, end table, and coffee table.  No bedroom furniture.  We decided we are the only ones who see our bedroom and then we are sleeping or at least have the lights off.  So, who sees it anyway???


----------



## ADP

Good Morning everyone!!!  

The TSM party is exactly 1 month from tonight.  Rest up your arms because you'll need them 30 days from now.  

Anne - Sorry to hear about what's going on in your life.  We will be thinking of you.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone!

I'm loving my countdown ticker for D-A-P. It can't come quickly enough. 

Phillip and I are taking our Christmas card picture this weekend. I know you guys assume that's something traditional but, trust me, it's not. Sixteen years ago we started a tradition of sending themed, non-traditional, funny Christmas cards starring ourselves.  It's one of those things that's taken on a life of its own. Once you start something like that, you set up expectations. People are already asking me, "Do you have your idea? Have you taken your picture yet?"

We have a routine. In order for it to work, we have to have our idea by Halloween, to ensure an appropriate amount of time for the gathering of props, costumes, etc., and the scheduling of our friend who is a professional photographer.

I think I'll scan some of the old ones and put them on Facebook just so you may understand what I'm talking about.  That said, there may be some new DIS friends whose mailing address I'll need this year. Hmmm.


----------



## mommyceratops

Just checking in! We are playing hookey today! The boys have checkups at the doctors and I want to work on our tie-dye Mickey shirts and get ready!! I can't wait!! Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## hideeh

Good morning everyone!  

Airtran is changing flights again!! My last two changes were by minutes and later departing/arriving. This change is 30 minutes earlier departing/arrivng! It is still non-stop so I won't be fussing too much about it. 

Hope everyone has a good day.

This is my 300th post!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm loving my countdown ticker for D-A-P. It can't come quickly enough.
> 
> Phillip and I are taking our Christmas card picture this weekend. I know you guys assume that's something traditional but, trust me, it's not. Sixteen years ago we started a tradition of sending themed, non-traditional, funny Christmas cards starring ourselves.  It's one of those things that's taken on a life of its own. Once you start something like that, you set up expectations. People are already asking me, "Do you have your idea? Have you taken your picture yet?"
> 
> We have a routine. In order for it to work, we have to have our idea by Halloween, to ensure an appropriate amount of time for the gathering of props, costumes, etc., and the scheduling of our friend who is a professional photographer.
> 
> I think I'll scan some of the old ones and put them on Facebook just so you may understand what I'm talking about.  That said, there may be some new DIS friends whose mailing address I'll need this year. Hmmm.



That sounds like a riot! After seeing your wedding pictures, I would not expect a 'normal' Christmas card photo from you and Philip.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning All! 

Rick, the loverly spouse that he is, brought me a pink terrible towel yesterday cause I was stuck doing work in the room all day.

A PINK TERRIBLE TOWEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love it

hmmm, maybe as much as I love him....


(but there is something odd about it being pink and not gold )


----------



## Launchpad11B

Morning peeps! I'm bored out of my skull sitting here with my busted hand!!! Maybe I'll call Alicia and bother her at her new job. Hope everyone has a great Thursday!


----------



## kimisabella

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm loving my countdown ticker for D-A-P. It can't come quickly enough.
> 
> Phillip and I are taking our Christmas card picture this weekend. I know you guys assume that's something traditional but, trust me, it's not. Sixteen years ago we started a tradition of sending themed, non-traditional, funny Christmas cards starring ourselves.  It's one of those things that's taken on a life of its own. Once you start something like that, you set up expectations. People are already asking me, "Do you have your idea? Have you taken your picture yet?"
> 
> We have a routine. In order for it to work, we have to have our idea by Halloween, to ensure an appropriate amount of time for the gathering of props, costumes, etc., and the scheduling of our friend who is a professional photographer.
> 
> I think I'll scan some of the old ones and put them on Facebook just so you may understand what I'm talking about.  That said, there may be some new DIS friends whose mailing address I'll need this year. Hmmm.



Definatley post some on FB  - I always love to see peoples Christmas card ideas.  For the last 10 years or so our cards have always been a photo card from a trip to Disney.  I always have a different pose, location, ect.. and I'm always looking for a new "saying" to put on the card.  I think I've come up with this years saying, just hope we get a great picture sometime during DAP!

A few years ago, I sent our Christmas card into the Regis & Kelly show.  They showed it on the air for a little while and talked about it!!  The picture was the 4 of us in front of Cinderella castle and the saying was "From our castle to yours, Happy Holidays".


----------



## tlcoke

hideeh said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Airtran is changing flights again!! My last two changes were by minutes and later departing/arriving. This change is 30 minutes earlier departing/arrivng! It is still non-stop so I won't be fussing too much about it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> This is my 300th post!!!



Congrats on your 300th Post!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

hideeh said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Airtran is changing flights again!! My last two changes were by minutes and later departing/arriving. This change is 30 minutes earlier departing/arrivng! It is still non-stop so I won't be fussing too much about it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> This is my 300th post!!!



congrats on 300! I've never flown airtran and from what I hear about all the flight time changes, I'm not so inclined to do so in the future. With my luck, I'd not see the last change and miss my flight. I guess the good news is that you get to the World 30 min earlier!


----------



## Dodie

hideeh said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Airtran is changing flights again!! My last two changes were by minutes and later departing/arriving.



I got an e-mail from them about a change too. They're nuts. The only thing that changed was the *arrival is 5 minutes later*. The *departure is the same time that it was*. So, suddenly they've decided it will take them 5 additional minutes to reach Orlando? How the heck does something like that happen?


----------



## hideeh

firsttimemom said:


> congrats on 300! I've never flown airtran and from what I hear about all the flight time changes, I'm not so inclined to do so in the future. With my luck, I'd not see the last change and miss my flight. I guess the good news is that you get to the World 30 min earlier!



Luckily they send out email notifications, otherwise I am sure we would miss our flights! I haven't ever had this many changes using them. It is certainly making me reconsider for our next flights.


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> I got an e-mail from them about a change too. They're nuts. The only thing that changed was the *arrival is 5 minutes later*. The *departure is the same time that it was*. So, suddenly they've decided it will take them 5 additional minutes to reach Orlando? How the heck does something like that happen?



That is because they are overbooking their flights which slows down boarding.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I got an e-mail from them about a change too. They're nuts. The only thing that changed was the *arrival is 5 minutes later*. The *departure is the same time that it was*. So, suddenly they've decided it will take them 5 additional minutes to reach Orlando? How the heck does something like that happen?



By doing this they can artificially improve there "on time" percentage. Northwest used to add an additional 3-5% of flight time to do this. It makes them look better on paper. "98% of our flights were early or on time."


----------



## scarlett873

The only reason I'm flying Airtran was because of the flight times. I usually fly SW because I love the fact that I don't have to pay extra for my bags and I can change my flight times without penalty. But the flights that I had to choose from for SW were awful...so I went with Airtran and boy am I regretting it...They've changed my flight times probably 4-5 times...it is frustrating! They changed mine...again...but it only affect things by one minute.


----------



## hideeh

Dodie said:


> I got an e-mail from them about a change too. They're nuts. The only thing that changed was the *arrival is 5 minutes later*. The *departure is the same time that it was*. So, suddenly they've decided it will take them 5 additional minutes to reach Orlando? How the heck does something like that happen?



And truly, do they think the pilot won't do his best to get to Orlando as soon as possible? Crazy the effort they put forth for just minutes.


----------



## chirurgeon

TheBeadPirate said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Rick, the loverly spouse that he is, brought me a pink terrible towel yesterday cause I was stuck doing work in the room all day.
> 
> A PINK TERRIBLE TOWEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love it
> 
> hmmm, maybe as much as I love him....
> 
> 
> (but there is something odd about it being pink and not gold )




If you guys want to do lunch or dinner just let me know.  My office is in Downtown, or I can show you somewhere outside of the immediate area.  I love my city.  And the sun is shining today.  A major plus in November around here.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm loving my countdown ticker for D-A-P. It can't come quickly enough.
> 
> Phillip and I are taking our Christmas card picture this weekend. I know you guys assume that's something traditional but, trust me, it's not. Sixteen years ago we started a tradition of sending themed, non-traditional, funny Christmas cards starring ourselves.  It's one of those things that's taken on a life of its own. Once you start something like that, you set up expectations. People are already asking me, "Do you have your idea? Have you taken your picture yet?"
> 
> We have a routine. In order for it to work, we have to have our idea by Halloween, to ensure an appropriate amount of time for the gathering of props, costumes, etc., and the scheduling of our friend who is a professional photographer.
> 
> I think I'll scan some of the old ones and put them on Facebook just so you may understand what I'm talking about.  That said, there may be some new DIS friends whose mailing address I'll need this year. Hmmm.



I can't wait to see them Dodie.  

We didn't send out Christmas cards last year because of a tragic death in our family and I am having trouble decided what to do this year.  I was going to use my Stanley Cup photo, but I got it back from the "professional" photograher and my son is in the shadow of the Stanley Cup.  It seems so boring to send out a card without a photo of our son.


----------



## tlcoke

All my flights on my October trip with Airtran were late departing, due to the fact they overbooked the flights and it took longer to board the plane.


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> By doing this they can artificially improve there "on time" percentage. Northwest used to add an additional 3-5% of flight time to do this. It makes them look better on paper. "98% of our flights were early or on time."



Makes sense.


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> The only reason I'm flying Airtran was because of the flight times. I usually fly SW because I love the fact that I don't have to pay extra for my bags and I can change my flight times without penalty. But the flights that I had to choose from for SW were awful...so I went with Airtran and boy am I regretting it...They've changed my flight times probably 4-5 times...it is frustrating! They changed mine...again...but it only affect things by one minute.



I booked Airtran on my return flight two years ago just so I could check my bags at the resort.  I ended up regretting it too.


----------



## Madi100

hideeh said:


> Luckily they send out email notifications, otherwise I am sure we would miss our flights! I haven't ever had this many changes using them. It is certainly making me reconsider for our next flights.




I never get emails.  I just have to conitnually check.  Now they always send me emails regarding specials, just not my trip.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Is this a challenge??? DP is trying to be domestic and *attempting to make holiday goodies on top of a new video game.*...I could have all night....muhahahahaha



Isn't that a very small surface to work on ? I usually use a table  



hideeh said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Airtran is changing flights again!! My last two changes were by minutes and later departing/arriving. This change is 30 minutes earlier departing/arrivng! It is still non-stop so I won't be fussing too much about it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> This is my 300th post!!!



Congrats on 300 Heidi 
After hearing everyones constant changes with Airtran - I'm glad to say I'm taking JetBlue




Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps! I'm bored out of my skull sitting here with my busted hand!!! Maybe I'll call Alicia and bother her at her new job. Hope everyone has a great Thursday!



Hi Paul  hope the healing progresses quickly


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone! 






corky441 said:


> *4 WEEKS*
> 
> 28 days from now, I'll be at the airport anxiously waiting to board the plane!!!
> 
> Hi George   Hope your Dad's check-up goes well today





jeanigor said:


> Four Weeks from now, we should be somewhere over Kentuck-iana




Four weeks from now, I will be getting ready to leave the GF so I can meet Kim at AKL so we can check-in.   



katscradle said:


> GOOD MORNING! 19 days till we are in WDW!
> I have a busy day today, and a doctors appointment this morning,
> Everyone have a good morning.
> See you later!
> 
> George hope your dad's eye check up goes well.




   




Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm loving my countdown ticker for D-A-P. It can't come quickly enough.
> 
> Phillip and I are taking our Christmas card picture this weekend. I know you guys assume that's something traditional but, trust me, it's not. Sixteen years ago we started a tradition of sending themed, non-traditional, funny Christmas cards starring ourselves.  It's one of those things that's taken on a life of its own. Once you start something like that, you set up expectations. People are already asking me, "Do you have your idea? Have you taken your picture yet?"
> 
> We have a routine. In order for it to work, we have to have our idea by Halloween, to ensure an appropriate amount of time for the gathering of props, costumes, etc., and the scheduling of our friend who is a professional photographer.
> 
> I think I'll scan some of the old ones and put them on Facebook just so you may understand what I'm talking about.  That said, there may be some new DIS friends whose mailing address I'll need this year. Hmmm.



Your Christmas cards sound fun Dodie. Please post some on FB.



I can't believe that DAP is just around the corner. I was looking at some of the tickers and noticed that the ABD trip is only 152 days away. Wow time is really starting to fly by.


----------



## georgemoe

corky441 said:


> *4 WEEKS*
> 
> Hi George   Hope your Dad's check-up goes well today



Hi Marilee. Thanks. Checkup went great for Dad.



katscradle said:


> GOOD MORNING! 19 days till we are in WDW!
> I have a busy day today, and a doctors appointment this morning,
> Everyone have a good morning.
> See you later!
> 
> George hope your dad's eye check up goes well.



Good luck at the Dr.'s Katherine.



Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps! I'm bored out of my skull sitting here with my busted hand!!! Maybe I'll call Alicia and bother her at her new job. Hope everyone has a great Thursday!



Hi Paul. Yes, bug Alicia.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Isn't that a very small surface to work on ? I usually use a table



Hardy-har-har.


----------



## Dodie

aspen37 said:


> I was looking at some of the tickers and noticed that the ABD trip is only 152 days away. Wow time is really starting to fly by.



You know what, Anna? As soon as we get back from DAP, that four months is going to FLY until our DIS ABD trip to California!!!!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps! I'm bored out of my skull sitting here with my busted hand!!! Maybe I'll call Alicia and bother her at her new job. Hope everyone has a great Thursday!



I just had a vision of "king of queens" when Doug was laid off from his job.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> You know what, Anna? As soon as we get back from DAP, that four months is going to FLY until our DIS ABD trip to California!!!!!!


----------



## exwdwcm

4 weeks from today, i'll be boarding my flight with my family! 

We originally were going to rent a 15 passenger van from natl, but have decided to just rent 4 smaller cars instead  for our individual families in our group (a little cheaper than the $1500 van for 10 days).    I got a midsize (pontiac G6 or similar- 2 or 4 door) with national for $208 (including all taxes) for 12/10-12/20- so 10 days.   pretty good- used an old work contract id that saved $20 and then $35 coupon on mousesavers too.    so that is $20 a day, not too bad, plus i love emerald aisle and not having to stand in line anywhere. 

Anne- so sorry to hear the news.  hang in there.   You have had such a positive attitude, so hopefully that and your strength will carry you through.  you have tons of love here! 

Dodie- can't wait to see the christmas card pics! 

Paul- hope you are recovering well, sorry for the boredom!  will this cheer you up (ok, just stocks, not the real thing, but it is all i got from my days in defense!). but the nightvision scopes are so fun. this was at the SHOT show in orlando.






did i miss anything in chat?   I was super busy last night and got caught up in Glee and missed it!  Glee was SO good.......definitely surprised me.


----------



## dpuck1998

Since we are posting guns today


----------



## exwdwcm

i'll see your pic Don with this!an oldie, but a goodie!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I'm so excited.  We justed added 2 days onto our vacation so we WILL be able to go to the DAP party! Already have our credentials because we are doing the seminar but were originally going to leave on Sat. morning. I can't believe I talked DH into doing a split stay (1st time) and getting a different flight home. Now all I have to do is get some dining reservations but I just had to share my good news first.


----------



## scarlett873

You have forced our hand...



Dodie said:


>


----------



## aspen37

TIGGERmetoo said:


> I'm so excited.  We justed added 2 days onto our vacation so we WILL be able to go to the DAP party! Already have our credentials because we are doing the seminar but were originally going to leave on Sat. morning. I can't believe I talked DH into doing a split stay (1st time) and getting a different flight home. Now all I have to do is get some dining reservations but I just had to share my good news first.


----------



## jeanigor

TIGGERmetoo said:


> I'm so excited.  We justed added 2 days onto our vacation so we WILL be able to go to the DAP party! Already have our credentials because we are doing the seminar but were originally going to leave on Sat. morning. I can't believe I talked DH into doing a split stay (1st time) and getting a different flight home. Now all I have to do is get some dining reservations but I just had to share my good news first.



Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> You have forced our hand...



I'm not going to the dogs, but here's another poster for that movie...


----------



## dpuck1998

I can do one better....


----------



## Bornteach

Ok, and now for something COMPLETELY different!


I know I see Mickey everywhere but this was on my way to work this AM!







Do you see it??


----------



## 3guysandagal

Not as big of a gun but.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

Bornteach said:


> Ok, and now for something COMPLETELY different!
> 
> 
> I know I see Mickey everywhere but this was on my way to work this AM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it??




I see it!!


----------



## corky441

Bornteach said:


> Ok, and now for something COMPLETELY different!
> 
> 
> I know I see Mickey everywhere but this was on my way to work this AM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it??



I see it - that is is so cool 

DH & I are always seeing hidden Mickeys - he's become quite good at pointing them out before I even see them


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Not as big of a gun but.....





The true reason the deer herds headed to Quebec last week...
She is woman, hear her roar. In decibels too loud to ignore.


----------



## corky441

Nice pic - 

and manicured nails too  - We women notice things like that


----------



## tlcoke

Since it is almost Lunch time, I thought I would share this


----------



## MenashaCorp

scarlett873 said:


> Dodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have forced our hand...
Click to expand...

 

And to think: as Cedric Diggory, he almost made Ravenclaw look tough. Such a shame.... 

More guns, please... you know where to aim them...


----------



## chickie

Happy Thursday, everyone!
I don't have any gun pics, but we have a lot of gun talk around here these days. My brother (who I work for) is an avid duck hunter, and I think he has made 3 trips to Cabella's in the last 2 weeks! He's more than obsessed!

I'm sitting at my desk today, listening to an 80's alternative station through Itunes. It's great. I just recently realized that there a bunch of stations you can choose from on there, in lots of different genres. Very cool.

My kidney procedure went well yesterday (I posted on FB about it). I just had a kidney stone broken up with sounds waves. No incisions, but I had to be completely out for it. I hate trying to come out of anesthesia. I felt awful all last night, but I'm feeling much better today, and not much pain. My mom did make chicken and dumplings for us, though, so at least I got a very good meal last night. Yummy!

 Becky's and my plane should be taking off about this time in 4 weeks, headed to DAP!!!
I know I have so much to do between now and then, but I just can't think of anything I can do right now. (Except get excited about it...)

Have a great day, and I'll see you all very soon!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Just received our DIS-apalooza credentials!


----------



## kathrna

Hi everyone!  Happy Thursday!!!  In four weeks and an hour and a half, the boys and I will begin our journey south bound!!  <enter Natl Lampoon's "Vacation" music>

And next Friday we will be west bound for the West Coast Mouse!

George, with all the rain and wind from Ida I have a backyard full of leaves.  Grrrr!  And so much more sky to see.  When will all these leaves finish falling??!!

It is 54 degrees and chilly windy out.  The rain has stopped for the moment.  I DON'T LIKE IT COLD!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Just received our DIS-apalooza credentials!


----------



## tickledtink33

Good afternoon

Busy day at work getting caught up because of the holiday yesterday.

Exactly 4 weeks until I arrive for DAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spaddy

chickie said:


> Happy Thursday, everyone!
> I don't have any gun pics, but we have a lot of gun talk around here these days. My brother (who I work for) is an avid duck hunter, and I think he has made 3 trips to Cabella's in the last 2 weeks! He's more than obsessed!
> 
> I'm sitting at my desk today, listening to an 80's alternative station through Itunes. It's great. I just recently realized that there a bunch of stations you can choose from on there, in lots of different genres. Very cool.
> 
> My kidney procedure went well yesterday (I posted on FB about it). I just had a kidney stone broken up with sounds waves. No incisions, but I had to be completely out for it. I hate trying to come out of anesthesia. I felt awful all last night, but I'm feeling much better today, and not much pain. My mom did make chicken and dumplings for us, though, so at least I got a very good meal last night. Yummy!
> 
> Becky's and my plane should be taking off about this time in 4 weeks, headed to DAP!!!
> I know I have so much to do between now and then, but I just can't think of anything I can do right now. (Except get excited about it...)
> 
> Have a great day, and I'll see you all very soon!



I am glad it went well.  Hope you are feeling better.



kathrna said:


> Hi everyone!  Happy Thursday!!!  In four weeks and an hour and a half, the boys and I will begin our journey south bound!!  <enter Natl Lampoon's "Vacation" music>
> 
> And next Friday we will be west bound for the West Coast Mouse!
> 
> George, with all the rain and wind from Ida I have a backyard full of leaves.  Grrrr!  And so much more sky to see.  When will all these leaves finish falling??!!
> 
> It is 54 degrees and chilly windy out.  The rain has stopped for the moment.  I DON'T LIKE IT COLD!



It's 54 and sunny up north.  Not too bad today.


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> Just received our DIS-apalooza credentials!



WooHoo!!! This means mine might be at my house.


----------



## corky441

chickie said:


> Happy Thursday, everyone!
> My kidney procedure went well yesterday (I posted on FB about it). I just had a kidney stone broken up with sounds waves. No incisions, but I had to be completely out for it. I hate trying to come out of anesthesia. I felt awful all last night, but I'm feeling much better today, and not much pain. My mom did make chicken and dumplings for us, though, so at least I got a very good meal last night. Yummy!
> 
> Have a great day, and I'll see you all very soon!



Glad everything went well for you yesterday. My DH had a stone many years ago - he had to pass it the hard way 



Launchpad11B said:


> Just received our DIS-apalooza credentials!



Glad your credentials arrived - I'm still waiting for my email


----------



## tiggerbell

chickie said:


> I'm sitting at my desk today, listening to an 80's alternative station through Itunes. It's great. I just recently realized that there a bunch of stations you can choose from on there, in lots of different genres. Very cool.
> 
> My kidney procedure went well yesterday (I posted on FB about it). I just had a kidney stone broken up with sounds waves. No incisions, but I had to be completely out for it. I hate trying to come out of anesthesia. I felt awful all last night, but I'm feeling much better today, and not much pain. My mom did make chicken and dumplings for us, though, so at least I got a very good meal last night. Yummy!


 
Love your taste in music.

I have passed a kidney stone.  It was not fun.  

I can't wait - just 4 more weeks!!!


----------



## corky441

kathrna said:


> It is 54 degrees and chilly windy out.  The rain has stopped for the moment.  I DON'T LIKE IT COLD!





spaddy said:


> It's 54 and sunny up north.  Not too bad today.



Western NY is about 50 right now - no wind & a beautiful blue sky
It's supposed to be near 60 tomorrow & Saturday - we'll see


----------



## georgemoe

TIGGERmetoo said:


> I'm so excited.  We justed added 2 days onto our vacation so we WILL be able to go to the DAP party! Already have our credentials because we are doing the seminar but were originally going to leave on Sat. morning. I can't believe I talked DH into doing a split stay (1st time) and getting a different flight home. Now all I have to do is get some dining reservations but I just had to share my good news first.



  



Bornteach said:


> Ok, and now for something COMPLETELY different!
> 
> I know I see Mickey everywhere but this was on my way to work this AM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it??



 I see it too Kristin. Thanks for sharing. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Just received our DIS-apalooza credentials!



*Whoa DAP!* 



kathrna said:


> Hi everyone!  Happy Thursday!!!  In four weeks and an hour and a half, the boys and I will begin our journey south bound!!  <enter Natl Lampoon's "Vacation" music>
> 
> And next Friday we will be west bound for the West Coast Mouse!
> 
> *George, with all the rain and wind from Ida I have a backyard full of leaves.  Grrrr!  And so much more sky to see.  When will all these leaves finish falling??!!*
> 
> It is 54 degrees and chilly windy out.  The rain has stopped for the moment.  I DON'T LIKE IT COLD!



So now you get a chance to bag some leaves Kathy. Good for you.


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> Just received our DIS-apalooza credentials!



     





tickledtink33 said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Busy day at work getting caught up because of the holiday yesterday.
> 
> Exactly 4 weeks until I arrive for DAP!!!!!!!!!!




I can't wait to see you Kim!       
Only four more weeks!


----------



## Dodie

<========believes that Roxie deleted my email before Teresa had the chance to send it and that Klaus has eaten my credentials.


corky441 said:


> Glad your credentials arrived - I'm still waiting for my email


----------



## ADP

tlcoke said:


> Since it is almost Lunch time, I thought I would share this


*"No Way"!!!*


----------



## firsttimemom

chickie said:


> My kidney procedure went well yesterday (I posted on FB about it). I just had a kidney stone broken up with sounds waves. No incisions, but I had to be completely out for it. I hate trying to come out of anesthesia. I felt awful all last night, but I'm feeling much better today, and not much pain. My mom did make chicken and dumplings for us, though, so at least I got a very good meal last night. Yummy!



glad you got that taken care of before your trip. I totally agree with you about the anesthesia thing- hate it! And YUM on the chicken and dumplings.


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> Just received our DIS-apalooza credentials!



me, too! I squealed like a girl when I opened the mailbox!


----------



## Launchpad11B

firsttimemom said:


> me, too! I squealed like a girl when I opened the mailbox!



Me too.


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> Just received our DIS-apalooza credentials!



WOOT!


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> Me too.



Now THAT would have been a sight to see!


----------



## DVCsince02

4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## georgemoe

firsttimemom said:


> me, too! I squealed like a girl when I opened the mailbox!





Launchpad11B said:


> Me too.



Are you gone man! 



kathrna said:


> WOOT!



See Kathy. Bags with leaves in them. Nice and neat. Tomorrow the men who pick up yard debris will come and take it away. Then I'll give them more next week.


----------



## TXYankee

Launchpad11B said:


> Just received our DIS-apalooza credentials!





Dodie said:


> <========believes that Roxie deleted my email before Teresa had the chance to send it and that Klaus has eaten my credentials.



Are those the same thing as Badges?
 If so, then I got mine too!!
And I screamed like a grown woman!


----------



## DVCsince02

Woooooooooooooooooooot!

My anniversary gift just shipped.  It was on back order.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Since it is almost Lunch time, I thought I would share this



Is that as big as it looks?!
YUUUMMMM!!!!


----------



## hideeh

DVCsince02 said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooot!
> 
> My anniversary gift just shipped.  It was on back order.


----------



## Dodie

firsttimemom said:


> me, too! I squealed like a girl when I opened the mailbox!





Launchpad11B said:


> Me too.



Must be the pain meds. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooot!
> 
> My anniversary gift just shipped.  It was on back order.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Me too.



I'd pay to see that!


----------



## hideeh

With all this credential excitement, I can't take it.  I am going to leave work and run home really quick and see if mine are there! 

BRB


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Me too.



First bunnies, now this?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooot!
> 
> My anniversary gift just shipped.  It was on back order.



Congrats!!!


And yes Lyn, the No Way is as big as it looks....


----------



## kimisabella

Credentials arrived today ... my girls asked me - what are credentials?????


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> First bunnies, now this?



I'm a sensitive guy.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I want my credentials too!!!!!

But we don't get home for another 2 weeks!





Think they'll still be there waiting for us?!?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Is that as big as it looks?!
> YUUUMMMM!!!!



Yes it is!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> See Kathy. Bags with leaves in them. Nice and neat. Tomorrow the men who pick up yard debris will come and take it away. Then I'll give them more next week.



Where I live you just get them to the edge of the street and they bring a big Vacuum Truck by and it sucks them up.  No Bagging required.  Though some people have gone overboard with this and literally piled them in the middle of the street.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm a sensitive guy.



Sounds like you need a swift kick to the sensitivity....


----------



## hideeh

I hit the mother load at my house!!! 

Disneys Magical Express Documents
Credentials 
AND
my certificate from Verizon to get a new Netbook!!!  WOO HOO!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Where I live you just get them to the edge of the street and they bring a big Vacuum Truck by and it sucks them up.  No Bagging required.  Though some people have gone overboard with this and literally piled them in the middle of the street.



Where I live:
If you don't rake them soon enough, you get fined by the city.
If you don't bag them, you get fined by the city.
If you put your bags out to early, you get fined by the city.


----------



## jeanigor

hideeh said:


> I hit the mother load at my house!!!
> 
> Disneys Magical Express Documents
> Credentials
> AND
> my certificate from Verizon to get a new Netbook!!!  WOO HOO!!!



Happy Dance!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Where I live:
> If you don't rake them soon enough, you get fined by the city.
> If you don't bag them, you get fined by the city.
> If you put your bags out to early, you get fined by the city.



I hate driving this time of year since it gets dark early and it is not fun to be driving down a dark street to happen upon a Huge Pile of leaves in the middle of the street. 

Unfortunate for me I have one tree that refuses to drop it's leaves until after they stop coming around with the vacuum truck, so I mow them over and let them biodegrade back into the yard.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like you need a swift kick to the sensitivity....



What are you a tough guy now? You're still walking around only because I've decided to allow you to. Don't let your mouth write a check your body can't cash. Even one handed, You would be virtually defenseless against my rage! Watch yourself squishy!!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you a tough guy now? You're still walking around only because I've decided to allow you to. Don't let your mouth write a check your body can't cash. Even one handed, You would be virtually defenseless against my rage! Watch yourself squishy!!



Yeah Paul only needs his pinky!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Yeah Paul only needs his pinky!!!



preach on Todd!


----------



## AnneR

Mail hasn't come at my house yet so I don't know if my credentials are here.

Just wanted to say thanks again for all the support.  Today is a better day.

I went to a conference today - technically about an evidence-based service model but that's another topic to bore you with.  The truth is that it was a good kick in the pants for me.  I don't need to wallow on the dark side.  My life compared to others is wonderful.  I am healthy, my kids are healthy, I have a home and not at risk for losing it and I have a stable income.  Listened today to others who have traveled much harder roads than I have.  I have much to be thankful for.

One of those things I am very thankful for is all of you.  I have said it before and will keep saying it - YOU ALL ARE THE BEST!!!


Now - back to DAP - this time in 4 weeks I will be at Disney World, not sure what I will be doing at this time but I will be in my happy place.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Mail hasn't come at my house yet so I don't know if my credentials are here.
> 
> Now - back to DAP - this time in 4 weeks I will be at Disney World, not sure what I will be doing at this time but I will be in my happy place.



Have to check with my Queen Consort once she gets home if ours came...

Lets see....I hear tell of something goin on at Aloha Isle....all rumor and heresy of course.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Mail hasn't come at my house yet so I don't know if my credentials are here.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks again for all the support.  Today is a better day.
> 
> I went to a conference today - technically about an evidence-based service model but that's another topic to bore you with.  The truth is that it was a good kick in the pants for me.  I don't need to wallow on the dark side.  My life compared to others is wonderful.  I am healthy, my kids are healthy, I have a home and not at risk for losing it and I have a stable income.  Listened today to others who have traveled much harder roads than I have.  I have much to be thankful for.
> 
> One of those things I am very thankful for is all of you.  I have said it before and will keep saying it - YOU ALL ARE THE BEST!!!
> 
> 
> Now - back to DAP - this time in 4 weeks I will be at Disney World, not sure what I will be doing at this time but I will be in my happy place.



I'm glad today is a better day Anne, hang in there.


----------



## DVCsince02

I had a moment.....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2329678


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Have to check with my Queen Consort once she gets home if ours came...
> 
> Lets see....I hear tell of something goin on at Aloha Isle....all rumor and heresy of course.



Wow! That bad huh?


----------



## Dodie

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you a tough guy now? You're still walking around only because I've decided to allow you to. Don't let your mouth write a check your body can't cash. Even one handed, You would be virtually defenseless against my rage! Watch yourself squishy!!


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Are you gone man!
> 
> 
> 
> See Kathy. Bags with leaves in them. Nice and neat. Tomorrow the men who pick up yard debris will come and take it away. Then I'll give them more next week.



I remember when we lived in Rhode Island we got to use big paper bags for leaves.  Not so much here in the south.  You have to put them in plastic bags (so NON-eco friendly).  Well, I will have to go find some leaf grabbers, 'cause these leaves are wet and yucky.



hideeh said:


> I hit the mother load at my house!!!
> 
> Disneys Magical Express Documents
> Credentials
> AND
> my certificate from Verizon to get a new Netbook!!!  WOO HOO!!!



What a grand day indeed! 



AnneR said:


> Mail hasn't come at my house yet so I don't know if my credentials are here.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks again for all the support.  Today is a better day.
> 
> I went to a conference today - technically about an evidence-based service model but that's another topic to bore you with.  The truth is that it was a good kick in the pants for me.  I don't need to wallow on the dark side.  My life compared to others is wonderful.  I am healthy, my kids are healthy, I have a home and not at risk for losing it and I have a stable income.  Listened today to others who have traveled much harder roads than I have.  I have much to be thankful for.
> 
> One of those things I am very thankful for is all of you.  I have said it before and will keep saying it - YOU ALL ARE THE BEST!!!
> 
> 
> Now - back to DAP - this time in 4 weeks I will be at Disney World, not sure what I will be doing at this time but I will be in my happy place.



Our mail comes late, too.  
I'm glad that today is a better day.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I had a moment.....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2329678



Young lady, you are never to go over to the community board again without an escort!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Young lady, you are never to go over to the community board again without an escort!!!



I don't need an escort, I can take care of myself. :stomps feet:


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


>



Sorry Dodie, it was the testosterone talking.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I don't need an escort, I can take care of myself. :stomps feet:



I know you can, but it never hurts to carry a big stick with you!


----------



## corky441

AnneR said:


> Mail hasn't come at my house yet so I don't know if my credentials are here.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks again for all the support.  Today is a better day.
> 
> I went to a conference today - technically about an evidence-based service model but that's another topic to bore you with.  The truth is that it was a good kick in the pants for me.  I don't need to wallow on the dark side. * My life compared to others is wonderful.  I am healthy, my kids are healthy, I have a home and not at risk for losing it and I have a stable income.  Listened today to others who have traveled much harder roads than I have.  I have much to be thankful for.*
> One of those things I am very thankful for is all of you.  I have said it before and will keep saying it - YOU ALL ARE THE BEST!!!
> 
> Now - back to DAP - this time in 4 weeks I will be at Disney World, not sure what I will be doing at this time but I will be in my happy place.



I don't the exact wording but there is a saying that goes sorta like this: "If I hung out my troubles and you hung out yours, after looking at them both i'd choose to keep mine."

Looking forward to meeting you at DAP


----------



## chickie

firsttimemom said:


> glad you got that taken care of before your trip. I totally agree with you about the anesthesia thing- hate it! And YUM on the chicken and dumplings.



That's exactly what I thought! My doctor said "You have this kidney stone, it's not that big, but it's big enough. You can let it go and see if it passes okay, but these things always seem to want to pass at the most inopportune times. Or, we can break it up and make it easier for you". Duh! You know it would have happened on December 10th at around 9am! Now, that's one less thing I have to worry about. Whew!



hideeh said:


> I hit the mother load at my house!!!
> 
> Disneys Magical Express Documents
> Credentials
> AND
> my certificate from Verizon to get a new Netbook!!!  WOO HOO!!!



Wow! Lot's of fun mail today! Becky says she's still waiting for her email for our credentials. I know they'll be here soon, though.



AnneR said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again for all the support.  Today is a better day.
> 
> One of those things I am very thankful for is all of you.  I have said it before and will keep saying it - YOU ALL ARE THE BEST!!!



Ann, I'm glad you're feeling better today. And I totally agree. This place and these people are awesome! It's a great place to have fun when you want it and for support when you need it!


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> I know you can, but it never hurts to carry a big stick with you!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Congratulations on the new job Brandie!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I wondered when she was going to spill the beans.


----------



## kimisabella

Launchpad11B said:


> Congratulations on the new job Brandie!!



That's great!!!  We need details!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I wondered when she was going to spill the beans.



You girls and your secrets!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> You girls and your secrets!



Wasn't my secret to tell.


----------



## hideeh

Congratulations Brandie!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you a tough guy now? You're still walking around only because I've decided to allow you to. Don't let your mouth write a check your body can't cash. Even one handed, You would be virtually defenseless against my rage! Watch yourself squishy!!


This sounds like something out of the Terminator movies.....  
Even I know better not to bad mouth you with only one working hand.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Wasn't my secret to tell.



 Don't you know that there is no such thing as a secret between DISpeeps!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Don't you know that there is no such thing as a secret between DISpeeps!!


----------



## AnneR

Congratulations Brandie


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


>



Hey Jen, think Brandie needs a vacation yet?


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Jen, think Brandie needs a vacation yet?



She'll get one in 4 weeks.


----------



## Minnie Lor

ok you all made me go look. I ususally just let DH get the mail when he gets home at 7 but I couldn't stand it.

I have mail from DisUnplugged


----------



## Launchpad11B

Minnie Lor said:


> ok you all made me go look. I ususally just let DH get the mail when he gets home at 7 but I couldn't stand it.
> 
> I have mail from DisUnplugged


----------



## tlcoke

Congratulation's Brandie on the Job!!!

I am getting ready to Race home to see if I have a box in my mail box (that is if it fit) otherwise, I will have a "You Have a Package at the Post Office" card which will make me real


----------



## Minnie Lor

Ok somewhere I missed the post that Brandie has a new job. Congrats Brandie!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Ok somewhere I missed the post that Brandie has a new job. Congrats Brandie!



She didn't post it. She said it on Facebook.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Ok somewhere I missed the post that Brandie has a new job. Congrats Brandie!



I think it traveled from FB.


----------



## mainegal

Hay, Brandie! A new job? That is fatastic! Fabulous! 
Go celebrate with a trip to Disney World! 

Can you take a vacay to WDW as soon as ayou start a new job?


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> Congratulations on the new job Brandie!!



This is good news.  Congrats!


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey Jen, think Brandie needs a vacation yet?


----------



## AlexDurrani

It doesn't surprise me how easily these threads can go off subject.  Now I know why the team always says that it can be hard to follow threads that are large like this one.


----------



## 3guysandagal

AlexDurrani said:


> It doesn't surprise me how easily these threads can go off subject.  Now I know why the team always says that it can be hard to follow threads that are large like this one.



There was a subject? 








Ohhhhh...DAP....right, right.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I searched until rainbow's end,
> And found no gold--but you my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Brownies are better anyway. Who needs all those empty calories in the icing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a challenge??? DP is trying to be domestic and attempting to make holiday goodies on top of a new video game....I could have all night....muhahahahaha



Couldn't let this slip by.

You are so right about finding good friends, you even let me have my purple


Tonight would be a great night for a focused chat - looks to me like we have around 30 pages left.  If enough join in the discussion, this thread is history.


----------



## tickledtink33

Our credentials were mailed to my PO Box and I'm not going to the post office until tomorrow.  Now the suspense is going to drive me crazier than I already am.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> There was a subject?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh...DAP....right, right.



I guess I was confused.  I thought the thread was on Twilight, big guns...

No what it is about is fellowship and DAP.


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> Our credentials were mailed to my PO Box and I'm not going to the post office until tomorrow.  Now the suspense is going to drive me crazier than I already am.



You need to go tonight!  Mine are here too!


----------



## scarlett873

Thank you everyone! I never thought I would go back to retail, but it's a job so I'm not complaining...yet... I did tell them that I had travel plans next month and they said it was no problem at all...I was hired as a seasonal employee, but they basically said that if you show up on time, don't call in unless dying, and do a good job, they will usually keep you on. I had to do 2 interviews...the second was with the head of HR. She asked me if the other gal had told me that they were looking to hire someone within the office too. I hadn't been told that...she said that she's got someone who will be out on maternity leave soon and wondered if I'd be interested in cross training to cover her while she's on leave. I, of course, said that I would...so I'm a cashier, technically, but will also spend some time in the office side of things there at Target. 

And we got credentials today too!


----------



## OKW Lover




----------



## tickledtink33

AnneR said:


> You need to go tonight!  Mine are here too!



It's too late they're closed.


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> It's too late they're closed.


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Our credentials were mailed to my PO Box and I'm not going to the post office until tomorrow.  Now the suspense is going to drive me crazier than I already am.




It's going to drive you crazy? I don't get to see them till December 10th.


----------



## kathrna

OKW Lover said:


>



Oh, there was a letter, too!   So glad you posted contents of the box, Jeff.  I blew right past the letter to the good stuff.


----------



## kathrna

tickledtink33 said:


> It's too late they're closed.



No 24 hours??!


----------



## spaddy

I got my credentials today too.  I forgot they were going to have my real name on them. Ugh.  I will have to get another nametag for the party so no one gets confused.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> What are you a tough guy now? You're still walking around only because I've decided to allow you to. Don't let your mouth write a check your body can't cash. Even one handed, You would be virtually defenseless against my rage! Watch yourself squishy!!



Meds wearing off?  Remember, just a phone call is all it takes....just a phone call!



Dodie said:


>



He doesn't need encouragement.....alot 



Congrats BrandiE!  Can I get a discount?


Got my creds today....woot


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Meds wearing off?  Remember, just a phone call is all it takes....just a phone call!
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need encouragement.....alot
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats BrandiE!  Can I get a discount?
> 
> 
> Got my creds today....woot




Are you going to the GKTW thing Dave has planned?


----------



## tiggerbell

I'm stuck at work for another 5 minutes and NOBODY'S been home all day to check the mail for me!!!!!!!!!!!

How Rude!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Where I live:
> If you don't rake them soon enough, you get fined by the city.
> If you don't bag them, you get fined by the city.
> If you put your bags out to early, you get fined by the city.



Sounds like a _fine_ city you live in. 

*I got absolutely squat in my mail today.*


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Sounds like a _fine_ city you live in.
> 
> *I got absolutely squat in my mail today.*



 Hi George.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm loving my countdown ticker for D-A-P. It can't come quickly enough.
> 
> Phillip and I are taking our Christmas card picture this weekend. I know you guys assume that's something traditional but, trust me, it's not. Sixteen years ago we started a tradition of sending themed, non-traditional, funny Christmas cards starring ourselves.  It's one of those things that's taken on a life of its own. Once you start something like that, you set up expectations. People are already asking me, "Do you have your idea? Have you taken your picture yet?"
> 
> We have a routine. In order for it to work, we have to have our idea by Halloween, to ensure an appropriate amount of time for the gathering of props, costumes, etc., and the scheduling of our friend who is a professional photographer.
> 
> I think I'll scan some of the old ones and put them on Facebook just so you may understand what I'm talking about.  That said, there may be some new DIS friends whose mailing address I'll need this year. Hmmm.





hideeh said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Airtran is changing flights again!! My last two changes were by minutes and later departing/arriving. This change is 30 minutes earlier departing/arrivng! It is still non-stop so I won't be fussing too much about it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> This is my 300th post!!!




Dodie, I looked on FB and didn't see anything I will be looking forward to seeing them. I think it is very cool that you do this! 

Heidi congrats on your 300th post! 
earlier is better than later!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Not as big of a gun but.....



You weren't supposed to post this!
You are in trouble mister!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> I see it!!




I see it, that's cool!


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Nice pic -
> 
> and manicured nails too  - We women notice things like that




Always!
That way there's no mistaking me in the bush!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Just received our DIS-apalooza credentials!




We didn't receive ours yet!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Are you gone man!
> 
> 
> 
> See Kathy. Bags with leaves in them. Nice and neat. Tomorrow the men who pick up yard debris will come and take it away. Then I'll give them more next week.




So that's what those bags in the basement are for!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Congratulations on the new job Brandie!!



Congrats Brandie!


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> We didn't receive ours yet!



I haven't even gotten my email yet


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Thank you everyone! I never thought I would go back to retail, but it's a job so I'm not complaining...yet... I did tell them that I had travel plans next month and they said it was no problem at all...I was hired as a seasonal employee, but they basically said that if you show up on time, don't call in unless dying, and do a good job, they will usually keep you on. I had to do 2 interviews...the second was with the head of HR. She asked me if the other gal had told me that they were looking to hire someone within the office too. I hadn't been told that...she said that she's got someone who will be out on maternity leave soon and wondered if I'd be interested in cross training to cover her while she's on leave. I, of course, said that I would...so I'm a cashier, technically, but will also spend some time in the office side of things there at Target.
> 
> And we got credentials today too!



Yay for the office part of the job!
Hope it works out for you!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Sounds like a _fine_ city you live in.
> 
> *I got absolutely squat in my mail today.*




Your not the only one!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> I haven't even gotten my email yet



Ok then I don't feel so bad, and you live in the same state!


----------



## ADP

Credentials have arrived!!!  

Give Teresa and the crew credit for the credentials....They are perfect.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I'm not going to the dogs, but here's another poster for that movie...



Jail Bait!! That's all I have to say! 



tlcoke said:


> Since it is almost Lunch time, I thought I would share this



Mmmm . . . 



dpuck1998 said:


> Sounds like you need a swift kick to the sensitivity....





Launchpad11B said:


> What are you a tough guy now? You're still walking around only because I've decided to allow you to. Don't let your mouth write a check your body can't cash. Even one handed, You would be virtually defenseless against my rage! Watch yourself squishy!!







jeanigor said:


>







Launchpad11B said:


> Congratulations on the new job Brandie!!





scarlett873 said:


> Thank you everyone! I never thought I would go back to retail, but it's a job so I'm not complaining...yet... I did tell them that I had travel plans next month and they said it was no problem at all...I was hired as a seasonal employee, but they basically said that if you show up on time, don't call in unless dying, and do a good job, they will usually keep you on. I had to do 2 interviews...the second was with the head of HR. She asked me if the other gal had told me that they were looking to hire someone within the office too. I hadn't been told that...she said that she's got someone who will be out on maternity leave soon and wondered if I'd be interested in cross training to cover her while she's on leave. I, of course, said that I would...so I'm a cashier, technically, but will also spend some time in the office side of things there at Target.
> 
> And we got credentials today too!



Congrats Brandie!!! 



katscradle said:


> Ok then I don't feel so bad, and you live in the same state!



I know!! What is up with that?? Even Yvette and Emiel got thiers!!


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> You weren't supposed to post this!
> You are in trouble mister!



Uh Oh!!!!  John, don't you know those aren't the type of pictures you are supposed to post of your lovely wife? 

Kim


----------



## chirurgeon

Congratulations, Brandie.  

Got our credentials in the mail today. I think I need to start the carry on bag for the plane.  The credentials will be the first thing to go in.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> Congratulations, Brandie.
> 
> Got our credentials in the mail today. I think I need to start the carry on bag for the plane.  The credentials will be the first thing to go in.
> 
> Kim



I'm starting my collection - but my next step will be the packing list.  Credentials are #1 on the list.


----------



## tlcoke

I got my Credentials today!!! 







I was lucky, the box just barely fit into my mailbox, otherwise, I would have had to go to the Post Office to pick it up.


----------



## tlcoke

chirurgeon said:


> Congratulations, Brandie.
> 
> Got our credentials in the mail today. I think I need to start the carry on bag for the plane.  The credentials will be the first thing to go in.
> 
> Kim





AnneR said:


> I'm starting my collection - but my next step will be the packing list.  Credentials are #1 on the list.



I put mine with my Annual Pass, that way they will not be forgotten.


----------



## tlcoke

I will be back in about an hour if we choose to attempt to close this thread tonight.


----------



## aspen37

OKW Lover said:


>



Thanks for the picture Jeff!     






katscradle said:


> You weren't supposed to post this!
> You are in trouble mister!




John, you couldn't find a more flattering picture of your beautiful wife? 









tlcoke said:


> I got my Credentials today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky, the box just barely fit into my mailbox, otherwise, I would have had to go to the Post Office to pick it up.



Woo Hoo Tracey! Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I put mine with my Annual Pass, that way they will not be forgotten.



I have both of those items in my collection as well as the Disney Gift cards I got for sitting through the timeshare sales pitch and my TIW card.  Oh yeah and my pin lanyard.


----------



## scarlett873

So...since I may not be around as much as usual anymore...who's going to keep Todd out of trouble?


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> So...since I may not be around as much as usual anymore...who's going to keep Todd out of trouble?



Do you think I am up to it?


----------



## tlcoke

We will all try to keep Todd in line.


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie has posted her Holiday Cards on Facebook, they are great.  Very Creative and imaginative.  I like those type of cards.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I have both of those items in my collection as well as the Disney Gift cards I got for sitting through the timeshare sales pitch and my TIW card.  Oh yeah and my pin lanyard.



My Annual Pass is attached to my Pin Lanyard.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> My Annual Pass is attached to my Pin Lanyard.



I generally carry everybody's passes and that many passes don't fit in those handy dandy zip pouches.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I generally carry everybody's passes and that many passes don't fit in those handy dandy zip pouches.



I have a heavy duty plastic Medical Badge holder attached to my lanyard.  It hold multiple items, depending on their thickness.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I have a heavy duty plastic Medical Badge holder attached to my lanyard.  It hold multiple items, depending on their thickness.



That sounds much more useful than the ones you can buy there.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Do you think I am up to it?



Nope...you instigate...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Nope...you instigate...



I do have a reputation to uphold


----------



## tlcoke

DisneyKevin said:


> There are literlally 100s of these to send out.
> 
> They are not in alphabetical order. Originally, they were in the order in which you signed up for the event, but they have been handled so many times that that is no longer true.
> 
> *Also....these will be coming to you in one of the "flat rate" USPS boxes and believe it or not.....the Post Office did not have 300 of these on hand. The boxes had to be ordered, so they are coming in slowly.*
> 
> Something else to keep in mind.....Teresa'a "staff" has school during the week.
> 
> Now....you can sit on the curb with your arms around your knees, rcoking back and forth or you can do something productive....like make chocolate cupcakes.
> 
> I, personnally, think cupcakes are the way to go.



Just a reminder of what Kevin said a few days ago for those who haven't got an email yet regarding their credentials.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Are you going to the GKTW thing Dave has planned?



Yep!  Are you guys going?  I think right now I'm riding with Shelly....right shelly??


----------



## tlcoke

tlcoke said:


> I have a heavy duty plastic Medical Badge holder attached to my lanyard.  It hold multiple items, depending on their thickness.





AnneR said:


> That sounds much more useful than the ones you can buy there.



I can get them from our Health Science Campus Bookstore for about $0.60 cents each.


----------



## Dodie

I mentioned earlier today our quirky, famous Christmas cards. I just posted them all to Facebook.

Although I've not had good luck linking to Facebook pictures here in the past, I'll give it a try since some of you asked about them.  Here are a few samples.  If we're Facebook friends, you can see all of them there.

*1996 - Have yourself a Merry LITTLE Christmas. May all of your BIG dreams come true.*




_This is my favorite. I think it's sweet. Phillip likes to tell people that he was getting ready to crush Opal and me._

*2000 - Holiday Greetings from Scenic Indiana.*




_Also a favorite. I call this one "hillbilly holiday." ALL of those dogs weren't ours! Four of the dogs and the old truck belonged to Phillip's boss at the time._

*2006 - Bad Claus, Bad Claus, whatcha gonna do? Slow down and enjoy the holiday season.*




_This is Phillip's favorite. Trust me - the Ferrari isn't ours either._

I recommend that you not start something like this unless you're willing to stick with it. We're going on our 17th card this year and people have high expectations.  Friends and family start asking about the cards in October, but we never tell what we're doing. It's always a surprise.


----------



## DVCsince02

spaddy said:


> I got my credentials today too.  I forgot they were going to have my real name on them. Ugh.  I will have to get another nametag for the party so no one gets confused.



I know your real name!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> I mentioned earlier today our quirky, famous Christmas cards. I just posted them all to Facebook.
> 
> Although I've not had good luck linking to Facebook pictures here in the past, I'll give it a try since some of you asked about them.  Here are a few samples.  If we're Facebook friends, you can see all of them there.
> 
> *1996 - Have yourself a Merry LITTLE Christmas. May all of your BIG dreams come true.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is my favorite. I think it's sweet. Phillip likes to tell people that he was getting ready to crush Opal and me._
> 
> *2000 - Holiday Greetings from Scenic Indiana.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Also a favorite. I call this one "hillbilly holiday." ALL of those dogs weren't ours! Four of the dogs and the old truck belonged to Phillip's boss at the time._
> 
> *2006 - Bad Claus, Bad Claus, whatcha gonna do? Slow down and enjoy the holiday season.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is Phillip's favorite. Trust me - the Ferrari isn't ours either._
> 
> I recommend that you not start something like this unless you're willing to stick with it. We're going on our 16th card this year and people have high expectations.  Friends and family start asking about the cards in October, but we never tell what we're doing. It's always a surprise.



These pictures are great Dodie.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I mentioned earlier today our quirky, famous Christmas cards. I just posted them all to Facebook.
> 
> Although I've not had good luck linking to Facebook pictures here in the past, I'll give it a try since some of you asked about them.  Here are a few samples.  If we're Facebook friends, you can see all of them there.
> 
> *1996 - Have yourself a Merry LITTLE Christmas. May all of your BIG dreams come true.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is my favorite. I think it's sweet. Phillip likes to tell people that he was getting ready to crush Opal and me._
> 
> *2000 - Holiday Greetings from Scenic Indiana.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Also a favorite. I call this one "hillbilly holiday." ALL of those dogs weren't ours! Four of the dogs and the old truck belonged to Phillip's boss at the time._
> 
> *2006 - Bad Claus, Bad Claus, whatcha gonna do? Slow down and enjoy the holiday season.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is Phillip's favorite. Trust me - the Ferrari isn't ours either._
> 
> I recommend that you not start something like this unless you're willing to stick with it. We're going on our 16th card this year and people have high expectations.  Friends and family start asking about the cards in October, but we never tell what we're doing. It's always a surprise.



Dodie those are really something!
I love them, how creative!


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> I recommend that you not start something like this unless you're willing to stick with it. We're going on our 16th card this year and people have high expectations.  Friends and family start asking about the cards in October, but we never tell what we're doing. It's always a surprise.



I know what you mean, I use to design a card every year, but I got busier and had to discontinue doing them a few years ago.  I also did Christmas Picture ornaments of every preschooler at church each year for 15 + years, but had to stop doing everyone a couple of years ago, as I no longer had the time to do them.


----------



## tlcoke

Here is a picture of my badge holders on my Pin Lanyard.


----------



## AnneR

That's really cool - I have mine in the sleeve that they give you when you buy them so they are a little bigger.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Yep!  Are you guys going?  I think right now I'm riding with Shelly....right shelly??



We're not going.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> That's really cool - I have mine in the sleeve that they give you when you buy them so they are a little bigger.



They didn't give me a sleeve.  These are heavy plastic so they are very durable.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> They didn't give me a sleeve.  These are heavy plastic so they are very durable.



cool


----------



## katscradle

Ok well maybe I'll forgive DH.
A friend of ours is here and he thinks the picture is great and wants John to make him a copy.
He says your hunting, this isn't a fashion show.
Asked me what i was holding
I said, a 308 savage lever acton.
He says how many loaded.
I said 5 four in the clip and one up the spout.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Ok well maybe I'll forgive DH.
> A friend of ours is here and he thinks the picture is great and wants John to make him a copy.
> He says your hunting, this isn't a fashion show.
> Asked me what i was holding
> I said, a 308 savage lever acton.
> He says how many loaded.
> I said 5 four in the clip and one up the spout.



I think the picture is great - don't understand a word you said but love the pic


----------



## tlcoke

I thought it was a nice picture of you Kat.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I think the picture is great - don't understand a word you said but love the pic




I didn't think to many would understand it.
Paul and Don will though.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I thought it was a nice picture of you Kat.



Thank you Anne and Tracey!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I didn't think to many would understand it.
> Paul and Don will though.



I figured they would

Are you packing yet?


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi George.



Hi Paul. 



scarlett873 said:


> So...since I may not be around as much as usual anymore...who's going to keep Todd out of trouble?



Not sure about all that but *Congrats on the job Brandie!* Say hi to the Target Lady for me.


----------



## katscradle

Yes sort of.
I have started putting things in a pile.
I have a dis orange tote for everything other than clothes and it got quite a bit of stuff in it.
I will pull out one suitcase on Monday and start packing it.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Yes sort of.
> I have started putting things in a pile.
> I have a dis orange tote for everything other than clothes and it got quite a bit of stuff in it.
> I will pull out one suitcase on Monday and start packing it.



Are you flying or driving?


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Yes sort of.
> I have started putting things in a pile.
> I have a dis orange tote for everything other than clothes and it got quite a bit of stuff in it.
> I will pull out one suitcase on Monday and start packing it.



My suitcase from my October trip still has my Warm Weather clothes packed in it.  I will have to wait to determine what cool weather clothes to pack based on the weather forecast.


----------



## tlcoke

I need 93 more posts to meet my goal of 1500 posts by DAP.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Are you flying or driving?



Well at this point I am thinking I will get my way and we will be driving.
However John still wants to fly.
I don't want to fly as we are very limited as to what we can bring back.
We have flown down 4 times in the last 3 years.
So i think it's time for a road trip.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I need 93 more posts to meet my goal of 1500 posts by DAP.



you can do it! 
I have faith in you!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> you can do it!
> I have faith in you!



Thanks, with all my DIS Friends help, It is more than doable.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I need 93 more posts to meet my goal of 1500 posts by DAP.



We'll get you there - remember when your goal was 1000?


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well at this point I am thinking I will get my way and we will be driving.
> However John still wants to fly.
> I don't want to fly as we are very limited as to what we can bring back.
> We have flown down 4 times in the last 3 years.
> So i think it's time for a road trip.



Won't tickets be expensive so close to your time of travel?

On the other hand if you drive down through Maryland, we could plan a meet.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> We'll get you there - remember when your goal was 1000?



Yes, that seem unattainable way back when.


----------



## tlcoke

Anne, is your area getting hit by all the moisture along the east coast?  I saw on the news that some areas are experiencing flooding.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Anne, is your area getting hit by all the moisture along the east coast?  I saw on the news that some areas are experiencing flooding.



We are far enough north and west that the rain has not been heavy and has stopped.  Further east in the state, where I was today is getting more rain.

My daughter who is in Virginia Beach is getting slammed.  She works at the mall in downtown Norfolk.  They had to close the mall today because the roads are flooded.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I need 93 more posts to meet my goal of 1500 posts by DAP.



You will make that way before you lave for DAP!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> We are far enough north and west that the rain has not been heavy and has stopped.  Further east in the state, where I was today is getting more rain.
> 
> My daughter who is in Virginia Beach is getting slammed.  She works at the mall in downtown Norfolk.  They had to close the mall today because the roads are flooded.



The Pictures they were showing on the new tonight reminded me a lot of our August Flooding.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> We'll get you there - remember when your goal was 1000?



I remember when I was surprised to hit 500!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> You will make that way before you lave for DAP!



The rate we are going, It will happen before next Monday.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Ok well maybe I'll forgive DH.
> A friend of ours is here and he thinks the picture is great and wants John to make him a copy.
> He says your hunting, this isn't a fashion show.
> Asked me what i was holding
> I said, a 308 savage lever acton.
> He says how many loaded.
> I said 5 four in the clip and one up the spout.



Careful!  You're going to get Don all excited!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> The Pictures they were showing on the new tonight reminded me a lot of our August Flooding.



I have not watched the news tonight - took my power nap.  My daughter was sharing how bad it was with me on FB.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> The rate we are going, It will happen before next Monday.



I think we both had a night where we did over 100


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> The rate we are going, It will happen before next Monday.



Maybe that will make DAP arrive faster?

(and what the heck am I doing back on this thread again?!)


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I have not watched the news tonight - took my power nap.  My daughter was sharing how bad it was with me on FB.



I caught the tail end of the report on the national news when I turned on the television at my parent's house.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Maybe that will make DAP arrive faster?
> 
> (and what the heck am I doing back on this thread again?!)



cuzz your going to make a last minute plan, crash in my room and beg John for credentials


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Well at this point I am thinking I will get my way and we will be driving.
> However John still wants to fly.
> I don't want to fly as we are very limited as to what we can bring back.
> We have flown down 4 times in the last 3 years.
> So i think it's time for a road trip.



Well, if you're headed down 95 and want to stop in NC, let me know.  It's little here, but it's free!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Since we are getting close to closing out the thread, I thought I would post our current post standings, here is the Top 20:

jeanigor	391
AnneR	260
katscradle	241
tlcoke	227
Tonya2426	165
aspen37	137
kathrna	102
DVCsince02	102
spaddy	91
tickledtink33	82
wildfan1473	80
Launchpad11B	78
corky441	75
scarlett873	69
hideeh	67
Dodie	62
kimisabella	61
georgemoe	61
sshaw10060	60
disneydreamgirl	57


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Since we are getting close to closing out the thread, I thought I would post our current post standings, here is the Top 20:
> 
> jeanigor	391
> AnneR	260
> katscradle	241
> tlcoke	227
> Tonya2426	165
> aspen37	137
> kathrna	102
> DVCsince02	102
> spaddy	91
> tickledtink33	82
> wildfan1473	80
> Launchpad11B	78
> corky441	75
> scarlett873	69
> hideeh	67
> Dodie	62
> kimisabella	61
> georgemoe	61
> sshaw10060	60
> disneydreamgirl	57



No catching Todd this thread

Its the gang here tonight rounding out the top.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Maybe that will make DAP arrive faster?
> 
> (and what the heck am I doing back on this thread again?!)





AnneR said:


> cuzz your going to make a last minute plan, crash in my room and beg John for credentials



I've offered Lyn my extra bed on more than one occasion.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Dodie - I love the pics...those are really clever!  No wonder the buzz starts in October.

Tracey - pretty sure you'll make your goal of 1500 posts...you can do it!

We spent part of our evening at Home Depot (since DS is finally well enough to spend some time with his gran) making purchases for the next stage of our redecorating project for our sunroom, an addition to our house that still has the original yellow shag carpet!!! It's that yellow that really doesn't go with much, so we are really looking forward to the change.  As usual, our projects seem simple - we were going to paint and recarpet, period.  It made sense to check insulation, etc...and so now we are adding insulation, vapour barrier, replacing drywall, reinstalling panelling and then painting the panelling.  Might seem better to paint the drywall, but we've decided that when we want a change we'll remove the panelling and then mud, etc... the new drywall, in a few years.  Also, we're now considering painting out the brick fireplace.

I'm sure all of the homeowners here can relate to "simple" projects like this.  Our deadline is two weeks from now so we are well and ready when the carpet arrives....this must be done before Christmas!  It's going to be so cozy...we just have to live through the process!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Won't tickets be expensive so close to your time of travel?
> 
> On the other hand if you drive down through Maryland, we could plan a meet.




Well ticket prices are just starting to come down now.
Right now non-stop down and back with taxes in $1200. for 4.
As for Maryland that will have to depend on weather I can get John to stop the car for longer than just gas and pee stops.


----------



## kathrna

woot!  top 10!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> Since we are getting close to closing out the thread, I thought I would post our current post standings, here is the Top 20:
> 
> jeanigor	391
> AnneR	260
> katscradle	241
> tlcoke	227
> Tonya2426	165
> aspen37	137
> kathrna	102
> DVCsince02	102
> spaddy	91
> tickledtink33	82
> wildfan1473	80
> Launchpad11B	78
> corky441	75
> scarlett873	69
> hideeh	67
> Dodie	62
> kimisabella	61
> georgemoe	61
> sshaw10060	60
> disneydreamgirl	57



Wow, I made the top 20, just barely - good for me!!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> No catching Todd this thread
> 
> Its the gang here tonight rounding out the top.




Todd has too much free time during the day. I think he plays during the day and has to do his work at night to play catch up from playing all day.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Careful!  You're going to get Don all excited!


----------



## kathrna

I love the cards Dodie!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Todd has too much free time during the day. I think he plays during the day and has to do his work at night to play catch up from playing all day.



He is here a lot.  I think he spends most of his time at his desk.  I love his humor, makes me smile.


----------



## tlcoke

25 more pages to go....


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Well, if you're headed down 95 and want to stop in NC, let me know.  It's little here, but it's free!!!



thanks!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> 25 more pages to go....



so close but I don't think we will close the thread tonight.

To stay on topic - I am thinking of bringing a bunch of cookies - do you think they will get eaten?  I don't want to have to bring them back with me.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> so close but I don't think we will close the thread tonight.
> 
> To stay on topic - I am thinking of bringing a bunch of cookies - do you think they will get eaten?  I don't want to have to bring them back with me.



Party in Anne's room!


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> Dodie - I love the pics...those are really clever!  No wonder the buzz starts in October.
> 
> Tracey - pretty sure you'll make your goal of 1500 posts...you can do it!
> 
> We spent part of our evening at Home Depot (since DS is finally well enough to spend some time with his gran) making purchases for the next stage of our redecorating project for our sunroom, an addition to our house that still has the original yellow shag carpet!!! It's that yellow that really doesn't go with much, so we are really looking forward to the change.  As usual, our projects seem simple - we were going to paint and recarpet, period.  It made sense to check insulation, etc...and so now we are adding insulation, vapour barrier, replacing drywall, reinstalling panelling and then painting the panelling.  Might seem better to paint the drywall, but we've decided that when we want a change we'll remove the panelling and then mud, etc... the new drywall, in a few years.  Also, we're now considering painting out the brick fireplace.
> 
> I'm sure all of the homeowners here can relate to "simple" projects like this.  Our deadline is two weeks from now so we are well and ready when the carpet arrives....this must be done before Christmas!  It's going to be so cozy...we just have to live through the process!




Good luck with that!
I have been living with home renos going on for way to long now!


----------



## kathrna

I'll bring wine


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> He is here a lot.  I think he spends most of his time at his desk.  I love his humor, makes me smile.



Unfortunately, in my job I am up and down throughout the day.  I have to spend time in the production area in addition to my office, so that limits my board time.  If I am on the boards often during the day, that means we are having a slow production day.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> so close but I don't think we will close the thread tonight.
> 
> To stay on topic - I am thinking of bringing a bunch of cookies - do you think they will get eaten?  I don't want to have to bring them back with me.





kathrna said:


> Party in Anne's room!



Woo Hoo!


----------



## kathrna

I have to start thinking about what to get DH for Christmas.  I wonder how long it takes to get over there at his sandy vacation.  I KNOW I'm going to get him the little Christmas tree from disney.com for his desk or room.  It will make him smile.  They boys and I had photos taken for him, but I can see him asking me how he's going to get the frames home without them breaking.  So I will send him the disk.  No other ideas though.


----------



## katscradle

Cookies and wine, that's a dessert party!
I'll see if I can bring some cake!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Unfortunately, in my job I am up and down throughout the day.  I have to spend time in the production area in addition to my office, so that limits my board time.  If I am on the boards often during the day, that means we are having a slow production day.



You have heard me say that I have a lot of meetings, I also do not spend much time at my desk.  The days I have scheduled to work on projects and especially when I work at home are the days I post a lot.  Most of my time I post in the evening.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> so close but I don't think we will close the thread tonight.
> 
> To stay on topic - I am thinking of bringing a bunch of cookies - do you think they will get eaten?  I don't want to have to bring them back with me.



Will the cookies look like cake or pie?


----------



## kathrna

Anne, you did see that we're planning a party in your room, right?


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Will the cookies look like cake or pie?



Well - some will look like cakes, but my reese's peanut butter cookies look like minature pies


----------



## katscradle

Does anyone know a Lisa Murphy?
She's a diser i think!


----------



## kathrna

What kind of wine does everyone like?  I'm a sweet wine/Reisling kinda gal.  Any preferences?


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Anne, you did see that we're planning a party in your room, right?



Yes I did, cookies and wine, an interesting combination.  We will have to do it the nights you are at POP.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> You have heard me say that I have a lot of meetings, I also do not spend much time at my desk.  The days I have scheduled to work on projects and especially when I work at home are the days I post a lot.  Most of my time I post in the evening.



I usually post early in the morning and  a few times during the day, but am more available in the evening to be on the board.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> What kind of wine does everyone like?  I'm a sweet wine/Reisling kinda gal.  Any preferences?



That sounds good as I am not much of a wine drinker!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Does anyone know a Lisa Murphy?
> She's a diser i think!



I would recognize a user name.  That name is not familiar.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> What kind of wine does everyone like?  I'm a sweet wine/Reisling kinda gal.  Any preferences?



Fav - is a pinot grigio (can I spell that?)  but honestly I drink more reds because they are healthier for you.


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> What kind of wine does everyone like?  I'm a sweet wine/Reisling kinda gal.  Any preferences?



I can't have any wine due to my Sulfite Allergy, but I will bring my refillable Mug and visit the food court for some Pomegranate Lemonade.


----------



## katscradle

I am doing a search to find out where she came from.
She posts some weird thing on FB.
I will be right back.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I can't have any wine due to my Sulfite Allergy, but I will bring my refillable Mug and visit the food court for some Pomegranate Lemonade.



I'll have refillable mugs too.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> Fav - is a pinot grigio (can I spell that?)  but honestly I drink more reds because they are healthier for you.



Me too!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Does anyone know a Lisa Murphy?
> She's a diser i think!



I don't recognize the name.  If I get a FB Friend request, I don't know, I send them a message and ask what their Dis name is.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Me too!



You're at POP too, Pam?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

quick question - I am about to buy MVMCP tickets and I need to understand the "Will Call" function...does this mean the only place I can pickup the tickets is at MK?  If yes, where is this?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> You're at POP too, Pam?



Sure am!  My DSis is with me, thought the other DSis was coming as well but it turned out to be a false alarm!  Her DD has a soccer tournament that weekend that she cannot miss.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> quick question - I am about to buy MVMCP tickets and I need to understand the "Will Call" function...does this mean the only place I can pickup the tickets is at MK?  If yes, where is this?



I saw Will Call at TTC - I did the e-tickets.  They were real easy, just printed the document and took it with me to the park, they scanned it at the turnstile. I did this for MNSSHP this year.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Sure am!  My DSis is with me, thought the other DSis was coming as well but it turned out to be a false alarm!  Her DD has a soccer tournament that weekend that she cannot miss.



POP is the place to be!


----------



## katscradle

Mutual friends include a few disers I trust so I will just go with it for now!


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I can't have any wine due to my Sulfite Allergy, but I will bring my refillable Mug and visit the food court for some Pomegranate Lemonade.



I didn't know that they had pomegranate lemonade.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> quick question - I am about to buy MVMCP tickets and I need to understand the "Will Call" function...does this mean the only place I can pickup the tickets is at MK?  If yes, where is this?



You pick them up at Guest Services just outside the park gates.  The windows are to the Right after you go through Bag Check.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> I saw Will Call at TTC - I did the e-tickets.  They were real easy, just printed the document and took it with me to the park, they scanned it at the turnstile. I did this for MNSSHP this year.



Were the e-tickets nice?  I know that must sound ridiculous, but I love the idea of an actual cardstock ticket...if it was that easy though, I should just get over it and print them on heavier paper


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> I didn't know that they had pomegranate lemonade.



That was what I was finding at most beverage stations in the resorts.  I was tired of it very quickly though and wanted Regular Lemonade for a change and it was very hard to come by.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Mutual friends include a few disers I trust so I will just go with it for now!



I always ask, I've had a few non-disers request to be my friend who pulled my name from someone else's list.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Were the e-tickets nice?  I know that must sound ridiculous, but I love the idea of an actual cardstock ticket...if it was that easy though, I should just get over it and print them on heavier paper



I don't think they compare favorably to a real ticket.  Just a paper with an image printed on it.  It did say it was for the party and had I think a Halloween Mickey.  I did not keep them - we have been to the Halloween party many times.

I like to have everything organized so printing them and putting them in my travel notebook is easiest.


----------



## mainegal

Thanks Tracey and Anne for the offer of room at DAP. Many months ago I also had an offer from Lori for the sleeper sofa in her DVC room.  

Really, really wish I could go! 
When they put up the deadline for the party and seminar, then I truly gave up. 

This just isn't a good year to go. 
The library building project is just finishing up.
I am going to make a quick Christmas weekend trip to my sister's in Buffalo. Her husband of four year's has realized he never meant to be married. Liz is going to have all the siblings come to her house for holiday. She really needs family. And after Mom dying this summer, we sibs really need to be together for holiday.

I WILL be at PCC 2.0! And extended time on either side for activities of all sorts.


----------



## kathrna

disneydreamgirl said:


> Were the e-tickets nice?  I know that must sound ridiculous, but I love the idea of an actual cardstock ticket...if it was that easy though, I should just get over it and print them on heavier paper



In the past our e-tickets looked just like regular tickets.  I love that they seem to always give DH Charming. I make a big deal out of it to embarrass him.    (As that's kinda what our wedding looked like, him in his Army uniform and all and me in my poofy cinderella dress)


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Another ticket question, looks like I only need a two-day ticket and DSis only needs a one-day due to her b-day being a free entry for her.  Am I able to purchase these ahead of time?  I just seem to be able to find three-plus day tickets online.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> What kind of wine does everyone like?  I'm a sweet wine/Reisling kinda gal.  Any preferences?



When I was younger, I thought I was going to like wine, not beer. 
But, in truth, I like sweet, no-cal soda (or pop, if you prefer).


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Another ticket question, looks like I only need a two-day ticket and DSis only needs a one-day due to her b-day being a free entry for her.  Am I able to purchase these ahead of time?  I just seem to be able to find three-plus day tickets online.



You can purchase ahead of time, WDW website.  You can also get tickets from Undercover Tourist.  What I don't know is if you can get any discount for one or two day tickets.  If you can't I wouldn't stress because it is easy to purchase tickets at the parks or your resort.


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> When I was younger, I thought I was going to like wine, not beer.
> But, in truth, I liek sweet, no-cal soda (or pop, if you prefer).



Do you call it soda up north, Lyn?  We call it soda out west.  But I think it's pop here in the south.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Thanks for the advice on the MVMCP tics...I would rather conserve the time, so I think I'll go with the e-ticket and print them at work on the colour copier.  Our Springsteen tickets looked really good when I printed them...I just need to print these ones on heavier paper and then I'll feel great about it!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Pomegranate Lemonade.



New? I don't remember this from last year.

I remember not be as impressed as I thought I would be with the frozen Coke.


----------



## kathrna

disneydreamgirl said:


> Thanks for the advice on the MVMCP tics...I would rather conserve the time, so I think I'll go with the e-ticket and print them at work on the colour copier.  Our Springsteen tickets looked really good when I printed them...I just need to print these ones on heavier paper and then I'll feel great about it!



I'm sorry, I was talking about will call tix.  I'm soooo jealous about the Springsteen concert!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> When I was younger, I thought I was going to like wine, not beer.
> But, in truth, I liek sweet, no-cal soda (or pop, if you prefer).



My addicition - Diet Coke


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I'll have refillable mugs too.



Love it! Mugs full of wine!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> You can purchase ahead of time, WDW website.  You can also get tickets from Undercover Tourist.  What I don't know is if you can get any discount for one or two day tickets.  If you can't I wouldn't stress because it is easy to purchase tickets at the parks or your resort.



Thanks, Anne!  I looove to plan, so the details are where it's at for me.  UT only listed 3 or more days, so I may just have to wait...oh, how I love a checked off list, especially a WDW trip list!


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Another ticket question, looks like I only need a two-day ticket and DSis only needs a one-day due to her b-day being a free entry for her.  Am I able to purchase these ahead of time?  I just seem to be able to find three-plus day tickets online.



Since you are considering a trip next year based on your signature, you might want to purchase a longer stay 10 day ticket with the No-Expiration option for both of you then get the Birthday Gift Card or Fast Pass, this may be your cheapest option if you are going again next year.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Love it! Mugs full of wine!



Wasn't necessarily thinking about wine when I posted but now that you mention it...


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> POP is the place to be!



Love my time at POP last December. What a fun resort. 

Tracey, how does it compare to where you were last month?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> My addicition - Diet Coke



Mine is Big Red & Mountain Dew.


----------



## kathrna

Are we requesting a certain area?  I've only stayed in the 80's.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

kathrna said:


> I'm sorry, I was talking about will call tix.  I'm soooo jealous about the Springsteen concert!



I'm so looking forward to it.  Our friends are going to Detroit tomorrow for the concert and were in NYC this past weekend.  The review of NYC was amazing...Elvis Costello joined him on stage for "Higher and Higher" and someone posted a clip on the net...sooo good!  Love Elvis also...  Here is the link to the review and some concert clips:  http://www.glidemagazine.com/hidden...eet-band-give-fans-something-to-remember-msg/

Enjoy!


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> Do you call it soda up north, Lyn?  We call it soda out west.  But I think it's pop here in the south.



From New Jersey to Maine, it is soda.
My sister in Buffalo has started calling it pop.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Are we requesting a certain area?  I've only stayed in the 80's.



We talked a while ago about linking reservations, but I don't think it was ever finalized.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Love my time at POP last December. What a fun resort.
> 
> Tracey, how does it compare to where you were last month?



The main difference between Pop and a Moderate like POFQ or CSR is the Bathroom area is bigger and the wall seem a little thicker than at the Values.


----------



## katscradle

I try not to drink pop!
Carbination is bad for you!
Just my 2 cents.
However when I am on vacation I have been know to have some with a shot of whiskey.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> Since you are considering a trip next year based on your signature, you might want to purchase a longer stay 10 day ticket with the No-Expiration option for both of you then get the Birthday Gift Card or Fast Pass, this may be your cheapest option if you are going again next year.



Bears consideration...thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> From New Jersey to Maine, it is soda.
> My sister in Buffalo has started calling it pop.



We call it pop, too.  I'm partial to ginger ale with rye (CC) and lime.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> We call it pop, too.  I'm partial to ginger ale with rye (CC) and lime.



okay - this is a new one for me.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> New? I don't remember this from last year.
> 
> I remember not be as impressed as I thought I would be with the frozen Coke.



I think the Lemonade is new this year.  I don't remember from last year.  I liked the Blue flavored Icee at Pop over the Coke flavor.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Mine is Big Red & Mountain Dew.



Big Red was one of my uncle's favorites. "What flavor is it?", I asked. He said, "Red". What flavor is red, any way?


----------



## katscradle

Crown Royale coke and ice, with a splash of lime.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> Are we requesting a certain area?  I've only stayed in the 80's.



I was in the 70's. It was "our decade", when my friend and I were in high school and college. We faced the lake. Very nice location. Nice walk to bus.


----------



## tlcoke

We call it a Coke - but some call it a Pop around here.


----------



## kathrna

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm so looking forward to it.  Our friends are going to Detroit tomorrow for the concert and were in NYC this past weekend.  The review of NYC was amazing...Elvis Costello joined him on stage for "Higher and Higher" and someone posted a clip on the net...sooo good!  Love Elvis also...  Here is the link to the review and some concert clips:  http://www.glidemagazine.com/hidden...eet-band-give-fans-something-to-remember-msg/
> 
> Enjoy!



Awesome!  One just one of his concerts is on my DHs hard core bucket list.  I remember when we were moving from VA to RI, we ran into Baaaaaad traffic in Jersey.  We turn on the radio for the traffic report.  It's the Springsteen concert that's causing it.  My DH's mouth dropped.  He was so bummed.  So close and yet so far!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I think the Lemonade is new this year.  I don't remember from last year.  I liked the Blue flavored Icee at Pop over the Coke flavor.





mainegal said:


> Big Red was one of my uncle's favorites. "What flavor is it?", I asked. He said, "Red". What flavor is red, any way?



I'm kind of boring, Icee's don't appeal to me and red soda

Make it a diet coke please.

Anyone can order my drink for me


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> okay - this is a new one for me.



It's called a Rye&Ginger.  Rye is Canadian Whiskey...in the US we ask for CC&Ginger.  CC is the brand Canadian Club.

I think that puts me at 800 posts...


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> The main difference between Pop and a Moderate like POFQ or CSR is the Bathroom area is bigger and the wall seem a little thicker than at the Values.



Did you enjoy the "nicer" ambience? PO looks like it would be pretty to walk around.  

But it turns out that I am a "student of pop culture", so POP was perfect for me.


----------



## tlcoke

I stayed in the 50's last year.  I tried to get Pop for this trip but there was no openings, so I am at ASmu


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> It's called a Rye&Ginger.  Rye is Canadian Whiskey...in the US we ask for CC&Ginger.  CC is the brand Canadian Club.
> 
> I think that puts me at 800 posts...



Congrats yes it does!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

katscradle said:


> Crown Royale coke and ice, with a splash of lime.



oh, yes Crown Royale is better than CC!


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> Crown Royale coke and ice, with a splash of lime.



My mom taught me about putting lime with Coke. She did it growing up in Miami in the forties.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> It's called a Rye&Ginger.  Rye is Canadian Whiskey...in the US we ask for CC&Ginger.  CC is the brand Canadian Club.
> 
> I think that puts me at 800 posts...



800

Next think you know, you will be at 1000.  It happens in the blink of an eye on this thread.


----------



## kathrna

disneydreamgirl said:


> It's called a Rye&Ginger.  Rye is Canadian Whiskey...in the US we ask for CC&Ginger.  CC is the brand Canadian Club.
> 
> I think that puts me at 800 posts...



YAY!


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> I try not to drink pop!
> Carbination is bad for you!
> Just my 2 cents.



And also the diet chemicals I drink.
 I have been trying to wean myself of diet soda with tea. But sometimes I want fizzy!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Did you enjoy the "nicer" ambience? PO looks like it would be pretty to walk around.
> 
> But it turns out that I am a "student of pop culture", so POP was perfect for me.



It was nice.  Other than on the bus, I didn't get over to the Riverside section.  I think I like Coronado Springs a little better, but French Quarter is smaller and even the outer most building is just a couple minute walk to the Main building.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

kathrna said:


> Awesome!  One just one of his concerts is on my DHs hard core bucket list.  I remember when we were moving from VA to RI, we ran into Baaaaaad traffic in Jersey.  We turn on the radio for the traffic report.  It's the Springsteen concert that's causing it.  My DH's mouth dropped.  He was so bummed.  So close and yet so far!



Too bad you aren't closer to Buffalo...it's the last night of his tour and Buffalo is notorious for not selling out until close to concert night.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I stayed in the 50's last year.  I tried to get Pop for this trip but there was no openings, so I am at ASmu



Keep trying - see if you can join the gang at POP.


I have stayed at POP once before.  Honestly, I much prefer POFQ but needed to keep this trip affordable.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> 800
> 
> Next think you know, you will be at 1000.  It happens in the blink of an eye on this thread.



We are certainly ripping it up tonight!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I think the Lemonade is new this year.  I don't remember from last year.  I liked the Blue flavored Icee at Pop over the Coke flavor.



okay... what flavor is "blue"?


----------



## kathrna

disneydreamgirl said:


> Too bad you aren't closer to Buffalo...it's the last night of his tour and Buffalo is notorious for not selling out until close to concert night.



Pam, you're killin' me!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> And also the diet chemicals I drink.
> I have been trying to wean myself of diet soda with tea. But sometimes I want fizzy!



I won't do diet myself...have you tried club soda with a splash of juice?  You can get low sodium club soda, little better than the regular.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> We call it a Coke - but some call it a Pop around here.



In some places anything brown and fizzy is called "Coke".


----------



## disneydreamgirl

kathrna said:


> Pam, you're killin' me!



Sorry


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> We are certainly ripping it up tonight!



This is the fun pace to fill the thread - now a posting war is true chaos.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Keep trying - see if you can join the gang at POP.
> 
> 
> I have stayed at POP once before.  Honestly, I much prefer POFQ but needed to keep this trip affordable.



I hear ya!  That's why we're bouncing around so much!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I stayed in the 50's last year.  I tried to get Pop for this trip but there was no openings, so I am at ASmu



It will be interesting to hear your compareand contrast about these two.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> In some places anything brown and fizzy is called "Coke".



We run into that around here.

Now, I don't believe that diet coke and diet pepsi are interchangeable.  I will go for water or tea if it is a diet pepsi establishment.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> And also the diet chemicals I drink.
> I have been trying to wean myself of diet soda with tea. But sometimes I want fizzy!



I stopped drinking Diet soda a few years ago, I found I was drinking gallons of it a day because it was making me thirsty all the time.  When I switched off to regular soft drinks, I could drink one 16 oz bottle and make it last most of the day.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> It was nice.  Other than on the bus, I didn't get over to the Riverside section.  I think I like Coronado Springs a little better, but French Quarter is smaller and even the outer most building is just a couple minute walk to the Main building.



The Port Orleans Riverside was our fav.
I have stayed at Coronado Springs, we had friends stay there and they hated it.
They said there was too much walking at that resort.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I'd love to keep going, but 5:30 is going to come early and DH has already headed to bed.  He's reminding me that I better get there too.  Talk to you tomorrow, gals.  I can't wait to meet all of you...it's almost here!!


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> I won't do diet myself...have you tried club soda with a splash of juice?  You can get low sodium club soda, little better than the regular.



Yes, I am doing that too to get off diet soda. I really am trying!


----------



## kathrna

Night Pam!!  Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> It will be interesting to hear your compareand contrast about these two.



I have stayed at POP, ASMO and ASSP.  If I am choosing a value, I select Sports.  I have had better bus experiences there.  My stay at POP was not so positive, buses and back then I was a newbie and did not know that I could request buildings.  We were so far away from everything.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> Yes, I am doing that too to get off diet soda. I really am trying!



You'll do it...just takes time.  

I think I may have improved my top 20 standings  ...good night...I really gotta go!!!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Now, I don't believe that diet coke and diet pepsi are interchangeable.  I will go for water or tea if it is a diet pepsi establishment.



I am easy. I took "the Pepsi Challenge". I could tell the difference, but I had no preferece,


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'd love to keep going, but 5:30 is going to come early and DH has already headed to bed.  He's reminding me that I better get there too.  Talk to you tomorrow, gals.  I can't wait to meet all of you...it's almost here!!




Night Pam!


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'd love to keep going, but 5:30 is going to come early and DH has already headed to bed.  He's reminding me that I better get there too.  Talk to you tomorrow, gals.  I can't wait to meet all of you...it's almost here!!



Night Pam,  I am going to bed as soon as Project Runway is over.

I had my power nap today so I am not quite so tired.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I am easy. I took "the Pepsi Challenge". I could tell the difference, but I had no preferece,



Just a very picky eater here.


----------



## kathrna

I'm always tired earlier.  Like around 5:30-7, then I eat dinner and get my second wind.  I was soooo tired this morning, but did I take a nap??!! NNNoooooooooOOOOooo!  But here I sit talking to you nice ladies.  I can't think of anything else I'd rather be doing!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Keep trying - see if you can join the gang at POP.
> 
> 
> I have stayed at POP once before.  Honestly, I much prefer POFQ but needed to keep this trip affordable.



I have been checking online using the AP discount site and there are no openings at POP.  I wish there was as I would change in a heartbeat.  I too would prefer a moderate, but also needed to keep this trip on a tight budget.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> I'm always tired earlier.  Like around 5:30-7, then I eat dinner and get my second wind.  I was soooo tired this morning, but did I take a nap??!! NNNoooooooooOOOOooo!  But here I sit talking to you nice ladies.  I can't think of anything else I'd rather be doing!



My nap kind of took me.  I was trying to do some reading and out I went.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I have been checking online using the AP discount site and there are no openings at POP.  I wish there was as I would change in a heartbeat.  I too would prefer a moderate, but also needed to keep this trip on a tight budget.



I am at POP with a AAA discount, probably not as good as the AP discount.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I am easy. I took "the Pepsi Challenge". I could tell the difference, but I had no preferece,



I always chose Coke on purpose, as I could easily tell the difference.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am at POP with a AAA discount, probably not as good as the AP discount.



I got $54/night which is hard to beat.


----------



## newmouse2008

Hey, What are we talking about?


----------



## tlcoke

Good Night Pam - Congrats on breaking 800 posts tonight.


----------



## kathrna

I think Jennifer K is over at ASM, too.


----------



## katscradle

We are staying at BLT this time.
This will be our first trip to our home resort.
In a studio the first week and a 1 bedroom the second week. 
We stayed at SSR in May!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I got $54/night which is hard to beat.



Yea, I don't think I got that rate.  I also went with DU so I did not have to pay for TSM.  I am counting that as part of my room discount.  That would have been $50 for both of us.


----------



## tlcoke

newmouse2008 said:


> Hey, What are we talking about?



Hi Teresa!!  We are just chatting about anything and everything.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I got $54/night which is hard to beat.



I think that's what I got with the military discount.

Hi Teresa!


----------



## AnneR

newmouse2008 said:


> Hey, What are we talking about?



Yeah! Teresa has joined us.

We are talking diet coke, virtues of POP and of course DAP.


----------



## katscradle

newmouse2008 said:


> Hey, What are we talking about?



Hey Teresa we are talking about where we are staying when we come to DAP!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Yea, I don't think I got that rate.  I also went with DU so I did not have to pay for TSM.  I am counting that as part of my room discount.  That would have been $50 for both of us.



Tracy got me the AP rate.  So I also did not have to pay for TSM.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I got $54/night which is hard to beat.



WOW! 
That is a great price. Which deal got you that price?

Last December we paid around $80 for POP and we were happy with that. $54?!!!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> WOW!
> That is a great price. Which deal got you that price?
> 
> Last December we paid around $80 for POP and we were happy with that. $54?!!!



It is an Annual Passholder Room Only Discount Rate.


----------



## AnneR

Teresa - we are also planning a cookies and wine party at POP for DAP.


----------



## kathrna

Teresa, thanks for all of your hard work with the credentials!!


----------



## newmouse2008

Thanks!! I am getting ready to send out 61 more emails tonight


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Teresa, thanks for all of your hard work with the credentials!!



Ditto from me too.


----------



## katscradle

We didn't get ours yet!
Only 16 more days before we leave!


----------



## tlcoke

newmouse2008 said:


> Thanks!! I am getting ready to send out 61 more emails tonight



There will be several happy people to hear that.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> WOW!
> That is a great price. Which deal got you that price?
> 
> Last December we paid around $80 for POP and we were happy with that. $54?!!!



I generally get between $54 - $60 for value stays, either a special discount or AP rate.


----------



## AnneR

newmouse2008 said:


> Thanks!! I am getting ready to send out 61 more emails tonight



Is Shelly in this group?

Ditto on the kudos for all the hard work.


----------



## katscradle

newmouse2008 said:


> Thanks!! I am getting ready to send out 61 more emails tonight



Aww your such a wonderful person!
Please remember we love you for this!


----------



## newmouse2008

Kat, John is sending yours, I am sure it is on the way.


----------



## AnneR

Teresa - did you have to reschedule Roxie's surgery?


----------



## tlcoke

Ladies, It has been fun tonight.  I, too have to get up early, but it currently looks like a slow day tomorrow, so I will be on the board more during the day.

I am signing off for tonight.

Tomorrow is Friday the 13th.    I hope you are not superstitious.


----------



## newmouse2008

Yes, she is going in on the 23rd


----------



## katscradle

newmouse2008 said:


> Kat, John is sending yours, I am sure it is on the way.



I am sure it is on the way too!
But the Canadian Postal Service leaves a lot to be desired.
Here's hoping they don't go on strike again.


----------



## mainegal

newmouse2008 said:


> Thanks!! I am getting ready to send out 61 more emails tonight




I didn't get mine!
oops..
I am not going.


----------



## kathrna

T, what are your black kids up to tonight?  Any mischief?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Ladies, It has been fun tonight.  I, too have to get up early, but it currently looks like a slow day tomorrow, so I will be on the board more during the day.
> 
> I am signing off for tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday the 13th.    I hope you are not superstitious.



Night Tracey - I should be on the boards some tomorrw.  I am still watching Project Runway.  Power naps always mean I am up later than I should be.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Ladies, It has been fun tonight.  I, too have to get up early, but it currently looks like a slow day tomorrow, so I will be on the board more during the day.
> 
> I am signing off for tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday the 13th.    I hope you are not superstitious.



Night Tracey sweet dreams, and no I am not superstitious.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> Ladies, It has been fun tonight.  I, too have to get up early, but it currently looks like a slow day tomorrow, so I will be on the board more during the day.
> 
> I am signing off for tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday the 13th.    I hope you are not superstitious.



Goodnight Tracey.  Bundle up on your walk tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

newmouse2008 said:


> Yes, she is going in on the 23rd



Lock up that food!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I generally get between $54 - $60 for value stays, either a special discount or AP rate.



Our's ($80 in Dec.) was just with AAA discount. It was my first trip. I probably didn't know enough about finding discounts.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Night

Anne,  Congrats on your 1800th post.


----------



## AnneR

Silly piece of trivia - just read that there are 1,200 calories and 60 grams of fat in the turkey legs.  Good thing I don't like them.


----------



## newmouse2008

They are sleeping in a big box right now. They will be up playing around 2am. Running across me as I try to sleep


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good Night
> 
> Anne,  Congrats on your 1800th post.



I missed it - last post was 1801

I still have 100 posts to make if I am going to catch Todd on this thread - NOT!


----------



## AnneR

newmouse2008 said:


> They are sleeping in a big box right now. They will be up playing around 2am. Running across me as I try to sleep



I will see mine about 5:30 - she will be in my face, licking the chin and if that does not get me up, she will nip and bite.


----------



## mainegal

I have to be up for 6:00 am walk. Why am I still here? Why am I even on this thread?! 
Darn my job at the library!!!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I have to be up for 6:00 am walk. Why am I still here? Why am I even on this thread?!
> Darn my job at the library!!!



I am staying away for PCC 2.0 cause I don't want the angst.  At this time, it is not an option.  I don't think I will have a handle on how the finances will be working in about 6 months.


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> I have to be up for 6:00 am walk. Why am I still here? Why am I even on this thread?!
> Darn my job at the library!!!



You're like the mascot, Lyn and we like having you here!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

has anyone seen that new lady gaga music video..that girl has issues


----------



## newmouse2008

I Understand finances being tight. My hubby is still looking for a job


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> I have to be up for 6:00 am walk. Why am I still here? Why am I even on this thread?!
> Darn my job at the library!!!



Plus you've got a PCC 2.0 ticker.  I do not.  I just dabble over there on that thread.  I don't know why.  I wanna go, but will pass this time.


----------



## kathrna

newmouse2008 said:


> I Understand finances being tight. My hubby is still looking for a job



I'm sorry to hear that , Teresa.  I hope that he finds something soon.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I am staying away for PCC 2.0 cause I don't want the angst.  At this time, it is not an option.  I don't think I will have a handle on how the finances will be working in about 6 months.



Yes, Anne, I understand. I went through similar situation ten years ago. Takes a while for all the dust to settle.

Wish I could manage to stay off this thread the way you are staying away from PPC 2.0 thread.  I did a real good job of ignoring the cruise thread last year until about a month before the cruise. Then I got cruise envy real bed!


----------



## AnneR

newmouse2008 said:


> I Understand finances being tight. My hubby is still looking for a job



Sorry to hear that Teresa, it's a tough time to be looking for a job.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Yes, Anne, I understand. I went through similar situation ten years ago. Takes a while for all the dust to settle.
> 
> Wish I could manage to stay off this thread the way you are staying away from PPC 2.0 thread.  I did a real good job of ignoring the cruise thread last year until about a month before the cruise. Then I got cruise envy real bed!



Yea - quite a bit of dust being stirred up and I am going to need to spend money over the next couple of months -  I will have no furniture in our family room.  First up will be a second TV.  I am hoping that this is the right time of the year to be TV shopping with Christmas coming and all.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> You're like the mascot, Lyn and we like having you here!



Okay, good. I like being a mascot. Surely I should be a flattie. Who wants to take me?  

Mascot needs sleep, or she will sleep though morning walk!


----------



## newmouse2008

We took a leap of faith moving to Florida last year with only my job. Something will come up sooner or later.


----------



## pal-mickey

I received my DAP credentials today!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Plus you've got a PCC 2.0 ticker.  I do not.  I just dabble over there on that thread.  I don't know why.  I wanna go, but will pass this time.



You've got Disneyland coming up.  That is on my bucket list, especially after reading Jaime's trip report.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

newmouse2008 said:


> We took a leap of faith moving to Florida last year with only my job. Something will come up sooner or later.


I wish you and your family the best!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Silly piece of trivia - just read that there are 1,200 calories and 60 grams of fat in the turkey legs.  Good thing I don't like them.



Well I am glad I don't like them as well!
Thank you for reminding me to never eat one.
Congrats on your 1800 post! 
I have to go to bed, I can't keep my eyes open anymore!
Night all!


----------



## AnneR

pal-mickey said:


> I received my DAP credentials today!




me too!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Okay, good. I like being a mascot. Surely I should be a flattie. Who wants to take me?
> 
> Mascot needs sleep, or she will sleep though morning walk!



If I knew how to make one, I would take you.[/I]


----------



## newmouse2008

Thanks Luis Enrique. IS your homework done?


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Yea - quite a bit of dust being stirred up and I am going to need to spend money over the next couple of months -  I will have no furniture in our family room.  First up will be a second TV.  I am hoping that this is the right time of the year to be TV shopping with Christmas coming and all.



Oh, dear! A real life transition. I wish you well.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh, dear! A real life transition. I wish you well.



As I was reminded today - the more important things are health, family and friends. The rest are just things.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

newmouse2008 said:


> Thanks Luis Enrique. IS your homework done?


no homework today so I just watched lion king in french to help me learn french while being spoken quickly


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Yea - quite a bit of dust being stirred up and I am going to need to spend money over the next couple of months -  I will have no furniture in our family room.  First up will be a second TV.  I am hoping that this is the right time of the year to be TV shopping with Christmas coming and all.



Actually I have heard it is the best time to purchase computers or electronics!
Hope this helps!

Teresa he will get something, it's just the times we are in.


----------



## kathrna

Yep, just stuff.  Stuff you'd like to have, but in the end, just stuff.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Actually I have heard it is the best time to purchase computers or electronics!
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Teresa he will get something, it's just the times we are in.



I sure hope it is.

Teresa - sending pixie dust your way.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> As I was reminded today - the more important things are health, family and friends. The rest are just things.



Oh, my, YES!
And what is not things are stuff. 
Not as important as you might have thought.
I have learned that cleaning out Mom's house. So much stuff! It must have once had meaning. But now most of it has little value (money or otherwise) to us four children. 

health... i need sleep!


----------



## newmouse2008

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. I better go and get these emails out so I can go to bed. Night all


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh, my, YES!
> And what is not things are stuff.
> Not as important as you might have thought.
> I have learned that cleaning out Mom's house. So much stuff! It must have once had meaning. But now most of it has little value (money or otherwise) to us four children.
> 
> health... i need sleep!



Sleep - it is now time to try and do some more of that tonight!

Ladies and Luis Enrique, I have enjoyed your company tonight.

Thanks for joining us Teresa, we are usually around most evenings so drop in any time.

I will see you all tomorrow on the boards.


----------



## tickledtink33

disneydreamgirl said:


> quick question - I am about to buy MVMCP tickets and I need to understand the "Will Call" function...does this mean the only place I can pickup the tickets is at MK?  If yes, where is this?



If you are staying at a Disney resort you can also pick them up there at the concierge (guest relations) counter.


----------



## kathrna

Goodnight Teresa!  Thanks again!


----------



## kathrna

Night Anne!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Night Anne!



Night Kathy


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> Yes, I am doing that too to get off diet soda. I really am trying!



Good luck, you can do it!

I gave up my Diet Coke addiction cold turkey on September 27, 2007.  Yup, I actually remember the day.  I couldn't figure out what to drink for about 3 months.  When I would go out to eat and the server would ask me what to drink I would just get this dazed confused look on my face.  For over 20 years I had been ordering a Diet Coke no ice.  Now I drink water, seltzer, sparkling water, unsweetened iced tea or sometimes a Sprite.  It took me about 3-4 months after giving up the diet soda to get used to drinking things that don't taste sweet.  Now I actually enjoy drinking things that don't taste sweet.


----------



## tickledtink33

newmouse2008 said:


> Hey, What are we talking about?



Hi Teresa


----------



## tickledtink33

AnneR said:


> Silly piece of trivia - just read that there are 1,200 calories and 60 grams of fat in the turkey legs.  Good thing I don't like them.



I know some people like them but I think they are discusting.  That's almost a whole days calories.


----------



## tickledtink33

This is my 1500th post!


----------



## tickledtink33

I better stop talking to myself. 

Good night all.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> This is my 1500th post!



Congratulations.


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> This is my 1500th post!



Congratulations Kim, sorry I missed this last night.


----------



## AnneR

Happy Friday everyone!  To all those that have been hammered by this rainstorm here on the east coast - stay safe.

4 weeks this time, I will be getting ready to go to the DAP Seminar.  Just 28 days from today we will hear Lee Cockrell and Marty Sklar!

I leave for DAP in 27 days.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Silly piece of trivia - just read that there are 1,200 calories and 60 grams of fat in the turkey legs.  Good thing I don't like them.



I Like the Turkey leg.  I usually eat one on Thanksgiving.  I like both the Dark & Light meats, so I am not picky about that as some.  I know the White meat is better for you.



AnneR said:


> I am staying away for PCC 2.0 cause I don't want the angst.  At this time, it is not an option.  I don't think I will have a handle on how the finances will be working in about 6 months.





kathrna said:


> Plus you've got a PCC 2.0 ticker.  I do not.  I just dabble over there on that thread.  I don't know why.  I wanna go, but will pass this time.



Put down a Deposit for 1 person, you have until the End of September to decide if are going or not.  After DAP,  you know you are going to want to go.


----------



## tlcoke

*HAPPY FRIDAY The13th

Everyone!!
*
​


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  To all those that have been hammered by this rainstorm here on the east coast - stay safe.
> 
> 4 weeks this time, I will be getting ready to go to the DAP Seminar.  Just 28 days from today we will hear Lee Cockrell and Marty Sklar!
> 
> I leave for DAP in 27 days.





Woo Hoo!!!

​


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning, Anne !! 

I hope you got a good nights rest, last night.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning, Anne !!
> 
> I hope you got a good nights rest, last night.



The sleep I got was very restful - just should've had a couple more hours.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> The sleep I got was very restful - just should've had a couple more hours.



I agree with that statement. Have a good day eaveryone. Not sure how much I'll be on today. They've got me doing manual labor at work. I'm fluffling Christmas Trees and helping to hang garland. Oh the torture! 

I  my job!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> The sleep I got was very restful - just should've had a couple more hours.



Maybe you can find some time this weekend to get some rest and unwind from your stressful week.


----------



## scarlett873

Off to my sister's today...the kid's birthday party is tomorrow so I'm baking and decorating pirate cakes today! Stay outta trouble...


----------



## tlcoke

Here is the top 20:

jeanigor   	391
AnneR 	315
tlcoke 	264
katscradle 	263
Tonya2426 	165
aspen37 	137
kathrna 	133
DVCsince02 	102
spaddy 	91
tickledtink33 	88
wildfan1473 	80
Launchpad11B 	79
disneydreamgirl 	77
corky441 	75
scarlett873 	69
hideeh 	67
Dodie 	62
kimisabella 	61
georgemoe 	61
sshaw10060 	60


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Off to my sister's today...the kid's birthday party is tomorrow so I'm baking and decorating pirate cakes today! Stay outta trouble...



Have fun today getting ready for the Party.


----------



## scarlett873

tlcoke said:


> Here is the top 20:
> 
> jeanigor   	391
> AnneR 	315
> tlcoke 	264
> katscradle 	263
> Tonya2426 	165
> aspen37 	137
> kathrna 	133
> DVCsince02 	102
> spaddy 	91
> tickledtink33 	88
> wildfan1473 	80
> Launchpad11B 	79
> disneydreamgirl 	77
> corky441 	75
> scarlett873 	69
> hideeh 	67
> Dodie 	62
> kimisabella 	61
> georgemoe 	61
> sshaw10060 	60


At least I've cracked top 20! What a shame...I probably won't make it to 100 posts in this thread!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I agree with that statement. Have a good day eaveryone. Not sure how much I'll be on today. They've got me doing manual labor at work. I'm fluffling Christmas Trees and helping to hang garland. Oh the torture!
> 
> I  my job!



That sounds like my kind of job.  Have a great day Lorie.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone! Looks like some of you did everything you could to try to "kill" this thread last night! Wow. I'm still trying to catch up.

Thank you for all of the compliments on our Christmas cards.  Some years are better than others. Some years it's easier to think of something witty. Our family always loves when we put our furry kids in somehow, but hate it when we don't appear in the cards as well.  This year's idea involves just Phillip and I, but that's all I'm telling.  We try to mail right after Thanksgiving so this year I'll also post to Facebook (and here?) in early December sometime.

Anne - I haven't said anything yet, but just wanted to say that I LOVE YOUR PURPLE FONT AND LOVE YOUR POSITIVE ATTITUDE IN GENERAL (BEFORE AND AFTER YOUR CONFESSION ABOUT WHAT'S GOING ON IN YOUR LIFE) AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU AT DAP!!!!

Today's going to be a bummer for me. I'm working from home this morning, but then I have to go to the dentist. I have a broken tooth and they're going to do a crown. I've never had one, but Phillip has so I know what to expect. Trust me, I'm NOT looking forward to it.

Have a great day everyone!

PS - THANK YOU TERESA!!!  (I got my e-mail that my credentials (er, um, badge) have mailed!!!!)


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> Here is the top 20:
> 
> jeanigor   	391
> AnneR 	315
> tlcoke 	264
> katscradle 	263
> Tonya2426 	165
> aspen37 	137
> kathrna 	133
> DVCsince02 	102
> spaddy 	91
> tickledtink33 	88
> wildfan1473 	80
> Launchpad11B 	79
> disneydreamgirl 	77
> corky441 	75
> scarlett873 	69
> hideeh 	67
> Dodie 	62
> kimisabella 	61
> georgemoe 	61
> sshaw10060 	60



I made the list 


Just think only 27 more days until we see this -


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Maybe you can find some time this weekend to get some rest and unwind from your stressful week.



Do you remember being 12 and 15?

Here is what is currently scheduled:

Friday night:
DD12 - Basketball practice 4 - 5:30; mall with friend 5:30 - 9
DD15 - Show Choir High School Musical performance - 5:30 - 9:00

Saturday:
am - grocery shopping, birthday present shopping.
1:00 - Christmas Carol - this is tentative but we  have been plannning for this movie and both girls have friends lined up
3:00 - DCL Facebook to facebook - love ya Todd
5:30 - DD15 Show Choir perfomance - 5:30 - 9
I would like to attend 5:15 Mass, so still working on this one.

Sunday
DD12 - 10:50 PSR 
DD15 - 2:00 Show Choir performance
DD15 - 6:00 Life Teen

Not on the schedule but under discussion is putting up some outside lights.

I will have help getting the girls to activities but not sure if I want it, since he is planning on moving Thursday, I expect he is going to make things very stressful in the house this weekend.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Off to my sister's today...the kid's birthday party is tomorrow so I'm baking and decorating pirate cakes today! Stay outta trouble...



Have a great time Brandie

Trouble - there is never trouble on this thread.


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone! Looks like some of you did everything you could to try to "kill" this thread last night! Wow. I'm still trying to catch up.
> 
> Thank you for all of the compliments on our Christmas cards.  Some years are better than others. Some years it's easier to think of something witty. Our family always loves when we put our furry kids in somehow, but hate it when we don't appear in the cards as well.  This year's idea involves just Phillip and I, but that's all I'm telling.  We try to mail right after Thanksgiving so this year I'll also post to Facebook (and here?) in early December sometime.
> 
> Anne - I haven't said anything yet, but just wanted to say that I LOVE YOUR PURPLE FONT AND LOVE YOUR POSITIVE ATTITUDE IN GENERAL (BEFORE AND AFTER YOUR CONFESSION ABOUT WHAT'S GOING ON IN YOUR LIFE) AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU AT DAP!!!!
> 
> Today's going to be a bummer for me. I'm working from home this morning, but then I have to go to the dentist. I have a broken tooth and they're going to do a crown. I've never had one, but Phillip has so I know what to expect. Trust me, I'm NOT looking forward to it.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> PS - THANK YOU TERESA!!!  (I got my e-mail that my credentials (er, um, badge) have mailed!!!!)



We missed you last night Dodie.  We even got Teresa to join us.  But killing the thread last night was just not meant to be.   There is always today.

I am so looking forward to meeting all the wonderful people here.


Purple Rocks!


----------



## corky441

AnneR said:


> Do you remember being 12 and 15?
> 
> Here is what is currently scheduled:
> 
> Friday night:
> DD12 - Basketball practice 4 - 5:30; mall with friend 5:30 - 9
> DD15 - Show Choir High School Musical performance - 5:30 - 9:00
> 
> Saturday:
> am - grocery shopping, birthday present shopping.
> 1:00 - Christmas Carol - this is tentative but we  have been plannning for this movie and both girls have friends lined up
> 3:00 - DCL Facebook to facebook - love ya Todd
> 5:30 - DD15 Show Choir perfomance - 5:30 - 9
> I would like to attend 5:15 Mass, so still working on this one.
> 
> Sunday
> DD12 - 10:50 PSR
> DD15 - 2:00 Show Choir performance
> DD15 - 6:00 Life Teen
> 
> Not on the schedule but under discussion is putting up some outside lights.
> 
> I will have help getting the girls to activities but not sure if I want it, since *he is planning on moving Thursday, I expect he is going to make things very stressful in the house this weekend*.



Then pile on the activities - Don't give him to chance to make you & the girls stress even more - starting FRIDAY you can relax & sleep. I would do my best to be out of the house as much as possible


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Fav - is a pinot grigio (can I spell that?)  but honestly I drink more reds because they are healthier for you.



LOVE PG.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone.  Have a great Friday!



AnneR said:


> Silly piece of trivia - just read that there are 1,200 calories and 60 grams of fat in the turkey legs.  Good thing I don't like them.



When your in WDW, everything is net 0 calories. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Congratulations.



Very night owl of you Paul. 



Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone! Looks like some of you did everything you could to try to "kill" this thread last night! Wow. I'm still trying to catch up.
> 
> Today's going to be a bummer for me. I'm working from home this morning, but then I have to go to the dentist. *I have a broken tooth and they're going to do a crown.* I've never had one, but Phillip has so I know what to expect. Trust me, I'm NOT looking forward to it.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> PS - THANK YOU TERESA!!!  (I got my e-mail that my credentials (er, um, badge) have mailed!!!!)



I had one done last week Dodie. You'll be fine.


----------



## ADP

Good Morning friends!  

For those who plan on attending the DVC Annual Association meeting during DAP the details have been posted on the member website.  They are requesting you RSVP if you plan to attend.  This meeting is your chance for your voice to be heard.  If you are upset with free valet parking perk being removed you can express your concerns at this meeting.   

Here are the details!  
Annual Disney Vacation Club Condominium Association Meetings
As part of our efforts to serve the growing Member community more efficiently, a single condominium association meeting will be held for all Disney Vacation Club Resort associations on Wednesday, December 9, 2009. Hosting one meeting allows Members to mix and mingle with their Disney neighbors from throughout our Member community, nurturing the relationships that have become such a special part of the magic of Membership. 

This year's meetings are the perfect opportunity to learn about exciting new developments, events and locations; get your most important questions answered; and share your magical experiences with others.


Details
Wednesday, December 9, 2009 
Board of Directors Meeting 1:00 PM - 1:30 PM 
Members Meeting 2:00 PM - 4:30 PM 

Location
Disney's Contemporary Resort Convention Center
4600 N. World Drive
Lake Buena Vista, Florida
32830 

Driving Directions 
Interstate 95, U.S. Highway 1, or southbound on the Turnpike to I-4 west to Walt Disney World® Resort exits.
Southbound Interstate 75 Turnpike south to 
I-4 west to Walt Disney World Resort exits.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Friday morning!  Looks like I missed a good time last night - even Teresa joined in!  I'll be in and out again today, I'm spending more time at school this morning, then DS7 has hockey practice this evening at a new (to us) hockey facility up in the metro area, and DH has a pre-op dr. appt, so it will be a busy afternoon/evening for us.

Have a great day!


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> At least I've cracked top 20! What a shame...I probably won't make it to 100 posts in this thread!




Remember when we used to be at the top   Darn moving anyway.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone! Looks like some of you did everything you could to try to "kill" this thread last night! Wow. I'm still trying to catch up.
> 
> Thank you for all of the compliments on our Christmas cards.  Some years are better than others. Some years it's easier to think of something witty. Our family always loves when we put our furry kids in somehow, but hate it when we don't appear in the cards as well.  This year's idea involves just Phillip and I, but that's all I'm telling.  We try to mail right after Thanksgiving so this year I'll also post to Facebook (and here?) in early December sometime.
> 
> Anne - I haven't said anything yet, but just wanted to say that I LOVE YOUR PURPLE FONT AND LOVE YOUR POSITIVE ATTITUDE IN GENERAL (BEFORE AND AFTER YOUR CONFESSION ABOUT WHAT'S GOING ON IN YOUR LIFE) AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU AT DAP!!!!
> 
> Today's going to be a bummer for me. I'm working from home this morning, but then I have to go to the dentist. I have a broken tooth and they're going to do a crown. I've never had one, but Phillip has so I know what to expect. Trust me, I'm NOT looking forward to it.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> PS - THANK YOU TERESA!!!  (I got my e-mail that my credentials (er, um, badge) have mailed!!!!)



I love your Christmas cards>  ours are nowhere near that exciting.  I just ordered mine a couple minutes ago.


----------



## jeanigor

Over 20 pages...woo hoo!!

Sorry I wasn't around last night. DP decided to take me out to dinner. And bought me the Monsters, Inc. and Up DVD/BluRay 4 disc packs. Happy early birthday to me!

Dodie-the christmas card photos are wonderful! I'm going to show them to DP tonight. But that may put ideas in his head...uh-oh.



tlcoke said:


> I need 93 more posts to meet my goal of 1500 posts by DAP.



A more appropriate goal would be 2000. I like round numbers.



AnneR said:


> No catching Todd this thread



At least you admit it.



katscradle said:


> Well ticket prices are just starting to come down now.
> Right now non-stop down and back with taxes in $1200. for 4.
> As for Maryland that will have to depend on weather I can get John to stop the car for longer than just gas and pee stops.



I figured it would be far more expensive than that. Still a pretty penny to spend, but I figured it would be at least $2000.



tlcoke said:


> Todd has too much free time during the day. I think he plays during the day and has to do his work at night to play catch up from playing all day.



I multitask. It keeps me from hating what I do, because it always seems like something new.



AnneR said:


> He is here a lot.  I think he spends most of his time at his desk.  I love his humor, makes me smile.



Yup. I'm pretty tethered to my desk. And totally dependent upon my computer and the internet. If we have a power outage, I can't do a thing--except reorganize my desk drawers.


----------



## spaddy

Wow you were all busy last night!!!  

I am off to the mall today to meet up with an old friend I haven't seen in a while. I think I will stop at the Disney Store and get a little early fix. 

In 3 weeks I will be stressing about my finally packing list.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Do you remember being 12 and 15?
> 
> Here is what is currently scheduled:
> 
> Friday night:
> DD12 - Basketball practice 4 - 5:30; mall with friend 5:30 - 9
> DD15 - Show Choir High School Musical performance - 5:30 - 9:00
> 
> Saturday:
> am - grocery shopping, birthday present shopping.
> 1:00 - Christmas Carol - this is tentative but we  have been plannning for this movie and both girls have friends lined up
> 3:00 - DCL Facebook to facebook - love ya Todd
> 5:30 - DD15 Show Choir perfomance - 5:30 - 9
> I would like to attend 5:15 Mass, so still working on this one.
> 
> Sunday
> DD12 - 10:50 PSR
> DD15 - 2:00 Show Choir performance
> DD15 - 6:00 Life Teen
> 
> Not on the schedule but under discussion is putting up some outside lights.
> 
> I will have help getting the girls to activities but not sure if I want it, since he is planning on moving Thursday, I expect he is going to make things very stressful in the house this weekend.



Oh Yeah, I remember those days, but you can fit a nap in there during the concerts.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> A more appropriate goal would be 2000. I like round numbers.



That will be my goal after today.  I only need 50 more posts to hit 1500.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I can't have any wine due to my Sulfite Allergy, but I will bring my refillable Mug and visit the food court for some Pomegranate Lemonade.





AnneR said:


> I'll have refillable mugs too.





AnneR said:


> Wasn't necessarily thinking about wine when I posted but now that you mention it...



Re-using refillable mugs! REBELS!

I prefer my mugs to be filled with mimosas.


----------



## OKW Lover

Four weeks untill DATW!!


----------



## jeanigor

newmouse2008 said:


> They are sleeping in a big box right now. They will be up playing around 2am. Running across me as I try to sleep





AnneR said:


> I will see mine about 5:30 - she will be in my face, licking the chin and if that does not get me up, she will nip and bite.



My pups like to cuddle throughout the night. But this morning the younger one was sitting on my chest, looking like Mufasa, with the "Daddy, play with me" eyes....durned work.


----------



## AnneR

corky441 said:


> Then pile on the activities - Don't give him to chance to make you & the girls stress even more - starting FRIDAY you can relax & sleep. I would do my best to be out of the house as much as possible



You hit the nail on the head - I need to keep myself busy and the more I am out of the house the better.

The down side, is that when I am stressed and overwhelmed I tend to try and set new goals - like graduate school.  So far, I have not applied to any schools.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Re-using refillable mugs! REBELS!



Mine is this year's mug. I even resort hopped with my mug


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Friday morning!  Looks like I missed a good time last night - even Teresa joined in!  I'll be in and out again today, I'm spending more time at school this morning, then DS7 has hockey practice this evening at a new (to us) hockey facility up in the metro area, and DH has a pre-op dr. appt, so it will be a busy afternoon/evening for us.
> 
> Have a great day!



It was a great chat - not too crazy.  We need to get Teresa to join us more often.

Hope to see you later today Jennifer, have a great time at school this morning.


----------



## jeanigor

newmouse2008 said:


> I Understand finances being tight. My hubby is still looking for a job



Things will turn around.


----------



## AnneR

> Yup. I'm pretty tethered to my desk. And totally dependent upon my computer and the internet. If we have a power outage, I can't do a thing--except reorganize my desk drawers.



While you hear me whining about meetings, I would go absolutely stir crazy if I had to sit at a desk all day.  That would not be a pretty sight.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> That will be my goal after today.  I only need 50 more posts to hit 1500.



50 more posts are all in a days work



jeanigor said:


> Re-using refillable mugs! REBELS!
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer my mugs to be filled with mimosas.



You saw that we are planning a cookies and wine party, you bring the supplies, it will not be hard to add mimosas to the menu


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> no homework today so I just watched lion king in french to help me learn french while being spoken quickly



I often sing "C'est l'histoire de la vie". It drives DP nuts.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Mine is this year's mug. I even resort hopped with my mug



I have this years and last years and the year before and some really old POP - probably some other ones I just can't recall right now.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Then pile on the activities - Don't give him to chance to make you & the girls stress even more - starting FRIDAY you can relax & sleep. I would do my best to be out of the house as much as possible


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> 50 more posts are all in a days work



I figure I will be there before day's end.




AnneR said:


> I have this years and last years and the year before and some really old POP - probably some other ones I just can't recall right now.



I have last year's mug and a Pepper Market Mug, too.


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Four weeks untill DATW!!



 Glad to see you have your priorities set.


----------



## dpuck1998

tlcoke said:


> Mine is this year's mug. I even resort hopped with my mug



I'm bringing my 96 oz mug from Speedway


----------



## MenashaCorp

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm bringing my 96 oz mug from Speedway


 

*Phew*  I thought you'd be bringing the ugly MUG you had in May... 





Mug is slang for "face," btw folks... wokka wokka wokka....


----------



## tlcoke

I booked a Economy Car with Payless Car Rental... I know they are off site but I just couldn't pass up the $85.00 (this is the total after fees & taxes are added) for Thursday - Monday rental.  The next best price I have found for the same level car is $119.00 through National.    

I am still looking for a better last minute rate, but this one is going to be hard to beat.


----------



## dpuck1998

MenashaCorp said:


> *Phew*  I thought you'd be bringing the ugly MUG you had in May...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mug is slang for "face," btw folks... wokka wokka wokka....



Don't you have a thermometer to stick somewhere?


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm bringing my 96 oz mug from Speedway



Are you staying at POP


----------



## dpuck1998

AnneR said:


> Are you staying at
> POP



YEP!  I figure I'll fit right in   I plan to stay up with the Pop Warner kids and run the halls too...


----------



## exwdwcm

Morning DIS friends- mom got our cafe press order today and our first set of credentials- 1 down, 4 more to go (we have 5 rooms).    So excited to see what all she has gotten in the mail when i go visit tomorrow. 

happy Friday the 13th!!!!   I hope to get my laptop back today too, finally.  I've felt lost without it for over a week.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning everyone.   I cant possible catch up but we are in our new house now!!!

John and Christie HI we are finally neighbors for real.

I have to drive down to the slum house to see if my credential are there and spackle a wall with DH.   Then I never have to return to that  bug infested mess.   


Have a good day everyone I will be busy again.

Did I miss much in chat?


----------



## katscradle

newmouse2008 said:


> Yes, she is going in on the 23rd



Teresa congrats on the 3500th post!


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> YEP!  I figure I'll fit right in   I plan to stay up with the Pop Warner kids and run the halls too...



Ladies - I am thinking our cookies and wine party just got busier


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> This is my 1500th post!




Congrats Kim!


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.   I cant possible catch up but we are in our new house now!!!
> 
> John and Christie HI we are finally neighbors for real.
> 
> I have to drive down to the slum house to see if my credential are there and spackle a wall with DH.   Then I never have to return to that  bug infested mess.
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone I will be busy again.
> 
> Did I miss much in chat?



Great news Liz!  Waiting to see pictures of the new house.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Ladies - I am thinking our cookies and wine party just got busier



Three things Don enjoys, amassed in one easy location....not saying a word.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Ladies - I am thinking our cookies and wine party just got busier



I just checked for availability (even non discounted rooms) and all Values are booked solid DAP Weekend.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone! Looks like some of you did everything you could to try to "kill" this thread last night! Wow. I'm still trying to catch up.
> 
> Thank you for all of the compliments on our Christmas cards.  Some years are better than others. Some years it's easier to think of something witty. Our family always loves when we put our furry kids in somehow, but hate it when we don't appear in the cards as well.  This year's idea involves just Phillip and I, but that's all I'm telling.  We try to mail right after Thanksgiving so this year I'll also post to Facebook (and here?) in early December sometime.
> 
> Anne - I haven't said anything yet, but just wanted to say that I LOVE YOUR PURPLE FONT AND LOVE YOUR POSITIVE ATTITUDE IN GENERAL (BEFORE AND AFTER YOUR CONFESSION ABOUT WHAT'S GOING ON IN YOUR LIFE) AND CANNOT WAIT TO MEET YOU AT DAP!!!!
> 
> Today's going to be a bummer for me. I'm working from home this morning, but then I have to go to the dentist. I have a broken tooth and they're going to do a crown. I've never had one, but Phillip has so I know what to expect. Trust me, I'm NOT looking forward to it.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> PS - THANK YOU TERESA!!!  (I got my e-mail that my credentials (er, um, badge) have mailed!!!!)



Dodie take care, try not to worry about your dental visit.
Here's hoping everything goes well.


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.   I cant possible catch up but we are in our new house now!!!
> 
> John and Christie HI we are finally neighbors for real.
> 
> I have to drive down to the slum house to see if my credential are there and spackle a wall with DH.   Then I never have to return to that  bug infested mess.
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone I will be busy again.
> 
> Did I miss much in chat?



Congrats on getting moved in to your new house.


----------



## Dodie

<===========caved to peer pressure and ordered the pink ladies' DAP hoodie this morning.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Three things Don enjoys, amassed in one easy location....not saying a word.



and a 96 oz. mug


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> <===========caved to peer pressure and ordered the pink ladies' DAP hoodie this morning.



I am trying to be frugal and am not looking.

I am thinking of making my own.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am trying to be frugal and am not looking.
> 
> I am thinking of making my own.



I am making my own too.  I have the facilities here at work to do it and we have a wholesale provider that we buy shirts from.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I just checked for availability (even non discounted rooms) and all Values are booked solid DAP Weekend.



I hear tell there is a get together. Nay, dare I say reunion of sorts going on this weekend as well.



Dodie said:


> <===========caved to peer pressure and ordered the pink ladies' DAP hoodie this morning.



It's okay. We still love you.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am making my own too.  I have the facilities here at work to do it and we have a wholesale provider that we buy shirts from.



My equipment is a little primitive - color inkjet printer, transfer paper and a hot iron.  But it works.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I am making my own too.  I have the facilities here at work to do it and we have a wholesale provider that we buy shirts from.



Cheater.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I figured it would be far more expensive than that. Still a pretty penny to spend, but I figured it would be at least $2000.




When he first started looking it was between 2800.- 3000.
I then took a fit and said no way are we going to pay that!
Well now I want to drive so we can do some real shopping.
There are some things we want that we can't take back if we are flying.
The shipping prices to Canada, makes it not worth buying.
If we drive we can get certain items.
Like the mickey head lighted lawn stakes!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> You hit the nail on the head - I need to keep myself busy and the more I am out of the house the better.
> 
> The down side, is that when I am stressed and overwhelmed I tend to try and set new goals - like graduate school.  So far, I have not applied to any schools.



Anne really think about it before you go doing something!
I also think you should make yourself scarce this weekend.
It will be better for you and the girls.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Three things Don enjoys, amassed in one easy location....not saying a word.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I have this years and last years and the year before and some really old POP - probably some other ones I just can't recall right now.




I never thought of bringing our older resort mugs!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> My equipment is a little primitive - color inkjet printer, transfer paper and a hot iron.  But it works.



We have the T-shirt Press & transfers.  I just have to decide what color shirts I want and order them.



jeanigor said:


> Cheater.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Anne really think about it before you go doing something!
> I also think you should make yourself scarce this weekend.
> It will be better for you and the girls.



I have learned that I get a little crazy when I am stressed and make very grandiose plans.  I am proud of myself, usually I at least go gather a bunch of information.  This tiime, I have stopped myself from doing even that.



katscradle said:


> I never thought of bringing our older resort mugs!



Well, I thought we needed big mugs for our lmao:


----------



## OKW Lover

Is it the singing or the top hat and tails that bothers DP?


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> I never thought of bringing our older resort mugs!



I figure since I have this year's mug from my Oct trip, I am just going to use it on this trip too.


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.   I cant possible catch up but we are in our new house now!!!
> 
> John and Christie HI we are finally neighbors for real.
> 
> I have to drive down to the slum house to see if my credential are there and spackle a wall with DH.   Then I never have to return to that  bug infested mess.
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone I will be busy again.
> 
> Did I miss much in chat?



Yay for being in the new house!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Ladies - I am thinking our cookies and wine party just got busier




That's ok we can deal with that!


----------



## jeanigor

OKW Lover said:


> Is it the singing or the top hat and tails that bothers DP?



The fact that I can't carry a tune in a bucket and I murder the French language.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I have learned that I get a little crazy when I am stressed and make very grandiose plans.  I am proud of myself, usually I at least go gather a bunch of information.  This tiime, I have stopped myself from doing even that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I thought we needed big mugs for our lmao:




See so you have it all together.


----------



## TXYankee

tlcoke said:


> I am making my own too.  I have the facilities here at work to do it and we have a wholesale provider that we buy shirts from.



I wear a ladies size 12...hint...hint...



katscradle said:


> I never thought of bringing our older resort mugs!



Are we all bringing old refillable mugs? I have a few!

[



You saw that we are planning a cookies and wine party, you bring the supplies, it will not be hard to add mimosas to the menu[/QUOTE]


Wine and cookie party?  Im in.  When & where?


----------



## katscradle

Have to take a shower and get dressed.
Then more laundry to do!
See you all in a bit!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> We have the T-shirt Press & transfers.  I just have to decide what color shirts I want and order them.





TXYankee said:


> I wear a ladies size 12...hint...hint...



Mens Medium...

But seriously those badge holders you posted earlier...



> You saw that we are planning a cookies and wine party, you bring the supplies, it will not be hard to add mimosas to the menu





TXYankee said:


> Wine and cookie party?  Im in.  When & where?



You know the rules.....


----------



## tlcoke

TXYankee said:


> I wear a ladies size 12...hint...hint...



I need to know Small, medium .... type sizes.  You never know, I might surprise you.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> But seriously those badge holders you posted earlier...



I can get those too.  They come in top or side loading formats.  Mine are the Top Load style. With my employee discount they are approximately $0.60 cents each.


----------



## tlcoke

Here the picture of the badge holders:


----------



## TXYankee

tlcoke said:


> I need to know Small, medium .... type sizes.  You never know, I might surprise you.



Only because you asked, Womans large or men's medium.


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to have to step away from the computer for a little while, they brought me some work to do...


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I am going to have to step away from the computer for a little while, they brought me some work to do...



The nerve of some people......


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> The nerve of some people......



Tell me about it....


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning

Happy Friday!

I have 500 letters I have to tri-fold.  That's okay, I plan on cheat folding them.    I take a stack of about 20 and fold them all at one time.  They will not be completely flat but once you stuff them into the envelope and press to seal it flattens the paper right out.  Works great and saves time.  We have a folding machine at one of our offices that could fold these in about 30 seconds.  The 2 woman who used it all the time have retired and now no one is allowed to touch it because we haven't been trained on how to operate it.  Absolutely ridiculous.  All they did was turn the machine on, put the paper in the tray and hit start.   Even I can handle that.


----------



## jeanigor

So what do you all think is more likely to happen?

A) We keep chatting, hit the 250 mark, we get shut down this afternoon, and start #3.

B) We keep chatting, hit the 250 mark, the thread is left open for the weekend with pages upon pages of people trying to be the last post.

C) We keep chatting, hit the 250 mark, and the thread is allowed to live until DAP.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Happy Friday!



Morning Kim!! 

Did you swing by the PO box on the way to work this morning?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tickledtink33 said:


> If you are staying at a Disney resort you can also pick them up there at the concierge (guest relations) counter.



Good to know...I wasn't sure if Will Call was just at MK...thanks for the info!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I can get those too.  They come in top or side loading formats.  Mine are the Top Load style. With my employee discount they are approximately $0.60 cents each.



Hey Tracey will you bring me 5 of the top load style to DAP!
I will pay you when I see you!
Please!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> I have 500 letters I have to tri-fold.  That's okay, I plan on cheat folding them.    I take a stack of about 20 and fold them all at one time.  They will not be completely flat but once you stuff them into the envelope and press to seal it flattens the paper right out.  Works great and saves time.  We have a folding machine at one of our offices that could fold these in about 30 seconds.  The 2 woman who used it all the time have retired and now no one is allowed to touch it because we haven't been trained on how to operate it.  Absolutely ridiculous.  All they did was turn the machine on, put the paper in the tray and hit start.   Even I can handle that.




I work in a print shop and we do that type folding when we have to hand fold something.  It's not cheating...we professsional's do it that way too.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning and Happy Friday!







tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> I have 500 letters I have to tri-fold.  That's okay, I plan on cheat folding them.    I take a stack of about 20 and fold them all at one time.  They will not be completely flat but once you stuff them into the envelope and press to seal it flattens the paper right out.  Works great and saves time.  We have a folding machine at one of our offices that could fold these in about 30 seconds.  The 2 woman who used it all the time have retired and now no one is allowed to touch it because we haven't been trained on how to operate it.  Absolutely ridiculous.  All they did was turn the machine on, put the paper in the tray and hit start.   Even I can handle that.



Good Morning Kim!
That's our tax dollars at work!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I am going to have to step away from the computer for a little while, they brought me some work to do...



Don't they know you have more important things to do!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> Here is the top 20:
> 
> jeanigor   	391
> AnneR 	315
> tlcoke 	264
> katscradle 	263
> Tonya2426 	165
> aspen37 	137
> kathrna 	133
> DVCsince02 	102
> spaddy 	91
> tickledtink33 	88
> wildfan1473 	80
> Launchpad11B 	79
> disneydreamgirl 	77
> corky441 	75
> scarlett873 	69
> hideeh 	67
> Dodie 	62
> kimisabella 	61
> georgemoe 	61
> sshaw10060 	60




Wow...20 to 13 in the standings...thanks to the gals from last night!


----------



## firsttimemom

Hi everyone! Looks like I missed a fun time here last night. I've been procrastinating this AM and now it's raining again and I need to run to Sam's, Michaels and the grocery store. Sooooo tired of the rain!!!!

Ongoing  to Anne

and  to Liz for finally getting settled.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Hey Tracey will you bring me 5 of the top side load style to DAP!
> I will pay you when I see you!
> Please!!!!



I can do that.  I wanted to pick up a couple more too.  Ok, I have to get to work.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> So what do you all think is more likely to happen?
> 
> A) We keep chatting, hit the 250 mark, we get shut down this afternoon, and start #3.
> 
> B) We keep chatting, hit the 250 mark, the thread is left open for the weekend with pages upon pages of people trying to be the last post.
> 
> C) We keep chatting, hit the 250 mark, and the thread is allowed to live until DAP.



I am thinking it will be B!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I can do that.  I wanted to pick up a couple more too.  Ok, I have to get to work.



Thank you, you are a sweetheart!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> So what do you all think is more likely to happen?
> 
> A) We keep chatting, hit the 250 mark, we get shut down this afternoon, and start #3.
> 
> B) We keep chatting, hit the 250 mark, the thread is left open for the weekend with pages upon pages of people trying to be the last post.
> 
> C) We keep chatting, hit the 250 mark, and the thread is allowed to live until DAP.



D) We keep chatting, hit the 250 mark and in the middle of the weekend, John does his magic.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Wow...20 to 13 in the standings...thanks to the gals from last night!



It's easy and fun to rack up the posts by having a simple chat


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Hi everyone! Looks like I missed a fun time here last night. I've been procrastinating this AM and now it's raining again and I need to run to Sam's, Michaels and the grocery store. Sooooo tired of the rain!!!!
> 
> Ongoing  to Anne
> 
> and  to Liz for finally getting settled.



Morning Liz, thanks for the hugs.  Rain has basically left us on the western part of the state.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> YEP!  I figure I'll fit right in   I plan to stay up with the Pop Warner kids and run the halls too...


Are you going to be in full pads, or street clothes?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I just popped in for a few quick minutes to get caught up...have to get back to work...talk to you later on!  Hope all are enjoying this fine Friday!!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Are you going to be in full pads, or street clothes?



I'm wearing shoulder pads and a helmet....nothing else.....


----------



## wildfan1473

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm wearing shoulder pads and a helmet....nothing else.....





Hmmm....methinks I'd better back up and read the rest of this story...


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm wearing shoulder pads and a helmet....nothing else.....



Best cover up that banana, young man....


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm wearing shoulder pads and a helmet....nothing else.....



What are you doing, trying to make all the girls scream and cry?
You will get arreasted for sure, and not by the disney police!


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> <===========caved to peer pressure and ordered the pink ladies' DAP hoodie this morning.



I did the same thing Dodie. After trying on the humugous large crew neck one, I had to get something I could be see in public wearing


----------



## katscradle

Does anyone know what I have to have in Farmville to expand
my farm to 22x22?


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Morning Kim!!
> 
> Did you swing by the PO box on the way to work this morning?



Will be checking it on my way home.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> I figure since I have this year's mug from my Oct trip, I am just going to use it on this trip too.




You rebel


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Does anyone know what I have to have in Farmville to expand
> my farm to 22x22?



Your farm has to already be expanded to 20x20 and 250,00 farm coins.


----------



## tickledtink33

tlcoke said:


> I work in a print shop and we do that type folding when we have to hand fold something.  It's not cheating...we professsional's do it that way too.



Good to know Tracey

I'm smarter than I thought.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Kim!
> That's our tax dollars at work!



Hi Anna

The post office is not currently supported by tax dollars, we are fully self sustaining.  At least for now.  But I'd be happy to take some extra tax dollars if anyone has any.  hehe

Checking the PO Box later today.  I hope our credentials are in there.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> I am going to have to step away from the computer for a little while, they brought me some work to do...



What nerve - how dare they !!!

There are important matters to be discussed here


----------



## wildfan1473

TXYankee said:


> You saw that we are planning a cookies and wine party, you bring the supplies, it will not be hard to add mimosas to the menu




Wine and cookie party?  Im in.  When & where?[/QUOTE]

Is this an exclusive party, or can anyone come?


----------



## hideeh

Good morning, I guess it is still morning!

Dodie and Marilee, you won't regret the pink hoodie. I  mine, A LOT! 

I wish I wouldn't have missed the fun last night, but I was reading New Moon so I am all set for the movie next week. 

Tracey can you say again what the harder plastic holders are called? My DH is going to be at Penn State for the game tomorrow and he can go into the student book store and look for them for us.  Otherwise I may be sending you the money to pick some up for us too!

I am off to enjoy the sunshine on my lunch hour. These sunny days here are numbered.


----------



## tickledtink33

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm wearing shoulder pads and a helmet....nothing else.....



Help....hurry up.....somebody hand me the stick!


----------



## Madi100

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.   I cant possible catch up but we are in our new house now!!!
> 
> John and Christie HI we are finally neighbors for real.
> 
> I have to drive down to the slum house to see if my credential are there and spackle a wall with DH.   Then I never have to return to that  bug infested mess.
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone I will be busy again.
> 
> Did I miss much in chat?




Congratulations on the new house!  It's so nice to be settled isn't it?


----------



## tickledtink33

tickledtink33 said:


> Help....hurry up.....somebody hand me the stick!



I know what your thinking 

NO DON

NOT THAT STICK!!!!


----------



## corky441

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm wearing shoulder pads and a helmet....nothing else.....




 . . . and what resort are you staying at? Someone has to get video - I didn't realize that "streaking" was back in style


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Is this an exclusive party, or can anyone come?



We can always crash it and bring the fun. They can't hit ya!



hideeh said:


> I am off to enjoy the sunshine on my lunch hour. These sunny days here are numbered.



Sunny here too. And starting to make the mercury climb. The birds outside are causing quite the racket. Couple hundred of them along the fence and in the tree out my window. Chirp. Chirp. Chirp. They remind me of us.


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm wearing shoulder pads and a helmet....nothing else.....





wildfan1473 said:


> Hmmm....methinks I'd better back up and read the rest of this story...



I've been around most of the morning and this one has me


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I know what your thinking
> 
> NO DON
> 
> NOT THAT STICK!!!!


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Wine and cookie party?  Im in.  When & where?



Is this an exclusive party, or can anyone come?[/QUOTE]

The firm part of the plan is my room at POP - I am brining cookies.  The rest of the plan is still in the works although it is now getting out of control with 96 oz mugs and shoulder pads


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> You rebel






corky441 said:


> What nerve - how dare they !!!
> 
> There are important matters to be discussed here



I am stuck waiting on a missing piece of art, so back to what is important!!



hideeh said:


> Tracey can you say again what the harder plastic holders are called? My DH is going to be at Penn State for the game tomorrow and he can go into the student book store and look for them for us.  Otherwise I may be sending you the money to pick some up for us too!



They don't have a brand name on them..They are Medical ID Badge Holders.  It is heavy gauge vinyl shatterproof plastic.  No problem, with me getting them, so let me know.


----------



## wildfan1473

hideeh said:


> Good morning, I guess it is still morning!
> 
> Dodie and Marilee, you won't regret the pink hoodie. I  mine, A LOT!
> 
> I wish I wouldn't have missed the fun last night, but I was reading New Moon so I am all set for the movie next week.
> 
> Tracey can you say again what the harder plastic holders are called? *My DH is going to be at Penn State for the game tomorrow *and he can go into the student book store and look for them for us.  Otherwise I may be sending you the money to pick some up for us too!
> 
> I am off to enjoy the sunshine on my lunch hour. These sunny days here are numbered.



Your DH is a lucky duck.  I'll be sitting on the couch watching the game.

Tracey, I may have to to have you pick one up for me, too


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Is this an exclusive party, or can anyone come?
> 
> The firm part of the plan is my room at POP - I am brining cookies.  The rest of the plan is still in the works although it is now getting out of control with 96 oz mugs and shoulder pads



We may have to Ban Don from the party...


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Tracey, I may have to to have you pick one up for me, too



I may just pick up several and bring them along.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Is this an exclusive party, or can anyone come?



The firm part of the plan is my room at POP - I am *brining *cookies.  The rest of the plan is still in the works although it is now getting out of control with 96 oz mugs and shoulder pads[/QUOTE]

Anne, we love you dearly, but what kind of cookies do you put in a brine?


----------



## tlcoke

Are the boards sluggish again???  I am trying to figure out if I  am having Internet connection problems or if the board is slow again.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> They don't have a brand name on them..They are Medical ID Badge Holders.  It is heavy gauge vinyl shatterproof plastic.  No problem, with me getting them, so let me know.



I wonder if they have them at Office Depot? I have to go and get office supplies next week, I'll have to check & see


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Your farm has to already be expanded to 20x20 and 250,00 farm coins.



I did that already and it keeps telling me coming soon when I try to purchase it.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> Are the boards sluggish again???  I am trying to figure out if I  am having Internet connection problems or if the board is slow again.



S......l......o.......w for me too. Reminds me of a dial-up connection


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> I wonder if they have them at Office Depot? I have to go and get office supplies next week, I'll have to check & see



I have never seen these anywhere commercially sold.  I think they are a Medical Supply style only.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Help....hurry up.....somebody hand me the stick!




Yeah Kim whap it with a stick!


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> S......l......o.......w for me too. Reminds me of a dial-up connection



Then it is the boards and not my internet connection.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> The firm part of the plan is my room at POP - I am *brining *cookies.  The rest of the plan is still in the works although it is now getting out of control with 96 oz mugs and shoulder pads



Anne, we love you dearly, but what kind of cookies do you put in a brine? [/QUOTE]


I am staying at BLT so this will be an outing for me!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Are the boards sluggish again???  I am trying to figure out if I  am having Internet connection problems or if the board is slow again.




No they are sluggish, been having problems here for a while now.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Anne, we love you dearly, but what kind of cookies do you put in a brine?
> 
> 
> I am staying at BLT so this will be an outing for me!



I am at All Star Music (Pop was booked already), so it will be an outing for me too.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> The firm part of the plan is my room at POP - I am *brining *cookies.  The rest of the plan is still in the works although it is now getting out of control with 96 oz mugs and shoulder pads



Anne, we love you dearly, but what kind of cookies do you put in a brine? [/QUOTE]

All my personal favorites - 
chocolate chip
oatmeal raisin
ginger snaps
peanut blossoms
reese's minature cups (don't remember the real name)
cranberry nut bread
pumpkin bread

I love to bake.  Just don't want to eat all my baking.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

corky441 said:


> . . . and what resort are you staying at? Someone has to get video - I didn't realize that "streaking" was back in style



Accesorized streaking, no less...


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Are the boards sluggish again???  I am trying to figure out if I  am having Internet connection problems or if the board is slow again.



very slow for me.  

My quotes aren't working either, but that could be operator error


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Are the boards sluggish again???  I am trying to figure out if I  am having Internet connection problems or if the board is slow again.





corky441 said:


> S......l......o.......w for me too. Reminds me of a dial-up connection


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I am at All Star Music (Pop was booked already), so it will be an outing for me too.



WooHoo partygoers with travelers!


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> very slow for me.
> 
> My quotes aren't working either, but that could be operator error



Quotes are messing up too...  The end quote is not falling the correct spot.  I have had to edit many quoted posts this morning.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Anne, we love you dearly, but what kind of cookies do you put in a brine?



All my personal favorites - 
chocolate chip
oatmeal raisin
ginger snaps
peanut blossoms
reese's minature cups (don't remember the real name)
cranberry nut bread
pumpkin bread

I love to bake.  Just don't want to eat all my baking.[/QUOTE]


That's fine I'll help you with the eating part!
Dibbs on the cranberry nut bread and chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> I am at All Star Music (Pop was booked already), so it will be an outing for me too.



I'm at All Star Music too.  Maybe we'll be neighbors!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> We may have to Ban Don from the party...



Ban Don the Run...Ban Don the Run... Sing it with me!


----------



## TXYankee

AnneR said:


> Is this an exclusive party, or can anyone come?



The firm part of the plan is my room at POP - I am brining cookies.  The rest of the plan is still in the works although it is now getting out of control with 96 oz mugs and shoulder pads[/QUOTE]

I am at the POP too!  I have an old Wilderness lodge mug & a Big Gulp cup.  As far as the shoulder pads,  I have a sweater from the 80's that would fit the bill.




tlcoke said:


> I may just pick up several and bring them along.



 Great idea!!!!



wildfan1473 said:


> The firm part of the plan is my room at POP - I am *brining *cookies.  The rest of the plan is still in the works although it is now getting out of control with 96 oz mugs and shoulder pads



Anne, we love you dearly, but what kind of cookies do you put in a brine? [/QUOTE]

I wont have a car, but I would be happy to ride shotgun for a wine run!  Im thinking we might want to pick up some UNbrined cookies just in case....


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> All my personal favorites -
> chocolate chip
> oatmeal raisin
> ginger snaps
> peanut blossoms
> reese's minature cups (don't remember the real name)
> cranberry nut bread
> pumpkin bread
> 
> I love to bake.  Just don't want to eat all my baking.





katscradle said:


> That's fine I'll help you with the eating part!
> Dibbs on the cranberry nut bread and chocolate chip cookies.



For me it is the Reese's, Peanut blossoms & Chocolate Chip...


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> Ban Don the Run...Ban Don the Run... Sing it with me!



    

OMG, I can't breathe!

Between this and Jen's pondering next year's epidemic on FB, I can't see straight from laughing.  I'm supposed to be working, DH is wondering what on earth I'm doing


----------



## katscradle

I am so glad this isn't a race, this is turtle speed I tell ya!
I need some help with my farmville it keeps giving me this message...
Oh no! It looks like all the bits got lost on the way to your computer. Please refresh your page.
I have refreshed and nothing happens.
I shut down the page and opened a new one..
Now what?


----------



## tickledtink33

AnneR said:


> Anne, we love you dearly, but what kind of cookies do you put in a brine?



All my personal favorites - 
chocolate chip
oatmeal raisin
ginger snaps
peanut blossoms
reese's minature cups (don't remember the real name)
cranberry nut bread
pumpkin bread

I love to bake.  Just don't want to eat all my baking.[/QUOTE]

I LOVE cookies, almost as much as cake.


----------



## AnneR

Todd what do you post when you get the 503 error message.  The boards are not just slow but broken for me.


Alex where are you???


----------



## katscradle

Well it's been a slice, of what I am not sure!
I have to go and order a birthday cake for Kenny.
His birthday is Sunday! 
He will be 12, an official tween! Oh god help me!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I am so glad this isn't a race, this is turtle speed I tell ya!
> I need some help with my farmville it keeps giving me this message...
> Oh no! It looks like all the bits got lost on the way to your computer. Please refresh your page.
> I have refreshed and nothing happens.
> I shut down the page and opened a new one..
> Now what?



Farmville is screwed up with an increase of traffic right now. They released the chicken coop, special eggs, brown hens, and the 22x22 expansion today. Why not space it out a day or two?


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> I'm at All Star Music too.  Maybe we'll be neighbors!


We will need to trade cell numbers before hand so we can meet up... I will have a rental car, so we can bypass the buses too.



disneydreamgirl said:


> Ban Don the Run...Ban Don the Run... Sing it with me!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Farmville is screwed up with an increase of traffic right now. They released the chicken coop, special eggs, brown hens, and the 22x22 expansion today. Why not space it out a day or two?



Thank you!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> We will need to trade cell numbers before hand so we can meet up... I will have a rental car, so we can bypass the buses too.




Woohoo if I play my cards right maybe I can get a pick up!


----------



## TXYankee

disneydreamgirl said:


> Ban Don the Run...Ban Don the Run... Sing it with me!



That is funny.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well it's been a slice, of what I am not sure!
> I have to go and order a birthday cake for Kenny.
> His birthday is Sunday!
> He will be 12, an official tween! Oh god help me!



I am getting ready to have two teenagers, Kara turns 13 in January although with her attitude you would think she was all ready there.

Tell Kenny Happy Birthday for me.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I am getting ready to have two teenagers, Kara turns 13 in January although with her attitude you would think she was all ready there.
> 
> Tell Kenny Happy Birthday for me.




I will!
As for your DD I know what you are going through, mine is 25.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I LOVE cookies, almost as much as cake.



I am an equal opportunity dessert eater.


cookies 
pie 
brownies 
ice cream
chocolate

I am most certainly the world's worse diabetic. Perhaps I should change my thankful thought of the day to: "I am thankful for advances in mass producing insulin and insulin delivery systems."


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Woohoo if I play my cards right maybe I can get a pick up!



The car is to fits 4, granted it is an economy sized car, so I can't say it will fit them comfortably.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Todd what do you post when you get the 503 error message.  The boards are not just slow but broken for me.
> 
> 
> Alex where are you???



I just reload the page. Could be a multitude of reasons. I'm not that much of a tech guy to be able to explain them. To me, its like the busy signal on a phone. "Please hang up and try again later."


----------



## corky441

disneydreamgirl said:


> Accesorized streaking, no less...



A well dressed man always wears a hat -


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Woohoo if I play my cards right maybe I can get a pick up!



We are lacking some minor details, just a small thing like WHEN???

It could end up being an after midnight event.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> We are lacking some minor details, just a small thing like WHEN???
> 
> It could end up being an after midnight event.



As of right now, each of my evenings is booked until midnight.

Thurs-Yeeha Bob
Fri-DATW
Sat-TSMM Party
Sun-MVMCP

So much for sleep!!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> We are lacking some minor details, just a small thing like WHEN???
> 
> It could end up being an after midnight event.



As of right now, each of my evenings is booked until midnight.

Thurs-Yeeha Bob
Fri-DATW
Sat-TSMM Party
Sun-MVMCP

So much for sleep!!!


----------



## corky441

The Brown truck of Joy just delivered my "pink hoodie" and it fits perfectly.

Just like Grease, but we are "the Pink Ladies" of the DIS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niQswFu2jWs&feature=related


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> As of right now, each of my evenings is booked until midnight.
> 
> Thurs-Yeeha Bob
> Fri-DATW
> Sat-TSMM Party
> Sun-MVMCP
> 
> So much for sleep!!!



Hence my question...


----------



## corky441

AnneR said:


> We are lacking some minor details, just a small thing like WHEN???
> 
> It could end up being an after midnight event.





jeanigor said:


> As of right now, each of my evenings is booked until midnight.
> 
> Thurs-Yeeha Bob
> Fri-DATW
> Sat-TSMM Party
> Sun-MVMCP
> 
> So much for sleep!!!



Well, cookies are great for breakfast - and so are the Mimosas


----------



## AnneR

corky441 said:


> Well, cookies are great for breakfast - and so are the Mimosas



good point


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Todd what do you post when you get the 503 error message.  The boards are not just slow but broken for me.
> 
> 
> Alex where are you???



What she said.

I actually have the opportunity to chat and play, and the boards are against me 



tlcoke said:


> We will need to trade cell numbers before hand so we can meet up... I will have a rental car, so we can bypass the buses too.



I've got a rental also 



katscradle said:


> Woohoo if I play my cards right maybe I can get a pick up!





tlcoke said:


> The car is to fits 4, granted it is an economy sized car, so I can't say it will fit them comfortably.



Like Tracey, mine is also an economy-size, but if there's room I'm happy to chauffer whenevery/wherever necessary!


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> As of right now, each of my evenings is booked until midnight.
> 
> Thurs-Yeeha Bob
> Fri-DATW
> Sat-TSMM Party
> Sun-MVMCP
> 
> So much for sleep!!!





jeanigor said:


> As of right now, each of my evenings is booked until midnight.
> 
> Thurs-Yeeha Bob
> Fri-DATW
> Sat-TSMM Party
> Sun-MVMCP
> 
> So much for sleep!!!





corky441 said:


> Well, cookies are great for breakfast - and so are the Mimosas



Wine and cookies make a fine breakfase or an afternoon snack!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> As of right now, each of my evenings is booked until midnight.
> 
> Thurs-Yeeha Bob
> Fri-DATW
> Sat-TSMM Party
> Sun-MVMCP
> 
> So much for sleep!!!



Maybe Sunday morning for breakfast since Todd is bailing on our House of Blues brunch


----------



## tickledtink33

I am now stuffing my nicely folded letters into 500 envelopes. I think I need to stop and have lunch.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Maybe Sunday morning for breakfast since Todd is bailing on our House of Blues brunch



My thoughts were Sunday morning or Saturday night post TSM party - We should make sure our rooms are all together so we don't disturb the neighbors.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Woohoo if I play my cards right maybe I can get a pick up!





TXYankee said:


> Wine and cookies make a fine breakfase or an afternoon snack!



My thought exactly breakfast or lunch or afternoon snack..


----------



## 3guysandagal

250!!!


Muahahahah!!

Snipes it!!


----------



## tlcoke

Just ran out and got some lunch, now I am getting ready to head to a meeting with my boss.


----------



## AnneR

Where did you come from John?  Sneaking in and snagging 250.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Where did you come from John?  Sneaking in and snagging 250.



He just barely beat me to it.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Lurking and waiting......

Couldn't get into the boards for the longest time.


----------



## hideeh

tlcoke said:


> They don't have a brand name on them..They are Medical ID Badge Holders.  It is heavy gauge vinyl shatterproof plastic.  No problem, with me getting them, so let me know.


Thank you. He is going to check, otherwise I'll PM for your addy and send you a check.



wildfan1473 said:


> Your DH is a lucky duck.  I'll be sitting on the couch watching the game.


Jennifer we have an extra ticket?!  This season has been hard, we hold four season tickets, but it seems like 2 or 5 people want to go! 




disneydreamgirl said:


> Ban Don the Run...Ban Don the Run... Sing it with me!


 



katscradle said:


> Woohoo if I play my cards right maybe I can get a pick up!


 Does John know you are trying to get picked up Katherine? 



corky441 said:


> The Brown truck of Joy just delivered my "pink hoodie" and it fits perfectly.
> 
> Just like Grease, but we are "the Pink Ladies" of the DIS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niQswFu2jWs&feature=related


  I like the "Pink Ladies" very clever! 

Thank goodness the Boards seem to be fixed?!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Now I have to go back and catch up on the last 20 pages...


BRB.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Lurking and waiting......
> 
> Couldn't get into the boards for the longest time.



 Not participating in the party planning I noted as well.


----------



## tlcoke

hideeh said:


> Thank you. He is going to check, otherwise I'll PM for your addy and send you a check.



You can pay me at DAP, depending on how many you need it is just going to be a dollar or two.


----------



## tlcoke

I have to head out to my meeting, I'll pop back in when I return around 3 pm.


----------



## 3guysandagal

First of let me say...

*CONGRATULATIONS BRANDIE!!!*


----------



## hideeh

tlcoke said:


> You can pay me at DAP, depending on how many you need it is just going to be a dollar or two.



I'll let you know for sure after he checks tomorrow. I would need 5. (The inlaws too!) I showed him the picture of yours and told him he was charged with completing the mission. 

I have a mental picture of Tracey standing on the corner outside the Dolphin before the seminar handing out id cases like illegal drugs!


----------



## wildfan1473

3guysandagal said:


> 250!!!
> 
> 
> Muahahahah!!
> 
> Snipes it!!





AnneR said:


> Where did you come from John?  Sneaking in and snagging 250.



I didn't even realize we were at that point until I saw his post 



hideeh said:


> Jennifer we have an extra ticket?!  This season has been hard, we hold four season tickets, but it seems like 2 or 5 people want to go!



If only I weren't so far away...if I can manage to get to PA during football season, I'll let you know!  My parents live in Pasadena, and I was thisclose to being able to go to the Rose Bowl last year   If only I hadn't just been to MF....


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> You weren't supposed to post this!
> You are in trouble mister!





chirurgeon said:


> Uh Oh!!!!  John, don't you know those aren't the type of pictures you are supposed to post of your lovely wife?
> 
> Kim





aspen37 said:


> John, you couldn't find a more flattering picture of your beautiful wife?



That was the best of 4 that I took.
Trust me, the others were "less flattering"


----------



## katscradle

WooHoo we got our credentials/badges in the mail today!
Webmaster John I love you!
I feel like I have just won a lottery!
Now i can pack, or should I say I am packed.
Got our badges, passports and annual passes, anything else we can buy when we get there.
I am just so happy right now.
John is sitting 10 feet from me and has no idea why I am laughing and crying at the same time.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Now I have to go back and catch up on the last 20 pages...
> 
> 
> BRB.



Don't bother John. 1 month til DATW. Concentrate on that!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> 250!!!
> 
> 
> Muahahahah!!
> 
> Snipes it!!



Congrats honey!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Don't bother John. 1 month til DATW. Concentrate on that!



How will he know all the plotting and planning we have done if he doesn't read all the pages??

He is supposed to make a stop in Maryland and North Carolina for DIS meets along the way.


----------



## tickledtink33

My mom picked up my mail at the post office for me and our credentials HAVE ARRIVED!


----------



## katscradle

[QUOTE

 Does John know youare trying to get picked up Katherine? 

  I like the "Pink Ladies" very clever! 

Thank goodness the Boards seem to be fixed?![/QUOTE]


Thank god the boards are fixed, and I don't think he would care!
But if we drive I don't need to be picked up.
In fact I can pick up a few!


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> My mom picked up my mail at the post office for me and our credentials HAVE ARRIVED!


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> WooHoo we got our credentials/badges in the mail today!
> Webmaster John I love you!
> I feel like I have just won a lottery!
> Now i can pack, or should I say I am packed.
> Got our badges, passports and annual passes, anything else we can buy when we get there.
> I am just so happy right now.
> John is sitting 10 feet from me and has no idea why I am laughing and crying at the same time.



You guys crack me up!


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> How will he know all the plotting and planning we have done if he doesn't read all the pages??
> 
> He is supposed to make a stop in Maryland and North Carolina for DIS meets along the way.



It would be quicker for him to just PM the 5 of you who have posted 25 pages of chatter. Then you can fill him in. I'm trying to do the poor guy a favor.


----------



## katscradle

hideeh said:


> I'll let you know for sure after he checks tomorrow. I would need 5. (The inlaws too!) I showed him the picture of yours and told him he was charged with completing the mission.
> 
> I have a mental picture of Tracey standing on the corner outside the Dolphin before the seminar handing out id cases like illegal drugs!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> That was the best of 4 that I took.
> Trust me, the others were "less flattering"




I'll trust you then!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> It would be quicker for him to just PM the 5 of you who have posted 25 pages of chatter. Then you can fill him in. I'm trying to do the poor guy a favor.



Get with the program
This is all about chatter - how else are we to have a celebration to remember.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> How will he know all the plotting and planning we have done if he doesn't read all the pages??
> 
> He is supposed to make a stop in Maryland and North Carolina for DIS meets along the way.




He is on page 227 right now and has no idea about my post yet!
I don't think I am going to tell him either!


----------



## hideeh

wildfan1473 said:


> If only I weren't so far away...if I can manage to get to PA during football season, I'll let you know!  My parents live in Pasadena, and I was thisclose to being able to go to the Rose Bowl last year   If only I hadn't just been to MF....



You are always welcome if you make it over this way! Some day I will get to go to a bowl game. ::sigh::


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> You guys crack me up!




Glad someone gets a chuckle from us!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> He is on page 227 right now and has no idea about my post yet!
> I don't think I am going to tell him either!



I guess it will be a nice surprise


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Get with the program
> This is all about chatter - how else are we to have a celebration to remember.



Get with the program? You clearly don't know me very well. Post away to your hearts content.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> It would be quicker for him to just PM the 5 of you who have posted 25 pages of chatter. Then you can fill him in. I'm trying to do the poor guy a favor.




I read him your post and he still wants to read everything!


----------



## wildfan1473

hideeh said:


> You are always welcome if you make it over this way! Some day I will get to go to a bowl game. ::sigh::



Thank you   I'm trying to talk DH into letting me come back in June when the Twins play the Phillies.  He thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> I read him your post and he still wants to read everything!



Get him a beer Katherine.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Get him a beer Katherine.



No beer today Paul we are going north this afternoon!
Did you see the picture he posted of me in my hunting outfit?


----------



## hideeh

wildfan1473 said:


> Thank you   I'm trying to talk DH into letting me come back in June when the Twins play the Phillies.  He thinks I'm nuts.



You are welcome to visit me in the summer time too, however you would still have a six hour drive accross the state to get to Philly.


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> No beer today Paul we are going north this afternoon!
> Did you see the picture he posted of me in my hunting outfit?



I did! I loved it. Very nice rifle, and Alicia says nice nails too!


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Does John know youare trying to get picked up Katherine?
> 
> I like the "Pink Ladies" very clever!
> 
> Thank goodness the Boards seem to be fixed?!




Thank god the boards are fixed, and I don't think he would care!
But if we drive I don't need to be picked up.
*In fact I can pick up a few*![/QUOTE]

Those sound like *COUGAR* words


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> I did! I loved it. Very nice rifle, and Alicia says nice nails too!




That was my father's gun! 
Thank you, and tell Alicia thanks too.


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Thank god the boards are fixed, and I don't think he would care!
> But if we drive I don't need to be picked up.
> *In fact I can pick up a few*!



Those sound like *COUGAR* words[/QUOTE]


I am part of the cougar club!


----------



## wildfan1473

hideeh said:


> You are welcome to visti me in the summer time too, however you would still have a six hour drive accross the state to get to Philly.



At least it's a beautiful drive...<sigh> I miss Pennsylvania


----------



## exwdwcm

back from yummy lunch at PF Chang's.  had the mini shot glass of the wall of chocolate! 

hoping more credentials arrived today at mom's.  

oh and I have a job interview on Monday! yee haw!  Get me outta this place!


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> back from yummy lunch at PF Chang's.  had the mini shot glass of the wall of chocolate!
> 
> hoping more credentials arrived today at mom's.
> 
> oh and I have a job interview on Monday! yee haw!  Get me outta this place!



:crosses fingers: for your job interview...


only the shot glass!?!?!?!?


----------



## jeanigor

Hey! My smileys moved!


----------



## corky441

exwdwcm said:


> back from yummy lunch at PF Chang's.  had the mini shot glass of the wall of chocolate!
> 
> hoping more credentials arrived today at mom's.
> 
> oh and I have a job interview on Monday! yee haw!  Get me outta this place!




Good luck on the interview


----------



## AnneR

exwdwcm said:


> back from yummy lunch at PF Chang's.  had the mini shot glass of the wall of chocolate!
> 
> hoping more credentials arrived today at mom's.
> 
> oh and I have a job interview on Monday! yee haw!  Get me outta this place!



Lunch today - Smart Ones frozen meal at the desk

Good Luck with your job interview on Monday.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Hey! My smileys moved!



Mine too - problem is the ones on the far right are cut off - I can barely see them


----------



## Dodie

The answer to a not so fun temporary crown visit to the dentist? A double sized Luxe Cosmopolitan at 2:43 in the afternoon. At home of course! Then Stephenie Meyer (Twilight saga author) on Oprah at 4:00.


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> The answer to a not so fun temporary crown visit to the dentist? A double sized Luxe Cosmopolitan at 2:43 in the afternoon. At home of course! Then Stephenie Meyer (Twilight saga author) on Oprah at 4:00.



That would do me in - I'd never see Oprah


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> The answer to a not so fun temporary crown visit to the dentist? A double sized Luxe Cosmopolitan at 2:43 in the afternoon. At home of course! Then Stephenie Meyer (Twilight saga author) on Oprah at 4:00.



put me right under the table...


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> WooHoo we got our credentials/badges in the mail today!
> Webmaster John I love you!
> I feel like I have just won a lottery!
> Now i can pack, or should I say I am packed.
> Got our badges, passports and annual passes, anything else we can buy when we get there.
> I am just so happy right now.
> John is sitting 10 feet from me and has no idea why I am laughing and crying at the same time.



You sneak!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> The answer to a not so fun temporary crown visit to the dentist? A double sized Luxe Cosmopolitan at 2:43 in the afternoon. At home of course! Then Stephenie Meyer (Twilight saga author) on Oprah at 4:00.



My kind of woman!!!

But why are you going to the dentist for a crown...wouldn't you go to the crown maker? Or at least the tiara maker? Why are you going to wear teeth on your head? Maybe you aren't my kind of woman???


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Don't bother John. 1 month til DATW. Concentrate on that!





Launchpad11B said:


> It would be quicker for him to just PM the 5 of you who have posted 25 pages of chatter. Then you can fill him in. I'm trying to do the poor guy a favor.



I know, you've got my back!


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> That would do me in - I'd never see Oprah





AnneR said:


> put me right under the table...



Drink Around The World is gonna be short for you two.


----------



## 3guysandagal

And once again I am caught up.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Drink Around The World is gonna be short for you two.



I believe I have shared this tidbit before - I suspect I will fail at the actual drinking around the world.  But I will be good company.


----------



## Dodie

Dodie said:


> The answer to a not so fun temporary crown visit to the dentist? A double sized Luxe Cosmopolitan at 2:43 in the afternoon. At home of course! Then Stephenie Meyer (Twilight saga author) on Oprah at 4:00.





corky441 said:


> That would do me in - I'd never see Oprah





AnneR said:


> put me right under the table...



I'm not proud that this is today's method of coping. It's not typical for me, but, I am determined to make it until Oprah. Phillip will make fun of me if I don't.



jeanigor said:


> My kind of woman!!!
> 
> But why are you going to the dentist for a crown...wouldn't you go to the crown maker? Or at least the tiara maker? Why are you going to wear teeth on your head? Maybe you aren't my kind of woman???



I honestly WISH this were the tiara type. It's my first dental crown. Part one of the procedure was no fun. Thus, the cosmo. Trust me! My DATW tiara is at the ready. Hmmm. Wonder what Phillip would think if he came in from putting up the Christmas lights to find me drinking my cosmo, watching Oprah, and wearing my lime green tiara?



jeanigor said:


> Drink Around The World is gonna be short for you two.



I managed 4 drinks during the PCC 1.0 DATW and can't imagine I'll make it past that in December either.  Not all of us are capable of the one drink per country adventure. There was a time when I would have been able to keep up. Alas, that has passed me by.

Note to self - Must remember to try that beer "in Japan" that Don? Paul? George? somebody really liked in May.


----------



## AnneR

I'll check in later - I am going to hit the road and try and beat the traffic home.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I managed 4 drinks during the PCC 1.0 DATW and can't imagine I'll make it past that in December either.  Not all of us are capable of the one drink per country adventure. There was a time when I would have been able to keep up. Alas, that has passed me by.



Ahem. Some of us did more than one drink per country......


----------



## hideeh

Dodie said:


> The answer to a not so fun temporary crown visit to the dentist? A double sized Luxe Cosmopolitan at 2:43 in the afternoon. At home of course! Then Stephenie Meyer (Twilight saga author) on Oprah at 4:00.



Sorry about the tooth pain! But the Cosmo should make it feel better soon, if not, have another one and see if that makes it feel better!

Stephenie is on Oprah today? I am outta here early!


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> I believe I have shared this tidbit before - I suspect I will fail at the actual drinking around the world. But I will be good company.


 


Then you can be on Todd Watch 2009.


----------



## Castaway Dave

*DAP Alert!! *

Got my credentials in the mail today. WOO HOO!!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Then you can be on Todd Watch 2009.



So Anne is watching the wolf???


----------



## jeanigor

Castaway Dave said:


> *DAP Alert!! *
> 
> Got my credentials in the mail today. WOO HOO!!



Congrats! The good news is pouring in!!!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Drink Around The World is gonna be short for you two.



Sadly - I will not be joining the DATW festivities until after dinner and the Candlelight Processional - I figure with the # of people in the group I should be able to locate you without any problems - I'll just look for Disney Security   We have an ADR at Chef de France for 5pm - so I might get to join the early slushie group for a pre-dinner cocktail.

I think with such a large group it'll take you a while to get around the lagoon - I'll catch up


----------



## Dodie

OOOH! I have totally non-Disney related good news to share too! Some of you may be psyched. Some of you will probably not be able to care less.

The NCAA Mens' Basketball Final Four is Indy next spring! Because of that, we put our names into the lottery for tickets after the Final Four last spring.  Just found out that we got them! Two tickets for Final Four weekend!  We figure if they are teams we care about, we'll go. If it ends up being four teams we don't care about, we'll sell them at a hefty profit (legal here in Indiana)!  

L-O-V-E good college basketball!!!!


----------



## corky441

I think Anne & I will be on "sober alert" someone has to be able to take all those incriminating photos & video

I was thinking of a post event blackmail auction myself


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


>


OK, that turtle is so darn cute!  


katscradle said:


> WooHoo we got our credentials/badges in the mail today!
> Webmaster John I love you!
> I feel like I have just won a lottery!
> Now i can pack, or should I say I am packed.
> Got our badges, passports and annual passes, anything else we can buy when we get there.
> I am just so happy right now.
> John is sitting 10 feet from me and has no idea why I am laughing and crying at the same time.


Yay!  I know you were nervous about getting them in time.


exwdwcm said:


> back from yummy lunch at PF Chang's.  had the mini shot glass of the wall of chocolate!
> 
> hoping more credentials arrived today at mom's.
> 
> oh and I have a job interview on Monday! yee haw!  Get me outta this place!


 P F Changs.  I could totally go for some Changs Spicy Chicken w/ brown rice right about now.  Yum


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> back from yummy lunch at PF Chang's.  had the mini shot glass of the wall of chocolate!
> 
> hoping more credentials arrived today at mom's.
> 
> oh and I have a job interview on Monday! yee haw!  Get me outta this place!




Here's hoping all goes well with your job interview on monday!
I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> OOOH! I have totally non-Disney related good news to share too! Some of you may be psyched. Some of you will probably not be able to care less.
> 
> The NCAA Mens' Basketball Final Four is Indy next spring! Because of that, we put our names into the lottery for tickets after the Final Four last spring.  Just found out that we got them! Two tickets for Final Four weekend!  We figure if they are teams we care about, we'll go. If it ends up being four teams we don't care about, we'll sell them at a hefty profit (legal here in Indiana)!
> 
> L-O-V-E good college basketball!!!!




Glad to hear about your win!
Sorry to hear about your tooth!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Ahem. Some of us did more than one drink per country......



The number 17 comes to mind.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Ahem. Some of us did more than one drink per country......



Although I did not have a drink in every country, I know I had more than 11.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> The number 17 comes to mind.



I wear the number proudly.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Update!


 Posts 
jeanigor  423 
AnneR  353 
katscradle  303 
tlcoke  299 
Tonya2426  165 
aspen37  138 
kathrna  133 
DVCsince02  103 
tickledtink33  98 
wildfan1473  94 
spaddy  92 
corky441  92 
Launchpad11B  84 
disneydreamgirl  82 
hideeh  73 
scarlett873  71 
Dodie  67 
3guysandagal  65 
georgemoe  62 
kimisabella  61 

Woo Hoo!! I made it back into the top 20!


----------



## corky441

nice work John


----------



## TXYankee

Do half drinks count?  I can make it around the world if I split a drink with someone in every country.  If I drink a whole drink I will join a Brizilian tour group.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hey everyone!

My good news today is I will be done Christmas shopping this weekend! I love online shopping.


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> I think Anne & I will be on "sober alert" someone has to be able to take all those incriminating photos & video
> 
> I was thinking of a post event blackmail auction myself



I'll be joining you too, my camera is ready...Todd suggested to me a while back about using the blackmail photos to help fund PCC 2.0


----------



## jeanigor

In case we're near the end of the thread.....


*There are other meet ups and events that are being organized by DIS'ers, but not official DIS Events. Some of these include:*
DVC Merry Mixer Meet on Thursday 12/10 @ 3pm-5pm. Cost: Membership in or Guest of a DVC owner.
Social viewing of Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Thurday 12/10 @ 6pm. Cost: Park admission.
7th Annual Jellyroll Meet at Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk on Thursday 12/10 @ 8pm. Cost: $10 cover, plus your food and drink.
Yeehaw Bob @ Port Orleans Riverside on Thursday, 12/10 @ 8:30pm. Cost: Free admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Lunch @ Fulton's at Downtown Disney, Friday, 12/11 @ 2pm. Cost: Your food, drink and tip.
Pre-DATW "Make sure they don't run out of Slushies!!!" Meet in France, Friday, 12/11 @ 4:45ish. Cost: Park Admission and slushie, if you choose.
Kathy's Peeps ride "Journey Into Imagination" on Friday, 12/11, around 5pm. Cost: Park admission.
Drink Around the World, Version DAP '09. Starting in Canada, World Showcase, Epcot @ 5:30. Cost: Park admission. Buy your own food and drink.
Give Kids the World voluntourist experience. Donate a couple hours at Give Kids the World on Saturday 12/12 @ 8am. Cost: Transportation to/from GKTW~see thread about this, people are looking to share a taxi or rental car.
Utilitarian viewing of the Osborne Lights at Disney's Hollywood Studios on Saturday 12/12 @ 7:30pm. Cost: Park admission.
Tonga Toast Breakfast at Kona Café/Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 9am. Cost: Price of food and drink.
Brunch at House of Blues on Sunday 12/13 @ 10:30am (tentative). Cost: Price of brunch + tax & tip.
Dole Whip for Bawb at Captain Cook's at the Polynesian on Sunday 12/13 @ 4pm (following the podcast taping). Cost: Price of Dole Whip.
Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday 12/13 (entry begins @ 4pm). Cost: Price of MVMCP ticket.

These are just some of the things that will be going on over the course of the weekend. I know for a fact at least two other major Disney fan groups are having events throughout the weekend as well.

If anyone has anything to add or edit about the above list, please let me know.
*
Hope that helps!!*


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Do half drinks count?  I can make it around the world if I split a drink with someone in every country.  If I drink a whole drink I will join a Brizilian tour group.



As long as I can still have one of my own besides the half you don't want....



wildfan1473 said:


> I'll be joining you too, my camera is ready...Todd suggested to me a while back about using the blackmail photos to help fund PCC 2.0



Shhhh!!! You're not supposed to remind them it was my idea. Otherwise I need to charge an executive producers fee of 5%. (In other words, I would get a 5% discount off the photos of me.....)


----------



## tlcoke

hideeh said:


> I have a mental picture of Tracey standing on the corner outside the Dolphin before the seminar handing out id cases like illegal drugs!



I'll be wearing the trench coat and the sunglasses in the corner taking cash and giving you a baggie with your badge holder in it....



AnneR said:


> I'll check in later - I am going to hit the road and try and beat the traffic home.



See you later tonight



corky441 said:


> I think Anne & I will be on "sober alert" someone has to be able to take all those incriminating photos & video
> 
> I was thinking of a post event blackmail auction myself



I thought this was my job.


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> I'll be joining you too, my camera is ready...Todd suggested to me a while back about using the blackmail photos to help fund PCC 2.0



Jen, if the 3 of us play our cards right, we can fund a cruise on the Dream in a Category 1 suite


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> OOOH! I have totally non-Disney related good news to share too! Some of you may be psyched. Some of you will probably not be able to care less.
> 
> The NCAA Mens' Basketball Final Four is Indy next spring! Because of that, we put our names into the lottery for tickets after the Final Four last spring.  Just found out that we got them! Two tickets for Final Four weekend!  We figure if they are teams we care about, we'll go. If it ends up being four teams we don't care about, we'll sell them at a hefty profit (legal here in Indiana)!
> 
> L-O-V-E good college basketball!!!!



I'm not a basketball fan, but as a College football and hockey fan, I can totally see how you are excited.  Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## tlcoke

Caught back up now after my meeting.  I see Katherine de-throned me from 3rd place in the standings while I was gone.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> I'll be wearing the trench coat and the sunglasses in the corner taking cash and giving you a baggie with your badge holder in it....
> 
> 
> 
> See you later tonight
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was my job.




Okay Tracey - you're in too - the 4 of us will really enjoy that suite


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> Jen, if the 3 of us play our cards right, we can fund a cruise on the Dream in a Category 1 suite


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> Okay Tracey - you're in too - the 4 of us will really enjoy that suite



That will be one fun cruise....


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> As long as I can still have one of my own besides the half you don't want....
> 
> 
> 
> Shhhh!!! You're not supposed to remind them it was my idea. Otherwise I need to charge an executive producers fee of 5%. (In other words, I would get a 5% discount off the photos of me.....)



Only 5%?  Your cheap!


----------



## corky441

I'm thinking- maybe we should get one of those little camera docking printers - we could print the pics right away and auction them off at the turnstiles on the way out of the Epcot. 

We could split up into two groups - just in case someone tries to leave via the International Gateway in the back


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Only 5%?  Your cheap!



I prefer economically minded.

As I prefer Disney Enthusiast to Freak.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> I'm thinking- maybe we should get one of those little camera docking printers - we could print the pics right away and auction them off at the turnstiles on the way out of the Epcot.
> 
> We could split up into two groups - just in case someone tries to leave via the International Gateway in the back



Quite the entrepreneurial venture capitalist, aren't we???

That's a polite way of saying effective extortionist, right?


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> I'm thinking- maybe we should get one of those little camera docking printers - we could print the pics right away and auction them off at the turnstiles on the way out of the Epcot.
> 
> We could split up into two groups - just in case someone tries to leave via the International Gateway in the back



I have one, but it doesn't work with my new camera.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Quite the entrepreneurial venture capitalist, aren't we???
> 
> That's a polite way of saying effective extortionist, right?



We have to pay for our Disney Fix somehow...


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> I'm thinking- maybe we should get one of those little camera docking printers - we could print the pics right away and auction them off at the turnstiles on the way out of the Epcot.
> 
> We could split up into two groups - just in case someone tries to leave via the International Gateway in the back



I don't know whether to be impressed or scared at how well you have this thought out


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I prefer economically minded.
> 
> As I prefer Disney Enthusiast to Freak.



You say tomato...


----------



## jeanigor

So the Purple-ish truck of joy (FedEx) is supposed to bring me a package either today or Monday....

Then the Brown Truck of Joy is slated for one sometime next week. DAP accessories!!!!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Quite the entrepreneurial venture capitalist, aren't we???
> 
> That's a polite way of saying effective extortionist, right?



Always thinking, always thinking. . . where do think Bernie got his idea for that pyramid scheme


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Then you can be on Todd Watch 2009.



Is there a job description for these duties??


----------



## AnneR

Castaway Dave said:


> *DAP Alert!! *
> 
> Got my credentials in the mail today. WOO HOO!!


----------



## AnneR

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My good news today is I will be done Christmas shopping this weekend! I love online shopping.



Christmas shopping - we're supposed to be Christmas shopping.  I didn't get the memo - 

If you can't guess, haven't started here.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Is there a job description for these duties??



Know where every bathroom is


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Is there a job description for these duties??



At the very least, you must be able to safely guard the tiara during tinkle breaks.


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> I don't know whether to be impressed or scared at how well you have this thought out



without proper planning - we'd never get to that Cat 1 suite - i don't do steerage well


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Know where every bathroom is



That is not a problem - I have children and they were once younger - we visited every bathroom in every park.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Christmas shopping - we're supposed to be Christmas shopping.  I didn't get the memo -
> 
> If you can't guess, haven't started here.



I am rather lucky. My dad's side of the family does a white elephant exchange and then swaps names for the kids. We usually exchange goodie baskets or cookie platters. DP is trying his hand at making special treats. He made marzipan on Wednesday. Last night he said he wasn't going to give that out. He was keeping it all!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> At the very least, you must be able to safely guard the tiara during tinkle breaks.



I sense a theme here - 


Frequent potty breaks!!


----------



## corky441

DATW - 28 days 1 hour 35 minutes


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I sense a theme here -
> 
> 
> Frequent potty breaks!!



Hyperglycemia = tinkle every chance I can get.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> DATW - 28 days 1 hour 35 minutes



25 minutes.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I am rather lucky. My dad's side of the family does a white elephant exchange and then swaps names for the kids. We usually exchange goodie baskets or cookie platters. DP is trying his hand at making special treats. He made marzipan on Wednesday. Last night he said he wasn't going to give that out. He was keeping it all!



On the serious side, I am lucky too, my brothers and I stopped exchaning gifts a long time ago, we just do children (all teenagers now).  That being said - Santa's funds this year are a little confusing so he may not have as much under the tree.

But the tradition will continue - Santa brings socks!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> 25 minutes.



Thank you Todd - I flunked clock in pre-school. Thank goodness for digital


----------



## mainegal

Just peeking in...
My goodness, you folks post alot during the work day! 

We have been boxing and moving the library all day today. Everything is so dusty!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Christmas shopping - we're supposed to be Christmas shopping.  I didn't get the memo -
> 
> If you can't guess, haven't started here.



I do my shopping the week after Christmas...I just now have to pull out everything I bought and figure out what I still need to get.  I am going to the Christmas Bazaars in our area this weekend and get ideas...However, I usually don't every have time to make the ideas I get.


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> At the very least, you must be able to safely guard the tiara during tinkle breaks.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Just peeking in...
> My goodness, you folks post alot during the work day!
> 
> We have been boxing and moving the library all day today. Everything is so dusty!



I was a slow day for me today.... I have had only 1 job and 1 meeting all day.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Just peeking in...
> My goodness, you folks post alot during the work day!
> 
> We have been boxing and moving the library all day today. Everything is so dusty!



I had quite a few last minute cancellations today so my day was unstructured.  See what happens when I don't have a plan.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I do my shopping the week after Christmas...I just now have to pull out everything I bought and figure out what I still need to get.  I am going to the Christmas Bazaars in our area this weekend and get ideas...However, I usually don't every have time to make the ideas I get.



Christmas #1 had to be rescheduled this year due to DAP....


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I sense a theme here -
> 
> 
> Frequent potty breaks!!



We will need to map out all Potties around World Showcase...Or hopefully we will have E-Ticket by then and the Podcast team has already done that for us.


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> Just peeking in...
> My goodness, you folks post alot during the *work* day!



Yeah my boss tries to call it that - for some reason this is so much more fun though


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> We will need to map out all Potties around World Showcase...Or hopefully we will have E-Ticket by then and the Podcast team has already done that for us.



Hint. Hint. Hint. Hint.


----------



## tlcoke

I go shopping for me on Black Friday Sales... I go and see what I can get the best bargain on...


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> We will need to map out all Potties around World Showcase...Or hopefully we will have E-Ticket by then and the Podcast team has already done that for us.



Good thinking - that will make life easier. Of course with a group our size they may need to put in porta-potties


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Hint. Hint. Hint. Hint.



 

It would make posting to the boards while I am in the production area so much simpler...(I got a sneak peak last weekend from one of the Beta Testers)


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> Good thinking - that will make life easier. Of course with a group our size they may need to put in porta-potties



In Louisville during Thunder over Louisville (the opening ceremony for the Kentucky Derby Festival)  they call them Thunder Pots...


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> In Louisville during Thunder over Louisville (the opening ceremony for the Kentucky Derby Festival)  they call them Thunder Pots...



Do people make a Boom Boom in them?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I go shopping for me on Black Friday Sales... I go and see what I can get the best bargain on...



I have taken to shopping online Black Friday.  Have no idea what I am doing this year.

My brother who got married this by the way - thanks for letting me know soon enough so I could attend - keeps telling me he is going to have a reception that day.  Maybe I will find out before the day of the event.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone!  I'm so happy I was able to extend my flight one more day, so now Kelly & I will get to go to the Podcast.  Since we're there one more night, I'm thinking we'll go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday night.  

Now, we're off to Disneyland to see the Christmas parade and have some holiday fun!!


----------



## hideeh

corky441 said:


> Good thinking - that will make life easier. Of course with a group our size they may need to put in porta-potties





tlcoke said:


> In Louisville during Thunder over Louisville (the opening ceremony for the Kentucky Derby Festival)  they call them Thunder Pots...



In the construction industry they call 'em job johns.  Ewwwww. I will hold it till my back teeth float before I use one of those things!


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> In Louisville during Thunder over Louisville (the opening ceremony for the Kentucky Derby Festival)  they call them Thunder Pots...



 that was your 1500th post

and this is my 900th  

a grand a glorious day 

I'm done for the day - I'll be around over the weekend but most likely won't get back to the boards very often. Have a great weekend everyone -


----------



## AnneR

Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm so happy I was able to extend my flight one more day, so now Kelly & I will get to go to the Podcast.  Since we're there one more night, I'm thinking we'll go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday night.
> 
> Now, we're off to Disneyland to see the Christmas parade and have some holiday fun!!


----------



## AnneR

hideeh said:


> In the construction industry they call 'em job johns.  Ewwwww. I will hold it till my back teeth float before I use one of those things!



me too


----------



## jeanigor

Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm so happy I was able to extend my flight one more day, so now Kelly & I will get to go to the Podcast.  Since we're there one more night, I'm thinking we'll go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday night.
> 
> Now, we're off to Disneyland to see the Christmas parade and have some holiday fun!!







corky441 said:


> that was your 1500th post
> 
> and this is my 900th
> 
> a grand a glorious day
> 
> I'm done for the day - I'll be around over the weekend but most likely won't get back to the boards very often. Have a great weekend everyone -



And what a glorious way to mark 1500...talking about portable lavatories....


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> I'm not proud that this is today's method of coping. It's not typical for me, but, I am determined to make it until Oprah. Phillip will make fun of me if I don't.
> 
> Note to self - Must remember to try that beer "in Japan" that Don? Paul? George? somebody really liked in May.



Nothing wrong with an afternoon cocktail to forget the dentist chair. Could be Kirin beer you are thinking about not sure. I'm not up on Asian beers so really don't know.  I'll do better. 



Dodie said:


> Two tickets for Final Four weekend!  We figure if they are teams we care about, we'll go. If it ends up being four teams we don't care about, we'll sell them at a hefty profit (legal here in Indiana)!
> 
> L-O-V-E good college basketball!!!!



Congrats on the tickets Dodie! Way cool!



jeanigor said:


> So the Purple-ish truck of joy (FedEx) is supposed to bring me a package either today or Monday....
> 
> Then the Brown Truck of Joy is slated for one sometime next week. DAP accessories!!!!



Nothing wrong with one of the trucks of joy making a visit.


----------



## 3guysandagal

hideeh said:


> In the construction industry they call 'em job johns.  Ewwwww. I will hold it till my back teeth float before I use one of those things!





AnneR said:


> me too



I have seen some pretty scary port-a-potties in my construction carreer.
How people get "filth" all over the walls I wil never understand. 
My father was a site supervisor for the company we worked for and would often order our own and put a company lock on it.
If we did not have our own he would tell the boys that he wouldn't blame them if they got in their car and go down the street to a restaurant or something to "go".

Just reminiscing about the good ole days..........


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I go shopping for me on Black Friday Sales... I go and see what I can get the best bargain on...



I stay home. Well, I try to. But I still end up going out. 

We are lucky. We can walk to the shopping centers that have WalMart, Staples, KMart and Penney's. And because we walked , we can't buy anything heavy or too expensive. Fun to people watch!


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> that was your 1500th post
> 
> and this is my 900th
> 
> a grand a glorious day
> 
> I'm done for the day - I'll be around over the weekend but most likely won't get back to the boards very often. Have a great weekend everyone -



WOO HOO!!!!   Now onward to 2000...125 posts per week, that is doable...


----------



## wildfan1473

hideeh said:


> In the construction industry they call 'em job johns.  Ewwwww. I will hold it till my back teeth float before I use one of those things!



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I have taken to shopping online Black Friday.  Have no idea what I am doing this year.
> 
> My brother who got married this by the way - thanks for letting me know soon enough so I could attend - keeps telling me he is going to have a reception that day.  Maybe I will find out before the day of the event.




Here is a website to see some of the Ads ahead of time...http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/


----------



## wildfan1473

This has been fun, but the kids are going to walk in the door any minute and I have to get J ready for hockey practice.  Have fun and don't do anything I wouldn't do


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> WOO HOO!!!!   Now onward to 2000...125 posts per week, that is doable...



I believe I have to post about 16 posts per day in order to reach my goal.
125 per week is about 18 per day. I think you can do it.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Here is a website to see some of the Ads ahead of time...http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/



I use http://bfads.net/. Always good to have more than one reference.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Do people make a Boom Boom in them?


That and many more unmentionables.....



hideeh said:


> In the construction industry they call 'em job johns.  Ewwwww.



Ewwwww 



hideeh said:


> I will hold it till my back teeth float before I use one of those things!



Me too, I only use them if I am horribly desperate.



jeanigor said:


> And what a glorious way to mark 1500...talking about portable lavatories....


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Here is a website to see some of the Ads ahead of time...http://www.blackfriday.info/sales/





jeanigor said:


> I use http://bfads.net/. Always good to have more than one reference.



I have been following on FB - Target is tempting...


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> WOO HOO!!!!   Now onward to 2000...125 posts per week, that is doable...



Oh, my! Sure you can do! 
Can I do it, too? I don't want to be left behind!

Sometimes I post on other boards, just for hoots and giggles.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I use http://bfads.net/. Always good to have more than one reference.



Thanks for your site, mine is also on FB with updates to when new ads are posted...


----------



## AnneR

Brownies are in the oven.

Special request by DD15.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I have been following on FB - Target is tempting...



Yes that TV in their ad is very temping, but I refuse to hit Target when they open any more..They don't do any preventive measures to keep someone from getting hurt and they only have a couple of the Big Ticket items so unless you camp out on their doorstep, you won't get it any way.


----------



## mainegal

My Chrismas shopping life has gotten easier. All grown up siblings with no children. Not much shopping needed.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Oh, my! Sure you can do!
> Can I do it, too? I don't want to be left behind!
> 
> Sometimes I post on other boards, just for hoots and giggles.



There are other boards? 



tlcoke said:


> Thanks for your site, mine is also on FB with updates to when new ads are posted...



I am following mine on Facebook, and will now follow yours as well. An informed shopper gets good deals.



AnneR said:


> Brownies are in the oven.
> 
> Special request by DD15.



Perhaps you should take lessons in Todd watching. I'll hop on the next plane and be there before too long.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I believe I have to post about 16 posts per day in order to reach my goal.
> 125 per week is about 18 per day. I think you can do it.



I think I can do 18 posts a day...Very doable


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Brownies are in the oven.



Brownies for me, too. For my birthday!
Some variety of Ghirahdelli boxed mix.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I am following mine on Facebook, and will now follow yours as well. An informed shopper gets good deals.



I will have to friend yours as well..


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I think I can do 18 posts a day...Very doable



No, go for an even 20!


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> This has been fun, but the kids are going to walk in the door any minute and I have to get J ready for hockey practice.  Have fun and don't do anything I wouldn't do



Have a good weekend Jennifer!!


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Brownies for me, too. For my birthday!
> Some variety of Ghirahdelli boxed mix.



It is your birthday?


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Yes that TV in their ad is very temping, but I refuse to hit Target when they open any more..They don't do any preventive measures to keep someone from getting hurt and they only have a couple of the Big Ticket items so unless you camp out on their doorstep, you won't get it any way.



I heard that Wal Mart is not going to close, so they won't have opening morning Black Friday deaths like last year.
Does that mean they will be open on Thanksgiving Day?!


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> It is your birthday?



I am over fifty - I get a "birthday month"!

Actual day is the 21st.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I heard that Wal Mart is not going to close, so they won't have opening morning Black Friday deaths like last year.
> Does that mean they will be open on Thanksgiving Day?!



The Super Walmarts are open on Thanksgiving already, so it make sense to open their non grocery stores too..  I stay away from the Targets & walmarts until 1 hour after they open their sales, as I have been in their lines when a near riot takes place over someone trying to cut in line when the doors open.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> I heard that Wal Mart is not going to close, so they won't have opening morning Black Friday deaths like last year.
> Does that mean they will be open on Thanksgiving Day?!



Meijer is. I used to work it. Much easier than standing outside in the cold.



mainegal said:


> I am over fifty - I get a "birthday month"!
> 
> Actual day is the 21st.



I am celebrating the whole month, too. And part of next month.


----------



## sah95

mainegal said:


> I heard that Wal Mart is not going to close, so they won't have opening morning Black Friday deaths like last year.
> Does that mean they will be open on Thanksgiving Day?!



I read on Yahoo home page that "most" Wal-Marts will not close on Thanksgiving, but stay open 24 hrs.


----------



## tlcoke

Todd, apparently it is your Black Friday site I am following on Facebook and I get emails from the other site...


----------



## Launchpad11B

George and Dodie, the beer in Japan was great. Tamra and I enjoyed one while Don and Aaron licked each others ice cream cones.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I am celebrating the whole month, too. And part of next month.



I will do this in 2010 for sure!


----------



## AnneR

> Perhaps you should take lessons in Todd watching. I'll hop on the next plane and be there before too long.



I am sure that I need lessons.  However, there is this event that is happening tomorrow...






AT YOUR PLACE



I think it is proper etiquette to be in the same state as your guests.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Meijer is. I used to work it. Much easier than standing outside in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> I am celebrating the whole month, too. And part of next month.



I usually hit Meijer on Thursday and then again on Friday and sometimes even Saturday, since they have different specials on each day...


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Brownies for me, too. For my birthday!
> Some variety of Ghirahdelli boxed mix.



I am happy to share, but just Betty Crocker - my picky daughter doesn't like Ghirahdelli

Not sure where that came from.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am sure that I need lessons.  However, there is this event that is happening tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT YOUR PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is proper etiquette to be in the same state as your guests.



Todd, Speaking of said event...did I miss you FB post with more details on your Internet event???


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Todd, apparently it is your Black Friday site I am following on Facebook and I get emails from the other site...



Heheheh



Launchpad11B said:


> George and Dodie, the beer in Japan was great. Tamra and I enjoyed one while Don and Aaron licked each others ice cream cones.







AnneR said:


> I am sure that I need lessons.  However, there is this event that is happening tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT YOUR PLACE
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is proper etiquette to be in the same state as your guests.



Details. Details. I can be back in time for that....Brownies are worth it.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Heheheh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details. Details. I can be back in time for that....Brownies are worth it.



So will you be driving or flying?  Brownies come out of the oven at 5:15.


----------



## wildfan1473

Oh, Oh, I had to come and tell you ................

my pink hoodie has arrived!  And so has my t-shirt.  And my photopass CD. 



FYI - T-shirt and hoodie were women's cut, a little bigger than I expected, but not enough to wish I ordered a smaller size.

'k, gotta get ready for hockey........


----------



## tlcoke

Ghirahdelli Chocolate........YUM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Todd, Speaking of said event...did I miss you FB post with more details on your Internet event???



I updated the event page. Nothing fancy. Promise. Don't have high expectations.


----------



## mainegal

It's been fun being you late afternoon DAP mascot. 
I am going home now!


----------



## TXYankee

Launchpad11B said:


> George and Dodie, the beer in Japan was great. Tamra and I enjoyed one while *Don and Aaron licked each others ice cream cones*.



Kind of glad I missed that!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Ghirahdelli Chocolate........YUM!!!!!!!!!!



At least half dozen Brownie varieties at the grocery store. 
I bought three to try.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> It's been fun being you late afternoon DAP mascot.
> I am going home now!



Have a good weekend Lyn


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Oh, Oh, I had to come and tell you ................
> 
> my pink hoodie has arrived!  And so has my t-shirt.  And my photopass CD.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - T-shirt and hoodie were women's cut, a little bigger than I expected, but not enough to wish I ordered a smaller size.
> 
> 'k, gotta get ready for hockey........


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> So will you be driving or flying?  Brownies come out of the oven at 5:15.



I will hop on the Concord, momentarily...



wildfan1473 said:


> Oh, Oh, I had to come and tell you ................
> 
> my pink hoodie has arrived!  And so has my t-shirt.  And my photopass CD.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - T-shirt and hoodie were women's cut, a little bigger than I expected, but not enough to wish I ordered a smaller size.
> 
> 'k, gotta get ready for hockey........



Excited!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I updated the event page. Nothing fancy. Promise. Don't have high expectations.



I'll have to check it out..


----------



## Launchpad11B

TXYankee said:


> Kind of glad I missed that!



They had a real "bromance" going!


----------



## AnneR

TXYankee said:


> Kind of glad I missed that!



Me too


----------



## AnneR

> I will hop on the Concord, momentarily...



new plan needed, they took all the Concords out of service...


----------



## tlcoke

TXYankee said:


> Kind of glad I missed that!





AnneR said:


> Me too



Same here


----------



## tlcoke

I am getting ready to head home, I'll pop back in later and see if anyone is around...


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> new plan needed, they took all the Concords out of service...



That's what they want you to believe....


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am getting ready to head home, I'll pop back in later and see if anyone is around...



Have a great weekend Tracey if I don't see you later.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> That's what they want you to believe....



I'm so very naive


----------



## OKW Lover

tlcoke said:


> We will need to map out all Potties around World Showcase...Or hopefully we will have E-Ticket by then and the Podcast team has already done that for us.



Not to worry.  Even if E-Ticket isn't out by then, from long experience some of us know all the restroom locations...and of the secluded topiaries.


----------



## AnneR

OKW Lover said:


> Not to worry.  Even if E-Ticket isn't out by then, from long experience some of us know all the restroom locations...and of the secluded topiaries.



I don't think that I am up on the secluded topiaries...


Todd we may have a problem.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I don't think that I am up on the secluded topiaries...
> 
> 
> Todd we may have a problem.



Do you know where the fountains are? They work too.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Do you know where the fountains are? They work too.



yes...



Does this fall under other duties as assigned??


I think I need a pay raise.


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> That's what they want you to believe....



Yep, JFK and Elvis fly on them just about every week!


----------



## AnneR

TXYankee said:


> Yep, JFK and Elvis fly on them just about every week!



I guess only FAMOUS people can fly them


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Yep, JFK and Elvis fly on them just about every week!





AnneR said:


> I guess only FAMOUS people can fly them



 That's how I know about.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> That's how I know about.



Your so special.


----------



## TXYankee

AnneR said:


> Your so *specia*l.



I agree!


----------



## shellyminnie

Major drama at work today!! 

My direct supervisor was given two options: resign or be terminated. He chose to resign and his assitant (who as been there all of 3 days) was made acting AMA. 

Now, this did not come as a total surprise as it was apparent he was way over his head in the position. He had no idea what he was doing and had no concept of deadlines. It will be ian interesting few weeks to say the least.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Major drama at work today!!
> 
> My direct supervisor was given two options: resign or be terminated. He chose to resign and his assitant (who as been there all of 3 days) was made acting AMA.
> 
> Now, this did not come as a total surprise as it was apparent he was way over his head in the position. He had no idea what he was doing and had no concept of deadlines. It will be ian interesting few weeks to say the least.



Wow - what a way to end the week.

Are you still enjoying your work despite the drama?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Your so special.





TXYankee said:


> I agree!



I agree too....


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> Wow - what a way to end the week.
> 
> Are you still enjoying your work despite the drama?



You know I am!! I love the people I work with (Well, most of them) and it's a great learning experience!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> You know I am!! I love the people I work with (Well, most of them) and it's a great learning experience!!



That's great.  It is always best if you are enjoying the people and the tasks at work otherwise its just drudgery.


----------



## LMO429

shellyminnie said:


> Major drama at work today!!
> 
> My direct supervisor was given two options: resign or be terminated. He chose to resign and his assitant (who as been there all of 3 days) was made acting AMA.
> 
> Now, this did not come as a total surprise as it was apparent he was way over his head in the position. He had no idea what he was doing and had no concept of deadlines. It will be ian interesting few weeks to say the least.



WOW that sounds like a crazy day!  I thought you couldnt collect unemployment if you voluntarily resign! I wonder how they worked all that out


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> That is not a problem - I have children and they were once younger - we visited every bathroom in every park.



Hey hey now
I have overactive bladder and have been in every bathroom in Disney.
This is not such a bad thing you know.
It beats peeing on the floor!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Hey hey now
> I have overactive bladder and have been in every bathroom in Disney.
> This is not such a bad thing you know.
> It beats peeing on the floor!



So true.

My youngest had a thing about checking out bathrooms so we were always finding them.  Of course she was terrified of the magic potties.  I didn't learn about the trick with post-it notes until she had outgrown her fears.

I can still hear her screaming "its gonna get me mom"


----------



## hideeh

Lots of potty talk this evening! 

Brownies too....mmmmm!  I just had a hot fudge sundae with peanuts from DQ.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I do my shopping the week after Christmas...I just now have to pull out everything I bought and figure out what I still need to get.  I am going to the Christmas Bazaars in our area this weekend and get ideas...However, I usually don't every have time to make the ideas I get.




We keep christmas simple in this house!
It's also just us, so there are 3 gifts each.
1. from mom and dad or each other
2. from sibling
3. is from santa 
and then our stockings and no they are not the huge ones.
This way we don't break the bank, have disappointed children and they get what they really want.
I have started my shopping officially now as I have 1 gift bought.
8 more to go and stockings are done a few days before christmas.


----------



## chirurgeon

hideeh said:


> In the construction industry they call 'em job johns.  Ewwwww. I will hold it till my back teeth float before I use one of those things!



I go to a massive camping event every August.  I have learned the way of porta-johns many years ago. Never thought I would see my mom use one, but we went to a crew race and they didn't have any convenient flushies.  The look on her face was truly worth it.  And they were fairly decently maintained. And at another race, the porta-johns were in better shape than the flushies.  

Kim


----------



## Minnie Lor

Popping into say howdy. You all have been busy beavers today. You know, probably by the time we get to DAP we'll all be talked out and no one will have anything to say. You think? 

Had a busy day but not with customers. Had to put together 9 Christmas trees. I am bushed. Planned on doing a bunch of stuff tonight but I'm kicking back and watching the live webcam from Disney. Last night they had Holiday Wishes, Illuminations, and Fantasmic. Of course, I missed it. Hoping for at least a partial repeat tonight.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I go shopping for me on Black Friday Sales... I go and see what I can get the best bargain on...




We don't have anything like that up here.
Our boxing day sales suck in comparision to the US.
We tried in 2006 to go to a mall on boxing day when we were in Florida.
After a couple of hours and not finding a parking space we gave up and went back to our hotel.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Do people make a Boom Boom in them?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi All, 

I hope everyone is having a good day. I'm resting up tonight from the long week. 

See you in the a.m.

Nikki


----------



## katscradle

Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm so happy I was able to extend my flight one more day, so now Kelly & I will get to go to the Podcast.  Since we're there one more night, I'm thinking we'll go to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday night.
> 
> Now, we're off to Disneyland to see the Christmas parade and have some holiday fun!!




Yay for the extenision!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Minnie Lor said:


> Popping into say howdy. You all have been busy beavers today. You know, probably by the time we get to DAP we'll all be talked out and no one will have anything to say. You think?
> 
> Had a busy day but not with customers. Had to put together 9 Christmas trees. I am bushed. Planned on doing a bunch of stuff tonight but I'm kicking back and watching the live webcam from Disney. Last night they had Holiday Wishes, Illuminations, and Fantasmic. Of course, I missed it. Hoping for at least a partial repeat tonight.



Where is the live webcam?


----------



## katscradle

hideeh said:


> In the construction industry they call 'em job johns.  Ewwwww. I will hold it till my back teeth float before I use one of those things!



Yeah you got that right EWWWWWWW
I had to take my little one as he had to go #2 at the muddy buddy.
Can you say trauma!!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> WOO HOO!!!!   Now onward to 2000...125 posts per week, that is doable...




Congrats on your 1500th post Tracey!


----------



## Minnie Lor

*NikkiBell* said:


> Where is the live webcam?



I can't say the name because they got banned from the dis for using the dis name or some derivitive.

Click on live video and then at the bottom click 1-4 feeds. There are 4 cameras at BLT.

Edit: deleted the address just in case.


----------



## hideeh

shellyminnie said:


> Major drama at work today!!
> 
> My direct supervisor was given two options: resign or be terminated. He chose to resign and his assitant (who as been there all of 3 days) was made acting AMA.
> 
> Now, this did not come as a total surprise as it was apparent he was way over his head in the position. He had no idea what he was doing and had no concept of deadlines. It will be ian interesting few weeks to say the least.



Sorry for the drama Shelly, but maybe in the pecking order this is good for you in the long term?


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> The Super Walmarts are open on Thanksgiving already, so it make sense to open their non grocery stores too..  I stay away from the Targets & walmarts until 1 hour after they open their sales, as I have been in their lines when a near riot takes place over someone trying to cut in line when the doors open.



We also don't have things like that happen up here either.
If something is going on sale you go and get in line.
Then about 20 minutes before the store opens they send out sales people.
They ask what you are there to buy.
Like when the wiifit came to canada.
I am here for a wiifit.
Each store only gets say 20.
They give you a slip of paper with a # on it.
Then when the store opens you go to the cash.
Give the cashier your slip and she has someone get the item for you.
This way there is not a stampede, or riot.


----------



## hideeh

katscradle said:


> Yeah you got that right EWWWWWWW
> I had to take my little one as he had to go #2 at the muddy buddy.
> Can you say trauma!!



I am not sure what I would have done! 

I was told when I started working for this construction company by one of the foremen "you haven't lived until you have had your morning constitutional in a job johnny when it is five below zero outside."  TMI!!! Thank goodness they have indoor plumbing for my office!


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> Oh, Oh, I had to come and tell you ................
> 
> my pink hoodie has arrived!  And so has my t-shirt.  And my photopass CD.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - T-shirt and hoodie were women's cut, a little bigger than I expected, but not enough to wish I ordered a smaller size.
> 
> 'k, gotta get ready for hockey........



Another fun mail day for you!!!!



tlcoke said:


> Ghirahdelli Chocolate........YUM!!!!!!!!!!



I LOVE Ghirahdelli!  I loved going to the factory in San Francisco.  Fun!



AnneR said:


> I guess only FAMOUS people can fly them



That's how he knew about them!



katscradle said:


> Congrats on your 1500th post Tracey!



Congratulations, Tracey!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Okay Nikki ~ I hope you got that because they think I'll get banned if I leave my post. I'm going to edit it now.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I am happy to share, but just Betty Crocker - my picky daughter doesn't like Ghirahdelli
> 
> Not sure where that came from.



What!!!!
Children have no taste.
how can anyone not like Ghirahdelli!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Major drama at work today!!
> 
> My direct supervisor was given two options: resign or be terminated. He chose to resign and his assitant (who as been there all of 3 days) was made acting AMA.
> 
> Now, this did not come as a total surprise as it was apparent he was way over his head in the position. He had no idea what he was doing and had no concept of deadlines. It will be ian interesting few weeks to say the least.




Your right that a major drama!
Duck down and stay out of the way!
Something may hit the fan yet.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> What!!!!
> Children have no taste.
> how can anyone not like Ghirahdelli!



She is one stubborn child.  She only likes Betty Crocker brownies.  Go figure.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> She is one stubborn child.  She only likes Betty Crocker brownies.  Go figure.



And I love Duncan Hines dark .... with chocolate chips inside.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> So true.
> 
> My youngest had a thing about checking out bathrooms so we were always finding them.  Of course she was terrified of the magic potties.  I didn't learn about the trick with post-it notes until she had outgrown her fears.
> 
> I can still hear her screaming "its gonna get me mom"


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> And I love DH dark .... with chocolate chips inside.



Anything chocolate or fudge is good.

She does not like the consistency of DH.  Picky, Picky, Picky


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Anything chocolate or fudge is good.
> 
> She does not like the consistency of DH.  Picky, Picky, Picky



I like the top to get the high shine where it flakes off.


----------



## katscradle

Ok we are off to the cottage see you in a bit!
Behave and have a good night!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Ok we are off to the cottage see you in a bit!
> Behave and have a good night!



safe travels


----------



## mainegal

DAP mascot back!

Under your good influence, I am making brownies tonight.
Ghiradelli Double Chocolate. I make them in a pan that is for muffin tops.


----------



## Minnie Lor

katscradle said:


> Ok we are off to the cottage see you in a bit!
> Behave and have a good night!



That sounds like a blast. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Minnie Lor

mainegal said:


> DAP mascot back!
> 
> Under your good influence, I am making brownies tonight.
> Ghiradelli Double Chocolate. I make them in a pan that is for muffin tops.




Mmmmm, good idea.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> DAP mascot back!
> 
> Under your good influence, I am making brownies tonight.
> Ghiradelli Double Chocolate. I make them in a pan that is for muffin tops.



Glad I could be a good influence. 

I still have a full pan of brownies at my house.


----------



## hideeh

AnneR said:


> Glad I could be a good influence.
> 
> I still have a full pan of brownies at my house.



You said you could be in Erie in 5 hours right?  If you really hurry you can be at my house in time for us to have a midnight snack!


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> Glad I could be a good influence.
> 
> I still have a full pan of brownies at my house.



I want brownies now.  I can't stand all this brownie talk.


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> DAP mascot back!
> 
> Under your good influence, I am making brownies tonight.
> Ghiradelli Double Chocolate. I make them in a pan that is for muffin tops.



Yay!  Dap mascot!!!  Hey Lyn, if you send me a picture I will be happy to take you as a flattie, if no one else has already said that they would.  I'm taking DH as a flattie as well.  He would love to be here for DATW.


----------



## AnneR

hideeh said:


> You said you could be in Erie in 5 hours right?  If you really hurry you can be at my house in time for us to have a midnight snack!




But I have to pick my DD15 up in an hour and a half.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Glad I could be a good influence.
> 
> I still have a full pan of brownies at my house.



They would so be gone around here (ONLY b/c of ME!)


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> I want brownies now.  I can't stand all this brownie talk.



I try to keep at least one mix on hand so that when the craving hits - I can bake.


----------



## mainegal

I should have made a big pan so I could make more servings to share with the people who helping pack and move the library Saturday.
I will be getting pizza for them.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I should have made a big pan so I could make more servings to share with the people who helping pack and move the library Saturday.
> I will be getting pizza for them.



Hindsight is always 20x20.

I am sure they will appreciate the pizza.


----------



## hideeh

spaddy said:


> I want brownies now.  I can't stand all this brownie talk.



I have a mix that has the cream cheese in it, I think I am going see how long they take to bake!    



AnneR said:


> But I have to pick my DD15 up in an hour and a half.


 Details, details....you can always bring her with you! I'll wait the extra 1/2 hour! OR I like brownies for breakfast too!



kathrna said:


> They would so be gone around here (ONLY b/c of ME!)


 That is my problem, when I make them, I eat them, ALL!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> They would so be gone around here (ONLY b/c of ME!)



Very unusual for me as well - just not hungry


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> I should have made a big pan so I could make more servings to share with the people who helping pack and move the library Saturday.
> I will be getting pizza for them.



That is so thoughtful of you.  I know helpers love it when you feed them!


----------



## kathrna

Brownies have eggs in them, so they MUST be good for you.  And if you replace the oil with apple sauce, then you've got fruit and flour.  And chocolate is good for you.  It's the perfect snack.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Wonder where everyone is tonight? Anybody have any big weekend plans?


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Wonder where everyone is tonight? Anybody have any big weekend plans?



I posted my plans in full detail this morning - I lead such an exciting life


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> I posted my plans in full detail this morning - I lead such an exciting life



As do we all.


----------



## Dodie

I *hate *you guys.  I would KILL for some brownies right now.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> We also don't have things like that happen up here either.
> If something is going on sale you go and get in line.
> Then about 20 minutes before the store opens they send out sales people.
> They ask what you are there to buy.
> Like when the wiifit came to canada.
> I am here for a wiifit.
> Each store only gets say 20.
> They give you a slip of paper with a # on it.
> Then when the store opens you go to the cash.
> Give the cashier your slip and she has someone get the item for you.
> This way there is not a stampede, or riot.



The only company here that operates like that on Black Friday is Best Buy.  You would think they would learn from the riots and injuries causing death.
The worse thing is the Basket Carts - those are deadly weapons during stampedes into the stores when they open the doors.


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> I try to keep at least one mix on hand so that when the craving hits - I can bake.



I ended up opening some TimTams.  They were yummy and easier than baking.


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> Wonder where everyone is tonight? Anybody have any big weekend plans?



DS is camping with Boy Scouts, so it's the young one and me.  He's got Toys R Us $$ burning a hole in his pocket.  I suppose I brave it around the corner to go there.  The mall intersection is crazy.  

Packing for Disneyland.

Chatting with you peeps.

ooOOOooooo  I'll give you a moment to calm yourselves from the excitement.


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Everyone! I am back.  I went to Mom & Dad's after work.  Mom made Toll House Chocolate Chip Cookies today, so I had cookies instead of Brownies.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> I ended up opening some TimTams.  They were yummy and easier than baking.



I know you've talked about them before, but I wasn't paying attention.  What are they?


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> I *hate *you guys.  I would KILL for some brownies right now.



Is that the cosmos talking??

You know you love us.


----------



## mainegal

The brownies overflowed the muffin top pan. And that was _after _I licked a lot out of the mixing bowl!


----------



## wildfan1473

Evenin' peeps.  Just got back from hockey.  J has a game tomorrow morning at 7:15  Some days I wish I drank coffee...


----------



## Dodie

AnneR said:


> Is that the cosmos talking??
> 
> You know you love us.



Oh, trust me, I only made it through half of my double-sized drink, watched the 15 minutes of Oprah with Stephenie Meyer on, and then took a two hour nap!


----------



## Launchpad11B

I'm getting a serious case of cabin fever!!!! I'm not good at convalescence!


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Evenin' peeps.  Just got back from hockey.  J has a game tomorrow morning at 7:15  Some days I wish I drank coffee...



I didn't drink coffee for years until I discovered the flavored creamers.

Now I like a good cup of coffee - not dark roasts though too bitter.


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Oh, trust me, I only made it through half of my double-sized drink, watched the 15 minutes of Oprah with Stephenie Meyer on, and then took a two hour nap!



Sounds like something I would do


----------



## Launchpad11B

4000?


----------



## tlcoke

4000


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> That is so thoughtful of you.  I know helpers love it when you feed them!



here's a good story.
One of my library staff gets her car oil changed at a Prompto place. On a hot day, she and her mother brought the oil change guys a half gallon of ice cream.

They were so surprised and so grateful. Said no one had ever done something like that for them.

What a fantastic thing for her to do!


----------



## Launchpad11B

4000 posts? They should shut this thing down soon.


----------



## tlcoke

4002


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> Wonder where everyone is tonight? Anybody have any big weekend plans?




BIG PLANS!
Move everything in the library into storage.


----------



## tlcoke

4004


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> I'm getting a serious case of cabin fever!!!! I'm not good at convalescence!



You need a hobby - how about paint by numbers?


----------



## mainegal

spaddy said:


> I ended up opening some TimTams.  They were yummy and easier than baking.




What are TimTams?


----------



## DVCsince02

Don't feel like reading the last 10 pages.  Anything new?


----------



## AnneR

Lyn snagged 4000 without even trying.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Don't feel like reading the last 10 pages.  Anything new?



Absolutely nothing! How are you this Friday the 13th?


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Don't feel like reading the last 10 pages.  Anything new?



Just chit chat.

Paul is bored.


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> 4000 posts? They should shut this thing down soon.



YOU have almost 4000 posts!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Lyn snagged 4000 without even trying.



I tried but missed.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> You need a hobby - how about paint by numbers?



My hobbies are all physical in nature. I guess I could read a book.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Absolutely nothing! How are you this Friday the 13th?



Doing okay.  Getting stuff together for the DCL House Party tomorrow.  Today has not been a good day for Ethan, and Mommy has not been the best mommy today in reaction to to him.

Also, thinking of Brandie.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> 4004[/QUOTE
> 
> TRACEY!
> You are just adding to your own post count!!!


----------



## AnneR

I am closing in on 2000.  Think I can do it before Thanksgiving.


----------



## kimisabella

Hi Everyone - had a busy day today.  Did some Christmas shopping, got some odd's and end's for the trip,ect. 

Tomorrow night we have a big Sweet 16 party to go to, and Sunday is the last day of soccer (finally!).  What is everyone else doing?


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> You need a hobby - how about paint by numbers?



I have two paint by number kits. Not sure I have the patience for them.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> My hobbies are all physical in nature. I guess I could read a book.



Are your forbidden all exercise?


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> Hi Everyone - had a busy day today.  Did some Christmas shopping, got some odd's and end's for the trip,ect.
> 
> Tomorrow night we have a big Sweet 16 party to go to, and Sunday is the last day of soccer (finally!).  What is everyone else doing?



Trying not to strangle my 3y/o.


----------



## mainegal

DVCsince02 said:


> Don't feel like reading the last 10 pages.  Anything new?



Tim Tams and brownies


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> TRACEY!
> You are just adding to your own post count!!!



I was trying to be the 4000th post in the thread.  You got that honor.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Lyn snagged 4000 without even trying.




I did?!
No, I was not trying at all.
Luck of the DAP mascot.
See, it is better not to try to hard.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I have two paint by number kits. Not sure I have the patience for them.



Cross-stitch is my major hobby but I figured with a recovering trigger finger that would be out.

I sometimes do paint by number just to keep my hands busy.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Doing okay.  Getting stuff together for the DCL House Party tomorrow.  Today has not been a good day for Ethan, and Mommy has not been the best mommy today in reaction to to him.
> 
> Also, thinking of Brandie.



Everyone has days like that, don't beat yourself up.    It was good to hear that Brandie's Dad is doing better.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Trying not to strangle my 3y/o.



I've had days like that too - there are times that my girls just constantly fight and I feel like I'm going to lose it


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am closing in on 2000.  Think I can do it before Thanksgiving.



If I post a lot every night, I might be there too.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I tried but missed.



You were trying too hard.


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> I've had days like that too - there are times that my girls just constantly fight and I feel like I'm going to lose it



Just wait.  I think mine are a little older 15 and 12.  There are days I just want to wear ear plugs all the time.  Cat fight!


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Are your forbidden all exercise?



Yes. Until Tuesday.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I am closing in on 2000.  Think I can do it before Thanksgiving.



Heck!
You can do it tonight.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Yes. Until Tuesday.



Even walking??


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I was trying to be the 4000th post in the thread.  You got that honor.



It is the honor of being the honorary DAP macot.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Cross-stitch is my major hobby but I figured with a recovering trigger finger that would be out.
> 
> I sometimes do paint by number just to keep my hands busy.



I don't have patience for Cross Stitch.  Every project I started, I never finished.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Heck!
> You can do it tonight.



For sure if we were having a posting war.  Maybe if everyone sticks around to chat.


----------



## Renysmom

Hi everyone... I think I am back..

I know we've been back from the cruise since Saturday but other things have kept me away from here...

First Todd thank you!!!!  The DAP Navigators you did while I was gone were great to read and helped me get caught up, although now I am behind again!.

I haven't gotten my email yet, not overly worried.  Will let John and Teresa know on Monday if I haven't seen it by then. 

Paul -Glad to see you are up and moving around and I too am praying for Brandi's dad

Now what have I missed in the last 5 days or so??


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> Just wait.  I think mine are a little older 15 and 12.  There are days I just want to wear ear plugs all the time.  Cat fight!



I don't have to wait too long - they were just in my room with my and they talk/fight/sing so loud I can't hear the TV


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Even walking??



Yup. Nothing that will elevate my heart rate. I have to keep my hand above my heart even when I'm just sitting and watching TV. This surgery was no joke.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> For sure if we were having a posting war.  Maybe if everyone sticks around to chat.



I did close to a 100 posts last night during our Chat.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I don't have patience for Cross Stitch.  Every project I started, I never finished.




I finish the stitching. But not the framing or putting them into a pillow.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Everyone has days like that, don't beat yourself up.    It was good to hear that Brandie's Dad is doing better.





kimisabella said:


> I've had days like that too - there are times that my girls just constantly fight and I feel like I'm going to lose it



Thanks.  Today sucked.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I don't have patience for Cross Stitch.  Every project I started, I never finished.



Well I have some UFO's in the closet.

But I have also finished some really major projects.  The biggest being The Last Supper for my mother in law.  It took me two years - and was massively expensive to frame.


----------



## Dodie

Jen - Don't read back and try to catch up. It will only make you want brownies. 

Congrats on the unintentional 4000 Lyn!



Launchpad11B said:


> This surgery was no joke.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I did close to a 100 posts last night during our Chat.



Wow! That was a big bump up. 
I thought you were trying for 18 a day.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Yup. Nothing that will elevate my heart rate. I have to keep my hand above my heart even when I'm just sitting and watching TV. This surgery was no joke.



Wow serious surgery.

It appears that there are several of us tonight with nothing better to do.  You could stay and chat.


----------



## mainegal

Dodie said:


> Congrats on the unintentional 4000 Lyn!



Thanks.
I am _not _going to try for 5000 tonight!


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> I haven't gotten my email yet, not overly worried.  Will let John and Teresa know on Monday if I haven't seen it by then.



Teresa posted last night she was sending out 60 more sets of credentials.  I know Kevin posted they are having trouble getting the boxes they are mailing them in.  They had to order them and they are coming in slowly.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Well I have some UFO's in the closet.
> 
> But I have also finished some really major projects.  The biggest being The Last Supper for my mother in law.  It took me two years - and was massively expensive to frame.



I am always surprised that the framing costs way more than the initial cost of the project.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Wow! That was a big bump up.
> I thought you were trying for 18 a day.



That is the estimated number of posts per day I need to hit 2000 by DAP.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks.  Today sucked.



When things get rough, I always focus on the postives, my kids are healthy, I have a home, my husband has a stable job.....it always puts the stupid stuff into perspective.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> Wow serious surgery.
> 
> It appears that there are several of us tonight with nothing better to do.  You could stay and chat.



I can't keep up with you guys, but I'll try.


----------



## Dodie

My battery is dying folks.  Goodnight everyone!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Well I have some UFO's in the closet.
> 
> But I have also finished some really major projects.  The biggest being The Last Supper for my mother in law.  It took me two years - and was massively expensive to frame.



That would be special.  I have a couple of friends who are major cross stitchers and they have told me how much it is to frame some of their projects.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> That is the estimated number of posts per day I need to hit 2000 by DAP.



You will be there long before DAP!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> My battery is dying folks.  Goodnight everyone!



Night DIS wife!


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> My battery is dying folks.  Goodnight everyone!



Good Night Dodie!!


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> I can't keep up with you guys, but I'll try.



You can do it Paul.


----------



## mainegal

Bon nuit Dodie!


----------



## AnneR

kimisabella said:


> I don't have to wait too long - they were just in my room with my and they talk/fight/sing so loud I can't hear the TV



The good news is that they should outgrow this, the bad news is it will take years


----------



## Launchpad11B

tlcoke said:


> You can do it Paul.



 Thanks for the vote of confidence Tracy!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> My battery is dying folks.  Goodnight everyone!



Night Dodie.


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Tracy!



No Problem Paul


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> I am over fifty - I get a "birthday month"!
> 
> Actual day is the 21st.



I wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> That would be special.  I have a couple of friends who are major cross stitchers and they have told me how much it is to frame some of their projects.



I have tried using Michaels because they have coupons - but unless they have someone trained in stretching the fabric, it is always a mess.  Framing is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Who is bored tonight?


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> I can't keep up with you guys, but I'll try.



You should try a posting war - sometimes I keep two tabs open, I can read one while the other is posting.  Not really necessary tonight.


----------



## mainegal

My father made a wood insert frame that I stretched my fabric around.
I miss my dad.


----------



## AnneR

I wish Farmville was functioning better!!!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> You should try a posting war - sometimes I keep two tabs open, I can read one while the other is posting.  Not really necessary tonight.




I am posting here and reading and posting the other threads.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Just got through building some mini Stereo Condenser Microphones.  Me and my soldering iron on a Friday night.  I must have seen that Pirates Disney Commercial about 10 times so far tonight.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> My father made a wood insert frame that I stretched my fabric around.
> I miss my dad.



Did you stretch for stitching or for framing?


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Who is bored tonight?



Hi Mike. How's it going?


----------



## tlcoke

k5jmh said:


> I must have seen that Pirates Disney Commercial about 10 times so far tonight.



I haven't seen it on TV yet.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I wish Farmville was functioning better!!!



I need more friends so I can expand my farm.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I haven't seen it on TV yet.



Just saw it on Food Network.

Diner Drive in and Dives!!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I need more friends so I can expand my farm.



It keeps telling me I need more friends but it won't let me invite anyone.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Did you stretch for stitching or for framing?



I stretched the fabric around the wood frame Dad made. Stitched the fabric accross the back. Then popped in the store bought frame. Make any sense?


----------



## WebmasterMike

Christy is sitting next to me playing on her farm.


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> Evenin' peeps.  Just got back from hockey.  J has a game tomorrow morning at 7:15  Some days I wish I drank coffee...



7:15 A.M.?!!  Eeppers Jeepers! that's early on a Saturday!



AnneR said:


> I didn't drink coffee for years until I discovered the flavored creamers.
> 
> Now I like a good cup of coffee - not dark roasts though too bitter.



I love the creamers!  My DH brings back some gooooood non bitter coffee from Colombia.  AND NOW IT'S GONE!!!  *SIGH*  but I am not wishing for any more.  Someone might hear me and send him.



mainegal said:


> here's a good story.
> One of my library staff gets her car oil changed at a Prompto place. On a hot day, she and her mother brought the oil change guys a half gallon of ice cream.
> 
> They were so surprised and so grateful. Said no one had ever done something like that for them.
> 
> What a fantastic thing for her to do!



Awesome!  



DVCsince02 said:


> Trying not to strangle my 3y/o.



I really do believe that is why God makes them so darn cute.  



Launchpad11B said:


> I can't keep up with you guys, but I'll try.



You are hunting and pecking, yes?  You are a better person than I am.



Dodie said:


> My battery is dying folks.  Goodnight everyone!



Night Dodie!



tlcoke said:


> I haven't seen it on TV yet.



I haven't seen it either.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I stretched the fabric around the wood frame Dad made. Stitched the fabric accross the back. Then popped in the store bought frame. Make any sense?



I think so.  I was thinking that he may have made you a frame to hold the fabric while you stitch.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Just saw it on Food Network.
> 
> Diner Drive in and Dives!!



At home, I only have local channels - no cable.  I haven't seen it on regular TV yet.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> It keeps telling me I need more friends but it won't let me invite anyone.



That's just weird. Why can't you invite people?
Actually, I don't invite my friends because I want them to remain friends. Kinda like not sending friends chain letters or email urban legends.


----------



## WebmasterMike

AnneR said:


> Just saw it on Food Network.
> 
> Diner Drive in and Dives!!


 
Guy was at our Bosnian restauant.  Those Bosnian Burgers are to die for as is the Lamb Shank!!


----------



## AnneR

k5jmh said:


> Christy is sitting next to me playing on her farm.



Is she having problems with syncing?


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> That's just weird. Why can't you invite people?
> Actually, I don't invite my friends because I want them to remain friends. Kinda like not sending friends chain letters or email urban legends.



It keeps telling me I have reached the maximum for the day.


----------



## mainegal

I just saw the Disney "Pirates" commercial on Ugly Betty.


----------



## AnneR

k5jmh said:


> Guy was at our Bosnian restauant.  Those Bosnian Burgers are to die for as is the Lamb Shank!!



No restaurants of note around me.  I live out in the country.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Mike. How's it going?


 
Hey Paul, I am just sitting here making Wide-Band recording microphones.  I have to record meetings next week so we can distribute them as Podcasts to the rest of the Employees.

Christy is looking for Chickens on Farmville.


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Guy was at our Bosnian restauant.  Those Bosnian Burgers are to die for as is the Lamb Shank!!



I used to serve with a Bosnian medic. Nice guy. He was shot in the foot as a kid in Sarajevo then came to America and joined the Army.


----------



## WebmasterMike

AnneR said:


> Is she having problems with syncing?


 
She said it has been spotty all evening.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Oh my gosh...finally caught up!  This was one busy thread today.  I had a good day and now am enjoying a nice glass of wine.  We're heading back to Home Depot tomorrow because we forgot to order a window while were there last night and will likely be there on Sunday as well to pickup drywall, etc... DH is going to be working his little buns off this weekend!

Glad to see that the boards are back to normal...I got bumped off and had to get back to work anyway.

Thanks for the Black Friday links.  I am off that Friday and may head Over-The-River, although I'm slightly afraid of the masses...we just have nothing to compare it to here in Canada.  Sales are pretty civilized affairs!

*On a really bright note...DAP credentials/badge arrived today!!!  Yay Canada Post...that is not said often...believe me!  *


----------



## AnneR

k5jmh said:


> She said it has been spotty all evening.



I had to harvest stuff 3 times because it was being weird.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> No restaurants of note around me.  I live out in the country.



We have a good hot dog joint.
And two really good Mexican restaurants (not including Taco Bell!) which is surprising for central Maine.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> I used to serve with a Bosnian medic. Nice guy. He was shot in the foot as a kid in Sarajevo then came to America and joined the Army.


 
Talk about irony.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> I just saw the Disney "Pirates" commercial on Ugly Betty.



I love that one!  Who am I kidding...I love them all!!

Did I see that your b-day is November 21?


----------



## tlcoke

k5jmh said:


> She said it has been spotty all evening.



I had trouble posting a comment on Facebook earlier.  I think it is all of facebook, not just the games.


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Talk about irony.



How so?


----------



## WebmasterMike

disneydreamgirl said:


> I love that one! Who am I kidding...I love them all!!
> 
> Did I see that your b-day is November 21?


 

Mine is the 20th


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I had to harvest stuff 3 times because it was being weird.



Oh, yes! Me, too. That is a pain. Until you realize it is just a_ stupid computer game_!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Launchpad11B said:


> How so?


 
Shot in the foot only to join the Military.


----------



## AnneR

> On a really bright note...DAP credentials/badge arrived today!!! Yay Canada Post...that is not said often...believe me!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I had trouble posting a comment on Facebook earlier.  I think it is all of facebook, not just the games.



You could be right.

I just have a short fuse these days.  Good thing the girls aren't home tonight.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Christy and I just got through making all of our FE gifts for DAP.  Are their really fish on all the on-property hotels?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

k5jmh said:


> Mine is the 20th



My DDad is the 20th, mine is the 21st - I will be sporting a b-day pin at DAP though because this is a b-day present trip.  I'm ascribing to Pam-fest this b-day, may last an entire month, maybe the entire year.  My DSis will be sporting a b-day pin also, but her actual b-day is when we are there...we are both so excited.  First time we've been to WDW together since we were teens.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> You could be right.
> 
> I just have a short fuse these days.  Good thing the girls aren't home tonight.



You have every reason to have a short fuse.  But try to remember that they are the brightness to your day!


----------



## mainegal

k5jmh said:


> Christy and I just got through making all of our FE gifts for DAP.  Are their really fish on all the on-property hotels?



I thought fish extenders are only on cruises?


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Shot in the foot only to join the Military.



Yeah, he wanted to serve the country that he felt helped his family have a better life. Like I said, Great guy.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

k5jmh said:


> Christy and I just got through making all of our FE gifts for DAP.  Are their really fish on all the on-property hotels?



What are FE gifts?  Forgive me if that is obvious...


----------



## kathrna

The nice man in the brown truck came to my house just as we were leaving to take Ricky to the Scout Hut.  He brought my new camera.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> We're heading back to Home Depot tomorrow :


Don't forget to pick up your LGMH's



disneydreamgirl said:


> Thanks for the Black Friday links.  I am off that Friday and may head Over-The-River, although I'm slightly afraid of the masses...we just have nothing to compare it to here in Canada.  Sales are pretty civilized affairs!:



If you go out, go early get in & get out - don't plan of doing any hardcore shopping that day as the stores will be a living nightmare.  I go out, but only go in and get the items I want and get out of the stores as fast as possible, then move on to the next store.  I wait until Saturday for browsing type shopping.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

disneydreamgirl said:


> What are FE gifts?  Forgive me if that is obvious...



Ah, fish extenders...what are they?  again...forgive me if that is obvious!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> You have every reason to have a short fuse.  But try to remember that they are the brightness to your day!



Brightness and bane - had to braid DD12 hair this morning just so for school - of course I could not do it right.  She pulled it out and wore it down.


----------



## WebmasterMike

disneydreamgirl said:


> My DDad is the 20th, mine is the 21st - I will be sporting a b-day pin at DAP though because this is a b-day present trip. I'm ascribing to Pam-fest this b-day, may last an entire month, maybe the entire year.  My DSis will be sporting a b-day pin also, but her actual b-day is when we are there...we are both so excited. First time we've been to WDW together since we were teens.


 
DAP is exactly halfway between my birthday and Christy's.  But DAP is going to be our sudo Honeymoon.  Sudo due to being w/child.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> Don't forget to pick up your LGMH's
> 
> 
> 
> If you go out, go early get in & get out - don't plan of doing any hardcore shopping that day as the stores will be a living nightmare.  I go out, but only go in and get the items I want and get out of the stores as fast as possible, then move on to the next store.  I wait until Saturday for browsing type shopping.



Thank you for the reminder and the advice!


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> The nice man in the brown truck came to my house just as we were leaving to take Ricky to the Scout Hut.  He brought my new camera.



 Which one did you end up getting?


----------



## AnneR

k5jmh said:


> DAP is exactly halfway between my birthday and Christy's.  But DAP is going to be our sudo Honeymoon.  Sudo due to being w/child.



But it will be a celebration to remember.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

k5jmh said:


> DAP is exactly halfway between my birthday and Christy's.  But DAP is going to be our sudo Honeymoon.  Sudo due to being w/child.



Congratulations!  That's all so exciting for you!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Brightness and bane - had to braid DD12 hair this morning just so for school - of course I could not do it right.  She pulled it out and wore it down.



I remember doing that to my mom, too.  I did it a lot when I was little.  She got tired of it, took me to the BARBER SHOP and had him chop my waist length hair to my neck.  Not a cute bob or anything.  I looked like my brother.  That's saying something for the 70's, as the boys had slightly longer hair, but still.  It was beyond ugly.


----------



## tlcoke

k5jmh said:


> DAP is exactly halfway between my birthday and Christy's.  But DAP is going to be our sudo Honeymoon.  *Sudo due to being w/child.*



Congratulations Mike & Christy!!


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> George and Dodie, the beer in Japan was great. Tamra and I enjoyed one while Don and Aaron licked each others ice cream cones.



ewwwwwww, somehow I missed that.

I just got back from Kohl's.  I needed new sneakers since the sole on my old pair came off during my F&W trip and I had to throw them out.  I got a 30% Kohl's coupon and decided now was a good time to go find a new pair.  Found a nice pair of Avia walking sneakers, some Jockey intimates B2G1 and black leggings.  The cashier accidentally took an extra 10% off my purchase in addition to the 30%.  Her finger hit both buttons.  Now I have to break in my new sneaks for DAP.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> It keeps telling me I need more friends but it won't let me invite anyone.



Are we FV friends?  I don't know...I've had to quit farming, my computer keeps crashing everytime I pull it up


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> ewwwwwww, somehow I missed that.
> 
> I just got back from Kohl's.  I needed new sneakers since the sole on my old pair came off during my F&W trip and I had to throw them out.  I got a 30% Kohl's coupon and decided now was a good time to go find a new pair.  Found a nice pair of Avia walking sneakers, some Jockey intimates B2G1 and black leggings.  The cashier accidentally took an extra 10% off my purchase in addition to the 30%.  Her finger hit both buttons.  Now I have to break in my new sneaks for DAP.



Nice problem to have.

I have been buying shoes for kids - my sneakers are several years old.  Last pair of shoes - basketball shoes set me back almost $100.


----------



## mainegal

k5jmh said:


> DAP is exactly halfway between my birthday and Christy's.  But DAP is going to be our sudo Honeymoon.  Sudo due to being w/child.



I don't understand  - Sudo? What does sudo mean? New word to me.


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> Which one did you end up getting?



The Canon SX200IS.  A photographer friend had been watching my banter on FB, so she finally put in her 2 cents.  She said her photography prof. had it as his point and shoot and loved it, and she said that if she owned a P&S, that would be the one she would choose.  It sealed the deal.
I can't find my new SD card though.  Grrrrr!

Did you get your MVMCP tix yet?


----------



## wildfan1473

tickledtink33 said:


> ewwwwwww, somehow I missed that.
> 
> I just got back from Kohl's.  I needed new sneakers since *the sole on my old pair came off during my F&W trip and I had to throw them out*.  I got a 30% Kohl's coupon and decided now was a good time to go find a new pair.  Found a nice pair of Avia walking sneakers, some Jockey intimates B2G1 and black leggings.  The cashier accidentally took an extra 10% off my purchase in addition to the 30%.  Her finger hit both buttons.  Now I have to break in my new sneaks for DAP.



The same thing happened to DH at the Magic Kingdom last month - it was so hot, the glue just melted off of them.  He had to walk barefoot back to Main Street to find a shop with Mickey Crocs


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> ewwwwwww, somehow I missed that.
> 
> I just got back from Kohl's.  I needed new sneakers since the sole on my old pair came off during my F&W trip and I had to throw them out.  I got a 30% Kohl's coupon and decided now was a good time to go find a new pair.  Found a nice pair of Avia walking sneakers, some Jockey intimates B2G1 and black leggings.  The cashier accidentally took an extra 10% off my purchase in addition to the 30%.  Her finger hit both buttons.  Now I have to break in my new sneaks for DAP.



I was about to say you  have plenty of time to break in your sneakers, but DAP is coming up quick!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

mainegal said:


> I thought fish extenders are only on cruises?


 
They are only for Cruises.  My dry humor is kicking in tonight.



Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah, he wanted to serve the country that he felt helped his family have a better life. Like I said, Great guy.


 
At least he had his priorities straight!



disneydreamgirl said:


> What are FE gifts? Forgive me if that is obvious...


 
The lovely gifts we get from fellow cruisers on a Disney Cruise.



disneydreamgirl said:


> Ah, fish extenders...what are they? again...forgive me if that is obvious!


 
See above.  They click on the link in Toddles siggie



disneydreamgirl said:


> Congratulations! That's all so exciting for you!


 

Thank you!  DAP will be our 3 month anniversary.  we got engaged on the Podcast Cruise.  John wanted me to propose to Christy during the live taping so that could get a rejection on tape!  Too funny!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> I don't understand  - Sudo? What does sudo mean? New word to me.



pseudo, but like it sounds


----------



## mainegal

tickledtink33 said:


> Now I have to break in my new sneaks for DAP.



What a great incentive to go out for a walk!


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Are we FV friends?  I don't know...I've had to quit farming, my computer keeps crashing everytime I pull it up



yes we are


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> I will hop on the Concord, momentarily...



Didn't Concord go out of business?  I thought those planes were really cool and was hoping to fly on one someday.  Alas, now that will never happen.


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> ewwwwwww, somehow I missed that.
> 
> I just got back from Kohl's.  I needed new sneakers since the sole on my old pair came off during my F&W trip and I had to throw them out.  I got a 30% Kohl's coupon and decided now was a good time to go find a new pair.  Found a nice pair of Avia walking sneakers, some Jockey intimates B2G1 and black leggings.  The cashier accidentally took an extra 10% off my purchase in addition to the 30%.  Her finger hit both buttons.  Now I have to break in my new sneaks for DAP.



Congrats on you extra discount.


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> They had a real "bromance" going!


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> The Canon SX200IS.  A photographer friend had been watching my banter on FB, so she finally put in her 2 cents.  She said her photography prof. had it as his point and shoot and loved it, and she said that if she owned a P&S, that would be the one she would choose.  It sealed the deal.
> I can't find my new SD card though.  Grrrrr!
> 
> *Did you get your MVMCP tix yet*?


----------



## WebmasterMike

tlcoke said:


> Congratulations Mike & Christy!!


 
Child is 6 years old and not gestating.  Paul can tell you he is one big Fetus.


----------



## kathrna

Landshark, Jennifer? 
It's been calling my name all week.  I've no where to go tonight, I thought I'd pop it open tonight.  It was taunting me.


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> Didn't Concord go out of business?  I thought those planes were really cool and was hoping to fly on one someday.  Alas, now that will never happen.



keep reading - FAMOUS people comes into play


----------



## WebmasterMike

mainegal said:


> I don't understand - Sudo? What does sudo mean? New word to me.


 
Sudo = Kind of / Not Quite / 1/2 way


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> Child is 6 years old and not gestating.  Paul can tell you he is one big Fetus.



With a great big smile!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> I remember doing that to my mom, too.  I did it a lot when I was little.  She got tired of it, took me to the BARBER SHOP and had him chop my waist length hair to my neck.  Not a cute bob or anything.  I looked like my brother.  That's saying something for the 70's, as the boys had slightly longer hair, but still.  It was beyond ugly.



DD15 has had waist length hair cut twice although not like you describe.  She had donated her hair to Locks of Love each time.  Last time she did it, she got a fairly short hair cut and her hair grew back curly - ringlets.  Now she spends hours straightening her hair.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Landshark, Jennifer?
> It's been calling my name all week.  I've no where to go tonight, I thought I'd pop it open tonight.  It was taunting me.



Go for it!  I'd have a beer with you, but 5:30 is going to come way too early as it is


----------



## tickledtink33

OKW Lover said:


> Not to worry.  Even if E-Ticket isn't out by then, from long experience some of us know all the restroom locations...and of the secluded topiaries.



My last trip to WDW I saw a man bring his son behind a bush to pee.  It was just to the left of the Italy pavilion and right behind the Italy F&W Kiosk.  They were in plain view of everyone.  It was so discusting.  What annoyed me even more is the bathrooms in Germany were only about 20 yards away.  What is wrong with people.


----------



## WebmasterMike

disneydreamgirl said:


> pseudo, but like it sounds


 

OMG - I typed out the Linux command for SuperUser!!  DohI have been on my linux lapop way too long today.


----------



## tlcoke

k5jmh said:


> Child is 6 years old and not gestating.  Paul can tell you he is one big Fetus.



I thought you were making a Happy Announcement...


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> DD15 has had waist length hair cut twice although not like you describe.  She had donated her hair to Locks of Love each time.  Last time she did it, she got a fairly short hair cut and her hair grew back curly - ringlets.  Now she spends hours straightening her hair.



You always want what you don't have.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

k5jmh said:


> They are only for Cruises.  My dry humor is kicking in tonight.
> The lovely gifts we get from fellow cruisers on a Disney Cruise.
> 
> See above.  Then click on the link in Toddles siggie



Aha, that's very clever and sounds like fun...never been on a cruise...that sounds like fun, too!


----------



## mainegal

tickledtink33 said:


> My last trip to WDW I saw a man bring his son behind a bush to pee.  It was just to the left of the Italy pavilion and right behind the Italy F&W Kiosk.  They were in plain view of everyone.  It was so discusting.  What annoyed me even more is the bathrooms in Germany were only about 20 yards away.  What is wrong with people.



They need the E-ticket app to tell them where all the bathrooms are!


----------



## kathrna

I heard rumor that Verizon might be getting the iphone soon.


----------



## WebmasterMike

tlcoke said:


> I thought your were making a Happy Announcement...


 
That is ok!  We were no even engaged when we started PCC 1.0 and now we are married.


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> Go for it!  I'd have a beer with you, but 5:30 is going to come way too early as it is



<shudder>


----------



## WebmasterMike

kathrna said:


> I heard rumor that Verizon might be getting the iphone soon.


 
Not a rumor. Was on the news tonight


----------



## kathrna

k5jmh said:


> Not a rumor. Was on the news tonight



YIPPEE!!  Did they say when???


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> My last trip to WDW I saw a man bring his son behind a bush to pee.  It was just to the left of the Italy pavilion and right behind the Italy F&W Kiosk.  They were in plain view of everyone.  It was so discusting.  What annoyed me even more is the bathrooms in Germany were only about 20 yards away.  What is wrong with people.



If it was like the day I was in Epcot (same day Corey took Julie to the Men's room) - the restroom lines were horrible.  By the way, I warned Julie of the lines when we ran in to them near Norway.


----------



## mainegal

k5jmh said:


> That is ok!  We were no even engaged when we started PCC 1.0 and now we are married.



So cool! How long was your courtship?


----------



## mainegal

Brownies with chocolate chips in them are yummy!


----------



## wildfan1473

k5jmh said:


> Not a rumor. Was on the news tonight



Really?  I may have to look into that...

I still have another year to go, but I'm considering an HTC Hero, it's an Android phone carried by Sprint.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Hey all, gotta give DH a chance to find out which soccer games are on tomorrow and I'm beat...think the glass of wine relaxed me a little too much!  I'll check in sometime tomorrow...


----------



## tlcoke

k5jmh said:


> Not a rumor. Was on the news tonight





kathrna said:


> YIPPEE!!  Did they say when???



Here is an article on the Worldphone version of the Iphone.
http://host.madison.com/ct/business/technology/blog/article_80bca8e8-cef0-11de-b01a-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Hey all, gotta give DH a chance to find out which soccer games are on tomorrow and I'm beat...think the glass of wine relaxed me a little too much!  I'll check in sometime tomorrow...



Good Night Pam


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> Hey all, gotta give DH a chance to find out which soccer games are on tomorrow and I'm beat...think the glass of wine relaxed me a little too much!  I'll check in sometime tomorrow...



Goodnight Pam!  I don't think I'm very far behind you...


----------



## AnneR

You know 300 pages is not the far away.  Just saying


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Goodnight Pam!  I don't think I'm very far behind you...



Same here.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> You know 300 pages is not the far away.  Just saying



I don't think they will happen tonight.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> You know 300 pages is not the far away.  Just saying



Save somethng for another night...


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Me back again...I remembered that I had a question to ask...

Transportation after the DAParty...is there anything planned and if not, I would be interested in sharing a cab with someone back to POP.  Also, it occurs to me that the Friday morning to the seminar would be a good cab-sharing opportunity as well.  Anyone interested or if there is already a thread started for this would you please direct me to it?  TIA


----------



## WebmasterMike

kathrna said:


> YIPPEE!! Did they say when???


 
Did not hear a date, but they said in early 2010.

I had to go make Chocolate Chip cookies for Christy.


----------



## mainegal

and I have to get up early tomorrow morning to pack up the library!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Save somethng for another night...



Just saying... makes you think.

We're watching Annie now that the girls are home.


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> Me back again...I remembered that I had a question to ask...
> 
> Transportation after the DAParty...is there anything planned and if not, I would be interested in sharing a cab with someone back to POP.  Also, it occurs to me that the Friday morning to the seminar would be a good cab-sharing opportunity as well.  Anyone interested or if there is already a thread started for this would you please direct me to it?  TIA



I _believe _(but could be wrong) that DU is providing bus service after the party.  It will not be provided during the party.

We probably should start discussing who has cars and who needs rides for the various activities...


----------



## kathrna

disneydreamgirl said:


> Hey all, gotta give DH a chance to find out which soccer games are on tomorrow and I'm beat...think the glass of wine relaxed me a little too much!  I'll check in sometime tomorrow...



Night Pam!


----------



## WebmasterMike

mainegal said:


> So cool! How long was your courtship?


 
To quote Christy, "too long."

But roughly 4 years.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Me back again...I remembered that I had a question to ask...
> 
> Transportation after the DAParty...is there anything planned and if not, I would be interested in sharing a cab with someone back to POP.  Also, it occurs to me that the Friday morning to the seminar would be a good cab-sharing opportunity as well.  Anyone interested or if there is already a thread started for this would you please direct me to it?  TIA



I am pretty sure they are supplying transportation back to the resorts after TSM, because they asked about it on the sign up form.  I am not aware of a thread for transportation sharing to the seminar on Friday.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> Here is an article on the Worldphone version of the Iphone.
> http://host.madison.com/ct/business/technology/blog/article_80bca8e8-cef0-11de-b01a-001cc4c03286.html



Thanks for the link, Tracey.  Cool, I'll be due for an upgrade by late 2010.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> and I have to get up early tomorrow morning to pack up the library!



Good night Lyn


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am pretty sure they are supplying transportation back to the resorts after TSM, because they asked about it on the sign up form.  I am not aware of a thread for transportation sharing to the seminar on Friday.



I'm not remembering one either.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

wildfan1473 said:


> I _believe _(but could be wrong) that DU is providing bus service after the party.  It will not be provided during the party.
> 
> We probably should start discussing who has cars and who needs rides for the various activities...




That would be great!  I'm in for sharing cab, doing the DU bus, contributing to someone's gas money...so, count me in!


----------



## mainegal

k5jmh said:


> To quote Christy, "too long."
> 
> But roughly 4 years.



Good answer!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> I am pretty sure they are supplying transportation back to the resorts after TSM, because they asked about it on the sign up form.  I am not aware of a thread for transportation sharing to the seminar on Friday.



Oh and I think you're right about the form...something is sticking in my brain about that!


----------



## wildfan1473

Alrighty gang, I'm heading to bed.  Have a good night!


----------



## kathrna

Night Lyn.  Good luck tomorrow packing up the library.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> That would be great!  I'm in for sharing cab, doing the DU bus, contributing to someone's gas money...so, count me in!





wildfan1473 said:


> I _believe _(but could be wrong) that DU is providing bus service after the party.  It will not be provided during the party.
> 
> We probably should start discussing who has cars and who needs rides for the various activities...



You know the rules... Your idea or suggestion, you are in charge....


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> Alrighty gang, I'm heading to bed.  Have a good night!



Nighty night, Jennifer.  Good luck to Jacob at his game.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

wildfan1473 said:


> Alrighty gang, I'm heading to bed.  Have a good night!



Night Jennifer - I'm turning in this time...I'm going to turn myself inside out with these monster yawns.  Be back tomorrow...


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Alrighty gang, I'm heading to bed.  Have a good night!



Good Night Jennifer.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> You know the rules... Your idea or suggestion, you are in charge....



I'd be happy to help out with this. Gotta go now, though...for real, for real.


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to say good night also.  I am planning on hitting several Holiday Bazaar's tomorrow after I do laundry.


----------



## AnneR

Night all who are turning in.


----------



## mainegal

Not to sleep yet...
I have been too busy chatting here!

Still have to buy a plane ticket for Christmas. I am going to my sister's in Buffalo for Christmas. We are going to get all the siblings together for first Christmas after Mom died. 

No DAP, but it is right to spend holiday with family.


----------



## kathrna

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'd be happy to help out with this. Gotta go now, though...for real, for real.



for REAL!


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> Not to sleep yet...
> I have been too busy chatting here!
> 
> Still have to buy a plane ticket for Christmas. I am going to my sister's in Buffalo for Christmas. We are going to get all the siblings together for first Christmas after Mom died.
> 
> No DAP, but it is right to spend holiday with family.



Spending time with family is always good.  
Remember, if you want to go as a flattie, send a picture!


----------



## tickledtink33

Phew....finally caught up. (wipes brow)


----------



## mainegal

Good night, all!
Bon nuit!


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> Phew....finally caught up. (wipes brow)



It was a busy day.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> Remember, if you want to go as a flattie, send a picture!



What form of picture and to who? 
Face or full body?


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Good night, all!
> Bon nuit!



Night Lyn!
Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> What form of picture and to who?
> Face or full body?



Probably just face.  I friend requested you over on FB.  I'll send my email addy there.  Then we'll dress you up in the proper attire.    And away you'll go!!


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> Probably just face.  I friend requested you over on FB.  I'll send my email addy there.  Then we'll dress you up in the proper attire.    And away you'll go!!



So cool! Thanks!!!


----------



## AnneR

Kathy - I just read your ticker - you leave for Disneyland in 6 days!!!


----------



## spaddy

I am glad you all slowed down so I could catch up.



kathrna said:


> I know you've talked about them before, but I wasn't paying attention.  What are they?



TimTams are cookies.  The ones I get at Target are an "american" version.


----------



## mainegal

spaddy said:


> I am glad you all slowed down so I could catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> TimTams are cookies.  The ones I get at Target are an "american" version.



Oh, my!
They look so good. I will look for them when I next go to Target.  An American version of what?


----------



## spaddy

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!
> They look so good. I will look for them when I next go to Target.  An American version of what?



Timtams are actually from Australia.  I noticed the ones I got are made by Pepperidge Farms.  Either way they are really really good.


----------



## mainegal

Done.
Instead of booking a flight to MCO for DAP for $210, I booked a Christmas flight to my sister in Buffalo for $430. 

This year, after Mom's death this summer, it is more important that we four siblings get together. 

Next year, PCC 2.0 and related festivities!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> safe travels



Well we arrived here about 1 1/2 hours ago.
I am not sure what the temp. Was in here when we arrived.
It was warmer outside than it was inside.
Right now the temp. In here is 56.
I wish it would warm up quicker in here.


----------



## katscradle

Minnie Lor said:


> That sounds like a blast. Have a safe trip.



We usually have the cottage closed up for winter by now.
We are making good use of the above 0 temps.
Once we pull the water lines I am out.
I do not like coming and not having running water.
This is not a big deal for John, but it is for me.
Yes it is a blast, and our part of the new highway that is being made
was open tonight.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Brownies have eggs in them, so they MUST be good for you.  And if you replace the oil with apple sauce, then you've got fruit and flour.  And chocolate is good for you.  It's the perfect snack.



Are we trying to justify our indulgence!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Wonder where everyone is tonight? Anybody have any big weekend plans?



I am going to be target practicing with the 308 tomorrow.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> YOU have almost 4000 posts!



Lyn congrats on getting post#4000!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Doing okay.  Getting stuff together for the DCL House Party tomorrow.  Today has not been a good day for Ethan, and Mommy has not been the best mommy today in reaction to to him.
> 
> Also, thinking of Brandie.



Jen we all have those days, don't sweat it.
Tomorrow is a new day and a fresh start.
Start it with a kiss for Ethan!


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> Oh my gosh...finally caught up!  This was one busy thread today.  I had a good day and now am enjoying a nice glass of wine.  We're heading back to Home Depot tomorrow because we forgot to order a window while were there last night and will likely be there on Sunday as well to pickup drywall, etc... DH is going to be working his little buns off this weekend!
> 
> *On a really bright note...DAP credentials/badge arrived today!!!  Yay Canada Post...that is not said often...believe me!  *



Thank him after he is done working his buns off.

As for your Canada post comment I will second that thought.
I was thinking, what if they go on strike.
Thankfully mine arrived today as well, and are already packed
with the passports!


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> So cool! Thanks!!!



You are so welcome!  I put my email up on your wall.



AnneR said:


> Kathy - I just read your ticker - you leave for Disneyland in 6 days!!!



I know, isn't that cool!  I was just discussing wardrobe with my mom over the phone.  



spaddy said:


> TimTams are cookies.  The ones I get at Target are an "american" version.



Is that peanut butter?  Or what's inside?



mainegal said:


> Done.
> Instead of booking a flight to MCO for DAP for $210, I booked a Christmas flight to my sister in Buffalo for $430.
> 
> This year, after Mom's death this summer, it is more important that we four siblings get together.
> 
> Next year, PCC 2.0 and related festivities!



Maine to Buffalo for that much?!  Wow.  I thought that was kind of a hop flight.  Ouch! on the pocket book.  But it will all be worth it to be together.



katscradle said:


> We usually have the cottage closed up for winter by now.
> We are making good use of the above 0 temps.
> Once we pull the water lines I am out.
> I do not like coming and not having running water.
> This is not a big deal for John, but it is for me.
> Yes it is a blast, and our part of the new highway that is being made
> was open tonight.



Do you pull the water lines out so that they don't freeze and break?  



katscradle said:


> Are we trying to justify our indulgence!



ALWAYS!


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> I thought fish extenders are only on cruises?



Oh god no!
That's 800 FE gifts for dap!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> ewwwwwww, somehow I missed that.
> 
> I just got back from Kohl's.  I needed new sneakers since the sole on my old pair came off during my F&W trip and I had to throw them out.  I got a 30% Kohl's coupon and decided now was a good time to go find a new pair.  Found a nice pair of Avia walking sneakers, some Jockey intimates B2G1 and black leggings.  The cashier accidentally took an extra 10% off my purchase in addition to the 30%.  Her finger hit both buttons.  Now I have to break in my new sneaks for DAP.



WooHoo on the price break!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> My last trip to WDW I saw a man bring his son behind a bush to pee.  It was just to the left of the Italy pavilion and right behind the Italy F&W Kiosk.  They were in plain view of everyone.  It was so discusting.  What annoyed me even more is the bathrooms in Germany were only about 20 yards away.  What is wrong with people.




Some people, makes you wonder!
Did they miss the line when god was handing out brains.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACm9yECwSso


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Do you pull the water lines out so that they don't freeze and break?
> 
> 
> 
> ALWAYS!



Yes that is why we pull them.
However in the spring there is always a risk of freezing as well
so they do not get put in again until our May long weekend.
Which is Victoria Day.

I thought so!


----------



## OKW Lover

Morning everybody.  Rainy day here in Plymouth.  Might have to console myself by doing some heavy duty planning for our March trip to WDW with Connor.


----------



## AnneR

OKW Lover said:


> Morning everybody.  Rainy day here in Plymouth.  Might have to console myself by doing some heavy duty planning for our March trip to WDW with Connor.



Morning!  Happy to see that I am not the only one who is up early on a Saturday morning.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> Maine to Buffalo for that much?!  Wow.  I thought that was kind of a hop flight.  Ouch! on the pocket book.  But it will all be worth it to be together.



Very ouch!  My sisters complains that we do not live in good places for airline schedules/fares. It is two two flights, change planes in Philadelphia (sometimes New York City). Each flight is only about an hour and a half.


----------



## mainegal

OKW Lover said:


> Morning everybody.  Rainy day here in Plymouth.  Might have to console myself by doing some heavy duty planning for our March trip to WDW with Connor.



Sounds like a fantastic way to spend the day. Watch the planning DVD to really get in the mood.


----------



## mainegal

Originally Posted by mainegal  
I thought fish extenders are only on cruises? 



katscradle said:


> Oh god no!
> That's 800 FE gifts for dap!




It will be the same for PCC 2.0, I think!


----------



## MenashaCorp

AnneR said:


> Morning! Happy to see that I am not the only one who is up early on a Saturday morning.


 

Morning from Hilton Garden Inn (*IN MY HOMETOWN*)  Ugh...

Friday afternoon/all day Saturday 5-yr planning meeting for work.  Can't see the value of staying in a hotel 10 MINUTES from my house...  This makes me think of Kathy (kab407/CougarKat) and her "team building" days...

Hadn't said it yet (This thread just zooms along), but hang in there Anne!!


----------



## AnneR

MenashaCorp said:


> Morning from Hilton Garden Inn (*IN MY HOMETOWN*)  Ugh...
> 
> Friday afternoon/all day Saturday 5-yr planning meeting for work.  Can't see the value of staying in a hotel 10 MINUTES from my house...  This makes me think of Kathy (kab407/CougarKat) and her "team building" days...
> 
> Hadn't said it yet (This thread just zooms along), but hang in there Anne!!



Thanks Kim

It's been a long time since I went somewhere for team building activities.  I just invite the team to my house.  I am with you that it does not make sense to go the a hotel in your own town.


----------



## mainegal

MenashaCorp said:


> Morning from Hilton Garden Inn (*IN MY HOMETOWN*)  Ugh...
> 
> Friday afternoon/all day Saturday 5-yr planning meeting for work.  Can't see the value of staying in a hotel 10 MINUTES from my house...



Indeed, it is all about team  building!


----------



## MenashaCorp

mainegal said:


> Indeed, it is all about team  building!


 

All things being equal, I'd rather be at WDW...


----------



## AnneR

MenashaCorp said:


> All things being equal, I'd rather be at WDW...



27 days


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone. I only had a few hours of sleep last night because poor Buddy has been sick. He needed to go potty every 20 minutes. 
It has been snowing pretty hard since yesterday, so I think it will be movie day around here today.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morn all from Pigeon Forge...  Getting ready to head out for breakfast then a little more shopping.  Like I did not put a major dent in my checking acct yesterday .    Weather is nice here.  Going to visit Dollywood later.  It's not Disney but seeing the X-mas decorations will get me in the holiday mood...

Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi peeps!

What's shakin'?


----------



## OKW Lover

kymickeyfan717 said:


> Morn all from Pigeon Forge...  Getting ready to head out for breakfast then a little more shopping.  Like I did not put a major dent in my checking acct yesterday .    Weather is nice here.  Going to visit Dollywood later.  It's not Disney but seeing the X-mas decorations will get me in the holiday mood...
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend



I've always wondered how Pigeon Forge got its name.  Do they forge pigeons there?


----------



## WebmasterMike

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!
> 
> What's shakin'?


 
My bacon


----------



## aspen37

k5jmh said:


> My bacon



I had bacon and french toast for breakfast. It was yummy.


----------



## firsttimemom

wow- I was up early but it took awhile to get through the 20 pages I missed. And now I want brownies for breakfast.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Morning peeps!!


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps!!



Good morning Paul! How's the finger doing?


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps!!



Morning Paul.  You must have slept in this morning.  

Hope the finger is coming along as scheduled.  How soon before you can put it to the real test - the firing range?


----------



## Launchpad11B

aspen37 said:


> Good morning Paul! How's the finger doing?





OKW Lover said:


> Morning Paul.  You must have slept in this morning.
> 
> Hope the finger is coming along as scheduled.  How soon before you can put it to the real test - the firing range?



The finger hurts, but I'm told that is a good sign so I'm trying not to complain too much. Alicia would disagree!    Thanks for asking.


----------



## WebmasterMike

aspen37 said:


> I had bacon and french toast for breakfast. It was yummy.



I think I am going to go get either breakfast burritos or Kolaches.  I am leaning towards the Kolaches.  Yum, Ham and cheese kolaches.  Yum!!





​


----------



## OKW Lover

k5jmh said:


> I think I am going to go get either breakfast burritos or Kolaches.  I am leaning towards the Kolaches.  Yum, Ham and cheese kolaches.  Yum!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OK, I'll bite (it is breakfast), what's a Kolache?  I may have to try one while I'm in Houston over Christmas.


----------



## WebmasterMike

The Polish/German versions of Pigs in a blanket.  Normally with the sweet, delicious breading they make in the hill country.


----------



## WebmasterMike

k5jmh said:


> The Polish/German versions of Pigs in a blanket.  Normally with the sweet, delicious breading they make in the hill country.


I am stuck at the Tire place getting Christy's tire fixed (as Jeff all ready knows).  Guess I will DIS (I used DIS as a verb).


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!
> 
> What's shakin'?



Hey Jen - hope today is a much better day!

So Don has thrown a monkeywrench into our plans - his talk of a June 2011 double dip on the Dream is so tempting.  Vinny said he doesn't care, either way (PCC 2.0 or the Dream).


----------



## Launchpad11B

kimisabella said:


> Hey Jen - hope today is a much better day!
> 
> So Don has thrown a monkeywrench into our plans - his talk of a June 2011 double dip on the Dream is so tempting.  Vinny said he doesn't care, either way (PCC 2.0 or the Dream).



We're considering it too. We are still going on PCC 2.0, but double dip on the Dream sounds great!


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> Hey Jen - hope today is a much better day!
> 
> So Don has thrown a monkeywrench into our plans - his talk of a June 2011 double dip on the Dream is so tempting.  Vinny said he doesn't care, either way (PCC 2.0 or the Dream).



we're doing the double dip on the wonder in 2010. Can't WAIT to have 2 days on CC! 

How are the prices running for the double dip versus 2.0?


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Morning!

It isn't raining here yet. I believe not until tomorrow. We have a busy day today. We are getting ready to head out to my nephews soccer game, then grocery shopping, home to put groceries away, and then finish up Christmas shopping. I am just waiting for most of what I ordered to ship then I can start wrapping. Usually I am not a big Christmas person but I am really getting in the spirit this year. I am looking forward to putting up our tree and hanging the lights. Then tomorrow I am attempting to make fried chicken for the first time. I have a very nice deep fryer that I got for Christmas last year and look forward to trying it out.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## halliesmommy01

kimisabella said:


> Hey Jen - hope today is a much better day!
> 
> So Don has thrown a monkeywrench into our plans - his talk of a June 2011 double dip on the Dream is so tempting.  Vinny said he doesn't care, either way (PCC 2.0 or the Dream).



I know, I did not plan on doing PCC 2.0 but I have a deposit on a 7 night. I am really thinking of changing it to a June 2011 cruise on the Dream.


----------



## kimisabella

Launchpad11B said:


> We're considering it too. We are still going on PCC 2.0, but double dip on the Dream sounds great!



Wow, that's great!!  Best of both worlds!!



firsttimemom said:


> we're doing the double dip on the wonder in 2010. Can't WAIT to have 2 days on CC!
> 
> How are the prices running for the double dip versus 2.0?



I didn't get an official quote, but, just from looking at the website it looks like over $1K more for the double dip, and that's for an oceanview.  I have a verandah booked on PCC 2.0.


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> Wow, that's great!!  Best of both worlds!!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get an official quote, but, just from looking at the website it looks like over $1K more for the double dip, and that's for an oceanview.  I have a verandah booked on PCC 2.0.



what is a double dip????


----------



## Launchpad11B

LMO429 said:


> what is a double dip????



Two trips to Castaway Cay on one cruise.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Morning friends!

What's on everyone's agenda for the day? Sean is in a pool tournament today. It just started so I am trying to get myself together to head over there. If he wins, the prize is $2K!!!  

We're going to P.F. Chang's tonight for dinner and to the mall. I really need to restock on my tea from Teavana. Somehow I ran out of everything with caffine and next week is going to be absolutely TORTUROUS at work. It's American Education Week plus conferences plus 1048574357843593 meetings plus parent visitation. I'm working from 7 in the morning until 7:30 or 8:30 every night except for Friday.


----------



## firsttimemom

halliesmommy01 said:


> and then finish up Christmas shopping. I am just waiting for most of what I ordered to ship then I can start wrapping.



good heavens! I feel like such a slacker now. DD/DS bday is next week and I haven't even started that yet.


----------



## firsttimemom

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning friends!
> 
> What's on everyone's agenda for the day? Sean is in a pool tournament today. It just started so I am trying to get myself together to head over there. If he wins, the prize is $2K!!!
> 
> We're going to P.F. Chang's tonight for dinner and to the mall. I really need to restock on my tea from Teavana. Somehow I ran out of everything with caffine and next week is going to be absolutely TORTUROUS at work. It's American Education Week plus conferences plus 1048574357843593 meetings plus parent visitation. I'm working from 7 in the morning until 7:30 or 8:30 every night except for Friday.



Does your school do Teacher Appreciation week next week? I hope so- you all definately deserve it. 

And good luck to Sean!


----------



## Madi100

kimisabella said:


> Hey Jen - hope today is a much better day!
> 
> So Don has thrown a monkeywrench into our plans - his talk of a June 2011 double dip on the Dream is so tempting.  Vinny said he doesn't care, either way (PCC 2.0 or the Dream).




We are going on 2.0, but we are also going on a cruise in 2011.  Emilie will be 10 in February, and when Madi turned 10 we took her to WDW.  Emilie wants to do another cruise.  They aren't going in December, so we were thinking we'd go in February.   While we would be on the Dream, it would be the exact same cruise as we'll have just taken.  So, I'm looking at a couple other options:

1.  A longer cruise on something other than the Dream

2.  Waiting until May and doing a double dip on the Dream.   (but I could be convinced to wait until June with this option).

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

katscradle said:


> Thank him after he is done working his buns off.
> 
> As for your Canada post comment I will second that thought.
> I was thinking, what if they go on strike.
> Thankfully mine arrived today as well, and are already packed
> with the passports!



I was concerned too...when it was announced that they were being mailed I thought, "oh, boy" and envisioned myself having to call at some point and beg that some other arrangement be made.  Phew!  I do tend to torture myself intermittently with odd scenarios around Disney trips, though.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

firsttimemom said:


> Does your school do Teacher Appreciation week next week? I hope so- you all definately deserve it.
> 
> And good luck to Sean!



Nope, no Teacher Appreciation Week next week. They do have a luncheon for us in the late spring though.


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning friends!
> 
> What's on everyone's agenda for the day? Sean is in a pool tournament today. It just started so I am trying to get myself together to head over there. If he wins, the prize is $2K!!!
> 
> We're going to P.F. Chang's tonight for dinner and to the mall. I really need to restock on my tea from Teavana. Somehow I ran out of everything with caffine and next week is going to be absolutely TORTUROUS at work. It's American Education Week plus conferences plus 1048574357843593 meetings plus parent visitation. I'm working from 7 in the morning until 7:30 or 8:30 every night except for Friday.



Hang in there!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

lol Next week will REALLY be the test of whether or not the meds are working right? Here's hoping that I remain attack free!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

*NikkiBell* said:


> Nope, no Teacher Appreciation Week next week. They do have a luncheon for us in the late spring though.



that's too bad! If Nicole and I were on your PTA we'd take care of you


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I have a moderately busy day planned...going to go over the border to see if I can find some nice dress boots.  The ones I've tried on so far are a bit too snug on the calves...these boots all seem to be made for little mincy girls!  My other option is to order online, however the prices are really high for shipping and ordering footwear without trying it on seems risky. 

I also need to pop into Home Depot (I'll let you know if I end up with a stock of LGMH, I'll share  ) and drop some DVD's and books back at the library.  

All in all, not too taxing of a day, now that I see what I've typed...especially with no one in tow!!! 

DS is well again so he is heading to his friend's house for the afternoon and DH will be working in our sunroom again - can't wait until that project is finished.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Madi100

So, I've been feeling a little sad in my new house.  I've yet to get any new mail.  Of course, we didn't do a good job of changing our address, but still.  I had my DAP "badges" go to my new address and nothing.  So, I mention this to James last night.  He just remembered that he put all of our mail on hold.  So after a trip to the post office, we have now received our badges, and we can be cool just like everyone else.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> Originally Posted by mainegal
> I thought fish extenders are only on cruises?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be the same for PCC 2.0, I think!



I know, but I am hoping we can get in on a group for the 
FE gifts.


----------



## LMO429

Launchpad11B said:


> Two trips to Castaway Cay on one cruise.



WOW that is awesome! what ship does that..we had a blast on podcast cruise 1.0 but we wished we had more time at cc...a double dip to castaway cay twice would def make me book a disney cruise again.


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> what is a double dip????



Lauren are you in????



Madi100 said:


> We are going on 2.0, but we are also going on a cruise in 2011.  Emilie will be 10 in February, and when Madi turned 10 we took her to WDW.  Emilie wants to do another cruise.  They aren't going in December, so we were thinking we'd go in February.   While we would be on the Dream, it would be the exact same cruise as we'll have just taken.  So, I'm looking at a couple other options:
> 
> 1.  A longer cruise on something other than the Dream
> 
> 2.  Waiting until May and doing a double dip on the Dream.   (but I could be convinced to wait until June with this option).
> 
> Decisions, decisions.



If a lot of people were to book for the June cruise, that would definatley push us over!


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> that's too bad! If Nicole and I were on your PTA we'd take care of you



Yes, we would!  Our teacher appreciation week is in May, though, I believe.  I just quit PTO this past week.  I'm the advisor, and the new president doesn't want to be advised at all.  She told someone she's not going to do the stupid stuff that I did.  So, I'm going to let her, who has only been to 3 PTO meetings before taking over, do it on her own.


----------



## LMO429

kimisabella said:


> Lauren are you in????
> 
> 
> 
> If a lot of people were to book for the June cruise, that would definatley push us over!





I don't think I will book another podcast cruise until its on the dream. We enjoyed our time on podcast 1.0 but my husband and I are not really cruise people, 3 nights was good enough for us...if podcast cruise 3.0 is on the dream we are in, the ship looks amazing and 2 times at castaway cay would be amazing


----------



## Madi100

kimisabella said:


> Lauren are you in????
> 
> 
> 
> If a lot of people were to book for the June cruise, that would definatley push us over!



I love my husband, I really, really do.  We've been discussing a cruise for Em's birthday since May.  Today, when I ask him the options, says he'd rather not go in February.  So, that may have sealed that deal.  I think I prefer  May or June, but need to convince Em.


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> WOW that is awesome! what ship does that..we had a blast on podcast cruise 1.0 but we wished we had more time at cc...a double dip to castaway cay twice would def make me book a disney cruise again.



The Wonder does them evey so often, I believe, but we're talking about the new ship, the Disney Dream.  It has a sailing on June 21st, 2011, 5 nights with 2 stops at Castaway Cay.  

The BIG pros are that it is the new ship, more time at CC, better time school-wise (end of June rather than December).  Cons are that it isn't the PCC and all the fun things/people that go with it.


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> I love my husband, I really, really do.  We've been discussing a cruise for Em's birthday since May.  Today, when I ask him the options, says he'd rather not go in February.  So, that may have sealed that deal.  I think I prefer  May or June, but need to convince Em.



Good for you guys!  We'll only be able to take one cruise, so  it's either one or the other for us.  My husband has been wanting to go back to Italy and has been indulging me these WDW trips for about 10 years, so, we're trying to see if we can go to Italy with the kids - my kids or I have never been so it's something I would really like to do.


----------



## kathrna

*NikkiBell* said:


> lol Next week will REALLY be the test of whether or not the meds are working right? Here's hoping that I remain attack free!!!!



Good luck!  Good thoughts, good thoughts!  



Madi100 said:


> So, I've been feeling a little sad in my new house.  I've yet to get any new mail.  Of course, we didn't do a good job of changing our address, but still.  I had my DAP "badges" go to my new address and nothing.  So, I mention this to James last night.  He just remembered that he put all of our mail on hold.  So after a trip to the post office, we have now received our badges, and we can be cool just like everyone else.



Yippee!!


----------



## georgemoe

Good "almost afternoon" folks.  You peeps were awfully chatty last night. Trying to catch up. 



Launchpad11B said:


> George and Dodie, the beer in Japan was great. Tamra and I enjoyed one while Don and Aaron licked each others ice cream cones.





Launchpad11B said:


> They had a real "bromance" going!



A shameful display of public affection and goodie sharing. 





Launchpad11B said:


> Wonder where everyone is tonight? Anybody have any big weekend plans?



Deb had a hen dinner party last night.  I decided to get lost over my sisters for a few hours. Turned into a night of beer. :

Lousy stinking rain right now. Get out of here rain. 

Mom is celebrating her 70th birthday today and Deb and my sisters took her to Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun for the day.


----------



## chirurgeon

It has been a LONG morning.  4 hours down, another 4 1/2 to go.  I do get 1/2 hour lunch in there.  But it is still going to be a long time until 4:30.  I just have to keep telling myself "time and 1/2, time and 1/2."

4 Weeks from today I will be in DHS.  I wonder if I can get a quick TOT and RnRC in.  Gotta love the single rider line on RnRC.  Hope doesn't do either of them.

Wish me luck to get through the day.  Maybe I will treat myself to dinner when I get out of here.

Kim


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> The Wonder does them evey so often, I believe, but we're talking about the new ship, the Disney Dream.  It has a sailing on June 21st, 2011, 5 nights with 2 stops at Castaway Cay.
> 
> The BIG pros are that it is the new ship, more time at CC, better time school-wise (end of June rather than December).  Cons are that it isn't the PCC and all the fun things/people that go with it.




hmmm- June 21 would work out great with school. We're rolling the dice for 2010 and hoping we use one less snow day or the kids are going to miss their last day of school.


----------



## tickledtink33

OKW Lover said:


> Morning everybody.  Rainy day here in Plymouth.  Might have to console myself by doing some heavy duty planning for our March trip to WDW with Connor.



It's raining here in Chicopee too.  I think this is going to be a lazy day.


----------



## wildfan1473

*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning friends!
> 
> What's on everyone's agenda for the day? Sean is in a pool tournament today. It just started so I am trying to get myself together to head over there. If he wins, the prize is $2K!!!
> 
> We're going to P.F. Chang's tonight for dinner and to the mall. I really need to restock on my tea from Teavana. Somehow I ran out of everything with caffine and next week is going to be absolutely TORTUROUS at work. It's American Education Week plus conferences plus 1048574357843593 meetings plus parent visitation. I'm working from 7 in the morning until 7:30 or 8:30 every night except for Friday.



Wow, I thought my week was bad.  We (meaning our PTA) provide dinner for our teachers during conferences.  Hopefully someone will do something like that for you to make it a little easier.



Madi100 said:


> So, I've been feeling a little sad in my new house.  I've yet to get any new mail.  Of course, we didn't do a good job of changing our address, but still.  I had my DAP "badges" go to my new address and nothing.  So, I mention this to James last night.  He just remembered that he put all of our mail on hold.  So after a trip to the post office, we have now received our badges, and we can be cool just like everyone else.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone. I only had a few hours of sleep last night because poor Buddy has been sick. He needed to go potty every 20 minutes.
> It has been snowing pretty hard since yesterday, so I think it will be movie day around here today.



I hope Buddy is feeling better.  Sorry about the snow.  It is pouring here.  I'm just glad that the temps are still high enough that this stuff pouring down from the sky is liquid and not frozen.


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> Yes, we would!  Our teacher appreciation week is in May, though, I believe.  I just quit PTO this past week.  I'm the advisor, and the new president doesn't want to be advised at all.  She told someone she's not going to do the stupid stuff that I did.  So, I'm going to let her, who has only been to 3 PTO meetings before taking over, do it on her own.







georgemoe said:


> Good "almost afternoon" folks.  You peeps were awfully chatty last night. Trying to catch up.



 George

Us?  Chatty?  Never!



> Mom is celebrating her 70th birthday today and Deb and my sisters took her to Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun for the day.







firsttimemom said:


> hmmm- June 21 would work out great with school. We're rolling the dice for 2010 and hoping we use one less snow day or the kids are going to miss their last day of school.



Hmm, all this talk of 2011 is making me curious


----------



## wildfan1473

Let's see here, we're back from hockey and pictures this morning.  Now DH is helping his dad put a new bumper on his truck, he got into a minor fender bender last weekend, and I am waiting for the Penn State game to come on and looking for an excuse to take a nap.


----------



## tickledtink33

Launchpad11B said:


> We're considering it too. We are still going on PCC 2.0, but double dip on the Dream sounds great!



Wish I could double dip with ya'll.  I booked a 4 nighter for Oct 9, 2011 on the Dream.  Only cost me $834 for a 9A.  I originally wanted a 5 night double bip but the price for the extra night was $700 more for for the cheapest date and a lower category cabin so I decided to go during F&W time.  I had to restrain myself from booking the Maiden Voyage but that would have cost $2450 for just me for a 4 night cruise.  Crazy!  PCC3.0 will probably be on the Dream. That will be cool.


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> Morning everybody.  Rainy day here in Plymouth.  Might have to console myself by doing some heavy duty planning for our March trip to WDW with Connor.



Hey Jeff! Say hi to Val for me.  Stay dry today.



MenashaCorp said:


> Morning from Hilton Garden Inn (*IN MY HOMETOWN*)  Ugh...
> 
> Friday afternoon/all day Saturday 5-yr planning meeting for work.  Can't see the value of staying in a hotel 10 MINUTES from my house...  This makes me think of Kathy (kab407/CougarKat) and her "team building" days...
> 
> Hadn't said it yet (This thread just zooms along), but hang in there Anne!!



Hey J/Kim.  Enjoy your planning. 



kymickeyfan717 said:


> Morn all from Pigeon Forge...  Getting ready to head out for breakfast then a little more shopping.  Like I did not put a major dent in my checking acct yesterday .    Weather is nice here.  Going to visit Dollywood later.  It's not Disney but seeing the X-mas decorations will get me in the holiday mood...
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend



Hi Kathy. One of these days I'll get back to TN. Been to Nashville but would like to go again and take in Bristol for the NASCAR race and Pigeon Forge. Someday. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Hi peeps!
> 
> What's shakin'?





k5jmh said:


> My bacon


----------



## UrsulasShadow

chirurgeon said:


> It has been a LONG morning.  4 hours down, another 4 1/2 to go.  I do get 1/2 hour lunch in there.  But it is still going to be a long time until 4:30.  I just have to keep telling myself "time and 1/2, time and 1/2."
> 
> 4 Weeks from today I will be in DHS.  I wonder if I can get a quick TOT and RnRC in.  Gotta love the single rider line on RnRC.  Hope doesn't do either of them.
> 
> Wish me luck to get through the day.  Maybe I will treat myself to dinner when I get out of here.
> 
> Kim



Almost over, Kim...and you know you will ALWAYS have someone to ride RnRC/ToT with, as long as I'm around!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone. I only had a few hours of sleep last night because poor Buddy has been sick. He needed to go potty every 20 minutes.
> It has been snowing pretty hard since yesterday, so I think it will be movie day around here today.




Sorry to hear buddy is sick!
Give him a hug for me!


----------



## chirurgeon

UrsulasShadow said:


> Almost over, Kim...and you know you will ALWAYS have someone to ride RnRC/ToT with, as long as I'm around!



Thanks, Mindy.  You're a pal 

Kim


----------



## firsttimemom

wildfan1473 said:


> looking for an excuse to take a nap.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> So, I've been feeling a little sad in my new house.  I've yet to get any new mail.  Of course, we didn't do a good job of changing our address, but still.  I had my DAP "badges" go to my new address and nothing.  So, I mention this to James last night.  He just remembered that he put all of our mail on hold.  So after a trip to the post office, we have now received our badges, and we can be cool just like everyone else.




Yay for getting your badges!


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Hey Jen - hope today is a much better day!
> 
> So Don has thrown a monkeywrench into our plans - his talk of a June 2011 double dip on the Dream is so tempting.  Vinny said he doesn't care, either way (PCC 2.0 or the Dream).





Launchpad11B said:


> We're considering it too. We are still going on PCC 2.0, but double dip on the Dream sounds great!



I've certainly been caught up in the Dream excitement but Deb would really like a 7 day and that will probably have us waiting until the Fantasy in 2012. Now talk of the DD has me thinking. It would cost us transferring PCC 2.0 as it will be one or the other not both. Maybe I need to get a quote. 



wildfan1473 said:


> George
> 
> Us?  Chatty?  Never!



Hi Jennifer  Your hockey talk has me thinking tet the skates out of the closet and go for a skate.


----------



## georgemoe

UrsulasShadow said:


> Almost over, Kim...and you know you will ALWAYS have someone to ride RnRC/ToT with, as long as I'm around!



You need to share some of that RnRC and ToT ride love.


----------



## chirurgeon

I can't believe I was able to get a table for one at the Castle for Breakfast for my April trip.  I had checked before and I could only get a table for 2.  Having to pay up front, I wasn't going to go for that.  I was a little surprised.  I just love having breakfast in the Castle.  I don't think I will be able to get Kevin to get up early again. 

Kim


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Yes, we would!  Our teacher appreciation week is in May, though, I believe.  I just quit PTO this past week.  I'm the advisor, and the new president doesn't want to be advised at all.  She told someone she's not going to do the stupid stuff that I did.  So, I'm going to let her, who has only been to 3 PTO meetings before taking over, do it on her own.



Best of luck to her. 
Don't help her when things fall apart in her lap either.
Now just think of all the time you'll have to dis.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Good "almost afternoon" folks.  You peeps were awfully chatty last night. Trying to catch up.
> 
> 
> Mom is celebrating her 70th birthday today and Deb and my sisters took her to Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun for the day.



Good afternoon George!
Say happy birthday to your mom for us!


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> I've certainly been caught up in the Dream excitement but Deb would really like a 7 day and that will probably have us waiting until the Fantasy in 2012. Now talk of the DD has me thinking. It would cost us transferring PCC 2.0 as it will be one or the other not both. Maybe I need to get a quote.
> 
> 
> 
> )



This is our predicament as well George. It's one or the other, not both. I'm assuming PCC 3.0 will be on the new ship. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Good afternoon George!
> Say happy birthday to your mom for us!



Thanks Kat. Say hi to John and the boys for me.



Launchpad11B said:


> This is our predicament as well George. It's one or the other, not both. I'm assuming PCC 3.0 will be on the new ship. We'll have to wait and see.



What will we do? What will we do? 

Need to scoot over to dads now and do his eye drops. Be back in a bit to talk more cruise options.


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> Is that peanut butter?  Or what's inside?



I like the caramel Timtams.



kymickeyfan717 said:


> Morn all from Pigeon Forge...  Getting ready to head out for breakfast then a little more shopping.  Like I did not put a major dent in my checking acct yesterday .    Weather is nice here.  Going to visit Dollywood later.  It's not Disney but seeing the X-mas decorations will get me in the holiday mood...
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend



I love Dollywood at Christmas time.  A different feel than WDW but still very nice.



*NikkiBell* said:


> Morning friends!
> 
> What's on everyone's agenda for the day? Sean is in a pool tournament today. It just started so I am trying to get myself together to head over there. If he wins, the prize is $2K!!!
> 
> We're going to P.F. Chang's tonight for dinner and to the mall. I really need to restock on my tea from Teavana. Somehow I ran out of everything with caffine and next week is going to be absolutely TORTUROUS at work. It's American Education Week plus conferences plus 1048574357843593 meetings plus parent visitation. I'm working from 7 in the morning until 7:30 or 8:30 every night except for Friday.



I love Teavana.  We had to go fill up last week.



Madi100 said:


> We are going on 2.0, but we are also going on a cruise in 2011.  Emilie will be 10 in February, and when Madi turned 10 we took her to WDW.  Emilie wants to do another cruise.  They aren't going in December, so we were thinking we'd go in February.   While we would be on the Dream, it would be the exact same cruise as we'll have just taken.  So, I'm looking at a couple other options:
> 
> 1.  A longer cruise on something other than the Dream
> 
> 2.  Waiting until May and doing a double dip on the Dream.   (but I could be convinced to wait until June with this option).
> 
> Decisions, decisions.





kimisabella said:


> Lauren are you in????
> 
> 
> 
> If a lot of people were to book for the June cruise, that would definatley push us over!



We booked the June 12th 5 Night Dream Cruise.  I hope it is late enough that my son won't miss the end of school.  School is always out earlier than that here but I am afraid they will change it now that I booked a cruise.  The price per person per day was not that much more than PCC 2.0 and we get to go to CC twice and a day at sea.    The double dip cruises for this summer on the Wonder are really really expensive.


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Mom is celebrating her 70th birthday today and Deb and my sisters took her to Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun for the day.



Happy Birthday to your Mom!!



firsttimemom said:


> hmmm- June 21 would work out great with school. We're rolling the dice for 2010 and hoping we use one less snow day or the kids are going to miss their last day of school.



I do like the June dates rather than December.  My oldest will be in middle school and I am leary about taking her out for 4 days for PCC 2.0... I'll do it, but, I'd rather not.



georgemoe said:


> I've certainly been caught up in the Dream excitement but Deb would really like a 7 day and that will probably have us waiting until the Fantasy in 2012. Now talk of the DD has me thinking. It would cost us transferring PCC 2.0 as it will be one or the other not both. Maybe I need to get a quote.




Definatley has to be one or the other for us as well.  Wish I could hit the lotto - would solve all the problems!




spaddy said:


> We booked the June 12th 5 Night Dream Cruise.  I hope it is late enough that my son won't miss the end of school.  School is always out earlier than that here but I am afraid they will change it now that I booked a cruise.  The price per person per day was not that much more than PCC 2.0 and we get to go to CC twice and a day at sea.    The double dip cruises for this summer on the Wonder are really really expensive.



Anne, are you going on PCC 2.0 as well?


----------



## katscradle

I am figuring we go on 2.0, then try for a booking on, the dream
later. I mean the Dream is going to be there for a long time.
How often do you get to cruise with your friends?


----------



## chirurgeon

OK all you STOP talking about booking cruises on the Dream.  I can't even think about the Dream, the union contract I am working under expires in August 2011 so I can't make any big plans for 2011 until after that is settled.  I can only hope for the best between now and then.  So just quit making me think how I can't do anything about a cruise on the Dream for TWO YEARS. 

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> I am figuring we go on 2.0, then try for a booking on, the dream
> later. I mean the Dream is going to be there for a long time.
> How often do you get to cruise with your friends?



We feel the exact same way Kat. It's not about a cruise for us, it's being with all of you guys. Like Andrea said, winning the lotto would end the discussion!


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> I do like the June dates rather than December.  My oldest will be in middle school and I am leary about taking her out for 4 days for PCC 2.0... I'll do it, but, I'd rather not.




DD started MS this year and it's a bear for her to miss even one class. She had a bunch of dental/ortho work this fall and I'm not sure she ever got all caught up before the end of the marking period. I have (finally) figured out that the beginning of the marking period is better to miss than the end when it seems every project is due and every class has some type of benchmark test.  We weren't planning on taking them for 2.0 (shhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## spaddy

kimisabella said:


> Definatley has to be one or the other for us as well.  Wish I could hit the lotto - would solve all the problems!
> 
> Anne, are you going on PCC 2.0 as well?



Yes we are booked on PCC 2.0.  

I did some researching into my son's school and how many days they let you miss.  I am also not sure if taking him out of Kindergarten in December will be the best idea for him.  He is already begging for a break from PreK.

Something is going to have to give and I am not looking forward to making the decision.  December is not going to make it any easier.  The lottery would help a little.


----------



## Launchpad11B

firsttimemom said:


> DD started MS this year and it's a bear for her to miss even one class. She had a bunch of dental/ortho work this fall and I'm not sure she ever got all caught up before the end of the marking period. I have (finally) figured out that the beginning of the marking period is better to miss than the end when it seems every project is due and every class has some type of benchmark test.  We weren't planning on taking them for 2.0 (shhhhhhhhhh)





spaddy said:


> Yes we are booked on PCC 2.0.
> 
> I did some researching into my son's school and how many days they let you miss.  I am also not sure if taking him out of Kindergarten in December will be the best idea for him.  He is already begging for a break from PreK.
> 
> Something is going to have to give and I am not looking forward to making the decision.  December is not going to make it any easier.  The lottery would help a little.



You only live once! Pull them out and have fun! You won't regret it.


----------



## ADP

Hey Gang!  
Booking a cruise on the Dream sounds like a great idea....


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Hey Gang!
> Booking a cruise on the Dream sounds like a great idea....



Yeah, we've been kicking the idea around.


----------



## mainegal

MenashaCorp said:


> All things being equal, I'd rather be at WDW...



Me, too!
That would build some real fine teams, indeed!


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah, we've been kicking the idea around.


When you thinking of going?  Next year?


----------



## tickledtink33

Finished my couch to 5K workout.  Had a bit more stamina this time.    Didn't feel like I was going to pass out after.   

PCC 2.0 is the same for me.  It's about being with friends, not about the cruise.  That is just a bonus.


----------



## tickledtink33

ADP said:


> When you thinking of going?  Next year?



The Dream doesn't sail until Jan 2011.


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> I know, but I am hoping we can get in on a group for the
> FE gifts.



Indeed! If we got "that many" FE gifts, how do we get them all home?!


----------



## mainegal

kimisabella said:


> Good for you guys!  We'll only be able to take one cruise, so  it's either one or the other for us.  My husband has been wanting to go back to Italy and has been indulging me these WDW trips for about 10 years, so, we're trying to see if we can go to Italy with the kids - my kids or I have never been so it's something I would really like to do.



Hey, WDW is fun. 
But a trip to Italy would be really cool! Do it! Skip WDW. (well, that's my opinion, any way.)


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> When you thinking of going?  Next year?



I don't know. We want to go with people we know. We would have to do some long range planning to make something like that happen. 2011 would be my guess. With PCC 2.0 being in DEC 2010, it's tough to spend 3,6000 just 6 months later.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> Finished my couch to 5K workout.  Had a bit more stamina this time.    Didn't feel like I was going to pass out after.
> 
> PCC 2.0 is the same for me.  It's about being with friends, not about the cruise.  That is just a bonus.



Great job Kim. It takes a big commitment to get and stay in shape.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Morning!  Happy to see that I am not the only one who is up early on a Saturday morning.



I was up, but I didn't log on this morning to say HI!!



MenashaCorp said:


> Morning from Hilton Garden Inn (*IN MY HOMETOWN*)  Ugh...


The one on Crittenden by the Fair Grounds??  I agree, a waste to have to stay somewhere that is 10 minutes from your house.  They do have nice conference rooms there.  Hope your meeting went well and you didn't get trapped by North American & UofL Football traffic.


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> We feel the exact same way Kat. It's not about a cruise for us, it's being with all of you guys. Like Andrea said, winning the lotto would end the discussion!




For me, it is both. I want to experience all that the cruise offers. And meet everyone and have fun.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> We feel the exact same way Kat. It's not about a cruise for us, it's being with all of you guys. Like Andrea said, winning the lotto would end the discussion!



I have been trying to win!
Don't worry if I win I won't forget you!
After all I will need a bodyguard and my bodyguard will
need his family with him so he is a happy camper.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> Indeed! If we got "that many" FE gifts, how do we get them all home?!



It's called an extra suitcase!


----------



## chirurgeon

Home from work.  I went to Sonic for the first time afterwards.  It is probably the last time.  I was not impressed.  I just had to try it.  I have been seeing the commercials for ages. I will say the onion rings were really good. Might try to work on some knitting tonight.  Surprisingly, I am not as tired as I have been the past few nights. 

Is anyone else hanging out tonight?

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

chirurgeon said:


> Home from work.  I went to Sonic for the first time afterwards.  It is probably the last time.  I was not impressed.  I just had to try it.  I have been seeing the commercials for ages. I will say the onion rings were really good. Might try to work on some knitting tonight.  Surprisingly, I am not as tired as I have been the past few nights.
> 
> Is anyone else hanging out tonight?
> 
> Kim



I agree Kim, Sonic is a gut bomb!


----------



## shellyminnie

chirurgeon said:


> Home from work.  I went to Sonic for the first time afterwards.  It is probably the last time.  I was not impressed.  I just had to try it.  I have been seeing the commercials for ages. I will say the onion rings were really good. Might try to work on some knitting tonight.  Surprisingly, I am not as tired as I have been the past few nights.
> 
> Is anyone else hanging out tonight?
> 
> Kim





Launchpad11B said:


> I agree Kim, Sonic is a gut bomb!



Hey!! I like Sonic! I usually get the popcorn chicken and stay away from the hamburgers and I like their fries! They are sloooow though!


----------



## katscradle

Well we are heading home tonight.
Got in some target practice this afternoon with that 308.
I'd say I need a lot more practice.


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> Well we are heading home tonight.
> Got in some target practice this afternoon with that 308.
> I'd say I need a lot more practice.



Two to the chest, one to the head.


----------



## kathrna

Well hey everyone!  I just thought I'd pop by and see what everyone has been up to today.  DS and I watched "Mickey's Once Upon a Christmas" tonight.  I love Christmas shows.  He's pretty pruny in the tub right now but after he gets dressed we're going to have hot cocoa with marshmallows.  It's the simple things that matter.  Older DS is still camping.  
I hope everyone had a good day.  
Let me know when y'all are going cruising in 2011.  DH should be done with all this "sand" business and would really enjoy some good relaxing, they can't call me off the ship (so* I *think) R & R.


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> Two to the chest, one to the head.



HOO-AH Ranger!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Two to the chest, one to the head.



Thanks I will keep that in mind.
I will also keep practicing, I will get good at this!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kathrna said:


> HOO-AH Ranger!


----------



## kymickeyfan717

hi ya'll from Pigeon Forge again.  Just got thru re-arranging the trunk from all the purchases the past few days.  Needed to make sure we had room for our luggage 

discovered I am a Disney snob.  We always wanted to check out Dollywood but never have in the past when we have visited so we decided to try it tonight.   We saw one of the shows - Babes in Toyland.  As  I was sitting there, I kept comparing it to Disney shows and found myself slightly disappointed in the entertainment at Dollywood.  We walked around the park & kept saying "This isn't like Disney" or "Disney does this better"  So I guess I am an official Disney snob now..  Oh well - at least we can say we tried Dollywood.  Been there - not doing it again...


----------



## scarlett873

For those of you not on FB...my dad had a heart attack of some kind last night. We aren't completely convinced of it, but the docs claim that he did. All of the tests that were run on him came back completely normal...no indicators of a heart attack, but they did do one or two stents anyway. There was 85% blockage in two areas...one of those areas was a previous stent that had since been covered in plaque again. They put in a new one and strongly advised that he take heed and change his diet and QUIT SMOKING! Believe me...we've tried to get him to quit many, many, many times. He quits for a bit but goes right back to it. Drives us all nuts...my brother took away all of his cigarettes and told him that he doesn't care how much he begs and pleads, he won't be getting them back from him. Now to tell everyone else that dad comes into contact with...

He's fine now...already at home! I just hope that this was the one that "takes" and makes him realize what he's doing to himself...

It's been a long two days...dealing with this via phone calls and preparing for my niece and nephew's birthday party today...I am exhausted and don't feel well. I'm going to curl up in bed and watch Twilight. Talk to y'all later!


----------



## firsttimemom

tickledtink33 said:


> Finished my couch to 5K workout.  Had a bit more stamina this time.    Didn't feel like I was going to pass out after.
> 
> PCC 2.0 is the same for me.  It's about being with friends, not about the cruise.  That is just a bonus.



CONGRATS! I did c25k twice (needed surgery on my foot after the first one and then took a year off so I had to start all over). It's amazing that I can barely make it 90 seconds and then a few weeks make it 20 min. I finished a couple months ago and am now doing the "Becoming a one hour runner" program. didn't think I'd make it 38 min, then 41 min, then 45 min, but I have. Still not sure how I'm going to get to 48 this week but I'm trusting the program to get me thru. 

Sounds like there will be a lot of us doing the castaway cay 5k during 2.0


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> For those of you not on FB...my dad had a heart attack of some kind last night. We aren't completely convinced of it, but the docs claim that he did. All of the tests that were run on him came back completely normal...no indicators of a heart attack, but they did do one or two stents anyway. There was 85% blockage in two areas...one of those areas was a previous stent that had since been covered in plaque again. They put in a new one and strongly advised that he take heed and change his diet and QUIT SMOKING! Believe me...we've tried to get him to quit many, many, many times. He quits for a bit but goes right back to it. Drives us all nuts...my brother took away all of his cigarettes and told him that he doesn't care how much he begs and pleads, he won't be getting them back from him. Now to tell everyone else that dad comes into contact with...
> 
> He's fine now...already at home! I just hope that this was the one that "takes" and makes him realize what he's doing to himself...
> 
> It's been a long two days...dealing with this via phone calls and preparing for my niece and nephew's birthday party today...I am exhausted and don't feel well. I'm going to curl up in bed and watch Twilight. Talk to y'all later!



Night Brandie. Sleep well.


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> For those of you not on FB...my dad had a heart attack of some kind last night. We aren't completely convinced of it, but the docs claim that he did. All of the tests that were run on him came back completely normal...no indicators of a heart attack, but they did do one or two stents anyway. There was 85% blockage in two areas...one of those areas was a previous stent that had since been covered in plaque again. They put in a new one and strongly advised that he take heed and change his diet and QUIT SMOKING! Believe me...we've tried to get him to quit many, many, many times. He quits for a bit but goes right back to it. Drives us all nuts...my brother took away all of his cigarettes and told him that he doesn't care how much he begs and pleads, he won't be getting them back from him. Now to tell everyone else that dad comes into contact with...
> 
> He's fine now...already at home! I just hope that this was the one that "takes" and makes him realize what he's doing to himself...
> 
> It's been a long two days...dealing with this via phone calls and preparing for my niece and nephew's birthday party today...I am exhausted and don't feel well. I'm going to curl up in bed and watch Twilight. Talk to y'all later!



Goodness Brandie- soounds like you need a nice quiet evening with a cute vampire! I hope he's on the mend, soon!


----------



## hideeh

scarlett873 said:


> For those of you not on FB...my dad had a heart attack of some kind last night. We aren't completely convinced of it, but the docs claim that he did. All of the tests that were run on him came back completely normal...no indicators of a heart attack, but they did do one or two stents anyway. There was 85% blockage in two areas...one of those areas was a previous stent that had since been covered in plaque again. They put in a new one and strongly advised that he take heed and change his diet and QUIT SMOKING! Believe me...we've tried to get him to quit many, many, many times. He quits for a bit but goes right back to it. Drives us all nuts...my brother took away all of his cigarettes and told him that he doesn't care how much he begs and pleads, he won't be getting them back from him. Now to tell everyone else that dad comes into contact with...
> 
> He's fine now...already at home! I just hope that this was the one that "takes" and makes him realize what he's doing to himself...
> 
> It's been a long two days...dealing with this via phone calls and preparing for my niece and nephew's birthday party today...I am exhausted and don't feel well. I'm going to curl up in bed and watch Twilight. Talk to y'all later!



I hope you have a restful sleep! 

The cake pictures were great!


----------



## mainegal

scarlett873 said:


> He's fine now...already at home! I just hope that this was the one that "takes" and makes him realize what he's doing to himself...



I hope your father takes heed of all the good advice and the rest of you stay strong and support his efforts. 
All the best!


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm so sorry that you've been thru so much Brandie. Lots of prayers and pixie dust for your dad. I hope that he can make the req'd changes.


----------



## kathrna

Lots of prayers headed your way.  Rest well.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Two to the chest, one to the head.



CENTER MASS!!



kymickeyfan717 said:


> hi ya'll from Pigeon Forge again.  Just got thru re-arranging the trunk from all the purchases the past few days.  Needed to make sure we had room for our luggage
> 
> discovered I am a Disney snob.  We always wanted to check out Dollywood but never have in the past when we have visited so we decided to try it tonight.   We saw one of the shows - Babes in Toyland.  As  I was sitting there, I kept comparing it to Disney shows and found myself slightly disappointed in the entertainment at Dollywood.  We walked around the park & kept saying "This isn't like Disney" or "Disney does this better"  So I guess I am an official Disney snob now..  Oh well - at least we can say we tried Dollywood.  Been there - not doing it again...



We are disney snobs, but love visiting other parks and areas as well.  We always come back to Disney, but have found other great family fun elsewhere too.  Hershey Park is fantastic!!


BrandiE!  Best of luck to your dad, I have a smoker father too who has bladder cancer and still smokes.  Can't talk any sense into them.


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> For those of you not on FB...my dad had a heart attack of some kind last night. We aren't completely convinced of it, but the docs claim that he did. All of the tests that were run on him came back completely normal...no indicators of a heart attack, but they did do one or two stents anyway. There was 85% blockage in two areas...one of those areas was a previous stent that had since been covered in plaque again. They put in a new one and strongly advised that he take heed and change his diet and QUIT SMOKING! Believe me...we've tried to get him to quit many, many, many times. He quits for a bit but goes right back to it. Drives us all nuts...my brother took away all of his cigarettes and told him that he doesn't care how much he begs and pleads, he won't be getting them back from him. Now to tell everyone else that dad comes into contact with...
> 
> He's fine now...already at home! I just hope that this was the one that "takes" and makes him realize what he's doing to himself...
> 
> It's been a long two days...dealing with this via phone calls and preparing for my niece and nephew's birthday party today...I am exhausted and don't feel well. I'm going to curl up in bed and watch Twilight. Talk to y'all later!



I'm glad to hear your father is doing better.  Rest up and take care of yourself.


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


> CENTER MASS!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are disney snobs, but love visiting other parks and areas as well.  We always come back to Disney, but have found other great family fun elsewhere too.  Hershey Park is fantastic!!
> 
> 
> BrandiE!  Best of luck to your dad, I have a smoker father too who has bladder cancer and still smokes.  Can't talk any sense into them.



We do like hershey park. Funny thing is that we're about 15 min away from six flags and my kids have no idea. 

Best wishes to your father,too, Don.


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> Home from work.  I went to Sonic for the first time afterwards.  It is probably the last time.  I was not impressed.  I just had to try it.  I have been seeing the commercials for ages. I will say the onion rings were really good. Might try to work on some knitting tonight.  Surprisingly, I am not as tired as I have been the past few nights.
> 
> Is anyone else hanging out tonight?
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim. Never done a Sonic. Not even sure where the closest one is. Will hang out for a bit. 



shellyminnie said:


> Hey!! I like Sonic! I usually get the popcorn chicken and stay away from the hamburgers and I like their fries! They are sloooow though!



Hi Shelly. So when are you going to get the office managers job? 



katscradle said:


> Well we are heading home tonight.
> Got in some target practice this afternoon with that 308.
> *I'd say I need a lot more practice*.



Hi Kat. I've got a great zombie game for the Wii. That would be fun practice for you but I'm afraid it's not something I would play in front of the boys. Language is a bit much during the cut scenes. But I've got Deb hooked on it. Scares her a bit though. 



scarlett873 said:


> For those of you not on FB...my dad had a heart attack of some kind last night. We aren't completely convinced of it, but the docs claim that he did. All of the tests that were run on him came back completely normal...no indicators of a heart attack, but they did do one or two stents anyway. There was 85% blockage in two areas...one of those areas was a previous stent that had since been covered in plaque again. They put in a new one and strongly advised that he take heed and change his diet and QUIT SMOKING! Believe me...we've tried to get him to quit many, many, many times. He quits for a bit but goes right back to it. Drives us all nuts...my brother took away all of his cigarettes and told him that he doesn't care how much he begs and pleads, he won't be getting them back from him. Now to tell everyone else that dad comes into contact with...
> 
> He's fine now...already at home! I just hope that this was the one that "takes" and makes him realize what he's doing to himself...
> 
> It's been a long two days...dealing with this via phone calls and preparing for my niece and nephew's birthday party today...I am exhausted and don't feel well. I'm going to curl up in bed and watch Twilight. Talk to y'all later!



Hi Brandie. Sorry to hear about your dad but glad he is home.  We've had to deal with this and thensome with my dad for the last three years. He's had multiple operations due to cadiovascular disease and heart failure. Luckily he gave up smoking when it first started because he listened to the doctors. I think the fear of God had something to do with it as well. Heart wise he is doing pretty good now. Still trying to get mom to quit but she won't. She smokes outside and in the cellar in the winter.

Rest up and enjoy your Twilight.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> For those of you not on FB...my dad had a heart attack of some kind last night. We aren't completely convinced of it, but the docs claim that he did. All of the tests that were run on him came back completely normal...no indicators of a heart attack, but they did do one or two stents anyway. There was 85% blockage in two areas...one of those areas was a previous stent that had since been covered in plaque again. They put in a new one and strongly advised that he take heed and change his diet and QUIT SMOKING! Believe me...we've tried to get him to quit many, many, many times. He quits for a bit but goes right back to it. Drives us all nuts...my brother took away all of his cigarettes and told him that he doesn't care how much he begs and pleads, he won't be getting them back from him. Now to tell everyone else that dad comes into contact with...
> 
> He's fine now...already at home! I just hope that this was the one that "takes" and makes him realize what he's doing to himself...
> 
> It's been a long two days...dealing with this via phone calls and preparing for my niece and nephew's birthday party today...I am exhausted and don't feel well. I'm going to curl up in bed and watch Twilight. Talk to y'all later!


Thinking of you and your family B


----------



## DVCsince02

Did you miss me?

My DCL party went well.  It's nice to catch up with old friends.

All this cruise talk for a double dip in 2011 has got my wheels turning.  Chris just said let's go.  Who do we have to talk to to make this an official group?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Take Care, Brandie!  I hope your dad fares well!

I got back about an hour ago from Buffalo.  It was a very successful trip.  I now have a nice pair of dress boots!  I also was able to score some lovely Christmas decorations and added to my Christmas cardinal collection.  My Nanna loved cardinals and it seemed an appropriate thing to collect as she loved Christmas as well.  After she passed both my sister and I noticed more of these birds around our homes than in prior years, which was a comfort.  I even found cardinal salt and pepper shakers - quite small and just so sweet.  Lots of deals to be had and I was able to take care of a few Christmas gifts...best deal hands down was a turkey!  Tops had turkeys on for 29 cents a pound   We rarely see them under 1.99 a pound, and to pay about $6.50 for a 22+ pound bird just made my day!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Did you miss me?
> 
> My DCL party went well.  It's nice to catch up with old friends.
> 
> All this cruise talk has got my wheels turning.  Chris just said let's go.  Who do we have to talk to to make this an official group?



Are you talking about june 2011?


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Are you talking about june 2011?


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


>



There has been a lot of behind the scenes discussion on this topic today. PMs, phone calls, quotes. It's interesting.


----------



## DVCsince02

I feel left out.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I feel left out.



Your name was amongst the people discussed.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I feel left out.



Get a quote!!  The more the merrier   Then I won't feel so bad about missing 2.0


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Your name was amongst the people discussed.





dpuck1998 said:


> Get a quote!!  The more the merrier   Then I won't feel so bad about missing 2.0



You like me!  You really really like me.


----------



## georgemoe

And I thought double-dip was just an ice cream cone.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> You like me!  You really really like me.



Easy now....I didn't say "that"


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> And I thought double-dip was just an ice cream cone.



You're a scream. get it. a scream...ice cream....oh forget it.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Easy now....I didn't say "that"



Now that's just NOT nice.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> I feel left out.



Me too


----------



## Launchpad11B

Kool Kid Kruise 2011 on the Dream!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> You're a scream. get it. a scream...ice cream....oh forget it.





Launchpad11B said:


> Kool Kid Kruise 2011 on the Dream!


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


>



Jorge, don't encourage him!!


----------



## DVCsince02

$5,100 for a cat 8D!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Hi Shelly. So when are you going to get the office managers job?



 I am quite happy in my supply room even with all the supposed "clutter"


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> $5,100 for a cat 8D!!!



I know. 3,600 for a cat11, inside stateroom!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> $5,100 for a cat 8D!!!



Mine was only 4400 for two cat 11-C rooms with 5 people.


----------



## georgemoe

Waiting on a quote.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Mine was only 4400 for two cat 11-C rooms with 5 people.



Still trying to learn all the new cats.  What type of rooms are they?


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Still trying to learn all the new cats.  What type of rooms are they?



11-C are the cheapest room of all.  Inside, lowest level.


----------



## DVCsince02

Chris wants a real window.  So not an option.

Are there other double dips on the Dream in 2011?  Looks like the one for June 7th is cheaper and it's a double dip.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Cat 10A 2,300. Not a terrible price for three of us.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Kool Kid Kruise 2011 on the Dream!


<In my best Jr. high school voice>   "Can I come too"?!?


----------



## shellyminnie

What date in June are we talking about??


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Launchpad11B said:


> Kool Kid Kruise 2011 on the Dream!



Well, that leaves me out.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Chris wants a real window.  So not an option.
> 
> Are there other double dips on the Dream in 2011?  Looks like the one for June 7th is cheaper and it's a double dip.



I think it's cheaper because a lot of kids are still in school at that time.


----------



## AnneR

Wow - I can't believe I haven't been over here since early this morning.

Finally finished all the running around, one more performance of High School Musical to go.


All this talk of crusing is making me sad.  The June cruise would work school wise, but I can't make any financial committments yet.  Maybe in about six months I will have a good handle on it


----------



## Launchpad11B

UrsulasShadow said:


> Well, that leaves me out.



More satire Mindy?


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> I think it's cheaper because a lot of kids are still in school at that time.



I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> <In my best Jr. high school voice>   "Can I come too"?!?



Hey Aaron.


----------



## DVCsince02

Let's do the 7th, it's cheaper.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Chris wants a real window.  So not an option.
> 
> Are there other double dips on the Dream in 2011?  Looks like the one for June 7th is cheaper and it's a double dip.



I booked June 12th.  I splurged with the real window this time.


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> <In my best Jr. high school voice>   "Can I come too"?!?



Hey Aaron.

*Whoaaaa DAP!*


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Let's do the 7th, it's cheaper.



Can't. New York schools don't let out that early. You know you'll miss us!


----------



## DVCsince02

spaddy said:


> I booked June 12th.  I splurged with the real window this time.



Does it go anywhere other than CC twice?


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Does it go anywhere other than CC twice?



Nassau, 2 stops at CC, and 1 day at sea.


----------



## DVCsince02

Was the 12th cheaper then the 21st?


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> Can't. New York schools don't let out that early. You know you'll miss us!



When do NY schools usually let out?  I know this year the last day of school is June 10th and I think that is late because the first day of school was August 31st this year.


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Was the 12th cheaper then the 21st?



Yes  7th cheapest, then 12th. 21st and 26th are the most and same price.


----------



## DVCsince02

12th..... anyone?  Come on.... work with me here.  $$$$ is better.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> 12th..... anyone?  Come on.... work with me here.  $$$$ is better.



I already made my deposit.


----------



## Launchpad11B

spaddy said:


> When do NY schools usually let out?  I know this year the last day of school is June 10th and I think that is late because the first day of school was August 31st this year.



Usually ends up around the third week of June, give or take a few days.


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm trying, Anne.


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> Usually ends up around the third week of June, give or take a few days.



Wow, that's late.  I didn't realize there was such a difference between states.  Of course, we don't get any Spring Break so I guess it evens out.


----------



## georgemoe




----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm trying, Anne.



We would love to pay less, Can't pull a junior in high school out during the last two weeks of the year. It's got to be the end of the month or nothing for us.


----------



## Launchpad11B

spaddy said:


> Wow, that's late.  I didn't realize there was such a difference between states.  Of course, we don't get any Spring Break so I guess it evens out.



Aaron's Anna was out of school a month earlier than my DD last year. Indiana VS. New York. DD didn't start school this year until Sept. 10th. Two cruises in six months is a big stretch for us. If we did June 2011 we would forgo PCC 2.0, decisions, decisions.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hey Peeps! 
Back home again.

Sorry to hear about your Dad Brandie, hope all is well.

All this cruise talk for 2011, I don't know, I doubt we will be there.
Especially in June as that is beginning cottage season for us.
And with us looking at DAP, then ABD, then PCC2.0, Then our usual Dec 2 weeks in 2011.....
The only thing that may sway me is if there were another 600 DISers on board.
I can wait for the Dream, and hopefully PCC3.0.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Hey Peeps!
> Back home again.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Dad Brandie, hope all is well.
> 
> All this cruise talk for 2011, I don't know, I doubt we will be there.
> Especially in June as that is beginning cottage season for us.
> And with us looking at DAP, then ABD, then PCC2.0, Then our usual Dec 2 weeks in 2011.....
> The only thing that may sway me is if there were another 600 DISers on board.
> I can wait wait for the Dream, and hopefully PCC3.0.



All this talk about cruising in 2011 is just that, talk. We have a lot going on and wouldn't be able to go without some major planning and financial changes. Just kicking it around now that my main man Donnie boy won't be on PCC 2.0


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> All this talk about cruising in 2011 is just that, talk. We have a lot going on and wouldn't be able to go without some major planning and financial changes. Just kicking it around now that my main man Donnie boy won't be on PCC 2.0




I know, just Dreaming (pun intended). 

Hows the finger?


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> For those of you not on FB...my dad had a heart attack of some kind last night. We aren't completely convinced of it, but the docs claim that he did. All of the tests that were run on him came back completely normal...no indicators of a heart attack, but they did do one or two stents anyway. There was 85% blockage in two areas...one of those areas was a previous stent that had since been covered in plaque again. They put in a new one and strongly advised that he take heed and change his diet and QUIT SMOKING! Believe me...we've tried to get him to quit many, many, many times. He quits for a bit but goes right back to it. Drives us all nuts...my brother took away all of his cigarettes and told him that he doesn't care how much he begs and pleads, he won't be getting them back from him. Now to tell everyone else that dad comes into contact with...
> 
> He's fine now...already at home! I just hope that this was the one that "takes" and makes him realize what he's doing to himself...
> 
> It's been a long two days...dealing with this via phone calls and preparing for my niece and nephew's birthday party today...I am exhausted and don't feel well. I'm going to curl up in bed and watch Twilight. Talk to y'all later!




Brandie I knew something was happening, but I did not know what!
I am sorry you have been going through this.
I hope thing's get better for both your father and you.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> I know, just Dreaming (pun intended).
> 
> Hows the finger?



It's pretty good. I broke it when some guy punched me in the nose!....Get it?....finger.....nose.....oh forget it.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Chris wants a real window.  So not an option.
> 
> Are there other double dips on the Dream in 2011?  Looks like the one for June 7th is cheaper and it's a double dip.





Launchpad11B said:


> I think it's cheaper because a lot of kids are still in school at that time.





DVCsince02 said:


> Let's do the 7th, it's cheaper.



We can't do the 7th either, its the last week of school for us.  Besides not being able to pull the kids, I work there and am super busy that time of year.



Launchpad11B said:


> It's pretty good. I broke it when some guy punched me in the nose!....Get it?....finger.....nose.....oh forget it.



ummm....are you still popp'en pills funny man?


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> I also was able to score some lovely Christmas decorations and added to my Christmas cardinal collection.  My Nanna loved cardinals and it seemed an appropriate thing to collect as she loved Christmas as well.




My sister lives in Buffalo. She found a pair of cardinals for an outdoor display at Wegman's for $29 for a pair. 


http://www.improvementscatalog.com/product/lighted-christmas-cardinals-set-of-two.do


----------



## disneydreamgirl

mainegal said:


> My sister lives in Buffalo. She found a pair of cardinals for an outdoor display at Wegman's for $29 for a pair.
> 
> 
> http://www.improvementscatalog.com/product/lighted-christmas-cardinals-set-of-two.do



Thanks for the suggestion...I may just have to take another trip over next weekend.


----------



## mainegal

dpuck1998 said:


> Get a quote!!  The more the merrier   Then I won't feel so bad about missing 2.0



What?!?!! I am not going to meet you on PCC 2.0?! I m so sad!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Well, it's a bit dreary here today...probably just as well because we have so much work around the house to do! (which is why I am on here?! )  Heading to my MIL for early dinner tonight...and then Amazing Race.  AR is our family show that we never miss - anyone else watching?


----------



## mainegal

shellyminnie said:


> I am quite happy in my supply room even with all the supposed "clutter"




Oh, "clutter"?  
In the middle of moving the library stuff yesterday, a trustee looked at two four-drawer filing cabinets and asked if they were still being used or did I need to go trough them and throw things out. Like, right then with dollies of boxes of books and furniture being moved, I am going to go through the files?!  She also didn't like that we had six vases of various sizes in the bathroom closet. I live in eternal hope that people will bring us fresh flowers from their garden!


----------



## chirurgeon

Good morning DAP Pals.  Making spaghetti sauce today. 4 weeks from today we will be recovering from TSM. 

Brandie, I'm glad your dad is home and on the road to recovery.  Good luck with getting him on the change of lifestyle.

As far as cabins on the Dream.  I want one of the inside ones just to see the virtual porthole.  And who is up for the Aqua Duck?  That looks so awesome.

"Dream" on everyone.

Kim


----------



## dpuck1998

mainegal said:


> What?!?!! I am not going to meet you on PCC 2.0?! I m so sad!



Me 2!


----------



## mainegal

It fun to hear you all "dreaming" about the Dream. And making plans to be on it. 

It truly amazes me the number of people that do multiple Disney vacations within a year's time! Is it your only "vacation place"?

I like to go different places. And I only have three weeks vacation / year. 
And I know some of you have cottages and camps.

How do you manage multiple Disney vacations - money and time off from work?


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> It fun to hear you all "dreaming" about the Dream. And making plans to be on it.
> 
> It truly amazes me the number of people that do multiple Disney vacations within a year's time! Is it your only "vacation place"?
> 
> I like to go different places. And I only have three weeks vacation / year.
> And I know some of you have cottages and camps.
> 
> How do you manage multiple Disney vacations - money and time off from work?



Having an Annual Pass makes multiple trips easier (to justify).  I am usually able to find really cheap airfare, get room discounts, so the biggest expense becomes food.

I do travel to some other places but they are not as easy to do as a single parent as Disney is.  I generally travel other places with my oldest brother and his family - we use timeshare for this.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning everyone,

We got back from our cruise last night. We all came down with a cold the last day, but other than that we had a great trip.  The seas were really rough the first two days. People were sea sick everywhere (literally). Luckily, we all held up well.  We almost didn't make it to Castaway Cay. The Captain had to try to dock twice.

What did I miss around here?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> We got back from our cruise last night. We all came down with a cold the last day, but other than that we had a great trip.  The seas were really rough the first two days. People were sea sick everywhere (literally). Luckily, we all held up well.  We almost didn't make it to Castaway Cay. The Captain had to try to dock twice.
> 
> What did I miss around here?



Many, many, many pages!!!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> We got back from our cruise last night. We all came down with a cold the last day, but other than that we had a great trip.  The seas were really rough the first two days. People were sea sick everywhere (literally). Luckily, we all held up well.  We almost didn't make it to Castaway Cay. The Captain had to try to dock twice.
> 
> What did I miss around here?



Welcome back Scott.

What did you miss? besides a hundred or so pages?  just a lot of chatting

Twighlight - New moon pictures
guns
Brandie's father had a heart attack but is home now
Dreaming of cruising on the Dream
party at POP at DAP

probably a bunch more but that is what comes to mind this morning.


----------



## OKW Lover

mainegal said:


> It truly amazes me the number of people that do multiple Disney vacations within a year's time! Is it your only "vacation place"?



You mean there are other places to go on vacation?  

Seriously, we take trips to various places throughout the year.  We visit friends in Florida (not at WDW), we go on a road trip that this year took us to Niagara Falls.  Next year?  Who knows?  We often do an over-night trip to NH or ME.  

On our "list" for future trips include Disneyland (of course!), San Francisco & the wine country, Las Vegas, New Orleans (haven't been back for at least 5 years), Savannah, Hawaii, Bermuda (been 2 years since our last visit there), the Canadian Rockies (in the summer), and any of several Caribbean Islands.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> [COLOR="Purple]
> party at POP at DAP[/COLOR]



Details? We are saving DVC points and staying at POP!


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> Well, it's a bit dreary here today...probably just as well because we have so much work around the house to do! (which is why I am on here?! )  Heading to my MIL for early dinner tonight...and then Amazing Race.  AR is our family show that we never miss - anyone else watching?



I watch!
Don't know if I will be able to catch it tonight.
Birthday party for my DS Kenny!
He's 12 today!
Birthday party this afternoon for 10 rowdy kids.
I will probably think I am insane by 6pm, the party ends at 6:30pm.


----------



## scarlett873

At the rate that we're going, we'll be lucky to make PCC 2.0...there's no way that I could commit to another trip after that right now. We've actually talked about it and it looks like PCC 2.0 will probably be our last planned trip before China. We need to get back into saving for that trip as that will be a once in a lifetime experience and we want to ensure that we have the appropriate resources for it. There are so many things that I want to buy when we're there for our daughter's future! So no Dream for us...unless things change pretty dramatically for us between now and then...

If I commit to the Dream, I would have to give up PCC 2.0 and I'm not quite ready to do that...but who knows what may happen within the next year. We never expected that we would both lose our jobs this past year so maybe things will start to move in the opposite direction and allow us more financial freedom!


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> We got back from our cruise last night. We all came down with a cold the last day, but other than that we had a great trip.  The seas were really rough the first two days. People were sea sick everywhere (literally). Luckily, we all held up well.  We almost didn't make it to Castaway Cay. The Captain had to try to dock twice.
> 
> What did I miss around here?




Wow that sounds rough, to say the least!
We have not been doing much on this end.
Taking advantage of the above freezing temps to get in a few extra trips to the cottage.
I am packing for WDW tomorrow!
Then next weekend we are going to go to the cottage one last time this year!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> At the rate that we're going, we'll be lucky to make PCC 2.0...there's no way that I could commit to another trip after that right now. We've actually talked about it and it looks like PCC 2.0 will probably be our last planned trip before China. We need to get back into saving for that trip as that will be a once in a lifetime experience and we want to ensure that we have the appropriate resources for it. There are so many things that I want to buy when we're there for our daughter's future! So no Dream for us...unless things change pretty dramatically for us between now and then...
> 
> If I commit to the Dream, I would have to give up PCC 2.0 and I'm not quite ready to do that...but who knows what may happen within the next year. We never expected that we would both lose our jobs this past year so maybe things will start to move in the opposite direction and allow us more financial freedom!



I hear you Brandie, it seems as if all of our financial planning is based around DIS events!   At some point we have to rejoin the real world and NOT attend every trip planned by the DIS or other DISers. The bottom line is that we just don't have the disposable income to do everything we would like. DAP and PCC 2.0 is all we have planned for now and we want to keep it that way for awhile. Besides, when the team releases the plan for PCC 3.0 sometime next year, I want to be ready for that.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> We got back from our cruise last night. We all came down with a cold the last day, but other than that we had a great trip.  The seas were really rough the first two days. People were sea sick everywhere (literally). Luckily, we all held up well.  We almost didn't make it to Castaway Cay. The Captain had to try to dock twice.



We have neighbors that were on the 11/5 Wonder (is that the one Kelly was on?) and they said it was VERY rocky. 

Glad you made it back home safe and sound.


----------



## shellyminnie

I'm kinda up in the air about it too. It's a tough decision, but I have a feeling  3.0 will be on the Dream. I think I could wait that long!


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> I watch!
> Don't know if I will be able to catch it tonight.
> Birthday party for my DS Kenny!
> He's 12 today!
> Birthday party this afternoon for 10 rowdy kids.
> I will probably think I am insane by 6pm, the party ends at 6:30pm.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY KENNY!! DD turns 12 next week. I hope the party goes well. 6:30 will be here before you know it.


----------



## shellyminnie

mainegal said:


> Oh, "clutter"?
> In the middle of moving the library stuff yesterday, a trustee looked at two four-drawer filing cabinets and asked if they were still being used or did I need to go trough them and throw things out. Like, right then with dollies of boxes of books and furniture being moved, I am going to go through the files?!  She also didn't like that we had six vases of various sizes in the bathroom closet. I live in eternal hope that people will bring us fresh flowers from their garden!



We had an RT in the office this week who made the Wicked witch of the East look like a saint. She told me I needed to "maximize my space, and minimize my clutter" There is no clutter in the supply room. EVerything is organized and I know where everything is!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

scarlett873 said:


> At the rate that we're going, we'll be lucky to make PCC 2.0...there's no way that I could commit to another trip after that right now. We've actually talked about it and it looks like PCC 2.0 will probably be our last planned trip before China. We need to get back into saving for that trip as that will be a once in a lifetime experience and we want to ensure that we have the appropriate resources for it. There are so many things that I want to buy when we're there for our daughter's future! So no Dream for us...unless things change pretty dramatically for us between now and then...
> 
> If I commit to the Dream, I would have to give up PCC 2.0 and I'm not quite ready to do that...but who knows what may happen within the next year. We never expected that we would both lose our jobs this past year so maybe things will start to move in the opposite direction and allow us more financial freedom!





Launchpad11B said:


> I hear you Brandie, it seems as if all of our financial planning is based around DIS events!   At some point we have to rejoin the real world and NOT attend every trip planned by the DIS or other DISers. The bottom line is that we just don't have the disposable income to do everything we would like. DAP and PCC 2.0 is all we have planned for now and we want to keep it that way for awhile. Besides, when the team releases the plan for PCC 3.0 sometime next year, I want to be ready for that.



I know that the only thing I am able to do for sure (barring some disaster) is DAP.  I'm wondering if PCC 2.0 will happen for us.  This economy has taken a real bite out of our lifestyle, and nothing is certain right now.

I certainly do hope that the economy turns around soon, and that I can reorganize my life to the extent that I can learn to live within my means (always a tough one for me!), AND to be able to take another cruise with my friends!


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KENNY!! DD turns 12 next week. I hope the party goes well. 6:30 will be here before you know it.



I showed Kenny your post, he says thank you.


----------



## Launchpad11B

UrsulasShadow said:


> I know that the only thing I am able to do for sure (barring some disaster) is DAP.  I'm wondering if PCC 2.0 will happen for us.  This economy has taken a real bite out of our lifestyle, and nothing is certain right now.
> 
> I certainly do hope that the economy turns around soon, and that I can reorganize my life to the extent that I can learn to live within my means (always a tough one for me!), AND to be able to take another cruise with my friends!



It really says something about the quality of people you meet through this community that big time financial plans are made just so you can see some of them again.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Details? We are saving DVC points and staying at POP!



Details are sketchy - I'm brining cookies, others are supplying wine and mimosas - time is up for grabs likely breakfast or afternoon party as the evenings are booked.


----------



## OKW Lover

AnneR said:


> Having an Annual Pass makes multiple trips easier (to justify).  I am usually able to find really cheap airfare, get room discounts, so the biggest expense becomes food.
> 
> I do travel to some other places but they are not as easy to do as a single parent as Disney is.  I generally travel other places with my oldest brother and his family - we use timeshare for this.



Ahh, Disney Math.  It works for us.  

Multiple WDW trips in a year become especially attractive when you add DVC, and the DDE card, to having an AP.  We like to go during the off times and often can find cheap airfares to Orlando.  Since we've got DVC and AP's its almost like a "free" vacation.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> At the rate that we're going, we'll be lucky to make PCC 2.0...there's no way that I could commit to another trip after that right now. We've actually talked about it and it looks like PCC 2.0 will probably be our last planned trip before China. We need to get back into saving for that trip as that will be a once in a lifetime experience and we want to ensure that we have the appropriate resources for it. There are so many things that I want to buy when we're there for our daughter's future! So no Dream for us...unless things change pretty dramatically for us between now and then...
> 
> If I commit to the Dream, I would have to give up PCC 2.0 and I'm not quite ready to do that...but who knows what may happen within the next year. We never expected that we would both lose our jobs this past year so maybe things will start to move in the opposite direction and allow us more financial freedom!





Launchpad11B said:


> I hear you Brandie, it seems as if all of our financial planning is based around DIS events!   At some point we have to rejoin the real world and NOT attend every trip planned by the DIS or other DISers. The bottom line is that we just don't have the disposable income to do everything we would like. DAP and PCC 2.0 is all we have planned for now and we want to keep it that way for awhile. Besides, when the team releases the plan for PCC 3.0 sometime next year, I want to be ready for that.





UrsulasShadow said:


> I know that the only thing I am able to do for sure (barring some disaster) is DAP.  I'm wondering if PCC 2.0 will happen for us.  This economy has taken a real bite out of our lifestyle, and nothing is certain right now.
> 
> I certainly do hope that the economy turns around soon, and that I can reorganize my life to the extent that I can learn to live within my means (always a tough one for me!), AND to be able to take another cruise with my friends!



I haven't even met you guys face to face and I am trying to make financial decisions so I can spend time with you

That being said, I am not able to commit past DAP and honestly, if I had to committ today for DAP, I would pass.  I am still trying to work out my cash flow situation - this is a horrible time of the year to make such a significant life change but it is what it is.


----------



## AnneR

OKW Lover said:


> Ahh, Disney Math.  It works for us.
> 
> Multiple WDW trips in a year become especially attractive when you add DVC, and the DDE card, to having an AP.  We like to go during the off times and often can find cheap airfares to Orlando.  Since we've got DVC and AP's its almost like a "free" vacation.



One of these days I am going to add DVC and then my Disney math will really work


----------



## Renysmom

firsttimemom said:


> We have neighbors that were on the 11/5 Wonder (is that the one Kelly was on?) and they said it was VERY rocky.
> 
> Glad you made it back home safe and sound.



We were on the 10/31 cruise.  Except for some rain in Cozumel we were fine.  We were about a day and a half ahead of Ida.  Got lucky on that !



AnneR said:


> That being said, I am not able to commit past DAP and honestly, if I had to committ today for DAP, I would pass.  I am still trying to work out my cash flow situation - this is a horrible time of the year to make such a significant life change but it is what it is.



I am there with you, not sure what I was thinking committing to so many things at the end of the year.  I think If I didn't have plane tickets DAP may not be happening.  It's okay though, friends and fun are worth it.  I just won't spend more than I need to.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> We were on the 10/31 cruise.  Except for some rain in Cozumel we were fine.  We were about a day and a half ahead of Ida.  Got lucky on that !
> 
> 
> 
> I am there with you, not sure what I was thinking committing to so many things at the end of the year.  I think If I didn't have plane tickets DAP may not be happening.  It's okay though, friends and fun are worth it.  I just won't spend more than I need to.



Agreed friends and fun are worth it and now I have have invested enough that I am not backing out


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> We were on the 10/31 cruise.  Except for some rain in Cozumel we were fine.  We were about a day and a half ahead of Ida.  Got lucky on that !
> 
> 
> 
> I am there with you, not sure what I was thinking committing to so many things at the end of the year.  I think If I didn't have plane tickets DAP may not be happening.  It's okay though, friends and fun are worth it.  I just won't spend more than I need to.





AnneR said:


> Agreed friends and fun are worth it and now I have have invested enough that I am not backing out



Glad you're both coming!


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> Glad you're both coming!



Thanks Paul.. I really am looking forward to coming and meeting all my friends in real life !!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Glad you're both coming!



DAP is the bright spot in my life right now,  I can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> DAP is the bright spot in my life right now,  I can't wait to meet everyone.



Troubles will pass. Stay positive.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Update on Kool Kid Kruise 2011!!!  Aug 16, 2011 is the only date that we can do that summer. It's a 5 nighter with a double dip to CC. Who's in? C'mon people let's do this!!


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Update on Kool Kid Kruise 2011!!!  Aug 16, 2011 is the only date that we can do that summer. It's a 5 nighter with a double dip to CC. Who's in? C'mon people let's do this!!


Can't commit now...but it's always a possibility I suppose...


----------



## cocowum

shellyminnie said:


> I'm kinda up in the air about it too. It's a tough decision, but I have a feeling  3.0 will be on the Dream. I think I could wait that long!



We are waiting until 3.0 to cruise on The Dream. We can not afford to do more than that.  And we will not miss 3.0


----------



## Renysmom

Posting from the new eticket app. This works so well I am thinking we will wind up with one major Live From DAP trip report with everyone who has iPhones contributing. How fun (and dangerous lol...think DATW posting) this is going to be!


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> Update on Kool Kid Kruise 2011!!!  Aug 16, 2011 is the only date that we can do that summer. It's a 5 nighter with a double dip to CC. Who's in? C'mon people let's do this!!



What the heck!!! You are a crazy man!!! 

When did I become the sensible one...

You better lay off those happy pills. 

Although, if you told me it was Jennie's birthday present I would do it.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Update on Kool Kid Kruise 2011!!!  Aug 16, 2011 is the only date that we can do that summer. It's a 5 nighter with a double dip to CC. Who's in? C'mon people let's do this!!



I'll have to do more research - this year school started August 19th - could be we have school.


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Update on Kool Kid Kruise 2011!!!  Aug 16, 2011 is the only date that we can do that summer. It's a 5 nighter with a double dip to CC. Who's in? C'mon people let's do this!!





cocowum said:


> We are waiting until 3.0 to cruise on The Dream. We can not afford to do more than that.  And we will not miss 3.0



Alicia, meet Paul
Paul, meet Alicia

You two should really get to know each other.


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> What the heck!!! You are a crazy man!!!
> 
> When did I become the sensible one...
> 
> You better lay off those happy pills.
> 
> Although, if you told me it was Jennie's birthday present I would do it.



I love you both enough to make this sacrifice.


----------



## cocowum

OKW Lover said:


> Alicia, meet Paul
> Paul, meet Alicia
> 
> You two should really get to know each other.




It's the drugs Jeff.


----------



## Launchpad11B

OKW Lover said:


> Alicia, meet Paul
> Paul, meet Alicia
> 
> You two should really get to know each other.



It's all part of my master plan Jeff! By the way, what are you and Val doing in August 2011?


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> Update on Kool Kid Kruise 2011!!!  Aug 16, 2011 is the only date that we can do that summer. It's a 5 nighter with a double dip to CC. Who's in? C'mon people let's do this!!





cocowum said:


> We are waiting until 3.0 to cruise on The Dream. We can not afford to do more than that.  And we will not miss 3.0





cocowum said:


> What the heck!!! You are a crazy man!!!
> 
> When did I become the sensible one...
> 
> You better lay off those happy pills.
> 
> Although, if you told me it was Jennie's birthday present I would do it.





OKW Lover said:


> Alicia, meet Paul
> Paul, meet Alicia
> 
> You two should really get to know each other.



I was just thinking the same thing.  And the date is right after my contract date. I will wait for 3.0 to go on the Dream.

Kim


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> It's all part of my master plan Jeff! By the way, what are you and Val doing in August 2011?



   

Someone please take the Hydrocodone away from him...


----------



## dpuck1998

You two crack me up.  Let me know when you put down the deposit and I'll put Tracy to work


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> It's all part of my master plan Jeff! By the way, what are you and Val doing in August 2011?



Might be cruising.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> You two crack me up.  Let me know when you put down the deposit and I'll put Tracy to work





OKW Lover said:


> Might be cruising.



This will be the day we look back on, as the first day of Kool Kid Kruise 2011 planning!


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> For those of you not on FB...my dad had a heart attack of some kind last night. We aren't completely convinced of it, but the docs claim that he did. All of the tests that were run on him came back completely normal...no indicators of a heart attack, but they did do one or two stents anyway. There was 85% blockage in two areas...one of those areas was a previous stent that had since been covered in plaque again. They put in a new one and strongly advised that he take heed and change his diet and QUIT SMOKING! Believe me...we've tried to get him to quit many, many, many times. He quits for a bit but goes right back to it. Drives us all nuts...my brother took away all of his cigarettes and told him that he doesn't care how much he begs and pleads, he won't be getting them back from him. Now to tell everyone else that dad comes into contact with...
> 
> He's fine now...already at home! I just hope that this was the one that "takes" and makes him realize what he's doing to himself...
> 
> It's been a long two days...dealing with this via phone calls and preparing for my niece and nephew's birthday party today...I am exhausted and don't feel well. I'm going to curl up in bed and watch Twilight. Talk to y'all later!



I'm sorry to hear about this, Brandie.



dpuck1998 said:


> Mine was only 4400 for two cat 11-C rooms with 5 people.



How is it so cheap?  Mine is $4200 for 4 people in a cat 11-c


Launchpad11B said:


> I hear you Brandie, it seems as if all of our financial planning is based around DIS events!   At some point we have to rejoin the real world and NOT attend every trip planned by the DIS or other DISers. The bottom line is that we just don't have the disposable income to do everything we would like. DAP and PCC 2.0 is all we have planned for now and we want to keep it that way for awhile. Besides, when the team releases the plan for PCC 3.0 sometime next year, I want to be ready for that.



I hear you there.  We've been planning on doing two cruises.  One with kids, one without.  But, there is a great desire to want to do it all, and we just can't.  


Launchpad11B said:


> Update on Kool Kid Kruise 2011!!!  Aug 16, 2011 is the only date that we can do that summer. It's a 5 nighter with a double dip to CC. Who's in? C'mon people let's do this!!



  We could do the June dates, but Madi will be starting high school that fall, and she would miss her first days of school.  (and I just threw up a little bit because I realized high school is that close).


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> How is it so cheap?  Mine is $4200 for 4 people in a cat 11-c



Not sure, this was from Tracy, without ground or insurance and using on onboard booking discount because we transferred from the Dec cruise.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Update on Kool Kid Kruise 2011!!!  Aug 16, 2011 is the only date that we can do that summer. It's a 5 nighter with a double dip to CC. Who's in? C'mon people let's do this!!



Now, this I might be able to do!!



cocowum said:


> What the heck!!! You are a crazy man!!!
> 
> When did I become the sensible one...
> 
> You better lay off those happy pills.
> 
> Although, if you told me it was Jennie's birthday present I would do it.



 



OKW Lover said:


> Alicia, meet Paul
> Paul, meet Alicia
> 
> You two should really get to know each other.







cocowum said:


> Someone please take the Hydrocodone away from him...



Oooh, they gave you the good stuff!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Hmm . . . according to Disney's site, for me it would only be about $1300 for an 11B inside stateroom. Not too bad!! It's looking better and better!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi All, 

I see the cruise talk continues over here! lol I'm staying away from that for right now. I have no idea what I am going to be in 2011 nor where I will be. That is just way too far in advance for us!  

I just got grades for the first marking period done. It took forever, as usual, but I feel a little bit less overwhelmed now that they are totally calculated and ready to go. Phew!


----------



## Dodie

I think we're sticking with PCC 2.0 and hoping that PCC 3.0 is on one of the new ships and far enough out from PCC 2.0 that we can afford to do it.  Not that I couldn't be swayed, but this is my initial reaction.

I do hope all of the "KOOL KIDS" won't be bailing on PCC 2.0 though.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Update on Kool Kid Kruise 2011!!!  Aug 16, 2011 is the only date that we can do that summer. It's a 5 nighter with a double dip to CC. Who's in? C'mon people let's do this!!



That's my birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sounds good to me.  Might be tight with Emma going back to school, but doable.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> I think we're sticking with PCC 2.0 and hoping that PCC 3.0 is on one of the new ships and far enough out from PCC 2.0 that we can afford to do it.  Not that I couldn't be swayed, but this is my initial reaction.
> 
> I do hope all of the "KOOL KIDS" won't be bailing on PCC 2.0 though.



We're not bailing, and you and Phillip are coming!!!  



DVCsince02 said:


> That's my birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sounds good to me.  Might be tight with Emma going back to school, but doable.




This is my Jennie's birthday too!!! It's a lot cheaper than the June sailing.


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Hmm . . . according to Disney's site, for me it would only be about $1300 for an 11B inside stateroom. Not too bad!! It's looking better and better!!



You know you want to go!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> You know you want to go!!!



Well . . .duh!! You think I would let you guys have all the fun without me!! I don't think so!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> This is my Jennie's birthday too!!! It's a lot cheaper than the June sailing.



$1100 cheaper.  

Chris just reminded me.  2011 will be Ethan's first year in kindergarten.  So they miss a day or 5....


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Shelly, did you order your pink hoodie yet? Any idea on what size I should get?


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Shelly, did you order your pink hoodie yet? Any idea on what size I should get?



Yes, I ordered it on Friday. I got an XL because that's what I would normally wear. You're a little smaller than I am, so I would say a Large.


----------



## spaddy

You are all making me crazy.  August 16th was what I was going to book first and changed my mind to June 12th.  Now I am looking at August 16th again.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> $1100 cheaper.
> 
> Chris just reminded me.  2011 will be Ethan's first year in kindergarten.  So they miss a day or 5....



I know it's an unpopular position to take but, a few days off from school is totally worth it for the memories you create on vacation. We pull Jennie out from time to time and she's still an A student. They're only kids for a short time, make the most of it!!! That's my motto.


----------



## DVCsince02

June 21
2 cat 9B = $5284.69
2 cat 9A = $5444.69

Aug 16
2 cat 9B = $4200.03
2 cat 9A = $4280.03


----------



## Launchpad11B

spaddy said:


> You are all making me crazy.  August 16th was what I was going to book first and changed my mind to June 12th.  Now I am looking at August 16th again.



The price difference is the deciding factor for us. We will do this if we get a decent size group of DISers to go.


----------



## georgemoe

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I see the cruise talk continues over here! lol I'm staying away from that for right now. I have no idea what I am going to be in 2011 nor where I will be. That is just way too far in advance for us!
> 
> I just got grades for the first marking period done. It took forever, as usual, but I feel a little bit less overwhelmed now that they are totally calculated and ready to go. Phew!



Hi Nikki. So how did Sean do in the pool tournament?


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> June 21
> 2 cat 9B = $5284.69
> 2 cat 9A = $5444.69
> 
> Aug 16
> 2 cat 9B = $4200.03
> 2 cat 9A = $4280.03



If you could talk Chris into a virtual port hole instead of a real window it would be substantially cheaper. Just sayin'


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> If you could talk Chris into a virtual port hole instead of a real window it would be substantially cheaper. Just sayin'


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> I know it's an unpopular position to take but, a few days off from school is totally worth it for the memories you create on vacation. We pull Jennie out from time to time and she's still an A student. They're only kids for a short time, make the most of it!!! That's my motto.



So, would it be bad to have Madi miss her first few days of high school???


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Hi Nikki. So how did Sean do in the pool tournament?



George! Howdy friend. I'm attempting to reclaim this thread!!!! What are your plans for August 2011??


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> So, would it be bad to have Madi miss her first few days of high school???



I'd ask her.  That's a tough one.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> So, would it be bad to have Madi miss her first few days of high school???



Just my opinion, but no. I'm sure the teachers out there will disagree but I don't care. If my daughter was having problems with her grades I might feel different. Our vacations together have brought us closer together as a family. To me, that's worth a few missed days of school.


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> So, would it be bad to have Madi miss her first few days of high school???



I would have had one very unhappy child.  Our school has a mentoring program for freshman that starts a day or two before school.  I had to work around those days as well.

I know that they are only young once but my school district has a policy of 3 vacation days per year any more and the students may not be able to make up the work.

Kaitlyn missed three days of health class in the last couple of weeks due to all the drama activities - she went from a 95 to a 69 because of missing work - she is able to make the work up.  If she couldn't she would be failing the class


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> Just my opinion, but no. I'm sure the teachers out there will disagree but I don't care. If my daughter was having problems with her grades I might feel different. Our vacations together have brought us closer together as a family. To me, that's worth a few missed days of school.



I think we know how Paul feels about kids missing school. (I agree BTW)


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> Just my opinion, but no. I'm sure the teachers out there will disagree but I don't care. If my daughter was having problems with her grades I might feel different. Our vacations together have brought us closer together as a family. To me, that's worth a few missed days of school.



I have ALWAYS agreed with that idea.  However, high school???  I guess I should probably ask James' opinion, too.  Around here, it's harder to take Emilie out of school than Madi.  Madi is no big deal.  Madi is a straight A student.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


>



He won't budge huh? Gotta respect that. 




DVCsince02 said:


> I'd ask her.  That's a tough one.



Good point. Our DD wants to go with us. If she wanted to stay back and go to school then that's what we would do.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

shellyminnie said:


> Yes, I ordered it on Friday. I got an XL because that's what I would normally wear. You're a little smaller than I am, so I would say a Large.



lol That's what I did originally. It was enormous. Grr. I'm going to try and get the next size down. I don't like the ladies pink hoodies because of all the logos on the back. It makes me feel like I'm running a marathon or something.


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> lol That's what I did originally. It was enormous. Grr. I'm going to try and get the next size down. I don't like the ladies pink hoodies because of all the logos on the back. It makes me feel like I'm running a marathon or something.



Well . . . it's kinda like a marathon. 3 days of nonstop activities!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> I have ALWAYS agreed with that idea.  However, high school???  I guess I should probably ask James' opinion, too.  Around here, it's harder to take Emilie out of school than Madi.  Madi is no big deal.  Madi is a straight A student.



It's a very personal decision Nicole. If your daughter will be impacted negatively by missing days then that's something to think hard about. If she'll be fine then I say go for it.


----------



## DVCsince02

Just checked out the cruise meets thread for 8/16/11.  Lots of DISers.


----------



## Madi100

*NikkiBell* said:


> lol That's what I did originally. It was enormous. Grr. I'm going to try and get the next size down. I don't like the ladies pink hoodies because of all the logos on the back. It makes me feel like I'm running a marathon or something.



That is the exact same reason I decided against it.  If I could just get it with the DIS logo on the front, I'd buy it in a heartbeat, but for $50, I don't want all the stuff on the back.


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> That is the exact same reason I decided against it.  If I could just get it with the DIS logo on the front, I'd buy it in a heartbeat, but for $50, I don't want all the stuff on the back.



I think that I am going to make my own.  Haven't had a chance to look and see what hoodies are out there - I would love to snag a purple one.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I 100% agree, Nicole. I love the fact that there is a pink hoodie because that's usually what I buy (my favorite color), but I really don't like the back. I'm just going to exchange the one I got for a new size. I also got a DIS Unplugged one, not a DAP one, so I can wear it more than just the one night. I did get a DAP shirt too.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Just checked out the cruise meets thread for 8/16/11.  Lots of DISers.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> That is the exact same reason I decided against it.  If I could just get it with the DIS logo on the front, I'd buy it in a heartbeat, but for $50, I don't want all the stuff on the back.



I agree.  I think Brandie is making some pink hoodies for us.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> That is the exact same reason I decided against it.  If I could just get it with the DIS logo on the front, I'd buy it in a heartbeat, but for $50, I don't want all the stuff on the back.



Ditto for Alicia.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Just checked out the cruise meets thread for 8/16/11.  Lots of DISers.



It was a very popular cruise to book the first day.  I was following it.


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> I agree.  I think Brandie is making some pink hoodies for us.



How is she making a pink hoodie for you?  Do I need to hire her?


----------



## DVCsince02

spaddy said:


> It was a very popular cruise to book the first day.  I was following it.



Any idea why?


----------



## AnneR

We're gonna hit 300 today!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Madi100 said:


> How is she making a pink hoodie for you?  Do I need to hire her?



Nicole --- It's super easy to do. Just get iron-on transfer paper from Walmart or a craft store and print the DAP logo onto it. I think you need to print it backwards (haven't done it in a few years). Then, you just iron it onto your shirt.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> George! Howdy friend. I'm attempting to reclaim this thread!!!! What are your plans for August 2011??



Hey howdy hey Paul. I hear ya!

After sleeping on 2011, getting a quote today, and agonizing over one cruise or the other we are *STAYING with PCC 2.0*.  I know I'm going to have work issues with 2.0 but I'm determined to figure something out even if it means work on the boat. I most likely will not book anything around 2011 until we get on the ship during 2.0.

I'm also going to speculate that 3.0 will likely follow the same spacing and pricing giving folks enough time to recover from 2.0 . So my guess is 3.0 will occur between December 2011 and August 2012 possibly opening the door for the Fantasy.  Just guessing here.

My plan is too book *A* cruise during 2.0. Either 3.0 if we have the details or a placeholder. Everything is pretty still wide open though.


----------



## Madi100

AnneR said:


> We're gonna hit 300 today!



I want to hit 300.  It would be a lot more fun that what I'm supposed to be doing.


----------



## chirurgeon

Jen, I think the virtual porthole would be kind of neat.  The kids would love it.  If you're bringing the kids of course.

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> How is she making a pink hoodie for you?  Do I need to hire her?



She was out shopping with her sister and found pink hoodie zip sweatshirts  on clearance for $10 each.  With an iron on transfer and that price, who cares how long they last.


----------



## shellyminnie

300??

doh . . too late!


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> I want to hit 300.  It would be a lot more fun that what I'm supposed to be doing.



It's happened!

George grabbed without trying.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> She was out shopping with her sister and found pink hoodie zip sweatshirts  on clearance for $10 each.  With an iron on transfer and that price, who cares how long they last.



Any idea where she found the hoodies?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

George --- Sean didn't do too well yesterday in the pool tournament. He was playing really, really, REALLY well all week during his team games and practices and terribly yesterday. He was pretty bummed, but I told him there's always the next time. He is only out $35 for entering the tourney. It was a good experience I am sure! He probably just got himself all nervous about winning the $2K that it threw him for a loop.


----------



## shellyminnie

I want a mickey bar!


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Any idea where she found the hoodies?



Hmmm..... Michaels or AC Moore.



Correction - She bought them at JoAnne's.


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> She was out shopping with her sister and found pink hoodie zip sweatshirts  on clearance for $10 each.  With an iron on transfer and that price, who cares how long they last.



That is a great idea!  I think I will try to find one while shopping on Tuesday.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Hmmm..... Michaels or AC Moore.



Sounds like I need to take a shopping trip.


----------



## Madi100

AnneR said:


> It's happened!
> 
> George grabbed without trying.



I know!  One would think that George would be a gentleman and give ME 300


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Hmmm..... Michaels or AC Moore.



I will have to check there.  I wonder if Hobby Lobby has them.  I have a trip planned there.


----------



## Madi100

*NikkiBell* said:


> George --- Sean didn't do too well yesterday in the pool tournament. He was playing really, really, REALLY well all week during his team games and practices and terribly yesterday. He was pretty bummed, but I told him there's always the next time. He is only out $35 for entering the tourney. It was a good experience I am sure! He probably just got himself all nervous about winning the $2K that it threw him for a loop.




That's too bad, Nikki.  There's always next time.  Those stinking nerves get in the way some times.


----------



## DVCsince02

chirurgeon said:


> Jen, I think the virtual porthole would be kind of neat.  The kids would love it.  If you're bringing the kids of course.
> 
> Kim



I would but it's Chris that won't.  Afterall, it's his vacation too.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> I think that I am going to make my own.  Haven't had a chance to look and see what hoodies are out there - I would love to snag a purple one.





*NikkiBell* said:


> Nicole --- It's super easy to do. Just get iron-on transfer paper from Walmart or a craft store and print the DAP logo onto it. I think you need to print it backwards (haven't done it in a few years). Then, you just iron it onto your shirt.





AnneR said:


> Any idea where she found the hoodies?



I am making my own as well since Corey was generous to share the logo with us.  After making the T shirts for our recent cruise I am confident I can make the sweatshirts as well.  I was thinking about asking Tom if he can blow-up our DIS name tags that he made for signatures and use that on the left front pocket area (no pocket of course).  What do you think of this idea?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

shellyminnie said:


> I want a mickey bar!



Why? So you can get it all over again? ROFL

The funniest part about that is the entire front SIDE of Mickey's face came off of mine and I was so nonchalant about it that barely anyone saw. You, on the otherhand, looked like you fell into Willy Wonka's chocolate river!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I love that idea, Anne!!! Good thinking! If I had more time, I'd do mine myself too. I just can't fit it in right now though. Work is WAY too insane!


----------



## shellyminnie

*NikkiBell* said:


> Why? So you can get it all over again? ROFL
> 
> The funniest part about that is the entire front SIDE of Mickey's face came off of mine and I was so nonchalant about it that barely anyone saw. You, on the otherhand, looked like you fell into Willy Wonka's chocolate river!



THat's because I had no napkin!!


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Everyone!!  I am now caught up since I poked my head in last night.  I see the Dreaming of a cruise on the Dream is still out there...

August wouldn't work for me, as that is our busiest time of the year, lots of printing done in the month of August as school starts back up. I'll have to wait until PCC 3.0.

For PCC 2.0, I banked my balance payment when I booked in a separate savings account, so I have my payment there.  Any unaccounted for money I receive is going in that account to pay for extras on the cruise and other Disney trips.  DAP is being paid for from this account.  

Brandie, Glad to hear your dad is doing better.  Hopefully, he will heed the warning signs from his attack and take the Doctor's orders seriously.

Welcome Back, Scott.


----------



## Madi100

I forgot to share my exciting news!  We have to pay the remaining rent through January.  Bummer, but we were willing to do it to move before winter.  We found out today they rented the house out, and we will get over two months rent back.  VERY excited.  Suppose I can spend it all in WDW???


----------



## tlcoke

Madi100 said:


> I forgot to share my exciting news!  We have to pay the remaining rent through January.  Bummer, but we were willing to do it to move before winter.  We found out today they rented the house out, and we will get over two months rent back.  VERY excited.  Suppose I can spend it all in WDW???



Sounds like WDW money to me!!! I love unexpected money.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> I forgot to share my exciting news!  We have to pay the remaining rent through January.  Bummer, but we were willing to do it to move before winter.  We found out today they rented the house out, and we will get over two months rent back.  VERY excited.  Suppose I can spend it all in WDW???


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> Any idea why?



It was the cheapest of the 5 day cruises and DISerd are smart.


----------



## Madi100

Does anyone know of a place online that I can get a pink hoodie that is plain?


----------



## Renysmom

Question - I am trying to avoid renting a car for DAP but need to get from S&D to MK for a ADR after the podcast taping.  

Is anyone going to have a car that can drive me over? I would be happy help pay for the parking at S&D.


----------



## tlcoke

Apparently the E-Ticket App Release was premature, according to the thread.  (See Page 4).  Bummer, I was going to buy it, but I will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Question - I am trying to avoid renting a car for DAP but need to get from S&D to MK for a ADR after the podcast taping.
> 
> Is anyone going to have a car that can drive me over? I would be happy help pay for the parking at S&D.



I will have a rental car, I think several of us are heading to the Poly after taping for the Dole Whip meet before going to MVMCP.


----------



## scarlett873

I bought pink zip up hoodies at my local JoAnn's. They were on sale for $10 each...they aren't very heavy...but they'll work! I've got to figure out how to decorate it with the DAP logo though...

I was out shopping today. Had to invest in a few red shirts. Blech. Redheads don't wear red for a reason...No idea when I start but I expect to hear something tomorrow or maybe Tuesday. They had to wait for drug test results and background check results to come back quickly before they could give me an official start date. I am anxious to get in there this week...it's not the most glamorous job, but I'm determined to have fun with it!


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> I will have a rental car, I think several of us are heading to the Poly after taping for the Dole Whip meet before going to MVMCP.




Tracey - can I ride with you to the Poly? From there I can get to MK.


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> I bought pink zip up hoodies at my local JoAnn's. They were on sale for $10 each...they aren't very heavy...but they'll work! I've got to figure out how to decorate it with the DAP logo though...
> 
> I was out shopping today. Had to invest in a few red shirts. Blech. Redheads don't wear red for a reason...No idea when I start but I expect to hear something tomorrow or maybe Tuesday. They had to wait for drug test results and background check results to come back quickly before they could give me an official start date. I am anxious to get in there this week...it's not the most glamorous job, but I'm determined to have fun with it!



That's the spirit Brandie! You did pass the drug test right??


----------



## shellyminnie

This may be old news but I just noticed it. Check out Julie's FB page. She tells what sex the new baby is!!


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Tracey - can I ride with you to the Poly? From there I can get to MK.



Sure - No problem.



shellyminnie said:


> This may be old news but I just noticed it. Check out Julie's FB page. She tells what sex the new baby is!!



Yes, Shelly this is old news, both Corey & Julie posted it right after the Ultra Sound.


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> I bought pink zip up hoodies at my local JoAnn's. They were on sale for $10 each...they aren't very heavy...but they'll work! I've got to figure out how to decorate it with the DAP logo though...
> 
> I was out shopping today. Had to invest in a few red shirts. Blech. Redheads don't wear red for a reason...No idea when I start but I expect to hear something tomorrow or maybe Tuesday. They had to wait for drug test results and background check results to come back quickly before they could give me an official start date. I am anxious to get in there this week...it's not the most glamorous job, but I'm determined to have fun with it!



That's the spirit.

It took me a little too long to figure out why you were buying red shirts.  I think I might need a good nights sleep.

I saw the sweatshirts at JoAnn's and I didn't buy one.  I wish I would have.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good evening folks.


----------



## DVCsince02

tickledtink33 said:


> Good evening folks.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> I bought pink zip up hoodies at my local JoAnn's. They were on sale for $10 each...they aren't very heavy...but they'll work! I've got to figure out how to decorate it with the DAP logo though...
> 
> I was out shopping today. Had to invest in a few red shirts. Blech. Redheads don't wear red for a reason...No idea when I start but I expect to hear something tomorrow or maybe Tuesday. They had to wait for drug test results and background check results to come back quickly before they could give me an official start date. I am anxious to get in there this week...it's not the most glamorous job, but I'm determined to have fun with it!



Good for you, Brandie.  I would love to work at Target.  Of all of my jobs I've had in my life, working in a grocery store was my favorite.  There were so many people to talk to (and the stock boys were cute).


----------



## Madi100

tickledtink33 said:


> Good evening folks.



Hi, Kim!


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> Good evening folks.



Howdy Kim.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> Good for you, Brandie.  I would love to work at Target.  Of all of my jobs I've had in my life, working in a grocery store was my favorite.  There were so many people to talk to (and the stock boys were cute).


Well...I'm certainly not in it for the boys... 

I'm just ready to go back to work. Although it will be considerably different than what I've been doing for the last 10 years, but change can be good!


----------



## georgemoe

*NikkiBell* said:


> George --- Sean didn't do too well yesterday in the pool tournament. He was playing really, really, REALLY well all week during his team games and practices and terribly yesterday. He was pretty bummed, but I told him there's always the next time. He is only out $35 for entering the tourney. It was a good experience I am sure! He probably just got himself all nervous about winning the $2K that it threw him for a loop.



Sorry to hear that Nikki. Maybe next time.



shellyminnie said:


> I want a mickey bar!



I hope you've already had your dinner first young lady. 



Madi100 said:


> I know!  One would think that George would be a gentleman and give ME 300







*NikkiBell* said:


> *Why? So you can get it all over again?* ROFL
> 
> The funniest part about that is the entire front SIDE of Mickey's face came off of mine and I was so nonchalant about it that barely anyone saw. You, on the otherhand, *looked like you fell into Willy Wonka's chocolate river! *



This is too funny. No wonder she wants another Mickey Bar. 



shellyminnie said:


> THat's because I had no napkin!!



So you did have clutter.  Chocolate clutter.


----------



## georgemoe

tickledtink33 said:


> Good evening folks.



Hey Kim.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Sure - No problem.



Thank you so much Tracey, that takes one worry off my plate.  My friend is not going to the taping and I can meet her at MK for our ADR now without worry.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> I think we're sticking with PCC 2.0 and hoping that PCC 3.0 is on one of the new ships and far enough out from PCC 2.0 that we can afford to do it.  Not that I couldn't be swayed, but this is my initial reaction.
> 
> I do hope all of the "KOOL KIDS" won't be bailing on PCC 2.0 though.




I am feeling the same way Dodie!


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> Good evening folks.



Hi Kim!!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> That is the exact same reason I decided against it.  If I could just get it with the DIS logo on the front, I'd buy it in a heartbeat, but for $50, I don't want all the stuff on the back.




I ordered the dap hoodie in pink!
I don't mind all the stuff on the back.
I am constantly refering people to the Dis, DU, and DV, so for me it will save on the repetion.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hey howdy hey Paul. I hear ya!
> 
> After sleeping on 2011, getting a quote today, and agonizing over one cruise or the other we are *STAYING with PCC 2.0*.  I know I'm going to have work issues with 2.0 but I'm determined to figure something out even if it means work on the boat. I most likely will not book anything around 2011 until we get on the ship during 2.0.
> 
> I'm also going to speculate that 3.0 will likely follow the same spacing and pricing giving folks enough time to recover from 2.0 . So my guess is 3.0 will occur between December 2011 and August 2012 possibly opening the door for the Fantasy.  Just guessing here.
> 
> My plan is too book *A* cruise during 2.0. Either 3.0 if we have the details or a placeholder. Everything is pretty still wide open though.



Congrats George on snaging 300!


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> I am making my own as well since Corey was generous to share the logo with us.  After making the T shirts for our recent cruise I am confident I can make the sweatshirts as well.  I was thinking about asking Tom if he can blow-up our DIS name tags that he made for signatures and use that on the left front pocket area (no pocket of course).  What do you think of this idea?




I think that is a cool idea!
I like it!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I forgot to share my exciting news!  We have to pay the remaining rent through January.  Bummer, but we were willing to do it to move before winter.  We found out today they rented the house out, and we will get over two months rent back.  VERY excited.  Suppose I can spend it all in WDW???




That is good news Nicole!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Apparently the E-Ticket App Release was premature, according to the thread.  (See Page 4).  Bummer, I was going to buy it, but I will have to wait a little longer.



I missed it as well!
I am hoping they will release it before we leave in 2 weeks!


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Thank you so much Tracey, that takes one worry off my plate.  My friend is not going to the taping and I can meet her at MK for our ADR now without worry.



Not a problem, Kelly.  I decided to get the rental car this trip to save time on the hour compute via the bus system to all the events.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> I missed it as well!
> I am hoping they will release it before we leave in 2 weeks!



same here.  I would like some time to play with it before leaving.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I forgot to share my exciting news!  We have to pay the remaining rent through January.  Bummer, but we were willing to do it to move before winter.  We found out today they rented the house out, and we will get over two months rent back.  VERY excited.  Suppose I can spend it all in WDW???



sounds like a cruise deposit!  

We can't do August- both kids do fall sports so from probably the last week in July thru the last week in October (longer if we're 'lucky') we're stuck at home.


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> I was out shopping today. Had to invest in a few red shirts. Blech. Redheads don't wear red for a reason



I hear ya! DS's preschool made us wear red for field trips. I looked horrible!


----------



## AnneR

Hi Kim and Tracey

I had to relinquish the computer for a while so DD12 code play. We are sharing a laptop right now.


This time in 4 weeks a whole bunch of us will be at MK for MVMCP.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I think that I am going to make my own.  Haven't had a chance to look and see what hoodies are out there - I would love to snag a purple one.



It's not a hoodie, but Walmart has a nice shade of light purple in a sweatshirt for $5.00. (they were in the Xmas section in our store.)


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Hi Kim and Tracey
> 
> I had to relinquish the computer for a while so DD12 code play. We are sharing a laptop right now.
> 
> 
> This time in 4 weeks a whole bunch of us will be at MK for MVMCP.



Hi Anne!!  

I am currently at my Parent's house right now, we are getting ready to have Chocolate Decadence Dream Pie from Sam's Club for my Mom's Birthday, and then I will be heading home.  I will log back on when I get there and see who's on.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> It's not a hoodie, but Walmart has a nice shade of light purple in a sweatshirt for $5.00. (they were in the Xmas section in our store.)



Wonder if our Walmarts have them!
I can already say you won't get them for $5., that's for sure!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Wonder if our Walmarts have them!
> I can already say you won't get them for $5., that's for sure!



I am wishing I had bought one,when I saw them earlier in the week.  I hope since they are hidden back with the christmas decorations, the may still have a good selection.  They had Red, Green, White & Purple.


----------



## tlcoke

Time for Birthday Pie, so I will be back in a little while.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> It's not a hoodie, but Walmart has a nice shade of light purple in a sweatshirt for $5.00. (they were in the Xmas section in our store.)



I'll have to go check them out.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am wishing I had bought one,when I saw them earlier in the week.  I hope since they are hidden back with the christmas decorations, the may still have a good selection.  They had Red, Green, White & Purple.



Purple, a Christmas color?


----------



## hideeh

tlcoke said:


> I am wishing I had bought one,when I saw them earlier in the week.  I hope since they are hidden back with the christmas decorations, the may still have a good selection.  They had Red, Green, White & Purple.



Tracey if they are sold out at your wal mart, let me know and I will check mine for you! 

Check your PM's.


----------



## georgemoe

Have a good night folks. Going into the other room to watch Pats/Colts.


----------



## kathrna

Evening all!


----------



## sshaw10060

Yesterday before flying home we went to Downtown Disney for a few hours.  I snuck away and bought Pam the large Dooney and Bourke purse with the Disney designs. I want to give it to her for our 5th anniversary which is 12/12. Any ideas on how to pull it off in a memorable fashion?


----------



## Dodie

Are we ready for some FOOTBALL?!!!!

 Hi there DIS friends who live in New England.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Evening all!



Hi Kathy!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Dodie --- Check out my most recent post in the Cafe Press thread! Good news!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Evening peeps! 

Just checking in quickly to say hi, but I should be back later.  DH has been sick in bed all day, so I have no desire to go in there anytime soon.  I'm getting ready to put the boys to bed, then I'll be back.



AnneR said:


> Purple, a Christmas color?



Purple is *your* color


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> Are we ready for some FOOTBALL?!!!!
> 
> Hi there DIS friends who live in New England.



I don't say this often, but GO COLTS!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> Are we ready for some FOOTBALL?!!!!
> 
> Hi there DIS friends who live in New England.



In the words of Faith Hill, I've been waiting all day for Sunday night 

Kids are going to bed early so I can watch the game


----------



## Dodie

dpuck1998 said:


> I don't say this often, but GO COLTS!!




At least your Dolphins won today, Don.



*NikkiBell* said:


> Dodie --- Check out my most recent post in the Cafe Press thread! Good news!!


Excellent news, Nikki! Thanks!


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> it seems as if all of our financial planning is based around DIS events!   At some point we have to rejoin the real world and NOT attend every trip planned by the DIS or other DISers. The bottom line is that we just don't have the disposable income to do everything we would like. DAP and PCC 2.0 is all we have planned for now and we want to keep it that way for awhile. Besides, when the team releases the plan for PCC 3.0 sometime next year, I want to be ready for that.




Yes, this is what I am talking about. It seems as though people are going on lots of WDW trips and lots of DIS events. 
But maybe it just _seems _that way!  Reality - most people who posts on this board really do not have unlimited financial resources and time off from work, do they?


----------



## AnneR

> Purple is *your* color



You are so right!


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> At least your Dolphins won today, Don.
> 
> 
> Excellent news, Nikki! Thanks!



Just barely, but we will take it.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Yesterday before flying home we went to Downtown Disney for a few hours.  I snuck away and bought Pam the large Dooney and Bourke purse with the Disney designs. I want to give it to her for our 5th anniversary which is 12/12. Any ideas on how to pull it off in a memorable fashion?



You rock, Scott!  I've been dropping obvious hints to DH (you know, sending a link in an email, stating it outright on the phone), but he seems oblivious.  

I don't have any ideas for you, but think the gift and you are the BOMB!  

I hope that you had a good time!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> I don't say this often, but GO COLTS!!



Had trouble typing that one, didn't ya??


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> One of these days I am going to add DVC and then my Disney math will really work



Not really understanding "Disney math".  Seems to me spending money on the "investment" of DVC and annual pass makes you spend more money on transportation and food. Magic? 

Sorry - I must be in a bummer money mood.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Purple, a Christmas color?



All I can think is Purple is an Advent Color symbolizing Royalty. Purple is my favorite color too.



kathrna said:


> Evening all!



Hi Kathy!!


----------



## tlcoke

Here is a picture of the Pie, we had for my Mom's Birthday Tonight.


----------



## mainegal

Dodie said:


> I think we're sticking with PCC 2.0 and hoping that PCC 3.0 is on one of the new ships and far enough out from PCC 2.0 that we can afford to do it.  Not that I couldn't be swayed, but this is my initial reaction.
> 
> I do hope all of the "KOOL KIDS" won't be bailing on PCC 2.0 though.



I am in total agreement with Dodie.  Please don't bail on PCC 2.0! 
And I am kinds interested in the Aqua Duck. But not in the heat of summer!


----------



## kathrna

dpuck1998 said:


> Just barely, but we will take it.



Besides you, Don, my brother was the most die-hard Dolphins fan.  All the way back to the days of the great Larry Csonka.  Through thick and thin (undoubtedly mostly THIN).  A couple years ago I told him that I was moving to South Florida and he should come see me and a game AT the stadium.  It was then that he informed me that after 30+ years of waiting on them, he had switched his hat (to the Cardinals, who as we know choked in the SB last year.  My brother moved his bad ju-ju to a new team).  I don't know how long you've been a fan, but I just wanted to send some encouragement to keep with it.  Since my brother is no longer a Phins fan, they should get it right again someday soon.


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> Not really understanding "Disney math".  Seems to me spending money on the "investment" of DVC and annual pass makes you spend more money on transportation and food. Magic?
> 
> Sorry - I must be in a bummer money mood.



For me, it feels like I go on vacation free of charge.  --Until it's time to renew my pass OR I run out of points for the year (and the next ).  I love my points!!!


----------



## mainegal

shellyminnie said:


> I want a mickey bar!



I have never had a Mickey Bar!!!
This is why I am going on PCC 2.0. Room service Mickey Bars all day long!


----------



## spaddy

3 weeks from tonight I will be dining at Chef Mickeys for the first time ever. 

I just realized it was 3 weeks just now.


----------



## kathrna

spaddy said:


> 3 weeks from tonight I will be dining at Chef Mickeys for the first time ever.
> 
> I just realized it was 3 weeks just now.



You will LOVE it!!


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Yesterday before flying home we went to Downtown Disney for a few hours.  I snuck away and bought Pam the large Dooney and Bourke purse with the Disney designs. I want to give it to her for our 5th anniversary which is 12/12. Any ideas on how to pull it off in a memorable fashion?



Your such a sweetheart!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Purple, a Christmas color?



Liturgical Colors: Christian Color Symbolism

Purple is the color for penitence and mourning. It is also the color of royalty. Purple is the liturgical color for the seasons of Advent and Lent. 

Not sure this what WalMart meant...


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Not really understanding "Disney math".  Seems to me spending money on the "investment" of DVC and annual pass makes you spend more money on transportation and food. Magic?
> 
> Sorry - I must be in a bummer money mood.



But you see this is why it is Disney Math

We find reasons to justify our trips.

Although it costs me just as much to spend a week at the beach as it does for my summer trip to Disney.


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> 3 weeks from tonight I will be dining at Chef Mickeys for the first time ever.
> 
> I just realized it was 3 weeks just now.



I have only done Chef Mickey's for breakfast.  You will have to tell me how dinner is.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> You rock, Scott!  I've been dropping obvious hints to DH (you know, sending a link in an email, stating it outright on the phone), but he seems oblivious.
> 
> I don't have any ideas for you, but think the gift and you are the BOMB!
> 
> I hope that you had a good time!




I mentioned to DH that I would love one!
Well needless to say that hit with a thud and a do you know how much they cost!
So I figure that a definate answer!


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> I have only done Chef Mickey's for breakfast.  You will have to tell me how dinner is.



We did dinner there last month and loved it.  Best mashed potatoes I ever had.  Every buffet we went to that had shrimp lost money on DS7, including this one.


----------



## wildfan1473

sshaw10060 said:


> Yesterday before flying home we went to Downtown Disney for a few hours.  I snuck away and bought Pam the large Dooney and Bourke purse with the Disney designs. I want to give it to her for our 5th anniversary which is 12/12. Any ideas on how to pull it off in a memorable fashion?



Hand it to her when you are packing for DAP and tell her she's forgetting to pack something


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> But you see this is why it is Disney Math
> 
> We find reasons to justify our trips.
> 
> Although it costs me just as much to spend a week at the beach as it does for my summer trip to Disney.



For me justifying a trip, is did I get a good discount on the room, airfare..etc.  I can't afford DVC right now, for me I don't see it as much of a bargain for me as a single as it is for someone with a family.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> We did dinner there last month and loved it.  Best mashed potatoes I ever had.  Every buffet we went to that had shrimp lost money on DS7, including this one.



LOL -DD12 is my shrimp eater.  She ate 2 doz shrimp in June at Ohana's.  She could not do quite that many when we were there in October.


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> I ordered the dap hoodie in pink!
> I don't mind all the stuff on the back.
> I am constantly refering people to the Dis, DU, and DV, so for me it will save on the repetion.



I have mine and love it, it's nice and comfy, but...you can't see the DAP logo when I wear it because the hood is in the way.  I do wish the DAP logo were on the front also.


----------



## tlcoke

I ate a Chef Mickey's last month for the first time.  I was there for dinner.  Donald asked me out.


----------



## mainegal

Hey Tracey! Looking at your temperature. You are 59 degrees. Here in Maine it is still 65 degrees!  Had a very foggy after dinner walk.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Hey Tracey! Looking at your temperature. You are 59 degrees. Here in Maine it is still 65 degrees!  Had a very foggy after dinner walk.



We had sun today - the first time in almost a week.


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> Are we ready for some FOOTBALL?!!!!
> 
> Hi there DIS friends who live in New England.


Both teams are off to a fast start.  Do the Colts have an answer for Moss?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Hey Tracey! Looking at your temperature. You are 59 degrees. Here in Maine it is still 65 degrees!  Had a very foggy after dinner walk.



We were cloudy all day, we didn't get up to 70 like they had forecasted.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> We had sun today - the first time in almost a week.



We have rain in the forecast for the next 3 days.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Renysmom said:


> Question - I am trying to avoid renting a car for DAP but need to get from S&D to MK for a ADR after the podcast taping.
> 
> Is anyone going to have a car that can drive me over? I would be happy help pay for the parking at S&D.



Haven't read to the rest of the thread, however if you haven't got this sorted out I would be interested in sharing a cab over to MK after the podcast taping.  We are going to MVMCP afterwards.

Updated:  I see that some have arranged to share rides and if anyone is willing I would love to share as well.  DSis and I are going to MVMCP afterwards...she is going to tour the Swolphin during the podcast and enjoy a cup of tea until we are done.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I have only done Chef Mickey's for breakfast.  You will have to tell me how dinner is.



We have eaten at CM for dinner several times in the past few years.
We have always enjoyed it.
The selection is good, and the boys love the noise and characters.
I will say bring a sweater though.
I find it quite cool there, and DH thinks that is their way of having the tables turn over quickly.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Was at Home Depot and was able to snag a bunch of LGMH, so if anyone needs some just let me know!  I didn't realize before now that they are hard to come by!  I also snagged some red, green and white ones...feeling some craftiness coming on.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> For me justifying a trip, is did I get a good discount on the room, airfare..etc.  I can't afford DVC right now, for me I don't see it as much of a bargain for me as a single as it is for someone with a family.




We stayed at POR for our fist 3 visits.
We usually only go once a year, but we go for 2 weeks.
The room rates were increasing every year, so when we started looking at
DVC we figured that buying the points and paying the MF we would be paying about the same for 5 years and then we would be saving money every year after that.


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> Had trouble typing that one, didn't ya??







kathrna said:


> Besides you, Don, my brother was the most die-hard Dolphins fan.  All the way back to the days of the great Larry Csonka.  Through thick and thin (undoubtedly mostly THIN).  A couple years ago I told him that I was moving to South Florida and he should come see me and a game AT the stadium.  It was then that he informed me that after 30+ years of waiting on them, he had switched his hat (to the Cardinals, who as we know choked in the SB last year.  My brother moved his bad ju-ju to a new team).  I don't know how long you've been a fan, but I just wanted to send some encouragement to keep with it.  Since my brother is no longer a Phins fan, they should get it right again someday soon.



I've been a fan since I was 6 so I won't be changing hats anytime...EVER!

I hope I live to see them win a superbowl some day, they are really the only team I hang my hat on in any sport.


----------



## katscradle

Well I survived the 12 year olds birthday party today!
I call DH on the way home and said they are yours for the rest of the night.
I did have a very nice piece of cake as well.
Then when it was over and I was paying I lucked out using my rewards card and got a gift card for 2 free movies.
They gave it to me in a gift card that had a picture of Edward and Bella on it.
I will be keeping that card.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

katscradle said:


> Well I survived the 12 year olds birthday party today!
> I call DH on the way home and said they are yours for the rest of the night.
> I did have a very nice piece of cake as well.
> Then when it was over and I was paying I lucked out using my rewards card and got a gift card for 2 free movies.
> They gave it to me in a gift card that had a picture of Edward and Bella on it.
> I will be keeping that card.



Glad you survived!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I ate at Chef Mickey's last month for the first time.  I was there for dinner.  Donald asked me out.



Love the photo of you and Donald!  Hope you had a great night together.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Love the photo of you and Donald!  Hope you had a great night together.



After asking to join me, he had to move on...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

ADP said:


> Both teams are off to a fast start.  Do the Colts have an answer for Moss?



Oh, I fervently hope not!


----------



## spaddy

Loving all the Chef Mickey's talk/photos.  We have avoided it until now because my son doesn't like characters.  Yesterday he drew a picture for Mickey and I am hoping he will turn around a little this time.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> We had sun today - the first time in almost a week.



Was that what that was?


----------



## firsttimemom

I'm trying to make Chef M dinner reservations for our Jan trip and not having a lot of luck online.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Love Chef Mickey's, even with the big construction wall up.


----------



## scarlett873

My heart's about to jump outta my chest! Danged Colts game... You would think that I was actually playing or something...

Good game Pats...I have a feeling that there will be some sleepy Colts and Pats fans come morning...


----------



## Tonya2426

This thread is still open?!?!?!  I thought for sure it would be closed by the time I got back from my cheerleading adventures.  I've got jury duty tomorrow (hopefully just tomorrow) and I can't bring any electronic devices with me inside the courthouse and feel sure this thread will be closed by then, right?    I am gonna die not having my phone with me!!!!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Was that what that was?



Yes, I had someone explain it to me


----------



## AnneR

Happy Monday!  Some how I managed to schedule a full week of meetings  The only break I will have is the drive between locations

We are supposed to have another sunny day today, I am very glad to see the rain and gray skies leave.

My countdown says 26 days until DAP.


----------



## Renysmom

anyone remember if the doors at SSR are metal or not?

I was thinking that since so many of us are staying there it would be cool to take the DAP logo and a make large magnets for the front door, that way we know a fellow DIS'r is staying there..


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Friends, I've gotten some more information regarding the GKTW volunteer group for Saturday morning.  I added everything to the first page of the GKTW volunteer thread, and you can find it here.

DAP GKTW Volunteer Group Info Saturday, Dec 12


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!  Happy Monday!!


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morn' all - hope everyone has a great week


----------



## AnneR

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Friends, I've gotten some more information regarding the GKTW volunteer group for Saturday morning.  I added everything to the first page of the GKTW volunteer thread, and you can find it here.
> 
> DAP GKTW Volunteer Group Info Saturday, Dec 12



Morning Dave - I will pop over there to check it out


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!  Happy Monday!!


----------



## AnneR

AnneR  462 
jeanigor  448 
tlcoke  382 
katscradle  352 
kathrna  167 
Tonya2426  166 
Launchpad11B  156 
aspen37  141 
DVCsince02  135 
wildfan1473  123 
Oh Todd ---

ducking and running...


----------



## tlcoke

If you are interested in getting the badge holders in the picture below.  Please PM me with how many you want.  They are approximately $.60 cents each. Please PM me even if you have told me you want some, this way I have a note requesting them.
I will PM you your total amount due and you can pay me at DAP, when you get the badge holders.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Morning All!  Just here for a short moment to say "Happy Monday!"  It's going to be sunny here today and quite cool.  First day back to school for DS, so I need to focus in order to get myself and him out the door and with everything we need...I'll check in sometime later, maybe to a new thread?


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> I mentioned to DH that I would love one!
> Well needless to say that hit with a thud and a do you know how much they cost!
> So I figure that a definate answer!



Well I figure if he can buy me a motorcycle, this is a drop in the bucket.  --I think I kinda got spoiled w/that one!!  Now I think BIG!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Goooooooooooooooood Monday morning! (well, for everyone outside of New England). THAT was a  shocker. 

Bdays are in 1 week so I need to get some shopping done today and while the weather is still nice enough to open the windows I have a hot date w/ the steam cleaner. That or buy new carpets and that would definately cause a crimp in the disney trips.


----------



## kathrna

disneydreamgirl said:


> Was at Home Depot and was able to snag a bunch of LGMH, so if anyone needs some just let me know!  I didn't realize before now that they are hard to come by!  I also snagged some red, green and white ones...feeling some craftiness coming on.



I did that too yesterday!  I DID leave one behind so that they could see that they needed to reorder for me.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> I ate a Chef Mickey's last month for the first time.  I was there for dinner.  Donald asked me out.



Cute photo!  Where did you get your name badge?  I'd love to get one for myself and the boys!


----------



## kathrna

Renysmom said:


> anyone remember if the doors at SSR are metal or not?
> 
> I was thinking that since so many of us are staying there it would be cool to take the DAP logo and a make large magnets for the front door, that way we know a fellow DIS'r is staying there..



I was thinking that same thing for POP!  Maybe if we all raid Home Depot for their LGMH and just put a simple magnet on the back.  

I believe the doors at SSR are metal.


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> If you are interested in getting the badge holders in the picture below.  Please PM me with how many you want.  They are approximately $.60 cents each. Please PM me even if you have told me you want some, this way I have a note requesting them.
> I will PM you your total amount due and you can pay me at DAP, when you get the badge holders.



Are they encased?  do they zip closed?  how do you get in?  I couldn't tell by the pix.  Thanks!


----------



## kathrna

Morning all!!

I leave in FOUR days for the West Coast Mouse!!

George, I've got FIVE bags out at the curb from the front yard alone.  I had my helpers bag it after I raked it.  I don't even want to think about the back yard.  

I'm off to drop the boys at school then to Lowes to buy gutter guards.  Do you know that at Home Depot they had no idea what "leaf grabbers" were?!!  The lady said, "you mean GLOVES?".  No I don't mean gloves.  If I meant gloves I'd have asked where the gloves were!!!     --  So I'll be on the roof today cleaning out gutters and installing the gutter guards.  I'll see you all this afternoon!


----------



## firsttimemom

kathrna said:


> I leave in FOUR days for the West Coast Mouse!!



woo hoo!! Are you staying at the GCV? Looks gorgeous! We went the same time last year. Use that time change to your advantage and get to the parks early because as it got closer to thanksgiving, things got crazy crowded there. 



kathrna said:


> So I'll be on the roof today cleaning out gutters and installing the gutter guards.  I'll see you all this afternoon!



BE CAREFUL!


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Cute photo!  Where did you get your name badge?  I'd love to get one for myself and the boys!



I got from the Dine with an Imagineer Lunch. 
( I have heard there is someplace on property in one of the parks that you can get one made, but I have never seen it.) The only thing I saw in October was where you could get Military style Dog Tags made.


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Are they encased?  do they zip closed?  how do you get in?  I couldn't tell by the pix.  Thanks!



The have a slit in the top back that you slide the ticket, KTTW Card.. into.  if you look at the picture, the one on the bottom, you can see the half circle on the top and a opening in the middle that helps you slide the object out.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> I leave in FOUR days for the West Coast Mouse!!
> 
> George, I've got FIVE bags out at the curb from the front yard alone.  I had my helpers bag it after I raked it.  I don't even want to think about the back yard.
> 
> I'm off to drop the boys at school then to Lowes to buy gutter guards.  Do you know that at Home Depot they had no idea what "leaf grabbers" were?!!  The lady said, "you mean GLOVES?".  No I don't mean gloves.  If I meant gloves I'd have asked where the gloves were!!!     --  So I'll be on the roof today cleaning out gutters and installing the gutter guards.  I'll see you all this afternoon!



Be careful on the roof - Kathy.


I am getting excited for you.  Disneyland is on my to do list (thanks Jaime, your trip report pushed me over)


----------



## AnneR

I see a stop at Home Depot in my future.


----------



## DVCsince02

Renysmom said:


> anyone remember if the doors at SSR are metal or not?
> 
> I was thinking that since so many of us are staying there it would be cool to take the DAP logo and a make large magnets for the front door, that way we know a fellow DIS'r is staying there..





kathrna said:


> I believe the doors at SSR are metal.



Yes, they are metal.


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> So I'll be on the roof today cleaning out gutters and installing the gutter guards.  I'll see you all this afternoon!



Morning Kathy, Be careful on the roof.


----------



## DVCsince02

For those interested in the Disney Dooney & Bourke bag, rumor is they will be available in black, pink, and blue in the future.  A DISer photoshopped a pic of the tassle bag to get an idea of what it might look like.



lizbaby007 said:


> This is such a cute purse! When I first heard about it I thought I would hate it but think it is so much fun! Im not into the white version so am crossing my fingers for the rumored black bag...or any other color for that matter
> 
> With my crappy attempt at photoshop I can see it now. Reallly want a black one...the colors would pop so well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or even




LOVE THE BLACK!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> This thread is still open?!?!?!  I thought for sure it would be closed by the time I got back from my cheerleading adventures.  I've got jury duty tomorrow (hopefully just tomorrow) and I can't bring any electronic devices with me inside the courthouse and feel sure this thread will be closed by then, right?    I am gonna die not having my phone with me!!!!



Well then maybe webmaster Alex will take pity on you and close the thread today!
Sorry about the jury duty!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> If you are interested in getting the badge holders in the picture below.  Please PM me with how many you want.  They are approximately $.60 cents each. Please PM me even if you have told me you want some, this way I have a note requesting them.
> I will PM you your total amount due and you can pay me at DAP, when you get the badge holders.



Pm sent!


----------



## katscradle

Well I am off to take the boys and myself to the walk in clinic.
We are all still really sick here!
The colds don't seem to be getting any better.
We have 2 weeks and we should be in Florida, I don't want to be sick when we get there.
Have a good morning everyone!
Jen I like the black as well!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Pm sent!



Got it.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well I am off to take the boys and myself to the walk in clinic.
> We are all still really sick here!
> The colds don't seem to be getting any better.
> We have 2 weeks and we should be in Florida, I don't want to be sick when we get there.
> Have a good morning everyone!
> Jen I like the black as well!



Take care,  I want you all to be healthy for your stop in Maryland


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Monday morning everyone!  I hope it was a great weekend!

DH finally crawled out of bed this morning, his temp came down during the night. He never gets sick, I feel so bad for him.  Thank goodness he's working from home all week, he doesn't need to go anywhere.  

Quiet day for me, just some housecleaning, then after school I am taking B's Lion Cub den to the park for our "Grand Adventure."  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## georgemoe

Morning everyone.  I'm pretty sick this morning. Puke in my mouth and lingering nightmares of last nights game. Too many mistakes especially the biggest of the game by Belichick.  Robert Kraft doesn't own the Patriots, Peyton Manning does.  Hats off to the Colts this morning.



kathrna said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> I leave in FOUR days for the West Coast Mouse!!
> 
> George, I've got FIVE bags out at the curb from the front yard alone.  I had my helpers bag it after I raked it.  *I don't even want to think about the back yard.  *
> I'm off to drop the boys at school then to Lowes to buy gutter guards.  Do you know that at Home Depot they had no idea what "leaf grabbers" were?!!  The lady said, "you mean GLOVES?".  No I don't mean gloves.  If I meant gloves I'd have asked where the gloves were!!!     --  So I'll be on the roof today cleaning out gutters and installing the gutter guards.  I'll see you all this afternoon!



 What you don't see won't hurt you right Kathy.  Have a great trip and be safe messing with those gutters.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> I was thinking that same thing for POP!  Maybe if we all raid Home Depot for their LGMH and just put a simple magnet on the back.
> 
> I believe the doors at SSR are metal.



That's about as far as my craftiness is going to take me.  I was thinking of doing it with the DISapalooza logo also.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning

woke up with a stiff neck and a headache. Took some ibuprofin and it helped. Hate taking stuff like that first thing in the morning. Yuck

i agree Jen, love the bag in black. If they release it in black I might have to get one. 

There is more envelope stuffing and sealing in my future today.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Monday morning everyone!  I hope it was a great weekend!
> 
> DH finally crawled out of bed this morning, his temp came down during the night. He never gets sick, I feel so bad for him.  Thank goodness he's working from home all week, he doesn't need to go anywhere.
> 
> Quiet day for me, just some housecleaning, then after school I am taking B's Lion Cub den to the park for our "Grand Adventure."
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Have a great day Jennifer - although that does not sound quiet to me.  A quiet day is when only have to do what I feel like doing.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> That's about as far as my craftiness is going to take me.  I was thinking of doing it with the DISapalooza logo also.



Your are crafty - what a great idea!


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> Good morning
> 
> woke up with a stiff neck and a headache. Took some ibuprofin and it helped. Hate taking stuff like that first thing in the morning. Yuck
> 
> i agree Jen, love the bag in black. If they release it in black I might have to get one.
> 
> There is more envelope stuffing and sealing in my future today.


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> Morning All!  Just here for a short moment to say "Happy Monday!"  It's going to be sunny here today and quite cool.  First day back to school for DS, so I need to focus in order to get myself and him out the door and with everything we need...I'll check in sometime later, maybe to a new thread?



Glad to hear your son is feeling better!


----------



## AnneR

Okay

DAP POPper's 

Are making a specific building request or trying to link our reservations?


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> I leave in FOUR days for the West Coast Mouse!!
> 
> George, I've got FIVE bags out at the curb from the front yard alone.  I had my helpers bag it after I raked it.  I don't even want to think about the back yard.
> 
> I'm off to drop the boys at school then to Lowes to buy gutter guards.  Do you know that at Home Depot they had no idea what "leaf grabbers" were?!!  The lady said, "you mean GLOVES?".  No I don't mean gloves.  If I meant gloves I'd have asked where the gloves were!!!     --  So I'll be on the roof today cleaning out gutters and installing the gutter guards.  I'll see you all this afternoon!



Have a GREAT trip! 

I just found out my mom isn't coming here for Christmas, if I would have known that sooner, we would have gone out there for Thanksgiving and we could have gone to DL with you   We won't get out there now until spring break.

Be VERY careful on the roof!


----------



## AnneR

Just a few more minutes and I have to go to my first meeting of the day - I will probably not be back on until I get home from work.  So

Have a great day everyone!


and - help me break 2000 tonight


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> Well I am off to take the boys and myself to the walk in clinic.
> We are all still really sick here!
> The colds don't seem to be getting any better.
> We have 2 weeks and we should be in Florida, I don't want to be sick when we get there.
> Have a good morning everyone!
> Jen I like the black as well!



I hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Just a few more minutes and I have to go to my first meeting of the day - I will probably not be back on until I get home from work.  So
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> and - help me break 2000 tonight



I wouldn't mind breaking 900.

1,000 would be better though.

I'll have to see what the evening brings tonight.


----------



## wildfan1473

georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone.  I'm pretty sick this morning. Puke in my mouth and lingering nightmares of last nights game. Too many mistakes especially the biggest of the game by Belichick.  Robert Kraft doesn't own the Patriots, Peyton Manning does.  Hats off to the Colts this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't see won't hurt you right Kathy.  Have a great trip and be safe messing with those gutters.



 George

If it makes you feel any better, the Pats did put up a good fight.


----------



## georgemoe

wildfan1473 said:


> George
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, the Pats did put up a good fight.



Hi Jennifer. Nope, still have the puke taste in my mouth.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Just a few more minutes and I have to go to my first meeting of the day - I will probably not be back on until I get home from work.  So
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> and - help me break 2000 tonight



Have a good day Anne, See you tonight.


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning everyone.

I hope everyone who is sick gets better soon. 

Brandie, I hope your dad gets better soon.  It's a good thing it was caught early so he didn't have a full blown heart attack.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Hi Jennifer. Nope, still have the puke taste in my mouth.



if it helps.....THE FINS WON!!


----------



## wildfan1473

dpuck1998 said:


> if it helps.....THE FINS WON!!


----------



## Dodie

So sleepy this morning, but glad we didn't give up and turn off the game at halftime like we considered.  

It is a great rivalry. Two good teams. Two GREAT quarterbacks. One arrogant coach.


----------



## dpuck1998

Dodie said:


> So sleepy this morning, but glad we didn't give up and turn off the game at halftime like we considered.
> 
> It is a great rivalry. Two good teams. Two GREAT quarterbacks. One arrogant coach.



but he has such great fashion sense


----------



## fakereadhed

AnneR said:


> Okay
> 
> DAP POPper's
> 
> Are making a specific building request or trying to link our reservations?



I requested building 5 or 6 non preferred.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> if it helps.....THE FINS WON!!



Everbody beats TB. Even the FINS.


----------



## Dodie

Wow. Over 4000 posts and 300 pages. Surely The Genius will shut this thing down today. The battle begins for "last post!"


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Just a few more minutes and I have to go to my first meeting of the day - I will probably not be back on until I get home from work.  So
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> and - help me break 2000 tonight



DH is out of town so I should be here to help you welcome in 2000!


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all!  I'm stuck at home today.  The plumber is coming to fix the toilet, hopefully for real this time.  And, the TV guys are coming to mount the TV on the wall.  Better go shower before they get here.  I wouldn't want to scare them away.


----------



## jeanigor

Crimeny!!! 50 pages!?!?!?!?

See you all in a bit...


----------



## aspen37

So my little temperature and time thing in my signature is wrong. It is currently -2 with a windchill of -15.

 it December 9th yet?


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Crimeny!!! 50 pages!?!?!?!?
> 
> See you all in a bit...



That's what happens when you take the weekend off.


----------



## hideeh

Good morning everyone!  

Sorry for those feeling . Hope you get better soon.

Gloomy, gloomy day here. BUT at least it isn't snowing.

Have a great day, and lets have a fun week celebrating "three weeks til Disapalooza."


----------



## sshaw10060

georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone.  I'm pretty sick this morning. Puke in my mouth and lingering nightmares of last nights game. Too many mistakes especially the biggest of the game by Belichick.  Robert Kraft doesn't own the Patriots, Peyton Manning does.  Hats off to the Colts this morning.



Right there with you George.


----------



## hideeh

Welcome home Scott. I hope you had a great vacation.

What a great husband to pick up the D&B Disney bag for your wife for your anniversary. I have zilch creativity, especially with surprises, so I am no help there. But I think it is really thoughtful of you to get it for her.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> So my little temperature and time thing in my signature is wrong. It is currently -2 with a windchill of -15.
> 
> it December 9th yet?




Oh god I feel for you Anna!
Bundle up and put some of those sweaters to good use that we were talking about!
Here's hoping you don't have any outside work to do today!


----------



## spaddy

If anyone is still looking for a sweatshirt I just went to Joann's and the zipper  hoodies were $8.49. I went ahead and got a pink one and hopefully I will figure something out with the iron on.


----------



## katscradle

Well we are back from the doctors office.
DS kenny and I both have sinus infections on top of our colds.
DS Johnny just has a cold, and DH John is in bed sick today!
I am hoping we all feel better by the weeks end!
Sucks to be sick, we have so much to do before we leave.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Happy Monday morning all!

It's cloudy and rainy in St Louis so far today.

Off to build my database for work.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> Well we are back from the doctors office.
> DS kenny and I both have sinus infections on top of our colds.
> DS Johnny just has a cold, and DH John is in bed sick today!
> I am hoping we all feel better by the weeks end!
> Sucks to be sick, we have so much to do before we leave.



I'm sorry you aren't feeling well.  Better to be sick BEFORE vacation rather than while ON vacation.



TheBeadPirate said:


> Happy Monday morning all!
> 
> It's cloudy and rainy in St Louis so far today.
> 
> Off to build my database for work.



It's not much better up the river a bit.  Although as I type this, the sun is peeking out a bit.


----------



## Madi100

For awhile now, I've toyed with the idea of getting a job - toyed because I really don't want one.  But, on the other hand, I really do want one.  So our church is hiring an administrative assistant for T-Th 8 to 3 and F 8-1.  Perfect schedule.  But, do I want to give up my freedom to work???


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> I'm sorry you aren't feeling well.  Better to be sick BEFORE vacation rather than while ON vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not much better up the river a bit.  Although as I type this, the sun is peeking out a bit.



Come up the river just a tad bit more and the sun is shining.  Hopefully the frost will melt off the ground soon


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> For awhile now, I've toyed with the idea of getting a job - toyed because I really don't want one.  But, on the other hand, I really do want one.  So our church is hiring an administrative assistant for T-Th 8 to 3 and F 8-1.  Perfect schedule.  But, do I want to give up my freedom to work???




I've always said, there come a point in your life when you want to be proud of yourself professionally, no matter what type of job it is.  You won't find a better schedule.  Go for it.  What's the worst that happens?  You don't get it?  So what.


----------



## tlcoke

The rain is moving my direction, not here yet as it is still to our west.


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> For awhile now, I've toyed with the idea of getting a job - toyed because I really don't want one.  But, on the other hand, I really do want one.  So our church is hiring an administrative assistant for T-Th 8 to 3 and F 8-1.  Perfect schedule.  But, do I want to give up my freedom to work???



Is that Tu AND Th, or Tu through Th?  I'd consider it if it was just Tu, Th & Fri.

I'm in the same boat.  I don't have to go back to work, but it would be nice to have my own spending money (and then I can go to Disney or on a cruise without having to justify it).  I have plenty to keep me busy - 2 scout troops, plus scout treasurer, I am in both boys' classes once a week, and I am the Scrip coordinator at school.  It's a tough call.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Oh god I feel for you Anna!
> Bundle up and put some of those sweaters to good use that we were talking about!
> Here's hoping you don't have any outside work to do today!



You should have seen me this morning taking Buddy for a walk. I had a long sleeve shirt on, a short sleeve shirt on, a North Face Windwall Fleece on, and my heavy duty winter jacket on. 
On the bright side it is so cold because it is clear as a bell outside today.   I will trade the all the snow we got the past few days for the cold this morning.  



katscradle said:


> Well we are back from the doctors office.
> DS kenny and I both have sinus infections on top of our colds.
> DS Johnny just has a cold, and DH John is in bed sick today!
> I am hoping we all feel better by the weeks end!
> Sucks to be sick, we have so much to do before we leave.



I hope you guys get better soon. Sinus infections can be very painful.


----------



## Madi100

wildfan1473 said:


> Is that Tu AND Th, or Tu through Th?  I'd consider it if it was just Tu, Th & Fri.
> 
> I'm in the same boat.  I don't have to go back to work, but it would be nice to have my own spending money (and then I can go to Disney or on a cruise without having to justify it).  I have plenty to keep me busy - 2 scout troops, plus scout treasurer, I am in both boys' classes once a week, and I am the Scrip coordinator at school.  It's a tough call.



It is Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday.  I don't have to work either.  But, just because i say that doesn't mean we are rolling in it either.  I volunteer a lot at our school helping children who don't qualify for extra help, but still need it.  I'd feel bad giving that up, but at the same time, a paycheck is a nice way of saying good job, and you just don't get that with volunteering.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> The rain is moving my direction, not here yet as it is still to our west.



I think the rain you are going to get is the snow we had. Sorry Tracey!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I'm sorry you aren't feeling well.  Better to be sick BEFORE vacation rather than while ON vacation.



I know and when we first got sick this is what I thought too.
However 2 weeks in and we don't seem to be getting any better.
If anything it seems to be getting worse.
So I am hoping the medication the doctor gave us helps.
It should for the price!
The prescriptions cost us $280.00 this morning.
I hate not having the drug plan, but the differance in DH paycheck more than makes up for not having a drug plan.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> For awhile now, I've toyed with the idea of getting a job - toyed because I really don't want one.  But, on the other hand, I really do want one.  So our church is hiring an administrative assistant for T-Th 8 to 3 and F 8-1.  Perfect schedule.  But, do I want to give up my freedom to work???




Make a pros and cons list for having the job and make your decision based on the outcome of the list!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> AnneR  462
> jeanigor  448
> tlcoke  382
> katscradle  352
> kathrna  167
> Tonya2426  166
> Launchpad11B  156
> aspen37  141
> DVCsince02  135
> wildfan1473  123
> Oh Todd ---
> 
> ducking and running...



That was merely because I was without internet for the weekend....just wait. I will not go down as easily as I did the first time. Wait that doesn't sound so good...


----------



## corky441

Renysmom said:


> anyone remember if the doors at SSR are metal or not?
> 
> I was thinking that since so many of us are staying there it would be cool to take the DAP logo and a make large magnets for the front door, that way we know a fellow DIS'r is staying there..




That is a great idea - I'll be stopping by Home Depot to pick up a few Lime Green Mickeys and I'll try my hand at making a magnet for the DISapalozza logo too.

I have requested a room in "The Springs" section - upper floor


----------



## katscradle

Well the fence guys just showed up to put the fence boards on, it's about time.
They called on Thursday to say they would not be here as 1 was sick.
They said they would be here Friday & Saturday!
They did not show then either and no call.
However they are here now!
I can't wait for this to be done!
I also can't wait for the side with the rotten nieghbor's to get done.
They will be able to pull into their driveway, but unable to get their car doors open. This should be good! 
I know I am being vindictative, but I am just so tired of her refering to  my children as the spawn of satan, in front of them.
Trust me her children are no angels!


----------



## corky441

DVCsince02 said:


> For those interested in the Disney Dooney & Bourke bag, rumor is they will be available in black, pink, and blue in the future.  A DISer photoshopped a pic of the tassle bag to get an idea of what it might look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THE BLACK!



Figures - I just ordered a white background one from Merchandise services over the phone - They're on backorder right now - wonder when the Black one will be out & for sale???


----------



## tlcoke

Madi100 said:


> It is Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday.  I don't have to work either.  But, just because i say that doesn't mean we are rolling in it either.  I volunteer a lot at our school helping children who don't qualify for extra help, but still need it.  I'd feel bad giving that up, but at the same time, a paycheck is a nice way of saying good job, and you just don't get that with volunteering.



The nice thing about working at a church is they will be flexible with you.  I'd go for it.



aspen37 said:


> I think the rain you are going to get is the snow we had. Sorry Tracey!



Yes, it is the same system that brought you more snow.  Right now, we are only expecting rain from the system.


----------



## corky441

georgemoe said:


> Hi Jennifer. Nope, still have the puke taste in my mouth.




Morning George - Sorry about your team - 
At least your home team isn't the BILLS - they were laughable yesterday


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> I'm off to drop the boys at school then to Lowes to buy gutter guards.  Do you know that at Home Depot they had no idea what "leaf grabbers" were?!!  The lady said, "you mean GLOVES?".  No I don't mean gloves.  If I meant gloves I'd have asked where the gloves were!!!     --  So I'll be on the roof today cleaning out gutters and installing the gutter guards.  I'll see you all this afternoon!



Be careful on the roof. I don't want to have to send a safety man to help you tie off. Watch out for OSHA too. They can be buggers.



tlcoke said:


> I got from the Dine with an Imagineer Lunch.
> ( I have heard there is someplace on property in one of the parks that you can get one made, but I have never seen it.) The only thing I saw in October was where you could get Military style Dog Tags made.



Way back when, they sold them somewhere on Main Street. I have one of those as well. (I also still have mine from being a CM)



AnneR said:


> Just a few more minutes and I have to go to my first meeting of the day - I will probably not be back on until I get home from work.  So
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> and - help me break 2000 tonight



Have a good day in meetings, we will help you break 2K and me retake the lead.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Wow. Over 4000 posts and 300 pages. Surely The Genius will shut this thing down today. The battle begins for "last post!"



Last?


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> So my little temperature and time thing in my signature is wrong. It is currently -2 with a windchill of -15.
> 
> it December 9th yet?



Soon enough, Anna. Soon enough.

How is Buddy feeling? Crea went through a bad phase at the beginning of last week, but is back to being the diva princess she was born to be.


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone!  
Pretty sleepy this morning.  Some game last night...The NFL is full of drama.  

I'm leaving for DAP 3 weeks from tomorrow!  See you all soon!  

*WHOOOOAAAAAA DAAAAP!!!!! *


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> I've always said, there come a point in your life when you want to be proud of yourself professionally, no matter what type of job it is.  You won't find a better schedule.  Go for it.  What's the worst that happens?  You don't get it?  So what.



Exactly.  That's why I would want to work.  But a part of me just thinks that life is really nice the way it is, you know, pointless time spent on the DIS, shopping with friends.  More of the spending money instead of making it.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> That's what happens when you take the weekend off.



Comcast's spotty service does not mean I took the weekend off. I scrubbed the carpets, washed the walls, wiped out the insides of the cupboards, cleaned the windows. Preparing for putting up holiday decorations. DP felt it was more important to watch a show on Discovery about the big bang and astrophysics.


----------



## hideeh

kathrna said:


> Cute photo!  Where did you get your name badge?  I'd love to get one for myself and the boys!



At one time the name badges were available in the back of the Christmas store at DTD. Where the personalization was done. Don't know if they still are.  Anyone?


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> I know and when we first got sick this is what I thought too.
> However 2 weeks in and we don't seem to be getting any better.
> If anything it seems to be getting worse.
> So I am hoping the medication the doctor gave us helps.
> It should for the price!
> The prescriptions cost us $280.00 this morning.
> I hate not having the drug plan, but the differance in DH paycheck more than makes up for not having a drug plan.



James has been hanging onto a cough since the week of Halloween.  I think it is finally getting better.  Both the girls and him have had it.  I just hope they don't pass it along to me.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> So my little temperature and time thing in my signature is wrong. It is currently -2 with a windchill of -15.
> 
> it December 9th yet?



OMG that's cold! 

brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Soon enough, Anna. Soon enough.
> 
> How is Buddy feeling? Crea went through a bad phase at the beginning of last week, but is back to being the diva princess she was born to be.



He is feeling much better today. He was excited to go to work this morning.  I always feel so helpless when he is sick. 
I'm glad Crea is feeling better too. Your dogs are so cute.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> He is feeling much better today. He was excited to go to work this morning.  I always feel so helpless when he is sick.
> I'm glad Crea is feeling better too. Your dogs are so cute.



We went to the pet store and DP has decided we are going to have their picture taken with Santa Claus this year.

I'm a tad concerned, as they don't like people wearing hats. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> James has been hanging onto a cough since the week of Halloween.  I think it is finally getting better.  Both the girls and him have had it.  I just hope they don't pass it along to me.




Let hope not this close to DAP!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> We went to the pet store and DP has decided we are going to have their picture taken with Santa Claus this year.
> 
> I'm a tad concerned, as they don't like people wearing hats. We'll see how it goes.




If you do manage to get their picture taken with santa, please post it!


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Morning everyone.  I'm pretty sick this morning. Puke in my mouth and lingering nightmares of last nights game. Too many mistakes especially the biggest of the game by Belichick.  Robert Kraft doesn't own the Patriots, Peyton Manning does.  Hats off to the Colts this morning.


 So sorry about your "illness" Jorge...okay...not really...



wildfan1473 said:


> George
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, the Pats did put up a good fight.


It was a great game. I had given up on the Colts...figuring that the Patriots were tired of being beaten by us and were ready to put the beat down on us...but was so excited by that comeback...



Dodie said:


> So sleepy this morning, but glad we didn't give up and turn off the game at halftime like we considered.
> 
> It is a great rivalry. Two good teams. Two GREAT quarterbacks. One arrogant coach.






spaddy said:


> If anyone is still looking for a sweatshirt I just went to Joann's and the zipper  hoodies were $8.49. I went ahead and got a pink one and hopefully I will figure something out with the iron on.


Woooo!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Comcast's spotty service does not mean I took the weekend off. I scrubbed the carpets, washed the walls, wiped out the insides of the cupboards, cleaned the windows. Preparing for putting up holiday decorations. DP felt it was more important to watch a show on Discovery about the big bang and astrophysics.




I think I'm the only person who has Comcast and does not have a problem. They are next door to me so if I had a problem they would hear about it. 




tickledtink33 said:


> OMG that's cold!
> 
> brrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Good morning Kim! 
I haven't seen anything on Disney's website on the Wine and Dine race yet. Have you seen anything?



jeanigor said:


> We went to the pet store and DP has decided we are going to have their picture taken with Santa Claus this year.
> 
> I'm a tad concerned, as they don't like people wearing hats. We'll see how it goes.




Oh that would be cute. Buddy doesn't like men in hats either. The people who had him as a puppy use to hit him.


----------



## corky441

aspen37 said:


> Oh that would be cute. Buddy doesn't like men in hats either. *The people who had him as a puppy use to hit him.*



OMG - that is so so sad . . .

Where do they live? I'm sure we could get a few DISers together to stop by to "TALK" to them


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> We went to the pet store and DP has decided we are going to have their picture taken with Santa Claus this year.
> 
> I'm a tad concerned, as they don't like people wearing hats. We'll see how it goes.



I have a very funny photo of my dog with Santa. I didn't know this was possible, but my dog actually looks like he is going to throw up in the photo. He was so upset.   We never did that to him again, now we torture our son who also doesn't like santa.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> If you do manage to get their picture taken with santa, please post it!



Of course!



aspen37 said:


> I think I'm the only person who has Comcast and does not have a problem. They are next door to me so if I had a problem they would hear about it.
> 
> Good morning Kim!
> I haven't seen anything on Disney's website on the Wine and Dine race yet. Have you seen anything?
> 
> Oh that would be cute. Buddy doesn't like men in hats either. The people who had him as a puppy use to hit him.



How far out do you think they will release infor about the Wine, Dine and Dash (catchy name, yes?)



corky441 said:


> OMG - that is so so sad . . .
> 
> Where do they live? I'm sure we could get a few DISers together to stop by to "TALK" to them



Make them an offer, they can't refuse. 



spaddy said:


> I have a very funny photo of my dog with Santa. I didn't know this was possible, but my dog actually looks like he is going to throw up in the photo. He was so upset.   We never did that to him again, now we torture our son who also doesn't like santa.


----------



## spaddy

Was registration suppose to start for the Dine and Dash today?  I was thinking about registering. I wonder if it will fill up quickly?


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> We went to the pet store and DP has decided we are going to have their picture taken with Santa Claus this year.
> 
> I'm a tad concerned, as they don't like people wearing hats. We'll see how it goes.



I am pretty sure that if the weiner dogs bite Santa you get coal in your stocking for life. We do a card with all the dogs every year. This is one of my favorites:


----------



## wildfan1473

sshaw10060 said:


> I am pretty sure that if the weiner dogs bite Santa you get coal in your stocking for life. We do a card with all the dogs every year. This is one of my favorites:



That is such a cute picture!


----------



## wildfan1473

aspen37 said:


> I think I'm the only person who has Comcast and does not have a problem. They are next door to me so if I had a problem they would hear about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Kim!
> I haven't seen anything on Disney's website on the Wine and Dine race yet. Have you seen anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that would be cute. Buddy doesn't like men in hats either. *The people who had him as a puppy use to hit him.*



  That is just _wrong_


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Oh that would be cute. Buddy doesn't like men in hats either. The people who had him as a puppy use to hit him.




This is a family board so I won't say what I think should happen to those kind of people!
I am sure you can guess though as you are a very smart woman!


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> I am pretty sure that if the weiner dogs bite Santa you get coal in your stocking for life. We do a card with all the dogs every year. This is one of my favorites:



That picture is priceless, I love it!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I am pretty sure that if the weiner dogs bite Santa you get coal in your stocking for life. We do a card with all the dogs every year. This is one of my favorites:



That is too cute!


----------



## corky441

We've never taken the Dogs to the pet store for a pic with Santa, but we do have a hat for them and every year we make them wear it long enough to get a picture 

This is K.C. last year


----------



## tlcoke

Every year here at the University, the University President's Holiday card, features him, his family, the dogs, & his horses somewhere either on Campus or in the city.  The photographer then photoshop's in a Cardinal bird somewhere in the photo.


----------



## corky441

sshaw10060 said:


> I am pretty sure that if the weiner dogs bite Santa you get coal in your stocking for life. We do a card with all the dogs every year. This is one of my favorites:



That is adorable


----------



## aspen37

corky441 said:


> OMG - that is so so sad . . .
> 
> Where do they live? I'm sure we could get a few DISers together to stop by to "TALK" to them



They live in southern Colorado. I owned the house next door. I use to take care of Buddy when I was down there. When I got rid of the house I took him with me. Those people were horrible.
Their kids were so messed up. It was really sad. The boy was only 11 and was always in trouble. Hey broke into the Lays warehouse and did about $6,000 worth of damage. Plus he would steel bikes take them apart and make new ones. I suspected he might be doing that. He got caught. He is now 18 and most likely in jail. His sister wasn't as bad but still a trouble maker. She broke into my house and was stashing her alcohol and would have friends over. Luckily I had a great neighbor on the other side who caught them and called the police. Lucky for them they did not do much damage. They had to fix the widow that they broke to get in. I'm sure Buddy would have been dead if he was left with those people.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> How far out do you think they will release infor about the Wine, Dine and Dash (catchy name, yes?)
> 
> 
> 
> Make them an offer, they can't refuse.



It should be today.


----------



## aspen37

sshaw10060 said:


> I am pretty sure that if the weiner dogs bite Santa you get coal in your stocking for life. We do a card with all the dogs every year. This is one of my favorites:



Oh that is so cute!


----------



## tickledtink33

Wine and Dine race registration was supposed to open today but so far, nothing.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Every year here at the University, the University President's Holiday card, features him, his family, the dogs, & *his horses* somewhere either on Campus or in the city.  The photographer then photoshop's in a Cardinal bird somewhere in the photo.



You say that rather nonchalantly. Like everyone in Kentuck-iana has horses....


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Wine and Dine race registration was supposed to open today but so far, nothing.



Oh wait. You mean something is screwed up? Couldn't happen. Especially the first time. Disney would NEVER make an error.


----------



## aspen37

corky441 said:


> We've never taken the Dogs to the pet store for a pic with Santa, but we do have a hat for them and every year we make them wear it long enough to get a picture
> 
> This is K.C. last year



How adorable!!   I tried to get Buddy to wear my Mickey ears that light up. He wasn't having any of it.


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> We've never taken the Dogs to the pet store for a pic with Santa, but we do have a hat for them and every year we make them wear it long enough to get a picture
> 
> This is K.C. last year



Oh I just want want to hug her, she looks so sweet!


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> We've never taken the Dogs to the pet store for a pic with Santa, but we do have a hat for them and every year we make them wear it long enough to get a picture
> 
> This is K.C. last year



K.C. seems to be tolerating it quite nicely. She's a cutie.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> How adorable!!   I tried to get Buddy to wear my Mickey ears that light up. He wasn't having any of it.




Now why does that not surprize me!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> You say that rather nonchalantly. Like everyone in Kentuck-iana has horses....



Here is last year's picture - Can you find the Cardinal Bird?


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> Here is last year's picture - Can you find the Cardinal Bird?



I see it! Cute pic.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Here is last year's picture - Can you find the Cardinal Bird?



How ever did the photographer get the horse to allow the bird to sit on his rump?

I know it was photoshopped. I am being a smart butt.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> Here is last year's picture - Can you find the Cardinal Bird?



Great picture. I see the Cardinal.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> How ever did the photographer get the horse to allow the bird to sit on his rump?
> 
> I know it was photoshopped. I am being a smart butt.



Magic


----------



## corky441

Great picture - love how they work the bird into the shot. How did they get the horses there?


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Here is last year's picture - Can you find the Cardinal Bird?



I see it!
Nice picture!


----------



## scarlett873

So what's for lunch today?


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> Great picture - love how they work the bird into the shot. How did they get the horses there?



They rode them off the trailer.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Great picture - love how they work the bird into the shot. How did they get the horses there?



Many carrots and promises of cameos in Seabiscuit 2.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Many carrots and promises of cameos in Seabiscuit 2.



Actually Secretariat.  Disney recruited them for the movie.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> So what's for lunch today?


Not much....Crouton and a glass of water.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Many carrots and promises of cameos in Seabiscuit 2.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> K.C. seems to be tolerating it quite nicely. She's a cutie.



K.C. is quite the sweetheart 

if you look closely - to the right of K.C. is black fur - that would be Kelly running away - we tried to get the picture of them together

they are the Yin & Yang of "dog children"


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Pretty sleepy this morning.  Some game last night...The NFL is full of drama.
> 
> I'm leaving for DAP 3 weeks from tomorrow!  See you all soon!
> 
> *WHOOOOAAAAAA DAAAAP!!!!! *



Hey Aaron! See you in a few weeks! 



scarlett873 said:


> So sorry about your "illness" Jorge...okay...not really...



See how you are.


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> Not much....Crouton and a glass of water.



What kinda crazy lunch is that?


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Hey Aaron! See you in a few weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> See how you are.


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> So what's for lunch today?



Meatball sandwich and leftover rigatoni with herb butter.


----------



## corky441

scarlett873 said:


> So what's for lunch today?




Leftover chinese takeout - minus the sushi ( it didn't quite make it from Friday dinner - a wee bit toooooooooooo fishy  )


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> So what's for lunch today?



Chicken broth. Oatmeal. Diet Pepsi.

I was running late so my lunch is sitting in the fridge at home. Have to make due with what I have in my desk.


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> So what's for lunch today?



Haven't decided yet...


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Here is last year's picture - Can you find the Cardinal Bird?



Beautiful picture!

That's really neat how they incorporate the cardinal into the photos.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Tracey - that photo is really nice!

Just checking in on my lunch hour.  Had a good morning...it has flown by as Mondays usually do.  My friend came and told me she is pregnant this morning...I'm so happy for her!  That made my morning...

I was able to adjust my SW flight and gained $33 in future travel funds, just hoping that the return ticket will adjust as well!

So excited for DAP...I have our plan mainly sorted out.  DSis would like to go to an outlet mall, though.  The closest is Lake Buena Vista Outlets - any reviews on this?  We'd be cabbing it back and forth...TIA.

OMGosh!!!! 24 days to DAP!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> So what's for lunch today?



That's a very good question that I will need to address soon...


----------



## tiggerbell

Lunch: a can of peas, a bag of popcorn, a container of celery.  

I need to hit the grocery store!


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Actually Secretariat.  Disney recruited them for the movie.



Wow, that's pretty cool!


----------



## wildfan1473

georgemoe said:


> Meatball sandwich and leftover rigatoni with herb butter.



YUM...can I come to your house?


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Chicken broth. Oatmeal. Diet Pepsi.
> 
> I was running late so my lunch is sitting in the fridge at home. Have to make due with what I have in my desk.


----------



## scarlett873

Lunch for me is one of those teriyaki ramen noodle type things and a diet coke...

Just got the call! Orientation is tomorrow night from 5pm to 9:30pm! Not sure if these will all be night time stuff or not...guess I'll find out!


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> Lunch for me is one of those teriyaki ramen noodle type things and a diet coke...
> 
> Just got the call! Orientation is tomorrow night from 5pm to 9:30pm! Not sure if these will all be night time stuff or not...guess I'll find out!


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Just got the call! Orientation is tomorrow night from 5pm to 9:30pm! Not sure if these will all be night time stuff or not...guess I'll find out!



Congrats on officially getting the call


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Not much....Crouton and a glass of water.



Are you on the supermodel diet?


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Chicken broth. Oatmeal. Diet Pepsi.
> 
> I was running late so my lunch is sitting in the fridge at home. Have to make due with what I have in my desk.





tiggerbell said:


> Lunch: a can of peas, a bag of popcorn, a container of celery.
> 
> I need to hit the grocery store!



I should have held on to that funky sushi - 

Might have made some $$$ - desperate hungry people will buy practically anything


----------



## corky441

scarlett873 said:


> Just got the call! Orientation is tomorrow night from 5pm to 9:30pm! Not sure if these will all be night time stuff or not...guess I'll find out!




That's wonderfrul Brandie


----------



## TXYankee

Pasta Fagioli, tossed salad w/ spray on Ceaser dressing (left overs from Sunday) Iced tea!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Lunch for me is one of those teriyaki ramen noodle type things and a diet coke...
> 
> Just got the call! Orientation is tomorrow night from 5pm to 9:30pm! Not sure if these will all be night time stuff or not...guess I'll find out!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Lunch for me is one of those teriyaki ramen noodle type things and a diet coke...
> 
> Just got the call! Orientation is tomorrow night from 5pm to 9:30pm! Not sure if these will all be night time stuff or not...guess I'll find out!



Woo Hoo!!! Progress!! And Diet Coke!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Oh wait. You mean something is screwed up? Couldn't happen. Especially the first time. Disney would NEVER make an error.



Disney said registration opens November 16th. They didn't say WHAT TIME on November 16th.


----------



## corky441

TXYankee said:


> Pasta Fagioli, tossed salad w/ spray on Ceaser dressing (left overs from Sunday) Iced tea!



I love that dressing - I spray it on fish & chicken before grilling


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> I should have held on to that funky sushi -
> 
> Might have made some $$$ - desperate hungry people will buy practically anything



Don't care for fish. But you say it was funky. Like Disco Funky? Cause that I'd pony up some cash for....


----------



## scarlett873

corky441 said:


> I should have held on to that funky sushi -
> 
> Might have made some $$$ - desperate hungry people will buy practically anything



You probably could have funded DAP...


----------



## aspen37

tickledtink33 said:


> Disney said registration opens November 16th. They didn't say WHAT TIME on November 16th.



I wish they would hurry up!


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Disney said registration opens November 16th. They didn't say WHAT TIME on November 16th.



Good point. And I can't believe it's 11-16 already. It seems like it was May just last week.


----------



## aspen37

I'm not sure what I am having for lunch. Most likely it will be leftover rice with vegetables, and tea.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Don't care for fish. But you say it was funky. Like Disco Funky? Cause that I'd pony up some cash for....



You've heard of Disco Duck right? This was Disco eel  & tuna - a duet so to speak 



scarlett873 said:


> You probably could have funded DAP...



Or at least recovered some of the cash spent at Cafe Press


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> So what's for lunch today?



I'm having a fluffernutter. Nutritious huh


----------



## jeanigor

1. AnneR   	471
2. jeanigor 	467
3. tlcoke 	398
4. katscradle 	367
5. kathrna 	173
6. Tonya2426 	166
7. Launchpad11B 	156
8. aspen37 	155
9. wildfan1473 	141
10. DVCsince02 	138
11. corky441 	116
12. tickledtink33 	113
13. spaddy 	113
14. mainegal 	111
15. disneydreamgirl 	109
16. hideeh 	85
17. georgemoe 	85
18. scarlett873 	84
19. Dodie 	76
20. dpuck1998 	73


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> 1. AnneR   	471
> 2. jeanigor 	467
> 3. tlcoke 	398
> 4. katscradle 	367
> 5. kathrna 	173
> 6. Tonya2426 	166
> 7. Launchpad11B 	156
> 8. aspen37 	155
> 9. wildfan1473 	141
> 10. DVCsince02 	138
> 11. corky441 	116
> 12. tickledtink33 	113
> 13. spaddy 	113
> 14. mainegal 	111
> 15. disneydreamgirl 	109
> 16. hideeh 	85
> 17. georgemoe 	85
> 18. scarlett873 	84
> 19. Dodie 	76
> 20. dpuck1998 	73



Your almost there Todd! 
How in the world am I in the top ten?


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm having a fluffernutter. Nutritious huh



I've never had one of those. I had mean parents growing up. Only jelly or honey with my peanut butter.


----------



## Dodie

I had one of those new Healthy Choice frozen meals (pumpkin/squash ravioli with asparagus) and a container of yogurt. I'm hungry again already.  Actually, the new Healthy Choice frozen things are WAY better than they used to be, but it's just not enough to keep me from going foraging for less healthy choices in the afternoon.

I'm glad to see I'm in the top 20 in THIS thread. Wonder when The Genius will be by to shut us down?


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> 1. AnneR   	471
> 2. jeanigor 	467
> 3. tlcoke 	398
> 4. katscradle 	367
> 5. kathrna 	173
> 6. Tonya2426 	166
> 7. Launchpad11B 	156
> 8. aspen37 	155
> 9. wildfan1473 	141
> 10. DVCsince02 	138
> 11. corky441 	116
> 12. tickledtink33 	113
> 13. spaddy 	113
> 14. mainegal 	111
> 15. disneydreamgirl 	109
> 16. hideeh 	85
> 17. georgemoe 	85
> 18. scarlett873 	84
> 19. Dodie 	76
> 20. dpuck1998 	73



Woo Hoo, I am in 3rd...


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Your almost there Todd!
> How in the world am I in the top ten?



It's turning chilly outside and you are spending more time on the computer?


----------



## tlcoke

I am heading out in search of something for Lunch... Maybe Mexican, if they are having the build a burrito bar today, otherwise it will be Wendy's or Papa Johns.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> 1. AnneR   	471
> 2. jeanigor 	467
> 3. tlcoke 	398
> 4. katscradle 	367
> 5. kathrna 	173
> 6. Tonya2426 	166
> 7. Launchpad11B 	156
> 8. aspen37 	155
> 9. wildfan1473 	141
> 10. DVCsince02 	138
> 11. corky441 	116
> 12. tickledtink33 	113
> 13. spaddy 	113
> 14. mainegal 	111
> 15. disneydreamgirl 	109
> 16. hideeh 	85
> 17. georgemoe 	85
> 18. scarlett873 	84
> 19. Dodie 	76
> 20. dpuck1998 	73



11th


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> It's turning chilly outside and you are spending more time on the computer?



I think your right.


----------



## kathrna

Sorry for the big multi-quote here.  You've all been busy while I was up messing with the gutters...



georgemoe said:


> What you don't see won't hurt you right Kathy.  Have a great trip and be safe messing with those gutters.



The problem was that I COULD see the leaves sticking out.  And when we got the outer bands of the Ida storm, I watched the rain fall over the sides of the gutters.  Grrr....  I had just cleaned them in July (but didn't get to the depot)  



AnneR said:


> Okay
> 
> DAP POPper's
> 
> Are making a specific building request or trying to link our reservations?



If you do, please let me know.



wildfan1473 said:


> Have a GREAT trip!
> 
> I just found out my mom isn't coming here for Christmas, if I would have known that sooner, we would have gone out there for Thanksgiving and we could have gone to DL with you   We won't get out there now until spring break.
> 
> Be VERY careful on the roof!



Yay!  Your mom is coming for the holidays!  That's great!  My mom retired last October (what a terrible time to try to retire) but had to go back to work six months later--retail.  So it will be a while before she can come spend the holidays with us.  
Bummer about not coming out to DL during turkey day.  That's ok.  Two weeks later I'll get to meet you!

I am currently taking a break, but not BREAK-ING.



dpuck1998 said:


> if it helps.....THE FINS WON!!



YAY!



fakereadhed said:


> I requested building 5 or 6 non preferred.



Are the buildings by decade?  What is non-preferred?



aspen37 said:


> So my little temperature and time thing in my signature is wrong. It is currently -2 with a windchill of -15.
> 
> it December 9th yet?



Um, Anna, that's fricking cold.



scarlett873 said:


> So what's for lunch today?



I had a ham & cheese on multi grain sandwich thins, a diet Dr. Pepper and some apple slices.



georgemoe said:


> Meatball sandwich and leftover rigatoni with herb butter.



Um, YUM!



jeanigor said:


> Chicken broth. Oatmeal. Diet Pepsi.
> 
> I was running late so my lunch is sitting in the fridge at home. Have to make due with what I have in my desk.



Before I read that you were running late, I thought, that sounds like what DH has at his desk, too.  Y'all need to stock up on good stuff at your desks.



tiggerbell said:


> Lunch: a can of peas, a bag of popcorn, a container of celery.
> 
> I need to hit the grocery store!



Peas, BLECH!  Celery, BLECH!  Two of my most un-favorite foods.  I love popcorn though.



scarlett873 said:


> Just got the call! Orientation is tomorrow night from 5pm to 9:30pm! Not sure if these will all be night time stuff or not...guess I'll find out!



YAY!  Official Congratulations!!!!!  


OK, multi quote over.  I'm going back outside.  Ta Ta!


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Lunch for me is one of those teriyaki ramen noodle type things and a diet coke...
> 
> Just got the call! Orientation is tomorrow night from 5pm to 9:30pm! Not sure if these will all be night time stuff or not...guess I'll find out!


----------



## corky441

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm having a fluffernutter. Nutritious huh



I haven't had one of those in ages - 

I guess if I used Weight Watcher bread and low sugar/low fat peanut butter it would be ok? right? 
Come on enablers - help me out here


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> I had one of those new Healthy Choice frozen meals (pumpkin/squash ravioli with asparagus) and a container of yogurt. I'm hungry again already.  Actually, the new Healthy Choice frozen things are WAY better than they used to be, but it's just not enough to keep me from going foraging for less healthy choices in the afternoon.
> 
> I'm glad to see I'm in the top 20 in THIS thread. Wonder when The Genius will be by to shut us down?



I like the Cafe Steamers from Healthy Choice. They cost alot more than some of the other meals but I really like them.


----------



## aspen37

corky441 said:


> I haven't had one of those in ages -
> 
> I guess if I used Weight Watcher bread and low sugar/low fat peanut butter it would be ok? right?
> Come on enablers - help me out here


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> I haven't had one of those in ages -
> 
> I guess if I used Weight Watcher bread and low sugar/low fat peanut butter it would be ok? right?
> Come on enablers - help me out here



Or just eat one at WDW....zero calorie rule, you know...


----------



## corky441

aspen37 said:


>





jeanigor said:


> Or just eat one at WDW....zero calorie rule, you know...



I forgot about the zero calorie rule   I have to stop for beer, wine & water at Winn Dixie anyway -  and peanut butter is good for breakfast too


----------



## Madi100

I'm going to admit patheticness right now.  I was looking at pictures from Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and I got a little teary eyed.  I'm so excited!  I can't wait to visit WDW in just a short time, see my friends, and most of all spend some good quality time with James


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I'm going to admit patheticness right now.  I was looking at pictures from Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and I got a little teary eyed.  I'm so excited!  I can't wait to visit WDW in just a short time, see my friends, and most of all spend some good quality time with James



That is not pathetic in the least.


----------



## aspen37

Madi100 said:


> I'm going to admit patheticness right now.  I was looking at pictures from Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and I got a little teary eyed.  I'm so excited!  I can't wait to visit WDW in just a short time, see my friends, and most of all spend some good quality time with James





jeanigor said:


> That is not pathetic in the least.



I agree with Todd. It is not pathetic at all. I feel the same way as you Nicole. 
I can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## corky441

Madi100 said:


> I'm going to admit patheticness right now.  I was looking at pictures from Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and I got a little teary eyed.  I'm so excited!  I can't wait to visit WDW in just a short time, see my friends, and most of all spend some good quality time with James



Pathetic - well then there are over 300 Pathetic DISers waiting for the same thing . . .  Family, Friends & WDW


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> I'm going to admit patheticness right now.  I was looking at pictures from Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and I got a little teary eyed.  I'm so excited!  I can't wait to visit WDW in just a short time, see my friends, and most of all spend some good quality time with James





jeanigor said:


> That is not pathetic in the least.





aspen37 said:


> I agree with Todd. It is not pathetic at all. I feel the same way as you Nicole.
> I can't wait to see everyone again!



Its a little pathetic   j/k  Its cute!


----------



## dpuck1998

corky441 said:


> Pathetic - well then there are over 300 Pathetic DISers waiting for the same thing . . .  Family, Friends & WDW



Now THAT, makes ME a little teary-eyed!!


----------



## scarlett873

I'm hungry again...


----------



## scarlett873

corky441 said:


> Pathetic - well then there are over 300 Pathetic DISers waiting for the same thing . . .  Family, Friends & WDW


I so can't wait to see this live and in person...surrounded by my friends...


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Now THAT, makes ME a little teary-eyed!!



You're breath makes the rest of us teary eyed!


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> What kinda crazy lunch is that?





dpuck1998 said:


> Are you on the supermodel diet?


I'm really watching what I eat these days...Crouton and water is an exaggeration, but it's pretty close for lunch.  I eat a little more at dinner.


----------



## aspen37

corky441 said:


> Pathetic - well then there are over 300 Pathetic DISers waiting for the same thing . . .  Family, Friends & WDW



I have a picture hanging on my wall at work that is almost identical to your picture. The Castle is turing from the blue to purple in my picture.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> I'm really watching what I eat these days...Crouton and water is an exaggeration, but it's pretty close for lunch.  I eat a little more at dinner.



You trying to go from 120 down to 110?


----------



## katscradle

Nicole it's not pathetic at all. 
I can't wait to do this with my friends! 
Well I am off for a bit.
I am going to try and clean some of this house and hual out our suitcase so I can start packing.


----------



## wildfan1473

tickledtink33 said:


> I'm having a fluffernutter. Nutritious huh



I'm not sure I ever had one of those...heard of them though.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> 1. AnneR   	471
> 2. jeanigor 	467
> 3. tlcoke 	398
> 4. katscradle 	367
> 5. kathrna 	173
> 6. Tonya2426 	166
> 7. Launchpad11B 	156
> 8. aspen37 	155
> 9. wildfan1473 	141
> 10. DVCsince02 	138
> 11. corky441 	116
> 12. tickledtink33 	113
> 13. spaddy 	113
> 14. mainegal 	111
> 15. disneydreamgirl 	109
> 16. hideeh 	85
> 17. georgemoe 	85
> 18. scarlett873 	84
> 19. Dodie 	76
> 20. dpuck1998 	73



Wow, I'm 9th.  How'd that happen?


----------



## katscradle

Oh did I mention that 2 weeks from right now we will be in Florida!


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> I haven't had one of those in ages -
> 
> I guess if I used Weight Watcher bread and low sugar/low fat peanut butter it would be ok? right?
> Come on enablers - help me out here



Sounds just fine to me!


----------



## Launchpad11B

wildfan1473 said:


> I'm not sure I ever had one of those...heard of them though.


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> I'm going to admit patheticness right now.  I was looking at pictures from Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and I got a little teary eyed.  I'm so excited!  I can't wait to visit WDW in just a short time, see my friends, and most of all spend some good quality time with James



That is not pathetic at all


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Nicole it's not pathetic at all.
> I can't wait to do this with my friends!
> Well I am off for a bit.
> I am going to try and clean some of this house and hual out our suitcase so I can start packing.





   Have fun packing Kat.


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> You're breath makes the rest of us teary eyed!


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> Oh did I mention that 2 weeks from right now we will be in Florida!


----------



## tlcoke

I'm back...I had Mexican for lunch.


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


>



Yes, I know.  Now _that's _pathetic!


----------



## hideeh

Can anyone use a 2 XL short sleeve Disunplugged (NOT Disapalooza) t-shirt? Brand new, Cafe Press sent the wrong size and told me to keep it rather than ship it back! I'll send it off if someone can use it.


----------



## wildfan1473

OK, I'm all caught up now.

I had a salad and chicken & dumpling soup for lunch.

Now I'm headed out for a walk, it's 44 degrees and sunny so hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## tlcoke

hideeh said:


> Can anyone use a 2 XL short sleeve Disunplugged (NOT Disapalooza) t-shirt? Brand new, Cafe Press sent the wrong size and told me to keep it rather than ship it back! I'll send it off if someone can use it.



I can use it.


----------



## firsttimemom

aspen37 said:


> I like the Cafe Steamers from Healthy Choice. They cost alot more than some of the other meals but I really like them.



those are good. The chicken actually tastes like chicken


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> I'm back...I had Mexican for lunch.




mexican is my favorite food group!


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> mexican is my favorite food group!



mine too.


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> Wow, I'm 9th.  How'd that happen?



Persistance paid off   congrats!!!


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Wow, I'm 9th.  How'd that happen?



From our multi night chats.


----------



## corky441

katscradle said:


> Oh did I mention that 2 weeks from right now we will be in Florida!




 

Have fun packing


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> I'm back...I had Mexican for lunch.





firsttimemom said:


> mexican is my favorite food group!





tlcoke said:


> mine too.



Yummmmmmmmmmmm - i love really good Mexican food - darn I've already had lunch and now just thinking about it is making me hungry again. Guess that's what you get when you have Chinese - an hour later & you're hungry again


----------



## Dodie

Still here eh? I'm starting to worry about the team. They have obviously left us unsupervised. Unwise. Very unwise.


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> Still here eh? I'm starting to worry about the team. They have obviously left us unsupervised. Unwise. Very unwise.



when the cats are away...


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> You're breath makes the rest of us teary eyed!



  I know you hurt because you care!  



ADP said:


> I'm really watching what I eat these days...Crouton and water is an exaggeration, but it's pretty close for lunch.  I eat a little more at dinner.





Launchpad11B said:


> You trying to go from 120 down to 110?



How do you expect to get big and strong?  Muscle requires calories! Eat up and workout.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> You trying to go from 120 down to 110?


Buck O' Five!  
No..No...Just being selective I guess.  Let me warn you now though...All bets are off during DAP.  I eat what I want, when I want.


----------



## corky441

Dodie said:


> Still here eh? I'm starting to worry about the team. They have obviously left us unsupervised. Unwise. Very unwise.





firsttimemom said:


> when the cats are away...



I think they're lurking   - just to see what we can get ourselves into without their guidance.

Wars have been started for less . . .


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> Still here eh? I'm starting to worry about the team. They have obviously left us unsupervised. Unwise. Very unwise.



They may have decided to let us go to 500 pages or DAP which every comes first.


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Buck O' Five!
> No..No...Just being selective I guess.  Let me warn you now though...All bets are off during DAP.  I eat what I want, when I want.



And we have the pictures to prove it!


----------



## mainegal

Dodie said:


> I had one of those new Healthy Choice frozen meals (pumpkin/squash ravioli with asparagus)




This is one of my favorites. Yuuummmy!


----------



## mainegal

aspen37 said:


> I like the Cafe Steamers from Healthy Choice. They cost alot more than some of the other meals but I really like them.



More of my favorites!
Especially the ones that say whiskey or merlot!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I'm back...I had Mexican for lunch.



More of my favorites!
I have to tell them, NO!, pelase do NOT bring me more chips!!!


----------



## mainegal

firsttimemom said:


> mexican is my favorite food group!



I am so happy that my small town has _TWO _really good independent Mexican restaturants.


----------



## katscradle

Well this is going to be a long day!
Discovered a leak under the bathroom sink.
Well as I am typing this it is not a leak, we have a broken pipe. 
Off to the store!


----------



## mainegal

scarlett873 said:


> I'm hungry again...



Me, too! 
Had Chinese for lunch.
Now I want something sweet!


----------



## spaddy

Brandie, congrats on offically starting your new job tomorrow.

Tracey, cool photo.




tickledtink33 said:


> Disney said registration opens November 16th. They didn't say WHAT TIME on November 16th.



Are you signing up for the half marathon?  Anna, are you signing up too?



Madi100 said:


> I'm going to admit patheticness right now.  I was looking at pictures from Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and I got a little teary eyed.  I'm so excited!  I can't wait to visit WDW in just a short time, see my friends, and most of all spend some good quality time with James



I have had lots of teary eyes recently.  I was looking through our photos from the last 2 years.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> From our multi night chats.



Multi-night, multi-hour chats!


----------



## chirurgeon

Good thing I've already eaten lunch with all this food talk.  Went to Moe's for lunch.  They have a chicken club special.  You can get taco, burrito or quesidia (I can't spell Spanish, I'm luck I can handle English.  ) I got the one I can't spell.  I love Moe's.

Right now I'm more than a little peeved at Verizon Wireless.  I don't know if you saw, but their wonderful new app won't work on my LG Dare.  Or it seems, any higher tech phone.  Obviously they didn't give the right specs to the 3rd party programmers. I had to restrain myself when the VZ rep said maybe Disney wanted to limit the kinds of phones it was offered on.  As if Disney would turn down any money.  Well that's $9.99 that VZ and Disney don't get split at this point.  I think I will send an email to guest relations and maybe a snail mail to a Disney exec.  Have to decide which one.

Kim


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> They may have decided to let us go to 500 pages or DAP which every comes first.



They may have realized that the DAP group just can't be controlled and they gave up!


----------



## mainegal

wildfan1473 said:


> OK, I'm all caught up now.




Certainly does take some time to get caught up with this thread?! 
Not sure why I am trying except this is such a fun group of people.


----------



## sshaw10060

mainegal said:


> I am so happy that my small town has _TWO _really good independent Mexican restaturants.



I am so jealous. I live in Mexican Siberia.  Good Mexican is so hard to find.

Sure hope this flu passes soon. I just cancelled an all day lab I was supposed to teach tomorrow.  Even when healthy I am exhausted at the end of the day. No way I could do it in my current state.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> mexican is my favorite food group!



I really enjoy it too. Both the kind that DP's mom makes and Taco Bell.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Still here eh? I'm starting to worry about the team. They have obviously left us unsupervised. Unwise. Very unwise.



According to Teresa's facebook status, she and the intern are meeting the Genius amongst others for lunch at DTD.



firsttimemom said:


> when the cats are away...



the dogs have nobody to torment.


----------



## mainegal

sshaw10060 said:


> Good Mexican is so hard to find.



One is run by "real Mexicans".

They were so happy last year when I asked if they were going to celevrate "Dia de los Muertos" (Day of the Dead) at the restaurant. They were thrilled that I knew what the holiday is. Surprised that someone in Maine would know about it.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I really enjoy it too. Both the kind that DP's mom makes and Taco Bell.



I agree I like real mexican food and Taco Bell.  I also like New Mexican food which is a little different.

Now I am hungry again.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Still here eh? I'm starting to worry about the team. They have obviously left us unsupervised. Unwise. Very unwise.





tlcoke said:


> They may have decided to let us go to 500 pages or DAP which every comes first.



500 pages will come first. E-A-S-Y!


----------



## spaddy

katscradle said:


> Well this is going to be a long day!
> Discovered a leak under the bathroom sink.
> Well as I am typing this it is not a leak, we have a broken pipe.
> Off to the store!



Good thing you found it now and it didn't happen while you were on vacation.  My in laws have had floods the last two times they have gone on vacation.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> 500 pages will come first. E-A-S-Y!



Especially with how we chat...


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Good thing I've already eaten lunch with all this food talk.  Went to Moe's for lunch.  They have a chicken club special.  You can get taco, burrito or quesidia (I can't spell Spanish, I'm luck I can handle English.  ) I got the one I can't spell.  I love Moe's.
> 
> Right now I'm more than a little peeved at Verizon Wireless.  I don't know if you saw, but their wonderful new app won't work on my LG Dare.  Or it seems, any higher tech phone.  Obviously they didn't give the right specs to the 3rd party programmers. I had to restrain myself when the VZ rep said maybe Disney wanted to limit the kinds of phones it was offered on.  As if Disney would turn down any money.  Well that's $9.99 that VZ and Disney don't get split at this point.  I think I will send an email to guest relations and maybe a snail mail to a Disney exec.  Have to decide which one.
> 
> Kim



This is one of the reason I decided to stop waiting for the iPhone on Verizon.  Verizon seems to lock out the functionality on their phones and it makes me mad.


----------



## mainegal

Is "DP" Disney Partner or Dear Partner?

I have a "partner", but he certainly is not Disney!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> That is not pathetic in the least.





aspen37 said:


> I agree with Todd. It is not pathetic at all. I feel the same way as you Nicole.
> I can't wait to see everyone again!





corky441 said:


> Pathetic - well then there are over 300 Pathetic DISers waiting for the same thing . . .  Family, Friends & WDW





dpuck1998 said:


> Its a little pathetic   j/k  Its cute!





katscradle said:


> Nicole it's not pathetic at all.
> I can't wait to do this with my friends!
> Well I am off for a bit.
> I am going to try and clean some of this house and hual out our suitcase so I can start packing.





spaddy said:


> I have had lots of teary eyes recently.  I was looking through our photos from the last 2 years.



Thanks for making me feel better.  All of you that is but Don.  Just you wait - when you're crying during Osborne Lights, get your own Kleenex!



mainegal said:


> One is run by "real Mexicans".
> 
> They were so happy last year when I asked if they were going to celevrate "Dia de los Muertos" (Day of the Dead) at the restaurant. They were thrilled that I knew what the holiday is. Surprised that someone in Maine would know about it.



Our community is 25% hispanic.  We have some great Mexican restaurants.  I have no idea how Diamond Dave's survives.


----------



## corky441

we're lucky to have a couple good Mexican restaurants around us.

Unfortunately, on of the good ones closed last year - it seems the immigration department frowned on all the illegals working there. No wonder it was such good food -


----------



## Madi100

mainegal said:


> Is "DP" Disney Partner or Dear Partner?
> 
> I have a "partner", but he certainly is not Disney!



I believe that D can stand for many, many things.  Disney usually is not one of them.  So you can call your partner, DP and it usually means darling.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Is "DP" Disney Partner or Dear Partner?
> 
> I have a "partner", but he certainly is not Disney!



For me: Dear. Although I am working on converting him to be Disney.



corky441 said:


> we're lucky to have a couple good Mexican restaurants around us.
> 
> Unfortunately, on of the good ones closed last year - it seems the immigration department frowned on all the illegals working there. No wonder it was such good food -


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi everyone!
Finally dragged my sick butt out of bed.
Kat yelling about the leak may have had something to do with it.


----------



## Madi100

We had the plumber here earlier today.  Em has her bath towel hanging on the towel rack behind the toilet - only place to put it.  So, the plumber sticks his hand in the toilet and then wipes it on her towel.  Suppose I should get a clean one out for her???  GROSS!


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> Are you signing up for the half marathon?  Anna, are you signing up too?



We want to do the relay together. We figure that 6 1/2 miles is more doable than 13. We are waiting to see what is involved.


----------



## corky441

3guysandagal said:


> Hi everyone!
> Finally dragged my sick butt out of bed.
> Kat yelling about the leak may have had something to do with it.



Sorry to hear you're still not feeling well. 
I'm sure Kat just need your expert opinion


----------



## hideeh

chirurgeon said:


> Right now I'm more than a little peeved at Verizon Wireless.  I don't know if you saw, but their wonderful new app won't work on my LG Dare.  Or it seems, any higher tech phone.  Obviously they didn't give the right specs to the 3rd party programmers. I had to restrain myself when the VZ rep said maybe Disney wanted to limit the kinds of phones it was offered on.  As if Disney would turn down any money.  Well that's $9.99 that VZ and Disney don't get split at this point.  I think I will send an email to guest relations and maybe a snail mail to a Disney exec.  Have to decide which one.
> 
> Kim



Do you know if it will work on the LG enV Touch? The iPhone can not be available soon enough to Verizon customers!


----------



## corky441

Madi100 said:


> We had the plumber here earlier today.  Em has her bath towel hanging on the towel rack behind the toilet - only place to put it.  So, the plumber sticks his hand in the toilet and then wipes it on her towel.  Suppose I should get a clean one out for her???  GROSS!



I think you just throw that one away  - GROSS is an understatement


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> We want to do the relay together. We figure that 6 1/2 miles is more doable than 13. We are waiting to see what is involved.



I'm patiently awaiting details as well. First Food and Wine for me. Also my first 1/2 marathon.



Madi100 said:


> We had the plumber here earlier today.  Em has her bath towel hanging on the towel rack behind the toilet - only place to put it.  So, the plumber sticks his hand in the toilet and then wipes it on her towel.  Suppose I should get a clean one out for her???  GROSS!



Nicole, what is with your luck and laundry???


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Especially with how we chat...



and chat and chat and chat!

and I thought Wednesday night chat was a challenge...


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Nicole, what is with your luck and laundry???




Eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww - that's right - I had forgotten about the underwear incident


----------



## scarlett873

Just catching up on Glee from last week...I  this show!


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> We want to do the relay together. We figure that 6 1/2 miles is more doable than 13. We are waiting to see what is involved.



Awesome!  I am thinking about signing up too.  I am not sure if I can handle 13 miles, but I am afraid of finding a partner and having to back out.  I hate for other people to depend on me.



jeanigor said:


> I'm patiently awaiting details as well. First Food and Wine for me. Also my first 1/2 marathon.



You too Todd?  I guess there will be lots of people I know there.


----------



## mainegal

Madi100 said:


> I believe that D can stand for many, many things.  Disney usually is not one of them.  So you can call your partner, DP and it usually means darling.



Really?!
All this time on the DIS boards, I have been reading DS as Disney Son, DD as Disney Daughter, etc. I figured, it was all about Disney, right?


----------



## corky441

mainegal said:


> Really?!
> All this time on the DIS baords, I have been reading DS as Disney Son, DD as Disney Daughter, etc. I figured, it was all about Disney, right?




I thought the same thing


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> Really?!
> All this time on the DIS baords, I have been reading DS as Disney Son, DD as Disney Daughter, etc. I figured, it was all about Disney, right?



Wrong.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I really enjoy it too. Both the kind that DP's mom makes and Taco Bell.



Mmmmmmmmmmm, cheesy double beef burrito......


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> and chat and chat and chat!
> 
> and I thought Wednesday night chat was a challenge...



I thought we were quiet and reserved, like good little school children.


----------



## mainegal

scarlett873 said:


> Just catching up on Glee from last week...I  this show!



Oh, YES! Last week had some great moments. Teary-eyed, almost.


----------



## spaddy

More Wine and Dine info up.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Thanks for making me feel better.  All of you that is but Don.  Just you wait - when you're crying during Osborne Lights, get your own Kleenex!
> 
> 
> 
> Our community is 25% hispanic.  We have some great Mexican restaurants.  I have no idea how Diamond Dave's survives.



I thought I'd just use your sleeve


----------



## mainegal

All this time on the DIS boards, I have been reading DS as Disney Son, DD as Disney Daughter, etc. I figured, it was all about Disney, right? 



Launchpad11B said:


> Wrong.



What?!
You are saying it is _not _all about Disney?


----------



## scarlett873

mainegal said:


> Oh, YES! Last week had some great moments. Teary-eyed, almost.



Just had one of those moments...this show is wonderful. Kinda cheesy and campy at times, but it's got a good message while being highly entertaining. Easily one of my favorite shows on tv right now...


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Awesome!  I am thinking about signing up too.  I am not sure if I can handle 13 miles, but I am afraid of finding a partner and having to back out.  I hate for other people to depend on me.
> 
> 
> 
> You too Todd?  I guess there will be lots of people I know there.



Yup. I would have been there for Marathon Weekend (in less than two months), but things just didn't pan out. I'm still going to be there, just not running.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I thought we were quiet and reserved, like good little school children.



In your dreams, maybe.
But certainly we would not be like that one the "Disney Dream"!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> Yup. I would have been there for Marathon Weekend (in less than two months), but things just didn't pan out. I'm still going to be there, just not running.



I am not sure about starting the race at 10PM.  I am going to have to think about this.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I am not sure about starting the race at 10PM.  I am going to have to think about this.



Info on the WDW Endurance Events site?

http://disneyworldsports.disney.go.com/dwws/en_US/events/eventDetail/detail?name=HalfMarathonDetailPage


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Info on the WDW Endurance Events site?



I just checked and registration is open. I am just starting to read about it.

http://disneyworldsports.disney.go..../detail?name=HalfMarathonDetailPage&pid=pip-1


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I thought I'd just use your sleeve




On second thought, let me get you a tissue.


----------



## spaddy

I meant I am not sure if I can run a half marathon at 10PM.  For some reason I thought it would start a little bit earlier than that like 8.

Did you see the relay is not a split down the middle?  Interesting.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Good thing I've already eaten lunch with all this food talk.  Went to Moe's for lunch.  They have a chicken club special.  You can get taco, burrito or quesidia (I can't spell Spanish, I'm luck I can handle English.  ) I got the one I can't spell.  I love Moe's.
> 
> Right now I'm more than a little peeved at Verizon Wireless.  I don't know if you saw, but their wonderful new app won't work on my LG Dare.  Or it seems, any higher tech phone.  Obviously they didn't give the right specs to the 3rd party programmers. I had to restrain myself when the VZ rep said maybe Disney wanted to limit the kinds of phones it was offered on.  As if Disney would turn down any money.  Well that's $9.99 that VZ and Disney don't get split at this point.  I think I will send an email to guest relations and maybe a snail mail to a Disney exec.  Have to decide which one.
> 
> Kim



Kim that doesn't sound right, I would let them both know what you think!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I meant I am not sure if I can run a half marathon at 10PM.  For some reason I thought it would start a little bit earlier than that like 8.
> 
> Did you see the relay is not a split down the middle?  Interesting.



You're a mom. You can do almost anything.


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> Good thing you found it now and it didn't happen while you were on vacation.  My in laws have had floods the last two times they have gone on vacation.




Now that wouldn't be too scary! 
I guess I should consider myself lucky then.


----------



## dpuck1998

I'd love to do the half in October.  Must go home and ask for permission


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I'd love to do the half in October.  Must go home and ask for permission



What a good boy!!!


----------



## katscradle

corky441 said:


> Sorry to hear you're still not feeling well.
> I'm sure Kat just need your expert opinion



No not this time!
I want him to fix it.
We live in a very small house.
1 bathroom, and 1 sink.
Therefore this has to work at all times.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Just catching up on Glee from last week...I  this show!



Hey I forgot to say congrats Brandie on getting the job and starting your training tomorrow.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> You're a mom. You can do almost anything.



Except stay up past midnight. 



katscradle said:


> Now that wouldn't be too scary!
> I guess I should consider myself lucky then.



Just trying to stay positive.  The people across the street from us had a flood on Christmas Eve. Their house was condemed for 6 months.


----------



## aspen37

Todd or anyone Help! Kim and I need a Team Name. Can someone give me some ideas? HELP!


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Todd or anyone Help! Kim and I need a Team Name. Can someone give me some ideas? HELP!



I have my thinking cap on....but I am afraid somebody turned it off...it's too close to the end of the day for me...let me reboot it and think.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I have my thinking cap on....but I am afraid somebody turned it off...it's too close to the end of the day for me...let me reboot it and think.



Kim came up with Damsil's in distress! That's more than what I can come up with.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Sink is fixed and no leaks (yet)


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Sink is fixed and no leaks (yet)



Good job John!


----------



## 3guysandagal

The only marathon I will be doing in Disney is called DATW.
Takes about 5 hours to finish.


----------



## kathrna

corky441 said:


> I think you just throw that one away  - GROSS is an understatement



Technically the tank water is clean.  But still, yuck!


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Todd or anyone Help! Kim and I need a Team Name. Can someone give me some ideas? HELP!



I'm thinking.......


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> Lunch for me is one of those *teriyaki ramen noodle type things* and a diet coke...
> 
> Just got the call! Orientation is tomorrow night from 5pm to 9:30pm! Not sure if these will all be night time stuff or not...guess I'll find out!



Those Chow Mein brand ones aren't bad. Picked some up a few weeks ago and I've added my own chicken and shrimp to them. Nice to have on hand in the pantry.



TXYankee said:


> Pasta Fagioli, tossed salad w/ spray on Ceaser dressing (left overs from Sunday) Iced tea!



Nice 



jeanigor said:


> *Don't care for fish*. But you say it was funky. Like Disco Funky? Cause that I'd pony up some cash for....



 You sir are missing out.


----------



## tiggerbell

aspen37 said:


> Todd or anyone Help! Kim and I need a Team Name. Can someone give me some ideas? HELP!


 
Team Entourage.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Sink is fixed and no leaks (yet)



Your my hero!
Thank you!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Ok...name ideas.

"Equal DIStance"
"DIS 'n Diners"
"DIStance Gals"
"AnnaKim Skywalker"
"Going the DIStance"



still thinkin'...........


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Those Chow Mein brand ones aren't bad. Picked some up a few weeks ago and I've added my own chicken and shrimp to them. Nice to have on hand in the pantry.



Just a word of advice here George, DON"T keep chicken and shrimp in the pantry!


----------



## firsttimemom

spaddy said:


> I meant I am not sure if I can run a half marathon at 10PM.  For some reason I thought it would start a little bit earlier than that like 8.
> 
> Did you see the relay is not a split down the middle?  Interesting.



so the first runner gets the shorter amount but only gets AK. The longer leg gets DHS and Epcot. Wonder what AK is like running at night- kind of spooky, I would think.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Your my hero!
> Thank you!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Team Entourage.



I bow to you!!!!



3guysandagal said:


> Ok...name ideas.
> 
> "Equal DIStance"
> "DIS 'n Diners"
> "DIStance Gals"
> "AnnaKim Skywalker"
> "Going the DIStance"
> 
> 
> 
> still thinkin'...........


----------



## firsttimemom

aspen37 said:


> Todd or anyone Help! Kim and I need a Team Name. Can someone give me some ideas? HELP!




Dazzling DISney Duo!


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> so the first runner gets the shorter amount but only gets AK. The longer leg gets DHS and Epcot. Wonder what AK is like running at night- kind of spooky, I would think.



I would have to do both. Just to see!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Info on the WDW Endurance Events site?
> 
> http://disneyworldsports.disney.go....ventDetail/detail?name=HalfMarathonDetailPage



The family 5k sounds like fun. But I'm thinking back to how freaking hot it was at WDW in early October.


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> Team Entourage.



   

Now in order for that to work Kim and I will have to follow you and Todd during the race. So are you signing up to do the relay with Todd?


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Now in order for that to work Kim and I will have to follow you and Todd during the race. So are you signing up to do the relay with Todd?



I'm Game....(and Famous)


----------



## jeanigor

Look how close we are to 5,000 posts.....


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Look how close we are to 5,000 posts.....



we will be there before the night is over...


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Ok...name ideas.
> 
> "Equal DIStance"
> "DIS 'n Diners"
> "DIStance Gals"
> "AnnaKim Skywalker"
> "Going the DIStance"
> 
> 
> 
> still thinkin'...........



Keep them coming. Surprise they can't process the relay teams. Here is what they are saying.



Print Page
Inaugural Disney Wine & Dine
Half Marathon Weekend

REGISTRATION

Register for Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon
Register for Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Relay
Active is experiencing technical difficulties processing relay registrations at this time and is working to correct the error immediately. Please allow time for the system correction and try to register at a later time today. We apologize for any inconvenience.

ENTRY FEES

Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon - $135
Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Relay - $195
CANCELLATION & TRANSFER POLICY
Registration fees are non-refundable and non-transferable. No exceptions will be made.







jeanigor said:


> I'm Game....(and Famous)



Talker her into it. One person does 8K and the other does a 13K. So it will be 5 1/2 miles and 8 miles or something like that.


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> so the first runner gets the shorter amount but only gets AK. The longer leg gets DHS and Epcot. Wonder what AK is like running at night- kind of spooky, I would think.



Yes I would think so run fast!


----------



## tlcoke

aspen37 said:


> Active is experiencing technical difficulties processing relay registrations at this time and is working to correct the error immediately. Please allow time for the system correction and try to register at a later time today. We apologize for any inconvenience.



It's a disney website on the first day of something...Not surprising that it is crashing.


----------



## georgemoe

aspen37 said:


> I like the Cafe Steamers from Healthy Choice. They cost alot more than some of the other meals but I really like them.



Anna. They do steamed clams?  



scarlett873 said:


> I'm hungry again...



It is getting to be that time you know. 



ADP said:


> I'm really watching what I eat these days...Crouton and water is an exaggeration, but it's pretty close for lunch.  I eat a little more at dinner.



For crying out loud eat something. Your fingerprint weighs more than you.


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> The family 5k sounds like fun. But I'm thinking back to how freaking hot it was at WDW in early October.



I got off my plane at 7 pm on the 15th of October this year and it was like walking into a wall of Hot & Humid air.  Wasn't much better at 10pm.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> It's a disney website on the first day of something...Not surprising that it is crashing.



Yes, surprise, surprise!


----------



## tlcoke

the 5k Halloween Race is more my speed, but I don't run only walk and I do a 20 minute mile..I don't think I would make the 16 minute mile requirement.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> we will be there before the night is over...



Maybe my luck will stick and I'll nab #4999


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Keep them coming. Surprise they can't process the relay teams. Here is what they are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Print Page
> Inaugural Disney Wine & Dine
> Half Marathon Weekend
> 
> REGISTRATION
> 
> Register for Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon
> Register for Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Relay
> Active is experiencing technical difficulties processing relay registrations at this time and is working to correct the error immediately. Please allow time for the system correction and try to register at a later time today. We apologize for any inconvenience.
> 
> ENTRY FEES
> 
> Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon - $135
> Disney Wine & Dine Half Marathon Relay - $195
> CANCELLATION & TRANSFER POLICY
> Registration fees are non-refundable and non-transferable. No exceptions will be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talker her into it. One person does 8K and the other does a 13K. So it will be 5 1/2 miles and 8 miles or something like that.




Anna does this surprize you? 

Yeah talk her into it, I would pay to be at the finish line when she finishes!


----------



## sshaw10060

One of the radio stations here started playing Christmas music today.  I have been listening all day.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> the 5k Halloween Race is more my speed, but I don't run only walk and I do a 20 minute mile..I don't think I would make the 16 minute mile requirement.



Tracey you can do it. It is 11 months away. Heck I can walk run the 5.1 miles now but I'm not sure about my time. You could do the 5K.


----------



## OKW Lover

Not much to add to today's conversations.  Just thought I'd help this thread along to #5,000.


----------



## aspen37

firsttimemom said:


> Dazzling DISney Duo!



I like that.



firsttimemom said:


> so the first runner gets the shorter amount but only gets AK. The longer leg gets DHS and Epcot. Wonder what AK is like running at night- kind of spooky, I would think.



I haven't checked the route yet. Well, at least there will be about 700 other people if not more doing it too. That way if a Lion decides to eat one of us someone will see it.


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't checked the route yet. Well, at least there will be about 700 other people if not more doing it too. That way if a Lion decides to eat one of us someone will see it.



It seems like a really interesting race.  I am trying to talking myself (and DH) into it.


----------



## georgemoe

Work calls past 5:00PM should not be allowed. 



chirurgeon said:


> Good thing I've already eaten lunch with all this food talk.  *Went to Moe's for lunch*.  They have a chicken club special.  You can get taco, burrito or quesidia (I can't spell Spanish, I'm luck I can handle English.  ) I got the one I can't spell.  *I love Moe's*.
> 
> Kim



Well thank you Kim.  Glad you liked what I made you. 



3guysandagal said:


> Hi everyone!
> Finally dragged my sick butt out of bed.
> Kat yelling about the leak may have had something to do with it.



Hope you get better John. See you fixed the leak. PlumbNICE! 



spaddy said:


> Except stay up past midnight.



Bet you could do anything wearing your Penguins jersey Anne. 



3guysandagal said:


> Just a word of advice here George, DON"T keep chicken and shrimp in the pantry!



On ice I can! 

Back to the work call.


----------



## tlcoke

aspen37 said:


> Tracey you can do it. It is 11 months away. Heck I can walk run the 5.1 miles now but I'm not sure about my time. You could do the 5K.



The 3.1 miles is not in question, it just my ability to do it in under 50 minutes.


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> It seems like a really interesting race.  I am trying to talking myself (and DH) into it.




If I can do it then you two can do it. It looks like alot of fun. Well, it will be alot more fun for the person doing the 5.1 miles, I think.


----------



## tlcoke

I am heading out, I will be back on board by 8 pm.  I am going to stop by Walmart and see if they still have any of the Purple sweatshirts in my size.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> The 3.1 miles is not in question, it just my ability to do it in under 50 minutes.



If you can do a mile in 20 minutes now then in 11 months you will be in better shape and will be going faster. You've already lost 25 pounds.   
See how you feel in January and decide then. THe 5K sign ups aren't till January 1st.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Posted this over on the DATW thread but couldn't resist posting it here.


----------



## tickledtink33

aspen37 said:


> If I can do it then you two can do it. It looks like alot of fun. Well, it will be alot more fun for the person doing the 5.1 miles, I think.



Whoever does the 5.1 miles gets to the after hours party first as well.

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> I'd love to do the half in October.  Must go home and ask for permission





jeanigor said:


> What a good boy!!!



If you guys ran, I would certainly come cheer you on!! 



3guysandagal said:


> Posted this over on the DATW thread but couldn't resist posting it here.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Posted this over on the DATW thread but couldn't resist posting it here.


----------



## mainegal

Quote:
Originally Posted by jeanigor  
Look how close we are to 5,000 posts..... 





tlcoke said:


> we will be there before the night is over...



I got posts 4,000 without even trying. Think I can nab 5,000? Truly, I am not going to try!


----------



## Launchpad11B

How was everyones day today? I tried to go back to work a little bit to quickly. I'll try again in a couple of days. Nice magnet John!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Heres another....


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> How was everyones day today? I tried to go back to work a little bit to quickly. I'll try again in a couple of days. Nice magnet John!



I'm sick. 

Take it easy on yourself, Paul.
We can't have that trigger finger healing wrong!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> So what's for lunch today?



No lunch today!  Meetings


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> If I can do it then you two can do it. It looks like alot of fun. Well, it will be alot more fun for the person doing the 5.1 miles, I think.



Oh, my husband wouldn't do it with me.   I am more looking for him to not freak out.



tickledtink33 said:


> Whoever does the 5.1 miles gets to the after hours party first as well.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm



Yay afterhours party.



Launchpad11B said:


> How was everyones day today? I tried to go back to work a little bit to quickly. I'll try again in a couple of days. Nice magnet John!



Take it easy.  I hope you feel 100% soon.



3guysandagal said:


> Heres another....



Love this one.


----------



## mainegal

Launchpad11B said:


> How was everyones day today?




Tired. I had too get up and to work too early today. We are in our new temporary location in a room of the high school library.  It is really strange to be back in high school!


----------



## chirurgeon

hideeh said:


> Do you know if it will work on the LG enV Touch? The iPhone can not be available soon enough to Verizon customers!



Sorry Heidi, NO.  if the phone is at all advanced, I don't think it will work.

Kim


----------



## mainegal

3guysandagal said:


> Heres another....



Oh, I wish I could,_ I wish I could!!!_


----------



## mainegal

Should I go to the gym and do weights and treadmill or to the pool for water aerobics tonight?


----------



## sshaw10060

3guysandagal said:


> Heres another....



I love that.  We will definitely be there to visit Figment with the peeps.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> How was everyones day today? I tried to go back to work a little bit to quickly. I'll try again in a couple of days. Nice magnet John!



Don't overdue it!! We need you in tip top shape for DAP!!


----------



## chirurgeon

I am such a klutz.  I was walking to the bus after work, my toe caught on one of those street grates and next thing I know I am face down on Forbes Ave. Now I'm home with ice on the knee that took the brunt of the fall. My nose hit the pavement too.  Its a little swollen and my glasses put a small cut on the bridge.  And I didn't have anything to drink.  I hope my friends will make sure I don't do the same thing at DATW.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> One of the radio stations here started playing Christmas music today.  I have been listening all day.



We have one that started last week.  I am still not ready for Christmas music 24/7 but after next week that is all that is playing at my house.


----------



## mainegal

chirurgeon said:


> I am such a klutz.
> 
> 
> Kim



Oh, Kim! I am so a much a klutz, too. I hate it when it happens. But it does. 
Rest well. Keep the ice on.  And check your ankles. When this happened to me in July, I was so concerened about my bruised and scraped knee, I ignored my ankle. Now, four months later, it still hurts!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Heres another....



I am definitely grabbing this one John


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> I am such a klutz.  I was walking to the bus after work, my toe caught on one of those street grates and next thing I know I am face down on Forbes Ave. Now I'm home with ice on the knee that took the brunt of the fall. My nose hit the pavement too.  Its a little swollen and my glasses put a small cut on the bridge.  And I didn't have anything to drink.  I hope my friends will make sure I don't do the same thing at DATW.
> 
> Kim



Ouch Kim! 
I really hope the knee is ok.
I  will help you at DATW!
hope everything heals well.
Take care of that knee tonight.


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> I am such a klutz.  I was walking to the bus after work, my toe caught on one of those street grates and next thing I know I am face down on Forbes Ave. Now I'm home with ice on the knee that took the brunt of the fall. My nose hit the pavement too.  Its a little swollen and my glasses put a small cut on the bridge.  And I didn't have anything to drink.  I hope my friends will make sure I don't do the same thing at DATW.
> 
> Kim



Did you hurt your ankle?  I would hate for you to make it worse.  

I am a total klutz too, don't feel bad.


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> I am such a klutz.  I was walking to the bus after work, my toe caught on one of those street grates and next thing I know I am face down on Forbes Ave. Now I'm home with ice on the knee that took the brunt of the fall. My nose hit the pavement too.  Its a little swollen and my glasses put a small cut on the bridge.  And I didn't have anything to drink.  I hope my friends will make sure I don't do the same thing at DATW.
> 
> Kim



Kim,  I hope you are okay, sounds like you did not do any major damage.  We are going to have to keep you in a cocoon so you are in good shape for DAP.


----------



## 3guysandagal

chirurgeon said:


> I am such a klutz.  I was walking to the bus after work, my toe caught on one of those street grates and next thing I know I am face down on Forbes Ave. Now I'm home with ice on the knee that took the brunt of the fall. My nose hit the pavement too.  Its a little swollen and my glasses put a small cut on the bridge.  And I didn't have anything to drink.  I hope my friends will make sure I don't do the same thing at DATW.
> 
> Kim



Sorry to hear this Kim, keep the ice on it.

And don't worry, we've got your back!


----------



## mainegal

Too, too early for Christmas music!

It isn't even Advent season yet.
I go with the church calendar. Chirstmas season starts December 25. Lasts until Epiphiney - the "Twelve Days of Christmas".
I hate it when the Christmas music just stops so suddenly. I want it a little longer. Some people are tired of it by December 25. That is because they started it _too darn soon!_


----------



## AnneR

Wow - you all were busy today - 20+ pages.  Love it.  I have finally finished am all caught up.  I am not going to remember everything but - 

Woohoo Brandie - you start tomoroow!!

Nicole - I get teary too, you are not pathetic

John, Kat and all sorry you are sick but glad you got the sink fixed.

Nicole - you need to do something about this dirty laundry issue.

Tracey - maybe we could make a walking team and help motivate each other - I know right now, I could not make the time limit but if we train together who knows.

Looking forward to hitting the 2000 post tonight.


----------



## firsttimemom

3guysandagal said:


> Heres another....



you are a very talented man!


----------



## 3guysandagal

firsttimemom said:


> you are a very talented man!



Thank you, but the art is "borrowed", I just put the text in.
Glad you all like it.


----------



## mainegal

Pool or gym? Still don't know which I am going to do tonight.
I am tired. So, whichever one, when I come back I am NOT going to turn on the computer. I am going to go to sleep!
You will have to hit 5,000 without me.


----------



## tlcoke

Back from Walmart, they are sold out of my size in the purple sweatshirt 
They do have a darker purple over in the Active Wear section, but it will require a Dark background Transfer. Getting ready to eat dinner, i'll see you a few minutes after 8:00.


----------



## chirurgeon

3guysandagal said:


> Sorry to hear this Kim, keep the ice on it.
> 
> And don't worry, we've got your back!





AnneR said:


> Kim,  I hope you are okay, sounds like you did not do any major damage.  We are going to have to keep you in a cocoon so you are in good shape for DAP.





spaddy said:


> Did you hurt your ankle?  I would hate for you to make it worse.
> 
> I am a total klutz too, don't feel bad.





katscradle said:


> Ouch Kim!
> I really hope the knee is ok.
> I  will help you at DATW!
> hope everything heals well.
> Take care of that knee tonight.





mainegal said:


> Oh, Kim! I am so a much a klutz, too. I hate it when it happens. But it does.
> Rest well. Keep the ice on.  And check your ankles. When this happened to me in July, I was so concerened about my bruised and scraped knee, I ignored my ankle. Now, four months later, it still hurts!



Thanks everyone.  At least I am in better shape than the last time I fell, I broke my shoulder that time.  The ankles feel fine.  I had hoped to get back on the treadmill tonight.  The Fates are conspiring against me.

Kim


----------



## UrsulasShadow

chirurgeon said:


> I am such a klutz.  I was walking to the bus after work, my toe caught on one of those street grates and next thing I know I am face down on Forbes Ave. Now I'm home with ice on the knee that took the brunt of the fall. My nose hit the pavement too.  Its a little swollen and my glasses put a small cut on the bridge.  And I didn't have anything to drink.  I hope my friends will make sure I don't do the same thing at DATW.
> 
> Kim



Ummm, Kim?  You're asking the one who gets her foot stuck in muck in front of 10,000 tourists to help you stay on YOUR feet?  

Whaddaya say we just hold each other up?  I promise to finish off your slushy if you can't finish it...


----------



## Launchpad11B

UrsulasShadow said:


> Ummm, Kim?  You're asking the one who gets her foot stuck in muck in front of 10,000 tourists to help you stay on YOUR feet?
> 
> Whaddaya say we just hold each other up?  I promise to finish off your slushy if you can't finish it...



Mindy's always there with a helping hand!


----------



## katscradle

So I see I am not the only accident prone person hanging out on this thread!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Hey everyone, I just wanted to send out another reminder that I posted a lot more information on the GKTW voluntourist group thread.  I just wanted to share again for those interested but not subscribed to the thread.

DAP/GKTW Voluntourist Thread


----------



## sshaw10060

UrsulasShadow said:


> Ummm, Kim?  You're asking the one who gets her foot stuck in muck in front of 10,000 tourists to help you stay on YOUR feet?
> 
> Whaddaya say we just hold each other up?  I promise to finish off your slushy if you can't finish it...



Mindy I think there is a story I haven't heard yet.  Spill it.


----------



## hideeh

chirurgeon said:


> Sorry Heidi, NO.  if the phone is at all advanced, I don't think it will work.
> 
> Kim


Thanks for the info. I'll just keep waiting for the good stuff. 



chirurgeon said:


> I am such a klutz.  I was walking to the bus after work, my toe caught on one of those street grates and next thing I know I am face down on Forbes Ave. Now I'm home with ice on the knee that took the brunt of the fall. My nose hit the pavement too.  Its a little swollen and my glasses put a small cut on the bridge.  And I didn't have anything to drink.  I hope my friends will make sure I don't do the same thing at DATW.
> 
> Kim



YIKES!  Be careful!  I am a total klutz too, I trip walking across a bare floor! AND fall UP the stairs.  We will be an entertaining group!


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> Mindy's always there with a helping hand!



That's our Mindy, the most helpful girl in World Showcase




sshaw10060 said:


> Mindy I think there is a story I haven't heard yet.  Spill it.



Last year at Mousefest DATW I couldn't finish my Grand Marnier Slushie because I was in super burn out that the time.  Mindy was helpful enough to finish it for me.

Don't count on that this year Mindy.  No burn out for Kim.   I will be arriving that morning so I will be Disney fresh.

Kim


----------



## Dodie

So, we cracking that 5,000 mark tonight folks?


----------



## Renysmom

kathrna said:


> I was thinking that same thing for POP!  Maybe if we all raid Home Depot for their LGMH and just put a simple magnet on the back.
> 
> I believe the doors at SSR are metal.





DVCsince02 said:


> Yes, they are metal.





corky441 said:


> That is a great idea - I'll be stopping by Home Depot to pick up a few Lime Green Mickeys and I'll try my hand at making a magnet for the DISapalozza logo too.
> 
> I have requested a room in "The Springs" section - upper floor



Thanks for confirming the door is metal.. I will be printing the DAP logo on a 8 1/2 x 11 magnetic sheet and will be placing it on our door.  If I can get the Mickey's, I will put our names on those and make them magnets as well so you know its us inside and stop by to say hi!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> So, we cracking that 5,000 mark tonight folks?



Hi Dodie!


----------



## tlcoke

chirurgeon said:


> I am such a klutz.  I was walking to the bus after work, my toe caught on one of those street grates and next thing I know I am face down on Forbes Ave. Now I'm home with ice on the knee that took the brunt of the fall. My nose hit the pavement too.  Its a little swollen and my glasses put a small cut on the bridge.  And I didn't have anything to drink.  I hope my friends will make sure I don't do the same thing at DATW.
> 
> Kim



I hope you didn't aggravate your other ankle injury and you don't look & feel too banged up tomorrow.



AnneR said:


> W
> Tracey - maybe we could make a walking team and help motivate each other - I know right now, I could not make the time limit but if we train together who knows..



No Promised, but we can try.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Alicia's watching "West Side Story" at full volume! She's so pretty!


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> So, we cracking that 5,000 mark tonight folks?



Hi Dodie, we are going to try.


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Dodie!



So what I get no hello???


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> So, we cracking that 5,000 mark tonight folks?



It's okay with me if we crack 5000 while I work on that 2000 post mark


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> So what I get no hello???



I'll say hello to you Kelly!!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> It's okay with me if we crack 5000 while I work on that 2000 post mark



You are close Anne, You will make it.  Maybe, I can get to 1700 tonight.


----------



## AnneR

Kelly!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> So what I get no hello???



Nope, you get a big "Howdy!"


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> You are close Anne, You will make it.  Maybe, I can get to 1700 tonight.



I think we should be able to do all of this tonight if we stay on task.


----------



## tlcoke

Anne, how was your day, today?


----------



## scarlett873

Hola peeps! 

Gonna go take a quick shower but I'll be back...


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Hola peeps!
> 
> Gonna go take a quick shower but I'll be back...



Hi Brandie, We'll be here.


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Hola peeps!
> 
> Gonna go take a quick shower but I'll be back...



Yeah please do, I can smell you from here!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Anne, how was your day, today?



It was a rather long day.  My usual Monday meetings - Executive Management and Program Directors - these meetings take all morning.

I had to travel for the afternoon meeting, one hour each way for a three hour meeting.

I know meetings But sometimes that is the best way to get information out and to assess how things are going.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Hola peeps!
> 
> Gonna go take a quick shower but I'll be back...



Not going anywhere - the girls are watching Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.  My least favorite of the Harry Potter books.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Yeah please do, I can smell you from here!



Hardy har har...hi-lar-ious First Sgt Pinky...


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> I'll say hello to you Kelly!!



Thanks Tracey



AnneR said:


> Kelly!



 to you Anne




Launchpad11B said:


> Nope, you get a big "Howdy!"



OMG I got a Howdy and a Hug from Paul.. My day is completely perfect now!


----------



## sshaw10060

Renysmom said:


> So what I get no hello???




Hi Kelly I am doing post cruise laundry


----------



## AnneR

not far from 5000 now


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> OMG I got a Howdy and a Hug from Paul.. My day is completely perfect now!



I'm here to help!


----------



## sshaw10060

There's probably a dozen people lurking top grab 5000


----------



## Launchpad11B

5,000 is creeping up fast!


----------



## AnneR

Okay - the phone is ringing every 30 seconds.  By any chance is it a 7th grade girl?


----------



## tlcoke

We are getting close to 5000


----------



## scarlett873

5000?

Wooo hoooo!!

And now I'm going to take my shower...


----------



## sshaw10060

5000?


----------



## Launchpad11B

5,000 posts! Holy cow!!


----------



## AnneR

5000


----------



## tlcoke

I almost got it


----------



## firsttimemom

missed it by that much


----------



## AnneR

Brandie got it.


----------



## sshaw10060

Darn you Brandie! I was locked out by the 40 second rule.  I am so the first place loser on the DAP threads.


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> Hi Kelly I am doing post cruise laundry



Scott - Welcome home, I did that laundry for a week.  How was the cruise?  I thought about how lucky you guys were to be on the Eastern and not Western with Ida out there.  That was after I got over how mad I was to be getting off the ship just so you could get on it LOL...

I left you something with one of the bar servers and then forgot to text message you on who to see.  It was just a note saying I would see you at DAP LOL.. Can't believe I forgot to text you.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> 5000?



Yeah Brandie!!


----------



## AnneR

8 more to go


----------



## tlcoke

I got 4999, just missing the 5000th post.


----------



## Renysmom

Darn, missed it 

Maybe #6000


----------



## AnneR

I guess 350 is our next goal.

That was about the time they shut the last extra long DAP thread.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi friends,

Well, Day 1 of Hell Week is over. I am drugged up after getting my last filling done. Work is done including two meetings. Only four days to go. Thanks to those who posted/sent words of encouragement this morning. They really helped!!

I'm going to bed. A longer day is in store for tomorrow. Goodnight!

Nikki


----------



## tlcoke

For everyone who PM'd me today on the Badge Holders, I have them, they are .60 cents each.  I will PM you with your total.


----------



## Dodie

<===shaking her head because her husband ALWAYS says "...but they've got it on backward" everytime I say one of the womens' dresses on DWTS is pretty.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> For everyone who PM'd me today on the Badge Holders, I have them, they are .60 cents each.  I will PM you with your total.



Thanks so much Tracey!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I guess 350 is our next goal.
> 
> That was about the time they shut the last extra long DAP thread.



15 more pages, we can do it.


----------



## sshaw10060

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Well, Day 1 of Hell Week is over. I am drugged up after getting my last filling done. Work is done including two meetings. Only four days to go. Thanks to those who posted/sent words of encouragement this morning. They really helped!!
> 
> I'm going to bed. A longer day is in store for tomorrow. Goodnight!
> 
> Nikki



Night Nikki. Hang in there.


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> <===shaking her head because her husband ALWAYS says "...but they've got it on backward" everytime I say one of the womens' dresses on DWTS is pretty.



Dodie - love the Happy Thanksgiving in your siggie.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hi everyone........i have a question should i do it yes or no? just answer...im trying to decide nut i cant make up my mind...i'll tell you what it is afterwards


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Well, Day 1 of Hell Week is over. I am drugged up after getting my last filling done. Work is done including two meetings. Only four days to go. Thanks to those who posted/sent words of encouragement this morning. They really helped!!
> 
> I'm going to bed. A longer day is in store for tomorrow. Goodnight!
> 
> Nikki



Nite Nikki!


----------



## tlcoke

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Well, Day 1 of Hell Week is over. I am drugged up after getting my last filling done. Work is done including two meetings. Only four days to go. Thanks to those who posted/sent words of encouragement this morning. They really helped!!
> 
> I'm going to bed. A longer day is in store for tomorrow. Goodnight!
> 
> Nikki



Glad you made it through today, keep positive and the week will be over before you know it.


----------



## spaddy

How did I miss so many pages in such little time?

SO you think they are going to close this thread?


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi everyone........i have a question should i do it yes or no? just answer...im trying to decide nut i cant make up my mind...i'll tell you what it is afterwards



Hi Luis Enrique!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> <===shaking her head because her husband ALWAYS says "...but they've got it on backward" everytime I say one of the womens' dresses on DWTS is pretty.



I've said it before and I'll say it again......Phillip is the man!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

AnneR said:


> Hi Luis Enrique!


hi!


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> How did I miss so many pages in such little time?
> 
> SO you think they are going to close this thread?



They might - usually when John has details to add.


----------



## firsttimemom

*NikkiBell* said:


> A longer day is in store for tomorrow. Goodnight!
> 
> Nikki



good news is that after tomorrow you'll be one day closer to the weekend. HANG IN THERE!!!


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> How did I miss so many pages in such little time?
> 
> SO you think they are going to close this thread?



It happens, you blink and there are 10 new pages.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi everyone........i have a question should i do it yes or no? just answer...im trying to decide nut i cant make up my mind...i'll tell you what it is afterwards


im quoting this for the next page


----------



## spaddy

Yes.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi everyone........i have a question should i do it yes or no? just answer...im trying to decide nut i cant make up my mind...i'll tell you what it is afterwards



How old are you?


Then, the answer is NO.


----------



## Launchpad11B

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi everyone........i have a question should i do it yes or no? just answer...im trying to decide nut i cant make up my mind...i'll tell you what it is afterwards



Yes, you should jump off the roof!


----------



## AnneR

one more!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

UrsulasShadow said:


> How old are you?
> 
> 
> Then, the answer is NO.


its not illegal or immoral


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> They might - usually when John has details to add.



Yay if there are more details.  I can't imagine what it could be but I love details.


----------



## tlcoke

Congrats on 2000 posts Anne!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi everyone........i have a question should i do it yes or no? just answer...im trying to decide nut i cant make up my mind...i'll tell you what it is afterwards



yes


----------



## AnneR

2000

I wish I had purple sparkles.


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> one more!



Premature congratulations Anne! 2,000


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> 2000
> 
> I wish I had purple sparkles.


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> Yay if there are more details.  I can't imagine what it could be but I love details.



They still need to tell us about transportation after TSM.


----------



## Madi100

Why, oh, why did I not get Disney tickets bought today?  

I need to buy MVMCP tickets for Sunday.  Can I do the discount for DVC before I go?  I'm having major brain cramps when it comes to planning this trip.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> Premature congratulations Anne! 2,000



Not so premature.

I beat you to it!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> 5000?
> 
> Wooo hoooo!!
> 
> And now I'm going to take my shower...



Congrats on 5000 Brandie!

I was not on I was busy making some money!


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> They still need to tell us about transportation after TSM.



True.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

okay i did it....... if you want to know what it is look at my recent post


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Why, oh, why did I not get Disney tickets bought today?
> 
> I need to buy MVMCP tickets for Sunday.  Can I do the discount for DVC before I go?  I'm having major brain cramps when it comes to planning this trip.



I would check the website.

I got mine - I paid $52 per ticket, from the website.


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> Why, oh, why did I not get Disney tickets bought today?
> 
> I need to buy MVMCP tickets for Sunday.  Can I do the discount for DVC before I go?  I'm having major brain cramps when it comes to planning this trip.



There is no DVC discount for the tickets for the 12/13 MVMCP unfortunately. It's not one of the discounted nights. 

There was an early purchase discount though. I bought straight from Disney.


----------



## Launchpad11B

tlcoke said:


> They still need to tell us about transportation after TSM.



They're providing donkeys for us to ride home!


----------



## firsttimemom

anner said:


> 2000
> 
> I wish i had purple sparkles.



woo hoo!


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> okay i did it....... if you want to know what it is look at my recent post



It's been a long day - I'm stumped.  What did you do?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I would check the website.
> 
> I got mine - I paid $52 per ticket, from the website.



I paid the same for mine.


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> They're providing donkeys for us to ride home!



awww.. Look at those eyes, he is so cute!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

AnneR said:


> It's been a long day - I'm stumped.  What did you do?


third page..... http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2330988&page=3


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> one more!




Congrats on your 2000th post Anne!


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> They're providing donkeys for us to ride home!




Don't give them any ideas...


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Why, oh, why did I not get Disney tickets bought today?
> 
> I need to buy MVMCP tickets for Sunday.  Can I do the discount for DVC before I go?  I'm having major brain cramps when it comes to planning this trip.



I think I'm going to convert my package 5 night ticket to an AP when we check in and then I'm going to use it to get an AP discount on Sunday tickets. I know I'm risking that it might sell out, but we've never had a problem buying party tickets the day of the event and Sunday shouldn't be too crowded.


----------



## sshaw10060

Launchpad11B said:


> They're providing donkeys for us to ride home!



My butt still hurts from the time we rode mules down to the bottom of the Grand Canyon as a Boy Scout. That was 25 years ago. I'll walk back to POP.


----------



## Dodie

tlcoke said:


> They still need to tell us about transportation after TSM.



John actually kind of did this in another post where someone was asking. He said there would be bus transportation available back to all Disney resorts.

But there must be SOMETHING new they need to tell us.


----------



## wildfan1473

firsttimemom said:


> I think I'm going to convert my package 5 night ticket to an AP when we check in and then I'm going to use it to get an AP discount on Sunday tickets. I know I'm risking that it might sell out, but we've never had a problem buying party tickets the day of the event and Sunday shouldn't be too crowded.



This is what I did last year, but they would not give me the AP discount on the MVMCP tix because I purchased them at the window.  They told me I could only get the discount if I ordered them online.  Granted, this was also the day of the party and that may have had something to do with it also.


----------



## Renysmom

Dodie said:


> John actually kind of did this in another post where someone was asking. He said there would be bus transportation available back to all Disney resorts.
> 
> But there must be SOMETHING new they need to tell us.



Maybe he will announce the prizes for the high scores AND low scores of the night.

I added low scores cause that will be me and I want a chance at a prize


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> There is no DVC discount for the tickets for the 12/13 MVMCP unfortunately. It's not one of the discounted nights.
> 
> There was an early purchase discount though. I bought straight from Disney.




I remember talking about this earier in the thread.
It was an early purchase discount that we got!


----------



## Renysmom

wildfan1473 said:


> This is what I did last year, but they would not give me the AP discount on the MVMCP tix because I purchased them at the window.  They told me I could only get the discount if I ordered them online.  Granted, this was also the day of the party and that may have had something to do with it also.



I don't believe you can get any discounts on the day of a hard ticket event.


----------



## firsttimemom

wildfan1473 said:


> This is what I did last year, but they would not give me the AP discount on the MVMCP tix because I purchased them at the window.  They told me I could only get the discount if I ordered them online.  Granted, this was also the day of the party and that may have had something to do with it also.



we check in on thurs. I could order them online w/ my iphone and pick them up before Sunday if it makes the disney gods happy.


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> I think I'm going to convert my package 5 night ticket to an AP when we check in and then I'm going to use it to get an AP discount on Sunday tickets. I know I'm risking that it might sell out, but we've never had a problem buying party tickets the day of the event and Sunday shouldn't be too crowded.



IF your package includes the meal plan, they won't let you upgrade until you have used the last of the meal plan, as it will mess up the meal plan on your KTTW card.  The Party Night is not a discounted night for AP holders, so to get best price, you need to purchase now at the $52.00 price.


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> They're providing donkeys for us to ride home!



We will look pretty funny trying to park that at BLT!!


----------



## spaddy

Launchpad11B said:


> They're providing donkeys for us to ride home!



I have ridden a mule.  It's not too bad.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> This is what I did last year, but they would not give me the AP discount on the MVMCP tix because I purchased them at the window.  They told me I could only get the discount if I ordered them online.  Granted, this was also the day of the party and that may have had something to do with it also.


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> IF your package includes the meal plan, they won't let you upgrade until you have used the last of the meal plan, as it will mess up the meal plan on your KTTW card.  The Party Night is not a discounted night for AP holders, so to get best price, you need to purchase now at the $52.00 price.



nope- no meal plan. 

Honestly, they have made this whole ticket/package thing unbelievably complicated. 

The DIS is showing the 13th is an AP discount night, which is when we were thinking about going. It's funny, now that I think about it, the hoops I can jump thru to save $6 on 2 tickets after what we've paid for the whole trip.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

so how is everyone?


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> 5000?
> 
> Wooo hoooo!!
> 
> And now I'm going to take my shower...



From out of nowhere, she snags the golden ring, just like we are gonna snag high score  and you all will be in AWE!


----------



## AnneR

AnneR  498 
jeanigor  486 
tlcoke  431 
katscradle  383 
Launchpad11B  176 
kathrna  175 
aspen37  173 
Tonya2426  166 
wildfan1473  150 
DVCsince02  139 
mainegal  133 
spaddy  131 
corky441  129 
tickledtink33  116 
disneydreamgirl  109 
scarlett873  91 
hideeh  88 
georgemoe  88 
3guysandagal  82 
Dodie  82 
dpuck1998  

Oh Todddddd


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> AnneR  498
> jeanigor  486
> tlcoke  431
> katscradle  383
> Launchpad11B  176
> kathrna  175
> aspen37  173
> Tonya2426  166
> wildfan1473  150
> DVCsince02  139
> mainegal  133
> spaddy  131
> corky441  129
> tickledtink33  116
> disneydreamgirl  109
> scarlett873  91
> hideeh  88
> georgemoe  88
> 3guysandagal  82
> Dodie  82
> dpuck1998
> 
> Oh Todddddd




I have had a much more respectable showing this thread.


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> so how is everyone?



It's Monday night???

I'm tired.


----------



## Renysmom

I am so ashamed...  I am not even in the top 20


----------



## spaddy

firsttimemom said:


> nope- no meal plan.
> 
> Honestly, they have made this whole ticket/package thing unbelievably complicated.
> 
> The DIS is showing the 13th is an AP discount night, which is when we were thinking about going. It's funny, now that I think about it, the hoops I can jump thru to save $6 on 2 tickets after what we've paid for the whole trip.



They added some AP discount nights.  I don't know if that was one or not.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> I am so ashamed...  I am not even in the top 20



You can do it!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

where is todd?


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> nope- no meal plan.
> 
> Honestly, they have made this whole ticket/package thing unbelievably complicated.
> 
> The DIS is showing the 13th is an AP discount night, which is when we were thinking about going. It's funny, now that I think about it, the hoops I can jump thru to save $6 on 2 tickets after what we've paid for the whole trip.



It, looks like they added some dates, originally it showed the last AP discount date as the 8th of December, but now it does show the 13th as a discounted date.


----------



## wildfan1473

So, DH tells me this evening that I'm on the computer a lot.  Well, DUH!  Just because I don't have a _job_, doesn't mean I'm not _working_!  I figured out I have 3 titled positions with Scouts (plus his that I've been doing for him), and 2 with school, all of which require compter work.  It was his idea that I be involved with the boys' school and activities and not go back to work.  Not to mention keeping up with the online hockey schedule that changes weekly, working on our Disney pictures and putting together photo books and photo calendars and photo ornaments for Christmas gifts, 3 separate email accounts...I could go on!  UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!


OK, rant over.  You may go back to your regularly scheduled chatting now.


----------



## sah95

WDWtraveler27 said:


> okay i did it....... if you want to know what it is look at my recent post



 
Well said!


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> where is todd?



Not sure exactly tonight but I know he had internet issues over the weekend.


----------



## tlcoke

If I make it to 1700 posts tonight I might actually catch up with Todd.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> So, DH tells me this evening that I'm on the computer a lot.  Well, DUH!  Just because I don't have a _job_, doesn't mean I'm not _working_!  I figured out I have 3 titled positions with Scouts (plus his that I've been doing for him), and 2 with school, all of which require compter work.  It was his idea that I be involved with the boys' school and activities and not go back to work.  Not to mention keeping up with the online hockey schedule that changes weekly, working on our Disney pictures and putting together photo books and photo calendars and photo ornaments for Christmas gifts, 3 separate email accounts...I could go on!  UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OK, rant over.  You may go back to your regularly scheduled chatting now.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

sah95 said:


> Well said!


thank you! i wrote it then revised it then reworked it then added some more stuff and i was happy with my result


----------



## shellyminnie




----------



## spaddy

wildfan1473 said:


> So, DH tells me this evening that I'm on the computer a lot.  Well, DUH!  Just because I don't have a _job_, doesn't mean I'm not _working_!  I figured out I have 3 titled positions with Scouts (plus his that I've been doing for him), and 2 with school, all of which require compter work.  It was his idea that I be involved with the boys' school and activities and not go back to work.  Not to mention keeping up with the online hockey schedule that changes weekly, working on our Disney pictures and putting together photo books and photo calendars and photo ornaments for Christmas gifts, 3 separate email accounts...I could go on!  UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OK, rant over.  You may go back to your regularly scheduled chatting now.



DH and I have this argument sometimes.  I think it probably just his way of saying he wants to spend more time with you.


----------



## wildfan1473

On a more positive note, this is post 900   

Think I can make 1,000 by DAP? (says the woman whose husband thinks she's on the computer too much)


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


>



Hi Shelly,

How was work?


----------



## spaddy

wildfan1473 said:


> On a more positive note, this is post 900
> 
> Think I can make 1,000 by DAP? (says the woman whose husband thinks she's on the computer too much)



Of course you can.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> On a more positive note, this is post 900
> 
> Think I can make 1,000 by DAP? (says the woman whose husband thinks she's on the computer too much)



I think it is not a problem.  We could easily do that in one night if we have a good discussion going on.


----------



## Madi100

Renysmom said:


> I am so ashamed...  I am not even in the top 20



Me neither   I used to kick butt on these threads.  Maybe I should start my own.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> On a more positive note, this is post 900
> 
> Think I can make 1,000 by DAP? (says the woman whose husband thinks she's on the computer too much)



Congrats on 900, you can make 1000 - no problem.  I am working on hitting 2000 before DAP.


----------



## wildfan1473

Renysmom said:


> I am so ashamed...  I am not even in the top 20



Didn't you just get back from vacation?  I would think that is a valid excuse


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Congrats on 900, you can make 1000 - no problem.  I am working on hitting 2000 before DAP.



Oh, I thought we were doing that tonight


----------



## tlcoke

Anne, Did we ever come up with a time for the party in your room?


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> It, looks like they added some dates, originally it showed the last AP discount date as the 8th of December, but now it does show the 13th as a discounted date.



Say it isn't so - I just got my ticket this week, and was not able to get an AP discount, only the advance purchase discount.


----------



## Madi100

So if we arrive on Wednesday, can I wait and buy Christmas tickets then?  Of course, if I wait until we get there, James will not go.  So, I should just buy them now.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Oh, I thought we were doing that tonight



I think if I can hit 1700 tonight I will be doing good.  We did get you to 2000 posts though.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Anne, Did we ever come up with a time for the party in your room?



I think we discussed Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning


----------



## firsttimemom

Renysmom said:


> I am so ashamed...  I am not even in the top 20



Im not either and don't have a cruise to use as an excuse...


----------



## AnneR

AnneR said:


> I think we discussed Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning



Quoting myself.

I just realized, I have not told my daughter about these plans.  I hope she is reading this thread.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I think we discussed Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning



Either works for me.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I think if I can hit 1700 tonight I will be doing good.  We did get you to 2000 posts though.



We did that


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> I think we discussed Saturday afternoon or Sunday morning



Are you going to tea with us on Saturday afternoon?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Quoting myself.
> 
> I just realized, I have not told my daughter about these plans.  I hope she is reading this thread.



She might need to know you have invited 300+ people to your resort room.


----------



## wildfan1473

shellyminnie said:


>



 Hi Shelly


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Shelly!!  I hope your day went well - no drama


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Are you going to tea with us on Saturday afternoon?



Overload symptom alert.


You are so right.  I am doing tea on Saturday afternoon.

Looks like we are doing cookies and mimosas for breakfast on Sunday.


Note - I am having scheduling problems.  I am doubling booking myself on a regular basis, even when I have things recorded on my calendar.


----------



## scarlett873

Ahhhh...much better...took a nice long, hot shower. My neck had been bothering me for a few days and I just needed to soak it for a bit. Feels MUCH better now!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> She might need to know you have invited 300+ people to your resort room.



You think I should?

She does like to sleep in - but heck this is not something you get to do everyday.  She'll be cool with it as long as I don't get her up before the sun comes up.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Overload symptom alert.
> 
> 
> You are so right.  I am doing tea on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Looks like we are doing cookies and mimosas for breakfast on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Note - I am having scheduling problems.  I am doubling booking myself on a regular basis, even when I have things recorded on my calendar.



Who is going to breakfast at Kona/Captain Cooks from Nicki's Thread?


----------



## Madi100

There is a good chance that I am a bad mom.  Madi is a bit scared to be downstairs, and to be completely honest, I'm not sure I like her in the basement.  Her bedroom is right below ours, and I can hear her cough.  So, that must mean she can hear me "cough" to.  So, I'm trying to convince her we want to move her room upstairs to the spare bedroom.  

Our house has a funny smell every once in awhile, that is slowly getting better.  But, tonight she said her door was opening and shutting by itself downstairs (see she's really scared and wants to be upstairs).  James told her it was the ghost of the MIL.  I said that's what the smell is too, and the MIL slept in Madi's room.  So, I reminded her of that and told her she just wants her room back.  Now she is refusing to sleep down there.  Mission accomplished or bad mom??


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Who is going to breakfast at Kona/Captain Cooks from Nicki's Thread?



I did not have that one in my plans.


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> Hi Shelly,
> 
> How was work?





wildfan1473 said:


> Hi Shelly





tlcoke said:


> Hi Shelly!!  I hope your day went well - no drama



Work was b-u-s-y!! I sat down at the computer at 1:30 and I swear I was only sitting there for about 10-15 minutes before I heard "It's 5:00"!!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> You think I should?
> 
> She does like to sleep in - but heck this is not something you get to do everyday.  She'll be cool with it as long as I don't get her up before the sun comes up.



Sleep????   I didn't think we had time to Sleep in our busy weekend schedule.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Work was b-u-s-y!! I sat down at the computer at 1:30 and I swear I was only sitting there for about 10-15 minutes before I heard "It's 5:00"!!



Did you take care of your "clutter"?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Sleep????   I didn't think we had time to Sleep in our busy weekend schedule.



Not much that is for sure.

Are you volunteering at GKTW?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I did not have that one in my plans.



I put in as a Maybe, as it appeared the Gospel Brunch was falling through.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Not much that is for sure.
> 
> Are you volunteering at GKTW?



No, I was trying to get the Yuletide Fantasy Tour that morning, but it fell through - no openings, so I am going Resort Hopping to view decorations with Jamie & Todd & company...


----------



## Dodie

Wish I could stay up and keep chatting with you guys, but this was one long Monday after that latenight football game last night.

I'll be lucky to stay awake through Castle and that's my favorite show.

 Goodnight everyone!


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> Wish I could stay up and keep chatting with you guys, but this was one long Monday after that latenight football game last night.
> 
> I'll be lucky to stay awake through Castle and that's my favorite show.
> 
> Goodnight everyone!



Good Night Dodie!!!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Wish I could stay up and keep chatting with you guys, but this was one long Monday after that latenight football game last night.
> 
> I'll be lucky to stay awake through Castle and that's my favorite show.
> 
> Goodnight everyone!



Night Dodie

Sure was long since today is Monday


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> No, I was trying to get the Yuletide Fantasy Tour that morning, but it fell through - no openings, so I am going Resort Hopping to view decorations with Jamie & Todd & company...



We're going to volunteer - don't know when I will have another chance to do this --- that someone else is organizing.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> We're going to volunteer - don't know when I will have another chance to do this --- that someone else is organizing.



Since I didn't get the Tour, this will be my best time to get around and see the decorations in the resorts, so I am going to to that instead.  I had blocked the time for the Tour, but since I couldn't get in, I decided to do it on my own and then Jamie invited me to go with them.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> There is a good chance that I am a bad mom.  Madi is a bit scared to be downstairs, and to be completely honest, I'm not sure I like her in the basement.  Her bedroom is right below ours, and I can hear her cough.  So, that must mean she can hear me "cough" to.











{mission accomplished}​


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Since I didn't get the Tour, this will be my best time to get around and see the decorations in the resorts, so I am going to to that instead.  I had blocked the time for the Tour, but since I couldn't get in, I decided to do it on my own and then Jamie invited me to go with them.



Too many choices!  Too much being packed into a weekend.  I am sure we both will have a great time.


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> Wish I could stay up and keep chatting with you guys, but this was one long Monday after that latenight football game last night.
> 
> I'll be lucky to stay awake through Castle and that's my favorite show.
> 
> Goodnight everyone!



you're not staying up to watch the Ravens? DH flew to cleveland for the game (under the guise of 'work' because he has to be in Akron tomorrow- funny how that all worked out timing-wise). DS is lobbying to stay up to see dad on TV. Um, no!


----------



## tlcoke

Madi100 said:


> There is a good chance that I am a bad mom.  Madi is a bit scared to be downstairs, and to be completely honest, I'm not sure I like her in the basement.  Her bedroom is right below ours, and I can hear her cough.  So, that must mean she can hear me "cough" to.  So, I'm trying to convince her we want to move her room upstairs to the spare bedroom.
> 
> Our house has a funny smell every once in awhile, that is slowly getting better.  But, tonight she said her door was opening and shutting by itself downstairs (see she's really scared and wants to be upstairs).  James told her it was the ghost of the MIL.  I said that's what the smell is too, and the MIL slept in Madi's room.  So, I reminded her of that and told her she just wants her room back.  Now she is refusing to sleep down there.  Mission accomplished or bad mom??



Every creak she hears in the house will be the Ghost...  If the smell lingers there is a product available online call OdorXit, it works...even on dead mouse/animal smell....


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Too many choices!  Too much being packed into a weekend.  I am sure we both will have a great time.



My thoughts exactly...I know I just can't do everything..


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> {mission accomplished}​



Phew, if you say so


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> Did you take care of your "clutter"?



 I have no clutter. 



Dodie said:


> Wish I could stay up and keep chatting with you guys, but this was one long Monday after that latenight football game last night.
> 
> I'll be lucky to stay awake through Castle and that's my favorite show.
> 
> Goodnight everyone!



Night Dodie!!


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> I have no clutter.



It was just the one item on the shelf is .001 out of position so your closet is cluttered..


----------



## scarlett873

Jen & I are not doing the Kona breakfast. With two, possibly three, late nights prior, I think that we're just going to take it easy. Probably sleep in a little and then tour some resorts for holiday decorations or hit Downtown Disney before the podcast taping. Very low-stress kind of morning...that way we'll be well-rested and ready for MVMCP that night!


----------



## sah95

Ya'll are a hoot!    I don't post a lot, but reading the posts is super fun


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Phew, if you say so



you've probably done her a favor


----------



## tlcoke

sah95 said:


> Ya'll are a hoot!    I don't post a lot, but reading the posts is super fun



Join in, we don't bite...


----------



## sshaw10060

Brandie, I think the thing I missed the most while on the cruise was Crabbie!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Join in, we don't bite...



and it even more fun


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> You think I should?
> 
> She does like to sleep in - but heck this is not something you get to do everyday.  She'll be cool with it as long as I don't get her up before the sun comes up.



I can tell you right now I won't be there before 10 am


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Jen & I are not doing the Kona breakfast. With two, possibly three, late nights prior, I think that we're just going to take it easy. Probably sleep in a little and then tour some resorts for holiday decorations or hit Downtown Disney before the podcast taping. Very low-stress kind of morning...that way we'll be well-rested and ready for MVMCP that night!



That is a good plan too...


----------



## mainegal

Back from water aerobics.

Curiousity got the better of me...

Brandie, congratulations on hitting post 5,000!
Have fun at orientation tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> I can tell you right now I won't be there before 10 am



10am - half my day is done by 10.


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Who is going to breakfast at Kona/Captain Cooks from Nicki's Thread?



As much as I'd love to, something has to give.  It will be three late nights in a row, and early mornings both Friday and Saturday, I am just going to have to pass on it. 

One of these days I'm taking a non-DIS event solo trip


----------



## tlcoke

We only have 7 more pages to go to hit 350 pages tonight.


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> There is a good chance that I am a bad mom.  Madi is a bit scared to be downstairs, and to be completely honest, I'm not sure I like her in the basement.  Her bedroom is right below ours, and I can hear her cough.  So, that must mean she can hear me "cough" to.  So, I'm trying to convince her we want to move her room upstairs to the spare bedroom.
> 
> Our house has a funny smell every once in awhile, that is slowly getting better.  But, tonight she said her door was opening and shutting by itself downstairs (see she's really scared and wants to be upstairs).  James told her it was the ghost of the MIL.  I said that's what the smell is too, and the MIL slept in Madi's room.  So, I reminded her of that and told her she just wants her room back.  Now she is refusing to sleep down there.  Mission accomplished or bad mom??



OMG, I love this!  Definitely mission accomplished!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Madi100 said:


> Mission accomplished or bad mom??



Nice job!!! And to answer...overwhelmingly mission accomplished and clever, that's for sure!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> 10am - half my day is done by 10.



Mine too, granted I am ready for bed at 10 pm... (may have to find time for a Bawb Nap, to stay up late.)


----------



## sah95

tlcoke said:


> Join in, we don't bite...



Are you sure?? 

painting a neighbor's fence
bedazzling an EVC
DAP thongs


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Join in, we don't bite...



not much, anyway


----------



## AnneR

sah95 said:


> Are you sure??
> 
> painting a neighbor's fence
> bedazzling a EVC
> DAP thongs



Technically we are painting the owner's fence - just on the neighbor's side


----------



## WDWtraveler27

we can do it!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Ok, finally caught up...you guys were moving at quite the pace tonight!!!

Not sure if my lunchtime post got lost in the shuffle...I was hoping someone might be able to give me some advice about outlet shopping.  It seems that Lake Buena Vista Outlets is closest at about $20 for a cab ride there.  Has anyone been there and is it worth going?


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> we can do it!



Yes we can!


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Jen & I are not doing the Kona breakfast. With two, possibly three, late nights prior, I think that we're just going to take it easy. Probably sleep in a little and then tour some resorts for holiday decorations or hit Downtown Disney before the podcast taping. Very low-stress kind of morning...that way we'll be well-rested and ready for MVMCP that night!




I think we're taking Sunday to ourselves, and might meet up with people Sunday night.  We've got to have one day with just us.   I think this means that we will have to miss the podcast recording.  I'm very bummed about this.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Ok, finally caught up...you guys were moving at quite the pace tonight!!!
> 
> Not sure if my lunchtime post got lost in the shuffle...I was hoping someone might be able to give me some advice about outlet shopping.  It seems that Lake Buena Vista Outlets is closest at about $20 for a cab ride there.  Has anyone been there and is it worth going?



Yea we are a chatty bunch tonight.

I did see your post, Pam, but unfortunately I don't have any information for you.


----------



## sah95

AnneR said:


> Technically we are painting the owner's fence - just on the neighbor's side



Oh, since you put it that way....


----------



## tlcoke

sah95 said:


> Are you sure??
> 
> painting a neighbor's fence
> bedazzling an EVC
> DAP thongs





AnneR said:


> Technically we are painting the owner's fence - just on the neighbor's side



We just want to have fun.  What better way than with our DIS friends...


----------



## WDWtraveler27

AnneR said:


> Yes we can!


woooo!


----------



## AnneR

Five more pages!

I hope John has a bunch of details to put in the first post of the next thread.


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> Brandie, I think the thing I missed the most while on the cruise was Crabbie!


Awww...Crabbie sure loves having a fan club! Methinks he'll find a permanent residence in my signature...


----------



## wildfan1473

to add to today's homeowner woes...we have a foul odor in our storage room.  My first thought was the sump pump was backed up.  DH went down there tonight, sniffed it out, and confirmed it wasn't the sump pump.  He thinks it's a dead mouse.  A lost dead mouse.   Neither the dog or cat can find it.  It just smells putrid in there.  So, we have to go box by box to try and find this thing.    

This is a 25 foot long room with floor to ceiling shelves on one side filled with boxes.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> We only have 7 more pages to go to hit 350 pages tonight.



You folks are SO goal oriented. 
So many posts.
So many pages.
So many miles to go before sleep (Robert Frost)


----------



## sah95

tlcoke said:


> We just want to have fun.  What better way than with our DIS friends...



Count me in!  Who's gonna pick me up on their way to Niagra Falls???


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> There is a good chance that I am a bad mom.  Madi is a bit scared to be downstairs, and to be completely honest, I'm not sure I like her in the basement.  Her bedroom is right below ours, and I can hear her cough.  So, that must mean she can hear me "cough" to.  So, I'm trying to convince her we want to move her room upstairs to the spare bedroom.
> 
> Our house has a funny smell every once in awhile, that is slowly getting better.  But, tonight she said her door was opening and shutting by itself downstairs (see she's really scared and wants to be upstairs).  James told her it was the ghost of the MIL.  I said that's what the smell is too, and the MIL slept in Madi's room.  So, I reminded her of that and told her she just wants her room back.  Now she is refusing to sleep down there.  Mission accomplished or bad mom??







scarlett873 said:


> Jen & I are not doing the Kona breakfast. With two, possibly three, late nights prior, I think that we're just going to take it easy. Probably sleep in a little and then tour some resorts for holiday decorations or hit Downtown Disney before the podcast taping. Very low-stress kind of morning...that way we'll be well-rested and ready for MVMCP that night!



I have a spreadsheet, wanna see it? 



Madi100 said:


> I think we're taking Sunday to ourselves, and might meet up with people Sunday night.  We've got to have one day with just us.   I think this means that we will have to miss the podcast recording.  I'm very bummed about this.



What?  You've got ALL DAY Saturday to yourselves!! You don't need to be anywhere until the TSM party.   You WILL be at the recording.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> to add to today's homeowner woes...we have a foul odor in our storage room.  My first thought was the sump pump was backed up.  DH went down there tonight, sniffed it out, and confirmed it wasn't the sump pump.  He thinks it's a dead mouse.  A lost dead mouse.   Neither the dog or cat can find it.  It just smells putrid in there.  So, we have to go box by box to try and find this thing.
> 
> This is a 25 foot long room with floor to ceiling shelves on one side filled with boxes.



I can sympathize Jennifer.  My last experience with a dead mouse was in my office - it fermented there for 4 days.


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> Ok, finally caught up...you guys were moving at quite the pace tonight!!!
> 
> Not sure if my lunchtime post got lost in the shuffle...I was hoping someone might be able to give me some advice about outlet shopping.  It seems that Lake Buena Vista Outlets is closest at about $20 for a cab ride there.  Has anyone been there and is it worth going?



I saw your post, but unfortunately I've never been there.  Good luck!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> You folks are SO goal oriented.
> So many posts.
> So many pages.
> So many miles to go before sleep (Robert Frost)



Welcome aboard tonight Lyn,  I am glad you decided to join us.


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> We just want to have fun.  What better way than with our DIS friends...



I now have Cyndi Lauper dancing in my head


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Mine too, granted I am ready for bed at 10 pm... (may have to find time for a Bawb Nap, to stay up late.)



Oh, yeah!
Gotta love the Bawb nap!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Welcome aboard tonight Lyn,  I am glad you decided to join us.



But I promised myself I would put myself to bed earlier so I am not so tired tomorrow.
I missed my Bawb nap today!


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Ok, finally caught up...you guys were moving at quite the pace tonight!!!
> 
> Not sure if my lunchtime post got lost in the shuffle...I was hoping someone might be able to give me some advice about outlet shopping.  It seems that Lake Buena Vista Outlets is closest at about $20 for a cab ride there.  Has anyone been there and is it worth going?



There are two outlets shopping centers near Disney,  The Premium Outlets are closest to Disney next to I-4 just off 192 and then there is the Lake Buena Vista Factory Outlet Stores on 192.  It just depends on what stores you are looking for to which mall would be best for you.

Premium Outlets:  http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=17

Lake Buena Vista Factory Stores: http://www.lbvfs.com/


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh, yeah!
> Gotta love the Bawb nap!



Love my naps - did not get one today so I am not going to stay online much past 10.


----------



## mainegal

disneydreamgirl said:


> Ok, finally caught up...you guys were moving at quite the pace tonight!!!



That's because the group is so goal oriented!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I have a spreadsheet, wanna see it?
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You've got ALL DAY Saturday to yourselves!! You don't need to be anywhere until the TSM party.   You WILL be at the recording.



 Hi BFF!


----------



## wildfan1473

mainegal said:


> Oh, yeah!
> Gotta love the Bawb nap!



defintely gonna have to fit naps in...not sure where though


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> We just want to have fun.  What better way than with our DIS friends...


Oh, great!
Now I will be falling asleep to Cyndi Lapuper singing me the lullaby!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> That's because the group is so goal oriented!



We are on a mission - get DAP here as soon as possible.

I wonder how many threads PCC 2.0 will have given that they still have over a year before the cruise


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Love my naps - did not get one today so I am not going to stay online much past 10.




me, too! My cover was blown when DH noticed that my second alarm was set for 3:10PM. (I leave to get my DD from her bus stop at 3:15)


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Hi BFF!



 What cha doin'?


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> me, too! My cover was blown when DH noticed that my second alarm was set for 3:10PM. (I leave to get my DD from her bus stop at 3:15)



LOL - I use my phone.


----------



## tlcoke

Best stuff for eliminating DEAD MOUSE Smell: http://odorxit.com/

I had a mouse decide my favorite suitcase was a good place to die.  I couldn't find another suitcase like it, so as a last resort before tossing it, I tried this product.  You can not even tell that a mouse died in my suitcase.  No remanent of the smell left to find.


----------



## sshaw10060

disneydreamgirl said:


> Ok, finally caught up...you guys were moving at quite the pace tonight!!!
> 
> Not sure if my lunchtime post got lost in the shuffle...I was hoping someone might be able to give me some advice about outlet shopping.  It seems that Lake Buena Vista Outlets is closest at about $20 for a cab ride there.  Has anyone been there and is it worth going?



The LBV outlets are closer but probably not that different from the outlets near you. The Premium Outlets (I think that's what they're called) at the end of I-drive are larger and have the better of the 2 Disney outlets in the city.

You may want to look into renting a car for the day. Shop the codes on Mousesavers and you might find that cheaper than taking a cab.


----------



## wildfan1473

DH just pulled in, so I'm outta here.  

Have a great night!  

And BEHAVE


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> What cha doin'?



Working on 350 pages.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I can sympathize Jennifer.  My last experience with a dead mouse was in my office - it fermented there for 4 days.



Oh, yuck!
The library construction workers were in the attic, said there was a lot of mouse poop. Nope, I said, that was bat poop!  
Haven't seen a bat flying in the library for months. Nice! But they are still there.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Best stuff for eliminating DEAD MOUSE Smell: http://odorxit.com/
> 
> I had a mouse decide my favorite suitcase was a good place to die.  I couldn't find another suitcase like it, so as a last resort before tossing it, I tried this product.  You can not even tell that a mouse died in my suitcase.  No remanent of the smell left to find.



 I am not sure the suitcase would have stayed - out with the mouse.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> DH just pulled in, so I'm outta here.
> 
> Have a great night!
> 
> And BEHAVE



Good Night Jennifer


----------



## DVCsince02

tlcoke said:


> Working on 350 pages.



That's doable.


----------



## mainegal

wildfan1473 said:


> defintely gonna have to fit naps in...not sure where though



Put it in the spreadsheet - then you _have _to do them!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> The LBV outlets are closer but probably not that different from the outlets near you. The Premium Outlets (I think that's what they're called) at the end of I-drive are larger and have the better of the 2 Disney outlets in the city.
> 
> You may want to look into renting a car for the day. Shop the codes on Mousesavers and you might find that cheaper than taking a cab.



Scott - everybody ready for you to return to work?  I wonder if they saved their tears just for you?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am not sure the suitcase would have stayed - out with the mouse.



I took it to the local car was and power washed it, but just couldn't get rid of the smell...I had heard about this product on a radio home improvement show and decided to try it and it worked.  so I still have my favorite suitcase.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> We are on a mission - get DAP here as soon as possible.
> 
> I wonder how many threads PCC 2.0 will have given that they still have over a year before the cruise



As the loyal stay-at-home DAP mascot, I am here to help you reach your lofty goal.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> We are on a mission - get DAP here as soon as possible.
> 
> I wonder how many threads PCC 2.0 will have given that they still have over a year before the cruise



I think they had 14 or 15 for PCC 1.0.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Thanks for the info on the outlets!!!  Our family trips consist of Disney only, so I haven't ventured to either outlets, like some of you.  My DSis is really keen on this, so I will check out those links and the suggestion of renting a car.  Hadn't even considered that option...it might buy us an hour or so more time before having to head to the airport as well.  Gotta squeeze every moment out of this trip because it will be a full year before we will be returning again.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> As the loyal stay-at-home DAP mascot, I am here to help you reach your lofty goal.


----------



## mainegal

DVCsince02 said:


> That's doable.



can it be done by 10:0 so I can go to bed?!


----------



## Renysmom

When is the Kona breakfast agian?  Lisa and I had made an ADR to Kona for Sunday breakfast weeks before it was mentioned on the boards.  Are we in sync by any chance?

I really need to bookmark Todds chart LOL


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> can it be done by 10:0 so I can go to bed?!



Doable - yes but it will really depend on how chatty we are.


----------



## Renysmom

BAM... 

I got #5200 and I wasn't trying haha


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> When is the Kona breakfast agian?  Lisa and I had made an ADR to Kona for Sunday breakfast weeks before it was mentioned on the boards.  Are we in sync by any chance?
> 
> I really need to bookmark Todds chart LOL



I believe it is at 9:00, but nothing was firm that I know of.  Haven't checked recently.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> so I still have my favorite suitcase.




I do not have a favorite suitcase. I have many suitcases, duffles, rolling carry-ons. Love to buy luggage the way other people buy shoes or purses. I guess it is because I always want to GO someplace.


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> When is the Kona breakfast agian?  Lisa and I had made an ADR to Kona for Sunday breakfast weeks before it was mentioned on the boards.  Are we in sync by any chance?
> 
> I really need to bookmark Todds chart LOL



Check his signature - I think I saw a link there.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hey Guys! 

I just made fried chicken for the first time. THe legs turned out really good. The larger parts well let's just say Chef Ramsey would not have been pleased. I ended up baked those 2 pieces and keeping the chicken in the fryer longer for the rest. 

Brandie - Congrats on the Job!

Scott - Welcome home from vacation

Katherine and John - Glad you got the pipe fixed.

Kim - hope your knee isn't hurt too badly


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Doable - yes but it will really depend on how chatty we are.



We are almost there..


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I do not have a favorite suitcase. I have many suitcases, duffles, rolling carry-ons. Love to buy luggage the way other people buy shoes or purses. I guess it is because I always want to GO someplace.



Me too, can you guess what color?


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Scott - everybody ready for you to return to work?  I wonder if they saved their tears just for you?



Sadly I am sick with the flu so no work today or tomorrow.  Don't worry, I am sure they let their guard down while I was gone.


----------



## mainegal

Renysmom said:


> BAM...
> 
> I got #5200 and I wasn't trying haha


That's how I got 4,000. I didn't even know that I was supposed to be trying. I was just chatting.


----------



## tlcoke

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I just made fried chicken for the first time. THe legs turned out really good. The larger parts well let's just say Chef Ramsey would not have been pleased. I ended up baked those 2 pieces and keeping the chicken in the fryer longer for the rest.
> 
> Brandie - Congrats on the Job!
> 
> Scott - Welcome home from vacation
> 
> Katherine and John - Glad you got the pipe fixed.
> 
> Kim - hope your knee isn't hurt too badly



Hi Becky, glad you could join us.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> I believe it is at 9:00, but nothing was firm that I know of.  Haven't checked recently.



Sunday???  I hope so cause our ADR is at 9:10 am so that would be awesome



AnneR said:


> Me too, can you guess what color?



I have purple luggage


----------



## halliesmommy01

sshaw10060 said:


> Sadly I am sick with the flu so no work today or tomorrow.  Don't worry, I am sure they let their guard down while I was gone.



Hope you feel better. I am having a heck of a time teyin to get shots for my kids. The County health Dept is supposed to call tomorrow and give me some times when I can bring my kids.


----------



## sah95

sshaw10060 said:


> The LBV outlets are closer but probably not that different from the outlets near you. The Premium Outlets (I think that's what they're called) at the end of I-drive are larger and have the better of the 2 Disney outlets in the city.
> 
> You may want to look into renting a car for the day. Shop the codes on Mousesavers and you might find that cheaper than taking a cab.



This is what we do   I got an economy car w/ National for $25.00 + tolls, taxes, & fees for 1 day.  Since it was such a good price I got the car for 2 days   I love the character outlet at the Premium Outlet


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> BAM...
> 
> I got #5200 and I wasn't trying haha



Congrats on #5200 - Kelly


----------



## halliesmommy01

tlcoke said:


> Hi Becky, glad you could join us.



Thanks did you get my PM earlier?


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Me too, can you guess what color?



DIS lime green?


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Sadly I am sick with the flu so no work today or tomorrow.  Don't worry, I am sure they let their guard down while I was gone.



Hope you feel better soon.  Not fun coming home sick from your trip.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Congrats on #5200 - Kelly



Thanks so much


----------



## mainegal

sshaw10060 said:


> Sadly I am sick with the flu so no work today or tomorrow.  Don't worry, I am sure they let their guard down while I was gone.




Hope your health continues to improve.


----------



## tlcoke

halliesmommy01 said:


> Thanks did you get my PM earlier?



Yes, I posted earlier, I got the badges today, they are $.60 cents each.  I'll send you a PM tomorrow with your total.


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am so tired tonight. I guess staying up to watch the end of the football game last night was not such a good idea.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> DIS lime green?


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> Hope you feel better soon.  Not fun coming home sick from your trip.



At least we didn't get sick until the end of the trip. Nothing worse than being sick while on vacation.


----------



## halliesmommy01

tlcoke said:


> Yes, I posted earlier, I got the badges today, they are $.60 cents each.  I'll send you a PM tomorrow with your total.



oops I even read that. I guess the oil from the chicken is getting to me.


----------



## AnneR

We are getting very close.


----------



## tlcoke

halliesmommy01 said:


> I am so tired tonight. I guess staying up to watch the end of the football game last night was not such a good idea.



I flipped past the game at 11 pm last night and saw the score and was sure Indy was going to lose the game, I was surprised when I learned they won the game.


----------



## mainegal

halliesmommy01 said:


> I am so tired tonight. I guess staying up to watch the end of the football game last night was not such a good idea.


Game was TOO late! And we didn't win..


----------



## disneydreamgirl

sah95 said:


> This is what we do   I got an economy car w/ National for $25.00 + tolls, taxes, & fees for 1 day.  Since it was such a good price I got the car for 2 days   I love the character outlet at the Premium Outlet



Wow!  Did you use a code?  I will definitely check that out!!! Sweet deal!!!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> We are getting very close.



Yes very close


----------



## halliesmommy01

I got my email today! I was so excited to get it.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> I flipped past the game at 11 pm last night and saw the score and was sure Indy was going to lose the game, I was surprised when I learned they won the game.



I somehow managed to stay up until the end, then I was so upset I had trouble falling asleep.


----------



## AnneR

> I have purple luggage



Kelly knew!


----------



## halliesmommy01

mainegal said:


> Game was TOO late! And we didn't win..



Sorry major Indy fan here!


----------



## tlcoke

I so hate the 40 second rule... It gets me multiple times.


----------



## Renysmom

Found Todd's post and the TT Meet is at 9:00 Sunday so I will be at another meet just out of sheer coincidence  

Who is coordinating this so I can let them know?


----------



## sshaw10060

350?


----------



## mainegal

sshaw10060 said:


> At least we didn't get sick until the end of the trip. Nothing worse than being sick while on vacation.


I know so many people who get sick ON vacation. I wait til I got back. Makes more sense that way!


----------



## AnneR

350?


----------



## halliesmommy01

sshaw10060 said:


> I somehow managed to stay up until the end, then I was so upset I had trouble falling asleep.



I had started to go to bed because I thought Indy had lost my DH came in and told me to turn it back on.


----------



## Renysmom

sshaw10060 said:


> 350?



Nope Sorry Scott, looks like I got that too


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Found Todd's post and the TT Meet is at 9:00 Sunday so I will be at another meet just out of sheer coincidence
> 
> Who is coordinating this so I can let them know?



Nikkibell


----------



## tlcoke

My Suitcase is Red - sticks out very nicely on at the airport baggage claim.


----------



## sshaw10060

Missed by one yet again.  When they give something away at DAP I will be the guy sitting next to the person that wins.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Nikkibell



Thanks I will let her know


----------



## halliesmommy01

I need one more post for 850 so now I am headed to bed. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Nope Sorry Scott, looks like I got that too


----------



## mainegal

Okay, I did my part to help get you all to page 350.  It is almsot 10:00 east coast time. You folks are going to have to get to page 400 without me!


----------



## AnneR

Lyn - we did it!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I finally told DS(11) tonight that I was going to WDW with his auntie.  I was a little worried he would be disappointed, but he was just happy for us.  I explained the activities and how this would be a very special trip for us...and guess how he responded?   He said "Promise me that you will take lots of pictures and show me every one!"  He hugged me and said, "Mommy, this is a very special birthday for you this year!"  He is just the best kid...makes me proud all the time!  He's such a gem!


----------



## Renysmom

halliesmommy01 said:


> I need one more post for 850 so now I am headed to bed. See you all tomorrow!



Yea Becky, congrats on 850.. You are on your way to 1000


----------



## mainegal

halliesmommy01 said:


> I need one more post for 850 so now I am headed to bed. See you all tomorrow!



You made it Becky. Hurrah!


----------



## tlcoke

Here are the standings:



AnneR	540
jeanigor	486
tlcoke	469
katscradle	383
Launchpad11B	176
kathrna	175
aspen37	173
Tonya2426	166
wildfan1473	165
mainegal	150
DVCsince02	143
spaddy	135
corky441	129
tickledtink33	116
disneydreamgirl	113
scarlett873	95
hideeh	88
georgemoe	88
Dodie	83
sshaw10060	83


----------



## sah95

disneydreamgirl said:


> Wow!  Did you use a code?  I will definitely check that out!!! Sweet deal!!!



I have a SAM'S club membership and used that code.  I believe it was the same discount as the Wal-Mart code on Mousesavers.  It was like $58.00 for 2 days.  We get groceries and go to the outlet mall on the first day, but our schedule is different this yr.  We arrive on Dec. 12 at 11:00a.m. or so, take DME to POP, get car from CCC, have dinner at 1900 Park Fare at 4:20p.m., then the TSM Party at 9:30p.m.  We had to have the car the next day to shop!!


----------



## tlcoke

Congrats on 850 Becky - Good night.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Lyn - we did it!



It was a team effort, for sure.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Here are the standings:
> 
> 
> 
> AnneR	540
> jeanigor	486
> tlcoke	469
> katscradle	383
> Launchpad11B	176
> kathrna	175
> aspen37	173
> Tonya2426	166
> wildfan1473	165
> mainegal	150
> DVCsince02	143
> spaddy	135
> corky441	129
> tickledtink33	116
> disneydreamgirl	113
> scarlett873	95
> hideeh	88
> georgemoe	88
> Dodie	83
> sshaw10060	83



So I get 5200 and page 350 but I can't break the top 20 wow o wow


----------



## tickledtink33

Anna and I are now registered for the Wine and Dine half marathon relay.  We just need to decide who gets to run 5.1 miles and who gets to run 8 miles.  We are also thinking about doing the Family Fun 5K.  The 5K course runs through the Magic Kingdom and sounds really fun.


----------



## scarlett873

My luggage is light blue...one of my very favorite movies is The Wedding Date with Debra Messing. In the movie, her character has this whole set of light blue luggage...Ever since I saw that, I wanted it!! So I bought some earlier this year!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> Here are the standings:
> 
> 
> 
> AnneR	540
> jeanigor	486
> tlcoke	469
> katscradle	383
> Launchpad11B	176
> kathrna	175
> aspen37	173
> Tonya2426	166
> wildfan1473	165
> mainegal	150
> DVCsince02	143
> spaddy	135
> corky441	129
> tickledtink33	116
> disneydreamgirl	113
> scarlett873	95
> hideeh	88
> georgemoe	88
> Dodie	83
> sshaw10060	83



Cool - I'm at 15th even though I missed the massive numbers earlier tonight...how do you get these numbers Tracey?


----------



## scarlett873

tlcoke said:


> Here are the standings:
> 
> 
> 
> AnneR	540
> jeanigor	486
> tlcoke	469
> katscradle	383
> Launchpad11B	176
> kathrna	175
> aspen37	173
> Tonya2426	166
> wildfan1473	165
> mainegal	150
> DVCsince02	143
> spaddy	135
> corky441	129
> tickledtink33	116
> disneydreamgirl	113
> scarlett873	95
> hideeh	88
> georgemoe	88
> Dodie	83
> sshaw10060	83


Oh I need to at least break 100 posts on this thread before they shut it down!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

apparently i annoy people


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Here are the standings:
> 
> 
> 
> AnneR	540
> jeanigor	486
> tlcoke	469
> katscradle	383
> Launchpad11B	176
> kathrna	175
> aspen37	173
> Tonya2426	166
> wildfan1473	165
> mainegal	150
> DVCsince02	143
> spaddy	135
> corky441	129
> tickledtink33	116
> disneydreamgirl	113
> scarlett873	95
> hideeh	88
> georgemoe	88
> Dodie	83
> sshaw10060	83




WHAT?!
I am in the standings?!
I am not even going. Thiis just plain wrong!


----------



## sah95

How do I get on the list??


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> So I get 5200 and page 350 but I can't break the top 20 wow o wow



Just make sure you come and chat for a short time in the evening, we will get you there in no time.


----------



## tlcoke

disneydreamgirl said:


> Cool - I'm at 15th even though I missed the massive numbers earlier tonight...how do you get these numbers Tracey?



Go out to the main podcast board and then click on the number of replies to the thread and it will give you the listing.


----------



## Renysmom

mainegal said:


> WHAT?!
> I am in the standings?!
> I am not even going. Thiis just plain wrong!



Now this is plain funny


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Oh I need to at least break 100 posts on this thread before they shut it down!



Just a few more - you can do it.


----------



## scarlett873

sah95 said:


> How do I get on the list??



It's just the post count for this particular thread. You're on the list...just not one of the top motormouths yet...



And when I say motormouths...I do mean that with oodles and oodles of


----------



## katscradle

Hi I am back!


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Oh I need to at least break 100 posts on this thread before they shut it down!



You are so close, you can do it.. I am close to catching Todd for at least 5 minutes..


----------



## mainegal

Renysmom said:


> So I get 5200 and page 350 but I can't break the top 20 wow o wow



Don't worry. You really shouldn't measure your value by mere numbers.
We think you are great!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> Now this is plain funny



That's cuzz she is secretly planning on coming.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

page 352! wooo!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Hi I am back!



Hi Katherine!!


----------



## scarlett873

tlcoke said:


> You are so close, you can do it.. I am close to catching Todd for at least 5 minutes..



It so won't last...


----------



## sah95

sah95 said:


> How do I get on the list??



Never mind, I figured it out.  Is there a smiley for 'DUH!'


----------



## mainegal

WDWtraveler27 said:


> apparently i annoy people



huh? how do you annoy people?


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Hi I am back!



Are you feeling better?


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> It so won't last...



I know, but it would be nice to be ahead of him at least for a few hours...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> It so won't last...



It certainly helps that he is having internet problems at home.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

mainegal said:


> huh? how do you annoy people?


idk some people on the tb think i make uneducated annoying posts  they just dont know how to have fun and enjoy life


----------



## Renysmom

scarlett873 said:


> It's just the post count for this particular thread. You're on the list...just not one of the top motormouths yet...
> 
> And when I say motormouths...I do mean that with oodles and oodles of



I love you oodles too 



mainegal said:


> Don't worry. You really shouldn't measure your value by mere numbers.
> We think you are great!



Wow lots of love tonite


----------



## mainegal

Renysmom said:


> Now this is plain funny



yeah, like much of my life.

The PCC 2.0 thread has been kinda slow.

The getting in shape for PCC 2.0 thread is practically dead.

But this one is hopping!

Guess it will be dead by Christmas...


----------



## scarlett873

> 1. AnneR   	544
> 2. jeanigor 	486
> 3. tlcoke 	474
> 4. katscradle 	384
> 5. Launchpad11B 	176
> 6. kathrna 	175
> 7. aspen37 	173
> 8. Tonya2426 	166
> 9. wildfan1473 	165
> 10. mainegal 	155
> 11. DVCsince02 	143
> 12. spaddy 	135
> 13. corky441 	129
> 14. tickledtink33 	117
> 15. disneydreamgirl 	115
> 16. scarlett873 	100
> 17. hideeh 	88
> 18. georgemoe 	88
> 19. Dodie 	83
> 20. sshaw10060 	83


Whew!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> It, looks like they added some dates, originally it showed the last AP discount date as the 8th of December, but now it does show the 13th as a discounted date.



Is it more of a discount than the early purchase discount or are they both the same?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> yeah, like much of my life.
> 
> The PCC 2.0 thread has been kinda slow.
> 
> The getting in shape for PCC 2.0 thread is practically dead.
> 
> But this one is hopping!
> 
> Guess it will be dead by Christmas...



PCC 2.0 will pick up once DAP is over..


----------



## sah95

When we get to pg 253, I gotta go to bed


----------



## Renysmom

mainegal said:


> yeah, like much of my life.
> 
> The PCC 2.0 thread has been kinda slow.
> 
> The getting in shape for PCC 2.0 thread is practically dead.
> 
> But this one is hopping!
> 
> Guess it will be dead by Christmas...



PCC 2.) will explode as soon as DAP is over.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> You are so close, you can do it.. I am close to catching Todd for at least 5 minutes..




Oh! I am picturing you and Todd in a race. You very fast race walking it!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> It's just the post count for this particular thread. You're on the list...just not one of the top motormouths yet...
> 
> 
> 
> And when I say motormouths...I do mean that with oodles and oodles of



Some of us are just Chatty Kathies


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Is it more of a discount than the early purchase discount or are they both the same?



It is cheaper than the Early purchase price.  I wonder if I can get a refund of the difference, as it was not a AP date when I purchased my ticket.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Whew!



See that was easy.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> On a more positive note, this is post 900
> 
> Think I can make 1,000 by DAP? (says the woman whose husband thinks she's on the computer too much)



You'll make it!
I have faith in you!


----------



## sah95

Nighty nite !!


----------



## tlcoke

sah95 said:


> When we get to pg 253, I gotta go to bed



Good Night, thanks for joining in.. Do it again soon.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I know, but it would be nice to be ahead of him at least for a few hours...



You and Todd and Anne... the chattiest of all!  
You all deserve a tiara!


----------



## AnneR

sah95 said:


> Nighty nite !!



Night.


----------



## sah95

tlcoke said:


> Good Night, thanks for joining in.. Do it again soon.



I'll be back (In my best Arnold voice)


----------



## tickledtink33

Dodie said:


> There is no DVC discount for the tickets for the 12/13 MVMCP unfortunately. It's not one of the discounted nights.
> 
> There was an early purchase discount though. I bought straight from Disney.



FYI

The MVMCP one 12/13 has been added to the list of discounted party nights for DVC and AP holders.  I was able to call back and get the credit which was $3 per ticket.  The discounted price is $49 for adults.  Not sure what the child price is.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> You and Todd and Anne... the chattiest of all!
> You all deserve a tiara!



My numbers are from our marathon nightly chats...


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> So if we arrive on Wednesday, can I wait and buy Christmas tickets then?  Of course, if I wait until we get there, James will not go.  So, I should just buy them now.




Just buy them now and save yourself the aggravation later!


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Some of us are just Chatty Kathies


Or Chatty Annes...or Chatty Traceys...or Chatty Jens...or Chatty Brandies...or Chatty Todds...or Chatty Jorges...or Chatty Dons...or Chatty Pauls...or Chatty Aarons...or Chatty Kellys...or...well...you get the idea...


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> You and Todd and Anne... the chattiest of all!
> You all deserve a tiara!



I guess I will have to take the role of mascot on the PCC 2.0 thread.


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> FYI
> 
> The MVMCP one 12/13 has been added to the list of discounted party nights for DVC and AP holders.  I was able to call back and get the credit which was $3 per ticket.  The discounted price is $49 for adults.  Not sure what the child price is.



I need to call and see if I can get the credit.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Or Chatty Annes...or Chatty Traceys...or Chatty Jens...or Chatty Brandies...or Chatty Todds...or Chatty Jorges...or Chatty Dons...or Chatty Pauls...or Chatty Aarons...or Chatty Kellys...or...well...you get the idea...


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> My numbers are from our marathon nightly chats...




You do this _EVERY _night?!

I join in, but then I miss nice things like reading and sleeping.


----------



## tickledtink33

firsttimemom said:


> I think I'm going to convert my package 5 night ticket to an AP when we check in and then I'm going to use it to get an AP discount on Sunday tickets. I know I'm risking that it might sell out, but we've never had a problem buying party tickets the day of the event and Sunday shouldn't be too crowded.



If you purchase your tickets on the same day as the party then you will have to pay same day purchase price which is $59.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I guess I will have to take the role of mascot on the PCC 2.0 thread.



You will be coming with us after DAP...As you won't want to miss out being with all of us next year.


----------



## mainegal

mainegal said:


> You do this _EVERY _night?!
> 
> I join in, but then I miss nice things like reading and sleeping.



and being able to stay awake the next day!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> You do this _EVERY _night?!
> 
> I join in, but then I miss nice things like reading and sleeping.



I have been here more lately, but not every night.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> There is a good chance that I am a bad mom.  Madi is a bit scared to be downstairs, and to be completely honest, I'm not sure I like her in the basement.  Her bedroom is right below ours, and I can hear her cough.  So, that must mean she can hear me "cough" to.  So, I'm trying to convince her we want to move her room upstairs to the spare bedroom.
> 
> Our house has a funny smell every once in awhile, that is slowly getting better.  But, tonight she said her door was opening and shutting by itself downstairs (see she's really scared and wants to be upstairs).  James told her it was the ghost of the MIL.  I said that's what the smell is too, and the MIL slept in Madi's room.  So, I reminded her of that and told her she just wants her room back.  Now she is refusing to sleep down there.  Mission accomplished or bad mom??




Nicole she will get you back for this one day when she realizes what you did!
Just saying! 
I probably would do the same thing though!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> You do this _EVERY _night?!
> 
> I join in, but then I miss nice things like reading and sleeping.



and...


I actually multi-task alot - the only thing I don't do is sleep.


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Or Chatty Annes...or Chatty Traceys...or Chatty Jens...or Chatty Brandies...or Chatty Todds...or Chatty Jorges...or Chatty Dons...or Chatty Pauls...or Chatty Aarons...or Chatty Kellys...or...well...you get the idea...


----------



## Renysmom

ok ladies I must get to bed.. As always thanks for the chatting

Talk tomorrow


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I guess I will have to take the role of mascot on the PCC 2.0 thread.



Oh, dear! I didn't know you weren't going?!

Will there be more DISers at DAP than PCC 2.0?


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> ok ladies I must get to bed.. As always thanks for the chatting
> 
> Talk tomorrow



Good Night Kelly!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh, dear! I didn't know you weren't going?!
> 
> Will there be more DISers at DAP than PCC 2.0?



Well if I ever win the Mega Millions the plan will change.

I am going from a two income household to a one income household.  I just don't know how that will work.  It is going to be a couple of real tough months making the transition and then probably a couple more months before I can make any type of plan like PCC 2.0


----------



## tlcoke

I have 18 more posts to go to hit 1700, my goal for tonight.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> to add to today's homeowner woes...we have a foul odor in our storage room.  My first thought was the sump pump was backed up.  DH went down there tonight, sniffed it out, and confirmed it wasn't the sump pump.  He thinks it's a dead mouse.  A lost dead mouse.   Neither the dog or cat can find it.  It just smells putrid in there.  So, we have to go box by box to try and find this thing.
> 
> This is a 25 foot long room with floor to ceiling shelves on one side filled with boxes.



You have quite the task ahead of you!


----------



## scarlett873

I'm out too folks...tired from staying up so late last night and I need to get a good night's sleep. Catch y'all later!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> ok ladies I must get to bed.. As always thanks for the chatting
> 
> Talk tomorrow



Night!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Well if I ever win the Mega Millions the plan will change.
> 
> I am going from a two income household to a one income household.  I just don't know how that will work.  It is going to be a couple of real tough months making the transition and then probably a couple more months before I can make any type of plan like PCC 2.0



Hopefully you will be able to come!!!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I'm out too folks...tired from staying up so late last night and I need to get a good night's sleep. Catch y'all later!



Night Brandie - don't forget to let us know how your first day goes.


----------



## mainegal

I meant to go to bed as soon as I got back from the pool. An HOUR ago!


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> I'm out too folks...tired from staying up so late last night and I need to get a good night's sleep. Catch y'all later!



Good Night Brandie!  Good luck with your orientation & training tomorrow night.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Well if I ever win the Mega Millions the plan will change.
> 
> I am going from a two income household to a one income household.  I just don't know how that will work.  It is going to be a couple of real tough months making the transition and then probably a couple more months before I can make any type of plan like PCC 2.0



Oh, yes. I had forgotten about your transition. Tough and rough and you will look back on it years from now and sigh with relief.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I meant to go to bed as soon as I got back from the pool. An HOUR ago!



You weren't ready to go to be, you need to come spend time with us.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Hopefully you will be able to come!!!



On the not so fun, dark side - I am not hopeful - financially it is a lot of money, I know it will be more than just the cruise, a couple of land days as well.

My girls can't take the time from school- so it would be solo.  I am just not getting my hopes up.  

But - I do play Mega Millions everytime it gets above 50 million. So you never know.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I have 18 more posts to go to hit 1700, my goal for tonight.



Yeah, that goal of 18 per day to reach your goal before DAP - Poof! You must have a new goal now.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> On the not so fun, dark side - I am not hopeful - financially it is a lot of money, I know it will be more than just the cruise, a couple of land days as well.
> 
> My girls can't take the time from school- so it would be solo.  I am just not getting my hopes up.
> 
> But - I do play Mega Millions everytime it gets above 50 million. So you never know.



If we find you someone to share a room with, we can get the cruise affordable.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh, yes. I had forgotten about your transition. Tough and rough and you will look back on it years from now and sigh with relief.



I am sure you are right - it is hard to see daylight some times.

While I am worried about the financial transition - I am equally worried that my two younger daughters are going to struggle with their relationship with their father.  Communication is not his strength and they are teenagers.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Yeah, that goal of 18 per day to reach your goal before DAP - Poof! You must have a new goal now.



I am still trying for 2000, if I get there, then we will up the goal.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> If we find you someone to share a room with, we can get the cruise affordable.



Thanks Tracey - but I think it gets more complicated - I don't want to leave someone in a lurch.  I'll sit on the sidelines right now, if it is meant to be it will work out.


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> Sunday???  I hope so cause our ADR is at 9:10 am so that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I have purple luggage




I have two suitcases!
My 28" is purple.
My 24" is bright pink!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I am sure you are right - it is hard to see daylight some times.
> 
> While I am worried about the financial transition - I am equally worried that my two younger daughters are going to struggle with their relationship with their father.  Communication is not his strength and they are teenagers.



Woah! Teens and communication - good luck! Do your best to try to encourage them to keep in touch in good ways.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am sure you are right - it is hard to see daylight some times.
> 
> While I am worried about the financial transition - I am equally worried that my two younger daughters are going to struggle with their relationship with their father.  Communication is not his strength and they are teenagers.



Hopefully he will see it is more important for him to do things with his daughters during this time of transition.


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> I have two suitcases!
> My 28" is purple.
> My 24" is bright pink!



Grreat color combo!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Thanks Tracey - but I think it gets more complicated - I don't want to leave someone in a lurch.  I'll sit on the sidelines right now, if it is meant to be it will work out.



Understandable


----------



## mainegal

Brandie - give you job update on FB. No way am I going to wade through tomorrow's posts!~


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I have two suitcases!
> My 28" is purple.
> My 24" is bright pink!



You got it right!


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> Found Todd's post and the TT Meet is at 9:00 Sunday so I will be at another meet just out of sheer coincidence
> 
> Who is coordinating this so I can let them know?




Congrats on snagging 350!


----------



## AnneR

AnneR  559 
tlcoke  492 
jeanigor  486 


You snagged it Tracey!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> If we find you someone to share a room with, we can get the cruise affordable.



Tracey, SO glad you are sharing room with me on PCC 2.0. 
But the cruise is probably only half the cost - add on days of fun on either end plus plane fare, food, drink, etc.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> My Suitcase is Red - sticks out very nicely on at the airport baggage claim.




So does hot pink!
My daughter told me when she pointed it out to me.
Mom no one will ever take your luggage by mistake, and you won't have any problem spotting it on the belt!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> But - I do play Mega Millions everytime it gets above 50 million. So you never know.



I will never win. I never play, Just not enough of a gambler, even with a dollar!


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Missed by one yet again.  When they give something away at DAP I will be the guy sitting next to the person that wins.




Note to self sit next to Scott!


----------



## tlcoke

1. AnneR	559
2. tlcoke	492
3. jeanigor	486
4. katscradle	391
5. Launchpad11B	176
6. kathrna	175
7. aspen37	173
8. mainegal	167
9. Tonya2426	166
10. wildfan1473	165
11. DVCsince02	143
12. spaddy	135
13. corky441	129
14. tickledtink33	119
15. disneydreamgirl	115
16. scarlett873	102
17. hideeh	88
18. georgemoe	88
19. Dodie	83
20. sshaw10060	83


----------



## katscradle

halliesmommy01 said:


> I need one more post for 850 so now I am headed to bed. See you all tomorrow!



Congrats Becky on your 850!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Tracey, SO glad you are sharing room with me on PCC 2.0.
> But the cruise is probably only half the cost - add on days of fun on either end plus plane fare, food, drink, etc.



True, but hopefully I will get some good room discounts pre & post trip.


----------



## tlcoke

tlcoke said:


> 1. AnneR	559
> *2. tlcoke	492*
> 3. jeanigor	486
> 4. katscradle	391
> 5. Launchpad11B	176
> 6. kathrna	175
> 7. aspen37	173
> 8. mainegal	167
> 9. Tonya2426	166
> 10. wildfan1473	165
> 11. DVCsince02	143
> 12. spaddy	135
> 13. corky441	129
> 14. tickledtink33	119
> 15. disneydreamgirl	115
> 16. scarlett873	102
> 17. hideeh	88
> 18. georgemoe	88
> 19. Dodie	83
> 20. sshaw10060	83



Note: I am ahead of Todd!!!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> 1. AnneR	559
> 2. tlcoke	492
> 3. jeanigor	486



Oh, my!
You toppled Todd!!! 
For tonight, any way.

Can you call it a night, then? Time for some sleep?


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> I finally told DS(11) tonight that I was going to WDW with his auntie.  I was a little worried he would be disappointed, but he was just happy for us.  I explained the activities and how this would be a very special trip for us...and guess how he responded?   He said "Promise me that you will take lots of pictures and show me every one!"  He hugged me and said, "Mommy, this is a very special birthday for you this year!"  He is just the best kid...makes me proud all the time!  He's such a gem!



Yes I would have to agree with you, he's a great kid.
I would not get that reaction if I were to tell my boys I was going to Disney without them!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> So does hot pink!
> My daughter told me when she pointed it out to me.
> Mom no one will ever take your luggage by mistake, and you won't have any problem spot it on the belt!



I won't deny, knowing which piece of luggage is mine has played into some of my choices 


Okay I admit I am just a purple maniac.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> AnneR  559
> tlcoke  492
> jeanigor  486
> 
> 
> You snagged it Tracey!



Woo Hoo!!!! 

unfortunately it won't last...come tomorrow.


----------



## tlcoke

Congrats on 1800 posts Lyn!!!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I will never win. I never play, Just not enough of a gambler, even with a dollar!



I figure it's a diet coke or two here and there.  I don't play every week.

Who knows?  I could get lucky.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> True, but hopefully I will get some good room discounts pre & post trip.




oh, yes! let me tag along. you seem to be good at snagging DIScounts.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Note to self sit next to Scott!



We are all going to be fighting for that spot!!!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Congrats on 1800 posts Lyn!!!



Oh, my! I wasn't looking. WOW!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!
> You toppled Todd!!!
> For tonight, any way.
> 
> Can you call it a night, then? Time for some sleep?



Yes - I think it is time.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I figure it's a diet coke or two here and there.  I don't play every week.
> 
> Who knows?  I could get lucky.



I only play on the Big Jackpots... We use to have an office pool, but people argued over the money and they stopped it.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Hi Katherine!!



Hey Tracey, I see your going to make a run for Todd's spot!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Yes - I think it is time.



I need 3 more posts to hit 1700, then I am done for the night.


----------



## tickledtink33

Pheeeew, finally caught up.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!
> 
> unfortunately it won't last...come tomorrow.



Because you often _work _when you go to work!
Not sure what Todd does...


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Hey Tracey, I see your going to make a run for Todd's spot!



She snagged it!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Hey Tracey, I see your going to make a run for Todd's spot!



I already over took him...  at least for a few hours until morning.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Are you feeling better?




Yes a little bit, I think the medicine I got from the doctor this morning is working! 
It had better work for the price!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Because you often _work _when you go to work!
> Not sure what Todd does...



Yes Work get in the way of my DIS time.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Because you often _work _when you go to work!
> Not sure what Todd does...



I picture him in an office with his computer facing away from the door so no one can see what he is doing.


Typing away - everyone believes he works like the devil and in reality he is posting away on the boards.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Yes a little bit, I think the medicine I got from the doctor this morning is working!
> It had better work for the price!



I hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## tickledtink33

I will never hold one of the top spots.  Can't spend a lot of time on the boards at work and when I come home I am usually busy working out.  Gotta train for the Wine and Dine races now that it's official.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> It is cheaper than the Early purchase price.  I wonder if I can get a refund of the difference, as it was not a AP date when I purchased my ticket.




Let me know if you find this out!
I am thinking though that the answer is no!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I figure it's a diet coke or two here and there.  I don't play every week.
> 
> Who knows?  I could get lucky.




For my dollar, I want something I can actually _eat _or _drink_!

I guess my life is okay now.  I am not gambling on the _hope _of winning.
Person who works with me at the library does that. She buys lottery tickets when she is sad, or upset, or feeling lost and hopeless.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I've been keeping up but I have been multitasking. I was able to find a compact car rental for $153 all in for a weekly rate, which seems like a good rate but I only need it for four days, well just over four days so I guess that is five in rental-speak.  I'm going to keep looking because I like the idea and it would make DSis happy, but at this time of night I start to get a little distracted with so many options!!!  Also, although I was counting on a few cab fares, I wasn't thinking $153-worth.

Ach...clearly I am unable to deal with this now!  I think it is time to head for bed.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> FYI
> 
> The MVMCP one 12/13 has been added to the list of discounted party nights for DVC and AP holders.  I was able to call back and get the credit which was $3 per ticket.  The discounted price is $49 for adults.  Not sure what the child price is.



Thanks Kim I will call them in the morning!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I picture him in an office with his computer facing away from the door so no one can see what he is doing.
> 
> 
> Typing away - everyone believes he works like the devil and in reality he is posting away on the boards.



That probably is an accurate picture - with the actual work in the background so that if anyone comes in he can quickly change screens.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Yes Work get in the way of my DIS time.



Darn that work!
If not for work, I would be at DAP!!!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Yes a little bit, I think the medicine I got from the doctor this morning is working!
> It had better work for the price!



That's good - your trip is coming up fast.

Plus, I want you healthy for your stop in Maryland.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

tlcoke said:


> Yes Work get in the way of my DIS time.



Amen, sister!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Let me know if you find this out!
> I am thinking though that the answer is no!



someone else posted they were able to get a credit, so I am going to call and find out.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I picture him in an office with his computer facing away from the door so no one can see what he is doing.
> 
> 
> Typing away - everyone believes he works like the devil and in reality he is posting away on the boards.



yeah, that sounds about right.

but sometimes he gets to go to the zoo for work. cool


----------



## tlcoke

Well I hit 1700, so I am going to call it a night.  I'll see you in the morning bright and early.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

im here to help with the illegal posting teehee


----------



## mainegal

tickledtink33 said:


> I will never hold one of the top spots.  Can't spend a lot of time on the boards at work and when I come home I am usually busy working out.  Gotta train for the Wine and Dine races now that it's official.



Sounds like Kim is trying for the "well-balanced" life.
All the best with _that_!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> For my dollar, I want something I can actually _eat _or _drink_!
> 
> I guess my life is okay now.  I am not gambling on the _hope _of winning.
> Person who works with me at the library does that. She buys lottery tickets when she is sad, or upset, or feeling lost and hopeless.



I play periodically but not as an emotional thing.  When it gets bigger, I figure a dollar or two for a chance, why not.  But that is the only time I play. 

It just as much fine to joke about it.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Let me know if you find this out!
> I am thinking though that the answer is no!



I purchased my ticket about a month ago before they had the AP/DVC discount.  I called late last week and complained that the discount wasn't yet offered when I purchased my ticket.  They still had tickets available at the new discounted price and they had no problem giving me the credit.  The CM had to reissue my ticket.  It was a somewhat legnthy process.  The price difference is $3 per ticket.  As long as there are still tickets available at the AP/DVC price you can get the credit.  They only sell a limited number of tickets at that price though.  There was a thread on the Theme Parks board where people were posting that they called back and got the credit, that's why I called.


----------



## AnneR

Wow - we are at 360 pages.

I think I need to stop - I still need to finish the paper.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Well I hit 1700, so I am going to call it a night.  I'll see you in the morning bright and early.



Bright and early comes way too soon!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> AnneR  559
> tlcoke  492
> jeanigor  486
> 
> 
> You snagged it Tracey!



Enjoy your moment Tracey!


----------



## tickledtink33

tlcoke said:


> Well I hit 1700, so I am going to call it a night.  I'll see you in the morning bright and early.



Night Tracey


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> I purchased my ticket about a month ago before they had the AP/DVC discount.  I called late last week and complained that the discount wasn't yet offered when I purchased my ticket.  They still had tickets available at the new discounted price and they had no problem giving me the credit.  The CM had to reissue my ticket.  It was a somewhat legnthy process.  The price difference is $3 per ticket.  As long as there are still tickets available at the AP/DVC price you can get the credit.  They only sell a limited number of tickets at that price though.  There was a thread on the Theme Parks board where people were posting that they called back and got the credit, that's why I called.



Thanks for the info, I will call tomorrow and see if I can get the credit.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

goodnight all...can't type anymore 'cause the yawning is uncontrollable!  Have yourselves some good sleeps...tomorrow is one day closer to DAP!


----------



## AnneR

Good night everyone!


----------



## tlcoke

Good Night Everyone!!  It was fun tonight.  We'll see if the thread lasts another day.


----------



## spaddy

tickledtink33 said:


> Anna and I are now registered for the Wine and Dine half marathon relay.  We just need to decide who gets to run 5.1 miles and who gets to run 8 miles.  We are also thinking about doing the Family Fun 5K.  The 5K course runs through the Magic Kingdom and sounds really fun.



 I didn't realize the 5K was through the MK.  That sounds awesome!


I have finally caught up and I think it is time for bed.  I am very sleepy and have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## mainegal

This is it for me.
My typing has gotten really weird, my fingers must be tired, too!

Good night!
Bon nuit!


Good morning!
Bon matin for those of you catching up reading this in the morning!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I figure it's a diet coke or two here and there.  I don't play every week.
> 
> Who knows?  I could get lucky.



Well our most recent big lottery winner here in Canada, was a guy pretty much down on his luck. 
Spent his last 10 dollars on the lottery and won 50 million.
Here in Canada that money is tax free!
I'd say he's a very happy camper!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> We are all going to be fighting for that spot!!!




You can have his other side!
Note both seats on either side of Scott are reserved!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well our most recent big lottery winner here in Canada, was a guy pretty much down on his luck.
> Spent his last 10 dollars on the lottery and won 50 million.
> Here in Canada that money is tax free!
> I'd say he's a very happy camper!



Wouldn't be tax free for me - but I have told my executive director if I ever won, I would donate a nice chunk.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I hope you continue to feel better.



So do I, don't want to start my vacation not feeling the best!


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> Well our most recent big lottery winner here in Canada, was a guy pretty much down on his luck.
> Spent his last 10 dollars on the lottery and won 50 million.
> Here in Canada that money is tax free!
> I'd say he's a very happy camper!




Fabulous story! 
I hope life goes well for him and his new-found money!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> That's good - your trip is coming up fast.
> 
> Plus, I want you healthy for your stop in Maryland.




I have to look at the map this week!
Need to map out the route!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Well I hit 1700, so I am going to call it a night.  I'll see you in the morning bright and early.




Night Tracey, sweet dreams!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> I purchased my ticket about a month ago before they had the AP/DVC discount.  I called late last week and complained that the discount wasn't yet offered when I purchased my ticket.  They still had tickets available at the new discounted price and they had no problem giving me the credit.  The CM had to reissue my ticket.  It was a somewhat legnthy process.  The price difference is $3 per ticket.  As long as there are still tickets available at the AP/DVC price you can get the credit.  They only sell a limited number of tickets at that price though.  There was a thread on the Theme Parks board where people were posting that they called back and got the credit, that's why I called.




I know but for me it would amount to a savings of $12.+

I am out and off to bed!
Night!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Caught up again, who's left?


----------



## Madi100

So, Madi slept downstairs tonight.  She was being really mean to her sister, so I sent her downstairs with the ghosts.  Now, I'm just mean.  

You guys posted like crazy tonight.  Hope I didn't miss anything.  I don't have time to go back and read it all.  I watched the movie, The Ugly Truth.  Hilarious!!!!  I wish James hadn't been doing homework so he could have watched it with me.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> I know but for me it would amount to a savings of $12.+
> 
> I am out and off to bed!
> Night!



What am I missing?  Is there a DVC discount out now for something?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Madi100 said:


> What am I missing?  Is there a DVC discount out now for something?



MVMCP for the 13th now has an AP/DVC discount making them $49.
Calls will be made in the morning!

That is so funny about Madi...


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning - Happy Tuesday!

Another early morning for me but this time I can't blame the cat.  It's funny how the littlest noise can wake me up.

We are supposed to have a sunny but cooler day today.  I hope the rain holds off until Thursday as they are predicting, this way I will not have to do major driving in the rain.

My morning is a little less busy today, so it is possible that I will be able to visit the boards but only until 10.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Good Morning - Happy Tuesday!
> 
> Another early morning for me but this time I can't blame the cat.  It's funny how the littlest noise can wake me up.
> 
> We are supposed to have a sunny but cooler day today.  I hope the rain holds off until Thursday as they are predicting, this way I will not have to do major driving in the rain.
> 
> My morning is a little less busy today, so it is possible that I will be able to visit the boards but only until 10.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.



Good Morning Anne, The rain is over us right now... Expect it in your neck of the woods later today.  My Day is going to be hit and miss today, but due to the rain - no walk this morning


----------



## Renysmom

Good morning, good morning..it's great to see you here..good morning, good morning to you and you and you..

OK that's all you get, its way to early for a rope drop 

Have a great day!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone: Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Madi100

3guysandagal said:


> MVMCP for the 13th now has an AP/DVC discount making them $49.
> Calls will be made in the morning!
> 
> That is so funny about Madi...



I thought I saw the date somewhere, but I'm not doing so well on planning this trip, so could have missed it.  I'll have to call tonight when I get home.


----------



## sshaw10060

katscradle said:


> You can have his other side!
> Note both seats on either side of Scott are reserved!



Pam may be planning on one of the seats next to me, so you will have to fight her for it.

She is really sick today. Up all night coughing.  I am feeling better and will head back to work tomorrow.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Wouldn't be tax free for me - but I have told my executive director if I ever won, I would donate a nice chunk.



I would not be one of those people that stays at work once I win. I would be too busy spending all my money.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Anne, The rain is over us right now... Expect it in your neck of the woods later today.  My Day is going to be hit and miss today, but due to the rain - no walk this morning



I am hoping the weatherman is right - he is saying that the storm will move slowly and not get here until Thursday.


Have a great walk.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Pam may be planning on one of the seats next to me, so you will have to fight her for it.
> 
> She is really sick today. Up all night coughing.  I am feeling better and will head back to work tomorrow.



Take care of yourself and your family Scott - get well soon.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I would not be one of those people that stays at work once I win. I would be too busy spending all my money.



Since I only play the ones with big payouts, I am thinking that I could donate a chunk and still have enough to make lifestyle decisions.

I don't know how happy I would be if I was not busy.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morn all from a rainy Louisville.  I am so ready for this trip.  It's hard to believe it's almost here.

Hope all have a great day....


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Good morning, good morning..it's great to see you here..good morning, good morning to you and you and you..
> 
> OK that's all you get, its way to early for a rope drop
> 
> Good Morning Kelly!!
> 
> Have a great day!





Mouse Skywalker said:


> Good Morning Everyone: Hope you all have a great day!



Good Morning Dave!!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I am hoping the weatherman is right - he is saying that the storm will move slowly and not get here until Thursday.
> 
> 
> Have a great walk.



It started raining here last night around 7:00 p.m. - they said the same thing for us.


----------



## mainegal

So, after staying up too late and posting on this thread....

I tripped over a light cord. Lamp crashed down and crushed the shade. That will need replacing. 
I wish I could replace my body!
I am bruised on my upper arm and shoulder where I hit furniture. Knee is scraped from the carpet and bruised. And I am sore this morning in various other places.

OUCH!!!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> So, after staying up too late and posting on this thread....
> 
> I tripped over a light cord. Lamp crashed down and crushed the shade. That will need replacing.
> I wish I could replace my body!
> I am bruised on my upper arm and shoulder where I hit furniture. Knee is scraped from the carpet and bruised. And I am sore this morning in various other places.
> 
> OUCH!!!



Ouch!!  Carpet burns can be worse than a bruise.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning, Scott, Nicole, Lyn, Kathy and anyone else I may have missed.


----------



## tlcoke

For those of you who requested Badge Holders, you have a PM from me this morning.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Pam may be planning on one of the seats next to me, so you will have to fight her for it.
> 
> She is really sick today. Up all night coughing.  I am feeling better and will head back to work tomorrow.



The Cough hangs around for a couple of weeks after the other symptoms go away.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> I would not be one of those people that stays at work once I win. I would be too busy spending all my money.





AnneR said:


> Since I only play the ones with big payouts, I am thinking that I could donate a chunk and still have enough to make lifestyle decisions.
> 
> I don't know how happy I would be if I was not busy.



It would depend on how much I won, but I might continue working too, with lots of extended vacations.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Ouch!!  Carpet burns can be worse than a bruise.



Kneee was the worst. I have carpet burn _and _bruise!  Iced it for half hour and reada in bed when I should have been sleeping.


----------



## mainegal

and to top it off, I didn't get up in time or walk this morning. (not that I wanted to with my achey body!) and it is 34 degrees here! SHows promise of sun, though.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> and to top it off, I didn't get up in time or walk this morning. (not that I wanted to with my achey body!) and it is 34 degrees here! SHows promise of sun, though.



We had sun yesterday until the rain moved in last evening..  Hopefully once you get up and move around your aches will loosen up.


----------



## tlcoke

Standings:
1. AnneR   	574
2. tlcoke 	517
3. jeanigor 	486
4. katscradle 	406
5. mainegal 	183
6. Launchpad11B 	176
7. kathrna 	175
8. aspen37 	173
9. Tonya2426 	166
10. wildfan1473 	165
11. DVCsince02 	143
12. spaddy 	136
13. corky441 	129
14. tickledtink33 	123
15. disneydreamgirl 	118
16. scarlett873 	102
17. hideeh 	88
17. georgemoe 	88
18. sshaw10060 	85
19. 3guysandagal 	84
20. Dodie 	83


----------



## mainegal

Among the lessons learned, maybe I really shouldn't be stayinng up late posting here. Especially when I told myself I should not!


----------



## firsttimemom

Good morning everyone! Lots of early birds today. Lyn- goodness, I didn't realize late night posting could be so dangerous. I hope your knee feels better soon.

Good luck to Brandie on her first day of work
I Hope Pam is feeling better soon!
Positive thoughts going Nikki's way as she gets thru a very long week
and fingers crossed that Anne wins the lottery soon!

what did I miss?


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Standings:
> 1. AnneR   	574
> 2. tlcoke 	517
> 3. jeanigor 	486
> 4. katscradle 	406
> 5. mainegal 	183
> 6. Launchpad11B 	176
> 7. kathrna 	175
> 8. aspen37 	173
> 9. Tonya2426 	166
> 10. wildfan1473 	165
> 11. DVCsince02 	143
> 12. spaddy 	136
> 13. corky441 	129
> 14. tickledtink33 	123
> 15. disneydreamgirl 	118
> 16. scarlett873 	102
> 17. hideeh 	88
> 17. georgemoe 	88
> 18. sshaw10060 	85
> 19. 3guysandagal 	84
> 20. Dodie 	83



Good grief!
I should not be #5 in this thread!!! There are so many other, more deserving people, who should have my number. People who are acually going to DAP!


----------



## corky441

Good Morning everyone - 

True to style, you guys were posting up a storm night. What did i miss???

Lyn, hope the bumps & bruises aren't too bad - carpet burns are so so nasty.

Looks like a nice sunny here today - only supposed to get to about 49 though - Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Right now it's below freezing - everything is covered with a light coat of frost - the grass crunched when I let the dogs out earlier-they love it


----------



## jeanigor

Thirty pages? I must stop having a life and come back to the boards....see ya real soon!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> If you guys ran, I would certainly come cheer you on!!



A good cheering section is always welcome!



mainegal said:


> Should I go to the gym and do weights and treadmill or to the pool for water aerobics tonight?



Water aerobics are easier on your joints. And I find the water more refreshing than the treadmill.



chirurgeon said:


> I am such a klutz.  I was walking to the bus after work, my toe caught on one of those street grates and next thing I know I am face down on Forbes Ave. Now I'm home with ice on the knee that took the brunt of the fall. My nose hit the pavement too.  Its a little swollen and my glasses put a small cut on the bridge.  And I didn't have anything to drink.  I hope my friends will make sure I don't do the same thing at DATW.
> 
> Kim



Ouch. Glad you are alright.



Launchpad11B said:


> Alicia's watching "West Side Story" at full volume! She's so pretty!



And witty and bright? Does she pity any girl who isn't her tonight?


----------



## katscradle

Renysmom said:


> Good morning, good morning..it's great to see you here..good morning, good morning to you and you and you..
> 
> OK that's all you get, its way to early for a rope drop
> 
> Have a great day!




Good morning everyone!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> For those of you who requested Badge Holders, you have a PM from me this morning.



I sent you a pm as well.


----------



## jeanigor

Renysmom said:


> Darn, missed it
> 
> Maybe #6000



At this rate, we'll hit 6000 tomorrow....



AnneR said:


> I guess 350 is our next goal.
> 
> That was about the time they shut the last extra long DAP thread.







Dodie said:


> <===shaking her head because her husband ALWAYS says "...but they've got it on backward" everytime I say one of the womens' dresses on DWTS is pretty.



I would agree with Paul, Philip *IS* the man!



WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi everyone........i have a question should i do it yes or no? just answer...im trying to decide nut i cant make up my mind...i'll tell you what it is afterwards



Yes. Except on the third Tuesday, second Wednesday, first or fourth Friday of the month.



AnneR said:


> 2000
> 
> I wish I had purple sparkles.










Launchpad11B said:


> They're providing donkeys for us to ride home!



That looks like what my in laws have out back....



firsttimemom said:


> I think I'm going to convert my package 5 night ticket to an AP when we check in and then I'm going to use it to get an AP discount on Sunday tickets. I know I'm risking that it might sell out, but we've never had a problem buying party tickets the day of the event and Sunday shouldn't be too crowded.



I know everyone keeps saying it shouldn't be too crowded, but I wonder. With the D23 event, DAP, the WDWToday Reunion, the Passporter community, and the other groups assembling on top of 'normal' vacationers, just how crowded it will be.



AnneR said:


> AnneR  498
> jeanigor  486
> tlcoke  431
> katscradle  383
> Launchpad11B  176
> kathrna  175
> aspen37  173
> Tonya2426  166
> wildfan1473  150
> DVCsince02  139
> mainegal  133
> spaddy  131
> corky441  129
> tickledtink33  116
> disneydreamgirl  109
> scarlett873  91
> hideeh  88
> georgemoe  88
> 3guysandagal  82
> Dodie  82
> dpuck1998
> 
> Oh Todddddd



Yeah. I checked the count when I signed in this morning. I am in third. By quite a bit. I have a busy week at home, so I can only play during the day. I will cede top spot to you.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good morning everyone!

Busy day here today.  I have some running around to do this morning, then I have pick up DS7 early from school for a dr appt up in the Cities, then go from there to a potluck dinner for scouts.  DS5 has to ride the buses home by himself for the first time today, I am terrified he's going to transfer to the wrong bus   I'm sure he'll do fine, it's just the mother in me worrying.  

Today is DH's birthday, so the scouts are surprising him with a rendition of Happy Birthday after dinner.  

We had a little bit of a scare last night.  DS7 woke up with a nasty case of hives about midnight.  We have no idea what caused it, but the poor kid was a mess about it.  He scratched himself raw in several places.  We got him in an oatmeal bath, gave him some Zyrtec, then we put him in bed with us with a pair of mittens on.  He did finally fall asleep, and woke up fine this morning, except where he was scratched raw.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Thirty pages? I must stop having a life and come back to the boards....see ya real soon!



Morning Todd!
We missed you last night!


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a little bit of a scare last night.  DS7 woke up with a nasty case of hives about midnight.  We have no idea what caused it, but the poor kid was a mess about it.  He scratched himself raw in several places.  We got him in an oatmeal bath, gave him some Zyrtec, then we put him in bed with us with a pair of mittens on.  He did finally fall asleep, and woke up fine this morning, except where he was scratched raw.



Oh, the poor little kid - I can just imagine how horrid it must have been for him.


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> where is todd?



Shamefully, at 8:45pm EST, I was in bed cuddling with my puppies, asleep.



wildfan1473 said:


> So, DH tells me this evening that I'm on the computer a lot.  Well, DUH!  Just because I don't have a _job_, doesn't mean I'm not _working_!  I figured out I have 3 titled positions with Scouts (plus his that I've been doing for him), and 2 with school, all of which require compter work.  It was his idea that I be involved with the boys' school and activities and not go back to work.  Not to mention keeping up with the online hockey schedule that changes weekly, working on our Disney pictures and putting together photo books and photo calendars and photo ornaments for Christmas gifts, 3 separate email accounts...I could go on!  UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OK, rant over.  You may go back to your regularly scheduled chatting now.



Hmmm...you forgot to tell him about DISing.  
Maybe its best you left that one out. 



tlcoke said:


> If I make it to 1700 posts tonight I might actually catch up with Todd.



You mean blow past me...



wildfan1473 said:


> On a more positive note, this is post 900
> 
> Think I can make 1,000 by DAP? (says the woman whose husband thinks she's on the computer too much)



You can make 1000 easily!



Madi100 said:


> So if we arrive on Wednesday, can I wait and buy Christmas tickets then?  Of course, if I wait until we get there, James will not go.  So, I should just buy them now.



Yes. Buy them now. If you know James won't go if you wait. Buy now.



AnneR said:


> Quoting myself.
> 
> I just realized, I have not told my daughter about these plans.  I hope she is reading this thread.





tlcoke said:


> She might need to know you have invited 300+ people to your resort room.





AnneR said:


> You think I should?
> 
> She does like to sleep in - but heck this is not something you get to do everyday.  She'll be cool with it as long as I don't get her up before the sun comes up.



Mimosas with the sunrise at Anne's room. I'll be wearing my swanky silk jammies. 



Madi100 said:


> There is a good chance that I am a bad mom.  Madi is a bit scared to be downstairs, and to be completely honest, I'm not sure I like her in the basement.  Her bedroom is right below ours, and I can hear her cough.  So, that must mean she can hear me "cough" to.  So, I'm trying to convince her we want to move her room upstairs to the spare bedroom.
> 
> Our house has a funny smell every once in awhile, that is slowly getting better.  But, tonight she said her door was opening and shutting by itself downstairs (see she's really scared and wants to be upstairs).  James told her it was the ghost of the MIL.  I said that's what the smell is too, and the MIL slept in Madi's room.  So, I reminded her of that and told her she just wants her room back.  Now she is refusing to sleep down there.  Mission accomplished or bad mom??



Mission Accomplished.


----------



## dpuck1998

Morning all


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Busy day here today.  I have some running around to do this morning, then I have pick up DS7 early from school for a dr appt up in the Cities, then go from there to a potluck dinner for scouts.  DS5 has to ride the buses home by himself for the first time today, I am terrified he's going to transfer to the wrong bus   I'm sure he'll do fine, it's just the mother in me worrying.
> 
> Today is DH's birthday, so the scouts are surprising him with a rendition of Happy Birthday after dinner.
> 
> We had a little bit of a scare last night.  DS7 woke up with a nasty case of hives about midnight.  We have no idea what caused it, but the poor kid was a mess about it.  He scratched himself raw in several places.  We got him in an oatmeal bath, gave him some Zyrtec, then we put him in bed with us with a pair of mittens on.  He did finally fall asleep, and woke up fine this morning, except where he was scratched raw.



I am sure you DS5 will do fine, the school bus drivers lookout for the small children.  Wish you DH a happy birthday from all of us here on the broads. 
Wonder what gave your DS7 the hives. Glad it is cleared up this morning though.  I have never heard of an oatmeal bath.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Thirty pages? I must stop having a life and come back to the boards....see ya real soon!



Good Morning, Todd!!  I had to get a head start to jump over you, now I know it will be short lived, but I had to get there at least once..


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> We had a little bit of a scare last night.  DS7 woke up with a nasty case of hives about midnight.  We have no idea what caused it, but the poor kid was a mess about it.  He scratched himself raw in several places.  We got him in an oatmeal bath, gave him some Zyrtec, then we put him in bed with us with a pair of mittens on.  He did finally fall asleep, and woke up fine this morning, except where he was scratched raw.



Good Morning, I hope you can find out what gave him the Hives... I know it can be painful to scratch the skin raw..


----------



## DVCsince02

Let me know if you get the credit for the MVMCP ticket, please.


----------



## tickledtink33

Good morning


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> No, I was trying to get the Yuletide Fantasy Tour that morning, but it fell through - no openings, so I am going Resort Hopping to view decorations with Jamie & Todd *& company*...



They are not called "& company". They are our "Entourage". 



AnneR said:


> We are on a mission - get DAP here as soon as possible.
> 
> I wonder how many threads PCC 2.0 will have given that they still have over a year before the cruise



Twenty-six.



mainegal said:


> Oh, yuck!
> The library construction workers were in the attic, said there was a lot of mouse poop. Nope, I said, that was bat poop!
> Haven't seen a bat flying in the library for months. Nice! But they are still there.



Guano? 



Renysmom said:


> When is the Kona breakfast agian?  Lisa and I had made an ADR to Kona for Sunday breakfast weeks before it was mentioned on the boards.  Are we in sync by any chance?
> 
> I really need to bookmark Todds chart LOL



Lol. It's in my siggie and on the first page of the thread...



halliesmommy01 said:


> I got my email today! I was so excited to get it.



Woo Hoo!!! One more e-mail!!!!



Renysmom said:


> Found Todd's post and the TT Meet is at 9:00 Sunday so I will be at another meet just out of sheer coincidence
> 
> Who is coordinating this so I can let them know?



Nikki. There is a thread out there. Somewhere.



sshaw10060 said:


> Missed by one yet again.  When they give something away at DAP I will be the guy sitting next to the person that wins.



So Scott, I hope you don't mind sitting to my left. Jaime has reserved the spot to my right.



disneydreamgirl said:


> I finally told DS(11) tonight that I was going to WDW with his auntie.  I was a little worried he would be disappointed, but he was just happy for us.  I explained the activities and how this would be a very special trip for us...and guess how he responded?   He said "Promise me that you will take lots of pictures and show me every one!"  He hugged me and said, "Mommy, this is a very special birthday for you this year!"  He is just the best kid...makes me proud all the time!  He's such a gem!



Awwwww....out of the mouth of babes...


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Anna and I are now registered for the Wine and Dine half marathon relay.  We just need to decide who gets to run 5.1 miles and who gets to run 8 miles.  We are also thinking about doing the Family Fun 5K.  The 5K course runs through the Magic Kingdom and sounds really fun.



I think this weekend will be super exciting. It would be cool to do the half along side each of you, in your segments. And both of you during the 5K in the MK....


----------



## ADP

Morning Everyone.... 21 days until I leave for DAP.  

Does everyone have all their time accounted for during DAP?  What are some of your other plans besides the DIS Unplugged semiar, TSM event and podcast taping?


----------



## Dodie

ALL DAY planning meeting at work today.  ALL DAY. 

I may see you guys tonight - or I may not be up to it. Have fun today and close this thing down!!!!


----------



## LMO429

Just wanted to drop in and say Hi!  I cant believe we leave in 3 weeks!


----------



## LMO429

ADP said:


> Morning Everyone.... 21 days until I leave for DAP.
> 
> Does everyone have all their time accounted for during DAP?  What are some of your other plans besides the DIS Unplugged semiar, TSM event and podcast taping?



My mom and I are doing the segway tour sunday morning 12/13 at epcot


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> apparently i annoy people



No. I think you just post a lot on the teen boards, and well, most teens think they know everything and can't see that someone else has a different point of view.



scarlett873 said:


> It so won't last...



I am trying to retake #2. Slow but steady.



tlcoke said:


> I know, but it would be nice to be ahead of him at least for a few hours...



I am a tortoise in the race.



AnneR said:


> It certainly helps that he is having internet problems at home.



It back to working at home. But tonight is B-day dinner #3. Tomorrow - Friday my BFF is coming in from out of town and staying in the Guest Room, which is where our desktop computer resides. So only daytime fun for me this week. But I have to still get my posts per day in, if I plan on breaking 10K before DAP!



WDWtraveler27 said:


> idk some people on the tb think i make uneducated annoying posts  they just dont know how to have fun and enjoy life



That is something very important I've found. Sometimes you just need to enjoy life.



mainegal said:


> Oh! I am picturing you and Todd in a race. You very fast race walking it!



Tracey=the hare. She's goin' down!!! hug


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> They are not called "& company". They are our "Entourage".



I stand corrected - please forgive me ...


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Tracey=the hare. She's goin' down!!! hug



I am the rabbit, while you are the turtle... 

True, I have to do my postings in mass bursts, while you post nice a steady all day long...


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> So, after staying up too late and posting on this thread....
> 
> I tripped over a light cord. Lamp crashed down and crushed the shade. That will need replacing.
> I wish I could replace my body!
> I am bruised on my upper arm and shoulder where I hit furniture. Knee is scraped from the carpet and bruised. And I am sore this morning in various other places.
> 
> OUCH!!!



OUCH!

I am sorry that you got hurt and smashed your lamp shade.

I did enjoy our chat last night though


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Morning Everyone.... 21 days until I leave for DAP.
> 
> Does everyone have all their time accounted for during DAP?  What are some of your other plans besides the DIS Unplugged semiar, TSM event and podcast taping?




YeeHaw Bob at POR on thursday night!
Want to come?


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Oh, dear! I didn't know you weren't going?!
> 
> Will there be more DISers at DAP than PCC 2.0?



Tough to say. There are over 300 cabins (700) passengers. There are some DISers that are going that don't know about the PodCast part of the cruise. And there is another year (almost) for people to book.



AnneR said:


> I am sure you are right - it is hard to see daylight some times.
> 
> While I am worried about the financial transition - I am equally worried that my two younger daughters are going to struggle with their relationship with their father.  Communication is not his strength and they are teenagers.



I don't know you in real life, but I am positive you will do everything within your power to continue to be a great and supportive mom.



mainegal said:


> Tracey, SO glad you are sharing room with me on PCC 2.0.
> But the cruise is probably only half the cost - add on days of fun on either end plus plane fare, food, drink, etc.



Yeah the added time was an added expense. But in my opinion, it was worth EVERY PENNY.



AnneR said:


> I won't deny, knowing which piece of luggage is mine has played into some of my choices
> 
> 
> Okay I admit I am just a purple maniac.



You're a maniac, maniac on the floor...







tlcoke said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!
> 
> unfortunately it won't last...come tomorrow.
















mainegal said:


> Because you often _work _when you go to work!
> Not sure what Todd does...





AnneR said:


> I picture him in an office with his computer facing away from the door so no one can see what he is doing.
> 
> 
> Typing away - everyone believes he works like the devil and in reality he is posting away on the boards.



I do work. I keep multiple windows open and multitask. Some of the folks in my office lounge on the couches in the communal area and talk about sports all day.

And the fact that my screen faces away from my door only has to do with the placement of windows in my office.


----------



## AnneR

> It back to working at home. But tonight is B-day dinner #3. Tomorrow - Friday my BFF is coming in from out of town and staying in the Guest Room, which is where our desktop computer resides. So only daytime fun for me this week. But I have to still get my posts per day in, if I plan on breaking 10K before DAP!



We'll help you out!

We will all post birthday wishes and have  you respond to each one individually, this should boost your count.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> ALL DAY planning meeting at work today.  ALL DAY.
> 
> I may see you guys tonight - or I may not be up to it. Have fun today and close this thing down!!!!



We are trying note the post count!


----------



## AnneR

Okay - Todd, the thread is yours to maintain until later this afternoon.

I am off to start my round of meetings today.


----------



## ADP

Dodie said:


> ALL DAY planning meeting at work today.  ALL DAY.
> 
> I may see you guys tonight - or I may not be up to it. Have fun today and close this thing down!!!!


All day meetings are the worst...Good luck Dodie.  I hope it goes by fast.  



LMO429 said:


> My mom and I are doing the segway tour sunday morning 12/13 at epcot


That sounds like fun!  Hope you guys enjoy it.



katscradle said:


> YeeHaw Bob at POR on thursday night!
> Want to come?


Not sure yet, but maybe.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


>


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> It back to working at home. But tonight is B-day dinner #3. Tomorrow - Friday my BFF is coming in from out of town and staying in the Guest Room, which is where our desktop computer resides. So only daytime fun for me this week. But I have to still get my posts per day in, if I plan on breaking 10K before DAP!
> 
> Have fun with the dinners and your friends!
> 
> That is something very important I've found. Sometimes you just need to enjoy life.
> 
> It's no fun if you don't enjoy it!
> 
> Tracey=the hare. She's goin' down!!! hug



That's too funny!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Okay - Todd, the thread is yours to maintain until later this afternoon.
> 
> I am off to start my round of meetings today.



Have a good day Anne!


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Not sure yet, but maybe.



I am still going to hope we see you there!
Even if your late!


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> I will never hold one of the top spots.  Can't spend a lot of time on the boards at work and when I come home I am usually busy working out.  Gotta train for the Wine and Dine races now that it's official.







tlcoke said:


> Good Morning, Todd!!  I had to get a head start to jump over you, now I know it will be short lived, but I had to get there at least once..





tlcoke said:


> I stand corrected - please forgive me ...



You can be forgiven for the first, but not the latter.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Burger King put a surprise in my bag last night with my Burger Shots.........

one of the cards





one of the cards





outside of the envelope the cards are in-





Guess they're doing a promo with the burger shots. You get an envelope of 4x6 picture cards with offers and coupons on the back.....I'm thinking I want the Team Edward water bottle that's on one of them. Although Taylor Laughter's pic looks better on the Team Jacob one....


Please continue with said thread............


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone. It is another cold, sunny day here. I actually have work to do today. I forgot that we are only working 3 days next and I have to help out since alot of people will be off work all next week. So I need to get all my work done this week that I would have done next week.


----------



## jeanigor

Lyn, sorry to hear about your tangled tumble with the lamp. Must watch out for those small appliances. They are out to get us you know.



AnneR said:


> Okay - Todd, the thread is yours to maintain until later this afternoon.
> 
> I am off to start my round of meetings today.



Muahahahahaha.......


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> You can be forgiven for the first, *but not the latter.*


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> Burger King put a surprise in my bag last night with my Burger Shots.........
> 
> one of the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside of the envelope the cards are in-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they're doing a promo with the burger shots. You get an envelope of 4x6 picture cards with offers and coupons on the back.....I'm thinking I want the Team Edward water bottle that's on one of them. Although Taylor Laughter's pic looks better on the Team Jacob one....
> 
> 
> Please continue with said thread............



I want some of these!
We don't have these up here!


----------



## sshaw10060

TheBeadPirate said:


> Burger King put a surprise in my bag last night with my Burger Shots.........
> 
> one of the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside of the envelope the cards are in-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they're doing a promo with the burger shots. You get an envelope of 4x6 picture cards with offers and coupons on the back.....I'm thinking I want the Team Edward water bottle that's on one of them. Although Taylor Laughter's pic looks better on the Team Jacob one....
> 
> 
> Please continue with said thread............




I'd be careful. One more Twilight photo and we'll have to pull out the gun pics.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone. It is another cold, sunny day here. I actually have work to do today. I forgot that we are only working 3 days next and I have to help out since alot of people will be off work all next week. So I need to get all my work done this week that I would have done next week.




Don't work too hard! 
How's Buddy?


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Burger King put a surprise in my bag last night with my Burger Shots.........
> 
> one of the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside of the envelope the cards are in-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they're doing a promo with the burger shots. You get an envelope of 4x6 picture cards with offers and coupons on the back.....I'm thinking I want the Team Edward water bottle that's on one of them. Although Taylor Laughter's pic looks better on the Team Jacob one....
> 
> 
> Please continue with said thread............



Meow. Not sure if I like Burger Shots, but DP does. Perhaps I will treat him to BK for dinner....


----------



## chirurgeon

Boy, you all were busy last night.  Are we aiming for 400 pages at this point? 

I'm a little achy from my little trip last night.  No major damage.  The good news is our biweekly massage therapist is here today.  He should be able to work a little magic on me.

Have a good day everyone.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

Thank you Tickledtink!

Just got off the phone with Disney and saved ourselves $15.95 off our already discounted tickets! :dan
That's for 5 tickets!


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> Thank you Tickledtink!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Disney and saved ourselves $15.95 off our already discounted tickets!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Morning all!
Frosty morning here but sunny.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Thank you Tickledtink!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Disney and saved ourselves $15.95 off our already discounted tickets! :dan
> That's for 5 tickets!




Hey! Thats 3 beers at DATW!


----------



## DVCsince02

ADP said:


> Morning Everyone.... 21 days until I leave for DAP.
> 
> Does everyone have all their time accounted for during DAP?  What are some of your other plans besides the DIS Unplugged semiar, TSM event and podcast taping?




Since you asked, this is our schedule.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Since you asked, this is our schedule.



Are you planning on calling it quite early on Thursday and Friday?


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Since you asked, this is our schedule.


Holy crow...I guess there really is no sleeping at DAP...


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Since you asked, this is our schedule.




I love your chart Jen!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Hey! Thats 3 beers at DATW!



Or 1.5 slushies....


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Or 1.5 slushies....




That sounds better!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Are you planning on calling it quite early on Thursday and Friday?



We'll go with the flow those nights.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

katscradle said:


> I want some of these!
> We don't have these up here!



If I can manage to get another set I'll bring them to you!


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> If I can manage to get another set I'll bring them to you!



OHHH Thank you Lori! 
And how the temp where you are this morning?


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> Since you asked, this is our schedule.



Great schedule Jen! 

But I think you can squeeze a few more events in there...


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> We'll go with the flow those nights.



By 10pm on Friday, I imagine Germany. Maybe. You're gonna scoot out on us before the Ditch!??!?!



TheBeadPirate said:


> If I can manage to get another set I'll bring them to you!



Me thinks that might be hard to manage...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

katscradle said:


> OHHH Thank you Lori!
> And how the temp where you are this morning?



mid 40s.... we're in St Louis. Heading to Houston this afternoon. It's warmer there!


----------



## katscradle

Nice can't wait for everyone to gather at DAP!


----------



## 3guysandagal

5500! Woot!


----------



## jeanigor

I am having plotter issues this morning. Sometimes I want to take a mallet to the machine.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> 5500?



Congrats on 5500 honey!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> 5500?



Dang it. I was trying.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> By 10pm on Friday, I imagine Germany. Maybe. You're gonna scoot out on us before the Ditch!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks that might be hard to manage...



We will complete DATW...it's the post-stuff that we'll wing!  I have faith that we will still be there at midnight...


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Dang it. I was trying.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Dang it. I was trying.



Wonder how many others were waiting!
I thought I was going to get it!
He is sitting 10 feet from me!


----------



## hideeh

Good morning one and all!  

I am going to Burger King for lunch, for sure!

I honestly wasn't trying for 5500.....I was just trying to get caught up from 8 pm last night!


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Wonder how many others were waiting!
> I thought I was going to get it!
> He is sitting 10 feet from me!



...and waiting patiently.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> By 10pm on Friday, I imagine Germany. Maybe. You're gonna scoot out on us before the Ditch!??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Me thinks that might be hard to manage...



Mas Tequila!

Brandie doesn't know that song.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Mas Tequila!
> 
> Brandie doesn't know that song.



Were we not just having this conversation on the phone, missy?? I had gone country by that point...


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> I think this weekend will be super exciting. It would be cool to do the half along side each of you, in your segments. And both of you during the 5K in the MK....



We hope you are joining us.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> We will complete DATW...it's the post-stuff that we'll wing!  I have faith that we will still be there at midnight...



Glad you have your priorities straight.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Mas Tequila!
> 
> Brandie doesn't know that song.



DP has Mexican 'pop' songs on my iPod. We can sing. I'll be drunk enough by then.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> DP has Mexican 'pop' songs on my iPod. We can sing. I'll be drunk enough by then.



I guess I need to learn this song before DAP...


----------



## Launchpad11B

Morning peeps! The posting on this thread has spun completely out of control!! Why am I not surprised. Have a great day people!


----------



## scarlett873

Jen keeps singing in my ear...MAS TEQUILA!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Were we not just having this conversation on the phone, missy?? I had gone country by that point...








Got my toes in the water, toes in the sand.
Do me a favor and pour me some Jager.
I'll grab my guitar and play.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps! The posting on this thread has spun completely out of control!! Why am I not surprised. Have a great day people!



Morning Paul.
I think that now it is just how many pages we can get up to before the Genius shuts us down.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Morning Paul.
> I think that now it is just how many pages we can get up to before the Genius shuts us down.



Howdy buckaroo! I hope he shuts it down soon. I fly by most posts without reading them because of the chatter. I think I might miss something.


----------



## tickledtink33

katscradle said:


> Thank you Tickledtink!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Disney and saved ourselves $15.95 off our already discounted tickets! :dan
> That's for 5 tickets!



Glad to be of help. Credit also goes to Anna who saw the thread on the boards and texted me.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Mas Tequila!
> 
> Brandie doesn't know that song.





scarlett873 said:


> I guess I need to learn this song before DAP...





scarlett873 said:


> Jen keeps singing in my ear...MAS TEQUILA!



Looks like Brandie has a homework assignment to complete before DAP! Learn Mas Tequila!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy buckaroo! I hope he shuts it down soon. I fly by most posts without reading them because of the chatter. I think I might miss something.



We'll be sure to let you know when something big breaks.
Right now I think it's the MVMCP AP/DVC discount for the 13th.


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Or 1.5 slushies....



OMG I was just going to say the same thing. Too funny

slushies, we must have slushies


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy buckaroo! I hope he shuts it down soon. I fly by most posts without reading them because of the chatter. I think I might miss something.



We would let you know if you missed something.


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> OMG I was just going to say the same thing. Too funny
> 
> slushies, we must have slushies



With the current game plan, I am seeing at least three opportunities. Would it be a faux pas to bring a slushie to lunch at Teppan Edo?


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> OMG I was just going to say the same thing. Too funny
> 
> slushies, we must have slushies



Theres a team name in there somewhere............

"Slushies R Us"?


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> With the current game plan, I am seeing at least three opportunities. Would it be a faux pas to bring a slushie to lunch at Teppan Edo?



Heck, how about the podcast taping?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> With the current game plan, I am seeing at least three opportunities. Would it be a faux pas to bring a slushie to lunch at Teppan Edo?



I don't think so!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Heck, how about the podcast taping?



Okay. Make that 4!!!


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Glad to be of help. Credit also goes to Anna who saw the thread on the boards and texted me.



Thank you Anna!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Heck, how about the podcast taping?




Troublemaker!


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> Theres a team name in there somewhere............
> 
> "Slushies R Us"?



Our team name is 

Damsels' In Distress


----------



## tlcoke

Checking back in, had to design a postcard.  Love the schedule Jen.  Got to call and get credit for AP discount on MVMCP ticket.


----------



## jeanigor

13½ Work Days Until I leave for DAP!

That makes it sound like it will be here soooooooo much sooner.


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> We'll be sure to let you know when something big breaks.
> Right now I think it's the MVMCP AP/DVC discount for the 13th.





jeanigor said:


> We would let you know if you missed something.



Thanks peeps!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Okay. Make that 4!!!



How about Yeehaw Bob's?
Do they have slushies there?


Oh Oh Oh!!! 
Will there be a slushie machine at the TSM party? 
Now there is something we should get the Genius on to.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Troublemaker!



I prefer to see it as "Fun Exemplifier"


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> Our team name is
> 
> Damsels' In Distress



I like it!

But of course you mean DIStress, right?


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> Our team name is
> 
> Damsels' In Distress



Hmmm  Then should I do it as Prince Almost Charming???


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> How about Yeehaw Bob's?
> Do they have slushies there?
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Oh!!!
> Will there be a slushie machine at the TSM party?
> Now there is something we should get the Genius on to.



Getting one before Yehaa Bob would be logistically difficult. MK→France→POR. Me thinks that is too time consuming.

However the slushie machine at TSMM, that's an idea...


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Hmmm  Then should I do it as Prince Almost Charming???




How about Sir Todd of Tiara? (insert knight in shining armour smiley here)


----------



## corky441

TheBeadPirate said:


> Burger King put a surprise in my bag last night with my Burger Shots.........
> 
> one of the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside of the envelope the cards are in-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they're doing a promo with the burger shots. You get an envelope of 4x6 picture cards with offers and coupons on the back.....I'm thinking I want the Team Edward water bottle that's on one of them. Although Taylor Laughter's pic looks better on the Team Jacob one....
> 
> 
> Please continue with said thread............



YUMMY - that's what I call a "happy Meal" 

Thank goodness they didn't stick that gruesome King of theirs into the pics


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> 13½ Work Days Until I leave for DAP!
> 
> That makes it sound like it will be here soooooooo much sooner.



I have 12 1/2 days Work Days & 3 Holiday Days before leaving for DAP  ...


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> How about Sir Todd of Tiara? (insert knight in shining armour smiley here)


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I have 12 1/2 days Work Days & 3 Holiday Days before leaving for DAP  ...



I have to work next Wednesday. And officially we are open on Black Friday. But since so many people take the day off, the boss closes the office.


----------



## tlcoke

Questions for those who have called and got their MVMCP Tickets discounted that had already been purchased, How did they handle you?

The CM I spoke with, told me to go to Guest Services and show my MVMCP Ticket & my Annual Pass and they would make the adjustment/refund there.


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> YUMMY - that's what I call a "happy Meal"
> 
> Thank goodness they didn't stick that gruesome King of theirs into the pics





And  that "king" is


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I have to work next Wednesday. And officially we are open on Black Friday. But since so many people take the day off, the boss closes the office.



Normally we would work until noon on Wednesday, but they gave us the whole day off this year.


----------



## scarlett873

I think that I need to change Jen's ringtone...right now, she's the theme song to Sex and the City...I'm thinking she should be Mas Tequila!


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> Questions for those who have called and got their MVMCP Tickets discounted that had already been purchased, How did they handle you?
> 
> The CM I spoke with, told me to go to Guest Services and show my MVMCP Ticket & my Annual Pass and they would make the adjustment/refund there.



I'd phone back and hopefully get another CM.
I wouldn't want to chance it later and have them say "you should have done this before today".
Heres the # we used 407-566-4985, as thats where we were directed.


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning peeps! The posting on this thread has spun completely out of control!! Why am I not surprised. Have a great day people!





3guysandagal said:


> Morning Paul.
> I think that now it is just how many pages we can get up to before the Genius shuts us down.





Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy buckaroo! I hope he shuts it down soon. I fly by most posts without reading them because of the chatter. I think I might miss something.



Hey guys. Yup lots of chatter and tough to keep up with. I'll try to keep an eye on the base post for any "genius" updates.

This place will be a frenzy later looking for milestone posts. 

Everyone have a great day! It's getting close to lunch.


----------



## georgemoe

You Wii people need to check out the World of Goo (free) demo.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Hey guys. Yup lots of chatter and tough to keep up with. I'll try to keep an eye on the base post for any "genius" updates.
> 
> This place will be a frenzy later looking for milestone posts.
> 
> Everyone have a great day! It's getting close to lunch.



Morning George! 

I remembered my lunch today. Stuffed Chicken Kiev and Broccoli Rice Au Gratin.


----------



## kimisabella

Morning all - you guys have been going posting-crazy!!  Have you guys seen the drawing Teresa put up on FB of Klaus holding a DAP sign - funny!

3 weeks from right now we will be on our way to the airport!  Time has flown and next week will go so fast.  The girls only have school 2 days next week.
I'm trying to do most of my Christmas shopping before we leave so I'm not scrambling when we get home. I bought some cute decorations for our window at POFQ - some Christmas lights and stuff to hang on the windows.  I found the suction cup holders to hang the lights at the dollar store of all places!

I've already been putting important stuff into my carry on and I've put all my new clothes that I know I want to take in a pile - I'm already in trouble... too much stuff!!!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> Morning George!
> 
> I remembered my lunch today. Stuffed Chicken Kiev and Broccoli Rice Au Gratin.



Hi Todd! Good for you. Still don't know what I'll be assembling from the fridge. Pot Lucky today.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> You Wii people need to check out the World of Goo (free) demo.



I will pass this tip along to DP. He is the Wii decider in the house.


----------



## corky441

DVCsince02 said:


> Since you asked, this is our schedule.



Jen, thanks so much for posting that chart. I knew I had seen it before on this thread, but couldn't remember who's it was. 
Just printed it out for my own use - just have to make a few adjustments -

Thanks again


----------



## 3guysandagal

Morning George!
It was nice talking to you last night.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Morning George!
> 
> I remembered my lunch today. Stuffed Chicken Kiev and Broccoli Rice Au Gratin.



Sounds good, I will be having a gourmet lunch consisting of a hot pocket and a diet coke...mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wildfan1473

So much for all of my running around today.

I am officially in bed with the same stomach virus DH had on Sunday. 

Fortunately it only lasted about 18 hours for him.

I guess I have time to go back and check up on all the chatter from last night now


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> So much for all of my running around today.
> 
> I am officially in bed with the same stomach virus DH had on Sunday.
> 
> Fortunately it only lasted about 18 hours for him.
> 
> I guess I have time to go back and check up on all the chatter from last night now



Rest up and feel better!


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> I'd phone back and hopefully get another CM.
> I wouldn't want to chance it later and have them say "you should have done this before today".
> Heres the # we used 407-566-4985, as thats where we were directed.



I got the same answer twice, using the phone number above.  I may wait and try again later.


----------



## katscradle

tickledtink33 said:


> Our team name is
> 
> Damsels' In Distress




I love it!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> 13½ Work Days Until I leave for DAP!
> 
> That makes it sound like it will be here soooooooo much sooner.




It does make it seem closer!
I can't wait to see you again!


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> I finally told DS(11) tonight that I was going to WDW with his auntie.  I was a little worried he would be disappointed, but he was just happy for us.  I explained the activities and how this would be a very special trip for us...and guess how he responded?   He said "Promise me that you will take lots of pictures and show me every one!"  He hugged me and said, "Mommy, this is a very special birthday for you this year!"  He is just the best kid...makes me proud all the time!  He's such a gem!



That is so sweet!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> How about Sir Todd of Tiara? (insert knight in shining armour smiley here)




I like this!


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> I got the same answer twice, using the phone number above.  I may wait and try again later.




Thats weird, because they did it for Kat no questions asked, even emailed us the new confirmation #.
Although, the first email had us as being in the UK, so she phoned back again, had it changed to Canada, and they emailed that no problem.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR   	577
tlcoke 	529
jeanigor 	518

"I think I can. I think I can. I think I can. I think I can."

Choo! Choo!


----------



## mainegal

DAP Stay-at-Home Mascot checking in.

Best of luck in all of your new posting goals!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> You Wii people need to check out the World of Goo (free) demo.




Good morning George!


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> So much for all of my running around today.
> 
> I am officially in bed with the same stomach virus DH had on Sunday.
> 
> Fortunately it only lasted about 18 hours for him.
> 
> I guess I have time to go back and check up on all the chatter from last night now




Hopefully you feel better real soon!


----------



## hideeh

wildfan1473 said:


> So much for all of my running around today.
> 
> I am officially in bed with the same stomach virus DH had on Sunday.
> 
> Fortunately it only lasted about 18 hours for him.
> 
> I guess I have time to go back and check up on all the chatter from last night now



Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I got the same answer twice, using the phone number above.  I may wait and try again later.




Keep trying Tracey or ask to speak to a manager!
I don't like the answer you are getting, it doesn't sound right!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> 13½ Work Days Until I leave for DAP!
> 
> That makes it sound like it will be here soooooooo much sooner.



I like the way you think  - 

my countdown shows 22 days, 20 hours & 31 minutes til my plane leaves


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> AnneR   	577
> tlcoke 	529
> jeanigor 	518
> 
> "I think I can. I think I can. I think I can. I think I can."
> 
> Choo! Choo!




Wow talk about closing a gap!


----------



## DVCsince02

tlcoke said:


> I got the same answer twice, using the phone number above.  I may wait and try again later.



I got that answer too.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Sounds good, I will be having a gourmet lunch consisting of a hot pocket and a diet coke...mmmmmmmmmmm



I can't hear the word Hot Pocket without thinking of Jim Gaffigan. 

...hot...pocket..


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> I like the way you think  -
> 
> my countdown shows 22 days, 20 hours & 31 minutes til my plane leaves



22 days. 6 hours. 45 minutes until plane departure.


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> I can't hear the word Hot Pocket without thinking of Jim Gaffigan.
> 
> ...hot...pocket..



I figured someone was going to go there, should have known it would be you


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> So much for all of my running around today.
> 
> I am officially in bed with the same stomach virus DH had on Sunday.
> 
> Fortunately it only lasted about 18 hours for him.
> 
> I guess I have time to go back and check up on all the chatter from last night now



Jen, so sorry to hear that you're sick now. 

Hopefully we can keep this group healthy as DAP draws near


----------



## UrsulasShadow

ADP said:


> Morning Everyone.... 21 days until I leave for DAP.
> 
> Does everyone have all their time accounted for during DAP?  What are some of your other plans besides the DIS Unplugged semiar, TSM event and podcast taping?



All the time I don't have accounted for will be spent calling my friends, saying, "whatcha doin' now?  where you at?" and running and catching up with them....

Or, I'll be riding all the attractions that have single rider lines.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> AnneR   	577
> tlcoke 	529
> jeanigor 	518
> 
> "I think I can. I think I can. I think I can. I think I can."
> 
> Choo! Choo!



Got post some more to keep my  lead over Todd....


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Keep trying Tracey or ask to speak to a manager!
> I don't like the answer you are getting, it doesn't sound right!



I am going to call back here in a little while, maybe it is who I am getting.


----------



## scarlett873

corky441 said:


> Jen, so sorry to hear that you're sick now.
> 
> Hopefully we can keep this group healthy as DAP draws near



I plan to wash my hands frequently...use hand sanitizer...and pop vitamin c daily between now and then!! With a job that now requires me to work with lots and lots and lots of people...you never know what germies are waiting to attack!


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> AnneR   	577
> tlcoke 	529
> jeanigor 	518
> 
> "I think I can. I think I can. I think I can. I think I can."
> 
> Choo! Choo!


----------



## jeanigor

UrsulasShadow said:


> All the time I don't have accounted for will be spent calling my friends, saying, "whatcha doin' now?  where you at?" and running and catching up with them....
> 
> Or, I'll be riding all the attractions that have single rider lines.



Will this be whilst inebriated?


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> I plan to wash my hands frequently...use hand sanitizer...and pop vitamin c daily between now and then!! With a job that now requires me to work with lots and lots and lots of people...you never know what germies are waiting to attack!



And AirBorne!

Wish we could buy it up here.
We have a stash left over from May that will be used a few days before leaving and the we will restock when we get there.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I plan to wash my hands frequently...use hand sanitizer...and pop vitamin c daily between now and then!! With a job that now requires me to work with lots and lots and lots of people...you never know what germies are waiting to attack!



I can picture a bacteria decked out in camos brandishing an assault rifle


----------



## tickledtink33

3guysandagal said:


> I like it!
> 
> But of course you mean DIStress, right?



When I came up with that name I wasn't even thinking about the dis at the beginning of distress. Heck, I'm even more clever than I thought. 

Todd you will only need a team name if you do the two person relay. They will use your real name for solo marathoners. Not fair I know.


----------



## corky441

scarlett873 said:


> I plan to wash my hands frequently...use hand sanitizer...and pop vitamin c daily between now and then!! With a job that now requires me to work with lots and lots and lots of people...you never know what germies are waiting to attack!



I was at the bullseye store yesterday morning - every register had a big hand sanitizer cloth dispenser at it for the workers.

I'd be wearing one of those bee keeper hats with the net over it if i worked out in retail - It's scary out there


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I can picture a bacteria decked out in camos brandishing an assault rifle


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> I am sure you DS5 will do fine, the school bus drivers lookout for the small children.  Wish you DH a happy birthday from all of us here on the broads.
> Wonder what gave your DS7 the hives. Glad it is cleared up this morning though. * I have never heard of an oatmeal bath*.



The one I have is made by Aveeno.  It is a type of oatmeal that (kind of) dissolves in water and takes away the burning itch.  I used it when we went camping once and disturbed a bunch of biting flies and I ended up swelled up like a balloon, it is very calming.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> AnneR   	577
> tlcoke 	529
> jeanigor 	518
> 
> "I think I can. I think I can. I think I can. I think I can."
> 
> Choo! Choo!





tlcoke said:


> Got post some more to keep my  lead over Todd....



Sounds like fighten' words to me...


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> When I came up with that name I wasn't even thinking about the dis at the beginning of distress. Heck, I'm even more clever than I thought.
> 
> Todd you will only need a team name if you do the two person relay. They will use your real name for solo marathoners. Not fair I know.



Well that doesn't mean I can't add my own name. Famous people can get away with a lot, you know.


----------



## wildfan1473

TheBeadPirate said:


> Burger King put a surprise in my bag last night with my Burger Shots.........
> 
> one of the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside of the envelope the cards are in-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they're doing a promo with the burger shots. You get an envelope of 4x6 picture cards with offers and coupons on the back.....I'm thinking I want the Team Edward water bottle that's on one of them. Although Taylor Laughter's pic looks better on the Team Jacob one....
> 
> 
> Please continue with said thread............



I think I'm going to have to head to BK when my stomach is feeling better


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


>



Exactly!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

jeanigor said:


> Will this be whilst inebriated?



Not all my dialing is drunk-dialing.  I've been known to butt-dial on occasion.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> I think I'm going to have to head to BK when my stomach is feeling better



Or perhaps, DH and DSs should have BK Burger Shots tonight...three sets that way just sayin'


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> I can picture a bacteria decked out in camos brandishing an assault rifle





3guysandagal said:


>



ask and yee shall receive

amazing


----------



## 3guysandagal

UrsulasShadow said:


> Not all my dialing is drunk-dialing.  I've been known to butt-dial on occasion.



I would be honored to be either.


----------



## jeanigor

UrsulasShadow said:


> Not all my dialing is drunk-dialing.  I've been known to butt-dial on occasion.



I was butt dialed twice over the weekend and thought of you.


----------



## tickledtink33

tlcoke said:


> Questions for those who have called and got their MVMCP Tickets discounted that had already been purchased, How did they handle you?
> 
> The CM I spoke with, told me to go to Guest Services and show my MVMCP Ticket & my Annual Pass and they would make the adjustment/refund there.



NOT TRUE!

They cannot give you AP/DVC discounts at the ticket window. Call back, explain the situation and ask to be connected with ticket services. The cm at the regular sales number can't do it. They will have to connect you with I think she called it ticket services. The cm I spoke with gave me the same spiel but I wasn't hearing any of it. I told her I knew several people who had already gotten credits by calling. She then transferred me.


----------



## jeanigor

Brown Truck of Joy just delivered another package. This is the one I was worried about getting to DAP. But it will be managable. No coffin sized boxes this trip.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tickledtink33 said:


> NOT TRUE!
> 
> They cannot give you AP/DVC discounts at the ticket window. Call back, explain the situation and ask to be connected with ticket services. The cm at the regular sales number can't do it. They will have to connect you with I think she called it ticket services. The cm I spoke with gave me the same spiel but I wasn't hearing any of it. I told her I knew several people who had already gotten credits by calling. She then transferred me.



I had just said this to Kathy!
Refresh and there it is.
GMTA


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> The one I have is made by Aveeno.  It is a type of oatmeal that (kind of) dissolves in water and takes away the burning itch.  I used it when we went camping once and disturbed a bunch of biting flies and I ended up swelled up like a balloon, it is very calming.



I will look for this the next time I go to the drug store.
This would not be a bad thing to have on hand in the house!


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> 13½ Work Days Until I leave for DAP!
> 
> That makes it sound like it will be here soooooooo much sooner.



I did some figuring this morning and I only have 7 more days of work left.



wildfan1473 said:


> So much for all of my running around today.
> 
> I am officially in bed with the same stomach virus DH had on Sunday.
> 
> Fortunately it only lasted about 18 hours for him.
> 
> I guess I have time to go back and check up on all the chatter from last night now



Feel better!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Or perhaps, DH and DSs should have BK Burger Shots tonight...three sets that way just sayin'



They have a potluck dinner for Scouts tonight.  Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> Troublemaker!



To quote my middle niece's comment to her mother when DN was 4, "Well, you married him." 

Kim


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> I plan to wash my hands frequently...use hand sanitizer...and pop vitamin c daily between now and then!! With a job that now requires me to work with lots and lots and lots of people...you never know what germies are waiting to attack!



What sucks (oh, can I say that here?) is I have been using hand sanitizer and washing my hands and taking vitamins - I guess there is only so much you can do when you sleep in the same bed, though, with the person who got you sick


----------



## wildfan1473

3guysandagal said:


>



Perfect!


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> NOT TRUE!
> 
> They cannot give you AP/DVC discounts at the ticket window. Call back, explain the situation and ask to be connected with ticket services. The cm at the regular sales number can't do it. They will have to connect you with I think she called it ticket services. The cm I spoke with gave me the same spiel but I wasn't hearing any of it. I told her I knew several people who had already gotten credits by calling. She then transferred me.



I am trying again, I am currently on hold


----------



## wildfan1473

UrsulasShadow said:


> Not all my dialing is drunk-dialing.  I've been known to butt-dial on occasion.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> They have a potluck dinner for Scouts tonight.  Maybe tomorrow....



I knew that. Along with a special rendition of Happy Birthday. I just couldn't remember.



chirurgeon said:


> To quote my middle niece's comment to her mother when DN was 4, "Well, you married him."
> 
> Kim



You have quite the memory to remember that.



wildfan1473 said:


> What sucks (oh, can I say that here?) is I have been using hand sanitizer and washing my hands and taking vitamins - I guess there is only so much you can do when you sleep in the same bed, though, with the person who got you sick



You could have made him sleep on the couch.


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> I am trying again, I am currently on hold



Let us know how it goes, I'll have to call and get mine adjusted too.


----------



## corky441

wildfan1473 said:


> What sucks (oh, can I say that here?) is I have been using hand sanitizer and washing my hands and taking vitamins - I *guess there is only so much you can do when you sleep in the same bed, though, with the person who got you sick*



and you probably do that kissie - huggie stuff too don't you?   At least if you gotta get sick - you might as well keep it in the family


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I knew that. Along with a special rendition of Happy Birthday. I just couldn't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> You have quite the memory to remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> You could have made him sleep on the couch.



That's where the dog sleeps.  

I guess I could have had the dog sleep with me instead


----------



## wildfan1473

Well, the good news is at this rate, I'll not only break 1,000 posts by DAP, it might be by the end of the day


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> and you probably do that kissie - huggie stuff too don't you?   At least if you gotta get sick - you might as well keep it in the family



yep, I'm a snuggler


----------



## tlcoke

This time I got our systems are down.  But the person I spoke to seemed like she knew what she was doing and told me to call back and they would take care of it.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> That's where the dog sleeps.
> 
> I guess I could have had the dog sleep with me instead



Would the dog give you a sickness? Sheesh the nerve of your DH.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Well, the good news is at this rate, I'll not only break 1,000 posts by DAP, it might be by the end of the day



Glad we could help!



tlcoke said:


> This time I got our systems are down.  But the person I spoke to seemed like she knew what she was doing and told me to call back and they would take care of it.



Glad to hear there was progress.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> This time I got our systems are down.  But the person I spoke to seemed like she knew what she was doing and told me to call back and they would take care of it.



Sure, sure . . . the old the systems is down, call back later routine 
Problem is you never get to talk to the same person again


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Well, the good news is at this rate, I'll not only break 1,000 posts by DAP, it might be by the end of the day



Piece of Cake - I did 100+ yesterday.


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> Sure, sure . . . the old the systems is down, call back later routine
> Problem is you never get to talk to the same person again



I know, that's the negative side of it.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> This time I got our systems are down.



Disney's systems are down?
I just don't believe that.


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> Sure, sure . . . the old the systems is down, call back later routine
> Problem is you never get to talk to the same person again



Actually she was going to take all my information, but someone in the back ground stopped her from doing it.   So now I have to call back again.


----------



## jeanigor

Kevin started a thread saying that they are recording today!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Kevin started a thread saying that they are recording today!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Hmmm, I'm all caught up here.  I think I'll have to go troll around some other boards here...


----------



## corky441

Just received the last minute car rental deal e-mail from National. 

This week they are showing deals for rentals between 11/17 & 12/1.

Hopefully next week they'll have the deals for the DAP dates


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Hmmm, I'm all caught up here.  I think I'll have to go troll around some other boards here...



Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Just received the last minute car rental deal e-mail from National.
> 
> This week they are showing deals for rentals between 11/17 & 12/1.
> 
> Hopefully next week they'll have the deals for the DAP dates



I just got one from them through 12/15....$40 off. But it still wasn't a very good deal by itself. Perhaps with another code/coupon.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> I just got one from them through 12/15....$40 off. But it still wasn't a very good deal by itself. Perhaps with another code/coupon.



Yep - I got that one too. Usually the best deals are when they put out the last minute listing. I'd really like to shave some $ off that expense. Used to be the room at Disney was the killer cost - now it's the car rental.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Morning George!
> It was nice talking to you last night.



Same here John. 



kimisabella said:


> Sounds good, I will be having a gourmet lunch consisting of a hot pocket and a diet coke...mmmmmmmmmmm



Hi Andrea.  Quick and tasty! 

Grilled tomato and cheese with a few rigs on the side. And a diet coke.



katscradle said:


> Good morning George!



Hi Kat.  Good morning.


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Hi Andrea.  Quick and tasty!
> 
> Grilled tomato and cheese with a few rigs on the side. And a diet coke.



Hey George - yes, my lunch was quick, but, tasty.....not so much
You sound like you had a nice lunch, can't go wrong w/grilled cheese & tomato.

Dinner should be better, I'm trying a new recipe for Sesame Chicken so we'll see how that goes


----------



## jeanigor

In honor of Tonya, mistress of the lightsaber, being released from jury duty...


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Disney's systems are down?
> I just don't believe that.



Hi John! Guess what I just got in the mail? I don't have my phone with me so I will call you guys tonight. The package was small enough that I can fit it in my suitcase. So I will bring your guys stuff with me to DAP. You guys can grab it when we go over to GF for dinner and spa time.


----------



## sshaw10060

Man, isn't anyone around here working today?  I am sitting at McDonalds wasting time waiting to pick up DS from preschool since Pam is still too sick to leave the house.

Check back later!


----------



## tlcoke

I still have my $85.00 deal (total Price) with Payless on the Rental Car, I am still hoping to find something similar with one on the On Airport Property agencies.  I figure best rates will be available after next week.


----------



## baby1disney

Hey everyone!!! It's been awhile since I've been here and just wanted to say hi!!


----------



## tlcoke

baby1disney said:


> Hey everyone!!! It's been awhile since I've been here and just wanted to say hi!!



Hi Terri!! How is school going?


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Hi John! Guess what I just got in the mail? I don't have my phone with me so I will call you guys tonight. The package was small enough that I can fit it in my suitcase. So I will bring your guys stuff with me to DAP. You guys can grab it when we go over to GF for dinner and spa time.




WooHoo!!!! 
Thanks Anna!!


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Man, isn't anyone around here working today?  I am sitting at McDonalds wasting time waiting to pick up DS from preschool since Pam is still too sick to leave the house.
> 
> Check back later!



I work every day! Some days I work harder than others.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

baby1disney said:


> Hey everyone!!! It's been awhile since I've been here and just wanted to say hi!!



Hi Terrie!
Hope all is well.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I still have my $85.00 deal (total Price) with Payless on the Rental Car, I am still hoping to find something similar with one on the On Airport Property agencies.  I figure best rates will be available after next week.



That is good. But I want an agency at the terminal.



baby1disney said:


> Hey everyone!!! It's been awhile since I've been here and just wanted to say hi!!



Hiya Terrie!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

sshaw10060 said:


> Man, isn't anyone around here working today?  I am sitting at McDonalds wasting time waiting to pick up DS from preschool since Pam is still too sick to leave the house.
> 
> Check back later!



Sick and unemployed here.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> That is good. But I want an agency at the terminal.


So do I, but for the $35 - $45 difference in cost over the on-site agencies, I'll deal with the hassle. Get the difference down to $10.00 then I will pay a little more.


----------



## baby1disney

tlcoke said:


> Hi Terri!! How is school going?


School is going. I'm doing really well in my Computer and Application class. Psychology..that's another story in itself!! The teacher hasn't even read the book and is giving us things that don't even pertain to the class!! In one homework assignment she gave us, she took material from another book from another class she taught at a different school!!! 

So..we went to the dean to talk to her because over 60% of the class failed the first test becasue she wasn't clear as to what we had to study for. We asked her and she said certain parts and certain pages. Then when we study for that, most of the test didn't even cover what our notes were!!! Plus, she's rude..won't answer questions that we have pertaining to the subject we're talkin about. UGH!! It's just frustrating!!!



3guysandagal said:


> Hi Terrie!
> Hope all is well.


 For the most part, I'm doing ok. I've had depression really bad up until about a week ago and it's slowly going away. Thanks for your concern!!!

Unfortunately guys, I won't be able to go to DAP. My grandmother has taken a turn for the worse and we don't know if she's going to make it until the end of the year. So, I'm going to try and go to visit her every weekend I don't have to work(she lives in Michigan) until she gets better or whatever may happen!!

I was really looking foward to meeting ALOT of you in person and having some fun!! But, I just don't think I'd feel comfortable being there knowing that she's sick. But, I'll keep reading and looking out for pictures and posts from DAP!!!


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> That is good. But I want an agency at the terminal.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Terrie!!!


Hi Todd!!!

I have a question for you: You do work with computers right?


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> School is going. I'm doing really well in my Computer and Application class. Psychology..that's another story in itself!! The teacher hasn't even read the book and is giving us things that don't even pertain to the class!! In one homework assignment she gave us, she took material from another book from another class she taught at a different school!!!
> 
> So..we went to the dean to talk to her because over 60% of the class failed the first test becasue she wasn't clear as to what we had to study for. We asked her and she said certain parts and certain pages. Then when we study for that, most of the test didn't even cover what our notes were!!! Plus, she's rude..won't answer questions that we have pertaining to the subject we're talkin about. UGH!! It's just frustrating!!!
> 
> For the most part, I'm doing ok. I've had depression really bad up until about a week ago and it's slowly going away. Thanks for your concern!!!
> 
> Unfortunately guys, I won't be able to go to DAP. My grandmother has taken a turn for the worse and we don't know if she's going to make it until the end of the year. So, I'm going to try and go to visit her every weekend I don't have to work(she lives in Michigan) until she gets better or whatever may happen!!
> 
> I was really looking foward to meeting ALOT of you in person and having some fun!! But, I just don't think I'd feel comfortable being there knowing that she's sick. But, I'll keep reading and looking out for pictures and posts from DAP!!!



Glad school is at least somewhat going well.

And can't wait to see you at another DIS event!!!


----------



## tlcoke

baby1disney said:


> For the most part, I'm doing ok. I've had depression really bad up until about a week ago and it's slowly going away. Thanks for your concern!!!
> 
> Unfortunately guys, I won't be able to go to DAP. My grandmother has taken a turn for the worse and we don't know if she's going to make it until the end of the year. So, I'm going to try and go to visit her every weekend I don't have to work(she lives in Michigan) until she gets better or whatever may happen!!
> 
> I was really looking foward to meeting ALOT of you in person and having some fun!! But, I just don't think I'd feel comfortable being there knowing that she's sick. But, I'll keep reading and looking out for pictures and posts from DAP!!!



Sorry to hear about your Grandmother, illness with a love one around the holidays some what takes the joy out the enjoyment for everyone.  Try to keep everyone's spirits up by remember the good times shared with the family member.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Hi Todd!!!
> 
> I have a question for you: You do work with computers right?



Not really. I mean I do, but I am by no means a computer guy.


----------



## corky441

sorry you won't be joinging us at DAP Terrie.

you didn't put out any non-refundable $ hopefully.


----------



## tlcoke

Got to go process a mailing list....I get to create more Junk Mail for Alumni....Woo Hoo!!


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Glad school is at least somewhat going well.
> 
> And can't wait to see you at another DIS event!!!


Awww!!! Thanks Todd!!! I can't wait to meet the famous and Fabulous Tiara Todd!!!



tlcoke said:


> Sorry to hear about your Grandmother, illness with a love one around the holidays some what takes the joy out the enjoyment for everyone.  Try to keep everyone's spirits up by remember the good times shared with the family member.


I will...Thanks tl!!! She's a strong and stubbor woman, so I'm hoping that will play a big part in her health!!



jeanigor said:


> Not really. I mean I do, but I am by no means a computer guy.


Oh..ok. I was just going to ask if you work with Microsoft Office 2007 and ask you if you like it or not.

Corky...no..I didn't put anything down. I was going to stay off site anyways, so I can just go and cancel the reservation without any worries. All I ask is that if anyone "happens" to have a Minnie Mouse on hand at the events, just take a pic of her there for me!! That way I can feel like I'm there!!!


----------



## TXYankee

baby1disney said:


> School is going. I'm doing really well in my Computer and Application class. Psychology..that's another story in itself!! The teacher hasn't even read the book and is giving us things that don't even pertain to the class!! In one homework assignment she gave us, she took material from another book from another class she taught at a different school!!!
> 
> So..we went to the dean to talk to her because over 60% of the class failed the first test becasue she wasn't clear as to what we had to study for. We asked her and she said certain parts and certain pages. Then when we study for that, most of the test didn't even cover what our notes were!!! Plus, she's rude..won't answer questions that we have pertaining to the subject we're talkin about. UGH!! It's just frustrating!!!
> 
> For the most part, I'm doing ok. I've had depression really bad up until about a week ago and it's slowly going away. Thanks for your concern!!!
> 
> Unfortunately guys, I won't be able to go to DAP. My grandmother has taken a turn for the worse and we don't know if she's going to make it until the end of the year. So, I'm going to try and go to visit her every weekend I don't have to work(she lives in Michigan) until she gets better or whatever may happen!!
> 
> I was really looking foward to meeting ALOT of you in person and having some fun!! But, I just don't think I'd feel comfortable being there knowing that she's sick. But, I'll keep reading and looking out for pictures and posts from DAP!!!



Hi Terrie!

I am glad school is going OK!  It soulds like the Psych teacher is a handfull!So sorry about your Grandmother.  She and your family will be in my thoughts.  I was looking forward to meeting you at DAP too but family has to come first!  I will have a slushie in France in your honour!

Take care of yourself and your family.  Time together is never wasted.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

baby1disney said:


> For the most part, I'm doing ok. I've had depression really bad up until about a week ago and it's slowly going away. Thanks for your concern!!!
> 
> Unfortunately guys, I won't be able to go to DAP. My grandmother has taken a turn for the worse and we don't know if she's going to make it until the end of the year. So, I'm going to try and go to visit her every weekend I don't have to work(she lives in Michigan) until she gets better or whatever may happen!!
> 
> I was really looking foward to meeting ALOT of you in person and having some fun!! But, I just don't think I'd feel comfortable being there knowing that she's sick. But, I'll keep reading and looking out for pictures and posts from DAP!!!


Sorry to hear about your depression and your Grandmother Terrie.  I want to wish you all the best.  Take care of yourself and your Grandmother.  Sounds like you have a lot going on right now.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Awww!!! Thanks Todd!!! I can't wait to meet the famous and Fabulous Tiara Todd!!!



Glad you remember who I am.



baby1disney said:


> Oh..ok. I was just going to ask if you work with Microsoft Office 2007 and ask you if you like it or not.



I work with XP Professional that has 2007 Office programs I think? It took some getting used to from the familiarity of the 2005(?) line.


----------



## jeanigor

Oh. And I'll keep my eyes peeled for a good Minnie photo op.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Oh. And I'll keep my eyes peeled for a good Minnie photo op.



Maybe we can get a group picture during the christmas party.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I work every day! Some days I work harder than others.....



And these would be the days you do not post as much?


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> In honor of Tonya, mistress of the lightsaber, being released from jury duty...



Fabulous!
I spent a year on grand jury. Learned a lot about life as I never knew it!


----------



## TXYankee

tlcoke said:


> Maybe we can get a group picture during the christmas party.



*YOu know the rules......*

Minnie could stand in for Terrie!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Maybe we can get a group picture during the christmas party.



Post with names so I can get to know the people I haven't met.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Post with names so I can get to know the people I haven't met.



We should resurrect the Post a photo of your self thread....


----------



## wildfan1473

OMG - remind me never to go to the Community Board again, no matter how bored I am


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Maybe we can get a group picture during the christmas party.



Good idea.


----------



## tlcoke

tlcoke said:


> Maybe we can get a group picture during the christmas party.





TXYankee said:


> *YOu know the rules......*
> 
> Minnie could stand in for Terrie!



We have to all be together at an opportune time back in Toon Town at Minnie's house to get the group shot.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Maybe we can get a group picture during the christmas party.





wildfan1473 said:


> OMG - remind me never to go to the Community Board again, no matter how bored I am



Silly, Jen. Stay here where people are civilized and caring.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> We should resurrect the Post a photo of your self thread....



I think there are two or three of them out there.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> OMG - remind me never to go to the Community Board again, no matter how bored I am



You should know better than that.


----------



## TXYankee

tlcoke said:


> Maybe we can get a group picture during the christmas party.



Quick question DAP friends, I have to purchase my MVMCP tickets for DAP.  I thought I read about some discounts for DAP sunday.  Can anyone save me some searching and give me the scoop?  Many thanks!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> We have to all be together at an opportune time back in Toon Town at Minnie's house to get the group shot.



And with Toon Town being re-imagined into a bigger better Fantasy Land, I think a photo op there would be a wise choice....


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Quick question DAP friends, I have to purchase my MVMCP tickets for DAP.  I thought I read about some discounts for DAP sunday.  Can anyone save me some searching and give me the scoop?  Many thanks!



Annual Pass discount now applies for 12/13 as long as there are discounted tickets still available.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> And with Toon Town being re-imagined into a bigger better Fantasy Land, I think a photo op there would be a wise choice....



Minnie was staged at her house during MNSSHP, so I would assume the same for the Christmas Party.


----------



## corky441

Podcast is recording now -

go to the Good News-Bad News thread Kevin started earlier


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> Annual Pass discount now applies for 12/13 as long as there are discounted tickets still available.



I don't have an AP.  Oh well.  No discount for me, more money for Mickey!


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> Podcast is recording now -
> 
> go to the Good News-Bad News thread Kevin started earlier



I am going back and forth.


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> I don't have an AP.  Oh well.  No discount for me, more money for Mickey!



Perhaps there is an early ticket discount? Not sure. I wasn't in charge of our tickets.


----------



## tlcoke

TXYankee said:


> I don't have an AP.  Oh well.  No discount for me, more money for Mickey!



Purchase early for $52.00 

The discount also include DVC/AP holders for $49.00


----------



## TXYankee

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps there is an early ticket discount? Not sure. I wasn't in charge of our tickets.



Thanks Todd...Oh no!  Now I have to go onto the Disney web site!  Wish me luck!


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Thanks Todd...Oh no!  Now I have to go onto the Disney web site!  Wish me luck!



I hope you have better luck than Jen did on the community board.


----------



## jeanigor

1. AnneR   	577
2. tlcoke 	548
3. jeanigor 	547
4. katscradle 	435
5. mainegal 	189
6. wildfan1473 	181
7. Launchpad11B 	180
8. kathrna 	175
9. aspen37 	175
10. Tonya2426 	166
11. DVCsince02 	149
12. corky441 	145
13. spaddy 	137
14. tickledtink33 	130
15. disneydreamgirl 	118
16. scarlett873 	109
17. 3guysandagal 	108
18. georgemoe 	92
19. hideeh 	90
20. sshaw10060 	87


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> 1. AnneR   	577
> 2. tlcoke 	548
> 3. jeanigor 	547
> 4. katscradle 	435
> 5. mainegal 	189
> 6. wildfan1473 	181
> 7. Launchpad11B 	180
> 8. kathrna 	175
> 9. aspen37 	175
> 10. Tonya2426 	166
> 11. DVCsince02 	149
> 12. corky441 	145
> 13. spaddy 	137
> 14. tickledtink33 	130
> 15. disneydreamgirl 	118
> 16. scarlett873 	109
> 17. 3guysandagal 	108
> 18. georgemoe 	92
> 19. hideeh 	90
> 20. sshaw10060 	87



I am just barely staying ahead of you.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I am just barely staying ahead of you.


----------



## tlcoke

Best time for a group Picture would be at 7:00 in Toon Town. Then we can mosey our separate ways or as a large group.


----------



## baby1disney

TXYankee said:


> Hi Terrie!
> 
> I am glad school is going OK!  It soulds like the Psych teacher is a handfull!So sorry about your Grandmother.  She and your family will be in my thoughts.  I was looking forward to meeting you at DAP too but family has to come first!  I will have a slushie in France in your honour!
> 
> Take care of yourself and your family.  Time together is never wasted.


Thank you!! I was looking foward to meeting you, too!!!



Mouse Skywalker said:


> Sorry to hear about your depression and your Grandmother Terrie.  I want to wish you all the best.  Take care of yourself and your Grandmother.  Sounds like you have a lot going on right now.


Yes..I do have alot on my plate..so to speak. But, I'm a strong person. Sometimes, I just need to wind down and reboot to become ME again!!!Thank you for your thoughts and concerns!!



jeanigor said:


> Glad you remember who I am.
> 
> 
> 
> I work with XP Professional that has 2007 Office programs I think? It took some getting used to from the familiarity of the 2005(?) line.


Todd..how could I ever forget you?!?! You were one of the first few people that helped me and welcomed me when I joined this wonderful board!! Plus..you alwaysed(however you spell that)answered my questions...even if they were stupid!!LOL!!



jeanigor said:


> Oh. And I'll keep my eyes peeled for a good Minnie photo op.


WOOHOO!!!!



tlcoke said:


> Maybe we can get a group picture during the christmas party.





TXYankee said:


> *YOu know the rules......*
> 
> Minnie could stand in for Terrie!


Awwww!!! That is sooo sweet for you guys to even consider this!! You have made me cry..but in a good way!!! I think I can finally say this: Welcome Home, Terrie!! Welcome Home!!!"

You guys are awesome and I wouldn't trade you for anything!!!


----------



## TXYankee

tlcoke said:


> Best time for a group Picture would be at 7:00 in Toon Town. Then we can mosey our separate ways or as a large group.



Should Todd add it to the event list?


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Best time for a group Picture would be at 7:00 in Toon Town. Then we can mosey our separate ways or as a large group.





TXYankee said:


> Should Todd add it to the event list?



Mini Minnie Meet


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Mini Minnie Meet


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Should Todd add it to the event list?



Perhaps at a time earlier than 7pm for those who don't have MVMCP tickets?


----------



## wildfan1473

TXYankee said:


> Thanks Todd...Oh no!  Now I have to go onto the Disney web site!  Wish me luck!



good luck - you're going to need it!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps at a time earlier than 7pm for those who don't have MVMCP tickets?



I don't know what time Minnie is in her house prior to the party.  I know she was not there at least 1/2 hour before the Halloween Party.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Mini Minnie Meet


----------



## tlcoke

tlcoke said:


> I don't know what time Minnie is in her house prior to the party.  I know she was not there at least 1/2 hour before the Halloween Party.



We need someone to get a Character Meet & Greet Schedule for the day of a Party Night, so that we could plan this accordingly.


----------



## scarlett873

Alright kids...I'm getting ready for work! Have fun and stay outta trouble! I'll fill y'all in later!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I don't know what time Minnie is in her house prior to the party.  I know she was not there at least 1/2 hour before the Halloween Party.



Sounds like we need some recon from a local. I mean a townie.


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> I don't know what time Minnie is in her house prior to the party.  I know she was not there at least 1/2 hour before the Halloween Party.



We were at the MK on a MNSSHP day last month - we were getting pictures taken with the Princesses, and they shut the line down after us, it was a little after 6:00.  It was actually neat, because we were the last ones and the boys got to spend about 15 minutes with all of them by themselves, but then they went and got ready for the Halloween party.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Sounds like we need some recon from a local. I mean a townie.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Alright kids...I'm getting ready for work! Have fun and stay outta trouble! I'll fill y'all in later!



Have fun. Don't forget to smile. Don't choke anybody.


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> Alright kids...I'm getting ready for work! Have fun and stay outta trouble! I'll fill y'all in later!



Good luck and have fun!

This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> We were at the MK on a MNSSHP day last month - we were getting pictures taken with the Princesses, and they shut the line down after us, it was a little after 6:00.  It was actually neat, because we were the last ones and the boys got to spend about 15 minutes with all of them by themselves, but then they went and got ready for the Halloween party.



Based on this we would want to do it around 5:30 pm.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> We were at the MK on a MNSSHP day last month - we were getting pictures taken with the Princesses, and they shut the line down after us, it was a little after 6:00.  It was actually neat, because we were the last ones and the boys got to spend about 15 minutes with all of them by themselves, but then they went and got ready for the Halloween party.



Then perhaps after the Dole Whip meet at the Poly saunter over to Toon Town?


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Alright kids...I'm getting ready for work! Have fun and stay outta trouble! I'll fill y'all in later!



Good Luck Tonight & Remember the number 1 rule in Customer Service..The customer is always right...


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Then perhaps after the Dole Whip meet at the Poly saunter over to Toon Town?



That would be the best way.  We can commandeer the Train and ride it to Toon Town.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Good Luck Tonight & Remember the number 1 rule in Customer Service..The customer is always right...



That is soooo not the rule. That is the tag line of know-it-all customers.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Mini Minnie Meet




M.M.M. - those were my maiden name initials


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> That is soooo not the rule. That is the tag line of know-it-all customers.



True, but good customer service is making the customer happy...Then they return and buy more stuff.


----------



## corky441

scarlett873 said:


> Alright kids...I'm getting ready for work! Have fun and stay outta trouble! I'll fill y'all in later!



Have a good night Brandie - good luck on the new job


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> True, but good customer service is making the customer happy...Then they return and buy more stuff.



Good Customer Service and ensuring Customer Satisfaction are two different things.

The blanket statement "The Customer is always right" is untrue. Especially in chain retail stores. "The customer should leave feeling satisfied with their experience" is more on target.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> That is soooo not the rule. That is the tag line of know-it-all customers.



    Exactly !!!

I've worked customer service....

Hello, Doctor's answering service may I help you?
I WANT to talk to the doctor.
I'm sorry the doctor isn't available, may I take a message?
I WANT to talk to the doctor.
I'm sorry, it's 3:00 am and the doctor isn't taking calls right now.
LET ME SPEAK TO THE ______ doctor NOW ______

fun times


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor said:


> Good Customer Service and ensuring Customer Satisfaction are two different things.
> 
> The blanket statement "The Customer is always right" is untrue. Especially in chain retail stores. "The customer should leave feeling satisfied with their experience" is more on *target*.



Hahahahah Sometimes I crack myself up!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Hahahahah Sometimes I crack myself up!!!



Wocka wocka wocka!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Good Customer Service and ensuring Customer Satisfaction are two different things.
> 
> The blanket statement "The Customer is always right" is untrue. Especially in chain retail stores. "The customer should leave feeling satisfied with their experience" is more on target.





jeanigor said:


> Hahahahah Sometimes I crack myself up!!!



I'm assuming that pun was intended?  

I got it right away


----------



## tickledtink33

scarlett873 said:


> Alright kids...I'm getting ready for work! Have fun and stay outta trouble! I'll fill y'all in later!



We'll be waiting


----------



## wildfan1473

DVCsince02 said:


> Wocka wocka wocka!


----------



## tlcoke

I have had to argue with my share of customer.  I learned to let them vent and get it off their chest.. then work to resolve their issue to make them happy and we don't lose our shirts in the process, especially if it is not our fault.  I have had bosses who would give away printing just because a customer complained, before knowing the facts.  I always checked the facts before negotiating any discounts or free reprints.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Hahahahah Sometimes I crack myself up!!!





All Hail Tiara Todd


----------



## jeanigor

*Booo!! The bear's not funny!*
*But he's better than the other guy!​*


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> Hahahahah Sometimes I crack myself up!!!



How clever


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


>



I love these guys!!!


----------



## tickledtink33

jeanigor said:


> *Booo!! The bear's not funny!*
> *But he's better than the other guy!​*



I LOVE these guys!


----------



## wildfan1473

Random piece of trivia I found today - Mr. Snuffleupagus' first name is Aloysius


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> I'm assuming that pun was intended?
> 
> I got it right away



Totally unintended. Didn't catch it until I was re-reading it.


----------



## tlcoke

Kevin, Just predicted Sleet & Freezing Rain for the forecast at DAP.


----------



## tickledtink33

tlcoke said:


> I love these guys!!!





tickledtink33 said:


> I LOVE these guys!



We posted the same thing at the same time.  



Great minds think alike!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I love these guys!!!





tickledtink33 said:


> I LOVE these guys!



GMTA!!!



wildfan1473 said:


> Random piece of trivia I found today - Mr. Snuffleupagus' first name is Aloysius



Interesting.

Waldorf's Wife's name is Astoria.


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> We posted the same thing at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Kevin, Just predicted Sleet & Freezing Rain for the forecast at DAP.



Awesome. I will look like I belong in Blizzard Beach with my Hawaiian shirts and snow!


----------



## jeanigor

tickledtink33 said:


> We posted the same thing at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds think alike!





jeanigor said:


> GMTA!!!



Double GMTA!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> GMTA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Waldorf's Wife's name is Astoria.



So is that why there is an equal sign for Waldorf=Astoria?  This has always bugged me.


----------



## hideeh

scarlett873 said:


> Alright kids...I'm getting ready for work! Have fun and stay outta trouble! I'll fill y'all in later!



Good Luck!


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> So is that why there is an equal sign for Waldorf=Astoria?  This has always bugged me.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> So is that why there is an equal sign for Waldorf=Astoria?  This has always bugged me.





> The hotel is now branded as the Waldorf=Astoria, with a double hyphen, but originally a single hyphen was employed between "Waldorf" and "Astoria," as recalled by a popular expression and song, "Meet Me at the Hyphen".



Because Waldorf-Astoria would be too common.


----------



## wildfan1473

Interesting, the New York hotel was originally 2 different hotels, one built by William Waldorf Astor and one built by John Jacob Astor IV, who was killed on the Titanic.  There is a private rail platform underneath.  

DH and I stayed there for my 30th birthday, it was really cool.  Back when we dreamed our 10th Anniversary would be an extended Mediterranean cruise, not a family trip to WDW!


----------



## wildfan1473

And after all of that, I had my  moment

you were talking about the muppet Waldorf!!!!!!!!!! 

My only excuse is I'm in bed sick and not thinking properly.

In my defense, Waldorf and his wife Astoria were, in fact, named after the Waldorf Astoria Hotel


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Interesting, the New York hotel was originally 2 different hotels, one built by William Waldorf Astor and one built by John Jacob Astor IV, who was killed on the Titanic.  There is a private rail platform underneath.
> 
> DH and I stayed there for my 30th birthday, it was really cool.  Back when we dreamed our 10th Anniversary would be an extended Mediterranean cruise, not a family trip to WDW!



Their site says that select rooms start at $299.


----------



## baby1disney

WOW!!! When I made a simple request for a pic with Minnie at one of the events, I didn't think you guys would literally take it seriously!!! LMAO!! And..on top of that..have Todd make another spread sheet for it!!

You guys have no ideal just how much this means to me!!! I wouldn't even know where to begin to pay you back for this!! Thank you all for being there for me thru all of my stupid antics, depression, happy days, etc!! It's really nice to know you have people out their rooting and pulling for you, even if you haven't "met" yet!!

I LOVE each and every one of you and I appreciate all of the thoughts, concerns, and love for me and my family!! Thank you!!


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> My only excuse is I'm in bed sick and not thinking properly.



 It was your fever talking....

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Their site says that select rooms start at $299.



That is the same price the FW cabins were before I used my AP discount. 

It wasn't nearly that expensive when we went.  And we weren't in a select room.  It was actually quite comparable to most other hotels in the area, which is why we opted to stay there.


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


>



Hi Jen!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


>


----------



## wildfan1473

DVCsince02 said:


>


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> Because Waldorf-Astoria would be too common.





wildfan1473 said:


> Interesting, the New York hotel was originally 2 different hotels, one built by William Waldorf Astor and one built by John Jacob Astor IV, who was killed on the Titanic.  There is a private rail platform underneath.
> 
> DH and I stayed there for my 30th birthday, it was really cool.  Back when we dreamed our 10th Anniversary would be an extended Mediterranean cruise, not a family trip to WDW!





wildfan1473 said:


> And after all of that, I had my  moment
> 
> you were talking about the muppet Waldorf!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My only excuse is I'm in bed sick and not thinking properly.
> 
> In my defense, Waldorf and his wife Astoria were, in fact, named after the Waldorf Astoria Hotel





jeanigor said:


> Their site says that select rooms start at $299.



Wow, this thread does skew off every now and then doesn't it??


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> Wow, this thread does skew off every now and then doesn't it??



All this was just from a picture of the Muppets.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> That is the same price the FW cabins were before I used my AP discount.
> 
> It wasn't nearly that expensive when we went.  And we weren't in a select room.  It was actually quite comparable to most other hotels in the area, which is why we opted to stay there.



I took the 'select' room to mean the one that is next to the elevator that is 25 sq ft smaller. Not a good type of select...


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Wow, this thread does skew off every now and then doesn't it??



Skew? Us? Never!!! Strictly on topic!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


>


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I took the 'select' room to mean the one that is next to the elevator that is 25 sq ft smaller. Not a good type of select...



It's the broom closet converted to a Resort Room. - No Window and you are next to the Elevator.


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> All this was just from a picture of the Muppets.



That's why I love this thread - I am so excited to be able to meet you all in person next month. I can't imagine a better group of people to know that everyone here in "DIS-land"


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


>



I got to find a source of good Smiley's


----------



## tlcoke

corky441 said:


> That's why I love this thread - I am so excited to be able to meet you all in person next month. I can't imagine a better group of people to know that everyone here in "DIS-land"


----------



## corky441

tlcoke said:


> It's the broom closet converted to a Resort Room. - No Window and you are next to the Elevator.




Reminds me of that Seinfeld episode when Elaine tries to get Chinese food delivered to the janitor closet


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> That's why I love this thread - I am so excited to be able to meet you all in person next month. I can't imagine a better group of people to know that everyone here in "DIS-land"



I promise I can stay on topic longer in person. On the boards its har----SQUIRREL!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I got to find a source of good Smiley's



Google is your friend.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> I promise I can stay on topic longer in person. On the boards its har----SQUIRREL!!!





A.D.D. to the DIS -degree


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> A.D.D. to the DIS -degree



And this is me sugar and alcohol free....just sayin'


----------



## tlcoke

Woo Hoo!! I just got a Discount PIN from WDW for dates through out next year, which include December 2010.  I'll have to do some pricing for before & after the Podcast Cruise.  I also have my free flight trip to plan.


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> And this is me sugar and alcohol free....just sayin'



DAP is going to be much fun....

wish I didn't have to run off, but today is car check-up/oil change day.

see you all tomorrow - have a great rest of the day


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> Wow, this thread does skew off every now and then doesn't it??



This comment had me laughing so hard I cried.

Honestly, Todd, Tracey and a few others have done a tremendous job keeping me entertained today, and I am very grateful for it.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Woo Hoo!! I just got a Discount PIN from WDW for dates through out next year, which include December 2010.  I'll have to do some pricing for before & after the Podcast Cruise.  I also have my free flight trip to plan.



Awesome. Sounds like you are going to have a cheap trip. <cough>Wine and Dash<cough>


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> This comment had me laughing so hard I cried.
> 
> Honestly, Todd, Tracey and a few others have done a tremendous job keeping me entertained today, and I am very grateful for it.



Think nothing of it.


----------



## mainegal

corky441 said:


> Wow, this thread does skew off every now and then doesn't it??



I thought this was the Disapalooza thread.... 
What's a mascot to do?!


----------



## wildfan1473

corky441 said:


> A.D.D. to the DIS -degree



I resemble that remark


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> DAP is going to be much fun....
> 
> wish I didn't have to run off, but today is car check-up/oil change day.
> 
> see you all tomorrow - have a great rest of the day



See you in the morning. (After page 400...)


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Woo Hoo!! I just got a Discount PIN from WDW for dates through out next year, which include December 2010.  I'll have to do some pricing for before & after the Podcast Cruise.  I also have my free flight trip to plan.





Did you get it via email or snail mail?

This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds. C'mon, 1 second? REALLY?


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> And this is me sugar and alcohol free....just sayin'



I find sugar and alcohol make me more focused.  What does that mean?



tlcoke said:


> Woo Hoo!! I just got a Discount PIN from WDW for dates through out next year, which include December 2010.  I'll have to do some pricing for before & after the Podcast Cruise.  I also have my free flight trip to plan.



How exciting!!!  I never get PINs.


----------



## wildfan1473

mainegal said:


> I thought this was the Disapalooza thread....
> What's a mascot to do?!



Cheer us on!


----------



## Launchpad11B

baby1disney said:


> WOW!!! When I made a simple request for a pic with Minnie at one of the events, I didn't think you guys would literally take it seriously!!! LMAO!! And..on top of that..have Todd make another spread sheet for it!!
> 
> You guys have no ideal just how much this means to me!!! I wouldn't even know where to begin to pay you back for this!! Thank you all for being there for me thru all of my stupid antics, depression, happy days, etc!! It's really nice to know you have people out their rooting and pulling for you, even if you haven't "met" yet!!
> 
> I LOVE each and every one of you and I appreciate all of the thoughts, concerns, and love for me and my family!! Thank you!!



Who are you again?


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> This comment had me laughing so hard I cried.
> 
> Honestly, Todd, Tracey and a few others have done a tremendous job keeping me entertained today, and I am very grateful for it.



Glad we could keep you company in while you recuperate.


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> How exciting!!!  I never get PINs.



I got mine apparently from checking resort availability for DAP.


----------



## mainegal

I am afraid I cannot be as entertaining as some people here.
Wish I could be.
But I have to work!


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> I am afraid I cannot be as entertaining as some people here.
> Wish I could be.
> But I have to work!



I have reviewed, printed and assembled plans for five buildings.
Set up a blackberry.
Revised two sets of drawings.
Had lunch and chatted with you all today. I feel it has been a productive day.


----------



## mainegal

wildfan1473 said:


> Cheer us on!



Rah Rah Rah! 
GO DAP, GO! 
Rah Rah Rah!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I am afraid I cannot be as entertaining as some people here.
> Wish I could be.
> But I have to work!



I am working, but we are slow, so when I disappear for a while, that is when I have a job to work on.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I got mine apparently from checking resort availability for DAP.



Please let us know when you plan on checking for availability again, so that we may do the same.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Awesome. Sounds like you are going to have a cheap trip. <cough>*Wine and Dash*<cough>



I'll have to check if those dates are included in the Pin....As it is select dates.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> I find sugar and alcohol make me more focused.  What does that mean?



Captain Morgan girl are we? 



mainegal said:


> I am afraid I cannot be as entertaining as some people here.
> Wish I could be.
> *But I have to work!*



Who you kidding Lyn? You're here just as much as everyone else.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I have reviewed, printed and assembled plans for five buildings.
> Set up a blackberry.
> Revised two sets of drawings.
> Had lunch and chatted with you all today. I feel it has been a productive day.



Wow, I'm impressed


----------



## DVCsince02

I got throught to TICKET SERVICES!!!!



First time I called I got "Eden".  She gave me the "go to guest services" line.

Just called back and got Jessica.  She cancelled my old tickets, sending new ones and crediting me the 6 bucks and change to my card.

While on the phone, I explained how I called earlier and got Eden and what she said.  Jessica promised to explain to Eden the correct process.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I'll have to check if those dates are included in the Pin....As it is select dates.



I was trying to be subtle.....


----------



## Launchpad11B

mainegal said:


> I am afraid I cannot be as entertaining as some people here.
> Wish I could be.
> But I have to work!



I hope you're kidding! You're all over these boards all day long!


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> I was trying to be subtle.....



Not  - going - to - happen.


----------



## wildfan1473

georgemoe said:


> Captain Morgan girl are we?
> 
> 
> 
> Who you kidding Lyn? You're here just as much as everyone else.



AnneR  577 
jeanigor  576 
tlcoke  574 
katscradle  435 
wildfan1473  198 
*mainegal  192 *
Launchpad11B  181 
kathrna  175 
aspen37  175 
Tonya2426  

Yep, she's #5 on the list


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> I got throught to TICKET SERVICES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> First time I called I got "Eden".  She gave me the "go to guest services" line.
> 
> Just called back and got Jessica.  She cancelled my old tickets, sending new ones and crediting me the 6 bucks and change to my card.
> 
> While on the phone, I explained how I called earlier and got Eden and what she said.  Jessica promised to explain to Eden the correct process.



Woo Hoo!!! Hopefully 'Eden' will be able to help others now.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I was trying to be subtle.....



In the words of Larry the Cable Guy...

I don't care who you are, that there is funny


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> I got throught to TICKET SERVICES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> First time I called I got "Eden".  She gave me the "go to guest services" line.
> 
> Just called back and got Jessica.  She cancelled my old tickets, sending new ones and crediting me the 6 bucks and change to my card.
> 
> While on the phone, I explained how I called earlier and got Eden and what she said.  Jessica promised to explain to Eden the correct process.



I never got back through, I will try again in the morning, as their office closes at 4:30.


----------



## DVCsince02

tlcoke said:


> I got mine apparently from checking resort availability for DAP.



How did you do that?


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> AnneR  577
> jeanigor  576
> tlcoke  574
> katscradle  435
> wildfan1473  198
> *mainegal  192 *
> Launchpad11B  181
> kathrna  175
> aspen37  175
> Tonya2426
> 
> Yep, she's #5 on the list



That means that with this post I should reclaim #1....


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> I have reviewed, printed and assembled plans for five buildings.
> Set up a blackberry.
> Revised two sets of drawings.
> Had lunch and chatted with you all today. I feel it has been a productive day.



Very impressed Todd!!! It's like there was five of you in one place today!! Imagine: A world with five Todd's!!! NOW..that would be impressive, fun, and just downright AWESOME!!!


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Captain Morgan girl are we?



Yes I am. Maybe I will have a Captain and Coke tonight.  It has been a while.


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> How did you do that?



I made sure I logged in to my WDW account then did my search, so it knew who I was.


----------



## wildfan1473

baby1disney said:


> Very impressed Todd!!! It's like there was five of you in one place today!! Imagine: A world with five Todd's!!! NOW..that would be impressive, fun, and just downright AWESOME!!!



No, actually, that would be downright scary 









just kidding!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I was trying to be subtle.....



I noticed the *whisper*, so I made it *scream*.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> No, actually, that would be downright scary



My thought exactly...


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Very impressed Todd!!! It's like there was five of you in one place today!! Imagine: A world with five Todd's!!! NOW..that would be impressive, fun, and just downright AWESOME!!!



I don't think I could handle that world. Let alone ask anyone else to. But it would be good for the tiara making industry....


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> No, actually, that would be downright scary
> 
> just kidding!





tlcoke said:


> My thought exactly...



Why I oughta!!!


----------



## tlcoke

We have surpassed Anne.

jeanigor   	580
tlcoke 	578
AnneR 	577


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Why I oughta!!!



 (you know we love you when we pick on you)


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> We have surpassed Anne.
> 
> jeanigor   	580
> tlcoke 	578
> AnneR 	577



Until she gets home. And we need to leave for our own.



tlcoke said:


> (you know we love you when we pick on you)



Congrats on 5800.

And I know you do.


----------



## Annette_VA

Earlier today, a guy was walking down the sidewalk in front of our store.  It took me a second to realize he was wearing a tiara.  It took me another second to realize that that should've thrown me.  I think I've been hanging around Todd too much.


----------



## jeanigor

Annette_VA said:


> Earlier at work today, a guy was walking down the sidewalk in front of our store.  It took me a second to realize he was wearing a tiara.  It took me another second to realize that that should've thrown me.  I think I've been hanging around Todd too much.



That makes me have a proud little tear in my eye.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Why I oughta!!!



You know we love you


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Until she gets home. And we need to leave for our own.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on 5800.
> 
> And I know you do.



Yes, But I'll come back this evening and at least attempt to keep up.


----------



## baby1disney

Todd..you're right in a way..but think about all of the possibilities!!!! LOL!!!

Well..I see men in tiaras all the time...but that's because..well it's too much to explain on here!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Annette_VA said:


> Earlier today, a guy was walking down the sidewalk in front of our store.  It took me a second to realize he was wearing a tiara.  It took me another second to realize that that should've thrown me.  I think I've been hanging around Todd too much.





This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 8 seconds.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Yes, But I'll come back this evening and at least attempt to keep up.



We'll see how long dinner lasts at Changs. I may return tonight.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Congrats on 5800.
> 
> And I know you do.



Didn't even catch that I got 5800, happens when you are not even trying..


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> We'll see how long dinner lasts at Changs. I may return tonight.



Maybe we will see you tonight then.  Enjoy your dinner.

BTW:


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Maybe we will see you tonight then.  Enjoy your dinner.
> 
> BTW:



Thank you. But I prefer Birthmonth. Just like Lyn. Means the party can last longer. Kinda like a Disney celebration. (ie-Year of a Million Dreams)


----------



## mainegal

wildfan1473 said:


> AnneR  577
> jeanigor  576
> tlcoke  574
> katscradle  435
> wildfan1473  198
> *mainegal  192 *
> Launchpad11B  181
> kathrna  175
> aspen37  175
> Tonya2426
> 
> Yep, she's #5 on the list




I guess I am still a "wanna go gal" mascot.
That's me - always wanna go someplace!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Thank you. But I prefer Birthmonth. Just like Lyn. Means the party can last longer. Kinda like a Disney celebration. (ie-Year of a Million Dreams)



That allows you to celebrate longer and with more peeps


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I guess I am still a "wanna go gal" mascot.
> That's me - always wanna go someplace!



You just don't want to miss out on all the fun, even in spirit.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> That allows you to celebrate longer and with more peeps



I'm thinking about ending the Birthmonth celebration around 7pm on 12/14. That way the folks on the plane ride home can share it too. Right before I pass out from sheer exhaustion.


----------



## tlcoke

10 more posts and I hit 1800, can I do it before I go home?


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> To quote my middle niece's comment to her mother when DN was 4, "Well, you married him."
> 
> Kim




That I did, and it was the best thing I ever did!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> 10 more posts and I hit 1800, can I do it before I go home?



Of course you can. I didn't expect to pass 9700 today. That makes my daily average shrink. Even if I only post while at work, it is around 20 per day.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I'm thinking about ending the Birthmonth celebration around 7pm on 12/14.



We will need Party Tiaras and favors to celebrate..



jeanigor said:


> That way the folks on the plane ride home can share it too. Right before I pass out from sheer exhaustion.



I think we all will be doing that on our flights home.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> We have surpassed Anne.
> 
> jeanigor   	580
> tlcoke 	578
> AnneR 	577




Todd and Tracey = the "T Team" of entertainment!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Of course you can. I didn't expect to pass 9700 today. That makes my daily average shrink. Even if I only post while at work, it is around 20 per day.



I have been chatting quite a lot today... more than usual in a typical work day.  I am waiting for the customer with the gotta have it Rush job at 5 pm next Tuesday, who forgot when Thanksgiving is.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Hi John! Guess what I just got in the mail? I don't have my phone with me so I will call you guys tonight. The package was small enough that I can fit it in my suitcase. So I will bring your guys stuff with me to DAP. You guys can grab it when we go over to GF for dinner and spa time.



OHH I am so excited!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Todd and Tracey = the "T Team" of entertainment!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Yes, But I'll come back this evening and at least attempt to keep up.



And I am going to do my best to stay off and get some sleep tonight.

And not fall and hurt myself.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> And I am going to do my best to stay off and get some sleep tonight.
> 
> And not fall and hurt myself.



I have been logging on while watching TV, however the boards have been getting more attention than the TV lately.


----------



## mainegal

wildfan1473 said:


> This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 8 seconds.



This can be SO troublesome!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Todd and Tracey = the "T Team" of entertainment!




I pity do foo who don't include Mr. T in our T Entertainment Team!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I pity do foo who don't include Mr. T in our T Entertainment Team!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Didn't even catch that I got 5800, happens when you are not even trying..



Keep on saying, that is the best way to do it.
Do NOT try!


----------



## exwdwcm

Happy BIRTHMONTH Toddles!

Brandie- good luck tonight at the new job.   

Happy Tuesday all, another busy day.  Interview went great yesterday though and hope to hear news soon.  i hate being in limbo!  

can't wait for my laptop to be sent back on thursday, i've been DIS-less without it at night!  

oh and had a great lunch with a DISer- she isn't on this board, but on the others around here- she's great!  She just came back from WDW yesterday for a WDWCP reunion with her old roomies- she said all the stores (not just WOD) were offering 10% discount with your disney visa ($50 min) through 12/31, figured it was worth asking about when we go!  Also said she found a bag at the Emporium she loved, but figured she would find it at WOD.  Well she didn't.   So yesterday was her last day and she asked guest services her options to purchase the bag, since she didn't have a park ticket for that day since she was leaving.   They told her they have a 2 hour shopping pass.  They ran her CC for a full ticket- she went in and out in under 2 hours, came back out, they tore up the ticket and refunded her CC.   anyone ever heard of this one?  who knew???


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Keep on saying, that is the best way to do it.
> Do NOT try!



I think you are right on about that, the more you try, someone always sneaks in a grabs it.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> And I am going to do my best to stay off and get some sleep tonight.
> 
> And not fall and hurt myself.



Yes, please becareful. Else I will be forced to call lamp protective services...


----------



## tlcoke

exwdwcm said:


> Interview went great yesterday though and hope to hear news soon.  i hate being in limbo!
> 
> 
> They told her they have a 2 hour shopping pass.  They ran her CC for a full ticket- she went in and out in under 2 hours, came back out, they tore up the ticket and refunded her CC.   anyone ever heard of this one?  who knew???



Hope you get the job.  

I haven't heard of the 2 hour pass before either.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I have been logging on while watching TV, however the boards have been getting more attention than the TV lately.



Lately? I think pretty much since I found the boards....


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Alright kids...I'm getting ready for work! Have fun and stay outta trouble! I'll fill y'all in later!




Well you have probably left for work by now!
Brandie, good luck on your first day/evening!


----------



## sshaw10060

You guys are a chatty bunch today.  I am trying to keep up but failing miserably.

I was thinking today how much fun it will be to meet all of you in person.


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> Happy BIRTHMONTH Toddles!
> 
> oh and had a great lunch with a DISer- she isn't on this board, but on the others around here- she's great!  She just came back from WDW yesterday for a WDWCP reunion with her old roomies- she said all the stores (not just WOD) were offering 10% discount with your disney visa ($50 min) through 12/31, figured it was worth asking about when we go!  Also said she found a bag at the Emporium she loved, but figured she would find it at WOD.  Well she didn't.   So yesterday was her last day and she asked guest services her options to purchase the bag, since she didn't have a park ticket for that day since she was leaving.   They told her they have a 2 hour shopping pass.  They ran her CC for a full ticket- she went in and out in under 2 hours, came back out, they tore up the ticket and refunded her CC.   anyone ever heard of this one?  who knew???



Thank you.

They did something like this for me when I went to buy something at Typhoon Lagoon. (I had to get the plushie...)


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Yes, please becareful. Else I will be forced to call lamp protective services...



LPS  - We need to remove all lamps from your home, as we have had reports of Lamp Abuse...


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Well you have probably left for work by now!
> Brandie, good luck on your first day/evening!



I seem to recall she was starting at 5, so she would be starting right about now.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> You guys are a chatty bunch today.  I am trying to keep up but failing miserably.
> 
> I was thinking today how much fun it will be to meet all of you in person.



We can't wait to meet you too.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I seem to recall she was starting at 5, so she would be starting right about now.



It was 5 or 5:30.


Woo Hoo!! This is Post 1800


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> You guys are a chatty bunch today.  I am trying to keep up but failing miserably.
> 
> I was thinking today how much fun it will be to meet all of you in person.



Don't worry about keeping up. Worry about getting better.

And we can't wait to meet you either, given you don't make us cry.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> *Booo!! The bear's not funny!*
> *But he's better than the other guy!​*



I love these two, what a couple of chacters!


----------



## jeanigor

Look how close we are to 400.....


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Lately? I think pretty much since I found the boards....



For me more so in the last 3 months.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Look how close we are to 400.....



We will get there before the night is over. (unless they decide to close us down)


----------



## exwdwcm

i have all the confidence in the world that you guys will make it! lol


----------



## tlcoke

Latest post from Kevin... 

_Unedited....the show runs 1 hour 50 minutes.

We expect that the edited show will be 1 hour 40 minutes.

It's 5:00pm and we havent started the email show yet. _


----------



## georgemoe

exwdwcm said:


> Happy Tuesday all, another busy day.  Interview went great yesterday though and hope to hear news soon.  i hate being in limbo!



Hi Michelle. Good luck and hope you hear soon.


----------



## tlcoke

Woo Hoo!! I took over 1st place:

1. tlcoke   	599
2. jeanigor 	593
3. AnneR 	577
4. katscradle 	439
5. wildfan1473 	203
6. mainegal 	197
7. Launchpad11B 	182
8. kathrna 	175
9. aspen37 	175
10. Tonya2426 	166
11. corky441 	154
12. DVCsince02 	153
13. spaddy 	139
14. tickledtink33 	134
15. disneydreamgirl 	118
16. scarlett873 	110
17. 3guysandagal 	108
18. georgemoe 	94
19. hideeh 	91
20. sshaw10060 	88


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> We will get there before the night is over. (unless they decide to close us down)





exwdwcm said:


> i have all the confidence in the world that you guys will make it! lol



Yes. I don't doubt either. But I think it will be while I am at dinner....maybe I can push it back a tad....


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Woo Hoo!! I took over 1st place:
> 
> 1. tlcoke   	599
> 2. jeanigor 	593
> 3. AnneR 	577
> 4. katscradle 	439
> 5. wildfan1473 	203
> 6. mainegal 	197
> 7. Launchpad11B 	182
> 8. kathrna 	175
> 9. aspen37 	175
> 10. Tonya2426 	166
> 11. corky441 	154
> 12. DVCsince02 	153
> 13. spaddy 	139
> 14. tickledtink33 	134
> 15. disneydreamgirl 	118
> 16. scarlett873 	110
> 17. 3guysandagal 	108
> 18. georgemoe 	94
> 19. hideeh 	91
> 20. sshaw10060 	88



That clinches it. I *WILL* be back after dinner. And before too!!!


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> You guys are a chatty bunch today.  I am trying to keep up but failing miserably.
> 
> I was thinking today how much fun it will be to meet all of you in person.



Hope you're feeling better Scott. If you couldn't keep up today you can forget about tonight when the real chirping starts.


----------



## tlcoke

Must make it an even 600 posts, before I leave work for the day.  I'll be back a little later.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> That clinches it. I *WILL* be back after dinner. And before too!!!



See you later on then..


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> That clinches it. I *WILL* be back after dinner. And before too!!!



Good thing it's not ABC comedy night.


----------



## tlcoke

Hi George!!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Good thing it's not ABC comedy night.



Aww George, you remembered!!!


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Must make it an even 600 posts, before I leave work for the day.  I'll be back a little later.



My ticker says you got 603 as of now....


----------



## jeanigor

I'm heading home...see you all soon. Pre Changs.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> My ticker says you got 603 as of now....



I've posted a few more times since then..


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I'm heading home...see you all soon. Pre Changs.



See you later.


----------



## wildfan1473

Well, dang, this day just keeps getting better (insert sarcastic tone here)

Jacob came home with a rash all over his body again.  I talked with the school secretary at 11:00 and she said there was no signs of the rash.  Keith just left to take him to urgent care.


----------



## crazydisneyman

Greetings everyone.

Just wanted to see what's going on over here.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Well, dang, this day just keeps getting better (insert sarcastic tone here)
> 
> Jacob came home with a rash all over his body again.  I talked with the school secretary at 11:00 and she said there was no signs of the rash.  Keith just left to take him to urgent care.



Hopefully it is something simple and nothing serious.


----------



## tlcoke

crazydisneyman said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> Just wanted to see what's going on over here.



Hi Chris!!!  Just lots of chatting.


----------



## Launchpad11B

crazydisneyman said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> Just wanted to see what's going on over here.



Hi Chris. What's going on over here is about 100 pages of absolutely nothing.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Well, dang, this day just keeps getting better (insert sarcastic tone here)
> 
> Jacob came home with a rash all over his body again.  I talked with the school secretary at 11:00 and she said there was no signs of the rash.  Keith just left to take him to urgent care.



I hope they are able to figure out what is causing this!


----------



## Launchpad11B

tlcoke said:


> Hi Chris!!!  Just lots of chatting.



Tracey, don't you mean chatter.


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Chris. What's going on over here is about 100 pages of absolutely nothing.



It's not nothing, we are building our post count, and seeing how long they will let us go until they close the thread.  Besides, I caught up and surpassed Todd & Anne on post counts in this thread.


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> Tracey, don't you mean chatter.



Yes, or more like bantering.


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Chris. What's going on over here is about 100 pages of absolutely nothing.



It's not nothing, they have been keeping me entertained while I've been laid up sick in bed all day

OK, it's nothing, but it's been fun nothing!

Does that even make sense?


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> It's not nothing, we are building our post count, and seeing how long they will let us go until they close the thread.  *Besides, I caught up and surpassed Todd & Anne on post counts in this thread.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> It's not nothing, they have been keeping me entertained while I've been laid up sick in bed all day
> 
> OK, it's nothing, but it's been fun nothing!



It's kept me entertained on a very sloooooooooooooow day at work.


----------



## katscradle

I don't for the life of me understand this pin code stuff.
We have been going to disney now every year for 3 years and 4 visits.
We have never gotten one of these.
Yet everyone else seems to.
Someone told me I should call, I did.
They said we can't tell you that!
You would get an email!
In 3 years I have never gotten an email from disney!
All I can say is this is confusing, and I will probably never recieve a pin code!
I just find disney so frustrating!


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> It's not nothing, they have been keeping me entertained while I've been laid up sick in bed all day
> 
> OK, it's nothing, but it's been fun nothing!
> 
> Does that even make sense?



Makes perfect sense!


----------



## katscradle

Well behave, I have to go get Kenny from school!
See you in an hour!


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Hopefully it is something simple and nothing serious.





katscradle said:


> I hope they are able to figure out what is causing this!



I hope they can figure it out too!


----------



## Launchpad11B

tlcoke said:


> It's not nothing, we are building our post count, and seeing how long they will let us go until they close the thread.  Besides, I caught up and surpassed Todd & Anne on post counts in this thread.



Quite an achievement. Good for you.



wildfan1473 said:


> It's not nothing, they have been keeping me entertained while I've been laid up sick in bed all day
> 
> OK, it's nothing, but it's been fun nothing!
> 
> Does that even make sense?



Get well soon.....................and it's been nothing.



tlcoke said:


> It's kept me entertained on a very sloooooooooooooow day at work.



I'm happy you're happy. but it's still nothing.


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> It's not nothing, we are building our post count, and seeing how long they will let us go until they close the thread.  Besides, I caught up and surpassed Todd & Anne on post counts in this thread.



Wow how did that happen, didnt you work today??


----------



## Launchpad11B

Renysmom said:


> Wow how did that happen, didnt you work today??



See previous posts.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Quite an achievement. Good for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon.....................and it's been nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy you're happy. but it's still nothing.



Know what this thread needs....






Thought I would post a gun I actually own for once!!


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Maybe we can get a group picture during the christmas party.



That's a great idea, have fun organizing it   



wildfan1473 said:


> OMG - remind me never to go to the Community Board again, no matter how bored I am



Why oh why would you ever do that??


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> Wow how did that happen, didnt you work today??



I was at work, but we were slow, so I had lots of online time.


----------



## sah95

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Chris. What's going on over here is about 100 pages of absolutely nothing.



Nothing??    This is pure entertainment!!!!  
Too bad ya'll can't charge for it!!


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Well, dang, this day just keeps getting better (insert sarcastic tone here)
> 
> Jacob came home with a rash all over his body again.  I talked with the school secretary at 11:00 and she said there was no signs of the rash.  Keith just left to take him to urgent care.



Hope everything will turn out alright. Extra bummer if he misses his scout dinner.


----------



## georgemoe

tlcoke said:


> Hi George!!



Hi Tracey. 



jeanigor said:


> Aww George, you remembered!!!



Yes I did. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Chris. What's going on over here is about 100 pages of absolutely nothing.



Nothing is something right? 



Launchpad11B said:


> Tracey, don't you mean chatter.



It's the highest level of chirpyness I've seen around here in a long long time. Peep peep peep.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Chris. What's going on over here is about 100 pages of absolutely nothing.



That is what some of us are best at.


----------



## wildfan1473

Renysmom said:


> Why oh why would you ever do that??



I was bored  and  I got all caught up here and, at that time, everyone was working, and so I decided to go check out some other boards.  Trust me, I've learned my lesson.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> That's a great idea, have fun organizing it



Know what you mean.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> It's not nothing, they have been keeping me entertained while I've been laid up sick in bed all day
> 
> OK, it's nothing, but it's been fun nothing!
> 
> Does that even make sense?



Thanks. I think?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> We have surpassed Anne.
> 
> jeanigor   	580
> tlcoke 	578
> AnneR 	577



I'm back!  Another long day and not a very good one.  I will have to see if I can reclaim the throne.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Hope everything will turn out alright. Extra bummer if he misses his scout dinner.



not only that, but each den is responsible for a skit - his den's skit is singing happy birthday to Keith.  It's not just my boys that are going to miss out, but the entire den if Keith doesn't show up


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Know what this thread needs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would post a gun I actually own for once!!



Oooooo....what is it?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I'm back!  Another long day and not a very good one.  I will have to see if I can reclaim the throne.



The throne is a lonely place sometimes...just sayin'


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> Oooooo....what is it?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I'm back!  Another long day and not a very good one.  I will have to see if I can reclaim the throne.



Hi Anne!!  My Lead is very minimal.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> The throne is a lonely place sometimes...just sayin'



It's kindof dark and lonely in other places as well.


Not a good day.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Not a good day.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> not only that, but each den is responsible for a skit - his den's skit is singing happy birthday to Keith.  It's not just my boys that are going to miss out, but the entire den if Keith doesn't show up



Too bad you couldn't be Keith's understudy.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Hi Anne!!  My Lead is very minimal.



It appears that everyone had a great day chatting.

Yes I know it's nothing Paul - if you want to look at it that way.  I think of it as friends sharing time together - no different than a conversation we would have in person.  I love it.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


>



Thanks Tracey - Ending to relationships are hard, I needed that.


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


>



I know its a gun, Paul. I meant what kind of gun. And how much damage can it do?


----------



## AnneR

Does everyone know that tomorrow is a special day?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> It's kindof dark and lonely in other places as well.
> 
> 
> Not a good day.



That's what we're here for. We're the light at the end of the tunnel. Dazzling, warm, welcoming.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Does everyone know that tomorrow is a special day?



I was waiting until tomorrow to say something, but I guess I will say it today...


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Does everyone know that tomorrow is a special day?



I already noted it... a few pages back.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> That's what we're here for. We're the light at the end of the tunnel. Dazzling, warm, welcoming.



You guys are the best medicine.


----------



## jeanigor

Read this as if it were Wednesday:

We all know someone Famous is having a birthday today (11/18), but did you all know it was Mickey's birthday, too?!?!?!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I already noted it... a few pages back.



So you're saying we don't need to remind anyone...


No special wishes...


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I already noted it... a few pages back.



Really? I even missed this.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> We all know someone Famous is having a birthday today (11/18), but did you all know it was Mickey's birthday, too?!?!?!



Who do we know that is Famous...  Oh Yeah...

*Happy
Birthday
MICKEY!!!*​and Todd too...


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> It appears that everyone had a great day chatting.
> 
> Yes I know it's nothing Paul - if you want to look at it that way.  I think of it as friends sharing time together - no different than a conversation we would have in person.  I love it.



I'll say it again, you clearly don't know me very well. Post away to your hearts content. If you're happy, I'm happy.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Who do we know that is Famous...  Oh Yeah...
> 
> *Happy
> Birthday
> MICKEY!!!*​



It needs to be purple and bigger.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICKEY!!!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll say it again, you clearly don't know me very well. Post away to your hearts content. If you're happy, I'm happy.



I don't know you very well so true - but soon to change


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> I know its a gun, Paul. I meant what kind of gun. And how much damage can it do?



Sorry, I thought you were being snarky to Don!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> It needs to be purple and bigger.
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICKEY!!!



It needs smileys.



Happy
Birthday,
Mickey!!!!
​


----------



## AnneR

What time is your birthday dinner Todd?


----------



## jeanigor

Launchpad11B said:


> Sorry, I thought you were being snarky to Don!



It's cool. Soon as I read it quoted, I thought the same thing.

But I still wanna know, what kind is it and what kind of damage can it do?

(Note: there was a bunch of Twilight pictures posted earlier...)


----------



## shellyminnie

Trying to catch up! You guys are just bad!  

 I'm sorry I missed out on all the fun!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Trying to catch up! You guys are just bad!
> 
> I'm sorry I missed out on all the fun!!



Evening Shelly!


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> Trying to catch up! You guys are just bad!
> 
> I'm sorry I missed out on all the fun!!



I tried to be nice... It just snowballed.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> What time is your birthday dinner Todd?



Tonight's dinner is aroun 7:15 or so. I have a large family, so there are multiple dinners. I am a lucky guy.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I tried to be nice... It just snowballed.



I think avalanched would be a more appropriate term.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Tonight's dinner is aroun 7:15 or so. I have a large family, so there are multiple dinners. I am a lucky guy.



I think your title should be

SPECIAL


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I think avalanched would be a more appropriate term.


----------



## shellyminnie

So, the first week I was at work, they asked us all to take a supervisors test (which was EXTREMELY difficult) just in case. Apparently, those test were shipped to the office in Jacksonville, who preceded to LOSE THEM!!!

So this morning we had to take the test AGAIN!! I was not a happy camper!


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> So, the first week I was at work, they asked us all to take a supervisors test (which was EXTREMELY difficult) just in case. Apparently, those test were shipped to the office in Jacksonville, who preceded to LOSE THEM!!!
> 
> So this morning we had to take the test AGAIN!! I was not a happy camper!



Welcome to working for the Government.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I think your title should be
> 
> SPECIAL



SPECIAL Famous

or Famous SPECIAL


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> So, the first week I was at work, they asked us all to take a supervisors test (which was EXTREMELY difficult) just in case. Apparently, those test were shipped to the office in Jacksonville, who preceded to LOSE THEM!!!
> 
> So this morning we had to take the test AGAIN!! I was not a happy camper!





tlcoke said:


> Welcome to working for the Government.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## shellyminnie

I like SPECIAL Famous!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> So, the first week I was at work, they asked us all to take a supervisors test (which was EXTREMELY difficult) just in case. Apparently, those test were shipped to the office in Jacksonville, who preceded to LOSE THEM!!!
> 
> So this morning we had to take the test AGAIN!! I was not a happy camper!



Oh my!  Well I hope the second time around the test is easier.

Wonder what would happen in my world if supervisors had to pass a test...


Not sure it would improve things....


----------



## tlcoke

Special & Famous Tiara Todd​


----------



## jeanigor

Off to dinner now. See ya laterz


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> Oh my!  Well I hope the second time around the test is easier.
> 
> Wonder what would happen in my world if supervisors had to pass a test...
> 
> 
> Not sure it would improve things....



You would think it would have been easier the second time around, being they were the same questions, but nope it was just as hard! But I still passed!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Off to dinner now. See ya laterz



Bye Todd, Enjoy your Dinner.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Off to dinner now. See ya laterz



Have a great time!


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Off to dinner now. See ya laterz



Enjoy dinner!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> You would think it would have been easier the second time around, being they were the same questions, but nope it was just as hard! But I still passed!



That's great Shelly - does this mean that there is a potential promotion in your future?


----------



## tlcoke

I am leaving work now, I'll be back on soon.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am leaving work now, I'll be back on soon.



See ya later tonight


----------



## hideeh

AnneR said:


> It's kindof dark and lonely in other places as well.
> 
> 
> Not a good day.



Sorry Anne.


----------



## AnneR

hideeh said:


> Sorry Anne.



Thanks Heidi.

Trying to get a more positive focus.


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Does everyone know that tomorrow is a special day?



I know what day tomorrow is


----------



## Launchpad11B

hideeh said:


> Sorry Anne.



Hello Triple H!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Hello Triple H!



You seemed to be in a fiesty mood today! 

Going stir crazy? Climbing the walls? Driving Alicia and Jennie crazy??


----------



## WebmasterMike

Finally home after long day at the office.  Is it time for DAP yet?  What is this podcast thing?  What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## tickledtink33

Mom and I are at the Olive Garden and it is mobbed. Don't all these people know they should be eating at home.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Know what this thread needs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would post a gun I actually own for once!!



We are not allowed to own hand guns up here!
So what is it?


----------



## wildfan1473

shellyminnie said:


> So, the first week I was at work, they asked us all to take a supervisors test (which was EXTREMELY difficult) just in case. Apparently, those test were shipped to the office in Jacksonville, who preceded to LOSE THEM!!!
> 
> So this morning we had to take the test AGAIN!! I was not a happy camper!



I can't believe they made you take them again.  Isn't there any accountability for what happened to them?


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> You seemed to be in a fiesty mood today!
> 
> Going stir crazy? Climbing the walls? Driving Alicia and Jennie crazy??



You think I'm fiesty today? You should see me on a day to day basis. I only act nice on these boards. I'm a harda$$ in the real world.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I know its a gun, Paul. I meant what kind of gun. And how much damage can it do?




Well I don't know what calibar of gun it is, but rest assured it can kill a person. This I am sure about!


----------



## Launchpad11B

tickledtink33 said:


> Mom and I are at the Olive Garden and it is mobbed. Don't all these people know they should be eating at home.



Love Olive Garden.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> It's kindof dark and lonely in other places as well.
> 
> 
> Not a good day.



We are here for you!


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Hopefully it is something simple and nothing serious.





katscradle said:


> I hope they are able to figure out what is causing this!



Fortunately the doc confirmed it is an allergic reaction, we just don't know what to.  It didn't look like chicken pox, and he's had all of his immunizations, but I was a tad concerned it might be something contagious.  He gave him a 5 day prescription for prednisone, and a cortizone cream.

I sent an email to school asking if there has been a change in anything they are using.  The only thing out of the ordinary here has been taking them to a new park yesterday, and him eating Almond Joy bars out of the Halloween candy.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> You think I'm fiesty today? You should see me on a day to day basis. I only act nice on these boards. I'm a harda$$ in the real world.



 I'm positive you are a harda$$ when you need to be, but around family and friends, you're just a big teddy bear!!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> I'll say it again, you clearly don't know me very well. Post away to your hearts content. If you're happy, I'm happy.




I am glad you are happy, because that makes me happy too!


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Thanks Heidi.
> 
> Trying to get a more positive focus.


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Trying to catch up! You guys are just bad!
> 
> I'm sorry I missed out on all the fun!!



Hi Shelly, how was work?


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> Hi Shelly, how was work?



Extremely busy!! Which is a good thing because they day flies by!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> You think I'm fiesty today? You should see me on a day to day basis. I only act nice on these boards. I'm a harda$$ in the real world.




Yeah, but with a really big soft spot, and we all know where that soft spot is!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Extremely busy!! Which is a good thing because they day flies by!



Better busy than slow, your right the time flies then!
Sorry you had to take the test again!
Glad you passed the test again!


----------



## katscradle

Where did everyone go?
It got very quiet all of a sudden!


----------



## hideeh

Launchpad11B said:


> Hello Triple H!


----------



## Launchpad11B

AnneR said:


> It's kindof dark and lonely in other places as well.
> 
> 
> Not a good day.



You seem to be a strong person Anne. I'm sorry you had a bad day. Here's hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## katscradle

hideeh said:


>



Hi Hideeh!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> You seem to be a strong person Anne. I'm sorry you had a bad day. Here's hoping tomorrow is better.



Paul you are our resident expert!
So what caliber of gun is that, that was posted?


----------



## hideeh

wildfan1473 said:


> Fortunately the doc confirmed it is an allergic reaction, we just don't know what to.  It didn't look like chicken pox, and he's had all of his immunizations, but I was a tad concerned it might be something contagious.  He gave him a 5 day prescription for prednisone, and a cortizone cream.
> 
> I sent an email to school asking if there has been a change in anything they are using.  The only thing out of the ordinary here has been taking them to a new park yesterday, and him eating Almond Joy bars out of the Halloween candy.



Have you used any new laundry detergent or softner/sheets? Did he wear new clothes/jammies?  I do hope you figure it out.


----------



## hideeh

katscradle said:


> Hi Hideeh!



Hey Katherine, how are you? Not long now till the car is packed and you are on your way!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Wow!  almost 400 pages...I thought for sure there would be a new thread before I got here!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Had a long day today...driving all over the place for work.  Watching NCIS with my boys soon, though, with a big cup of tea!


----------



## katscradle

hideeh said:


> Hey Katherine, how are you? Not long now till the car is packed and you are on your way!




I know and I am getting very excited!


----------



## hideeh

I just ate the last piece of Wegmans chocolate cake. Anyone else tried the mini cakes from there?  To die for!


----------



## wildfan1473

hideeh said:


> Have you used any new laundry detergent or softner/sheets? Did he wear new clothes/jammies?  I do hope you figure it out.



Nope, no changes here.  I have no idea what it is.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Bought our MVMCP tickets last night - we're so excited to go...first time and my sister and I spent so many Christmas holidays as kids in Florida...of course at that time there was only Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Dodie

Hi folks! 

Anything new today while I was in my all-day meeting?


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Anything new today while I was in my all-day meeting?



Hi Dodie, how are you?


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> Where did everyone go?
> It got very quiet all of a sudden!



Todd went to dinner, Tracey went home...not sure about everone else.  I'm in and out, depending on how I'm feeling at the moment...


----------



## disneydreamgirl

OK - 37 pages to catch up on!!! Someone please give me the Coles notes?!


----------



## Launchpad11B

katscradle said:


> Paul you are our resident expert!
> So what caliber of gun is that, that was posted?



Glock 39 is a compact .45 ACP. Internal safety and double stack magazine. Rounds travel at about 950 fps. which is slow for a bullet but the weight and ballistics of the round make it an extremely effective man stopper. I prefer the Colt version of the .45 but Glock is a great company that makes a great sidearm. I own two myself.


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Anything new today while I was in my all-day meeting?



 Hi Dodie.  

Nothing exciting, I think, just lots of chatter.


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> Glock 39 is a compact .45 ACP. Internal safety and double stack magazine. Rounds travel at about 950 fps. which is slow for a bullet but the weight and ballistics of the round make it an extremely effective man stopper. I prefer the Colt version of the .45 but Glock is a great company that makes a great sidearm. I own two myself.



Thank you, we've all been wondering about it...


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Just noticed...almost 6000 posts, yipes that has to be a record especially in the relatively short amount of time it's taken!


----------



## katscradle

Thanks Paul!
I am starting to understand guns, and I think I understand most of what you said!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Anything new today while I was in my all-day meeting?



There she is! Hi Dodie.


----------



## katscradle

Now are we at 400?


----------



## hideeh

Dodie said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Anything new today while I was in my all-day meeting?



Hi Dodie! I am so glad you like your pink hoodie!


----------



## hideeh

Congratualtions Katherine!


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> Now are we at 400?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Launchpad11B said:


> Glock 39 is a compact .45 ACP. Internal safety and double stack magazine. Rounds travel at about 950 fps. which is slow for a bullet but the weight and ballistics of the round make it an extremely effective man stopper. I prefer the Colt version of the .45 but Glock is a great company that makes a great sidearm. I own two myself.



How many guns do you own? I've never actually fired a gun, myself.  I have a friend who just started going to a firing range (after a bad breakup, which is a little different); we have major restrictions on gun ownership in Canada - I'm sure you know that, though.


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> OK - 37 pages to catch up on!!! Someone please give me the Coles notes?!



Burger King is giving away Twilight/New Moon cards with burger shots


----------



## disneydreamgirl

wildfan1473 said:


> Burger King is giving away Twilight/New Moon cards with burger shots



What the heck are burger shots??  doesn't sound appetizing...


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> What the heck are burger shots??  doesn't sound appetizing...



mini burgers.  They come in a 2 or 4 pack, or something like that.

maybe burger shots isn't the right term...


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Nice on the 400, Katherine!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

disneydreamgirl said:


> How many guns do you own? I've never actually fired a gun, myself.  I have a friend who just started going to a firing range (after a bad breakup, which is a little different); we have major restrictions on gun ownership in Canada - I'm sure you know that, though.



I have a basic military weapons battery and several different hand guns.


----------



## Launchpad11B

6,000?


----------



## Launchpad11B

6,000? 1


----------



## Launchpad11B

6,000 2


----------



## Dodie

5999?


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Launchpad11B said:


> I have a basic military weapons battery and several different hand guns.



Oh, not sure what that means exactly but it sounds impressive...you certainly seem knowledgeable...my only knowledge comes from the forensic info I've gained from NCIS...  (I know it's a TV show, not reality!)


----------



## Launchpad11B

6,000 3


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Burger King is giving away Twilight/New Moon cards with burger shots



Not up here they are not!


----------



## wildfan1473

6,000 ?


----------



## wildfan1473

Pam snagged 6000!


----------



## katscradle

Thank you for letting me have 400 !


----------



## Launchpad11B

I guess I tried too hard to get 6,000. Now I'll have to get a beer and drown my disappointment!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

so, 23 days to DAP...anyone started packing?  My sister asked if she needed dressy clothes...


----------



## katscradle

disneydreamgirl said:


> Oh, not sure what that means exactly but it sounds impressive...you certainly seem knowledgeable...my only knowledge comes from the forensic info I've gained from NCIS...  (I know it's a TV show, not reality!)



OHHH and snags 6000th post out from under Paul! 
Congrats on 6000!


----------



## wildfan1473

Launchpad11B said:


> I guess I tried too hard to get 6,000. Now I'll have to get a beer and drown my disappointment!



at least she was talking about guns


----------



## disneydreamgirl

wildfan1473 said:


> Pam snagged 6000!



...and I wasn't even trying...  I love winding down on here lately...you guys are so uncomplicated


----------



## wildfan1473

disneydreamgirl said:


> so, 23 days to DAP...anyone started packing?  My sister asked if she needed dressy clothes...



nope, I got burned last year during MF.  I left freezing temps in MN and didn't bring anything for cold weather, got to Epcot for the tail end of DATW on Friday night and had to buy a sweatshirt, I froze my butt off 

So, I will wait until it's closer and pack accordingly.  Although I do have some DAP and DISunplugged gear set aside.


----------



## Dodie

So...I ordered our Christmas cards tonight!


----------



## Launchpad11B

disneydreamgirl said:


> Oh, not sure what that means exactly but it sounds impressive...you certainly seem knowledgeable...my only knowledge comes from the forensic info I've gained from NCIS...  (I know it's a TV show, not reality!)



I've been a Soldier my entire adult life so I know military weaponry. I don't hunt or collect guns like some others on these boards. I can't kill animals so my gun knowledge is limited to the military side of this topic.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Launchpad11B said:


> I guess I tried too hard to get 6,000. Now I'll have to get a beer and drown my disappointment!



Sorry 'bout that...here's one for you...

That didn't work so well the first time around...


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> So...I ordered our Christmas cards tonight!



Do we get a hint?  I saw the ones you had on FB, they are awesome!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> So...I ordered our Christmas cards tonight!



 Excited!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

wildfan1473 said:


> at least she was talking about guns



True. I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Launchpad11B said:


> I've been a Soldier my entire adult life so I know military weaponry. I don't hunt or collect guns like some others on these boards. I can't kill animals so my gun knowledge is limited to the military side of this topic.



You would like these shows we've been watching recently on the History Channel (Canadian network), on tanks where there is a crew that refurbs the tanks and gives the history on the tank and how it works and then tells about that actual tank's battle experience.  With two boys in the house this gal has broadened her horizons!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Dodie said:


> So...I ordered our Christmas cards tonight!



You'll have to post when you release it to the general public...can't wait to see this year's creation.  Your others were very clever.


----------



## chirurgeon

You people are way too chatty.  Did I miss anything today? 

I just installed a new printer.  Wireless.  Hopefully it will like me better than the last printer.  

I am solo tonight except for Molly.  Of course she is on the backyard bug hunting.  Something she does every fall.  Not sure what bugs she is eating, but she loves them. Very hard to get her in. 

Mom is doing an annual holiday thing at the Children's Home of Pittsburgh.  We call it Craft Challenged night.  And we don't mean the kids.  Most of the kids have Prader-Willi syndrome. They are residents of the home.  One of the ladies brings her Great Pyrenees therapy dogs.  Mom says the kids like the dogs more than the crafts.

I'm feeling much better tonight. Just a little achy, mostly my nose.  It hit the pavement almost as hard as my knee.

Can't wait for tomorrow.  Hope the podcast is very long.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Where did everyone go?
> It got very quiet all of a sudden!



Had to run Kara to basketball, go to the store to get Stuffing for Kaitlyn's school project and then got a work call.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> You seem to be a strong person Anne. I'm sorry you had a bad day. Here's hoping tomorrow is better.



Thanks Paul

Besides my personal stuff - we had someone make a serious suicide attempt at work today.  It was pretty horrific, spent most of the day providing support to the staff that were on the front line.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> Had a long day today...driving all over the place for work.  Watching NCIS with my boys soon, though, with a big cup of tea!



OMG! I totally forgot - TV on.  Mark Harmon


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I know and I am getting very excited!



Have you figured out your travel route yet?


----------



## hideeh

Hi Kim. Glad to hear you are not quite as sore today.


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> I guess I tried too hard to get 6,000. Now I'll have to get a beer and drown my disappointment!



You are definitely gettin into the chatty mode Paul


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> Besides my personal stuff - we had someone make a serious suicide attempt at work today.  It was pretty horrific, spent most of the day providing support to the staff that were on the front line.



That sounds awful.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> You just don't want to miss out on all the fun, even in spirit.



Yes! So true.
But I am NOT going to stay up all night with you tonight. I am almost falling asleep on the keyboard. 

Will DIS while watching V on TV.


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> You people are way too chatty.  Did I miss anything today?
> 
> I just installed a new printer.  Wireless.  Hopefully it will like me better than the last printer.
> 
> I am solo tonight except for Molly.  Of course she is on the backyard bug hunting.  Something she does every fall.  Not sure what bugs she is eating, but she loves them. Very hard to get her in.
> 
> Mom is doing an annual holiday thing at the Children's Home of Pittsburgh.  We call it Craft Challenged night.  And we don't mean the kids.  Most of the kids have Prader-Willi syndrome. They are residents of the home.  One of the ladies brings her Great Pyrenees therapy dogs.  Mom says the kids like the dogs more than the crafts.
> 
> I'm feeling much better tonight. Just a little achy, mostly my nose.  It hit the pavement almost as hard as my knee.
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow.  Hope the podcast is very long.
> 
> Kim




Did you get a massage from the therapist today?


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Everyone, I am back.  See we hit 400 pages.. & 6000 posts.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> OMG! I totally forgot - TV on.  Mark Harmon


----------



## mikelan6

I don't know if this has been reported on here yet, but this event will also be held on December 12th at DHS ... 



> The Studios Animation Gallery at the Walt Disney World® Resort is pleased to present the newest edition in the Disney Theme Park Exclusive Ink & Paint Cel Collection, Fantasmic!, featuring the heroic Mickey Mouse and the "Mistress of Evil," Maleficent, the sinister villain from Walt Disney's Animated Classic, Sleeping Beauty. Both Mickey Mouse and Maleficent are beautifully hand-painted on this limited edition cel.
> 
> Fantasmic! is a limited edition, hand-painted cel with an edition size of only 1500 pieces. An exclusively designed pin has been created to commemorate the release of the new cel, the pin is available with the first 750 orders placed for a framed cel only.



Here's the link to the site ... http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/event/wdw_fantasmic_cel.html


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> That sounds awful.



It was.


We deal with people who are suicidal all the times, most of the attempts are with pills.  This one was not


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone, I am back.  See we hit 400 pages.. & 6000 posts.



Hi Tracey!

I have to run out again, I will be back.  Now have to pick Kara up.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Have you figured out your travel route yet?



No my maps app on my iphone isn't working the way I want it to!
I have a GPS so I will be start entering addresses in that tomorrow.
I will also print off directions from google tomorrow as well.
*I think if I have those things I will have it covered.


----------



## tlcoke

mikelan6 said:


> I don't know if this has been reported on here yet, but this event will also be held on December 12th at DHS ...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the site ... http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/event/wdw_fantasmic_cel.html



That looks nice Mike.


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I'm thinking about ending the Birthmonth celebration around 7pm on 12/14. That way the folks on the plane ride home can share it too. Right before I pass out from sheer exhaustion.



Wow, Todd, you really know how to stretch a birthday celebration.
Good for you!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Hi Tracey!
> 
> I have to run out again, I will be back.  Now have to pick Kara up.



See you soon..


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie, can't wait to see this year's card.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> That looks nice Mike.




I thought so too!
However out of my price range right now!


----------



## tlcoke

Launchpad11B said:


> I guess I tried too hard to get 6,000. Now I'll have to get a beer and drown my disappointment!



Paul, I think the harder you try, the less likely you are to hit the milestone posts.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> Besides my personal stuff - we had someone make a serious suicide attempt at work today.  It was pretty horrific, spent most of the day providing support to the staff that were on the front line.



Oh, Anne, I am so sorry to hear about that.  When it rains, it pours.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> I thought so too!
> However out of my price range right now!



Mine too.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie your christmas cards are so unique and wonderful.
It has left me wondering what this year's will be!
I can't wait to see!


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Anything new today while I was in my all-day meeting?



*DODIE*
MVMCP is now a discounted night for DVC/AP holders.  Call the ticket center.  They can cancel your old tickets, order you new DVC ones, and credit you the difference (just over $3 per ticket).





mikelan6 said:


> I don't know if this has been reported on here yet, but this event will also be held on December 12th at DHS ...
> 
> Here's the link to the site ... http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/event/wdw_fantasmic_cel.html




Just a reminder so it doesn't get lost in this thread.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Paul, I think the harder you try, the less likely you are to hit the milestone posts.



True, true, true!
Trust the DAP mascot on this.


----------



## wildfan1473

mikelan6 said:


> I don't know if this has been reported on here yet, but this event will also be held on December 12th at DHS ...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the site ... http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/artofdisneyparks/event/wdw_fantasmic_cel.html



I love it!  Can't afford it, but I love it anyway


----------



## mainegal

I am not even going to attempt to read all the posts between when I left work, ate dinner and went to the gym. 
So busy, you DAPers are!


----------



## wildfan1473

DVCsince02 said:


> *DODIE*
> MVMCP is now a discounted night for DVC/AP holders.  Call the ticket center.  They can cancel your old tickets, order you new DVC ones, and credit you the difference (just over $3 per ticket).
> 
> Just a reminder so it doesn't get lost in this thread.



I knew I was forgetting something of actual DAP importance


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> Besides my personal stuff - we had someone make a serious suicide attempt at work today.  It was pretty horrific, spent most of the day providing support to the staff that were on the front line.



Sorry to hear about this, traumatic for all involved.


----------



## mikelan6

katscradle said:


> However out of my price range right now!



I'm not purchasing this myself, but I will be purchasing the newest Olszewski piece, which will have been released the week prior.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> I knew I was forgetting something of actual DAP importance



Don't take that you can change them out at Guest Services from who you speak to.  I have to call back tomorrow and try to get someone reasonable and willing to make the adjustment.


----------



## hideeh

Night everyone, I am off to watch Biggest Loser.


----------



## tlcoke

hideeh said:


> Night everyone, I am off to watch Biggest Loser.



Good night Heidi.


----------



## mainegal

hideeh said:


> Night everyone, I am off to watch Biggest Loser.



Hope the best person wins!


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Don't take that you can change them out at Guest Services from who you speak to.  I have to call back tomorrow and try to get someone reasonable and willing to make the adjustment.



I won't, I just have to remember to call when I'm feeling better


----------



## wildfan1473

hideeh said:


> Night everyone, I am off to watch Biggest Loser.



Good night Heidi


----------



## mainegal

Yum!
It is my birthday month, so I splurged on cheesecake take-home from restaurant tonight. YUUUMMMMYYY!!!!!

Cake or pie?
I say cheesecake!


----------



## tickledtink33

Went out to Kohl's to spend my $10 Kohl's Kash.  Plus my 30% coupon was still good.  Got some black slacks and a pair of running shorts fo just over $13, not bad.  Then my mom and I ate at Olive Garden.  I really shouldn't of had that glass of red wine.  It made me very sleepy.  It is getting late and there is no way I can work out now.  Tomorrow is a workout night.  Running and wii fitting.  I most likely won't make it to chat.


----------



## Launchpad11B

hideeh said:


> Night everyone, I am off to watch Biggest Loser.



Night triple H


----------



## AnneR

I'm back!

I should be done running around for the night.

Time to get jammies on.


----------



## katscradle

mikelan6 said:


> I'm not purchasing this myself, but I will be purchasing the newest Olszewski piece, which will have been released the week prior.




DH and I will be looking at the Olszewski pieces.
He has two from the haunted mansion figures that he will be picking up when down there.
I am also hoping to add another Olszewski portrait box to the one I have.
I have the Snow white and the Seven Dwarfs one already, but it is not a collection with only one piece.


----------



## AnneR

hideeh said:


> Night everyone, I am off to watch Biggest Loser.



Night Heidi!


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> Went out to Kohl's to spend my $10 Kohl's Kash.  Plus my 30% coupon was still good.  Got some black slacks and a pair of running shorts fo just over $13, not bad.  Then my mom and I ate at Olive Garden.  I really shouldn't of had that glass of red wine.  It made me very sleepy.  It is getting late and there is no way I can work out now.  Tomorrow is a workout night.  Running and wii fitting.  I most likely won't make it to chat.



I can never find anything at Kohls, so I never go there anymore.  We will miss you in Chat if you don't make it.


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> Went out to Kohl's to spend my $10 Kohl's Kash.  Plus my 30% coupon was still good.  Got some black slacks and a pair of running shorts fo just over $13, not bad.  Then my mom and I ate at Olive Garden.  I really shouldn't of had that glass of red wine.  It made me very sleepy.  It is getting late and there is no way I can work out now.  Tomorrow is a workout night.  Running and wii fitting.  I most likely won't make it to chat.



I love stacking discounts at Kohl's.  My trip to Kohl's this weekend was not so exciting - got socks for Kara for basketball and two gift cards for a birthday present.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I'm back!
> 
> I should be done running around for the night.
> 
> Time to get jammies on.



Welcome Back Anne


----------



## mainegal

tickledtink33 said:


> Went out to Kohl's to spend my $10 Kohl's Kash.  Plus my 30% coupon was still good.  Got some black slacks and a pair of running shorts fo just over $13, not bad.  Then my mom and I ate at Olive Garden.  I really shouldn't of had that glass of red wine.  It made me very sleepy.  It is getting late and there is no way I can work out now.  Tomorrow is a workout night.  Running and wii fitting.  I most likely won't make it to chat.



Good shopping trip!

I haven't bought my wii yet. Convince me, please.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Welcome Back Anne



You have been a very busy lady today  Our we taking you to 2000 tonight?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> You have been a very busy lady today  Our we taking you to 2000 tonight?



I don't think so.  It was a very slow day at work, so I had way to much time online.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Good shopping trip!
> 
> I haven't bought my wii yet. Convince me, please.



DD15 - who hates gym and any physical activities loves Wii sports, she plays tennis and baseball almost daily.  She is actually moving more with this then other activities.

It is fun.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I don't think so.  It was a very slow day at work, so I had way to much time online.



Not sure when I will have another "slow" day at work so I can post all day with you guys.

This week is not going to have one of those days.  Maybe next week.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> DD15 - who hates gym and any physical activities loves Wii sports, she plays tennis and baseball almost daily.  She is actually moving more with this then other activities.
> 
> It is fun.



My TV won't handle it, also I don't have time for it, it would be too addicting.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> DD15 - who hates gym and any physical activities loves Wii sports, she plays tennis and baseball almost daily.  She is actually moving more with this then other activities.
> 
> It is fun.



I am looking for alternative to going to the gym where I do weights and treadmill. And something for when it is too cold for morning walk.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> My TV won't handle it, also I don't have time for it, it would be too addicting.



It can be addicting.

I have not found a game that I like to play yet.


----------



## chirurgeon

hideeh said:


> Hi Kim. Glad to hear you are not quite as sore today.



Thanks, Heidi.



katscradle said:


> Did you get a massage from the therapist today?



Yes  I felt so good after he was finished. The shoulder I broke 3 years ago had been bugging me before my little trip and he was able to make it feel a hundred times better.

Kim


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Not sure when I will have another "slow" day at work so I can post all day with you guys.
> 
> This week is not going to have one of those days.  Maybe next week.



I am expecting the customer who will have forgotten - Thanksgiving is next week and needs that ungodly rush printing job done on Tuesday Evening, since we are closed Wed, Thur & Friday next week.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I am looking for alternative to going to the gym where I do weights and treadmill. And something for when it is too cold for morning walk.



I don't think it is the equivalent to weights but treadmill, range of motion, etc it could replace.  We don't have the FIT.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> My TV won't handle it, also I don't have time for it, it would be too addicting.



hhmmm... who does a TV not handle a wii?
and could it possibly be more addicting than DIS boards?!


----------



## tlcoke

chirurgeon said:


> Thanks, Heidi.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  I felt so good after he was finished. The shoulder I broke 3 years ago had been bugging me before my little trip and he was able to make it feel a hundred times better.
> 
> Kim



That is good that he ws able to loosen it up for you.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> hhmmm... who does a TV not handle a wii?
> and could it possibly be more addicting than DIS boards?!



Good point - these boards really pull you in.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> hhmmm... who does a TV not handle a wii?
> and could it possibly be more addicting than DIS boards?!



Let's put it this way, I need a new TV, my New DVD player won't work on my TV.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Good point - these boards really pull you in.



Pulled me in to much that I missed sleep last night and was tired and tripped and fell and hurt myself!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Let's put it this way, I need a new TV, my New DVD player won't work on my TV.



I'm looking at having to buy a replacement TV - Target has a good sale this week on a 32inch.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Pulled me in to much that I missed sleep last night and was tired and tripped and fell and hurt myself!



 You got hurt.  But we love having you join in on this chat.


----------



## tlcoke

Our "Mamma" Bev, who is the Main Receptionist for IT, offered me an indoor place to walk in our building during inclimate weather.


----------



## mainegal

Kohl's - I like for the $5.00 books and stuffed animals that benefit charity.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I'm looking at having to buy a replacement TV - Target has a good sale this week on a 32inch.



I've been watching prices, but haven't decided what size I want.  I currently have a 13" in my bedroom, but looking at either at 19" or 22" to replace it with.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Our "Mamma" Bev, who is the Main Receptionist for IT, offered me an indoor place to walk in our building during inclimate weather.



That's great - I have a couple of Walk DVD's.  I need to break them out.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I'm looking at having to buy a replacement TV - Target has a good sale this week on a 32inch.



How do those big TVs make it home? So heavy and bulky!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Pulled me in to much that I missed sleep last night and was tired and tripped and fell and hurt myself!



I think you hurt the Lamp more..


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> You got hurt.  But we love having you join in on this chat.



Just here to help you all reach goals!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Our "Mamma" Bev, who is the Main Receptionist for IT, offered me an indoor place to walk in our building during inclimate weather.



Fabulous!
Still trying water aerobics?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> How do those big TVs make it home? So heavy and bulky!



The new flat screens are not as heavy as their bulking predecessors.


----------



## Renysmom

mainegal said:


> I am looking for alternative to going to the gym where I do weights and treadmill. And something for when it is too cold for morning walk.



I asked Santa for a bike rack which will convert my outdoor bike into a indoor bike for the winter.  If Santa forgets I will order it in January.  I really miss riding my bike and I cant see buying an exercise bike when I have a perfectly good bike already.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> How do those big TVs make it home? So heavy and bulky!



Well - we have one of those gigantic TV's not the biggest but more than big enough - it is going Thursday.  I never wanted something that big.  The 32inch at Target is a flat panel TV so it is less bulky.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I think you hurt the Lamp more..



It was a tie. I still hurt and the shade is still broken.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Fabulous!
> Still trying water aerobics?



Their schedule with the classes, I am interested in, hasn't meshed with my schedule, so I haven't been able to take the classes.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> That's great - I have a couple of Walk DVD's.  I need to break them out.



I really like Leslie Sansone.

Walk walk walk!


----------



## AnneR

Renysmom said:


> I asked Santa for a bike rack which will convert my outdoor bike into a indoor bike for the winter.  If Santa forgets I will order it in January.  I really miss riding my bike and I cant see buying an exercise bike when I have a perfectly good bike already.



I have an OLD exercise bike in the basement - the seat was way to uncomfortable.  I will give it away.


----------



## tlcoke

Renysmom said:


> I asked Santa for a bike rack which will convert my outdoor bike into a indoor bike for the winter.  If Santa forgets I will order it in January.  I really miss riding my bike and I cant see buying an exercise bike when I have a perfectly good bike already.



Hopefully Santa took the hint and will bring it for you.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I have an OLD exercise bike in the basement - the seat was way to uncomfortable.  I will give it away.



I have one buried in the garage, it needs to be resurrected and given away or trashed.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I really like Leslie Sansone.
> 
> Walk walk walk!



I know I have at least one of hers.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> The new flat screens are not as heavy as their bulking predecessors.


True.
Last week we moved flat screen monitors and old big ones. Big difference.

Some day we will get a new flat tv....


----------



## mainegal

Renysmom said:


> I asked Santa for a bike rack which will convert my outdoor bike into a indoor bike for the winter.  If Santa forgets I will order it in January.  I really miss riding my bike and I cant see buying an exercise bike when I have a perfectly good bike already.


Cool. My sister has one. But I don't think she uses it much. Hope you do!


----------



## tlcoke

I listen to the Podcast while I walk.  I hate the weeks they don't do a show, but I just pick up an archive show and listen to it.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> True.
> Last week we moved flat screen monitors and old big ones. Big difference.
> 
> Some day we will get a new flat tv....



Working on my cash flow - was hoping to get one in December.  Still have not figured it out yet.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I know I have at least one of hers.



I have one Leslie at home and borrow others from the library.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Working on my cash flow - was hoping to get one in December.  Still have not figured it out yet.



I am waiting to see what Walmart has in their Black Friday ad, Target has a good price but they never have an abundance of anything in their ads, so I hope Walmart will have something in my price range.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I have one buried in the garage, it needs to be resurrected and given away or trashed.



Like so many things in my apartment.
I am taking things to church for white elephant able at Christmas bazzaar.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am waiting to see what Walmart has in their Black Friday ad, Target has a good price but they never have an abundance of anything in their ads, so I hope Walmart will have something in my price range.



and I have never been successful in actually getting a raincheck item at Target.

I am pricing TV's but not purchasing yet.


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> Good shopping trip!
> 
> I haven't bought my wii yet. Convince me, please.



I love my wii.  I purchased it specifically because I wanted to use the wii fit.  I enjoy getting my workouts with the fit.  You are having fun and getting some cardio and toning without even thinking about it.  Most of my games are fitness orientated or very physical in nature.  I have the wii fit, Dance Revolution (several versions) Active Outdoor Challenge, Gold's Gym Cardio.  The only non workout game I have is Toy Story Mania and that is very disappointing to say the least.  The wii is an excellent, affordable system now at $199.  Very interactive, there is nothing else like it.  I am not a video game person but the unique aspects of the wii and the fitness options pushed me over the top and I don't regret my decision to purchase it.  I've had mine since April.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Like so many things in my apartment.
> I am taking things to church for white elephant able at Christmas bazzaar.



I have half a dozen boxes ready to go to Goodwill.  I kept them in case a SS class at church had a yard sale this summer, but the didn't, so I need to load them up and take them over to the donation center.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I listen to the Podcast while I walk.  I hate the weeks they don't do a show, but I just pick up an archive show and listen to it.



If I walked as much to listen to all the podcasts I have on my iPod... I listen to half dozen Disney podcasts and quite a few others. I need to quit work and just walk and listen to podcasts!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> If I walked as much to listen to all the podcasts I have on my iPod... I listen to half dozen Disney podcasts and quite a few others. I need to quit work and just walk and listen to podcasts!



sounds like a plan


----------



## tickledtink33

tlcoke said:


> I've been watching prices, but haven't decided what size I want.  I currently have a 13" in my bedroom, but looking at either at 19" or 22" to replace it with.



I have a 40 inch and love it.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> and I have never been successful in actually getting a raincheck item at Target.
> 
> I am pricing TV's but not purchasing yet.



Target has a bad habit of advertising something and only having a handful of them, only store worse, is Kmart, which may have one of the advertised items, if you are lucky and then it doesn't ring up correctly at the checkout, so you then spend 30 minutes getting the price right.


----------



## mainegal

tickledtink33 said:


> I love my wii.  I purchased it specifically because I wanted to use the wii fit.  I enjoy getting my workouts with the fit.  You are having fun and getting some cardio and toning without even thinking about it.  Most of my games are fitness orientated or very physical in nature.  I have the wii fit, Dance Revolution (several versions) Active Outdoor Challenge, Gold's Gym Cardio.  The only non workout game I have is Toy Story Mania and that is very disappointing to say the least.  The wii is an excellent, affordable system now at $199.  Very interactive, there is nothing else like it.  I am not a video game person but the unique aspects of the wii and the fitness options pushed me over the top and I don't regret my decision to purchase it.  I've had mine since April.



Thanks for the info.
Maybe for my birthday I will get it. 
I really wanted TSM game, but seems I should not "waste" my money.


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> How do those big TVs make it home? So heavy and bulky!



I had mine delivered.  The box would easily fit in the back of a pickup truck but I don't have one of those.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> If I walked as much to listen to all the podcasts I have on my iPod... I listen to half dozen Disney podcasts and quite a few others. I need to quit work and just walk and listen to podcasts!



I only listen to the Dis, I had a couple of other's downloading before, but I never had time to listen to them, I stopped getting them.  I sometimes will listen to a show more than once to insure I heard the entire show.


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> I have a 40 inch and love it.



I have a 19inch in the bedroom.  Looking at 32 as a replacement for the family room.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Target has a bad habit of advertising something and only having a handful of them, only store worse, is Kmart, which may have one of the advertised items, if you are lucky and then it doesn't ring up correctly at the checkout, so you then spend 30 minutes getting the price right.



I have not shopped at Kmart for years due to the hassle factor.


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> I have a 40 inch and love it.



I might go as large as a 32" if the price is right.  Space is currently limited to where I can put it, unless I wall mount it.


----------



## tickledtink33

AnneR said:


> and I have never been successful in actually getting a raincheck item at Target.
> 
> I am pricing TV's but not purchasing yet.



I've noticed that the flat panel LCD's have really come down in price since I bought mine.


----------



## mainegal

okay, folks. coming to a close for me tonight.

one last  rah  rah  rah  from the DAP stay-at-home mascot!


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> I've noticed that the flat panel LCD's have really come down in price since I bought mine.



It is looking like a good time of the year to buy a TV.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I have not shopped at Kmart for years due to the hassle factor.



That's why ours closed. They just announced they are closing the store in the neighboring community just after christmas.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> okay, folks. coming to a close for me tonight.
> 
> one last  rah  rah  rah  from the DAP stay-at-home mascot!



Good Night Lyn, Get a good night's rest.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> sounds like a plan


uh, yeah.
who's gonna pay me to do that!


----------



## Renysmom

tlcoke said:


> Hopefully Santa took the hint and will bring it for you.





mainegal said:


> Cool. My sister has one. But I don't think she uses it much. Hope you do!



He shouldn't forget, I complain to him all the time that I cant ride my bike now that its dark before and after work  

I plan to use it, I love riding I just throw on my ipod and go.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hi everyone,

I hope you had a good day. Another day of Hell Week down and three to go. Conferences and parent visitation begin tomorrow. Ughhhhhh


----------



## AnneR

Night Lyn


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> It is looking like a good time of the year to buy a TV.



I am thinking the same thing.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> Besides my personal stuff - we had someone make a serious suicide attempt at work today.  It was pretty horrific, spent most of the day providing support to the staff that were on the front line.



That's horrible...you must be glad to be home.


----------



## mainegal

Good night, all.

Good luck, Tracey, at getting to post 2,000 tonight!


----------



## DVCsince02

tlcoke said:


> I am waiting to see what Walmart has in their Black Friday ad, Target has a good price but they never have an abundance of anything in their ads, so I hope Walmart will have something in my price range.



Walmart won't be released till Sunday night/Monday morning, per a letter from their lawyers.

Go to BFads.net for a preview of many store ads.


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Maybe for my birthday I will get it.
> I really wanted TSM game, but seems I should not "waste" my money.



I LOVE the real Toy Story Mania and can ride it over and over again (and will soon) but the wii game is boring, poorly thought out and some of the games are actually lame.  I don't call shaking the wii remote so that a pig will spit out money very exciting.  Maybe for a 3 year old.  At the end of the game the characters tell you that you did a great job even if you get a zero.  Disney had the opportunity to create a great game and instead came out with a dud.  I can think of lots of ways to improve the game.


----------



## tlcoke

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you had a good day. Another day of Hell Week down and three to go. Conferences and parent visitation begin tomorrow. Ughhhhhh



Hi Nikki, Tomorrows hump day and your week will be half over.  Then you have a short week next week.


----------



## AnneR

disneydreamgirl said:


> That's horrible...you must be glad to be home.



Yes and no - too much drama at home right now.  I am really struggling with managing the stress.  My appetitie is suffering.  I know I need to lose weight but not eating is not good.  Ate breakfast at 5:30 am still have not finished dinner, did eat a little.


----------



## tickledtink33

mainegal said:


> okay, folks. coming to a close for me tonight.
> 
> one last  rah  rah  rah  from the DAP stay-at-home mascot!



Good night and no wrestling with the furniture.


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> Walmart won't be released till Sunday night/Monday morning, per a letter from their lawyers.
> 
> Go to BFads.net for a preview of many store ads.



I've been watching them as each store releases their ads.  Meijier released theirs this past weekend.


----------



## Renysmom

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you had a good day. Another day of Hell Week down and three to go. Conferences and parent visitation begin tomorrow. Ughhhhhh



Hi Nikki  Three to go is better than four


----------



## AnneR

*NikkiBell* said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you had a good day. Another day of Hell Week down and three to go. Conferences and parent visitation begin tomorrow. Ughhhhhh



Missed you at first Nikki.  Keep looking for the sunshine when you have weeks like this - podcast should be up tomorrow and tomorrow is Wednesday which means chat.


----------



## tickledtink33

No Black Friday shopping for me, I have to work.


----------



## AnneR

tickledtink33 said:


> No Black Friday shopping for me, I have to work.



Not working but no shopping for me.

I think I may be going to a wedding reception for my brother who got married last week.

Nothing like not knowing all the details.


----------



## tlcoke

tickledtink33 said:


> No Black Friday shopping for me, I have to work.



Stores open as early as Midnight, you can get up and go shopping before work.

I will begin my day at 4 am at JC Penny's for the Mickey Snow globe.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Sory gang - thread is too long - have to close it and start a new one.

John


----------



## disneydreamgirl

AnneR said:


> Yes and no - too much drama at home right now.  I am really struggling with managing the stress.  My appetitie is suffering.  I know I need to lose weight but not eating is not good.  Ate breakfast at 5:30 am still have not finished dinner, did eat a little.



It's hard to manage stress levels at times...you'll get through this!  You need to have foods you really like around so you will eat.  Or at least try some protein shakes - they fill you up and can be really healthy if you blender them up with fresh fruit and milk or juice.


----------

